# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > Spoilers >  Robert and Aaron Spoiler Thread

## dees1

Starting this thread to discuss Robron related spoilers  :Cheer: 

Feel free to merge if there is already a similar thread for Robron.  Couldn't find one  :Smile:

----------

77unicorns (24-12-2016), Captainswan (28-11-2016), Fhionnuisce2 (26-05-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Starting this thread to discuss Robron related spoilers 
> 
> Feel free to merge if there is already a similar thread for Robron.  Couldn't find one


I am here .... X  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> I am here .... X


Me too. :Cheer:

----------


## dees1

Yay   :Cheer: 

Raingle is Tink02jr if anyone is wondering.  My 14 year ED mad fan.   :Lol:

----------

77unicorns (28-11-2016), angeldust (28-11-2016), Captainswan (28-11-2016), Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2018), Sug-din (28-11-2016)

----------


## 77unicorns

Flippin' eck, this is tricky on mobile :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 
Anyway, i was trying to say...im looking forward to all this :Cheer: 
I love Aaron with an edge :Wub: 

15/12 7pm
"Revengeful Aaron breaks into the living room at HF, freezing when he hears a noise. He's relieved to see its just Dog but he soon hears Rebecca and rushes to the door taking the money from the safe with him. Rebecca notices the safe is open and empty but who will she suspect?

8pm
Livs delighted when Aaron tells her they're buying Mill and Aaron seems happy everything is coming together, until a drunken Moira comments on Robert and Rebeccas closeness "
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Captainswan (28-11-2016), dees1 (28-11-2016), Sug-din (28-11-2016)

----------


## Sug-din

> Flippin' eck, this is tricky on mobile
> Anyway, i was trying to say...im looking forward to all this
> I love Aaron with an edge
> 
> 15/12 7pm
> \"Revengeful Aaron breaks into the living room at HF, freezing when he hears a noise. He's relieved to see its just Dog but he soon hears Rebecca and rushes to the door taking the money from the safe with him. Rebecca notices the safe is open and empty but who will she suspect?
> 
> 8pm
> Livs delighted when Aaron tells her they're buying Mill and Aaron seems happy everything is coming together, until a drunken Moira comments on Robert and Rebeccas closeness \"
> ...



pic 3 is a lovely thing to see.😀

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-05-2022)

----------


## dees1

> Flippin' eck, this is tricky on mobile
> Anyway, i was trying to say...im looking forward to all this
> I love Aaron with an edge
> 
> 15/12 7pm
> \\"Revengeful Aaron breaks into the living room at HF, freezing when he hears a noise. He's relieved to see its just Dog but he soon hears Rebecca and rushes to the door taking the money from the safe with him. Rebecca notices the safe is open and empty but who will she suspect?
> 
> 8pm
> Livs delighted when Aaron tells her they're buying Mill and Aaron seems happy everything is coming together, until a drunken Moira comments on Robert and Rebeccas closeness \\"
> ...


You're getting so good with this photo posting, you're dangerous   :Clap:

----------


## angeldust

I'm here  :Cheer:  So are we just posting on this one from now on instead of the other soapboard one?

----------


## dees1

> I'm here  So are we just posting on this one from now on instead of the other soapboard one?


Yeah, it's getting too awkward to keep tagging spoilers and it's hard to reply too.  

Is everyone happy to stay on this spoiler thread?

----------

77unicorns (28-11-2016)

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm here  So are we just posting on this one from now on instead of the other soapboard one?


That's what I was wondering - wasn't sure if we could discuss an episode that had been on or wether we could only discuss spoilers of what was to come.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-04-2018)

----------


## abrightyz

> Haha! Eeeek indeed 
> 
> Hiya


hi!! omg how do i activate emojis here lolz... complete newbie on the site... only emoji i can do atm is the colon and the curvy one for a happy smilie eeekk   :Smile:

----------


## abrightyz

i was a bit (a bit?) pissed off with ED stunt with the witch i put myself for work tonight... so will be missing more posts tonight but will backread tomorrow  :Smile:  

that dayum aaron spoiler pic breaking in at HF just brought me back to life  :Smile:

----------


## abrightyz

eeekk double post

----------


## Han_00

:Embarrassment: 


> hi!! omg how do i activate emojis here lolz... complete newbie on the site... only emoji i can do atm is the colon and the curvy one for a happy smilie eeekk


Lol, you're asking a complete technical dunce I'm afraid - but I can access a few by clicking on 'go advanced'. I can't access all of them though, so any tips are greatly appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

Welcome! abrightyz and any newbies.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## abrightyz

> Lol, you're asking a complete technical dunce I'm afraid - but I can access a few by clicking on 'go advanced'. I can't access all of them though, so any tips are greatly appreciated



yayyy!! it worked Lolz  :Cheer:

----------


## Han_00

> i was a bit (a bit?) pissed off with ED stunt with the witch i put myself for work tonight... so will be missing more posts tonight but will backread tomorrow  
> 
> that dayum aaron spoiler pic breaking in at HF just brought me back to life


I think we're all pissed off about that too - she's just awful! She really is the visual equivalent of nails down a blackboard for me.

Just found an Aaron breaking into home farm emoji for you... :Ninja: 

I'll not be watching live all week but I'll be popping in here when I can to get the lowdown - and to decide whether I can bear to watch it!

----------


## Han_00

> yayyy!! it worked Lolz


Yay!  :Clap:

----------


## abrightyz

> Welcome! abrightyz and any newbies.


thx sugdin  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> eeekk double post


Hi if you click on go advanced when you want to make a post and enter your text in there you only post once. 😀

----------


## abrightyz

> Hi if you click on go advanced when you want to make a post and enter your text in there you only post once. 😀


thx for the tip  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------

Perdita (29-11-2016)

----------


## abrightyz

> I think we're all pissed off about that too - she's just awful! She really is the visual equivalent of nails down a blackboard for me.
> 
> Just found an Aaron breaking into home farm emoji for you...
> 
> I'll not be watching live all week but I'll be popping in here when I can to get the lowdown - and to decide whether I can bear to watch it!


but i'd be watching live tomorrow for aaron robron drama at the pub eeeekk  :EEK!:

----------


## Han_00

> but i'd be watching live tomorrow for aaron robron drama at the pub eeeekk


I think it could be quite a showdown, hope she gets what she deserves  :Big Grin:

----------


## 77unicorns

> eeeekk so this is were all you beautiful people are hiding eh?


hellooooooo :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

hiya buddy well hello we it looks like we going to some lovely Robron from now on yeah Robron buying Mill Cott there first xmas together and i think IM will give us at least with all this rebcca stuff he needs to us fans onside yeah and btw i think we might get A Robron Kiss tonight because a fan tweeted Maxine if we get a one and she liked it so who knows yeah

----------


## pond21

hello to mydear i think we could get a rorbon kiss tonight yeah because a fan tweeted maxine to ask her if we get one and she liked it so who knows yeah we got loads pf Robron to come yeah they buying Mill Cott there first home and there first xmas as a couple and to end of it there Robron wedding and im sure IM will give us a robron kiss yeah just keep us sweet after all with this silly Rebcca stuff yeah

----------


## pond21

hello im here too so we getting some good Robron over the few weeks cant wait and i hope IM will give a Robron kiss at xmas yeah i think he will just to keeep us onside with all this rebcca stuff

----------


## Captainswan

Just saw the Radiotimes Emmerdale schedule. 
Emmerdale christmas episode always airs really early.

Also, the write up for todays episode.
Not surprised about what they written.
It did make me laugh  "bonkers, melodramatic lunacy that stretches creduality to breaking point"

----------


## Paul_Robs

> hello im here too so we getting some good Robron over the few weeks cant wait and i hope IM will give a Robron kiss at xmas yeah i think he will just to keeep us onside with all this rebcca stuff


Yes its going to be BRILLIANT lots of great stuff to come, if we didn't have the things we don't like we would never get the good stuff  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Just saw the Radiotimes Emmerdale schedule. 
> Emmerdale christmas episode always airs really early.
> 
> Also, the write up for todays episode.
> Not surprised about what they written.
> It did make me laugh  "bonkers, melodramatic lunacy that stretches creduality to breaking point"


Yes saw that, I am sure all will be clear once we have viewed, hopefully we will get some nice Robron scenes in-between the madness LOL  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## abrightyz

> hellooooooo


hii!!  :Cheer:

----------


## abrightyz

> hiya buddy well hello we it looks like we going to some lovely Robron from now on yeah Robron buying Mill Cott there first xmas together and i think IM will give us at least with all this rebcca stuff he needs to us fans onside yeah and btw i think we might get A Robron Kiss tonight because a fan tweeted Maxine if we get a one and she liked it so who knows yeah


hi matty  :Smile:  tomorrow i'll get more idea how many of us are here lolz  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Sad:  :Ninja:  :Cheer:

----------

razzamatazz (29-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> hi matty  tomorrow i'll get more idea how many of us are here lolz


Quite a few now I think  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## dees1

> hi matty  tomorrow i'll get more idea how many of us are here lolz


Yey, you made it.  All have to say is welcome and  :Moonie:

----------


## dees1

> Quite a few now I think


You were mentioning about Chas leaving on the other thread.  I have strong reason to believe she'll be back.  Friend of a Friend's fifth cousin 20 times removed type of thing ;) if you get what I mean  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> You were mentioning about Chas leaving on the other thread.  I have strong reason to believe she'll be back.  Friend of a Friend's fifth cousin 20 times removed type of thing ;) if you get what I mean


That would be perfect as it would not mean a sad happening for Aaron (did you like my hair comments?)

----------


## dees1

> That would be perfect as it would not mean a sad happening for Aaron (did you like my hair comments?)


I have to agree.   As much as I like Danny's fluffy hair, it does differentiate him from Aaron.   I think he looks good either way.  I must admit I have no preference between Danny or Ryan looks wise.  They're both very cute   :Heart:

----------

Paul_Robs (29-11-2016)

----------


## *RG83*

I'm sort of not looking forward to tonight because of the silly nature of it. I'm sure there will be good Robron stuff though before and after the court stuff.

Ryan is my preference because he's bang in my age range + he's not fussed with going out and stuff unlike Danny who is still very much a lad who wants to go out drinking. I'd certainly not kick either out of bed and would invite both of them at the same time for sure  :Angel: . In fact that sounds heavenly to me  :Big Grin: .

----------

Paul_Robs (29-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

:Rotfl: 


> I'm sort of not looking forward to tonight because of the silly nature of it. I'm sure there will be good Robron stuff though before and after the court stuff.
> 
> Ryan is my preference because he's bang in my age range + he's not fussed with going out and stuff unlike Danny who is still very much a lad who wants to go out drinking. I'd certainly not kick either out of bed and would invite both of them at the same time for sure . In fact that sounds heavenly to me .


Too much information there, RG. :Rotfl:   I think you'd have to fight Abrightyz off first with a stick

----------


## angeldust

> I think we're all pissed off about that too - she's just awful! She really is the visual equivalent of nails down a blackboard for me.
> 
> Just found an Aaron breaking into home farm emoji for you...
> 
> I'll not be watching live all week but I'll be popping in here when I can to get the lowdown - and to decide whether I can bear to watch it!


OMG - I love the ninja Aaron emoji  :Ninja:

----------

Han_00 (29-11-2016)

----------


## pond21

yeah i argee at least she be there for the Robron wedding yeah so mybe leaves afterwards knowing that that Aaron is happy and with Robert he leaves in a better state that hes finally with the man hes loves all hail for our Robron and i hope have some lovely moments to i think we might a littke kiss tonight yeah because maxine liked a fans tweet who asks if we have a robron kiss so we might

----------


## angeldust

> I'm sort of not looking forward to tonight because of the silly nature of it. I'm sure there will be good Robron stuff though before and after the court stuff.
> 
> Ryan is my preference because he's bang in my age range + he's not fussed with going out and stuff unlike Danny who is still very much a lad who wants to go out drinking. I'd certainly not kick either out of bed and would invite both of them at the same time for sure . In fact that sounds heavenly to me .


I think you'll definitely have to fight abrightyz for that - especially as far as Aaron's concerned  :Rotfl:  :Wub:

----------


## *RG83*

> Too much information there, RG.  I think you'd have to fight Abrightyz off first with a stick


That was very tame for me lol. Next time I might treat you to the ins and outs of what I'd like to do with them :Thumbsup: .

----------


## Han_00

> That was very tame for me lol. Next time I might treat you to the ins and outs of what I'd like to do with them.


Haha, loving the tone of this thread already!

Husband has just asked me what I'm grinning at lol 😊

Feel free to treat us to those ins and outs anytime you like  :Big Grin:

----------

Paul_Robs (29-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> That was very tame for me lol. Next time I might treat you to the ins and outs of what I'd like to do with them.


Are you sure some of it would be legal LOL 

I am afraid I would beat you all off with my industrial electric cattle prod - sorry  :Moonie:  :Moonie:

----------


## angeldust

> That was very tame for me lol. Next time I might treat you to the ins and outs of what I'd like to do with them.


I almost chocked on my food then  :Rotfl:  :Lol:

----------


## *RG83*

> Haha, loving the tone of this thread already!
> 
> Husband has just asked me what I'm grinning at lol 😊
> 
> Feel free to treat us to those ins and outs anytime you like


Oh I can assure you there'd be lots of ins and outs to discuss  :Cheer: .




> Are you sure some of it would be legal LOL 
> 
> I am afraid I would beat you all off with my industrial electric cattle prod - sorry


All legal and above board Paul, im not into kinky stuff, handcuffs are my limit.




> I almost chocked on my food then


If you're anything like me you'd like to choke on some Dryan  :Rotfl: .

----------


## Han_00

> Are you sure some of it would be legal LOL 
> 
> *I am afraid I would beat you all off with my industrial electric cattle prod - sorry*


Kinky 😜

----------


## angeldust

> Oh I can assure you there'd be lots of ins and outs to discuss .
> 
> 
> 
> All legal and above board Paul, im not into kinky stuff, handcuffs are my limit.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're anything like me you'd like to choke on some Dryan .


OMG - now that really did make me laugh out loud - my dog has just looked at me as though I'm crazy  :Rotfl: 

On another note - has everyone seen this clip of tonight's episode https://mobile.twitter.com/emmerdale...59120712843264

----------


## Han_00

> Oh I can assure you there'd be lots of ins and outs to discuss .
> 
> 
> 
> All legal and above board Paul, im not into kinky stuff, handcuffs are my limit.


I'm sure there would  :Big Grin: 

I almost suggested handcuffs as a present for Robron when people were discussing Christmas gifts a while ago. I figured they'd come in handy for future kidnapping escapades and other fun and games. A multifunctional present  :Thumbsup:

----------

Paul_Robs (29-11-2016)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I'm sure there would 
> 
> I almost suggested handcuffs as a present for Robron when people were discussing Christmas gifts a while ago. I figured they'd come in handy for future kidnapping escapades and other fun and games. A multifunctional present


I like practice gifts with multiple uses, they represent great value for money  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Han_00 (29-11-2016)

----------


## angeldust

> I'm sure there would 
> 
> I almost suggested handcuffs as a present for Robron when people were discussing Christmas gifts a while ago. I figured they'd come in handy for future kidnapping escapades and other fun and games. A multifunctional present


Oh yes, a great multifunctional present  :Wub:

----------

Han_00 (29-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> Hi Julie  
> 
> Loving all these emojis...I wonder when I might need this one...?


How amazing was that ep  :Smile:   I'm glad we kept the faith  :Bow:

----------

*RG83* (29-11-2016)

----------


## *RG83*

> How amazing was that ep   I'm glad we kept the faith


I always trusted him. Wish he'd told Aaron though himself. He's scared of losing him I guess.

----------


## dees1

I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> How amazing was that ep   I'm glad we kept the faith


That was brilliant. Pleased Diane apologised. it was said all along that he was just playing her! I did think Robert was going to tell Aaron about the kiss but even so I do think that Aaron will not believe her full story and we still don't know what Robert says to him before her outburst in the pub. :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

How stupid was Rebecca to think that the plan had any chance of working? 😀

----------


## angeldust

Oh gosh, I'm in Robron heaven  :Wub:  :Love:  I knew we were right to keep the faith  :Heart:  Maxine is just the best writer ever  :Bow:

----------


## 77unicorns

> That was brilliant. Pleased Diane apologised. it was said all along that he was just playing her! I did think Robert was going to tell Aaron about the kiss but even so I do think that Aaron will not believe her full story and we still don't know what Robert says to him before her outburst in the pub.


Fantastic ep!Always had faith :Angel:  I am so pleased the Diane stuff was put to bed, glad Robert called her out on what she said at Sarahs grave too. 

Rbecca was broken when Robert said he had played her! LOL did she really think she could have him??? puurrrleaaaasseee!!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Sug-din

That was like watching a completely different show - it tells what good scriptwriters can do.  The emotions and acting from Ryan were just amazing - he looked so different too -  back to his SSW best! :Bow:

----------


## pond21

hiya yes it was great well done maxine brought our robron back of course it was set up yeah always knew it was and those kisses was good and i think Aaron will be ok of course he be annoyed with Rob wheh he hears about the kiss but if Ron tell him it was a set up he will trust Rob loved the ILY`s and thye rings and the lets go up stairs so romantic and the talk about the wedding got more faith that we will hear more talk the wedding over the few weeks yeah bex wont win he told her so much tonight yeah and if Rob tells aaron the same thing he be ok and we have Robron moving into mill cott all good things to who waits

----------


## binky321

Brilliant episode tonight, a completely different vibe about it when Maxine does the ep much like SSW, the dialog runs so much better with more depth in all the scenes. The jail break was a foolish idea bizarre plot to throw in the mix but so glad Robert came to his senses he seemed to enjoy the acting element of the jail break attempt in the ease in which in conned that guy.  :Ninja: 

Nice to see some wedding talk and the scenes between Aaron & Robert were 10/10 and finally Robert once again made his feelings clear to Becky, hopefully the Penny drops this time round.  Robert was so loved up with Aaron, I wish he'd managed to tell him the truth before Rebecca does tomorrow I think he'll be more upset at the dishonesty aspect and he'll kick off but clearly it's not too bad.  Roll on tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## 77unicorns

wasn't this just THE cutest thing e v e r  :Heart:  :Wub:  :Love: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Paul_Robs (29-11-2016)

----------


## *RG83*

> wasn't this just THE cutest thing e v e r 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Yes. Imagine that as your own screen lock. I hope ED release the pic.

----------


## pond21

> wasn't this just THE cutest thing e v e r 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


yes it was mydear they are so in love with other roll on xmas and the wedding such lovely cute scenes tonight and we could have another power kiss if Cameron maclastier has wrote it he wrote the last hot kiss i think Aaron belivce Rob tomoorw when bex tells him about the kiss hope rob tells him it was a set up yeah bit of Rob souldve told him yeah buts they Drama yeah lol it be ok yeah by thurs its all blown over and talk about buying mill cott which of course the do end up doing

----------


## pond21

> wasn't this just THE cutest thing e v e r 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


yes it was mydear they are so in love with other roll on xmas and the wedding such lovely cute scenes tonight and we could have another power kiss if Cameron maclastier has wrote it he wrote the last hot kiss i think Aaron belivce Rob tomoorw when bex tells him about the kiss hope rob tells him it was a set up yeah bit of Rob souldve told him yeah buts they Drama yeah lol it be ok yeah by thurs its all blown over and talk about buying mill cott which of course the do end up doing

----------


## Sug-din

The boys do look good in a suit - can't wait to see what they choose for the wedding!

----------


## Sug-din

Duplicate again. I'll get this right eventually!

----------


## dees1

The GIFS from tonight just show how natural their flirting is now.   Kudos to Danny and Ryan

----------


## *RG83*

> The GIFS from tonight just show how natural their flirting is now.   Kudos to Danny and Ryan


Indeed. They can do the lot together. Flirty, loving, dirty, arguing, passion, fire, joy, sadness, the list is endless.

----------


## Paul_Robs

Regarding closing the kiss issue down, I am not sure Robert really needed to mention the kiss to Aaron, he made it VERY clear it was meaningless to Bex and he was using her so in Roberts head the matter is closed it wasn't a kiss to him and not a betrayal of Aaron. He was honest with Aaron that he had lied about where he was that afternoon and shared he was with Bex so he further confirmed to Aaron that he was trying to change and not lie to him. Tomorrow from the clip she lies about Rob wanting to get in to her underwear which is obviously untrue. After todays masterpiece lets hope we see further brilliant scenes with Robron and I hope Aaron or Rob or both shut Bex down in the pub with a few cutting remarks

----------


## angeldust

So do we get spoilers tonight or tomorrow night? 

Obviously tomorrow Rebecca tells Aaron about the kiss (no doubt egged on by Chrissie because I'm not sure if she would've told him otherwise) but I just wondered that once she realises that it doesn't break them up, and she surely must now realise that her and Robert will never be, does she just resign herself to the fact that all they ever will be is friends and try and redeem herself? I just can't see how we can start liking her otherwise as we've been told we will  :Confused:

----------

Paul_Robs (29-11-2016)

----------


## dees1

> So do we get spoilers tonight or tomorrow night? 
> 
> Obviously tomorrow Rebecca tells Aaron about the kiss (no doubt egged on by Chrissie because I'm not sure if she would've told him otherwise) but I just wondered that once she realises that it doesn't break them up, and she surely must now realise that her and Robert will never be, does she just resign herself to the fact that all they ever will be is friends and try and redeem herself? I just can't see how we can start liking her otherwise as we've been told we will


We get them tomorrow night at midnight.   :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> So do we get spoilers tonight or tomorrow night? 
> 
> Obviously tomorrow Rebecca tells Aaron about the kiss (no doubt egged on by Chrissie because I'm not sure if she would've told him otherwise) but I just wondered that once she realises that it doesn't break them up, and she surely must now realise that her and Robert will never be, does she just resign herself to the fact that all they ever will be is friends and try and redeem herself? I just can't see how we can start liking her otherwise as we've been told we will


We get them tomorrow night at midnight.   :Smile:

----------


## angeldust

> We get them tomorrow night at midnight.


YAY  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

Morning - quiet on here today. Is everyone just so overcome by last nights ep or have you all gone off to somewhere else?  Still in a great mood after all that happened - can't wait to see what happens tonight!😀

----------


## dees1

I'm here  :Smile: ,keep watching last night's ep.  One of the best ever.  Even loved the non Robron stuff

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm here ,keep watching last night's ep.  One of the best ever.  Even loved the non Robron stuff


Hi- was getting a bit worried that I was going to be Billy-No-Mates on here!!  
I've watched the episode a few times and caught a few things I didn't see the first time and yes I too even liked the Non Robron stuff. The whole thing was so well put together.  We could still be set for a few more surprises tonight! 😀

----------


## dees1

No, I'll be posting here most of the time.   I've noticed there are two private videos on the Robron Emmerdale channel so maybe those will be shown tonight.   Still can't get over the little nuances in last nights ep with the flirting.   This is what we've been waiting for.   Let Rebecca do her worst  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (30-11-2016)

----------


## pond21

> I'm here ,keep watching last night's ep.  One of the best ever.  Even loved the non Robron stuff


same her last nights ep was great well done to maxine yeah always thought Rob was using her yeah and the wedding talk and those little kisses made it good and tonight will be good i think it be fine when Aarons know about the kiss i hope he will tell him it was a set up to yeah i hope he backs up Aaron when she tells Aaron in pub and i think we just might get another hot kiss again yeah this is cameron maclasiter ep he gave us that hot kiss on the 14th oct we could get a kiss in front of whole pub just to rub Bex nose yeah this will make Robron stronger yes i think will be annoyed yeah he shouldve told Aaron i thought he was lastnight but of course it all about drama lol well of course it wont last long thye thinking about buying Mill Cott tommorw so everythings good

----------


## pond21

> I'm here ,keep watching last night's ep.  One of the best ever.  Even loved the non Robron stuff


same her last nights ep was great well done to maxine yeah always thought Rob was using her yeah and the wedding talk and those little kisses made it good and tonight will be good i think it be fine when Aarons know about the kiss i hope he will tell him it was a set up to yeah i hope he backs up Aaron when she tells Aaron in pub and i think we just might get another hot kiss again yeah this is cameron maclasiter ep he gave us that hot kiss on the 14th oct we could get a kiss in front of whole pub just to rub Bex nose yeah this will make Robron stronger yes i think will be annoyed yeah he shouldve told Aaron i thought he was lastnight but of course it all about drama lol well of course it wont last long thye thinking about buying Mill Cott tommorw so everythings good

----------


## angeldust

> I'm here ,keep watching last night's ep.  One of the best ever.  Even loved the non Robron stuff


I'm here too  :Cheer:  Absolutely loved last night's episode and I must admit that I've watched it a few times since  :Smile: . In fact I like the whole episode. Felt really sorry for Finn because he's obviously grieving, rooting for Frank to be forgiven by his daughters, rooting for Coira to be reunited and intrigued by Emma's intentions - does she want to move herself into Moira's farm  :Ponder:  The best bit for me was knowing that we were right to keep faith in Robert and know that he was playing her all along  :Love: . As we said.....if he wanted her he would've had her many times over  :Wub:

----------


## lizann

the prison break at the court house what a farce 

 glad robert came to his senses

----------

dees1 (30-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

the prison break at the court house what a farce 

 glad robert came to his senses

----------


## Sug-din

I may be wrong but I still wonder if perhaps when R comes to Robert and he tells her they've got nothing left to talk about that he then goes and tells Aaron about it before she blurts it out.  Probably completely off the mark.  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> the prison break at the court house what a farce 
> 
>  glad robert came to his senses


Yeah, that would never have worked - especially under the circumstances when Lachlan was bound to have someone with him at all times. I'm sure deep down Robert knew that too - but he would do anything to try to save his relationship. 😍

----------


## dees1

> same her last nights ep was great well done to maxine yeah always thought Rob was using her yeah and the wedding talk and those little kisses made it good and tonight will be good i think it be fine when Aarons know about the kiss i hope he will tell him it was a set up to yeah i hope he backs up Aaron when she tells Aaron in pub and i think we just might get another hot kiss again yeah this is cameron maclasiter ep he gave us that hot kiss on the 14th oct we could get a kiss in front of whole pub just to rub Bex nose yeah this will make Robron stronger yes i think will be annoyed yeah he shouldve told Aaron i thought he was lastnight but of course it all about drama lol well of course it wont last long thye thinking about buying Mill Cott tommorw so everythings good


You must be psychic, Matty.  You knew there would be a kiss or two  :Smile:   You're definitely the most positive poster i've come across.  Nothing phases your positivity   :Clap:

----------


## dees1

> the prison break at the court house what a farce 
> 
>  glad robert came to his senses


It was a bit of bonkers plot, wasn't it.  Like courts don't have procedures in place for events like this.   I would be really curious as to where Lachlan would go if he did break free.    Very odd  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> I may be wrong but I still wonder if perhaps when R comes to Robert and he tells her they've got nothing left to talk about that he then goes and tells Aaron about it before she blurts it out.  Probably completely off the mark.


You could be right.   I'm so looking forward to tonight.   Glad we didn't end up in the quagmire of negativity  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (30-11-2016)

----------


## pond21

> You must be psychic, Matty.  You knew there would be a kiss or two   You're definitely the most positive poster i've come across.  Nothing phases your positivity


ah thanx mydear im always positve when it comes to our Robron they come a long way this year and defo Rob maxine episode about rob comming out was great viewing and Rob told Aaron he`s enough and that Aaron will trust him 100% and yeah he shouldve told him about the kiss but it all blow over and on Thurs they talk about buying Mill Cott all good and i think we get some Robron Tlak about marriage at xmas more romantic stuff to come at there first xmas together and the wedding to

----------


## Sug-din

> But initially he was only talking about Aaron's trouble, all he said about Robert was about it making him want to marry Aaron sooner. Then he switched it to THEIR troubles, I suspect Robert will do something that puts him in trouble while trying to help Aaron, wouldn't be the first time after all.


You could be right there - we'll just have to wait and see what happens. 😀

----------


## Sug-din

Just cracked open the Gin bottle - anybody care to join me?  Cheers!  🍸🎉

----------

dees1 (01-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

Hope everyone has a great night.  Come over to DS,  theres some of us on there  :Smile:  and not a negative opinion in sight

----------


## Sug-din

> Hope everyone has a great night.  Come over to DS,  theres some of us on there  and not a negative opinion in sight


Have a great 2017 when it arrives.  The Gin must have taken effect as I dropped into DS - made a comment and came back here. HIC! HIC! 🍸🍾🥂😀

----------


## EddyBee

A very Happy 2017 to everyone. :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

A Happy New Year to all on here, lets hope for a great year for everyone.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> A Happy New Year to all on here, lets hope for a great year for everyone.


Happy New Year.😀
This week sees the start of our boys busy time - it should be good - drama but plenty good stuff as well.   :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Happy New Year.😀
> This week sees the start of our boys busy time - it should be good - drama but plenty good stuff as well.


Yes it all kicks off this week, I do hope we get some nice bits as well rather than constant angst and upset, I am hopeful for some great scenes starting this week with the Birthday drama.

----------


## Paul_Robs

Do we get any Robron tonight >????

----------


## Sug-din

> Do we get any Robron tonight >????


Aaron is mentioned as doing matchmaking on TV guide - but there's no mention of Robert. 😀

----------

Paul_Robs (02-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Aaron is mentioned as doing matchmaking on TV guide - but there's no mention of Robert. 😀


hi ya hope you are well ive away for a few days have we any news about Robron talking about there wedding and setting the date? and Danny liked my tweet eariler when i wished him happy birthday trhat was so nice of him and i been donating Â£20 a month to his charity since the start and i so proud to suport it btw do you think we get a Robron kiss on Aaron`s birthday? :Cheer:  :Cheer: IM has give us something after they delated the xmas kiss and put the finn+Kasim`s kiss and cut the best one Robron

----------


## Paul_Robs

Cross fingers it won't just be sadness, worry an doom on Aaron's Birthday, lets hope when Robert reveals the surprise Aaron gets all gooey eyed and they have a little kiss, we cannot surely have 100% issues ???  :Readtherules:

----------


## pond21

> Cross fingers it won't just be sadness, worry an doom on Aaron's Birthday, lets hope when Robert reveals the surprise Aaron gets all gooey eyed and they have a little kiss, we cannot surely have 100% issues ???


i hope so to we get a little kiss to the cut the lovely kiss on xmas day IM has to give us something back yeah is Jane Pearson writes thurs ep? if so we might get something the spolier pics shows Rob in his waitcoat and tells Aaron he loves him and i hope we get some scenes yeah and at some point Robron has to talk about the date yeah and mybe be get some lovely moments then :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Nice to see Aaron tonight he seemed quite happy really shames it's going to start to get to him mid week. It would have been nice to see him & Robert together before then but it looks like we won't see him until the start of this misunderstanding.  This Kasim & Finn thing is a bit strange - not sure what to make of it. Still on the fluffy plane though. 😀

----------

Paul_Robs (03-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/02/emmerd...trial-6320899/
http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/02/emmerd...-king-6321150/

Not a tremendous amount of things about our boys in the latest spoilers.  😀

----------


## Sug-din

Spoiler:    Monday 9th January:
It is Charityâs surprise birthday party and Chas and Rebecca decorate the pub in anticipation. Chas is excited how embarrassing it will be for Charity but when it comes to party time, the pub is virtually empty. Will the big night be a damp squib? Chas rallies to buoy her cousin united in singledom.

Cain wants Chrissieâs share in the garage or says Lachlan will pay the price. Chas is pleased to see Aaron and Robert back.

Thursday 12th January:
Robert walks in on Jimmy and Nicola in an intimate moment. He tells Jimmy to get to the yard. Jimmy dissuades Nicola from taking a look at the books but Nicola has other ideas and wants future interest in the business.

Nicola's fired up after her visit to the portakabin.

Friday 13th January:
Rebecca uses Ross to take her mind off things when Chrissie stands her up. Chrissie fumes to walk in on them. Will Chrissie and Rebeccaâs makeup be short lived and are their battle lines being redrawn?

Robert arrives at the office and is unimpressed to see Nicola barking orders. But can she gain his respect?*

----------


## Paul_Robs

Well they don't seem to be in that much but the  :Cartman:  and Nicola stuff will be funny as its been entertaining when they have shown them together before. 

I hope  :Ninja:  doesn't get in to too much trouble   :Crying:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I think I am the only one using the emoji for Aaron and Robert, should I stop ??????

----------


## Sug-din

> I think I am the only one using the emoji for Aaron and Robert, should I stop ??????


They are always funny scenes with  :Cartman:  and Nicola.  I'm trying to be positive with the stuff with  :Ninja: won't be as bad as we originally thought. 

It's fun using the emojis - it lightens the thread even more.  The only thing I find is it takes me longer to make a comment.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> They are always funny scenes with  and Nicola.  I'm trying to be positive with the stuff with won't be as bad as we originally thought. 
> 
> It's fun using the emojis - it lightens the thread even more.  The only thing I find is it takes me longer to make a comment.


Actually when you use them all the time it gets a bit quicker.

Yes I am hoping the  :Ninja:  isn't too bad but the spoilers as always will over egg the pudding in terms of the angst, lets be positive and wait and see.

----------


## Sug-din

> Actually when you use them all the time it gets a bit quicker.
> 
> Yes I am hoping the  isn't too bad but the spoilers as always will over egg the pudding in terms of the angst, lets be positive and wait and see.


Yeah the spoilers always only give out more of the angst side of things for  :Ninja:  :Cartman:  than all the positive bits and even though IM said about their troubles he still fit in the Wedding into the interviews so it should all work out ok :Cheer: 

You're right when you use them more it does become quicker.  Let's keep them going for now. :Clap:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Yeah the spoilers always only give out more of the angst side of things for  than all the positive bits and even though IM said about their troubles he still fit in the Wedding into the interviews so it should all work out ok
> 
> You're right when you use them more it does become quicker.  Let's keep them going for now.


I am looking forward to seeing more about this wedding or at least the date decision between  :Cartman:  and  :Ninja:  the issues before the wedding will of course be constant and annoy everyone, thats what soaps are all about.  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> I am looking forward to seeing more about this wedding or at least the date decision between  and  the issues before the wedding will of course be constant and annoy everyone, thats what soaps are all about.


There's bound to be troubles right up to the Wedding - which it seems we may get to know the date, fairly soon.  I'm going to try and not get too annoyed about any issues that come up as long as this thing with  :Cartman:  &  :Searchme: cheating is put too rest in the very near future as this could become very tedious.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> There's bound to be troubles right up to the Wedding - which it seems we may get to know the date, fairly soon.  I'm going to try and not get too annoyed about any issues that come up as long as this thing with  & cheating is put too rest in the very near future as this could become very tedious.


Agreed and we don't want tedious on here do we  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Moonie:  :Moonie:

----------

Sug-din (03-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Yeah the spoilers always only give out more of the angst side of things for  than all the positive bits and even though IM said about their troubles he still fit in the Wedding into the interviews so it should all work out ok
> 
> You're right when you use them more it does become quicker.  Let's keep them going for now.


hiya i wonder when wil we see them talk about setting the date ? it has to be soon ? i hope we get some lovely momments and a ilttle kiss to mybe they talk about on thurs? and the kiss :Cheer:  mybe we get one when they come back next week they have to start to talk the date if its around march or april i really hope IM and hopefully Maxine give us some lovley along the way

----------

Paul_Robs (03-01-2017), Sug-din (03-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Chas seemed more concerned about  :Cartman:  not fussing about  :Ninja: birthday than  :Ninja:  did. Which makes the stuff tomorrow seem even more random.  :Confused:

----------


## Sug-din

Am I the only one that thought that scene with  :Cartman:  &  :Searchme:  was totally unnecessary - who was going to see that and how was that contributing to  :Ninja: insecurities. :Wal2l:

----------


## Sug-din

That has really bugged me tonight that scene - the only people that would get the idea that :Cartman: was having an affair from that would be the general viewing public - it was a scene that was less of a relevant plot point scene than the deleted Xmas kiss.   :Angry:

----------


## pond21

> That has really bugged me tonight that scene - the only people that would get the idea thatwas having an affair from that would be the general viewing public - it was a scene that was less of a relevant plot point scene than the deleted Xmas kiss.


i argee tbh i not bothered with the rob+bex its plotty and it be over soon i bet we have a lovely birthday scene on thurs we know Rob`s in a waistcoat in the pub and we have nomore pics that that i hope we another scene or 2 and we gte a kiss then yeah IM had better give us one at least to make up for the xmas kiss and we have A Robron Wedding to look forward to and im sure IM and Maxine will give fans something to cheer about you know that ED likes to suprise us with not what were expecting

----------

Sug-din (03-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> i argee tbh i not bothered with the rob+bex its plotty and it be over soon i bet we have a lovely birthday scene on thurs we know Rob`s in a waistcoat in the pub and we have nomore pics that that i hope we another scene or 2 and we gte a kiss then yeah IM had better give us one at least to make up for the xmas kiss and we have A Robron Wedding to look forward to and im sure IM and Maxine will give fans something to cheer about you know that ED likes to suprise us with not what were expecting


The actual scene doesn't bother me as such as we know that it isn't what it appears it's really just that I'm beginning to actually feel quite sorry for Ryan as an actor that they only seem to use him in scenes that paint him in a bad light and make his character look like a bad person in the general publics eyes.  I know that's his job and he is probably ok with this or he would leave. i just wish they would do things in a different way.  At least we know this is hopefully going to all come good in the next few days and move us on to more fluffy moments and make their relationship even stronger.
I'm just too much of a  :Cartman:  fan & a  :Searchme:  objector at the end of the day I think. :Embarrassment: :
Sorry to get on my soap box - once again.  😀

----------

*RG83* (04-01-2017), EddyBee (03-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> The actual scene doesn't bother me as such as we know that it isn't what it appears it's really just that I'm beginning to actually feel quite sorry for Ryan as an actor that they only seem to use him in scenes that paint him in a bad light and make his character look like a bad person in the general publics eyes.  I know that's his job and he is probably ok with this or he would leave. i just wish they would do things in a different way.  At least we know this is hopefully going to all come good in the next few days and move us on to more fluffy moments and make their relationship even stronger.
> I'm just too much of a  fan & a  objector at the end of the day I think.:
> Sorry to get on my soap box - once again.  😀


no i argee i do feel sorry for Ryan to i bet if he and danny had to write some eps they could do a bit better than them ie SB for one i hope he wont write anymore Robron eps he ruined it and it was left to maxine to clear ut up i argee all this will make  Robron more stronger in the long term and i hope we see them talk about seeting the date im sure we will and near to time to the Wedding itself i bet we have interviews from Danny+Ryan about the wedding yeah im still on the flufy jet plane and i bet we have more lovely momments to come im sure :Cheer:  :Cheer:  ps sorry for the reply our Robron been through so much yeah and just like Aaron said when he told Bex shes no threat to them at all and Rob has told Aaron hes enough nobody comes close and hes the one he wants end off wish they talk about more and i think deep dowm Aaron knows he can trust Rob

----------

EddyBee (03-01-2017), Sug-din (03-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I have finally watched tonights episode.

I loved the scene with Chas/ :Ninja:  and  :Cartman: , they are so relaxed together as a family. I am not sure why Rob had his jacket on but I think he may have been ready to go out ???

The short  :Cartman: /Bex scene I thought was fine, they are obviously talking about something they have been arranging/sorting and that type of talk/banter is pretty normal, it was the smallest bit flirty but not sexual in any way shape or form. Some were saying  :Cartman:  was checking Bex out but he was just watching her walk away - sorry but me thinks people are too sensitive to Bex (I am not using her emoji as she doesn't deserve it LOL)

----------

Sug-din (03-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Why do I always feel embarrassed after I've been on a rant? I know it's all just plot point and there's nothing going on. I must get a life.  :Embarrassment: 
Looking forward to all that's coming up!   :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Why do I always feel embarrassed after I've been on a rant? I know it's all just plot point and there's nothing going on. I must get a life. 
> Looking forward to all that's coming up!


You're allowed to as you are quick to turn positive again  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

If we view Bex as a medium term annoyance (not a threat) then it doesn't feel as bad when she shares scenes with Rob hence why I didn't think the Bex scene today was that bad really (I actually find the actress a little one dimensional and hard to find believable in the role, its that toothy smile and monotone voice)  :Ponder:  :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

:Cheer: 


> You're allowed to as you are quick to turn positive again 
> 
> If we view Bex as a medium term annoyance (not a threat) then it doesn't feel as bad when she shares scenes with Rob hence why I didn't think the Bex scene today was that bad really (I actually find the actress a little one dimensional and hard to find believable in the role, its that toothy smile and monotone voice)


Thank you for those kind words. 😀

I do find her a bit of a 'one trick' pony which is unfortunate for her and that is partly down to the way she's been written.  I'm still giving her the benefit of the doubt that she's going to become a more likeable character but ED seem to be taking a bit too long in taking her character to another dimension.  :Big Grin: 

Here's to upcoming fluff, fluff, fluff.  :Cheer:

----------

Paul_Robs (04-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

It's Robert fans against Aaron fans on DS   :Rotfl: 

I thought we were all Robron fans.  I am  :Angel:

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

> Thank you for those kind words. 😀
> 
> I do find her a bit of a 'one trick' pony which is unfortunate for her and that is partly down to the way she's been written.  I'm still giving her the benefit of the doubt that she's going to become a more likeable character but ED seem to be taking a bit too long in taking her character to another dimension. 
> 
> Here's to upcoming fluff, fluff, fluff.



I can't wait for all the fluff, so exciting.  I should be on more now the Xmas break is over  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> Thank you for those kind words. 😀
> 
> I do find her a bit of a 'one trick' pony which is unfortunate for her and that is partly down to the way she's been written.  I'm still giving her the benefit of the doubt that she's going to become a more likeable character but ED seem to be taking a bit too long in taking her character to another dimension. 
> 
> Here's to upcoming fluff, fluff, fluff.



I can't wait for all the fluff, so exciting.  I should be on more now the Xmas break is over  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> It's Robert fans against Aaron fans on DS  
> 
> I thought we were all Robron fans.  I am


we said we all Robron fans we love both of them yeah they are equals in my book yeah they only i thing i would say we know Rob says hes enough nobody comes close etc but Aaron needs to tell Rob how he feels yeah and Robron can move on yeah we all know they love each other and Rob will anything and Aaron to and when Aaron said to bex in the pub shes no threat to Robron thats true and dont forget im sure we have more kisses to come :Cheer: cheer: and we got a Robron to look forward to x

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> It's Robert fans against Aaron fans on DS  
> 
> I thought we were all Robron fans.  I am


Why turn against one of them?  We know it's just a plot point - even I understand that and you've seen how angsty I can get!!   :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I am lucking for fluffy as well, I think it will be good but angst along the way ...  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I am lucking for fluffy as well, I think it will be good but angst along the way ...


me too but we need a bit more fluffy scenes yeah hope we get a robron Kiss for aaron`s birthday yeah IM has to gives us that at least and im sure IM and queen of Robron Maxine will give us soem when we see her eps yeah and of course we havent seen any Wedding and Setting the date spoliers yeat im sure they be lovely and a kiss or 2 then :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Just for info - tomorrow nights ep is 1hr long instead of 2 separate eps. 😀

----------

EddyBee (04-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Just for info - tomorrow nights ep is 1hr long instead of 2 separate eps. 😀


yes it is but it has Jane Pearson and somebody else a bit strange yeah i though it be just 1 but Jane Pearson is a Robron fan we could get a robron kiss yeah :Clap:  :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I don't feel those scenes were that bad -  :Cartman: couldn't have been any more honest and :Ninja: had made it appear that he wasn't really bothered about doing anything for his birthday. Any feeling sidelined as it was described, was really his own doing in my opinion. 😀

----------


## dees1

It's just all misguided.  Rob's trying to do his best to surprise Aaron but he's oblivious to how much this is affecting his fiance.   :Smile:

----------

princedracul (05-01-2017), Sug-din (04-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Sticking to my New Years Resolution at the moment so I haven't looked at the other place to see how they interpreted tonight's scenes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I have just watched tonights episode.

I don't think  :Ninja:  was that bothered in the first scene until Chas asked if they were OK.

In the second scene, it was obvious to  :Cartman:  that  :Ninja:  wasn't really that pleased, even the little smile was clearly false. I think  :Cartman:  knows its bothering  :Ninja:  but his plan is for a big surprise, he isn't lying about who he is seeing, its just a situation that could have been avoided if  :Cartman:  had just said "I've got a surprise for you, meet me tomorrow at 6pm in The Barn"

----------


## Sug-din

> I have just watched tonights episode.
> 
> I don't think  was that bothered in the first scene until Chas asked if they were OK.
> 
> In the second scene, it was obvious to  that  wasn't really that pleased, even the little smile was clearly false. I think  knows its bothering  but his plan is for a big surprise, he isn't lying about who he is seeing, its just a situation that could have been avoided if  had just said "I've got a surprise for you, meet me tomorrow at 6pm in The Barn"


Yeah, that's very true but I'm just looking at this as plot, plot, plot -  just to set this up for the approaching (she who doesn't deserve an emoji) tomorrow and to paint  :Cartman:  as the uncaring fiancÃ© in the general publics eyes yet again!! 
At least we hope by end of tomorrow nights ep things should be back on track a bit anyway and maybe we'll get a bit of love and fluff. :Cheer:

----------

pond21 (05-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> I have just watched tonights episode.
> 
> I don't think  was that bothered in the first scene until Chas asked if they were OK.
> 
> In the second scene, it was obvious to  that  wasn't really that pleased, even the little smile was clearly false. I think  knows its bothering  but his plan is for a big surprise, he isn't lying about who he is seeing, its just a situation that could have been avoided if  had just said "I've got a surprise for you, meet me tomorrow at 6pm in The Barn"


He wasn't that bothered. He's only bothered when someone else starts stirring and sticking their big noses in. It's a shame that 3rd parties can so easily undermine their relationship after everything they've been through. It's quite tragic for both of them that things could end through no fault of their own if people just kept on stirring :Sad: .

Chas' comment tonight was stupid.

----------


## Paul_Robs

> He wasn't that bothered. He's only bothered when someone else starts stirring and sticking their big noses in. It's a shame that 3rd parties can so easily undermine their relationship after everything they've been through. It's quite tragic for both of them that things could end through no fault of their own if people just kept on stirring.
> 
> Chas' comment tonight was stupid.


Yes it was a daft comment from Chas. Hopefully after the drama tomorrow with EmojiLess and the surprise reveal we will get some sort of happy scene, not sure how Chrissie plays in to this, is she spoils it at the end then that will be annoying and why that silly cow care any more is bizarre.

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> Yes it was a daft comment from Chas. Hopefully after the drama tomorrow with EmojiLess and the surprise reveal we will get some sort of happy scene, not sure how Chrissie plays in to this, is she spoils it at the end then that will be annoying and why that silly cow care any more is bizarre.


Because she's bitter that Robert preferred not only her sister to her but the local mechanic turned scrapper and what's more is marrying said scrapper while she is single and alone with her rabbit at night.

I'm sure she will spoil it at the end so Aaron can be all furtive again the next day tat Chas will pick up on.

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> He wasn't that bothered. He's only bothered when someone else starts stirring and sticking their big noses in. It's a shame that 3rd parties can so easily undermine their relationship after everything they've been through. It's quite tragic for both of them that things could end through no fault of their own if people just kept on stirring.
> 
> Chas' comment tonight was stupid.


That's true that it's other people that are the ones that are the cause of his doubts and insecurities and it's a shame that they have gone this way to set up this storyline and yet again I'm sorry to say this but I am getting tired of this constantly making  :Cartman: the one that appears in the wrong with this is he isn't he cheating rinse and repeat just to make a new storyline.  :Ninja: has had plenty issues in his past life that could cause him to have insecurities.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Sug-din

Morning folks!
I'm back in fluff mood today so looking forward to how tonight plays out for our boys.  :Heart:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## pond21

> Morning folks!
> I'm back in fluff mood today so looking forward to how tonight plays out for our boys.


morning so am i on our fluffy jet plane we better get another scene other than the pub when Rob tells Aaron how much he loves Aaron and have a birthday kiss on there own there seems to be rumours that Rob has got 2 surprises for Aaron the trip away and a passiante kiss in the back of the pub just to say how much he loves  Aaron :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Heart:  IM better gives us a kiss yeah after the xmas one got delated and im sure we get more romantic scenes to come when they talk about setting the date im sure and im sure queen of Robron maxine has 2 eps to come she will give us that  :Heart:  and its not long for our Robron wedding  :Cheer: and im sure IM will give us a little extra yeah he does suprise us with stuff that were not expecting like that passion kiss when Rob grabbed AARON  for that kiss on the 14th oct  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> morning so am i on our fluffy jet plane we better get another scene other than the pub when Rob tells Aaron how much he loves Aaron and have a birthday kiss on there own there seems to be rumours that Rob has got 2 surprises for Aaron the trip away and a passiante kiss in the back of the pub just to say how much he loves  Aaron IM better gives us a kiss yeah after the xmas one got delated and im sure we get more romantic scenes to come when they talk about setting the date im sure and im sure queen of Robron maxine has 2 eps to come she will give us that  and its not long for our Robron wedding and im sure IM will give us a little extra yeah he does suprise us with stuff that were not expecting like that passion kiss when Rob grabbed AARON  for that kiss on the 14th oct


Yeah there's got to be something good tonight as all this sneaking around is only going to show just how much Robert really loves Aaron.    :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------

pond21 (05-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

just seen the latest spoliers on the itv press centre relaese just vague but i rather wait and see and the it play out on screen spoliers can all over the place im going watch and see day by day and we have a Robron Wedding soon and im sure IM will give us some lovley moments to and Maxine the queen of Robron will gives us lovley scenes im sure and when they talk about setting the date would good too :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> just seen the latest spoliers on the itv press centre relaese just vague but i rather wait and see and the it play out on screen spoliers can all over the place im going watch and see day by day and we have a Robron Wedding soon and im sure IM will give us some lovley moments to and Maxine the queen of Robron will gives us lovley scenes im sure and when they talk about setting the date would good too


I haven't seen the latest ones and not sure if I want to but do they imply that Bride of Chucky is still going to featuring for a while  in this insecurities and jealousy storyline? I was hoping that they were going to bring her part in it to a type of closure sooner rather than later.
The longer this goes on the more I'm honestly beginning to wonder if this Wedding so soon is actually a good idea. It's not the best way to start a married life.   :Wal2l: 
Then again as you say spoilers can be all over the place and things can play out a lot differently - I hope this is the case.  :Confused:

----------


## pond21

> I haven't seen the latest ones and not sure if I want to but do they imply that Bride of Chucky is still going to featuring for a while  in this insecurities and jealousy storyline? I was hoping that they were going to bring her part in it to a type of closure sooner rather than later.
> The longer this goes on the more I'm honestly beginning to wonder if this Wedding so soon is actually a good idea. It's not the best way to start a married life.  
> Then again as you say spoilers can be all over the place and things can play out a lot differently - I hope this is the case.


i think so to ive been thinking this insecurities is not about Bex its more to with Aaron with his growing up and the abuse at the hands of his dad and yes some is Bex but we must have Robron really have a heart to heart yeah Rob has said hes enough nobody comes close and Rob loves him and aaron said Bex is no threat to robron but atm he thinks she is thye need to talk yeah and im hoping we have a little Robron momment on there own tonight and a kiss must happen :Cheer:  :Cheer:  i think IM has to get Bex involveld in other s/l`s and not just Robron yeah just keep the faith and i think IM and even maxine will gives us some lovely momments to come and like danny+Ryan always said playing nice and fluffy scenes is boring and Drama and angst willbring them closer together and i think when this s/l has finished it will Robron will be stronger  im on the fluffy jet plane and all will be work out in the end  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> i think so to ive been thinking this insecurities is not about Bex its more to with Aaron with his growing up and the abuse at the hands of his dad and yes some is Bex but we must have Robron really have a heart to heart yeah Rob has said hes enough nobody comes close and Rob loves him and aaron said Bex is no threat to robron but atm he thinks she is thye need to talk yeah and im hoping we have a little Robron momment on there own tonight and a kiss must happen i think IM has to get Bex involveld in other s/l`s and not just Robron yeah just keep the faith and i think IM and even maxine will gives us some lovely momments to come and like danny+Ryan always said playing nice and fluffy scenes is boring and Drama and angst willbring them closer together and i think when this s/l has finished it will Robron will be stronger  im on the fluffy jet plane and all will be work out in the end


Everything you say is right all this will only make them stronger and it's the drama that keeps them on our radar - if it wasn't there we'd probably only see them sitting in the background at the pub and not being involved much.

They do always compensate angst moments with lovely fluffy moments too and after all they wouldn't have even hinted at the wedding if it wasn't actually going to happen at some point! :Cheer:  :Heart: 

I think I'm turning into  :Ninja: and her constant appearances is making me paranoid too.  :EEK!: 

I just wish that they would start to bring out this otherside of her that was talked about before she even arrived or even ED might begin to wonder if creating her character this way was a mistake because of the reaction she's caused in some places - but that's daft because of course they knew what they were doing.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Everything you say is right all this will only make them stronger and it's the drama that keeps them on our radar - if it wasn't there we'd probably only see them sitting in the background at the pub and not being involved much.
> 
> They do always compensate angst moments with lovely fluffy moments too and after all they wouldn't have even hinted at the wedding if it wasn't actually going to happen at some point!
> 
> I think I'm turning into and her constant appearances is making me paranoid too. 
> 
> I just wish that they would start to bring out this otherside of her that was talked about before she even arrived or even ED might begin to wonder if creating her character this way was a mistake because of the reaction she's caused in some places - but that's daft because of course they knew what they were doing.


How come you are a Senior Member????

Anyway, IanM told us it would be twists and turns so lets enjoy the ride  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> How come you are a Senior Member????
> 
> Anyway, IanM told us it would be twists and turns so lets enjoy the ride


Once you hit 100 reputation points that's when you hit that dizzy height. 😀  I'll thank you for another 13 posts regardless and then you should get there too.👍🏻

I'm already enjoying the ride - it's just me, you know what I'm like. :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> How come you are a Senior Member????
> 
> Anyway, IanM told us it would be twists and turns so lets enjoy the ride


yeah true i will enjoy the ride but IanM has to us some lovely momments to along the way to the wedding a kiss tonight will do for a start on Aaron`s birthday but sometimes to much Drama and agnst is overload and happiness to will do no harm yeah but im sure IM and some writers like Maxine and Jane and Kirsty and cammeron wont let us down yeah :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> yeah true i will enjoy the ride but IanM has to us some lovely momments to along the way to the wedding a kiss tonight will do for a start on Aaron`s birthday but sometimes to much Drama and agnst is overload and happiness to will do no harm yeah but im sure IM and some writers like Maxine and Jane and Kirsty and cammeron wont let us down yeah


I think we have only ever been surprised and had scenes which are much better than expected, I think they know what the general view and fans want and even though we may go round the houses we do get to a good point eventually. Long may IanM continue to deliver as he has over the past 6 months.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Once you hit 100 reputation points that's when you hit that dizzy height. 😀  I'll thank you for another 13 posts regardless and then you should get there too.👍🏻
> 
> I'm already enjoying the ride - it's just me, you know what I'm like.


Oh how exciting you lovely person  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> How come you are a Senior Member????
> 
> Anyway, IanM told us it would be twists and turns so lets enjoy the ride



Actually, you might already be there but where it says Senior Member is where you've got Positive Paul. :Bow: 


PS- look in your profile and see what it says there as default!

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Actually, you might already be there but where it says Senior Member is where you've got Positive Paul.
> 
> 
> PS- look in your profile and see what it says there as default! ����


Sorted - Cheers
 :Bow:  :Bow:

----------


## pond21

> I think we have only ever been surprised and had scenes which are much better than expected, I think they know what the general view and fans want and even though we may go round the houses we do get to a good point eventually. Long may IanM continue to deliver as he has over the past 6 months.


i argee IanM has done well for Robron yeah we had lots of great and lovely moments still to come right up to the wedding and of course we havent had Robron talk about setting the date yet :Cheer: mybe we get some then and i hope its maxine who writes it or Jane yeah i thought kirsten thinks its might be end of Jan they talk about it and rumours say Rob will ask Aaron about his insurcerties and he talks to Rob about it if true its a be a good thing for Robron to talk about   :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Sorted - Cheers



You're welcome! :Thumbsup: 
I even surprised myself there because I was actually right!  :EEK!:

----------


## *RG83*

Danny interview with RT:

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2017-...s-danny-miller

There's also a preview of tonight on the ED FB page confirming Rebecca has got tickets to Vegas for Robert.

----------


## Sug-din

> Danny interview with RT:
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2017-01-05/emmerdale-aaron-and-roberts-wedding-to-be-thrown-into-crisis-reveals-danny-miller
> 
> There's also a preview of tonight on the ED FB page confirming Rebecca has got tickets to Vegas for Robert.


So Vegas is a real thing then? A long way to go just for the weekend surely!  :Confused: 

Thanks for the link to the interview.👍🏻

----------


## lizann

aaron needs hair cut tight shave off on top

----------


## Sug-din

Well that was drawn out over an hour.  Lovely in public kiss. Christie wants to take a long walk off a short cliff.  Thought the ep was going to end so well with the heart to heart talk and him even telling him about the video and then what did they do?  Aaron had set a trap to see if he was really faithful by having pretended to book a weekend away.  I feel really sorry for Robert and am so annoyed with Chas for starting it all.  No wonder Robert thinks everything is ok with him still being involved with Rebecca. Is this Vegas trip going to be another holiday that Robert has booked that isn't going to happen because that is obviously not happening straight away?  This plot is just getting a bit ridiculous now - repeat, repeat. :Wal2l: 

At least we got some lovely romantic bits and kisses throughout which outweighs the angst.  :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (05-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> Well that was drawn out over an hour.  Lovely in public kiss. Christie wants to take a long walk off a short cliff.  Thought the ep was going to end so well with the heart to heart talk and him even telling him about the video and then what did they do?  Aaron had set a trap to see if he was really faithful by having pretended to book a weekend away.  I feel really sorry for Robert and am so annoyed with Chas for starting it all.  No wonder Robert thinks everything is ok with him still being involved with Rebecca. Is this Vegas trip going to be another holiday that Robert has booked that isn't going to happen because that is obviously not happening straight away?  This plot is just getting a bit ridiculous now - repeat, repeat.
> 
> At least we got some lovely romantic bits and kisses throughout which outweighs the angst.


They're always going to be an angsty couple and tbh I like it. The romance means so much more when there's always some sadness or anger or some other emotion alongside it.

I don't think Aaron was trying to trap Robert, he's terrified of losing him and when there's people around stirring and making suggestions he can't help but listen to them unfortunately.

----------


## Sug-din

> They're always going to be an angsty couple and tbh I like it. The romance means so much more when there's always some sadness or anger or some other emotion alongside it.
> 
> I don't think Aaron was trying to trap Robert, he's terrified of losing him and when there's people around stirring and making suggestions he can't help but listen to them unfortunately.


Yeah saying that Aaron was trying to trap him was a bit daft on my part - after all he didn't know about the meeting so how could he do that - he was just thinking fast on his feet.

Have watched that again skipping the other bits and it was really a lovely episode - it's such a shame that these insecurities are taking over.

Still very much on the fluffy plane though.   :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------


## princedracul

Gonna have to take a long break from the other thread, I think.  :Angry: 

I absolutely loved tonight's episode and found everything, give or take a few scenes, brilliant. In fact, I'm far more excited about the wedding now, thanks to tonight.

(I'm just not looking forward to the reactions of certain groups of fans...)

----------


## Sug-din

> Gonna have to take a long break from the other thread, I think. 
> 
> I absolutely loved tonight's episode and found everything, give or take a few scenes, brilliant. In fact, I'm far more excited about the wedding now, thanks to tonight.
> 
> (I'm just not looking forward to the reactions of certain groups of fans...)


I've only been on there once in the last couple of months and don't even look there now.  It's so much more positive on here.  We maybe have the odd blip but at least we don't jump to conclusions.  :Cheer:

----------


## princedracul

> I've only been on there once in the last couple of months and don't even look there now.  It's so much more positive on here.  We maybe have the odd blip but at least we don't jump to conclusions.


Unfortunately, I often I forget this thread exists. I'm so bad. But I think I'll be popping on more often now, especially as Tumblr is being equally OTT about things.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Sug-din

> Unfortunately, I often I forget this thread exists. I'm so bad. But I think I'll be popping on more often now, especially as Tumblr is being equally OTT about things.


Come back as often as you like - welcome anytime! 😀

----------

princedracul (05-01-2017)

----------


## 77unicorns

Just going to drop this here :Love:  :Love: 
Had to crop the heart ballons out of the picture, but can you believe Robert bought _heart_ ballons for his fiance  :Wub: 


[IMG][/IMG]

----------

princedracul (05-01-2017), Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> Just going to drop this here
> Had to crop the heart ballons out of the picture, but can you believe Robert bought _heart_ ballons for his fiance 
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


I just can't believe Robert Jacob Sugden, light of my life and actual sunshine prince, actually exists.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Sug-din

> I just can't believe Robert Jacob Sugden, light of my life and actual sunshine prince, actually exists.


I have to say that he looked mighty fine tonight!  :Angel:

----------


## 77unicorns

> I just can't believe Robert Jacob Sugden, light of my life and actual sunshine prince, actually exists.







> I have to say that he looked mighty fine tonight!


He looked  :Love:  tonight all dressed up super smart for Aaron. He really went above and beyond.  I liked his put down to Chrissie too, she's 18mth too late with the bitter and twisted stuff. We should of had all that after the reveal in the woolpack.

----------


## Sug-din

> He looked  tonight all dressed up super smart for Aaron. He really went above and beyond.  I liked his put down to Chrissie too, she's 18mth too late with the bitter and twisted stuff. We should of had all that after the reveal in the woolpack.


I think he always looks good in whatever he wears but it's great that he always dresses up for special occasions with Aaron because he wants to and not because he felt he had to when he was with Chrissie.   :Heart: 

I was laughing to myself when she was being the cheated/lied to wife and distraught Mother because her poor boy was being badly treated in prison and all the while he is also cheating her out of things by lying to her about how he got beat up.  :Lol:  :Rotfl:

----------


## princedracul

> He looked  tonight all dressed up super smart for Aaron. He really went above and beyond.  I liked his put down to Chrissie too, she's 18mth too late with the bitter and twisted stuff. We should of had all that after the reveal in the woolpack.


He looked so, so good.  :Wub: 

Honestly, I love savage Robert so much. Especially when he's being savage to people who aren't Aaron.

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> I have to say that he looked mighty fine tonight!


He looks good always but when he puts in a bit more effort...  :Love:   :Love:

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

> He looks good always but when he puts in a bit more effort...


That ep was freaking amazing.   I love how Aaron says Robert doesn't do romantic stuff,  yeah right  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> He looks good always but when he puts in a bit more effort...


That ep was freaking amazing.   I love how Aaron says Robert doesn't do romantic stuff,  yeah right  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> That ep was freaking amazing.   I love how Aaron says Robert doesn't do romantic stuff,  yeah right


Brilliant episode.  :Bow: 

Yeah, Robert isn't big on romantic gestures is he?  The best he can do is give him his last rolo.   :Lol:

----------


## 77unicorns

these are curtesy of EastieOaks :Angel: 

17th Jan Aaron is irritated by how much time Robert is spending on the business plan for Rebecca
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

*19th Jan 1st Ep

Aaron confesses to Finn him and robert are getting married in Vegas eeeek*

19th Jan 2nd Ep
Robert & Aaron are holding crisis talks about their relationship but are interupted when the police arrive
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------

dees1 (06-01-2017), EddyBee (06-01-2017), princedracul (06-01-2017), Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## 77unicorns

> I think he always looks good in whatever he wears but it's great that he always dresses up for special occasions with Aaron because he wants to and not because he felt he had to when he was with Chrissie.  :hear:
> 
> I was laughing to myself when she was being the cheated/lied to wife and distraught Mother because her poor boy was being badly treated in prison and all the while he is also cheating her out of things by lying to her about how he got beat up. :l:


Hahaha  :Rotfl:  i was pmsl when Lachlan totally screwed her over  :Lol: 



> He looked so, so good. 
> 
> Honestly, I love savage Robert so much. Especially when he's being savage to people who aren't Aaron.


me too  :Big Grin:  At his best lol




> That ep was freaking amazing.   I love how Aaron says Robert doesn't do romantic stuff,  yeah right


haha such a bluff  :Wub:  it was amazing, at their best and pda too  :Love:

----------


## 77unicorns

curtesy of EastiOaks

Jan 19th 1st Ep
Robert lays into Aaron about his jealousy and the pair argue. Is this just a lovers tiff or something more serious
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## 77unicorns

curtesy of EastieOaks :Angel: 
17th Jan
Chas is worried about Aaron and she warns him about being jealous and suggests he talks to Robert abouthis insecurities
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]



20th Jan
Robert tries to reason with Finn to help with Kasim but he is left frustrated when Finn harshly declines and walks out
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------

EddyBee (06-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> That ep was freaking amazing.   I love how Aaron says Robert doesn't do romantic stuff,  yeah right


Wasn't it? And Robert is the biggest romantic going...  :Love:  I mean, he is the guy that jumped back into the lake for their rings.

----------


## Sug-din

I'm getting dizzy going round and round on this jealousy roundabout!  :Lol: 

I know this won't happen and I don't want it to happen but I have to say if I was Robert I would be getting to the point where I would be saying enough is enough - it's over between us. I feel for Robert - what can he do to convince Aaron that he loves only him.   :Wal2l: 

We know it will all work out though angst and fluff that's what it's all about.  :Heart:

----------


## princedracul

I just want to say this: if Kasim does wind up in hospital or the like, Aaron is probably doing him a favor getting him away from Psycho Jr. and his mother.

----------

77unicorns (06-01-2017), angeldust (06-01-2017), Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I'm probably wrong in saying this and feel free to shoot me down (not literally obviously) but I don't actually see this storyline now as treating Aaron's insecurities I see if more as it making him looking needy and obsessive about jealousy. I'm probably interpreting this completely incorrect!    :Confused:

----------


## princedracul

> I'm probably wrong in saying this and feel free to shoot me down (not literally obviously) but I don't actually see this storyline now as treating Aaron's insecurities I see if more as it making him looking needy and obsessive about jealousy. I'm probably interpreting this completely incorrect!


I think it's a mixed bag (minus the obsession, that's Psycho Jr.'s shtick). It'll be about exploring Aaron's insecurities and that does entail neediness. He doesn't show it, but deep down, I do think Aaron is needy. And given what he's been through, it's not something to hold against him. He's desperate to love and be loved, but he doesn't want to be perceived that way so there's lots of him trampling down his own feelings--remember when Robron were jokingly discussing marriage in the pub and Aaron said he didn't want to come across as needy/clingy (I don't remember his exact words, sorry)? I think that was the first indication of the road they were gonna go down with Aaron.

He's a big, soft lad underneath and deserves the world, but he's also got issues a mile wide and it's going to be a wild ride watching them be explored.

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I have to be honest I think I am not looking at this storyline in the right way anymore because I just can't stand the Rebecca character and I believe this is actually clouding my judgement on circumstances. 

I was hoping that her part in it was going to be over after tonight's episode and the insecurities and jealousy thing was going to come from another situation.

I appreciate both our boys equally and can't wait to see this all play out and make them stronger than ever together. :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------


## princedracul

> I have to be honest I think I am not looking at this storyline in the right way anymore because I just can't stand the Rebecca character and I believe this is actually clouding my judgement on circumstances. 
> 
> I was hoping that her part in it was going to be over after tonight's episode and the insecurities and jealousy thing was going to come from another situation.
> 
> I appreciate both our boys equally and can't wait to see this all play out and make them stronger than ever together.


I'm not telling you how to feel and I sincerely don't mean anything by it, but Rebecca is honestly isn't that bad and she is the more decent of the two White sisters. Plus for the foreseeable, she isn't going anywhere. I think it's just something everyone who dislikes her is going to have to try and get around. Plus, it's obvious Robert considers her just a mate and nothing more. I well and truly think her days of sniffing after Robert are over, the stuff we're seeing now, to me, is just how Robert and Rebecca are with each other in a platonic friendship. 

Clearly, you're gonna feel how you feel about it stuff, no one can feel it for you, but if it makes your viewing more enjoyable just think: it could be worse, vile Chrissie could've been the one sniffing after Robert.  :Sick:

----------

*RG83* (06-01-2017), Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> I just want to say this: if Kasim does wind up in hospital or the like, Aaron is probably doing him a favor getting him away from Psycho Jr. and his mother.


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------

princedracul (06-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> I'm not telling you how to feel and I sincerely don't mean anything by it, but Rebecca is honestly isn't that bad and she is the more decent of the two White sisters. Plus for the foreseeable, she isn't going anywhere. I think it's just something everyone who dislikes her is going to have to try and get around. Plus, it's obvious Robert considers her just a mate and nothing more. I well and truly think her days of sniffing after Robert are over, the stuff we're seeing now, to me, is just how Robert and Rebecca are with each other in a platonic friendship. 
> 
> Clearly, you're gonna feel how you feel about it stuff, no one can feel it for you, but if it makes your viewing more enjoyable just think: it could be worse, vile Chrissie could've been the one sniffing after Robert.


I agree with you re Rebecca. I'm finding it a bit frustrating how people wont let her be a character who is friends with Robert now and still see her as a threat which means they see Robert as someone who can be tempted from Aaron even after everything.....

----------

princedracul (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I agree with you re Rebecca. I'm finding it a bit frustrating how people wont let her be a character who is friends with Robert now and still see her as a threat which means they see Robert as someone who can be tempted from Aaron even after everything.....


I don't see Rebecca as a threat to our boys relationship anymore it is just unfortunate that I have just not taken to the actual character and find it difficult to watch scenes she's in even if Robert or Aaron aren't involved. i know that is unfair on the character but I'm sorry that's how I feel. :Embarrassment:

----------


## princedracul

Do we have any indication the boys will be in eps on the following dates: 10 & 11, and 16 and 18 January?

Just curious so I can pen it down in my planner.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sug-din

> Do we have any indication the boys will be in eps on the following dates: 10 & 11, and 16 and 18 January?
> 
> Just curious so I can pen it down in my planner.



These are the only bits I can find at present that have their names mentioned if that's any use

Episode Descriptions (Week 2)
Monday January 9th
Chas is pleased to see Aaron and Robert back.
Thursday January 12th
Robert walks in on Jimmy and Nicola in an intimate moment. He tells Jimmy to get to the yard. Jimmy dissuades Nicola from taking a look at the books but Nicola has other ideas and wants future interest in the business.
Nicolaâs fired up after her visit to the portakabin. 
Friday January 13th
Robert arrives at the office and is unimpressed to see Nicola barking orders. But can she gain his respect? 




Press Centre (Week 3)
Monday January 16th
Nicola grows suspicious. Finn is left reeling. Chas gets the wrong end of the stick.
Tuesday January 17th
Nicola is determined to discover the truth. Finn has a plan. Aaron grows jealous.
Wednesday January 18th
Finnâs secret is revealed. Nicola drops a bombshell. Marlon plays matchmaker.
Thursday January 19th â 7pm
Aaronâs jealousy spirals. Paddy feels cursed. Kerry makes a stand.
Thursday January 19th â 8pm
Aaronâs problems go from bad to worse. Paddy and Chas go on a date. Nicola helps her friends.
Friday January 20th
Pierce schemes. Robert is left stunned. Chas lashes out.

😀

----------

princedracul (06-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I don't see Rebecca as a threat to our boys relationship anymore it is just unfortunate that I have just not taken to the actual character and find it difficult to watch scenes she's in even if Robert or Aaron aren't involved. i know that is unfair on the character but I'm sorry that's how I feel.


i argee what a great episode lastnight you see IM gave us 2 Robron kisses yeah and wasnt Rob all romanticAaron said Rob dont do Romantic :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Heart:  those pics of them at HF and chas talks about his insecurties and tells Aaron to talk to Rob about them and he does and the the police arrest aaron yeah infront of Aaron and this will hurt Rob and you bet your life he wont take it laying down  :Cheer:  :Clap:  and he will defo will get his man back and clears his name mybe this is wht IM that Rob knows how much Robs Aaron and will do anything to get him down the aisle and it he must get released because Dannny had a interview with Duncan from the Metro and Danny thinks they mybe filming the Robron wedding in a few weeks so its all good :Cheer:  :Cheer: and i think its wil be maxine who does it mybe the wedding is end of march early april yeah they film anout 6-8weeks in advance yeah mybe on the 9th Apr my Birthday

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

They could possibly be appearing on the dates you mentioned but not be a major part of a storyline. 👍🏻

----------


## princedracul

> These are the only bits I can find at present that have their names mentioned if that's any use
> 
> 😀


Thank you!



S'what I've got written down  :Thumbsup:

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Yet again I must apologise for my downer on Chucky Bride - guess I' m just too precious about our boys.   :Embarrassment: 

But I'm well and truly back on the fluffy plane now - thanks to all you lovely people on here.  :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------

pond21 (06-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Yet again I must apologise for my downer on Chucky Bride - guess I' m just too precious about our boys.  
> 
> But I'm well and truly back on the fluffy plane now - thanks to all you lovely people on here.


im the same i will defend our Robron to the last and now we are defo get our Robron wedding and im on our jet plane with our glass of wine :Cheer:  :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> Yet again I must apologise for my downer on Chucky Bride - guess I' m just too precious about our boys.  
> 
> But I'm well and truly back on the fluffy plane now - thanks to all you lovely people on here.


I've no problem with anyone who dislikes Rebecca. To each their own, ya know?  :Smile:  It's the people who are taking all of this out on Robert that make me want to  :Wal2l:

----------


## Paul_Robs

They are a complex couple with  history of issues, I think in many way this may be the most "In Love" they have both been.

 :Cartman: , this is his first proper same sex relationship and he is simply head over heels with  :Ninja:  but he has past form with many women in Emmerdale (and outside as well). He has been a serial cheater and is known for it, he cheated with  :Ninja:  so he will have to work on the trust thing.

 :Ninja:  has his own very complex problems which started as a very young child hence his trust issues and it would be lovely in one of the boys chats if  :Ninja:  states this as the driver of the trust problem - mother abandonment/parental abuse/first partner death - not easy for anyone to cope with and would certainly drive a trust issue, if  :Cartman:  can understand this and support  :Ninja:  then things will be OK - I hope this happens.

I really hope ED deliver the wedding after all the angst we are going to get.

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I've no problem with anyone who dislikes Rebecca. To each their own, ya know?  It's the people who are taking all of this out on Robert that make me want to


i argee its plotty and Drama but loved lastnights ep we had 2 robron kisses one in the bar and one on the back who said Rob dont do romantic he only go`s the extra mile to the he loves and is love with and thats Aaron hes enough and nobody comes close he go the extra mile for his bae and he will anything to protect him and dare anyone who hurts him they have Rob to answer to and im sure when he sees aaron arrested he do anything to him free and if they filming the wedding next week or the week after and if both Danny+Ryan are reading through the scripts its defo going to happen and Aaron is free and gets to marry down the aisle and this vegas from lastnight he will keep for the Robron honeymoon :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Heart: and i dont he go to prision defo the only prision stuff atm id Laclan and nobody else and i Finn will change is mind if Rob has anything to with it he will  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> They are a complex couple with  history of issues, I think in many way this may be the most "In Love" they have both been.
> 
> , this is his first proper same sex relationship and he is simply head over heels with  but he has past form with many women in Emmerdale (and outside as well). He has been a serial cheater and is known for it, he cheated with  so he will have to work on the trust thing.
> 
>  has his own very complex problems which started as a very young child hence his trust issues and it would be lovely in one of the boys chats if  states this as the driver of the trust problem - mother abandonment/parental abuse/first partner death - not easy for anyone to cope with and would certainly drive a trust issue, if  can understand this and support  then things will be OK - I hope this happens.
> 
> I really hope ED deliver the wedding after all the angst we are going to get.


i argee with you i dont think its bex at all a bit yeah but manly from hi upbringing and the abuse and the trust stems from that he trusts Rob totaly Rob said so in ssw whan he said he would stayed with him but those pics what we seen when aaron is arrested and Rob is there mybe thats what IM said last week that Robs loves Aaron and he make sure he gets Aaron aisle whatever it costs and im thinking hes hurt at what he sees and will make sure he will free him and thats when he gos to see Finn and he says no and you know Rob gets fired up if someone he loves like he loves Aaron he will get to the bottom of it and going by Dannys inetrview in the metro the wedding is defo happening and is reading the scipts this weekend and i defo think Ryan will do the same and they are filming it next week so the robron wedding is defo happing:cheer

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I've no problem with anyone who dislikes Rebecca. To each their own, ya know?  It's the people who are taking all of this out on Robert that make me want to


Thanks.
I think what gets to me is that Robert is being called for this and I know it's all for plot, but a lot of this I feel is is down to what appears to be bad writing in the way that there was no transition period from when R showed Robert & Aaron up in the pub to them suddenly being friends again - that would never happen in the real world - quite as fast as that.  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (06-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> Thanks.
> I think what gets to me is that Robert is being called for this and I know it's all for plot, but a lot of this I feel is is down to what appears to be bad writing in the way that there was no transition period from when R showed Robert & Aaron up in the pub to them suddenly being friends again - that would never happen in the real world - quite as fast as that.


I've got my own personal reasons as to why I currently defend Robert in this situation, but yes, absolutely about the transition scenes.  :Thumbsup: 

I _really, really_ want to go on the other thread and let that lot know what it is actually like to be in Robert's position but I cba.  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I've got my own personal reasons as to why I currently defend Robert in this situation, but yes, absolutely about the transition scenes. 
> 
> I really, really want to go on the other thread and let that lot know what it is actually like to be in Robert's position but I cba.


It's nobody else's' business but your own if you are in tune with Robert's situation, all I will say is I hope that It has or will work out ok.  :Heart:

----------

princedracul (06-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> It's nobody else's' business but your own if you are in tune with Robert's situation, all I will say is I hope that It has or will work out ok.


It's more of I'd just like them to open their eyes and realize the situation from another point of view  :Lol:  But thank you! Fortunately, I've been out of that situation for years.

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I am going to admit something to all you lovely people on here as I would like to think in this short space of time we have at least reached some kind of friendship.  I'm not trying to justify my biased lean towards Robert but I do feel a kind of connection with his character as I myself (actually in the week that Robert made his) made a life changing admission and came out to family and close friends after too many years of denial that I would care to mention.  I realise this is probably 'too much information' but I do believe that this is the source of my recent 'rants' as I am still coming to terms with it!! Sorry to be so melodramatic about it!  :Embarrassment:

----------

angeldust (06-01-2017), pond21 (06-01-2017), Tink123 (06-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I am going to admit something to all you lovely people on here as I would like to think in this short space of time we have at least reached some kind of friendship.  I'm not trying to justify my biased lean towards Robert but I do feel a kind of connection with his character as I myself (actually in the week that Robert made his) made a life changing admission and came out to family and close friends after too many years of denial that I would care to mention.  I realise this is probably 'too much information' but I do believe that this is the source of my recent 'rants' as I am still coming to terms with it!! Sorry to be so melodramatic about it!


ah good for im proud of you and not ive a aaron fan since he came out and understands when he did and he and jackson we a couple it didnt work but Rob and Aaron`s more in turne with himself and since they brought Robron together well say nomore but the good new for today is that are filming the Robron next week yeah and it a great wedding and im Rob and chas will get him out and thsi will prove how much Love he has for Aaron he will do anything for him that shows how much he in love with Aaron and do anything all good

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> I've got my own personal reasons as to why I currently defend Robert in this situation, but yes, absolutely about the transition scenes. 
> 
> I _really, really_ want to go on the other thread and let that lot know what it is actually like to be in Robert's position but I cba.


It's your private business and you do not need to justify to anyone over there (or anywhere else) why it is that you hold the views that you do. In any case we all bring our different experiences to the table when entering into a discussion. For me the important thing is to always respect other points of view even if you disagree.

----------


## Sug-din

It was good to see our boys heading off for a weekend together just the two of them.   :Heart:

----------


## pond21

> It was good to see our boys heading off for a weekend together just the two of them.


yes it is we got to stay postive Robron fans we get our Robron Wedding and Aaron will be let free and i think either DS wise will come to our aide or Finn will get Kasim to drop the charges and im sure Rob would not be happy once he finds out have got bae arrested  wouolnt like to be there shoes theres one Robert do is to get even who upsets anyone he loves like Aaron or Vic they better watch out lol and it wont come to that he be let out to make his Wedding we know its happing anyway yeah and going by lucy is going away for 4 months to have her twins they would bang up aaron and be away for longer and we know Danny`s not going anywhere so its must gets to be sorted out just like his insurcurties will be to and when they have this heart to heart it will be to x lets all get ouye Jet Plane and look forward to Robron Wedding it all amazing and all romantic and this vegas trip they keep for the Robron Honeymoon :Heart:  :Heart:

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> yes it is we got to stay postive Robron fans we get our Robron Wedding and Aaron will be let free and i think either DS wise will come to our aide or Finn will get Kasim to drop the charges and im sure Rob would not be happy once he finds out have got bae arrested  wouolnt like to be there shoes theres one Robert do is to get even who upsets anyone he loves like Aaron or Vic they better watch out lol and it wont come to that he be let out to make his Wedding we know its happing anyway yeah and going by lucy is going away for 4 months to have her twins they would bang up aaron and be away for longer and we know Danny`s not going anywhere so its must gets to be sorted out just like his insurcurties will be to and when they have this heart to heart it will be to x lets all get ouye Jet Plane and look forward to Robron Wedding it all amazing and all romantic and this vegas trip they keep for the Robron Honeymoon


If they were to get married in Vegas we could always tell our pilot to change course and go there and eavesdrop on the wedding - wouldn't want to disturb them on their honeymoon though!   :Lol: 
Here's to fluff times ahead.  :Heart:  :Love:

----------

pond21 (07-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning everyone!
Was it just me or did  :Cartman: look annoyed last night when you know who said "don't do anything I wouldn't do" as they were leaving for Manchester?  :Ponder:

----------


## pond21

> Morning everyone!
> Was it just me or did look annoyed last night when you know who said "don't do anything I wouldn't do" as they were leaving for Manchester?


afternoon i think she said it i think Rob will make Aaron very happy for there romantic time away there wont be much time for sightseeing :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Lol:  :Love:  im starting to like this Drama atm call me crazy but our Robron always comes out smelling of roses and this will be no different i think Rob will put pressure on Finn and i think he will use Ross and say if you done help me i will tell the police Ross shot me like i say Rob will doing anything if anyone upsets him or anyone he loves and cares about like Aaron and Aaron wont go to jail theres no court or trail anytime soon only luckys so all this is for Drama yeah and Aaron will get to marry Rob and Rob will get his bae up the asile like IM said and im looking forward to Robron and Liv living in the mill cott once its done up maybe its already done and im sure once Robron are married and lucy is of to have her baby and Isoble of to do her GCSE`S it silly to have aaron in jail like it it wont happen and im sure IM and i think Maxine will write the Wedding they sort it and we have a happy Robron Wedding and i passionate Kiss im sure we get when they say i do and then Robron can fly to Les Vegas for there honeymoon  :Cheer: lets  start up that jep plane and tell the ploit here we go

----------

Sug-din (07-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

I think they're going to turn Finn into Emma 2.0.  What else can they do with him?   I think I'm not going to like him after Week 3, as I'm sure Aaron is only getting involved in the Kasim/Finn stuff to help out Finn.

----------


## pond21

> I think they're going to turn Finn into Emma 2.0.  What else can they do with him?   I think I'm not going to like him after Week 3, as I'm sure Aaron is only getting involved in the Kasim/Finn stuff to help out Finn.


i wont like then either and yes he only helps him and im loving if rumours sayimg Rob will use Ross to get his bae out of trouble and will tell Finn if he wont help him he will say to the police it was Ros who shot him oh Rob thats our Rob yeah if true its sounds like Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the asile :Clap:  :Cheer:  like IM said Rob is eager to marry him but it wont come to aaron being jail there no trail onlly luckys and court is anytime soon it be sorted out x and we have our own Robron to look forward to and then Robron will be going to Les Vegas for there robron honeymoon  :Cheer: btw if both Danny+Ryan are reading through Wedding scripts so its defo happinging and hope its maxine who writes it  :Cheer:

----------


## dees1

Yeah I think Robert will stop at nothing to get Aaron out and he'll play dirty if he has to.   Love over-protective Robert  :Big Grin:

----------

*RG83* (08-01-2017), princedracul (07-01-2017), Sug-din (07-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> Yeah I think Robert will stop at nothing to get Aaron out and he'll play dirty if he has to.   Love over-protective Robert


Me too. I love him when he's being threatening and devious for the people he loves.  :Love:

----------

*RG83* (08-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think they're going to turn Finn into Emma 2.0.  What else can they do with him?   I think I'm not going to like him after Week 3, as I'm sure Aaron is only getting involved in the Kasim/Finn stuff to help out Finn.


Yeah I think he may turn into a bit of a bunny boiler if that's the right terminology!  :Nono:

----------


## dees1

Emma and son could set up a business  :Big Grin:

----------


## princedracul

> Emma and son could set up a business


Hire-A-Psycho? Want the full Stephen King 'Misery' experience? Does your recently awakened coma patient want to be in a delusional one-sided relationship? Call Emma and Finn Barton today!

----------

Sug-din (07-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

> Hire-A-Psycho? Want the full Stephen King 'Misery' experience? Does your recently awakened coma patient want to be in a delusional one-sided relationship? Call Emma and Finn Barton today!


Some people have alternative tastes so may go for it.   I find Emma hilarious and I could see Finn going really dark.  Like I said before, they are limited what they can do with him.   I hope Robert rips him to shreds  :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> Hire-A-Psycho? Want the full Stephen King 'Misery' experience? Does your recently awakened coma patient want to be in a delusional one-sided relationship? Call Emma and Finn Barton today!


Some people have alternative tastes so may go for it.   I find Emma hilarious and I could see Finn going really dark.  Like I said before, they are limited what they can do with him.   I hope Robert rips him to shreds  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (07-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> I hope Robert rips him to shreds


ME TOO. I hope Robert wrecks him.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> ME TOO. I hope Robert wrecks him.


I could reply to this with something involving just Robert & Aaron but it's just rude!!   :Moonie:  :Rotfl:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I could reply to this with something involving just Robert & Aaron but it's just rude!!


Oh go on be rude  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> Oh go on be rude


I think the moment has past but I'm sure you get the idea as to what was going through my mucky mind - especially when they are away on their own for the weekend!!   :Moonie:  :Moonie:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I think the moment has past but I'm sure you get the idea as to what was going through my mucky mind - especially when they are away on their own for the weekend!!


Well as you know I am quite innocent and shy but I would imagine Robron would not be seeing the city sights much  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> Well as you know I am quite innocent and shy but I would imagine Robron would not be seeing the city sights much


I've only been to Manchester Airport so I wouldn't know what they were missing when they are doing whatever it is they are doing!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I've only been to Manchester Airport so I wouldn't know what they were missing when they are doing whatever it is they are doing!!


Manchester pretty cool these days, lots of shopping, bars and eating venues although Manchester in January can be a little bleak (but not under those sheets)  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> Manchester pretty cool these days, lots of shopping, bars and eating venues although Manchester in January can be a little bleak (but not under those sheets)


I'm sure that all they'll be doing under those sheets will be watching films and eating room service meals - all perfectly innocent!!   :Angel:  :Big Grin:

----------


## princedracul

Here's my ultimate wish for the wedding episode: that it is filmed using the same technique used during super soap week.

----------


## Sug-din

> Here's my ultimate wish for the wedding episode: that it is filmed using the same technique used during super soap week.


That would be great.  Has there been hints anywhere when the possible wedding episode may be?    :Ponder:

----------


## princedracul

> That would be great.  Has there been hints anywhere when the possible wedding episode may be?


I think the main guess right now is 23rd Feb as it will be an hour and a half long episode, but the actual date is still up in the air.

----------


## Sug-din

> I think the main guess right now is 23rd Feb as it will be an hour and a half long episode, but the actual date is still up in the air.


Thanks for that bit info.  Not really that long to wait if it is then!  :Cheer:

----------


## princedracul

> Thanks for that bit info.  Not really that long to wait if it is then!


I hope it is. I don't know what I'd do if it was mid-March or something. I need this wedding ha ha.

----------


## Sug-din

> I hope it is. I don't know what I'd do if it was mid-March or something. I need this wedding ha ha.


 Yeah, we don't want to wait that long and hope if it is end of Feb that this means Aaron doesn't get into too much trouble with the police. 👍🏻

Fluff!! 🎩🎩💍🍾🛌❤️

----------


## Paul_Robs

The other place have banged on about Rob and Bex for what seems like centuries now, I have tried to change the subject its worked for a hour so far LOL  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

*RG83* (08-01-2017), princedracul (08-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> The other place have banged on about Rob and Bex for what seems like centuries now, I have tried to change the subject its worked for a hour so far LOL


If Hell was well and truly a place, it'd be that thread any time Robert and Rebecca are mentioned.

----------

Sug-din (08-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> If Hell was well and truly a place, it'd be that thread any time Robert and Rebecca are mentioned.


Yes it gets a bit tedious but I have definitely changed the topic for the past hour or so, I think thats the answer, when they start getting each other wound up throw another topic/subject in to the mix with a few questions to get their minds off the negative stuff ..... I know its not that simple  :Sad:  :Wal2l:  :Moonie:

----------


## princedracul

> Yes it gets a bit tedious but I have definitely changed the topic for the past hour or so, I think thats the answer, when they start getting each other wound up throw another topic/subject in to the mix with a few questions to get their minds off the negative stuff ..... I know its not that simple


I feel like any time that place starts taking a nose dive, us lot should just ask how everyone is, how their day is going, ect... put some positivity into the thread.  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (08-01-2017), Paul_Robs (08-01-2017), Sug-din (08-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I have decided - I know it's taken a while - but I am just going to treat - that person - as something you don't really want but can't get rid of so you just learn to live with it!   :Lol:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

My it has been quiet on here today - it just shows how positive we all are and only chat when we have something constructive to talk about. 😀

It's either that or because we're all exhausted like I'm sure  :Cartman: &  :Ninja: are after their weekend away.  :Moonie:  :Heart:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> My it has been quiet on here today - it just shows how positive we all are and only chat when we have something constructive to talk about. 😀
> 
> It's either that or because we're all exhausted like I'm sure & are after their weekend away.


Its there last night in Manchester it will be full on shagging tonight ...  :Heart:  :Moonie:  :Moonie:  :Big Grin: :

----------

EddyBee (08-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Its there last night in Manchester it will be full on shagging tonight ... :


Oh, I am blushing to the tips of my toes and I'm so shocked!!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sug-din

The start of a new week closer to angst but on the plus side they could be starting to film the wedding today. Yeah!!
 :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Love:  :Wub:

----------


## *RG83*

> Its there last night in Manchester it will be full on shagging tonight ... :


It's always full on with them as they can't get enough.

----------

Sug-din (09-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Good to see the boys back.  Aaron saying they were tired (I wonder why?😀).  They've been wedding planning according to Robert! 👍🏻 Poor Aaron must have been tired out he only managed to say about one line in the whole ep.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

I have to say this I find it so unrealistic that you would get 3 people standing next to each other in a pub acting as if everything was fine - Robert and the person who tried in on with him and the man who tried to shoot him.  :Wal2l: 
Promise I won't mention it again.  :Embarrassment:

----------

EddyBee (09-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> I have to say this I find it so unrealistic that you would get 3 people standing next to each other in a pub acting as if everything was fine - Robert and the person who tried in on with him and the man who tried to shoot him. 
> Promise I won't mention it again.


All in a day in the world of soap lol.

'Some' people are making me murderous with their dumb comments from tonights episode in other places.

Comments like this asked to the lovely mojo:

*It's episodes like tonight that make this Robron storyline hard to understand. It was completely reasonable for Aaron to be jealous tonight, who wouldn't be if their fiancÃ© left them sat at the bar on their own so he could do shots with his ex and be jealous of her showing interest in someone else? I really hope that week 3 plays out differently than the spoilers make out because it sounds like more of the same. How could they get this so wrong? They must be able to see how this all looks.*

I mean what show is this idiot watching?

----------

EddyBee (09-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

I think many of us have reservations about this storyline. I tried last week (in the other place) to give my explanation of what I thought it was all about (giving Danny Miller a certain type of storyline so that he could put in the sort of performances that he was good at in readiness for the TV awards) and how this has led to certain liberties being taken with Emmerdale history and other characters and storylines. 

I accept that maybe I went too far (it's a habit of mine) but it was harmless banter and I soon moved on from it. Also, I always listen to my critics.

Then last weekend I was taken too task and told I was not an Aaron fan (that I disliked him) and I was just a well known Robert fan, and that perhaps I do not belong on the Robron Appreciation thread. I mean!!! Really??? WTF!!!

So now, I just don't discuss apart from in a very vague way. I can't be bothered with the idiots.

----------

*RG83* (09-01-2017), Sug-din (09-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> All in a day in the world of soap lol.
> 
> 'Some' people are making me murderous with their dumb comments from tonights episode in other places.
> 
> Comments like this asked to the lovely mojo:
> 
> *It's episodes like tonight that make this Robron storyline hard to understand. It was completely reasonable for Aaron to be jealous tonight, who wouldn't be if their fiancÃ© left them sat at the bar on their own so he could do shots with his ex and be jealous of her showing interest in someone else? I really hope that week 3 plays out differently than the spoilers make out because it sounds like more of the same. How could they get this so wrong? They must be able to see how this all looks.*
> 
> I mean what show is this idiot watching?


Did I miss something - did they move miles away from Aaron during that drink scene - I thought he was sitting just about a few feet away.  The two of them have been away together all weekend on their own - do they really need to be joined together at the hip 24/7. Where was there jealousy shown of her showing interest in someone else? I would have taken that comment as a remark from a friend as be careful he's trouble. :Confused:

----------

*RG83* (09-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think many of us have reservations about this storyline. I tried last week (in the other place) to give my explanation of what I thought it was all about (giving Danny Miller a certain type of storyline so that he could put in the sort of performances that he was good at in readiness for the TV awards) and how this has led to certain liberties being taken with Emmerdale history and other characters and storylines. 
> 
> I accept that maybe I went too far (it's a habit of mine) but it was harmless banter and I soon moved on from it. Also, I always listen to my critics.
> 
> Then last weekend I was taken too task and told I was not an Aaron fan (that I disliked him) and I was just a well known Robert fan, and that perhaps I do not belong on the Robron Appreciation thread. I mean!!! Really??? WTF!!!
> 
> So now, I just don't discuss apart from in a very vague way. I can't be bothered with the idiots.


I admit I came off there because I was sick of banging my head against a brick wall as I felt that even the perfect man with absolutely no faults at all still wouldn't be good enough for Aaron.  In the real world this does not happen - no matter how hard you try - no one is.  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (09-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> I admit I came off there because I was sick of banging my head against a brick wall as I felt that even the perfect man with absolutely no faults at all still wouldn't be good enough for Aaron.  In the real world this does not happen - no matter how hard you try - no one is.


I don't mind people disagreeing with me. I like having discussions but they are only fun and/or interesting if we listen to each other and answer the other person's arguments. You can't have a discussion with a brick wall that will not budge and will not listen.  :Angry:

----------

Sug-din (09-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> Did I miss something - did they move miles away from Aaron during that drink scene - I thought he was sitting just about a few feet away.  The two of them have been away together all weekend on their own - do they really need to be joined together at the hip 24/7. Where was there jealousy shown of her showing interest in someone else? I would have taken that comment as a remark from a friend as be careful he's trouble.


IKR? According to some Aaron should be Robert's world and his focus should be him at all times and he should have the power to read minds and notice Aaron's ever changing mood regarding Rebecca which yoyo's between episodes hence him giving out mixed signals that nobody could truly understand.

All that matters is Robert thinks of her only as a friend and his love for Aaron persists through everything including next weeks drama's and only makes him want to marry Aaron sooner so it actually happens.

----------

angeldust (10-01-2017), EddyBee (09-01-2017), Sug-din (09-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I don't mind people disagreeing with me. I like having discussions but they are only fun and/or interesting if we listen to each other and answer the other person's arguments. You can't have a discussion with a brick wall that will not budge and will not listen.


I don't object to people disagreeing with me either as I am the first to admit if I'm wrong and I am more than willing to change my opinion if the comments are justified and I maybe haven't looked at a situation that way.  What annoyed and upset me was that if you tried to be objective and put things into perspective you just got shot down every time, so I just gave up.  :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (09-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Hello all, its busier on here tonight, seems the mood elsewhere is driving people here ....  :Cheer: 

I think Bex is a pain but Robert cannot do much more to show he loves Aaron, I am hoping we will see the end of this storyline bu the end of February and  :Moonie:  :Moonie:  :Moonie:  :Moonie: :moony: to ED if they don't  LOL

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello all, its busier on here tonight, seems the mood elsewhere is driving people here .... 
> 
> I think Bex is a pain but Robert cannot do much more to show he loves Aaron, I am hoping we will see the end of this storyline bu the end of February and :moony: to ED if they don't  LOL


Never thought I would say this - but Bex didn't actually bother me that much tonight except that I'm a bit fed up with her being in every Robron scene but as you say hopefully by end of Feb - preferably before the wedding- we will see the end of this part of the storyline.  I must be poorly!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

I have to say - maybe embarrassingly so - and no disrespect to Aaron - but I thought Robert looked pretty good tonight!  :Thumbsup:  :Embarrassment:

----------

EddyBee (10-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

I find Bex so pretty.  I'm just odd i guess  :Rotfl:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I have just watched tonights episode and I really cannot see what the problem is ...

1. Robron arrived back all happy (tired) and talking weddings,  :Ninja:  sad look to Bex was silly as he invited her.
2.  :Cartman:  literally has one shot with Bex, Ross came along, he said be careful and the went to join  :Ninja:  for the rest of the time.
3. He then stood with  :Ninja:  on every shot we saw with his back to Bex talking to  :Ninja: .

What the hell is probably 10 pages of drivel elsewhere all about please.

We know Aaron has issues with Bex but tonight if he was paranoid it wasn't due to  :Cartman:  or Bex.

(I know things go a little iffy soon !!  :Sad:  :Sad: )

----------

angeldust (10-01-2017), Sug-din (09-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

> I have to say - maybe embarrassingly so - and no disrespect to Aaron - but I thought Robert looked pretty good *tonight!*


Take that back.  Robert always looks good  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie: 

You've got to go back on the other place before Fri and take part in our wedding sweepstake   :Cheer:

----------


## dees1

> I have just watched tonights episode and I really cannot see what the problem is ...
> 
> 1. Robron arrived back all happy (tired) and talking weddings,  sad look to Bex was silly as he invited her.
> 2.  literally has one shot with Bex, Ross came along, he said be careful and the went to join  for the rest of the time.
> 3. He then stood with  on every shot we saw with his back to Bex talking to .
> 
> What the hell is probably 10 pages of drivel elsewhere all about please.
> 
> We know Aaron has issues with Bex but tonight if he was paranoid it wasn't due to  or Bex.
> ...


You're so ace for keeping up with the emojis

----------

Paul_Robs (09-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> I have just watched tonights episode and I really cannot see what the problem is ...
> 
> 1. Robron arrived back all happy (tired) and talking weddings,  sad look to Bex was silly as he invited her.
> 2.  literally has one shot with Bex, Ross came along, he said be careful and the went to join  for the rest of the time.
> 3. He then stood with  on every shot we saw with his back to Bex talking to .
> 
> *What the hell is probably 10 pages of drivel elsewhere all about please.*
> 
> We know Aaron has issues with Bex but tonight if he was paranoid it wasn't due to  or Bex.
> ...


The same as it usually is, Robert not devoting 100% of his time and energy to Aaron and making him the centre of his universe. Then of course the discussing on upcoming stuff as per usual and how Robert's lie about working when he's having a celebratory drink instead and how it's fuelling Aaron's trust issues when Robert wouldn't feel the need to if Aaron would accept Robert is with him because he wants to be and isn't looking for someone else even though he easily could. Half of that lot don't even want them together the way they go on and on with their negativity and whinging.

----------

angeldust (10-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I find Bex so pretty.  I'm just odd i guess


Yeah, she's not bad! But I have to be honest I wouldn't climb over Robert to get to her! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sug-din

> Take that back.  Robert always looks good 
> 
> You've got to go back on the other place before Fri and take part in our wedding sweepstake


I should have said - as usual!! :Thumbsup: 

I don't know if I would dare show face on there again - I did go on New Years morning and got no response. :Sad:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Yeah, she's not bad! But I have to be honest I wouldn't climb over Robert to get to her!


I think Bex is a bit toothy and false otherwise I think she's great  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie:

----------

Sug-din (09-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> You're so ace for keeping up with the emojis


I do try to use  :Cartman:  :Ninja: as much as I can but sometimes I admit I forget!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> The same as it usually is, Robert not devoting 100% of his time and energy to Aaron and making him the centre of his universe. Then of course the discussing on upcoming stuff as per usual and how Robert's lie about working when he's having a celebratory drink instead and how it's fuelling Aaron's trust issues when Robert wouldn't feel the need to if Aaron would accept Robert is with him because he wants to be and isn't looking for someone else even though he easily could. Half of that lot don't even want them together the way they go on and on with their negativity and whinging.


Yes I agree with you the over analysis is something totally unbelievable, I like it to a point but then they have to take it to the next level and it then become tedious, repetitive and boring ... Scenes nearly always play out much better than the spoilers so lets wait and see what happens.  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (10-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I do try to use as much as I can but sometimes I admit I forget!


Well if you forget in future you have to go to the naughty corner (with Bex and her toothy smile for an hour)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> Yes I agree with you the over analysis is something totally unbelievable, I like it to a point but then they have to take it to the next level and it then become tedious, repetitive and boring ... Scenes nearly always play out much better than the spoilers so lets wait and see what happens.


How often has wording in spoilers not been anything like what actually happens on screen?   :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

> Well if you forget in future you have to go to the naughty corner (with Bex and her toothy smile for an hour)


I'd rather go to the naughty corner with :Cartman: but the I suppose that isn't a punishment! :Rotfl:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> How often has wording in spoilers not been anything like what actually happens on screen?


Too often hence the need not to have too much angst beforehand, I think light banter and conversion beforehand (when the spoilers come out) and analysis after the episode air would work better but if I tried to suggest that elsewhere I think I would be accused of being controlling.

----------

Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I'd rather go to the naughty corner withbut the I suppose that isn't a punishment!


Sorry but thats NOT allowed, if that was the punishment we would all be naughty all the time  :Angel:  :Cheer:  :Bow:

----------


## Raaron

> I have just watched tonights episode and I really cannot see what the problem is ...
> 
> 1. Robron arrived back all happy (tired) and talking weddings,  sad look to Bex was silly as he invited her.
> 2.  literally has one shot with Bex, Ross came along, he said be careful and the went to join  for the rest of the time.
> 3. He then stood with  on every shot we saw with his back to Bex talking to .
> 
> What the hell is probably 10 pages of drivel elsewhere all about please.
> 
> We know Aaron has issues with Bex but tonight if he was paranoid it wasn't due to  or Bex.
> ...


Had the exact same question on that place - sensed it was about to go into another downward vicious sprial, and made a comment to try and prevent it, but didn't work. Also put the the rules around appreciation, when questioned by a certain poster, but that didn't seem to work either :Wal2l: 

Surely it was a positive episode for Rebecca, in confirming her interest in Ross and therefore trying to move on from Robert (we hope)...

Aaron really is trying to keep Robecca apart - said he was tired (could also have been for other reasons;) as soon as he heard Rebecca and then gave her a weird look.

I'm quite looking forward to a Robron bust-up next week - like the angst! :Angel:

----------

Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

> Had the exact same question on that place - sensed it was about to go into another downward vicious sprial, and made a comment to try and prevent it, but didn't work. Also put the the rules around appreciation, when questioned by a certain poster, but that didn't seem to work either
> 
> Surely it was a positive episode for Rebecca, in confirming her interest in Ross and therefore trying to move on from Robert (we hope)...
> 
> Aaron really is trying to keep Robecca apart - said he was tired (could also have been for other reasons;) as soon as he heard Rebecca and then gave her a weird look.
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to a Robron bust-up next week - like the angst!


I love Robron angst to be honest  :Big Grin:    I think Bex doesn't look very interested in Robert anymore.    One of the main problems here isn't trust, it's lack of communication

----------

*RG83* (10-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

> Had the exact same question on that place - sensed it was about to go into another downward vicious sprial, and made a comment to try and prevent it, but didn't work. Also put the the rules around appreciation, when questioned by a certain poster, but that didn't seem to work either
> 
> Surely it was a positive episode for Rebecca, in confirming her interest in Ross and therefore trying to move on from Robert (we hope)...
> 
> Aaron really is trying to keep Robecca apart - said he was tired (could also have been for other reasons;) as soon as he heard Rebecca and then gave her a weird look.
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to a Robron bust-up next week - like the angst!


I love Robron angst to be honest  :Big Grin:    I think Bex doesn't look very interested in Robert anymore.    One of the main problems here isn't trust, it's lack of communication

----------


## Sug-din

> Sorry but thats NOT allowed, if that was the punishment we would all be naughty all the time


Oh you spoil sport.  It's a punishment I could live with - given the chance. :Embarrassment:

----------

Paul_Robs (10-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I love Robron angst to be honest    I think Bex doesn't look very interested in Robert anymore.    One of the main problems here isn't trust, it's lack of communication


Yeah, I think you're right there.

Strangely the only line that concerned me in these upcoming spoilers was where it said :Cartman: lies to  :Ninja:  - does he actually say he's still at the office or does he says he's at work - if it's the latter as far as  :Cartman: is concerned his dealings with :Searchme: is purely business.  I'm probably looking too deep into this - again you have to wait and see what is actually said and how it plays out.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 77unicorns

This whole plot with Robert/Aaron insecurities but then with the side plot of Aaron/Kasim incident where will it go? i mean after the wedding what could happen next? I wonder if this will lead into the Emma reveal? I mean continung drama so all the plots will be building behind the big ones.  Im actually looking forward to all thats coming. Robron angst-full of passion, side plot bubbling with Emma meddling no doubt leading to something, Robron wedding, hopefully some help for Aaron, we should have a good few weeks of great screen time from them.
Just wait til they start dropping wedding spoilers, then the fun will begin :Big Grin: 

Wonder if Andy will turn up? Wonder if he'll do what Robert did at his dads funeral and just watch from a distance :Wub:  Wonder what they will say in their speaches (will have kleenex on hand) so many questions  :Love:

----------

Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> Yes I agree with you the over analysis is something totally unbelievable, I like it to a point but then they have to take it to the next level and it then become tedious, repetitive and boring ... Scenes nearly always play out much better than the spoilers so lets wait and see what happens.


Yep it goes on and on and on. Some want to think and see the worst instead of looking to the positives i.e that in spite of all this drama, angst and these issues, they're going to be married because they love each other dearly and arguments, issues and problems wont change that, seemingly it makes Robert love Aaron more and makes him want to marry him more according to IM.

----------


## *RG83*

> Had the exact same question on that place - sensed it was about to go into another downward vicious sprial, and made a comment to try and prevent it, but didn't work. Also put the the rules around appreciation, when questioned by a certain poster, but that didn't seem to work either
> 
> Surely it was a positive episode for Rebecca, in confirming her interest in Ross and therefore trying to move on from Robert (we hope)...
> 
> Aaron really is trying to keep Robecca apart - said he was tired (could also have been for other reasons;) as soon as he heard Rebecca and then gave her a weird look.
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to a Robron bust-up next week - like the angst!





> I love Robron angst to be honest    I think Bex doesn't look very interested in Robert anymore.    One of the main problems here isn't trust, it's lack of communication


I don't mind the angst either, Robron are pretty much the angstyest couple ever but they make it work, they convince us of their deep love and they look lovely doing it so for the shallow among us.

I'd rather have angst that results in them married than Coira angst that has just torn them apart and keeps them apart....We could have it so much worse.

----------

Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Deleted

----------


## Raaron

In a weird way this storyline is really demonstrating that they're falling more and more in love each other...

Robert desperately trying to make Aaron happy, as reflected by organising an amazing surprise to such a level of detail that is beyond anything (I mean he even bought Liv a dress to wear when she was the croupier, and was so disappointed when she didn't wear it)!

For Aaron it's demonstrated by his insecurities spiralling more and more out of control, desperately trying to hold on to Robert because he thinks he's going to lose him to someone else...

----------

*RG83* (10-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> In a weird way this storyline is really demonstrating that they're falling more and more in love each other...
> 
> Robert desperately trying to make Aaron happy, as reflected by organising an amazing surprise to such a level of detail that is beyond anything (I mean he even bought Liv a dress to wear when she was the croupier, and was so disappointed when she didn't wear it)!
> 
> For Aaron it's demonstrated by his insecurities spiralling more and more out of control, desperately trying to hold on to Robert because he thinks he's going to lose him to someone else...


That is probably what the whole point of this storyline is all about - to show just how much they really do care for each other.  I can't really remember any other couple whose loving relationship has had so much focus and gone into so deeply before. :Wub:

----------


## *RG83*

Those of you with DS accounts that are avoiding the thread don't forget to vote in the character competition Robert's heat is here:

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2197897

----------

EddyBee (10-01-2017), princedracul (10-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Those of you with DS accounts that are avoiding the thread don't forget to vote in the character competition Robert's heat is here:
> 
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2197897


Thanks - been and cast my vote. 😀

----------

*RG83* (10-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

*Who would you rather see Robert in a relationship with? Aaron or Rebecca?* 

The poll is on this thread at Digital Spy, *CLICK THIS.*

Please vote.  :Smile:

----------

*RG83* (10-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2017), Paul_Robs (10-01-2017), princedracul (10-01-2017), Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> *Who would you rather see Robert in a relationship with? Aaron or Rebecca?* 
> 
> The poll is on this thread at Digital Spy, *CLICK THIS.*
> 
> Please vote.


It's obvious who I voted for  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> It's obvious who I voted for


let me guess ... err ... RW?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pond21

> let me guess ... err ... RW?


hi micheal so excited that Robron has started filming there Wedding cant wait :Cheer:  :Cheer:  so it looks like nothing will come of aaron been arrested yeah hopefully Rob will get his bae out yeah it cant mount to much yeah the only court stuff is luckys yeah so mybe Rob will get finn to help him yeah Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the asile  :Heart:  i bet we get a lovely robron kiss when they say i do btw did you get my message i sent you? matty

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi micheal so excited that Robron has started filming there Wedding cant wait so it looks like nothing will come of aaron been arrested yeah hopefully Rob will get his bae out yeah it cant mount to much yeah the only court stuff is luckys yeah so mybe Rob will get finn to help him yeah Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the asile  i bet we get a lovely robron kiss when they say i do btw did you get my message i sent you? matty


 :Cheer:  :Cheer:  hi Matty x that's right they filming and seem to be keeping it pretty well under wraps and in a way i don't want to know because the wedding *is* going ahead  :Wub:  so i'm happy for exact details to be a surprise  :Heart:  

Whatever little dramas happen before hand i just think it means we see more of them  :Big Grin:  Finn is not going to see anything bad happen to Aaron  :Big Grin:  even if he is upset in the moment of it he will calm down quickly and see Aaron is ok 

I just got your message and replied now

----------

pond21 (10-01-2017), Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> hi Matty x that's right they filming and seem to be keeping it pretty well under wraps and in a way i don't want to know because the wedding *is* going ahead  so i'm happy for exact details to be a surprise  
> 
> Whatever little dramas happen before hand i just think it means we see more of them  Finn is not going to see anything bad happen to Aaron  even if he is upset in the moment of it he will calm down quickly and see Aaron is ok 
> 
> I just got your message and replied now


: i feel the same do you what we know they are getting married i think if all Robron fans dont look at the spoliers for when they send them out but i thinj ITV and ED will have them emborged yeah i think it be at Robron fav palce the barn  :Cheer:  and we will defo get a passaionate kiss when Robron say i do thats for certain  :Cheer:  and they will go on thr Robron honeymoon to las vegas

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  hi everybody who do think that the Robron Wedding will be in a barn :Lol:  there favorite place and i think we will get a lovely passionate kiss when the say i do and for a honeymoon a Las Vas trip Rob`s already got the tickets  :Heart:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Those of you with DS accounts that are avoiding the thread don't forget to vote in the character competition Robert's heat is here:
> 
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2197897


Just done mine  :Smile:

----------

*RG83* (10-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> hi everybody who do think that the Robron Wedding will be in a barn there favorite place and i think we will get a lovely passionate kiss when the say i do and for a honeymoon a Las Vas trip Rob`s already got the tickets


I am not sure about the barn, last time they were there  :Ninja:  said it was smelly unless Vic does a mega-clean job on it and loads of scented candles (not overly safe near all that hay), I think  :Cartman:  wouldn't want it in the Barn but if they do it would be quite funny although a bit of a repeat of Coira. I don't care where they get married really just as long as it happens  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I am not sure about the barn, last time they were there  said it was smelly unless Vic does a mega-clean job on it and loads of scented candles (not overly safe near all that hay), I think  wouldn't want it in the Barn but if they do it would be quite funny although a bit of a repeat of Coira. I don't care where they get married really just as long as it happens


true at least we know they are getting married going some posts on there place that saw cain a suit so its all going on and i hope its maxine who writes it and i sure will get some lovely momments a kiss is a dead cert :Cheer:  and i wonder if they keep the same rings? i think they will and Robron can go on a very lovely Romantic Honeymoon to Las Vegas where they can up all sorts  :Cheer:  :Nono:  i mean will lots of money

----------

Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> It's obvious who I voted for


My vote was pretty obvious too! :Ninja:  :Wub:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi micheal so excited that Robron has started filming there Wedding cant wait so it looks like nothing will come of aaron been arrested yeah hopefully Rob will get his bae out yeah it cant mount to much yeah the only court stuff is luckys yeah so mybe Rob will get finn to help him yeah Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the asile  i bet we get a lovely robron kiss when they say i do btw did you get my message i sent you? matty


Yeah, surely Lachlan and possible Joannie court cases are enough - anything else would be a bit of an overkill!  :Big Grin: 

It's amazing to think that as we speak this week by the end of it they could actually be married. :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Yeah, surely Lachlan and possible Joannie court cases are enough - anything else would be a bit of an overkill! 
> 
> It's amazing to think that as we speak this week by the end of it they could actually be married.


Someone on the other side says that they think it will be filmed next week but lets wait and see >>???

----------

EddyBee (11-01-2017), Sug-din (10-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

This may sound a bit strange but does anyone think that during wedding week they might take a trip down memory lane and kiss in the same spot in that lay-by where they kissed the very first time? Maybe not terribly romantic but that's where it all began. :Heart: 💋

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> This may sound a bit strange but does anyone think that during wedding week they might take a trip down memory lane and kiss in the same spot in that lay-by where they kissed the very first time? Maybe not terribly romantic but that's where it all began.💋


yes love that  :Heart:  who do you think would suggest it  :Searchme:

----------


## Sug-din

> yes love that  who do you think would suggest it


Possibly more  :Cartman: as he was going to propose in their barn.  :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

How on earth did Cain Dingle get in to see Lachlan by pretending to be a Solicitor.?  Do they not do security checks there? :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (11-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Quiet here tonite  :Sad:  maybe cos no robron this evening  :Thumbsdown:  but I think Robert is in Thursday and Friday eps  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> Quiet here tonite  maybe cos no robron this evening  but I think Robert is in Thursday and Friday eps


Yes, we have our moments of constant chatter and other times we are quite muted. It comes from us not dissecting every little thing unless it's a constructive positive discussion.   :Big Grin: 

Will be good to see  :Cartman:  at the end of the week. : :Cheer: 

Just, think, two months from now and our boys could be married. :Heart:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Yes, we have our moments of constant chatter and other times we are quite muted. It comes from us not dissecting every little thing unless it's a constructive positive discussion.  
> 
> Will be good to see  at the end of the week. :
> 
> Just, think, two months from now and our boys could be married.


I think we have meaningful and occasionally slight smutty discussions on here which is very nice indeed  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

I hope we get  :Cartman:  &  :Ninja:  marriage confirmation soon rather than assumptions, hopefully someone will know for sure (Kirsten, promise we won't share)

----------


## *RG83*

It's quieter here mainly cause less people visit but also those who are here don't feel the need to rinse and repeat the same tired old discussion. Just treat Robron like you do your life, enjoy the good bits and don't dwell on the negatives.

I hope Daisy is looking after poor Ryan and treating him like the king he is while he's hampered by his surgery. I'd happily step in if she's not doing a good job :Thumbsup:  :Angel: .

I secretly think Danny would love to as well but shhh that's my wild imagination (fantasy) :Nono: .

----------


## Sug-din

> I think we have meaningful and occasionally slight smutty discussions on here which is very nice indeed 
> 
> I hope we get  &  marriage confirmation soon rather than assumptions, hopefully someone will know for sure (Kirsten, promise we won't share)


Smutty? I'm sure I don't know what you mean. I must have been drunk if I was involved in them.  :Lol:  :Rotfl: 

Yes it would be good if Kirsten could drop by with a bit of a hint - we haven't seen her for a while. 😀

----------


## Sug-din

> It's quieter here mainly cause less people visit but also those who are here don't feel the need to rinse and repeat the same tired old discussion. Just treat Robron like you do your life, enjoy the good bits and don't dwell on the negatives.
> 
> I hope Daisy is looking after poor Ryan and treating him like the king he is while he's hampered by his surgery. I'd happily step in if she's not doing a good job.
> 
> I secretly think Danny would love to as well but shhh that's my wild imagination (fantasy).


That's true take the rough with the smooth and don't get too hung up on things. 😀

Have I missed something, what's happened to Ryan? Surgery?    :Confused:

----------


## *RG83*

> That's true take the rough with the smooth and don't get too hung up on things. 😀
> 
> Have I missed something, what's happened to Ryan? Surgery?


Ryan had surgery on his leg recently and is walking with the aid of a crutch on his right side.

----------


## Paul_Robs

> That's true take the rough with the smooth and don't get too hung up on things. 
> 
> Have I missed something, what's happened to Ryan? Surgery?


Take the rough with the smooth, sounds like a night in a hotel room in Manchester with Robron  :Big Grin: :moony:

He has had something wrong with his leg, RG says its surgery, he has an elbow crutch.

----------


## Sug-din

> Ryan had surgery on his leg recently and is walking with the aid of a crutch on his right side.



Ah, the poor thing!l Hope he's being well cared for. :Angel: 
Is he still able to film, is it not too severe?   :EEK!:

----------


## princedracul

> Ah, the poor thing!l Hope he's being well cared for.
> Is he still able to film, is it not too severe?


He's still able to film, as well as walk and drive. I think it was something for his knee, as he's always walked a bit strangely. Hopefully, the surgery sorts it if it was giving him problems.

----------


## *RG83*

> Ah, the poor thing!l Hope he's being well cared for.
> Is he still able to film, is it not too severe?


Yes he's still filming, driving and everything else it seems so I don't think it's that bad.

----------


## Sug-din

> Yes he's still filming, driving and everything else it seems so I don't think it's that bad.


That's good to hear.  Thanks for the info. 😀👍🏻

----------


## Sug-din

> Take the rough with the smooth, sounds like a night in a hotel room in Manchester with Robron :moony:
> 
> He has had something wrong with his leg, RG says its surgery, he has an elbow crutch.


I prefer smooth (like :Cartman: ) but then again he likes a bit of rough (like  :Ninja: ) :Embarrassment: 

Poor Ryan - he 'll need taking care of.  I'll offer to help if Daisy can't be there for him all the time.  :Angel:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I prefer smooth (like) but then again he likes a bit of rough (like )
> 
> Poor Ryan - he 'll need taking care of.  I'll offer to help if Daisy can't be there for him all the time.


I think RG is at the front of the queue  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Sug-din

> I think RG is at the front of the queue


I'm not greedy we could take turns. :Big Grin:

----------

Paul_Robs (11-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> I'm not greedy we could take turns.


I don't share. Well I'd share Ryan WITH Danny cause then they'd both be mine to do with what I want :Cheer: . Excuse me cold shower time :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Sug-din

> I don't share. Well I'd share Ryan WITH Danny cause then they'd both be mine to do with what I want. Excuse me cold shower time.


Now I'm sorry that is just being greedy - at least I was willing to share him. :Rotfl:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *RG83*

> Now I'm sorry that is just being greedy - at least I was willing to share him.


I know. I'm an awful person  :Moonie:  but if you had sexy giraffe Ryan you'd not let him go either.

----------


## Sug-din

> I know. I'm an awful person  but if you had sexy giraffe Ryan you'd not let him go either.


Well we can all dream!!    :Moonie:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  well hello my fellow Robroners how are we today? cant belive rthat by the end of this week or next week we have our very own Robron be married cant wait i wonder if they do a recap over the few years and how it all began like in the lay by and i bet we get a lovely passionate kiss when they say i do  :Heart: thats a dead cert and i think Rob will get his bae out of trouble and i think he put pressure on finn to help him out and will say if he dont he will tell the police it was Ross who shot him  :Cheer:  the one thing you dont do is get an the wrong side Rob when something matters to someone he loves and cares about like his bae and i think finn will because him and Aaron have started a nice friendship and he will help  him yeah and then like IM said then Rob will do anything to for the man he loves and gets him up asile :Lol:  :Moonie:  :Cheer:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> well hello my fellow Robroners how are we today? cant belive rthat by the end of this week or next week we have our very own Robron be married cant wait i wonder if they do a recap over the few years and how it all began like in the lay by and i bet we get a lovely passionate kiss when they say i do thats a dead cert and i think Rob will get his bae out of trouble and i think he put pressure on finn to help him out and will say if he dont he will tell the police it was Ross who shot him  the one thing you dont do is get an the wrong side Rob when something matters to someone he loves and cares about like his bae and i think finn will because him and Aaron have started a nice friendship and he will help  him yeah and then like IM said then Rob will do anything to for the man he loves and gets him up asile


hi Matty  :Cheer:  yea I wonder what bits they are filming today  :Love:  youre right about Robert and Ross so I cant see how Aaron is going to be inside for any time  :Clap:  

I think him Aaron and Finn will have a nice friendship. people in another place don't seem to like Finn or think that it will last but I get *exactly* what Danny meant  :Smile:

----------


## pond21

> hi Matty  yea I wonder what bits they are filming today  youre right about Robert and Ross so I cant see how Aaron is going to be inside for any time  
> 
> I think him Aaron and Finn will have a nice friendship. people in another place don't seem to like Finn or think that it will last but I get *exactly* what Danny meant


i think this insureties with Bex at least its getting sorted but as soon as they are trying deal with it aaron is arrested i think deep down Aaron knows theres nothing going on and poor rob cant do nomore and tell he loves and wants to be with him and nobody comes close hes enough etc and he do anything for him yeah but of course Rob is his worst emermy yeah he dont think spending all this time with Bex how Aaron`s feeling yeah it needs to be cleaned up once for all it cant keep coming back it be going round in circles and of Course is only helping with the buiness yeah all Drama and angst yeah and the lovely and passionnte kiss and make up like Robron always do so well :Cheer:  a passion kiss

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> well hello my fellow Robroners how are we today? cant belive rthat by the end of this week or next week we have our very own Robron be married cant wait i wonder if they do a recap over the few years and how it all began like in the lay by and i bet we get a lovely passionate kiss when they say i do thats a dead cert and i think Rob will get his bae out of trouble and i think he put pressure on finn to help him out and will say if he dont he will tell the police it was Ross who shot him  the one thing you dont do is get an the wrong side Rob when something matters to someone he loves and cares about like his bae and i think finn will because him and Aaron have started a nice friendship and he will help  him yeah and then like IM said then Rob will do anything to for the man he loves and gets him up asile


Hi - been away for a few hours shopping - needed supplies as we're supposed to get a bit of snow over the next couple of days - that's what you get for living in the frozen North!!
Yeah who would have thought two years ago that we would come to this - a wedding.❤️
 I have faith that :Cartman: will talk Finn around in someway.  :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> Hi - been away for a few hours shopping - needed supplies as we're supposed to get a bit of snow over the next couple of days - that's what you get for living in the frozen North!!
> Yeah who would have thought two years ago that we would come to this - a wedding.❤️
>  I have faith thatwill talk Finn around in someway.


hi whats you first name? mine is matty and im from in the south midlands  so where do you think the wedding be? they was talking about doing the weddings in the wollpack lastnight could be there ? the perfect place would be a registry office but they not on loaction yeah or they could if they are still filming it next week yeah i think it be a simple Wedding just like IM said and both Danny+Ryan have always said it be tune with Robron yeah but eithe way it be a romantic one and a lovely passionate kiss when they say i do thats for certain :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> i think this insureties with Bex at least its getting sorted but as soon as they are trying deal with it aaron is arrested i think deep down Aaron knows theres nothing going on and poor rob cant do nomore and tell he loves and wants to be with him and nobody comes close hes enough etc and he do anything for him yeah but of course Rob is his worst emermy yeah he dont think spending all this time with Bex how Aaron`s feeling yeah it needs to be cleaned up once for all it cant keep coming back it be going round in circles and of Course is only helping with the buiness yeah all Drama and angst yeah and the lovely and passionnte kiss and make up like Robron always do so well a passion kiss


It does look like Bex will not be a problem in the future as hopefully the talk they have before the police will mean that :Cartman: finds out about  :Ninja: feelings about her because I really don't think that they would carry on a storyline with  :Cartman: and Bex working together into Feb if it has not been made clear that it is all strictly business - which we already know it is. 
I'm really looking forward to the fighting actually as the making up 💋💋is always worth the angst.  :Bow:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi whats you first name? mine is matty and im from in the south midlands  so where do you think the wedding be? they was talking about doing the weddings in the wollpack lastnight could be there ? the perfect place would be a registry office but they not on loaction yeah or they could if they are still filming it next week yeah i think it be a simple Wedding just like IM said and both Danny+Ryan have always said it be tune with Robron yeah but eithe way it be a romantic one and a lovely passionate kiss when they say i do thats for certain


It's Don! I'm not sure, perhaps the barn.  It could be done on a location that is kept very much a secret and we could all be surprised.  I don't think it would be the Village Hall though considering what happened at the last wedding there.  Wherever they have it will be special and I'm sure it will be romantic!   :Heart:  :Heart: 😍😂

----------

pond21 (11-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> It's Don! I'm not sure, perhaps the barn.  It could be done on a location that is kept very much a secret and we could all be surprised.  I don't think it would be the Village Hall though considering what happened at the last wedding there.  Wherever they have it will be special and I'm sure it will be romantic!  😍😂


hi Don :Cheer:  do you what im doing and think we know they are getting married woulnlt be nice and not to know about spoliers about the Robron and just let it ride its course and it be a lovely surprise if we didnt anything about it yeah of course most of it will be embargoed and if there was a nice scene it be well worth it like a passionate kiss :Cheer: and i hope we will see them going of together for the Las Vegas Robro honeymoon

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don do you what im doing and think we know they are getting married woulnlt be nice and not to know about spoliers about the Robron and just let it ride its course and it be a lovely surprise if we didnt anything about it yeah of course most of it will be embargoed and if there was a nice scene it be well worth it like a passionate kissand i hope we will see them going of together for the Las Vegas Robro honeymoon


Hi Matty
I may be wrong but I don't think there'll be any real hints given out about the actual wedding date and what is going to happen and most of the action will be left until it actually plays out on screen - which I would find much more pleasureable.  There's got to be at least one kiss, even more!! I do think Vegas will be more of a honeymoon venue I can't see them getting married there.  It would be good though if they did a Special ED edition in Vegas but I can't see them stretching to that unfortunately - although they did do a Dingle Soecial in Australia some years ago!  We can always hope!   :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty
> I may be wrong but I don't think there'll be any real hints given out about the actual wedding date and what is going to happen and most of the action will be left until it actually plays out on screen - which I would find much more pleasureable.  There's got to be at least one kiss, even more!! I do think Vegas will be more of a honeymoon venue I can't see them getting married there.  It would be good though if they did a Special ED edition in Vegas but I can't see them stretching to that unfortunately - although they did do a Dingle Soecial in Australia some years ago!  We can always hope!


i think if maxine has written it she will give us some loveley romantic scenes  :Cheer:  shes the queen of Robron  becuase she has 2 or eps in feb yeah and i think it be about the end of feb or early march if they are filming it now its about 6-8weeks ahead to screening so 2months be about first weel of march  and ive got that dingles in Austraila on dvd it was funny and good

----------


## Sug-din

> i think if maxine has written it she will give us some loveley romantic scenes  shes the queen of Robron  becuase she has 2 or eps in feb yeah and i think it be about the end of feb or early march if they are filming it now its about 6-8weeks ahead to screening so 2months be about first weel of march  and ive got that dingles in Austraila on dvd it was funny and good



Maxine is definetly one of the best writers to show how Robron are as a couple and she's given us some fantastic, memorable scenes.   :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Maxine is definetly one of the best writers to show how Robron are as a couple and she's given us some fantastic, memorable scenes.


Aren't you two a jolly pair today  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

When Kirsten is able I am sure she will share some snippets of information but I agree with some comment that ED will keep a lot of stuff a secret, lets be honest they have been very good at doing that recently.

Happy Wednesday everyone ....  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Aren't you two a jolly pair today 
> 
> When Kirsten is able I am sure she will share some snippets of information but I agree with some comment that ED will keep a lot of stuff a secret, lets be honest they have been very good at doing that recently.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone ....


we think we know whats going to happen about the wedding  :Wub:  because it will *deffo* take place whatever slips and slops  :Embarrassment:  before but i do think there will be surprises ... nice ones  :Heart:  although ed might think its biggest surprise for the general viewer would be something to do with andy ... maybe skyping or something  :Searchme:  ... just a guess cos im a bit bored just now  :Big Grin: 

_the only downside of this nice thread is that it doesn't let you have many emoji _

----------


## Sug-din

> Aren't you two a jolly pair today 
> 
> When Kirsten is able I am sure she will share some snippets of information but I agree with some comment that ED will keep a lot of stuff a secret, lets be honest they have been very good at doing that recently.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone ....



Happy Wednesday to you too.   :Cheer: 

Well there's no fun in being miserable and downhearted - I know I have my moments on here but I do try to stay upbeat!   :Big Grin: 

It would be nice to see Kirsten drop by even if it's just to say, Hi! 😀

Perhaps another bit Wedding filming is already done today.  Even if : :Cartman:  is recovering from surgery I'm sure he'll still look good in his suit in the wedding photos as will his 'Husband'  :Ninja: .  :Heart:

----------

Paul_Robs (11-01-2017), pond21 (11-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Aren't you two a jolly pair today 
> 
> When Kirsten is able I am sure she will share some snippets of information but I agree with some comment that ED will keep a lot of stuff a secret, lets be honest they have been very good at doing that recently.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone ....


:same to you oh this place is much more happy and fun to be with than the other place :Cheer:  where do you think the edding? the pub or the village Hall im still hoping for a barn wedding our Robron fav place but im sure where ever it be it so romantic and will have good momment if Maxine writes it  :Cheer:  and it defo have a passionate kiss for certain and i be intriged to hear what vows they do  im on our jet plane and nearly there for our Robron Wedding and of course we have a little bit turbalnce to sort out and like IM said Rob wants to get Aaron up the aslie:moonie

----------

Sug-din (11-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> we think we know whats going to happen about the wedding  because it will *deffo* take place whatever slips and slops  before but i do think there will be surprises ... nice ones  although ed might think its biggest surprise for the general viewer would be something to do with andy ... maybe skyping or something  ... just a guess cos im a bit bored just now 
> 
> _the only downside of this nice thread is that it doesn't let you have many emoji _



You could be right about Andy being part of the surprise in some way. I remember reading somewhere that Kelvin had said something on the lines of, "who said I won't be there for the wedding?"  :Ponder: 

The emoji number can be a problem. I sometimes find I have to knock them out of the quote I'm using so that I can fit all of mine in.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> :same to you oh this place is much more happy and fun to be with than the other place where do you think the edding? the pub or the village Hall im still hoping for a barn wedding our Robron fav place but im sure where ever it be it so romantic and will have good momment if Maxine writes it  and it defo have a passionate kiss for certain and i be intriged to hear what vows they do  im on our jet plane and nearly there for our Robron Wedding and of course we have a little bit turbalnce to sort out and like IM said Rob wants to get Aaron up the aslie:moonie


IT WILL BE AMAZING  :Bow:

----------

Sug-din (11-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

I'm snowed in so it seems like a good day to make Robron gifs  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm snowed in so it seems like a good day to make Robron gifs


The snow is supposed to reach my part of the world tomorrow afternoon.  Not really keen of it, but it did add to the atmosphere in the opening shots of our boys in the Xmas episode. :Heart: 

Please share your gifs with us if you can!😀👍🏻

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2017)

----------


## princedracul

> The snow is supposed to reach my part of the world tomorrow afternoon.  Not really keen of it, but it did add to the atmosphere in the opening shots of our boys in the Xmas episode.
> 
> Please share your gifs with us if you can!😀👍🏻


I love snow! I've always lived in places where it rarely snowed and this year we're getting so much of it. But also stay safe when it reaches you! 

And sure, I will try!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> The snow is supposed to reach my part of the world tomorrow afternoon.  Not really keen of it, but it did add to the atmosphere in the opening shots of our boys in the Xmas episode.
> 
> Please share your gifs with us if you can!😀👍🏻


omg I never pay much attention to the weather forecast but when I saw your post I just checked and we are due snow ❄️ tomorrow as well. I love the look of it on the fields but not trudging through it  :Sad:

----------


## Sug-din

> I love snow! I've always lived in places where it rarely snowed and this year we're getting so much of it. But also stay safe when it reaches you! 
> 
> And sure, I will try!


I'm lucky that I don't need to go out in it unless it's really necessary so I can just watch it out of the window, but I will stay safe, thanks.😀

It would be great to see any gifs - mine always end up a bit rubbish so I wouldn't show them to anyone but I'm always impressed by someone who can do them right.   :Bow:

----------


## Sug-din

> omg I never pay much attention to the weather forecast but when I saw your post I just checked and we are due snow ❄️ tomorrow as well. I love the look of it on the fields but not trudging through it


Take care if you go out in it. 😀
Luckily our forecast says it should really only last for a couple of days. Hopefully! :Thumbsup: 

If it happens to snow around the ED locations this week - I wonder how they would explain that during the Wedding - if they do any outside filming.  :Big Grin:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> omg I never pay much attention to the weather forecast but when I saw your post I just checked and we are due snow ❄️ tomorrow as well. I love the look of it on the fields but not trudging through it


wouldnt be lovely to snow for the Robron while filming it then it be a white Wedding because our Robron pure gold  :Cheer:  it be a lovely and have snow ball fight  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> wouldnt be lovely to snow for the Robron while filming it then it be a white Wedding because our Robron pure gold  it be a lovely and have snow ball fight


Oh what a romantic thought, I never looked at it that way - but it would be great!   :Heart:

----------


## pond21

> omg I never pay much attention to the weather forecast but when I saw your post I just checked and we are due snow ❄️ tomorrow as well. I love the look of it on the fields but not trudging through it


im not the one for snow :Angry:  had a bad accident years ago was off the road for a year

----------


## Sug-din

> im not the one for snow had a bad accident years ago was off the road for a year


Oh, sorry to hear that. Hope it hasn't caused you any ongoing problems.

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> im not the one for snow had a bad accident years ago was off the road for a year


o poor you matty sounds bad  :Sad:  you take care x

----------


## pond21

> Oh, sorry to hear that. Hope it hasn't caused you any ongoing problems.


ah thanx Don im fine but sometimes i get cramp in the one of my legs and have headaches  but otherwise fine

----------


## dees1

People are shipping Nathan and Kasim.   Would be so funny  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> ah thanx Don im fine but sometimes i get cramp in the one of my legs and have headaches  but otherwise fine


Oh Matty.
I'm pleased to hear you're mostly fine after the ordeal. 😀

----------


## pond21

> o poor you matty sounds bad  you take care x


ive just took a peek on the other place they talking about you know again :Angry:  but i think this has to stop and i hope when Rob get to Free his bae this insurties stop and some think Bex could be the to get Aaron stop all jealous stuff and i hope ED and IM will put a stop it its getting silly and going round in circles yeah and i hope Rob will listen and see it from his point of view yeah you know what Rob`s like it needs someone to tell how it affects Aaron yeah i hope they sort it before Aaron gets arressted yeah they was going to the police turnnup and even chas was having a go yeah spmething has to give and of course they sort it

----------

Sug-din (11-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> People are shipping Nathan and Kasim.   Would be so funny


Can you imagine what crazy Emma and her boy would get up to if that happened?   :Lol:

----------


## Sug-din

It seems some people in other places (from what I pick up on here) are becoming more obsessed about Bex than even :Ninja: is!!  I'm over her now - I think!  :Big Grin:  :Lol:

----------


## pond21

> Oh Matty.
> I'm pleased to hear you're mostly fine after the ordeal. 😀


thanx for your kind words means a lot Don ive being watching loads or Robron on You-Tube tonight and wow how much have they come it was such a great idea for bring Aaron+Robert togther in the first place ive been a Robron Fan since day 1 there`s been ups and down but everytime they come stronger then ever and this Drama will be no differnt and be stronger from it and will have a lovley Robron Wedding to the end :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> It seems some people in other places (from what I pick up on here) are becoming more obsessed about Bex than evenis!!  I'm over her now - I think!


im over her now its like you said eariler its not her and more about aaron`s inserucites over the years and its good they are doing this wish it was Bex yeah its been going on for to long and i think Chas did have a word with him about just before he was areested and Aaron was talking about with Rob yeah and i think it soon they will clear the air

----------

Sug-din (11-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> It seems some people in other places (from what I pick up on here) are becoming more obsessed about Bex than evenis!!  I'm over her now - I think!


ive been over there to and seem to think that Bex will talk Aaron round and get through with his insurceriteis yeah well at least they will get past this and move on it must do yeah and some think Aaron and bex will be friends when its over but thata a bit far tbh yes it would be a idea but it would nt work all three of them all mates its about time IM and ED have to start to get bex involved with more then Robron i did a rumour that Bex will start something with going out and when Debbie comes back that will make he jealous if true at least that will distance her from Robron and aaron be more easy with Rob

----------

Sug-din (11-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> thanx for your kind words means a lot Don ive being watching loads or Robron on You-Tube tonight and wow how much have they come it was such a great idea for bring Aaron+Robert togther in the first place ive been a Robron Fan since day 1 there`s been ups and down but everytime they come stronger then ever and this Drama will be no differnt and be stronger from it and will have a lovley Robron Wedding to the end


You're welcome Matty.

Watching Robron videos is definetly more entertaining than some of the ED episodes that are on when the boys aren't involved.  I found it quite 'dark' tonight in places with the White family scenes, I really feel that they are starting to crumble as a unit and maybe some of them may not be around for that much longer.

I'm optimistic that this upcoming stuff with :Ninja: & :Cartman: may not be quite as bad as it seems and the comment about them going on a different path (I think that was the gist of it) meant them getting used to being a married couple, bringing up Liv and renovating their own home.   :Ponder:   :Cheer:

----------


## dees1

The negative ninnies are out in force on the other place   :Moonie:

----------


## Sug-din

> The negative ninnies are out in force on the other place


I'm so pleased that I just stay here in my positive bubble on the fluffy plane with my IV of wine still in place.  :Rotfl: 🍷

----------


## princedracul

The not so good gifs I made today: here  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pond21

> The negative ninnies are out in force on the other place


really mydear :Moonie:  so they are filming our very own Robron wedding this week ah cant wait wonder where they are holding it? a lovely barn wedding with all the Las Vegas things and i bet we get a very emotion and passionate kiss when they i do  :Heart:  :Cheer:  a lovely kiss is a dead cert and then they go on there very own Robron Wedding where they can do all the sighting seing and other things to  :Moonie:  :Clap:

----------


## pond21

> I'm so pleased that I just stay here in my positive bubble on the fluffy plane with my IV of wine still in place. 🍷


same here Don ive got a some nice champers on ice and all set on our very own Robron Wedding and it will be so romantic and will have there happy ending :Heart:  and when they come back and can start doing up the Mill Cott for there very own Robron family unit with Liv and i wonder who will carry over the threshold when they come home

----------


## Sug-din

> The not so good gifs I made today: here


What do you mean, not so good? They're brilliant. :Cheer:

----------

princedracul (11-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> really mydear so they are filming our very own Robron wedding this week ah cant wait wonder where they are holding it? a lovely barn wedding with all the Las Vegas things and i bet we get a very emotion and passionate kiss when they i do  a lovely kiss is a dead cert and then they go on there very own Robron Wedding where they can do all the sighting seing and other things to


They were tired when they came back from Manchester and I bet they didn't do a lot of sight-seeing there. :Embarrassment: 
So, when they come back from Vegas they'll be completely worn out and may have missed a few of the sights there too! :Big Grin: : :Moonie:

----------


## Sug-din

> same here Don ive got a some nice champers on ice and all set on our very own Robron Wedding and it will be so romantic and will have there happy ending and when they come back and can start doing up the Mill Cott for there very own Robron family unit with Liv and i wonder who will carry over the threshold when they come home


Well Matty we're all going to get sloshed on the Wedding Day.  :Big Grin: 

It's probably easier for a giraffe to carry a monkey than it is for a monkey to carry a giraffe -  if you know what I mean!! 
After all  :Cartman: has had a bit of practice carrying someone after that picture that was shown a while back of Ryan carrying Daisy when it was raining!!   :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I think I have arrived in Animal Magic, whats all this about giraffe and monkeys .... how bizarre in RobRonLand but funny  :Thumbsup: 

Strange episode today:-

White's are in melt down, Chrissie realising Luckie is a nutter and was lying to her about being beaten, Cain pulling a fast one and winning, Lawrence suddenly realising that he and his family have been evil with a man's life (Andy) forcing him to leave the country and his family. 

Finn and rent boy - very odd (but very dishy)  :Moonie: 

The rest I have forgotten due to its boring nature.

SO - Monkeys and Giraffes !!! ???  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sug-din

> I think I have arrived in Animal Magic, whats all this about giraffe and monkeys .... how bizarre in RobRonLand but funny 
> 
> Strange episode today:-
> 
> White's are in melt down, Chrissie realising Luckie is a nutter and was lying to her about being beaten, Cain pulling a fast one and winning, Lawrence suddenly realising that he and his family have been evil with a man's life (Andy) forcing him to leave the country and his family. 
> 
> Finn and rent boy - very odd (but very dishy) 
> 
> The rest I have forgotten due to its boring nature.
> ...


Do you not remember at some point in the past :Cartman: was described as a blonde giraffe and  :Ninja: is his dirty little grease monkey?   😁

The rent boy, did make it very obvious right from the start that he was supposedly attracted to Finn - not exactly subtle!

Do you think this meltdown of The Whites is a sign that some of them may be on the way out?  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Do you not remember at some point in the pastwas described as a blonde giraffe and is his dirty little grease monkey?   😁
> 
> The rent boy, did make it very obvious right from the start that he was supposedly attracted to Finn - not exactly subtle!
> 
> Do you think this meltdown of The Whites is a sign that some of them may be on the way out?


Of course, I forgot about those  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

White's - hope so !!!!!

----------


## Sug-din

> Of course, I forgot about those 
> 
> White's - hope so !!!!!


Morning
Pleased we sorted that out - I'd be a bit concerned if somebody got the idea that I had a 'thing' for giraffes and monkeys.   :Big Grin: 

Well we've at least got :Cartman: back on our screens tonight even if it is in scenes with "The Addams Family" from the big house: :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

:Cheer: hi Robroners hows everyone today been watching our Robron on you-tube again wow what a power couple we have in our Robron they come along way and have Robron wedding soon and i hope we see them in there very first home as a couple but when will we see them moving in? mybe after the wedding?  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Robroners hows everyone today been watching our Robron on you-tube again wow what a power couple we have in our Robron they come along way and have Robron wedding soon and i hope we see them in there very first home as a couple but when will we see them moving in? mybe after the wedding?


Hi Matty
Pleased to know I'm not the only one that keeps looking back on Robron videos. 😀
It could be a while for them to move into The Mill as there needs to be a lot of work done on it and as yet there has been no comments about them starting the renovations. :Ponder: 

Yeah, wedding soon and the start of their new life as a married couple.  :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty
> Pleased to know I'm not the only one that keeps looking back on Robron videos. 😀
> It could be a while for them to move into The Mill as there needs to be a lot of work done on it and as yet there has been no comments about them starting the renovations.
> 
> Yeah, wedding soon and the start of their new life as a married couple.


im not bored at watching our Robron videos yeah which ones do you like? i like the Emmerdale ones and coira vids are good which are yours? and i think we will have a quite patch once our Robron are married yeah what do you think?

----------


## Sug-din

> im not bored at watching our Robron videos yeah which ones do you like? i like the Emmerdale ones and coira vids are good which are yours? and i think we will have a quite patch once our Robron are married yeah what do you think?


There are loads I watch over and over - reunion ones, cute bits , too many to mention but I do like these two and all credit to the people who made them.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqfu18SLQ24
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p2-0C6s4sAw

I do think we'll have to expect a quite time for a while after the wedding - but hopefully it should be explained by them being away on honeymoon. ❤️

----------


## pond21

> There are loads I watch over and over - reunion ones, cute bits , too many to mention but I do like these two and all credit to the people who made them.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqfu18SLQ24
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p2-0C6s4sAw
> 
> I do think we'll have to expect a quite time for a while after the wedding - but hopefully it should be explained by them being away on honeymoon. ❤️


of course they be on they Las Vags Honeymoon i still cant wait and i hope we have a romantic Wedding and if Maxine has wrote it it will be and it will have lovely kiss when they say i do thats a for certain :Cheer:  :Heart:  and if Lucy is of on her leave when she has her baby and isoble doing her GCSE`s  it be quite they could be fixing up Mill Cott btw Don im going send you a PM matty x

----------


## Sug-din

> of course they be on they Las Vags Honeymoon i still cant wait and i hope we have a romantic Wedding and if Maxine has wrote it it will be and it will have lovely kiss when they say i do thats a for certain and if Lucy is of on her leave when she has her baby and isoble doing her GCSE`s  it be quite they could be fixing up Mill Cott btw Don im going send you a PM matty x


Maxine will surely do us proud, she always does. ❤️
Matty, do feel free to PM me. 😀

----------


## pond21

> There are loads I watch over and over - reunion ones, cute bits , too many to mention but I do like these two and all credit to the people who made them.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqfu18SLQ24
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p2-0C6s4sAw
> 
> I do think we'll have to expect a quite time for a while after the wedding - but hopefully it should be explained by them being away on honeymoon. ❤️


just watched those vids they were good the Robron wedding nice i hope get to some of them at the real thing the writing in the restirty book and a kiss :Cheer: is defo going to happen and a andy would be nice to congrats im sure we might something  i still say it be a romantic one with little things  in there and something we not expecting a surprise

----------


## Sug-din

> just watched those vids they were good the Robron wedding nice i hope get to some of them at the real thing the writing in the restirty book and a kissis defo going to happen and a andy would be nice to congrats im sure we might something  i still say it be a romantic one with little things  in there and something we not expecting a surprise


I don't know why but I am particular keen of those two videos - I really like the movie trailer one.  They could nearly make a full movie like that from all their appearances put together, culminating with the wedding and honeymoon.  That's the big soppy romantic coming out in me.  :Love:  :Cheer:

----------

pond21 (12-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Morning
> Pleased we sorted that out - I'd be a bit concerned if somebody got the idea that I had a 'thing' for giraffes and monkeys.  
> 
> Well we've at least gotback on our screens tonight even if it is in scenes with "The Addams Family" from the big house:


Well some people have stranger obsessions in life so giraffes and monkeys are not too bad  :Rotfl: 

Yes, I wonder if we see  :Ninja:  as well.

----------


## Sug-din

> Well some people have stranger obsessions in life so giraffes and monkeys are not too bad 
> 
> Yes, I wonder if we see  as well.


I'm sure you lovely people have now got this picture of me in my house surrounded by giraffes and monkeys.  It's not true!  :Big Grin: 

It would be good to have a couple of scenes with them together before next weeks story - we can always hope.  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I'm sure you lovely people have now got this picture of me in my house surrounded by giraffes and monkeys.  It's not true! 
> 
> It would be good to have a couple of scenes with them together before next weeks story - we can always hope.


You must have very high ceilings if you have giraffes roaming around.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Sug-din

> You must have very high ceilings if you have giraffes roaming around.


Why did I ever mention giraffes?   :Lol:  :Rotfl: 


Chucky Bride photos on a dartboard was a possibility a short while ago, but not now!! :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pond1968

> You must have very high ceilings if you have giraffes roaming around.


hi paul we it looks like we might both Robron in tonights eps there`s Rob outside the court with Diane and Vic and Aaron in the next to Adam so mybe we get Robron sitting along side each other

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Why did I ever mention giraffes?  
> 
> 
> Chucky Bride photos on a dartboard was a possibility a short while ago, but not now!!:


No more talk of wild animals - promise.

Why are you not putting her on the dart board.

Interesting link posted in the other place  mention of  :Cartman:  http://player.stv.tv/video/40o9/emme...orners-rakesh/

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> No more talk of wild animals - promise.
> 
> Why are you not putting her on the dart board.
> 
> Interesting link posted in the other place  mention of  http://player.stv.tv/video/40o9/emme...orners-rakesh/


I'm trying to give her the benefit of the doubt - if I can!😀

So :Cartman: is sorting out The Mill insurance!  He has got financial involvement then, contrary to some people's beliefs.  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

[QUOTE=Sug-din;863225]I'm trying to give her the benefit of the doubt - if I can!😀

So :Cartman: is sorting out The Mill insurance!  He has got financial involvement then, contrary to some people's beliefs.  :Cheer: [/QUOTE

Yes thats what I thought, he would't bother insuring if he wasn't closely part of he purchase, the other place really get you thinking all sorts of silly things which never actually happen  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## Sug-din

[QUOTE=Paul_Robs;863229]


> I'm trying to give her the benefit of the doubt - if I can!😀
> 
> Sois sorting out The Mill insurance!  He has got financial involvement then, contrary to some people's beliefs. [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes thats what I thought, he would't bother insuring if he wasn't closely part of he purchase, the other place really get you thinking all sorts of silly things which never actually happen


I did think when there was the storyline about the purchase that it really wasn't essential to show :Cartman:  involvement at that point as it was all about :Ninja: wanting to do right by Liv. I never doubted that  :Cartman: wasn't involved.  :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

first ep was ok good to see Rob with the sugdens yeah nice to see him mingle into othe s/`s yeah and i thought it funny that Rob walked in on nico and jimmy and Rob`s little giggle was funny and Rob looks nice in a blue suit :Big Grin:  i wonder it be a same colour for the wedding ?

----------

EddyBee (12-01-2017), Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Seeing Jimmy in the buff is enough to put you off your evening meal. :Big Grin: 

Lachlan's bruises seem to have faded awfully quickly.  :Ponder: 

Do you think Lachlan is going to drop his Mother in it?

 :Cartman: looking good as usual - even if his jacket did look a little bit too big for him.  :Angel: 

It's a shame  :Ninja: wasn't there, he would have seen  :Cartman: completely ignore you know who.  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/events/ro...ron-emmerdale/

Oh dear, they are melting down in the other place.

----------


## *RG83*

> http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/events/ro...ron-emmerdale/
> 
> Oh dear, they are melting down in the other place.


Same old same old with that thick rabble. I am trying to post the rational point of view to them but they're having none of it cause Robert is the devil for saying that even though Aaron lied last week to Robert's face....

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/events/ro...ron-emmerdale/
> 
> Oh dear, they are melting down in the other place.


Why? I've watched the clip & I have my opinions on it? :Confused:

----------


## pond21

> http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/events/ro...ron-emmerdale/
> 
> Oh dear, they are melting down in the other place.


oh dear thats a shame we all know Rob will get his bae out and he will anything to get Aaron up the asile :Cheer:  :Moonie:  and Rob will be on a mission to get him free you get your life on it he wants to marry his man at all cost it will all work out in the end and have a Robron wedding soon :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> Same old same old with that thick rabble. I am trying to post the rational point of view to them but they're having none of it cause Robert is the devil for saying that even though Aaron lied last week to Robert's face....


I'm a fan of both equally but according to the other thread Robert has had a lot more stories than Aaron and Aaron is just there for Robert's stories  :Wal2l:

----------


## lizann

is aaron and adam scrap yard closed

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Why? I've watched the clip & I have my opinions on it?


Which is ????

----------


## 77unicorns

Well i dont see what all the fuss is, its goin to give some great scenes, im excited for it. And it was obvious even Bex was questioning why lie? At this moment she has no interest in him and Aaron was even answering her question as to why lie. He's stuck because if Robert told the truth it would make Aaron paranoid but lying is doing the same. They bith have stuff to sort out and they will, i cant wait to see their heated argument, Robert angst is the best  :Wub:

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> is aaron and adam scrap yard closed


Nope it's still open. I think the show doesn't do a great job of communicating it though with Adam working at the farm a lot lately + Aaron never seems to be working as he's at the pub most of the time.

The Haulage firm is just ran from there as well.

----------

lizann (12-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> is aaron and adam scrap yard closed


LOL - I don't think so because there was a clip of them together that was filmed when Adam returned to work after being on I'm a celeb

----------


## 77unicorns

> is aaron and adam scrap yard closed


Ha you would think so :Big Grin:  They havent done much scrapping lately :Big Grin: 

Someone actually made a good point on this but cant remember where but in the bts video where Danny welcomed Adam back, there was 2 portacabins jn the scrapyard. Wonder if the Haulage moves out now Nicola is involved :Confused:

----------


## *RG83*

> I'm a fan of both equally but according to the other thread Robert has had a lot more stories than Aaron and Aaron is just there for Robert's stories


Same. Robert never really gets the fair share in stuff. He gets too much plotty stuff and not a genuine story told from his point of view. We get the occasional scene like in SSW of Robert's state of mind but that's it. When Robert got shot and we saw the fear and paranoid in him that lasted about 1 episode which would have been a fantastic story for him but nope we didn't get it.




> Well i dont see what all the fuss is, its goin to give some great scenes, im excited for it. And it was obvious even Bex was questioning why lie? At this moment she has no interest in him and Aaron was even answering her question as to why lie. He's stuck because if Robert told the truth it would make Aaron paranoid but lying is doing the same. They bith have stuff to sort out and they will, i cant wait to see their heated argument, Robert angst is the best


Same it seems those with the issue are those who still fear Rebecca....I mean the irrational paranoia coming from them can be smelt through a screen.

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I couldn't resist looking there.  I thought it was supposed to favour each  of the characters and see both sides of the arguement, not just to blame everything on one. :Wal2l: 

I don't particularly like what  :Cartman: said in that clip - but it's only just 1 min or so out of a whole set of episodes - we haven't seen the build up or the aftermath yet!  :Confused:

----------


## pond21

> Well i dont see what all the fuss is, its goin to give some great scenes, im excited for it. And it was obvious even Bex was questioning why lie? At this moment she has no interest in him and Aaron was even answering her question as to why lie. He's stuck because if Robert told the truth it would make Aaron paranoid but lying is doing the same. They bith have stuff to sort out and they will, i cant wait to see their heated argument, Robert angst is the best


hi mydear hope you well and we all know we have our Robron Wedding to look forward to and im sure all this has to come to an end it just cant keep going round and round yeah i can see booths side of it yes aaron dont like Rob talking to Bex and nothing is going on end of and Rob has told aaron lots of times he the one nobody come close hes enough and loves him with all his heart but  Rob must see from aarons pov yeah and they must have a heart to heart i keep saying Aaron`s knows deep down theres nothing going on yeah it has to stop and move foreward i just wish all this Drama has gone on to long and tbh and a bit OTT and we have a Robron Wedding to see and all this will make them stronger :Cheer:  and i hope we have a lovely kiss when Rob gets his bae free

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm a fan of both equally but according to the other thread Robert has had a lot more stories than Aaron and Aaron is just there for Robert's stories


I would have said the opposite actually and he's the one who's character is changed for the worse completely to fit the storyline. :Angry:

----------

angeldust (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

So by the looks of things in some places tonight's 2 episodes weren't shown and didn't need to be discussed it was more important to disect a 1 min clip that is probably completely out of context! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> I couldn't resist looking there.  I thought it was supposed to favour each  of the characters and see both sides of the arguement, not just to blame everything on one.
> 
> I don't particularly like what said in that clip - but it's only just 1 min or so out of a whole set of episodes - we haven't seen the build up or the aftermath yet!


 :Cheer:  Don same here i can see boths sides but it has to stop for it come to end this has gone on far to long TBH and i hope next week we get to see the end of it im sick of it yes Drama is all well good tbh enough is enough we all know Rob loves aaron so much hes told him enough times and aaron knows that so lets se next week it be the start of all insurcites yeah we all know we have Robron Wedding soon so it must be sorted out soon if not than it be boring and people will turn off watching this angst is all well good but ut has to stop and move on and im sure it will be and then Robron can start to orangise there Wedding they have to start soon yeah if they are filming this week so all this stuff has stop and Aaron being free yeah mattyy

----------


## angeldust

> I couldn't resist looking there.  I thought it was supposed to favour each  of the characters and see both sides of the arguement, not just to blame everything on one.
> 
> I don't particularly like what said in that clip - but it's only just 1 min or so out of a whole set of episodes - we haven't seen the build up or the aftermath yet!


That's what I mean. I thought it was a Robron appreciation thread but I'm sure there are people on there who don't like Robert and in their eyes Aaron can do no wrong  :Wal2l:  I don't think they'd have a problem if Aaron was in all the scenes without Robert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

*RG83* (12-01-2017), 77unicorns (12-01-2017), pond21 (12-01-2017), Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Which is ????


I didn't particularly like what :Cartman: said but it was just a short clip you can't really judge till you see the before and after.

----------


## Sug-din

> Don same here i can see boths sides but it has to stop for it come to end this has gone on far to long TBH and i hope next week we get to see the end of it im sick of it yes Drama is all well good tbh enough is enough we all know Rob loves aaron so much hes told him enough times and aaron knows that so lets se next week it be the start of all insurcites yeah we all know we have Robron Wedding soon so it must be sorted out soon if not than it be boring and people will turn off watching this angst is all well good but ut has to stop and move on and im sure it will be and then Robron can start to orangise there Wedding they have to start soon yeah if they are filming this week so all this stuff has stop and Aaron being free yeah mattyy



Matty, this story has actually dragged on so long it's beginning to look like the writers have even forgotten what it's all about! :Wal2l: 

Wedding, honeymoon, moving into their own home. Yeah.  :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (12-01-2017), pond21 (12-01-2017)

----------


## 77unicorns

> Same it seems those with the issue are those who still fear Rebecca....I mean the irrational paranoia coming from them can be smelt through a screen.


Ha i know :Big Grin:  Thats old news  fgs, the story has moved on. 



> hi mydear hope you well and we all know we have our Robron Wedding to look forward to and im sure all this has to come to an end it just cant keep going round and round yeah i can see booths side of it yes aaron dont like Rob talking to Bex and nothing is going on end of and Rob has told aaron lots of times he the one nobody come close hes enough and loves him with all his heart but  Rob must see from aarons pov yeah and they must have a heart to heart i keep saying Aaron`s knows deep down theres nothing going on yeah it has to stop and move foreward i just wish all this Drama has gone on to long and tbh and a bit OTT and we have a Robron Wedding to see and all this will make them stronger and i hope we have a lovely kiss when Rob gets his bae free


Hey matty, yep all well and looking forward to seeing upcoming stuff, hope you are too :Smile: 
Yea they both need to sort it out. Robert is jn catch 22 cos even if he told Aaron he wouldnt like it. There needs to be trust but they need to work through this first. It is very plotty but will move the story forward

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I don't particularly like  lying (but sometimes it is justified), but I can't see how someone could be made out to be so evil for doing it, but it is forgiven that someone else goes out and beats somebody else up because of it (if that is what actually happens). :Wal2l:

----------

77unicorns (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Anyway!
Let's get back to how great and 'snarky' :Cartman: looked tonight with his final words!  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## 77unicorns

> Anyway!
> Let's get back to how great and 'snarky'looked tonight with his final words!


Ooh i love smug Robert throwing the snark at Chrissie :Big Grin:  and he looked hot tonight too :Love:  :Wub:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I have check out the clip again, the issue is  :Ninja:  knows  :Cartman:  is doing work with Bex,  :Cartman:  knows  :Ninja:  doesn't really like it from his body language. I think from  :Cartman:  perspective he doesn't want  :Ninja:  to know he was there just to save some hassle and it wasn't anything untoward anyway so harmless. The positive from that scene was  :Cartman:  absolutely doesn't see Bex as a love interest that was totally just matey banter.

We know this is going to get angsty for dramatic purposes, to give  :Ninja:  reason to lash out, for Robron to have a discussion, for a police involvement story and to jeopardise the wedding of the year ..... PLOT PLOT PLOT - Its A Soap - Keep The Faith.

----------


## Sug-din

> Ooh i love smug Robert throwing the snark at Chrissie and he looked hot tonight too


Hot!! That's the word I was looking for. :Embarrassment:

----------

77unicorns (12-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> Ooh i love smug Robert throwing the snark at Chrissie and he looked hot tonight too


He looked mighty hot tonight  :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

> I have check out the clip again, the issue is  knows  is doing work with Bex,  knows  doesn't really like it from his body language. I think from  perspective he doesn't want  to know he was there just to save some hassle and it wasn't anything untoward anyway so harmless. The positive from that scene was  absolutely doesn't see Bex as a love interest that was totally just matey banter.
> 
> We know this is going to get angsty for dramatic purposes, to give  reason to lash out, for Robron to have a discussion, for a police involvement story and to jeopardise the wedding of the year ..... PLOT PLOT PLOT - Its A Soap - Keep The Faith.


We all have faith here and can look at things logically.  As we say so many times - wait till it all plays out and comes together as a whole!!

----------

Paul_Robs (12-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I'm  just talking generally and not really referring to any particular place  :Lol: but it amuses me that at one moment one of the characters in an engaged couple, is a lying, devil incarnate, and then the next moment, there's wedding talk!! Talk about fickle!!  :Wal2l: 




Sorry that's cruel - time I went to bed. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sug-din

Morning All.

I'm back in fluffy plane mood.  Not going to let a 1 min clip which could be completely out of context get to me and will wait and see what happens.  IM has delivered twists and turns all the time and there's every possibility that he will do the same with the upcoming :Cartman: & :Ninja: storyline. 😀

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Morning All.
> 
> I'm back in fluffy plane mood.  Not going to let a 1 min clip which could be completely out of context get to me and will wait and see what happens.  IM has delivered twists and turns all the time and there's every possibility that he will do the same with the upcoming&storyline. 😀


morning Don i was always on our fluffy buss :Cheer:  we have a Robron Wedding to look forward to and for them to orangise there wedding once Rob gets his bae free and it be all worth it in end and like IM Rob will do anything to get his man up asile :Cheer:  keep the faith i am this will make them Stronger as a couple and Rob is in love with Aaron end of and Aaron is in love with Rob and this why that Robron work so well they are soul mates and the passion when they make up will be good and i think Chas will talk Aaron round and make him see sense and when they have athat talk next week it be fine its just Drama and angst yeah thats what Robron great and will get past it so it cnat be much if they are filming the Wedding yeah i just wait and and let it play out Robron forever

----------


## Sug-din

> morning Don i was always on our fluffy buss we have a Robron Wedding to look forward to and for them to orangise there wedding once Rob gets his bae free and it be all worth it in end and like IM Rob will do anything to get his man up asile keep the faith i am this will make them Stronger as a couple and Rob is in love with Aaron end of and Aaron is in love with Rob and this why that Robron work so well they are soul mates and the passion when they make up will be good and i think Chas will talk Aaron round and make him see sense and when they have athat talk next week it be fine its just Drama and angst yeah thats what Robron great and will get past it so it cnat be much if they are filming the Wedding yeah i just wait and and let it play out Robron forever


Hi Matty
I've never lost faith in our boys - I made the mistake of looking on the other place yesterday and all the negativity and assumptions made about such a short clip really got to me - won't be doing that again. :Big Grin: 
Whatever happens next week will only make them stronger and make them even more determined to get married. :Cheer: 
There's always going to be Drama but that's what makes them who they are and why we care about them so much! :Heart: 😀

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017), pond21 (13-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty
> I've never lost faith in our boys - I made the mistake of looking on the other place yesterday and all the negativity and assumptions made about such a short clip really got to me - won't be doing that again.
> Whatever happens next week will only make them stronger and make them even more determined to get married.
> There's always going to be Drama but that's what makes them who they are and why we care about them so much!😀


i argee Don it has to come to a point where they clear the air and sort it out mybe they after or before Aaron`s gets arested yeah and like IM all this proves how much Rob is in love with Aaron and will do anything to marry Aaron and gets him up the asile :Moonie:  :Cheer:  and i think when aaron`s is arested and Rob will do he can to get him out and clear his name this will prove how much Rob`s him and will do anything for him i say deep that Aaron`s know that but at the same time Rob needs to stop spending to much time Bex and i think Rob will that mybe with the help of Chas or Vic but of course it has done because they are filming the Wedding   :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017), Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

morning people  :Cheer: 

hope everyone happy and not too snowed in  :Big Grin:  only had quick look in the other place last nite but left as i just can't be bothered. 

Fact is the boyz are getting married  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:  and there's bound to be little dramas on the way but i think people read too much into it. if there wasn't anything happening we wouldn't see them  :Sad:  anyway all fluffy here  :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> morning people 
> 
> hope everyone happy and not too snowed in  only had quick look in the other place last nite but left as i just can't be bothered. 
> 
> Fact is the boyz are getting married and there's bound to be little dramas on the way but i think people read too much into it. if there wasn't anything happening we wouldn't see them  anyway all fluffy here


Morning👍🏻
I'm happy, a bit of snow today but nothing too serious so far.❄️
I think we should make a pact and only let certain ones, who can take it, go to the other place and let them report back then it won't bother us so much. :Big Grin: 
Yeah, fluff is good but we'd probably get bored eventually and there's no storyline in it all the time so whatever they throw at our boys that keeps them on our screens, bring it on!!😀

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> morning people 
> 
> hope everyone happy and not too snowed in  only had quick look in the other place last nite but left as i just can't be bothered. 
> 
> Fact is the boyz are getting married wub: and there's bound to be little dramas on the way but i think people read too 
> much into it. if there wasn't anything happening we wouldn't see them  anyway all fluffy here


 im going to PM somthing i know all this about aaon`s insurcities but come on its got to stop they keep round in circles and getting nowhere  :Angry:  Drama and angst is all well and good but its going on far to long and mybe after Aaron is arreseted Rob will get it sorted and just like IM Rob will do anything for the aaron toi get him up the asile

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017), Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> im going to PM somthing i know all this about aaon`s insurcities but come on its got to stop they keep round in circles and getting nowhere  Drama and angst is all well and good but its going on far to long and mybe after Aaron is arreseted Rob will get it sorted and just like IM Rob will do anything for the aaron toi get him up the asile


hi mate just sent a quick PM back to your reply matty

----------


## pond21

hi Don just sent you a quick PM matty

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don just sent you a quick PM matty


Hi Matty - I have replied.

----------


## Sug-din

Duplicate post

----------


## 77unicorns

_



			
				Monday, January 23, 2017

7.00 Emmerdale.
Gabby struggles with Ashley. Chas is left fuming. Cain grows suspicious. 

Tuesday, January 24, 2017

7.00 Emmerdale.
Debbie returns with a bang. Doug offers Laurel respite. Pierce feels resentful. 


Thursday, January 26, 2017

7.00 Emmerdale.
The Dingles race against time. Doug gets an eye opener. Pierce makes a point. 

8.00 Emmerdale.
Will Debbie get caught? Rhona feels embarrassed. Doug helps Laurel make a decision. 

Friday, January 27, 2017

7.00 Emmerdale.
Debbie opens up to Ross. Sam gives Zak food for thought. Rhona questions Pierce.
			
		

_

No mention of Robron but Kirsten did say they talk about the wedding in week 4.

Pic of Danny filming today :Heart:  Check out the suit :Wub: 

https://twitter.com/feckingwizard/st...67311570087936
Another preview this time of Aaron/Fin/Wedding suits
http://aaronandrobert.tumblr.com/pos...-aaron-putting

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017), Paul_Robs (13-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> No mention of Robron but Kirsten did say they talk about the wedding in week 4.
> 
> Pic of Danny filming today Check out the suit
> 
> https://twitter.com/feckingwizard/status/819867311570087936
> Another preview this time of Aaron/Fin/Wedding suits
> http://aaronandrobert.tumblr.com/post/155804053554/emmerdale-thurs-jan-19-7pm-seeing-aaron-putting


thanks I can see that clip

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning👍🏻
> I'm happy, a bit of snow today but nothing too serious so far.❄️
> I think we should make a pact and only let certain ones, who can take it, go to the other place and let them report back then it won't bother us so much.
> Yeah, fluff is good but we'd probably get bored eventually and there's no storyline in it all the time so whatever they throw at our boys that keeps them on our screens, bring it on!!😀


hi don i notice you are matty are senior members how does that happen?  :Searchme:  just out of interest as i hadn't noticed before  :Big Grin:  thanx micheÃ¡l

----------


## 77unicorns

> thanks I can see that clip


Did you see the other clip?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

P.S Think you need over 100 posts to become senior member  :Smile:  :Searchme:  :Big Grin:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Did you see the other clip? 
> 
> P.S Think you need over 100 posts to become senior member


no I haven't seen the one with robron and rebecca at HF cos the ed site ones are blocked here but they usually end up on twitter or somewhere - would you have a link  :Big Grin: 

oic so your senior member even though it doesn't show can you do more things  :Rotfl:

----------


## Sug-din

> No mention of Robron but Kirsten did say they talk about the wedding in week 4.
> 
> Pic of Danny filming today Check out the suit
> 
> https://twitter.com/feckingwizard/status/819867311570087936
> Another preview this time of Aaron/Fin/Wedding suits
> http://aaronandrobert.tumblr.com/post/155804053554/emmerdale-thurs-jan-19-7pm-seeing-aaron-putting


Thanks for spoilers.  I thought there'd been a spoiler mention somewhere of :Ninja: apologising to Kasim that week - maybe I'm wrong.  :Confused: 
Is that the wedding suit then? :Cheer: 
Looks like Vegas was going to happen pretty quickly! 😀

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don i notice you are matty are senior members how does that happen?  just out of interest as i hadn't noticed before  thanx micheÃ¡l


Hi Micheal
It depends on your reputation points I think, but if you go into your profile and see what the Default name is under your name tag it will tell you.  It shows up we're you've currently got Happy Robroner. 👍🏻

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Just as a point of info here.  Not in anyway telling anyone what do do! If you are going to Private Message anyone don't put it in Vistor Message section on the persons profile as it means everyone who can access your profile can see them.  😀

----------


## 77unicorns

> no I haven't seen the one with robron and rebecca at HF cos the ed site ones are blocked here but they usually end up on twitter or somewhere - would you have a link 
> 
> oic so your senior member even though it doesn't show can you do more things


Haha I dont know if you can do more but it gives you more green things  :Lol: 

Here's the other preview

*http://robronspoilers.tumblr.com/pos...19th-7pm-aaron*




> Thanks for spoilers.  I thought there'd been a spoiler mention somewhere ofapologising to Kasim that week - maybe I'm wrong. 
> Is that the wedding suit then?
> Looks like Vegas was going to happen pretty quickly!


That is the Tuesday of week 4

The suit looks very much like the one he wore to James funeral in the Friday ep of SSW when they revealed who had died. Ooh also he wore a similar one to Hollys

Cant believe how close its getting :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

:Embarrassment: 


> Just as a point of info here.  Not in anyway telling anyone what do do! If you are going to Private Message anyone don't put it in Vistor Message section on the persons profile as it means everyone who can access your profile can see them.  😀


how do you pm here here  :Searchme:  it seems so much more complicated that somewhere else

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - I have replied.


hi Don just sent a long reply back to your PM matty btw Robron will have there Robron in the end have the faith its all about Drama :Smile:  but aaron will get to marry his man he loves and Rob will marry his bae who will do anything to marry his bae and loves so much and like IM Rob will do anything to get his man up the asile  :Heart:  :Cheer:  :Moonie:

----------


## pond21

> how do you pm here here  it seems so much more complicated that somewhere else


hi you go to private message and put the name you want PM and say which thread yeah just like you PM eailer matty i will PM now matty

----------


## Sug-din

> how do you pm here here  it seems so much more complicated that somewhere else



If you click on the persons name in their post it gives you a few options and one of them is pm or you can go to their profile and got to pm that way. 😀

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Haha I dont know if you can do more but it gives you more green things 
> 
> Here's the other preview
> 
> *http://robronspoilers.tumblr.com/post/155773230142/video-preview-thursday-january-19th-7pm-aaron*


green things  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

thanx a lot for the clip and actually (being positive) its not half as bad as people making out. I thought at first they were together on sofa but actually they very definitely in separate ones with high back so they hardly be doing anything. however, i did feel sorry for Aaron, his poor little face. I *so* get how he feels but I also know that Robert only wants him  :Heart:  but maybe he should just think a little more. They so need to have that chat and erm thrash it out  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## 77unicorns

> green things 
> 
> thanx a lot for the clip and actually (being positive) its not half as bad as people making out. I thought at first they were together on sofa but actually they very definitely in separate ones with high back so they hardly be doing anything. however, i did feel sorry for Aaron, his poor little face. I *so* get how he feels but I also know that Robert only wants him  but maybe he should just think a little more. They so need to have that chat and erm thrash it out


I am looking forward to this scene in particular because I think the eps leading to it will reveal why Robert feels the need to lie. Even Bex was confused as to why lie? Cant wait for them to thrash it out and give us some great scenes :Wub:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2017), Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> If you click on the persons name in their post it gives you a few options and one of them is pm or you can go to their profile and got to pm that way. 😀


hi Don just sent another reply back to your PM matty

----------

Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I am looking forward to this scene in particular because I think the eps leading to it will reveal why Robert feels the need to lie. Even Bex was confused as to why lie? Cant wait for them to thrash it out and give us some great scenes


 :Cheer:   so im going to PM mydear and in the end Robron are betting married end off and we get to se a passionate kiss when the sy i do  :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------


## pond21

> I am looking forward to this scene in particular because I think the eps leading to it will reveal why Robert feels the need to lie. Even Bex was confused as to why lie? Cant wait for them to thrash it out and give us some great scenes


hi beth just sent you a PM x mattyy

----------

77unicorns (13-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

So are We thinking that perhaps the wedding and :Ninja: possibly appearing in court may be both on the same day?  If this is so, is it not a bit too close to the storyline of the day that Andy was going to marry Jo but he had to leave to go to court himself?  Surely they wouldn't do a rehash of that - No hang on, this is ED - of course they would!!!! :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 77unicorns

> So are We thinking that perhaps the wedding andpossibly appearing in court may be both on the same day?  If this is so, is it not a bit too close to the storyline of the day that Andy was going to marry Jo but he had to leave to go to court himself?  Surely they wouldn't do a rehash of that - No hang on, this is ED - of course they would!!!!


Ohhh and also like When Vic and Adam rushed off to get married then had to rush straight to court :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

The other thread are melting down about  :Cartman:  saying "we don't need a piece of paper" but I said I don't see that line as anything bad, it would be a comment that anyone would make to prove they love the other person, that the piece of paper doesn't make that love any more valid or any stronger. I think this is  :Cartman:  verbalising that he loves  :Ninja:  no matter what, he doesn't want to live life without  :Ninja: . I think  :Cartman:  wants to marry  :Ninja:  to make a statement to everyone that he is with the person he loves.

----------

77unicorns (13-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Ohhh and also like When Vic and Adam rushed off to get married then had to rush straight to court


Yeah, I forgot about that one! :Big Grin:

----------

77unicorns (13-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> The other thread are melting down about  saying "we don't need a piece of paper" but I said I don't see that line as anything bad, it would be a comment that anyone would make to prove they love the other person, that the piece of paper doesn't make that love any more valid or any stronger. I think this is  verbalising that he loves  no matter what, he doesn't want to live life without . I think  wants to marry  to make a statement to everyone that he is with the person he loves.


Some people in the other thread really confuse me because it's supposed to be a Robron appreciation thread but they don't appear to like Robert much. It seems that he can never do anything right yet Aaron can do no wrong  :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

> The other thread are melting down about  saying "we don't need a piece of paper" but I said I don't see that line as anything bad, it would be a comment that anyone would make to prove they love the other person, that the piece of paper doesn't make that love any more valid or any stronger. I think this is  verbalising that he loves  no matter what, he doesn't want to live life without . I think  wants to marry  to make a statement to everyone that he is with the person he loves.


I know a couple in the 'real world' who have been together since they were in their late teens and have grown up kids and they've never felt the need for a bit of paper but they wouldn't be with anyone else! 😀

----------


## Sug-din

> Some people in the other thread really confuse me because it's supposed to be a Robron appreciation thread but they don't appear to like Robert much. It seems that he can never do anything right yet Aaron can do no wrong


That's what used to really get to me - I have always admitted to leaning slighty towards  :Cartman: but that didn't mean that I appreciated :Ninja: any less.😁

I began to get the feeling no matter who it was, he would never be good enough for :Ninja:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Some people in the other thread really confuse me because it's supposed to be a Robron appreciation thread but they don't appear to like Robert much. It seems that he can never do anything right yet Aaron can do no wrong



Well, at times it seems they don't appreciate Robron at all  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l: 

I find leaning to one particular character a little strange, I like Robron. People forget they are fictitious, I think some people actually think they are real. I also enjoy other stories in ED (not all, seeing Jimmy naked was enough to give me nightmare last night) like Ashley's dementia. Some stories need more work and thought,  some of the comedic elements are almost like a farce and totally unrealistic and unbelievable BUT I suppose ED have to offer something for everyone so I tolerate the poor elements (for me) to enjoy the better bits. You know me I try to be positive ...  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> Well, at times it seems they don't appreciate Robron at all 
> 
> I find leaning to one particular character a little strange, I like Robron. People forget they are fictitious, I think some people actually think they are real. I also enjoy other stories in ED (not all, seeing Jimmy naked was enough to give me nightmare last night) like Ashley's dementia. Some stories need more work and thought,  some of the comedic elements are almost like a farce and totally unrealistic and unbelievable BUT I suppose ED have to offer something for everyone so I tolerate the poor elements (for me) to enjoy the better bits. You know me I try to be positive ...


Leaning was perhaps the wrong terminology but I'm sure you knew what I meant! :Big Grin: 
You mean they aren't real? What have I been supporting all this time?  :Lol: 
I do enjoy other stories too!😀
Can I 'lean' next to you and then I will always be positive as well?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pond21

> Ohhh and also like When Vic and Adam rushed off to get married then had to rush straight to court


hi :Cheer:  mybe they do the it again i did hear rumours that they are coming back next week to finish the wedding if true that it be true they film the court stuf Aaron get lets off and Rushes to get married to Rob btw we know Robron gets married its all about Drama lol and then we have our Robron married Husbands a passionate kiss when they say i do and of to Las Vagas for there honyemoon :Heart:  :Cheer:  and Robron can get up all sorts in there honeymoon suite :Moonie:

----------

Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> So are We thinking that perhaps the wedding andpossibly appearing in court may be both on the same day?  If this is so, is it not a bit too close to the storyline of the day that Andy was going to marry Jo but he had to leave to go to court himself?  Surely they wouldn't do a rehash of that - No hang on, this is ED - of course they would!!!!


hi Don of course Ed will do that iys all about Drama and angst :Angry: and if its true that are carrying the wedding filming over to nextweek that could all tie with what IM said that Rob said this proves how much is in love with Aaron and wants to marry him asap and when they find Aaron not guilty of course and they will rush back to the wedding or even marry in the same building could happen if they are on location and could film at the same place the Town Hall

----------

Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

hi 77unicorns just sent a quick reply back to your PM matty

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Leaning was perhaps the wrong terminology but I'm sure you knew what I meant!
> You mean they aren't real? What have I been supporting all this time? 
> I do enjoy other stories too!😀
> Can I 'lean' next to you and then I will always be positive as well?


Sorry to spoiler the illusion, I apologise unreservedly.

Of course you can "lean" next to me  :Moonie:  (I am not always positive but I try to be).  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> Sorry to spoiler the illusion, I apologise unreservedly.
> 
> Of course you can "lean" next to me  (I am not always positive but I try to be).


You always help to bring me back to positivity land so I would say you're pretty near to it! 👍🏻

I see from Facebook that our boys are on tonight! :Cheer:

----------


## angeldust

> Well, at times it seems they don't appreciate Robron at all 
> 
> I find leaning to one particular character a little strange, I like Robron. *People forget they are fictitious, I think some people actually think they are real*. I also enjoy other stories in ED (not all, seeing Jimmy naked was enough to give me nightmare last night) like Ashley's dementia. Some stories need more work and thought,  some of the comedic elements are almost like a farce and totally unrealistic and unbelievable BUT I suppose ED have to offer something for everyone so I tolerate the poor elements (for me) to enjoy the better bits. You know me I try to be positive ...


Well that's another thing that also confuses me because sometimes I think I'm missing the point  :Stick Out Tongue:  Yes, I do love it when Robron are on screen but like you, I do like other stories in ED, especially Ashley's dementia and also the Pierce/Rhona storyline that's beginning to take shape. Sometimes I feel as though it's my mission on the other thread to defend Robert at any opportunity, even though I am a *Robron* fan, just so there's some kind of balance on there  :Angel:

----------

Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

A bit of Robron trivia- it's two years today since :Cartman: said to  :Ninja: after a scrapyard meeting, "Don't get cold feet, you'll make me think I fell for a quitter!"  :Wub:

----------


## princedracul

> A bit of Robron trivia- it's two years today sincesaid to after a scrapyard meeting, "Don't get cold feet, you'll make me think I fell for a quitter!"


Robert is the softest  :Wub:

----------


## Sug-din

> Robert is the softest


Sorry, my smutty mind went into overdrive on that line of yours - better go out for a wander in the snow and cool down!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

Well this week we've had Jimmy naked, Bob 1/2 naked - who next Eric, Sandy, Zac? :Sick: 

Sorry, but the only thing I enjoyed tonight was seeing our boys and  :Cartman: scenes with Nicola. 😁

----------


## Sug-din

I'm sitting here wondering to myself if I've missed something! Has it actually been confirmed somewhere that :Ninja: actually ends up in court?  :Confused:

----------


## EddyBee

> I'm sitting here wondering to myself if I've missed something! Has it actually been confirmed somewhere thatactually ends up in court?


I haven't seen any confirmation of that.

----------

Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I'm sitting here wondering to myself if I've missed something! Has it actually been confirmed somewhere thatactually ends up in court?


We have had NO confirmation of anything apart from  :Ninja:  hitting Kasim and  :Ninja:  being arrested, where it goes from there is anyones guess at this moment in time.

----------


## 77unicorns

Week 4 spoilers are up. Nothing for robert & Aaron. Debbie is back. Looks like Sarah has a new face ;)

*https://eastieoaks.wordpress.com/2017/01/13/emmerdale/*

----------

EddyBee (13-01-2017), Paul_Robs (13-01-2017), Sug-din (13-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> We have had NO confirmation of anything apart from  hitting Kasim and  being arrested, where it goes from there is anyones guess at this moment in time.


I thought I hadn't seen anything - probably just me getting the wrong idea by looking somewhere else briefly.  Thanks for the update. 😀

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I thought I hadn't seen anything - probably just me getting the wrong idea by looking somewhere else briefly.  Thanks for the update. 😀


I think  :Ninja:  may end up in more trouble than we would like and it my have some kind if effect on the wedding but I still believe they will get married.

I enjoyed tonights episode it was just slightly silly and loved the  :Cartman:  & Nicola stuff.

----------


## Sug-din

[QUOTE=Paul_Robs;863380]I think  :Ninja:  may end up in more trouble than we would like and it my have some kind if effect on the wedding but I still believe they will get married.

I enjoyed tonights episode it was just slightly silly and loved the  :Cartman:  & Nicola stuff.[/QUOTE

Unfortunately, I think your right but we will get the wedding in the end.   :Cheer: 
I really liked the  :Cartman: and Nicola stuff too.
I wonder if Lawrence would have got jealous if he'd seen how Ronnie was eyeing up the dancers.  :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

[QUOTE=Sug-din;863381]


> I think  may end up in more trouble than we would like and it my have some kind if effect on the wedding but I still believe they will get married.
> 
> I enjoyed tonights episode it was just slightly silly and loved the  & Nicola stuff.[/QUOTE
> 
> Unfortunately, I think your right but we will get the wedding in the end.  
> I really liked the and Nicola stuff too.
> I wonder if Lawrence would have got jealous if he'd seen how Ronnie was eyeing up the dancers.


I think Lawrence would have had a heart attack if he had gone, as the Ronnie/Lawrence is more platonic I think Ronnie is OK to grab an eyeful from time to time  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Sug-din

[QUOTE=Paul_Robs;863383]


> I think Lawrence would have had a heart attack if he had gone, as the Ronnie/Lawrence is more platonic I think Ronnie is OK to grab an eyeful from time to time


Yeah, it may have been too much for him - I was just laughing to myself how much Ronnie seemed to be enjoying it. 😁
Could have done without the glimpse of Bobs bum though! :Big Grin:

----------


## *RG83*

Here the link for the next heat of the character competition. No Aaron yet but obviously who makes it through the rounds affect Robron. Rebecca is in this heat  :Rotfl: .

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2198423

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

I don't generally like Nicola tbh but I think she works well with Robert as they're very similar and sort of antagonise each other but they both want to be successful and make money.

Being treated to Jimmy and bob with hardly any clothes is stomach churning when the fit cast members hardly ever get there's off  :Angry: .

----------

EddyBee (14-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Here the link for the next heat of the character competition. No Aaron yet but obviously who makes it through the rounds affect Robron. Rebecca is in this heat .
> 
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2198423



I've cast mine earlier - I bet you can't guess who I put at the bottom.  :Lol:

----------


## Sug-din

> I don't generally like Nicola tbh but I think she works well with Robert as they're very similar and sort of antagonise each other but they both want to be successful and make money.
> 
> Being treated to Jimmy and bob with hardly any clothes is stomach churning when the fit cast members hardly ever get there's off .


Yeah, they do work well together. Maybe because many years ago Nicola was his first encounter.😀
Bob & Jimmy clotheless do make you feel a bit squeamish don't they.  :Sick:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Here the link for the next heat of the character competition. No Aaron yet but obviously who makes it through the rounds affect Robron. Rebecca is in this heat .
> 
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2198423


Thanx  :Big Grin:  voted but when is Aaron? There can't be that many main characters left  :Searchme:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I don't generally like Nicola tbh but I think she works well with Robert as they're very similar and sort of antagonise each other but they both want to be successful and make money.
> 
> *Being treated to Jimmy and bob with hardly any clothes is stomach churning when the fit cast members hardly ever get there's off .*


*
*
The actor that plays jimmy obvs loves getting his kit off  :Sad:  but yes some of the fitsters should be less shy although I'm sure if he's in it much longer Kasim will be changing his shirt at least  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sug-din

Morning Everyone,
I trust you are all well and safe.  Thankfully the snow has about gone from here.😀

Am I sad in wishing it was this time next week and we knew exactly what happened?  :Big Grin: 

Saying that, I am actually looking forward to the episodes as it means we see more of our boys, as they are so good at the angst and making up scenes.  :Cheer:

----------


## flappinfanny

> [/B]
> The actor that plays jimmy obvs loves getting his kit off  but yes some of the fitsters should be less shy although I'm sure if he's in it much longer Kasim will be changing his shirt at least


You never know:-

----------

EddyBee (14-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Morning Everyone,
> I trust you are all well and safe.  Thankfully the snow has about gone from here.😀
> 
> Am I sad in wishing it was this time next week and we knew exactly what happened? 
> 
> Saying that, I am actually looking forward to the episodes as it means we see more of our boys, as they are so good at the angst and making up scenes.


afternoon Don :Cheer:   just be happy as i am everything will be fien Rob will get his man free and marry him and we have a wondeful wedding a passionate kiss when they say i do  and of to to the Robron Las Vagas honeymoon  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  and then they can get up to all sorts :Moonie:  :Heart:  im on our fluffy jet plane and having a glass of wine our Robron are power couple and all this Drama will make more stronger and in theend they love each other and are in love with other   :Cheer:  matty

----------


## Paul_Robs

Fun to watch, coin flipping for Vegas and Rob saying they love each other and if they do Vegas they will fly home married men  :Cheer: 

https://twitter.com/muppetpyjamas/st...26279664472064

----------

*RG83* (15-01-2017), EddyBee (14-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (16-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  :Cheer:  hello fellow Robroners are we a happy bunch today? i am and always happy with Robron and with all this Drama it will work as it always does and we have a lovely Robron Wedding a lovely passionate kiss when they say i do then Robron can go on ther Robron Honeymoon to Las Vags and get up to allsorts  :Moonie:  :Cheer:  that is for all now Robron forever and always  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (14-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> afternoon Don  just be happy as i am everything will be fien Rob will get his man free and marry him and we have a wondeful wedding a passionate kiss when they say i do  and of to to the Robron Las Vagas honeymoon  and then they can get up to all sorts im on our fluffy jet plane and having a glass of wine our Robron are power couple and all this Drama will make more stronger and in theend they love each other and are in love with other   matty


Hi Matty
Yeah you're right everything will be fine! :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

> Fun to watch, coin flipping for Vegas and Rob saying they love each other and if they do Vegas they will fly home married men 
> 
> https://twitter.com/muppetpyjamas/st...26279664472064


 I am a bit confused by what you said in relation to the clip - it's Danny being interviewed - Am I missing some sort of cryptic message here?  :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I am a bit confused by what you said in relation to the clip - it's Danny being interviewed - Am I missing some sort of cryptic message here?


There are two clips, the first one starts in the studio for a couple of seconds then moves to a clip of Robron on the stairs discussing getting married in Vegas - have another look.

----------


## Sug-din

> There are two clips, the first one starts in the studio for a couple of seconds then moves to a clip of Robron on the stairs discussing getting married in Vegas - have another look.


I saw it - sorry I was being incredibly thick there!!  That's great to see. Thanks. :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I saw it - sorry I was being incredibly thick there!!  That's great to see. Thanks.


Yes so  :Cartman:  is clearly well in love and into getting married, the Bex thing later in the week is innocent (even in  :Cartman:  is being a bit naughty saying don't tell  :Ninja: ) its all  :Ninja:  being insecure and untrusting, cannot wait to see how things go after the arrest with  :Cartman:  Chas and  :Ninja:

----------


## Sug-din

> Yes so  is clearly well in love and into getting married, the Bex thing later in the week is innocent (even in  is being a bit naughty saying don't tell ) its all  being insecure and untrusting, cannot wait to see how things go after the arrest with  Chas and


Yes, there's no doubt that he is definetly in love with  :Ninja: whole heartedly.  He's the one that said just think we coiuld come back as married (or words to that effect) so there's no doubt there.

I'm not sure about how I feel about that bit in the Bex scene, I can't decide if I think it's wrong or wether I can see why he said it?  :Ponder: 

Yes the after math of the arrest will be interesting viewing.


I wish we were allowed to use more than 8 emojis in a post it takes so much time to take them out when you find you've got too many!!       Aargh!!

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Yes, there's no doubt that he is definetly in love with whole heartedly.  He's the one that said just think we coiuld come back as married (or words to that effect) so there's no doubt there.
> 
> I'm not sure about how I feel about that bit in the Bex scene, I can't decide if I think it's wrong or wether I can see why he said it? 
> 
> Yes the after math of the arrest will be interesting viewing.
> 
> 
> I wish we were allowed to use more than 8 emojis in a post it takes so much time to take them out when you find you've got too many!!       Aargh!!


I think the Bex night comment is  :Cartman:  being daft like he is sometimes.

Yes the emoji limit is annoying especially with our ongoing system LOL

----------


## Sug-din

> I think the Bex night comment is  being daft like he is sometimes.
> 
> Yes the emoji limit is annoying especially with our ongoing system LOL


Yeah, :Cartman: can be daft now and again!  :Lol:  plus of course that is put in by the scriptwriters to set it all going :Big Grin: 

It gets annoying I think because it includes the ones from the quote you are using as well.  Maybe the Administraors will pick up on this and expand our number allowed.😀

----------


## Paul_Robs

:Cartman:  :Ninja:  :Cartman:  :Ninja:  :Cartman:  :Ninja:  :Cartman:  :Ninja:  Just cause I felt like it ... One faulty Robert

----------


## Sug-din

> Just cause I felt like it ... One faulty Robert


Now that's just trying to be clever because you know I wouldn't be able use any! :Moonie: 

But I *did* because of faulty Robert!!

----------


## pond21

> I think the Bex night comment is  being daft like he is sometimes.
> 
> Yes the emoji limit is annoying especially with our ongoing system LOL


hi paul just think what colour suit Aaron and Rob will ware for there wedding? i say Blue for Aaron and Rob maybe that wasicoat he wore for Aaron`s Birthday he did very hot :Cheer:  in yeah and do you think Andy could make a surprise visit for the wedding? now andy`s been cleared like Rob or was it Aaron said it and of we have Aaron found not gulity because Rob we get get finn to put pressure on kasim to try to drop the charges and i think it be like Adam and vic wedding if they were filming the court this week and aaron gets found not guilty and i heard that they are back next week to film the wedding so its looks like it yeah so it wil work out in the end we have a our Robron wedding and rush back get married have a passiante kiss when they say i do they of for a Robron Las Vagas Honeymoon when they can up to all sorts :Moonie:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi paul just think what colour suit Aaron and Rob will ware for there wedding? i say Blue for Aaron and Rob maybe that wasicoat he wore for Aaron`s Birthday he did very hot in yeah and do you think Andy could make a surprise visit for the wedding? now andy`s been cleared like Rob or was it Aaron said it and of we have Aaron found not gulity because Rob we get get finn to put pressure on kasim to try to drop the charges and i think it be like Adam and vic wedding if they were filming the court this week and aaron gets found not guilty and i heard that they are back next week to film the wedding so its looks like it yeah so it wil work out in the end we have a our Robron wedding and rush back get married have a passiante kiss when they say i do they of for a Robron Las Vagas Honeymoon when they can up to all sorts


Hi Matty- I think matching blue suits would be good?
It will all depend if they can get in touch with Andy, but I suppose in a way, Andy could have read the report of Lachlans trial in the paper and he could contact them.
We're still not sure that :Ninja: even ends up in court yet!
The wedding is getting closer every day.  :Cheer:

----------

flappinfanny (15-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Andy will come to the wedding and tell Robert he is proud of him  :Smile: 


They will wear blue suits and will look at each other like no-one else exists. :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> Andy will come to the wedding and tell Robert he is proud of him 
> 
> 
> They will wear blue suits and will look at each other like no-one else exists.


Morning

Now this is a good positive way to start the day and a week that will probably give us a fair bit of angst but also show us how much :Cartman:  :Ninja: really care for each other.  Thanks for that! :Cheer:

----------

Paul_Robs (15-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

After the wedding etc ... I think it would be interesting to see how  :Cartman:  would deal with someone making a homophobic comment to him, what would he do and say to that person as I have not yet seen him receive any negative reaction to him being in an intimate relationship with a man yet.

----------


## pond21

> After the wedding etc ... I think it would be interesting to see how  would deal with someone making a homophobic comment to him, what would he do and say to that person as I have not yet seen him receive any negative reaction to him being in an intimate relationship with a man yet.


hi i dont we will see its ploty just Aaron insurecites yeah so is everyone thinking this week the will film the wedding ? and lastweek was the court ? or wqs lastweek something else that bit is confussing me? we know Robron are getting married  :Clap:  and Aaron was in black not something you go to  wedding mybe a funneral ? mybe there`s no court? or mybe there was? and they find not gulity and they fim it this week? they coul;d do the Adam+Vic wedding yeah adama go`s to court and wedding after oh  i dont know  :Searchme: the one fir sure is that Aaron not going to prision yeah and like IM said Rob will do anything to marry Rob and this Drama only show how much he loves Aaron and will anything

----------


## Sug-din

> After the wedding etc ... I think it would be interesting to see how  would deal with someone making a homophobic comment to him, what would he do and say to that person as I have not yet seen him receive any negative reaction to him being in an intimate relationship with a man yet.


That would really show how good Ryan's acting ability is if they did that. The only thing that might stop him wanting to do that sort of scene would be because he actually got targeted with homophobic abuse in real life - I could be wrong of course that he would feel uncomfortable doing it.  It would be yet another way of ED tackling an issue though!  :Ponder: 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/e...y-been-7692154

----------


## pond21

hello everyone :Thumbsup: hows our Robroners feeling today? looking forward to this week i hope we get to see this jealous stuff all sorted out it bit boring to on to the wedding i hope Robron gets it sorted out before aaron`s arrested yeah and im hoping we get a kiss on the stairs when they talk about Las Vags :Clap:  :Heart:  and do everyone think they are filming the wedding this week? and last week was something else ? mybe a funneral or Aaron found not guilty and they marry next week? or there be no Court ?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> That would really show how good Ryan's acting ability is if they did that. The only thing that might stop him wanting to do that sort of scene would be because he actually got targeted with homophobic abuse in real life - I could be wrong of course that he would feel uncomfortable doing it.  It would be yet another way of ED tackling an issue though! 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/e...y-been-7692154


I think it would be interesting to see his reaction  :Cartman:  is so strong and in control this would be an opportunity to show him feeling slightly more vulnerable.

----------


## Sug-din

:


> hello everyonehows our Robroners feeling today? looking forward to this week i hope we get to see this jealous stuff all sorted out it bit boring to on to the wedding i hope Robron gets it sorted out before aaron`s arrested yeah and im hoping we get a kiss on the stairs when they talk about Las Vags and do everyone think they are filming the wedding this week? and last week was something else ? mybe a funneral or Aaron found not guilty and they marry next week? or there be no Court ?


Hi Matty, I'm feeling not too bad at all today. It would be good if this jealousy stuff got put to rest once and for all.  A kiss on the stairs would be great. 
I'm beginning to wonder if this court thing is a red herring and maybe if there has been a court case it could actually be the sentencing case for Lachlan and :Ninja: just been attending to see the result - they did say at his trial last week that Lachlan would be held in jail until this time.  I could be completely wrong though.
Either way it seems pretty certain that they are filming the wedding this week.   :Cheer:

----------

pond21 (15-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think it would be interesting to see his reaction  is so strong and in control this would be an opportunity to show him feeling slightly more vulnerable.


That's true he is usually so in control it would be interesting to see how he would cope with it and how it would make him feel and after all he would have  :Ninja: there at his side to support him - it would be an interesting turn to see him being supported through something.👍🏻

----------


## pond21

> :
> 
> Hi Matty, I'm feeling not too bad at all today. It would be good if this jealousy stuff got put to rest once and for all.  A kiss on the stairs would be great. 
> I'm beginning to wonder if this court thing is a red herring and maybe if there has been a court case it could actually be the sentencing case for Lachlan andjust been attending to see the result - they did say at his trial last week that Lachlan would be held in jail until this time.  I could be completely wrong though.
> Either way it seems pretty certain that they are filming the wedding this week.


  :Cheer:  i think you could be right it might well be a red herring i forgot about Lachlans pre sentcing could be and if Lucy and isoable going away soon lucy having the twins and isoable doing GCE`S  wouldny makes sense to have Aaron in prsion for 6 months and we no Robron and Robron about to move in Mill Cott so its all about DRama yeah so its 6weeks to air so i say about 28th Feb and that could tie with Maxine`s Episodes she has 2 in Feb and she is the Queen of Robron and she will see defo see us right and like IM said hes read the scrpit and is defo going ahead and IM said Rob proves how much he`s in love with Aaron and loves him and will do anything to get him up the asile and im fair to say this jealous will be cleared way before then and there`s twists and turns as always with Robron but defo we have a Robron Wedding and defo a passionate Kiss when they say i do  :Cheer:  and then go away to Las Vagas for there Robron Honeymoon where they can get up to all sorts  :Moonie:

----------


## Sug-din

> i think you could be right it might well be a red herring i forgot about Lachlans pre sentcing could be and if Lucy and isoable going away soon lucy having the twins and isoable doing GCE`S  wouldny makes sense to have Aaron in prsion for 6 months and we no Robron and Robron about to move in Mill Cott so its all about DRama yeah so its 6weeks to air so i say about 28th Feb and that could tie with Maxine`s Episodes she has 2 in Feb and she is the Queen of Robron and she will see defo see us right and like IM said hes read the scrpit and is defo going ahead and IM said Rob proves how much he`s in love with Aaron and loves him and will do anything to get him up the asile and im fair to say this jealous will be cleared way before then and there`s twists and turns as always with Robron but defo we have a Robron Wedding and defo a passionate Kiss when they say i do  and then go away to Las Vagas for there Robron Honeymoon where they can get up to all sorts


I'm probably completely wrong about the red herring court thing as maybe it's wishful thinking that  :Ninja:  case doesn't get as far as court, but you never know! You're right about it not making sense about him going to prison when they are already losing Lucy & Isobel for a while.  

I'm sure Maxine will give us some very touching moments between or boys if she is part of the wedding episodes.  :Heart: 

I'm sure I don't know what you mean Robron getting up to all sorts in Vegas, I'm sure all they will be doing would be sightseeing.  :Embarrassment:  :Lol:

----------


## Sug-din

Yet another random thought has come into my head.  :Big Grin: 
Do you think this recent surgery that Ryan has undergone could be somehow connected to something that maybe happened when he did that scene when he was hanging from the rope at the Adventure playground?   :Ponder:

----------


## pond21

[QUOTE=Sug-din;863526]I'm probably completely wrong about the red herring court thing as maybe it's wishful thinking that  :Ninja:  case doesn't get as far as court, but you never know! You're right about it not making sense about him going to prison when they are already losing Lucy & Isobel for a while.  

I'm sure Maxine will give us some very touching moments between or boys if she is part of the wedding episodes.  :Heart: 

I'm sure I don't know what you mean Robron getting up to all sorts in Vegas, I'm sure all they will be doing would be sightseeing.  :Embarrassment:  :Lol: [/QUOTE hi Don  :Cheer:  they will be sight seing doing all casio`s and all the usual stuff and all the other things that Honeymoon couples get up to when they just got Married :Moonie:  :Rotfl:  :Lol:  matty

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Matty - I' m really not that naive that I don't know what they'll be getting up to besides sight-seeing and casinos - they'll be in the Hotel room drinking beer and watching football on the tele - Oh, no they won't!!!!
 :Moonie:  :Moonie:  :Heart:

----------

pond21 (15-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Matty - I' m really not that naive that I don't know what they'll be getting up to besides sight-seeing and casinos - they'll be in the Hotel room drinking beer and watching football on the tele - Oh, no they won't!!!!


Don't know what you mean  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> Don't know what you mean


Well if there not watching the football it  might be, tonsil 'tennis', or toss the caber or synchronised gymnastics!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Well if there not watching the football it  might be, tonsil 'tennis', or toss the caber or synchronised gymnastics!


How Rude, I think  :Cartman:  would be good at tossing  :Ninja:  caber  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> How Rude, I think  would be good at tossing  caber


 
Why do people ring me late at night and talk for an hour when there's other things I'd rather be doing - like being on here - hence my late reply.

There's a vision to go to bed with  :Cartman:  :Ninja: caber tossing!  :Lol: 
I'll be getting banned from here if I carry on with my smut talk.  :Big Grin:  :Moonie:

----------


## *RG83*

There's another heat but no Aaron yet, think he'll be in the last one:
http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2199022

There's also the best looking male soap character one which contain both Robert and Aaron. This one is different though as you vote upto 10 or as little as 1 character(s) you find attractive, instead of putting anyone in an order:

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2199087

----------

Paul_Robs (16-01-2017), Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

morning everyone  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 

got bit of a cold just now but looking forward to seeing them both this week  :Love:  a bit of drama doesn't matteras its all going to work out good in the end  :Wub: 

not sure i understand about all these games though ... being such a simple country boy myself  :Angel:  i obvs need educating  :Lol:

----------


## Sug-din

Morning folks
Hope we are all well!
How do we all feel about what's coming up for  :Cartman:  :Ninja: this week?  I'm staying positive that it maybe won't play out as bad as we initially thought. There is some embargoed stuff in there as well apparently so that could create the usual twists and turns.  :Ponder: 
Either way we know our boys will get through this together.  :Cheer:

----------

pond21 (16-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> morning everyone 
> 
> got bit of a cold just now but looking forward to seeing them both this week  a bit of drama doesn't matteras its all going to work out good in the end 
> 
> not sure i understand about all these games though ... being such a simple country boy myself  i obvs need educating


Hi Micheal - hope your cold isn't too bad and clears up soon. 😀
The boys will pull through this week even stronger than ever. :Bow: 
I wouldn't worry too much about 'these games' it's just my smutty mind working overtime, late at night. I promise I'll try and rein it in.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal - hope your cold isn't too bad and clears up soon. 😀
> The boys will pull through this week even stronger than ever.
> I wouldn't worry too much about 'these games' it's just my smutty mind working overtime, late at night. I promise I'll try and rein it in.


thanx don  :Smile:  you're right all these dramas will bring them even closer together  :Love:  and don't worry about smut I l love it really  :Rotfl:

----------

Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> thanx don  you're right all these dramas will bring them even closer together  and don't worry about smut I l love it really


 :Cheer:  hello buddy im always postive and it work out fine and it play out as it should be and mybe will get a small kiss on the stairs when they talk anout the Las vagas wedding and of course it work out they are filming the wedding this week and last week was the DRama bit and i think the charges will be dropped i say because Kasim threw the first punch and aaaron hit him after  and i think Rob will get his bae out and this is what IM that he will do anything to to get aaron up the asile:moonie a bit smutty talk there  :Big Grin:  and i think once they have this heart to heart it be fine it has to and it plotty and i think Aaron knows deep down he can trust Rob its the writers that will turn it what its not we all know they get get married and we get a big kiss when they say i do defo and then they can go to Las Vagas for the Robron Honeymoon for getting up to all sorts :moonie btw but is this Drama really needed ? lets just hope this will be th happiness Robron gets and i think it will be and it be quite for a bit with Lucy of soon to have her baby and isoble for her GCE`s

----------


## Paul_Robs

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...n-danny-miller

Interesting, the headline is a shocker but read the article and it makes sense.

----------


## Paul_Robs

A couple of comments from the other place for those who don't check:-

" :Cartman:  promises  :Ninja:  that he'll stand by him no matter what the outcome of his hearing is" allegedly for the 23rd 

and

Friday the 20th "Finn is furious with  :Cartman:  and  :Ninja: "

I am actually looking forward to seeing all this play out, if  :Ninja:  was going to jail we would surely by now have heard of Danny taking some time off and there isn't anything of that nature around.

----------


## Sug-din

> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...n-danny-miller
> 
> Interesting, the headline is a shocker but read the article and it makes sense.


It just goes to show if you read only one line of something and judge it on that how wrong you can be. :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

This is really funny and could be interesting if IanM takes note:-

http://www.gaytimes.co.uk/culture/59...urn-emmerdale/

----------


## Sug-din

> A couple of comments from the other place for those who don't check:-
> 
> " promises  that he'll stand by him no matter what the outcome of his hearing is" allegedly for the 23rd 
> 
> and
> 
> Friday the 20th "Finn is furious with  and "
> 
> I am actually looking forward to seeing all this play out, if  was going to jail we would surely by now have heard of Danny taking some time off and there isn't anything of that nature around.


So are these actually spoiler lines or has somebody just thought this, written it online and subsequently certain ones are taking it as truth? :Ponder: 

I actually can't wait now for this to go ahead.  You're right there surely would have been something going about now if Danny had been going to take a break and in all the articles he's done lately there's not even been the slightest hint of that. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sug-din

> This is really funny and could be interesting if IanM takes note:-
> 
> http://www.gaytimes.co.uk/culture/59...urn-emmerdale/


A new jealousy story line. :Cartman: is jealous of  :Ninja: and his closeness to Adam, are they having an affair?  :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> So are these actually spoiler lines or has somebody just thought this, written it online and subsequently certain ones are taking it as truth?
> 
> I actually can't wait now for this to go ahead.  You're right there surely would have been something going about now if Danny had been going to take a break and in all the articles he's done lately there's not even been the slightest hint of that.


Not sure, comments are they have seen it on Twitter from Metro, who knows we will see.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> A new jealousy story line.is jealous of and his closeness to Adam, are they having an affair?


It would be cool, Rob and Vic both jealous LOL  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> It would be cool, Rob and Vic both jealous LOL



That could make for an interesting storyline - after all they've both kissed  :Ninja: .  :Big Grin: 
Who is going to be brave enough to post that sort of line for people to talk about?  :Lol:  perhaps not a good idea!! :Banned:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> That could make for an interesting storyline - after all they've both kissed . 
> Who is going to be brave enough to post that sort of line for people to talk about?  perhaps not a good idea!!


I have already posted it on the other place LOL - am I bad  :Thumbsup:  :Bow:  :Moonie:

----------


## Sug-din

> I have already posted it on the other place LOL - am I bad


I couldn't resist having a quick look there - it doesn't take long does it? :Lol:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I couldn't resist having a quick look there - it doesn't take long does it?


I am waiting for the real doom merchants to appear.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> I am waiting for the real doom merchants to appear.


Talk about lighting the blue touch paper and running away - how could anyone suggest just a thing? :Big Grin:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...n-danny-miller
> 
> Interesting, the headline is a shocker but read the article and it makes sense.


Hi Paul  :Cheer:  I seem to get a dead link but it maybe blocked here  :Angry:  what does it say please

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Micheal
There's another link here - see if that works. 😀
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...n-danny-miller

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Paul  I seem to get a dead link but it maybe blocked here  what does it say please


Try this

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...n-danny-miller

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Try this
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...n-danny-miller


Sorry Paul, I shouldn't interfere - it was you Micheal was asking - just me being nosey again! :Embarrassment:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Micheal
> There's another link here - see if that works. 😀
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...n-danny-miller


 :Cheer:  hi Don how my fellow Robroner today? im thinking this week will work out fine and our Robron will work out there troubles and our Rob will get his man free when something matters to Rob like aaron does he do anything  :Cheer:  and this is one of them and we have a Robron Wedding soon cant wait so stay calm and it good and Maxine wont let us down and she will give us some lovely scenes and episoade and im sure we get a lovley kiss when they are on the stairs matty keep the faith all this Drama will make Robron stronger

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Sorry Paul, I shouldn't interfere - it was you Micheal was asking - just me being nosey again!


Its OK  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don how my fellow Robroner today? im thinking this week will work out fine and our Robron will work out there troubles and our Rob will get his man free when something matters to Rob like aaron does he do anything  and this is one of them and we have a Robron Wedding soon cant wait so stay calm and it good and Maxine wont let us down and she will give us some lovely scenes and episoade and im sure we get a lovley kiss when they are on the stairs matty keep the faith all this Drama will make Robron stronger


Hi Matty, I'm grand - hope you are too.
We need you to keep dropping in these positive vibes to brighten our days and assure us that everything will work out fine. :Cheer: 👍🏻

----------


## pond21

> Sorry Paul, I shouldn't interfere - it was you Micheal was asking - just me being nosey again!


hi Don :Cheer:  just read i dont think Aaron will go to prison and i dont think it go to trail either and i say kasim will drop the charge becuase he threw the first punch and then Aaron hit him and the star could of said about the upcoming wedding and that would effect Robron and we all know that wont happen they are filming the wedding this week and i think its twists and turns and something happens yeah and Rob will do anything to marry Aaron like IM said yeah im not bothered it will be ok keep the faith Robrorners Aaron`s going nowhere only with Robert to Las Vagas for there Honeymoon and get up to all sorts  :Moonie:  :Cheer:  and when they come back then Robron can get to work on there home Mill Cott matty

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2017), Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty, I'm grand - hope you are too.
> We need you to keep dropping in these positive vibes to brighten our days and assure us that everything will work out fine.👍🏻


ive been a robron Fan since day 1 and will always will be they will of course have ups and downs they everyone else in life and IM is Robron fan and maxine and a few other writers so im sure they will give us fans want we want and of Course both Danny+Ryan want to have Robron happy and married but they love the Drama and angst like both Danny+Ryan they love doing the making up scenes after so it be fine just Drama and we will get what want in the end our Robron married and have a great start together as husbands :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Don and Paul thank you both  :Cheer: 

Interesting and very nice pic of Danny prob at some awards show  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

Poor :Cartman: only gets to appear for a few minutes so they can move on somebody else's storyline!  :Sad: 
Consolation is that we'll see a lot more of him &  :Ninja: this week though.😀
I have to say  :Cartman: did look good though. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening everyone.


Evening, trust you are well and looking forward to what this week is going to bring us.😁

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Good evening everyone.


 :Cheer:  hows my fellow Robroner tonight? whats your thoughts about the filming last week? and Robrons filming this week for there Wedding i say its defo goes ahead yeah? or do you think last week was the sentencing of Laclans ? so thats what were filming and Robron`s is this week?

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2017), Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> Evening, trust you are well and looking forward to what this week is going to bring us.😁


I'm looking forward to it. I think we could have quite a few surprises as I suspect that the spoilers have revealed very little.

I just don't want Aaron ending up with a prison sentence.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> hows my fellow Robroner tonight? whats your thoughts about the filming last week? and Robrons filming this week for there Wedding i say its defo goes ahead yeah? or do you think last week was the sentencing of Laclans ? so thats what were filming and Robron`s is this week?


I'm not sure but as no one has seen anything and there are no rumours, I think the wedding has not already been filmed.

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm looking forward to it. I think we could have quite a few surprises as I suspect that the spoilers have revealed very little.
> 
> I just don't want Aaron ending up with a prison sentence.


I think we are all hoping there's a few things going to happen that haven't been given out and I'm hoping :Ninja: doesn't get as far court and  that it's all sorted before that.  :Thumbsup:

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (16-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I'm looking forward to it. I think we could have quite a few surprises as I suspect that the spoilers have revealed very little.
> 
> I just don't want Aaron ending up with a prison sentence.


 :Cheer: i dont it will get far im not convinced the court stuff Aarron related i think it was luckys if im thinking right and mybe Kasim will drop the charges with pressure from Finn after all Kasimn did pull the first punch lol and Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the asile to shaow how much he Loves Aaron and we have  our Robron Wedding get a big kiss when they say i do and go on honeymoon to Las Vagas and have a great time  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2017), Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I'm not sure but as no one has seen anything and there are no rumours, I think the wedding has not already been filmed.


i think some poster on the other was sure they are filming it this week yeah and we know they will be getting married yeah so lets all stay postive and we have a wonderfull Robron Wedding to watch once this little Drama is over and all of this will make Robron stronger and get through it and IM and Maxine will give us that something to be proud off

----------

Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Didn't someone say that the pic of Aaron in a suit was for the wedding or for court or for 'something else' ?

----------


## dees1

How's everyone?  

I'm sad today.  Lost my lovely dog yesterday  :Sad:

----------


## EddyBee

> Didn't someone say that the pic of Aaron in a suit was for the wedding or for court or for 'something else' ?


Yes they did, but how could they possibly nnow why Danny Miller was dressed like thar???

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-01-2017), Sug-din (16-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> How's everyone?  
> 
> I'm sad today.  Lost my lovely dog yesterday


Very sorry to hear that.

----------


## pond21

> How's everyone?  
> 
> I'm sad today.  Lost my lovely dog yesterday


hi mydear ah sorry to hear that im fine thanks im looking forward to watch robron this week hope we get some good scenes and hope we gte a small kiss when they are on the stairs and im postive all this Drama will sorts itself out and we have Robron Wedding to watch

----------


## Sug-din

> How's everyone?  
> 
> I'm sad today.  Lost my lovely dog yesterday


Ah that's so sad - really feel for you. Hugs! :Heart:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> How's everyone?  
> 
> I'm sad today.  Lost my lovely dog yesterday


O that's sad  I'm so sorry to hear that x

----------


## Paul_Robs

> How's everyone?  
> 
> I'm sad today.  Lost my lovely dog yesterday


So sorry to hear that news, thinking of you  :Heart:

----------


## dees1

It's just weird without him.    He was a complete nutter  :Smile: 

Anyway going back to positive things, how hot did rain-soaked Robert look?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dees1

It's just weird without him.    He was a complete nutter  :Smile: 

Anyway going back to positive things, how hot did rain-soaked Robert look?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> It's just weird without him.    He was a complete nutter 
> 
> Anyway going back to positive things, how hot did rain-soaked Robert look?



 :Cartman: looks hot rain-soaked or dry!  :Bow:

----------


## Paul_Robs

:Cartman:  looked good and it was nice to see him pottering around doing every day stuff and not with Bex, I am looking forward to him and  :Ninja:  getting started on the house obviously this will be after the next few weeks of angst and wedding etc .....

----------


## dees1

Nah rain soaked definitely hotter, in my humble opinion, esp when he strips off to dry  :Smile:

----------

*RG83* (17-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

The other place are still talking about that Adam having a gay phase thing I posted earlier  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> Nah rain soaked definitely hotter, in my humble opinion, esp when he strips off to dry


He might need a bit of assistance - any volunteers?   :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

> looked good and it was nice to see him pottering around doing every day stuff and not with Bex, I am looking forward to him and  getting started on the house obviously this will be after the next few weeks of angst and wedding etc .....


It was good to see him starting to become involved with the Mill.  This is what we need to see after all that's coming up discussions about what they actually want to achieve with their new home. :Cheer: 


I see from your's and my locations on here you are going to be responsible for the cleaning after I've done the renovation? 😀

----------


## Sug-din

> The other place are still talking about that Adam having a gay phase thing I posted earlier


Oh No - not more angst? :Big Grin:

----------


## *RG83*

It's simply impossible to debate Robert's side of things on 'there' without a certain someone absolving Aaron of all blame and putting it all on Robert. I hope that place dies on it's backside soon, id be delighted tbh  :Thumbsup: .

----------


## Sug-din

> It's simply impossible to debate Robert's side of things on 'there' without a certain someone absolving Aaron of all blame and putting it all on Robert. I hope that place dies on it's backside soon, id be delighted tbh .


That was what used to really upset me on there. :Sad: 
Stay here, at least we're willing to hear both sides.  :Cheer:

----------


## *RG83*

> The other place are still talking about that Adam having a gay phase thing I posted earlier


I ignored it as it's clearly Adam and his attention seeking he's developed since IAC, got ideas above his station if you ask me.

The whole gays get better stories doesn't even make sense as Finn, Ronnie and if you count Lawrence haven't exactly been showered with material.

Robert isn't gay so if he means him, he doesn't count either.

That leaves Aaron which it's true but then you could hardly do any of Aaron's stories with Adam could you without rewriting the character.

----------


## Sug-din

Morning all

 :Cartman: vows to stand by  :Ninja: 
http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/17/emmerd...rrest-6380303/

----------

*RG83* (17-01-2017), Paul_Robs (17-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Morning all  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 




> The other place are still talking about that Adam having a gay phase thing I posted earlier


Yea they obvs don't get that's just Adam (Thomas) sense of humour  :Smile:   ED won't be going there anyway as sad people on the mt of the other place have already complained about "too many gay couples" and besides ... we want all the best drama for our boyz  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning all 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they obvs don't get that's just Adam (Thomas) sense of humour   ED won't be going there anyway as sad people on the mt of the other place have already complained about "too many gay couples" and besides ... we want all the best drama for our boyz


Yes, I would say that was just a joke as far as he was concerned. 😁  Anyway I think they've done enough jealousy storylines between :Cartman: &  :Ninja: to last for a while.  :Big Grin: 

Do we think from this latest spoiler that Vegas is yet another holiday that they will never go on - or is there still a few twists to the story yet to come?  :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Yes, I would say that was just a joke as far as he was concerned. 😁  Anyway I think they've done enough jealousy storylines between& to last for a while. 
> 
> Do we think from this latest spoiler that Vegas is yet another holiday that they will never go on - or *is there still a few twists to the story yet to come?*


yes I hope there are more twists  :Smile:  I am sure they will go to Vegas at some point but not to get married but there has been such a big build up about it i'm sure something will happen. Maybe they will go and will enough money for to buy the Mill outright and do it all up  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (17-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> It's simply impossible to debate Robert's side of things on 'there' without a certain someone absolving Aaron of all blame and putting it all on Robert. I hope that place dies on it's backside soon, id be delighted tbh .


I know exactly how you feel  :Crying:  Some of us try to but then we seem to get shut down! I'm sure it'll be said that Aaron beating up Kasim is Robert's fault too  :Wal2l:

----------

*RG83* (17-01-2017), EddyBee (17-01-2017), Sug-din (17-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Micheal

Not Robron related - just hoping your cold is getting better and it's not bothering you too much.

Take care of yourself.

Don :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

:Clap:  hello fellow Robroners hows everybody? So Rob`s looking at getting insurance for Mill Cott so its fitting into place it wont be long to our Robron moving in there very own family home  :Heart:  :Clap:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Micheal
> 
> Not Robron related - just hoping your cold is getting better and it's not bothering you too much.
> 
> Take care of yourself.
> 
> Don


hi Don hope you are well so next week is all about getting Aaron out of this little pickle and i think Finn will get Kasim to back track on his charge and our Rob is all concerned for his bae and Aaron is worried about not getting to marry Rob and this what IM said that Rob cant wait to marry Aaron and this is proved how much Rob Loves Aaron :Heart:  and mybe we have a lovely kiss to to seal there love  :Clap:  matty

----------

Sug-din (17-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> hello fellow Robroners hows everybody? So Rob`s looking at getting insurance for Mill Cott so its fitting into place it wont be long to our Robron moving in there very own family home


Hi Matty,
I'm fine, hope you are ok?😀
Yes  :Cartman: sorting out the finances for the Mill.  It make take them a while to make it habitable but hopefully we'll see them doing things to sort it out once all this angst over the next couple of weeks are over.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Paul_Robs

Nice clip of Robron on Facebook if you follow ED.

----------

EddyBee (17-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Nice clip of Robron on Facebook if you follow ED.


 :Clap: hello i do follow but im going watch it live yeah so going by next week Robron are fine but Aaron has a date for the hearing and Rob will stand by his bae and will wait for him but i dont think it will get that far i think the charges be dropped and they get get married i think we could get a littl kiss when Aaron+Robert talk next week and i think we get one this week  :Clap:

----------


## Sug-din

> Nice clip of Robron on Facebook if you follow ED.


Thanks - that is a good clip - I would call that more frustration than jealousy! :Ponder: 👍🏻

----------


## Sug-din

> hello i do follow but im going watch it live yeah so going by next week Robron are fine but Aaron has a date for the hearing and Rob will stand by his bae and will wait for him but i dont think it will get that far i think the charges be dropped and they get get married i think we could get a littl kiss when Aaron+Robert talk next week and i think we get one this week


Hopefully that's just the way it will go! :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Thanks - that is a good clip - I would call that more frustration than jealousy!👍🏻


Absolutely,  :Ninja:  just wanted to excitedly show what he'd bought,  :Cartman:  said can we talk about it later, so normal couples conversation,  :Ninja:  just wanted to do it there and then, also Rob did say Bex has been spending all her time with Ross so that surely makes  :Ninja:  feel better  :Big Grin:

----------

*RG83* (17-01-2017), EddyBee (17-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty,
> I'm fine, hope you are ok?😀
> Yes sorting out the finances for the Mill.  It make take them a while to make it habitable but hopefully we'll see them doing things to sort it out once all this angst over the next couple of weeks are over.


i argee and i know Aaron`s got the plea hearing date but i dont it will get to far i Finn will pressure Kasim to drop it then we can get Robron planning the wedding and this week will be forgotten and they come together and plan it and i hope we get a little Hug or kiss and im looking to see Rob telling chas all bout the wedding they talked about before Aaron got arressted and like IM said all this proves how much he wants aaron and loves Aaron he will get Aaropn up the asile at no cost  :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (17-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Absolutely,  just wanted to excitedly show what he'd bought,  said can we talk about it later, so normal couples conversation,  just wanted to do it there and then, also Rob did say Bex has been spending all her time with Ross so that surely makes  feel better


It couldn't be more obvious that there's nothing going on  between them as he wouldn't mention her spending time with Ross. 👍🏻


Gonna be a bit cheeky here,  certain places would probably take that as a lie from :Cartman: to cover his back.  :Lol:  :Rotfl:

----------

Paul_Robs (17-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> Thanks - that is a good clip - I would call that more frustration than jealousy!👍🏻


Me too

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal
> 
> Not Robron related - just hoping your cold is getting better and it's not bothering you too much.
> 
> Take care of yourself.
> 
> Don


Hi Don yes I'm getting better thanks for asking  :Heart:  the snows gone but still freezing and this must be the longest cold ever but I think we're all giving it to each other  :Sad:  still have quite a husky voice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (17-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

*Favourite Emmerdale Character 2017.*

Voting has started for the 'Favourite Emmerdale Character, Round 1, Heat 7.' This features Aaron, as well as Liv & Paddy. 

If you're a member over at Digital Spy, please vote. Voting closes on Friday at 5am. (Robert is already through to the next round.)

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2199710

----------

*RG83* (17-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Don yes I'm getting better thanks for asking  the snows gone but still freezing and this must be the longest cold ever but I think we're all giving it to each other  still have quite a husky voice


hi buddy hope you are well so Robron are back on track next week and Rob will stand by his man and do anything to marry him and they have a worried chat and Rob is going nowhere and i loke Rob was telling chas about the Vags Wedding nut i think Kasim will drop the charges just before the wedding and the we have our Robron saying i do with a gig kiss x keep the faith Robron will be ok x :Clap:  :Heart:

----------

Sug-din (17-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don yes I'm getting better thanks for asking  the snows gone but still freezing and this must be the longest cold ever but I think we're all giving it to each other  still have quite a husky voice


Pleased to hear your improving - look on the bright side, some people see a 'husky voice' as an attractive feature! 😀 :Embarrassment:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi buddy hope you are well so Robron are back on track next week and Rob will stand by his man and do anything to marry him and they have a worried chat and Rob is going nowhere and i loke Rob was telling chas about the Vags Wedding nut i think Kasim will drop the charges just before the wedding and the we have our Robron saying i do with a gig kiss x keep the faith Robron will be ok x


Hi matty x I think your right it will be something like that with kasim cos Finn will get him to change his mind for Aaron. From Danny said they're going to be more friends  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (17-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Enjoyed the scenes with our boys tonight - I don't think :Cartman: could make it any more obvious or be more honest that his connection with Bex is anything more than business. :Thumbsup: 
I found that bit from Chas about a past relationship a bit strange. :Ponder: 
The Nicola stuff is odd really when you think about it - at the end of the day she was trespassing when the fire happened - but that does seem to have been overlooked!   :Big Grin: 
Can't really think of much to say about the Finn & Kasim bit - bunny boiler springs to mind!  :Lol: 

All in all I would say that was quite an action filled episode made even better by our boys. :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> Enjoyed the scenes with our boys tonight - I don't thinkcould make it any more obvious or be more honest that his connection with Bex is anything more than business.
> I found that bit from Chas about a past relationship a bit strange.
> The Nicola stuff is odd really when you think about it - at the end of the day she was trespassing when the fire happened - but that does seem to have been overlooked!  
> Can't really think of much to say about the Finn & Kasim bit - bunny boiler springs to mind! 
> 
> All in all I would say that was quite an action filled episode made even better by our boys.


hi Don the ep was good we all know the meetings are only business but of course Aaron thinks its more thats what will anger him the most when jimmy or finn said he spent the afternoon with Bex and thats why he hit kasim and i hope we have a proper conversation that clears it up but its soon forgotton about next week when they are back to normal  :Clap:  keep the faith i am and we have our Robron married and husbands cant wait :clap

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don the ep was good we all know the meetings are only business but of course Aaron thinks its more thats what will anger him the most when jimmy or finn said he spent the afternoon with Bex and thats why he hit kasim and i hope we have a proper conversation that clears it up but its soon forgotton about next week when they are back to normal  keep the faith i am and we have our Robron married and husbands cant wait :clap


Hi Matty - you're right it will all get sorted out and we'll move forward to the Wedding and their new home. :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - you're right it will all get sorted out and we'll move forward to the Wedding and their new home.


hi don think this week wont be as bad as the spolier pic sugests and we have we have 2 maxines episodes to come soon and i think 1 of them is the Robron Wedding :Clap:   and i think the other 1 is to clear up some other things to and i think we get a little kiss on the stairs to and i think Maxines epsiodes will be like SSW  and if she writes the Robron ep it be good and within the chars of Robron and even IM has a soft spot for our Robron to and i think he will give some lovely Romantic scenes to please us im sure and of twists and turns and Drama of course  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don think this week wont be as bad as the spolier pic sugests and we have we have 2 maxines episodes to come soon and i think 1 of them is the Robron Wedding  and i think the other 1 is to clear up some other things to and i think we get a little kiss on the stairs to and i think Maxines epsiodes will be like SSW  and if she writes the Robron ep it be good and within the chars of Robron and even IM has a soft spot for our Robron to and i think he will give some lovely Romantic scenes to please us im sure and of twists and turns and Drama of course


hi Matty
The spoiler pic for tonight's episode made it look worse than it was and even the video clip for Thursdays ep of  :Ninja:  calling  :Cartman: out for lying at Home Farm is only part of the whole thing so it could all play out completely different too.  :Thumbsup: 

Maxine does love our Robron so I've every confidence she'll give us some lovely scenes. :Heart: 

I'm sure there'll be a few twists in this next few episodes that we don't expect. :Ponder: 

Roll on the Wedding!! :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I enjoyed tonights episode,  :Ninja:  was funny with the sunglasses  :Cartman:  wasn't meaning to ignore  :Ninja:  he was just busy and didn't realise so I think when Chas pointed it out to  :Cartman:  he focused on  :Ninja:  straight away. 

As is becoming even clearer  :Ninja:  is causing himself the stress and I don't think there is anything anyone  :Cartman:  included could do to stop this journey.

I am hopeful after this week we see  :Ninja:  forgiven by Kasim and Finn and they drop any charges - cross fingers

----------


## Sug-din

> I enjoyed tonights episode,  was funny with the sunglasses  wasn't meaning to ignore  he was just busy and didn't realise so I think when Chas pointed it out to  he focused on  straight away. 
> 
> As is becoming even clearer  is causing himself the stress and I don't think there is anything anyone  included could do to stop this journey.
> 
> I am hopeful after this week we see  forgiven by Kasim and Finn and they drop any charges - cross fingers


Aaron was funny with his pose in the doorway and his 'you talking to me' American accent and the smile that Robert did, I think was a combination of Robert & Ryan, it looked so natural.

Robert really is oblivious how much time he's spending on the business is getting to Aaron and he did change his attention to him as soon as he came in.

I'm hopeful about the charges being dropped too  - even if it goes to the hearing stages that doesn't mean it will actually go to court, if they consider there is not enough to make a case - if I'm right in my thinking?



No emojis in this as I couldn't fit them in!!

----------

Paul_Robs (17-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

morning everyone  :Cheer: 

looking forward to next few days eps although i think it is thursday and friday that has the embargoed stuff  :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

> morning everyone 
> 
> looking forward to next few days eps although i think it is thursday and friday that has the embargoed stuff


Morning - is the cold still improving? 😁

The next few episodes should be good - I'm not particularly looking forward to  :Ninja: calling  :Cartman: out for lying on Thursday but it hopefully won't be as bad as it seems on the clip.  :Ponder: 

There is some embargoed bits so that should be interesting to see how it plays out.  :Thumbsup: 

Anyway whatever the drama it keeps our boys on screen for longer. :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning - is the cold still improving? 😁
> 
> The next few episodes should be good - I'm not particularly looking forward to calling out for lying on Thursday but it hopefully won't be as bad as it seems on the clip. 
> 
> There is some embargoed bits so that should be interesting to see how it plays out. 
> 
> Anyway whatever the drama it keeps our boys on screen for longer.


hi dom i'm getting there thanx  :Smile: 

you're right cos we know there *are* going to get married so bring on all the drama and we keep seeing them more  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------

Sug-din (18-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Talking about the wedding see this link I've just found.  :Cheer: 

http://dannymillerfansite.tumblr.com/

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Talking about the wedding see this link I've just found. 
> 
> http://dannymillerfansite.tumblr.com/


yes its ed twitter from about half hour ago and that's better version than periscope so....he's filming a wedding  :Wub:  :Love:  :Wub:  :Love:  :Wub:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> yes its ed twitter from about half hour ago and that's better version than periscope so....he's filming a wedding


Blue suit and looking great. Wonder if Aaron is in a matching one!   :Heart:  :Love: 🎩🎩

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

Stuff on the wedding for those who haven't seen:

RT

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2017-...aarons-wedding

DS

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...-wedding-news/

Also This Morning have a done a BTS for the wedding to air next month as well.

----------

Captainswan (18-01-2017), EddyBee (18-01-2017), Paul_Robs (18-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Blue suit and looking great. Wonder if Aaron is in a matching one!  🎩🎩


 :Cheer: hi Don hows you? so Danny+Ryan are filming today? so it all goes ahead  :Cheer:  cant wait for watch on screen  :Clap:  and hoping to to get lovely kiss when i say i do  :Big Grin:  matty

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don hows you? so Danny+Ryan are filming today? so it all goes ahead  cant wait for watch on screen  and hoping to to get lovely kiss when i say i do  matty


Hi Matty, I'm fine thanks.
Yes, it's official Wedding being filmed today or part of it anyway!! There's bound to be a kiss in there somewhere! 💋💋🎩🎩
Don

----------

pond21 (18-01-2017)

----------


## Captainswan

Aww, nice preview of Robert,Aaron, Chas and Charity about the wedding. Chas doesn't want them to have a Las Vegas wedding.

Also, got some new script teases on the Emmerdale social accounts.

There is a death. "They tried to resuscitate her. But she was gone. There was nothing they could do? 


"You look so pretty sat there. You really have no idea how much I love you" 

"You obviously feel something or you wouldn't have brought Rebecca up.."

----------

*RG83* (18-01-2017), EddyBee (18-01-2017), Paul_Robs (18-01-2017), Sug-din (18-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty, I'm fine thanks.
> Yes, it's official Wedding being filmed today or part of it anyway!! There's bound to be a kiss in there somewhere! 💋💋🎩🎩
> Don


i do wonder what the hearbreaking bit is mybe it could tie with that they are waiting for charges to be dropped ? thats why they filmed it in 2 parts ? or maybe it dont even go that far ? next week Aaron tells Rob they got the plea hearing date yeah so mybe it dont that far and its dropped and Finn gets kasmin to drop them but its all systems go for the Robron Wedding and i still say we get a passonate Kiss to seal the deal our Robron are husbands and if maxine has wrote she and IM will give us a kiss that we wont forget :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2017), Sug-din (18-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Aww, nice preview of Robert,Aaron, Chas and Charity about the wedding. Chas doesn't want them to have a Las Vegas wedding.
> 
> Also, got some new script teases on the Emmerdale social accounts.
> 
> There is a death. \\\"They tried to resuscitate her. But she was gone. There was nothing they could do? 
> 
> 
> \\\"You look so pretty sat there. You really have no idea how much I love you\\\" 
> 
> \\\"You obviously feel something or you wouldn't have brought Rebecca up..\\\"


Hi - nice to see you drop in. :Cheer: 

Thanks for those snippets. 👍🏻

----------

Captainswan (18-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> Aww, nice preview of Robert,Aaron, Chas and Charity about the wedding. Chas doesn't want them to have a Las Vegas wedding.
> 
> Also, got some new script teases on the Emmerdale social accounts.
> 
> There is a death. \"They tried to resuscitate her. But she was gone. There was nothing they could do? 
> 
> 
> \"You look so pretty sat there. You really have no idea how much I love you\" 
> 
> \"You obviously feel something or you wouldn't have brought Rebecca up..\"


The rumours are suggesting that a female character is going to be killed off some time soon. But who? Joannie?

I really hope that the wedding is not going to be spoilt by a death at the event. We really don't deserve that.

----------

Sug-din (18-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> The rumours are suggesting that a female character is going to be killed off some time soon. But who? Joannie?
> 
> I really hope that the wedding is not going to be spoilt by a death at the event. We really don't deserve that.


hi could be Joanie yeah and thats why Aaron was in a black suit last week and nothing to with Kasim attack? and thats why they are filming the Filming this week

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Have I lost a few weeks of my life? How did Nicola suudenly becoming Manging Director of the factory over night? :Confused: 

That previously seen clip of our boys was even better in the show - how cute sharing toast off the same plate!   :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2017)

----------


## Captainswan

> Have I lost a few weeks of my life? How did Nicola suudenly becoming Manging Director of the factory over night?
> 
> That previously seen clip of our boys was even better in the show - how cute sharing toast off the same plate!


It happened all offscreen, yesterday.
Nicola/Jimmy had a chat with Priya/Rishi/Rakesh/Jai. 
They will do anything to not go to prison.

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2017)

----------


## Captainswan

> Have I lost a few weeks of my life? How did Nicola suudenly becoming Manging Director of the factory over night?
> 
> That previously seen clip of our boys was even better in the show - how cute sharing toast off the same plate!


It happened all offscreen.
Nicola/Jimmy had a chat with Priya/Rishi/Rakesh/Jai. 
They will do anything to not go to prison.

----------


## Sug-din

> It happened all offscreen.
> Nicola/Jimmy had a chat with Priya/Rishi/Rakesh/Jai. 
> They will do anything to not go to prison.


Thanks for clearing that up.  Good job we've got you to make sense of things. 😀

----------


## pond21

> Have I lost a few weeks of my life? How did Nicola suudenly becoming Manging Director of the factory over night?
> 
> That previously seen clip of our boys was even better in the show - how cute sharing toast off the same plate!


yes it was so there`s going to be a death? could it be Jonaie? and mybe last week when Aaron was in black a black suit could be a funneral? and thats why the Wedding was filming today? and nothing to with Aaron? and mybe the charges are dropped whne Aaron talks to Finn next week and Kasim will dropp them after Finn talks him out of it btw it was Kasim who will throw the first punch and Aaron was defending himself so mybe that was the something esle that they filming

----------

Sug-din (18-01-2017)

----------


## Captainswan

> The rumours are suggesting that a female character is going to be killed off some time soon. But who? Joannie?
> 
> I really hope that the wedding is not going to be spoilt by a death at the event. We really don't deserve that.


A female character will die. From the script tease, it is mentioned about a female character dying.
I can't say who dies. You will have to wait and just watch the episodes.

Whoever dies, doesn't die at the wedding.

----------


## Captainswan

> The rumours are suggesting that a female character is going to be killed off some time soon. But who? Joannie?
> 
> I really hope that the wedding is not going to be spoilt by a death at the event. We really don't deserve that.


A female character will die. From the script tease, it is mentioned about a female character dying.
I can't say who dies. You will have to wait and just watch the episodes.

Whoever dies, doesn't die at the wedding.

----------

*RG83* (18-01-2017), EddyBee (18-01-2017), Sug-din (18-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Lovely scene of our boys on the stairs but I did think there might be a bit more to it - but I suppose that's to keep the suspense up for tomorrow? 😀

----------

*RG83* (18-01-2017)

----------


## Captainswan

> Thanks for clearing that up.  Good job we've got you to make sense of things. 😀


No Problem.

I don't get why they had the Nicola thing embargoed. I guess, they were going for the shock/surprise factor.

Not that anyone really cares about her being the managing director.

----------

*RG83* (18-01-2017), EddyBee (18-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (18-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

:Crying: 


> No Problem.
> 
> I don't get why they had the Nicola thing embargoed. I guess, they were going for the shock/surprise factor.
> 
> Not that anyone really cares about her being the managing director.


Hiya  :Cheer:  so _she_ was the embargoed stuff  :Crying:  no I don't really care but suppose some people follow her but is there something else tomorrow  :Searchme:

----------


## Captainswan

> Hiya  so _she_ was the embargoed stuff  no I don't really care but suppose some people follow her but is there something else tomorrow


No, she was todays embargoed bit.

There is some Robron embargoed stuff for Thursday/Friday.

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2017), Sug-din (18-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> No Problem.
> 
> I don't get why they had the Nicola thing embargoed. I guess, they were going for the shock/surprise factor.
> 
> Not that anyone really cares about her being the managing director.


We can understand it because we've got you to help us but I bet there's a few general viewers we're a bit confused by that.  :Ponder:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Lovely scene of our boys on the stairs but I did think there might be a bit more to it - but I suppose that's to keep the suspense up for tomorrow? 😀


It was and I actually thought it would go to a break then cos I guessed we wouldn't know immediately when they can keep us wondering a bit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Sug-din (18-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> No, she was todays embargoed bit.
> 
> There is some Robron embargoed stuff for Thursday/Friday.


Thanx and great look forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## EddyBee

> A female character will die. From the script tease, it is mentioned about a female character dying.
> I can't say who dies. You will have to wait and just watch the episodes.
> 
> Whoever dies, doesn't die at the wedding.


Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## pond21

> Lovely scene of our boys on the stairs but I did think there might be a bit more to it - but I suppose that's to keep the suspense up for tomorrow? 😀


hi Don it was lovely scene with our Robron wouldve liked a little kiss on the stairs yeah but mybe we get one tommorw before it all go`s ape :Sad:  but of course we get them to make up next week and it be fine on our Robron front and we have in over 6-9 week time have our very own Robron Wedding to see and having a kiss after saying i do and going to Las Vagas on there Honyemoon  :Cheer: keep the faith it be faith and on the fluffy jet plane with glass of wine  :Heart:

----------


## pond21

> It was and I actually thought it would go to a break then cos I guessed we wouldn't know immediately when they can keep us wondering a bit


nice scene wouldve like s kiss on there stairs :Heart:  but we might get one tommorw and in 6-7 weeks time we have our own Robron to see and we get to see a big kiss when they i do and see them of to Las Vags on there Honeymon oas husbands where they get up to all sorts :Lol:  :Moonie:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don it was lovely scene with our Robron wouldve liked a little kiss on the stairs yeah but mybe we get one tommorw before it all go`s ape but of course we get them to make up next week and it be fine on our Robron front and we have in over 6-9 week time have our very own Robron Wedding to see and having a kiss after saying i do and going to Las Vagas on there Honyemoon keep the faith it be faith and on the fluffy jet plane with glass of wine


Hi Matty - you know me I always try and keep the faith and we know the Wedding is on the way.  Load up the fluffy plane with wine and champagne to celebrate!🍾🍷💋 :Cheer:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> nice scene wouldve like s kiss on there stairs but we might get one tommorw and in 6-7 weeks time we have our own Robron to see and we get to see a big kiss when they i do and see them of to Las Vags on there Honeymon oas husbands where they get up to all sorts


hi matty x yea that was a nice touch they it was on the stairs and anyway they deffo going to be married  :Love:  in a few weeks anyway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

Hope I am correct but didn't  :Cartman:  say "we've just bought The Mill" which I thought was nice after all the angst about whether  :Cartman:  was not financially involved with  :Ninja:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hope I am correct but didn't  say "we've just bought The Mill" which I thought was nice after all the angst about whether  was not financially involved with


Yes, he definetly said "we've"!! :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Yes, he definetly said "we've"!!


I think that was something  :Sick:  was banging on about  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------


## Sug-din

> I think that was something  was banging on about



I picked up on that line straight away &  :Cartman:  saying they didn't have that much money to spare because of that.  😀

Nice to see  :Sick: has found something else to go on about!  :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I picked up on that line straight away &  saying they didn't have that much money to spare because of that.  😀
> 
> Nice to see has found something else to go on about!


I haven't seen much moaning from  :Sick:  today, the stress and angst about something that hasn't happened yet really gets on my tits, tomorrows spoilers look bad but lets see how it goes, we know  :Ninja:  issues its the aftermath where we are suppose to see some lovely  :Cartman:  proving his love stuff so to me thats brilliant.

----------


## Sug-din

> I haven't seen much moaning from  today, the stress and angst about something that hasn't happened yet really gets on my tits, tomorrows spoilers look bad but lets see how it goes, we know  issues its the aftermath where we are suppose to see some lovely  proving his love stuff so to me thats brilliant.


We have been told there's some embargoed stuff for them tomorrow and Friday so there could be some good stuff in there as well as not so good! We know that :Cartman: is going to support him the best way he can! :Thumbsup: 

 :Sick: will be too busy to say much tomorrow as too much thinking of questions to put to  :Ninja: tomorrow night. :Big Grin:

----------

Paul_Robs (18-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> We have been told there's some embargoed stuff for them tomorrow and Friday so there could be some good stuff in there as well as not so good! We know thatis going to support him the best way he can!
> 
> *will be too busy to say much tomorrow as too much thinking of questions to put to tomorrow night*.


hehe got any thoughts yet   :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

> hehe got any thoughts yet


I don't have a twitter account so I won't be asking any questions - I'll leave that to other people. 😀

----------


## Sug-din

Morning all
Following on from  :Cartman:  comment last night about "we've only just bought the Mill'.  This is my take on it.  
We don't know exactly how much the purchase price was.  Even though it was at auction and was damaged it still wouldn't be just peanuts in price I would think it would still be a few hundred thousand (especially after the Auction house commission, legal fees etc) owing to the size of the building and the surrounding land.
Yes,  :Ninja:  used Liv's money or at least part of it, but it was stated on various occassions that it was the deposit that the money was being used for.
After the purchase  :Ninja:  said that they had cheques, letters and Solicitors to sort out.  I took this to mean him &  :Cartman:  as Liv I would believe would be too young to sign such legal documents.
 :Cartman:  has recently been seen trying to arrange the insurance which on a building in that state would not be cheap.
He has also said that the cost of the renovations wouldn't be cheap - for them to do.
We know what ED is like for neglecting to clarify things unless it is a relative plot point (and that is why it has not been mentioned exactly how much financial input  :Cartman:  has made) so I believe that they have both contributed equally ( maybe  :Cartman:  even more when it comes to the refurb).
I know this is a bit of a ramble but I know this thing about  :Cartman:  money has been a subject that has been touched upon previously.

Not sure where this all came from in my fuddled mind and it may be complete rubbish but at least I've got it out of my head now.

----------


## Sug-din

Not really looking forward to tonight's episodes after reading this article from Danny which has appeared.  :Sad:  :Thumbsdown: 

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...obert-wedding/

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Not really looking forward to tonight's episodes after reading this article from Danny which has appeared. 
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...obert-wedding/


hi Don im looking at the postives i think if we see them atctully talk about the issues that Aaron will talk about then it be be good and be cleared up and reading down the interview they do get married because they are filming it yeah so im looking forward to and Rob will do anything to marry his bae and loves him and next week we will see come together patch it up with a lovely kiss when he will stand by his man and with all this Drama angst will be prove how much love Rob has for aaron and Aaron for and all this will make them more stonger then ever and to move on and going to say i dont think it wil get court i think thge charges be dropped and Finn will get to Kasim to drop them and just like DANNY+Ryan the bigger the and fun to make up which of course we get next week :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> hehe got any thoughts yet


hi mate just sent you a PM tonights ep will be good and lets hope we get some nice scenes before it goes awol :Sad:  but both Danny+Ryan are great doing angry and mad with each other which is why are such great Actors and will do it great and the make up scenes next week will be good to just like Danny+Ryan say it wonderful to do the make up scenes after the rows which is why Robbron are great and have a wonderful chemisrty and thats what make them work so well so up faith we have a Robron to see and it be worth the wait you see  :Cheer: matty

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don im looking at the postives i think if we see them atctully talk about the issues that Aaron will talk about then it be be good and be cleared up and reading down the interview they do get married because they are filming it yeah so im looking forward to and Rob will do anything to marry his bae and loves him and next week we will see come together patch it up with a lovely kiss when he will stand by his man and with all this Drama angst will be prove how much love Rob has for aaron and Aaron for and all this will make them more stonger then ever and to move on and going to say i dont think it wil get court i think thge charges be dropped and Finn will get to Kasim to drop them and just like DANNY+Ryan the bigger the and fun to make up which of course we get next week


Hi Matty
I have to admit my positivity isn't as strong today.  :Sad:  I'm probably reading too much into this article but I don't feel that this beating is going to be the sort of thing that is going to be got over so quickly - especially as it says 
"Given the time of night that Emmerdale is on, it depends how it's been edited. But when we filmed it, it was pretty brutal. It kind of had to be â and I think that will make sense further on down the line."
For the first time I really feel that perhaps this Wedding is maybe happening too fast when Aaron has such issues still there. :Ponder: 

Then again I've said it so many times to others so I should listen to my own advice and not prejudge things before we've seen the whole episodes with everything in context, because things don't always appear to happen the way you think they will.👍🏻

I'm still on the fluffy plane and I'm sure the making up scenes between them will be brilliant and there's bound to be a good kiss and hug scene in there somewhere and then they can move on even stronger together and tackle the next thing that happens in their relationship.  Don.  :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty
> I have to admit my positivity isn't as strong today.  I'm probably reading too much into this article but I don't feel that this beating is going to be the sort of thing that is going to be got over so quickly - especially as it says 
> "Given the time of night that Emmerdale is on, it depends how it's been edited. But when we filmed it, it was pretty brutal. It kind of had to be â and I think that will make sense further on down the line."
> For the first time I really feel that perhaps this Wedding is maybe happening too fast when Aaron has such issues still there.
> 
> Then again I've said it so many times to others so I should listen to my own advice and not prejudge things before we've seen the whole episodes with everything in context, because things don't always appear to happen the way you think they will.👍🏻
> 
> I'm still on the fluffy plane and I'm sure the making up scenes between them will be brilliant and there's bound to be a good kiss and hug scene in there somewhere and then they can move on even stronger together and tackle the next thing that happens in their relationship.  Don.


ah Don we all get involved and get worked up just like with Aaron+Jackson yeah it whats is called true fans and are very much passionte about them yes the beating maybe a step to far buts thats our Aaron for you thinks first and regets it after like it said its soon blow over nad Rob will stand by his bae no matter what and you never know it might not be that bad and i hope they talk about Aaron`s issues before he gets arrested yeah but like it says all of this will prove how much love has for Aaron and loves him and will do anything to marry him yes mybe a bit quick but its a soap and they do things very quick and this is why that Robron works so well they come through it and are stronger and l think the charges are dropped yeah if the weding takes place this week so all must be cleared up soon we fans be through it and Robron has always come through it to thats what Robron works and will be fine and we have A Robron wedding to see and a lovely kiss when they say i do and will be husbands :Cheer:  stay clam it will be well worth it in the end  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> ah Don we all get involved and get worked up just like with Aaron+Jackson yeah it whats is called true fans and are very much passionte about them yes the beating maybe a step to far buts thats our Aaron for you thinks first and regets it after like it said its soon blow over nad Rob will stand by his bae no matter what and you never know it might not be that bad and i hope they talk about Aaron`s issues before he gets arrested yeah but like it says all of this will prove how much love has for Aaron and loves him and will do anything to marry him yes mybe a bit quick but its a soap and they do things very quick and this is why that Robron works so well they come through it and are stronger and l think the charges are dropped yeah if the weding takes place this week so all must be cleared up soon we fans be through it and Robron has always come through it to thats what Robron works and will be fine and we have A Robron wedding to see and a lovely kiss when they say i do and will be husbands stay clam it will be well worth it in the end


I know things will work out, I'm just having one of them days, it'll be fine!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  hello fellow Robroners tonight will be ok and hopefully Robron can finally get past this Insurcuries and hope we have a good conversation and get past this and all this is prove Robron will be alot stronger with it and like IM all this will prove how much Rob loves Aaron and will do anything to get Aaron up the asile  :Thumbsup: so stay calm and stay postive i am and always will be i been here since day 1 and we will have a wonderful Robron Wedding to see and have a passionate kiss when they say i do and go have a good time in Las Vagas for the Robron Honeymoon where they can get up to all sorts :Moonie:  it be worth the wait im sure once this Drama is over and we can be proud of our Robron

----------


## Paul_Robs

Right everyone, we know its going to be a bit stressful tonight but hopefully this is the end of this story arc for  :Ninja: , he will have to deal with the police and any court issues BUT its looking positive about the wedding the we will hopefully see  :Cartman:  and  :Ninja:  happy and MARRIED - YES - MARRIED -  now we never thought that would be on the agenda 2 years ago  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Right everyone, we know its going to be a bit stressful tonight but hopefully this is the end of this story arc for , he will have to deal with the police and any court issues BUT its looking positive about the wedding the we will hopefully see  and  happy and MARRIED - YES - MARRIED -  now we never thought that would be on the agenda 2 years ago


You're right Paul.  Tonight will hopefully bring this to a climax. The court stuff may not be as bad as we think and even if it is - they will get through this together and stronger than ever. :Cheer: 

The fact that this relationship started as an affair all that time ago and results in a Wedding is testimony that their relationship is worth much more than just a quick tumble to fill the time in.  :Heart:

----------

pond21 (19-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Right everyone, we know its going to be a bit stressful tonight but hopefully this is the end of this story arc for , he will have to deal with the police and any court issues BUT its looking positive about the wedding the we will hopefully see  and  happy and MARRIED - YES - MARRIED -  now we never thought that would be on the agenda 2 years ago


 :Cheer:  hello Paul im always postive where our Robron is concerned yeah we have a Robron to see and lovely kiss when they say i do they have come along way and are very proud of then this is blip but next week they back on track and our Rob will do anythinmg and stand by his man and prove how much he loves Aaron lets all cheer for the Robron Wedding  :Cheer: :cheer

----------

Paul_Robs (19-01-2017), Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> You're right Paul.  Tonight will hopefully bring this to a climax. The court stuff may not be as bad as we think and even if it is - they will get through this together and stronger than ever.
> 
> The fact that this relationship started as an affair all that time ago and results in a Wedding is testimony that their relationship is worth much more than just a quick tumble to fill the time in.


 :Cheer:  :Cheer:  hi Don lets all stay calm all this will make our Robron Stronger and all this will prove how much he loves Aaron and do anything to marry his bae its just Drama as awalys with Robron but it be fine im on that fluffy plane with a glass of wine when they get married and are husbands and cant wait to see Robron seal there love for each other with a big kiss when they say i do  :Cheer:  and go on there Robron Honeymoon to Las Vagas when they can get up to all sorts :Moonie:  as well as doing some sightseing  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> You're right Paul.  Tonight will hopefully bring this to a climax. The court stuff may not be as bad as we think and even if it is - they will get through this together and stronger than ever.
> 
> The fact that this relationship started as an affair all that time ago and results in a Wedding is testimony that their relationship is worth much more than just a quick tumble to fill the time in.


hi Don very true this is what makes Robron works so well and this Drama will be no different they will get pst it on move which of course they do and will be maried soon and be Husbands and they will sovle whatever is thrown to them and of course we have the best actors in Danny+Ryan who work so well together and have great working realationship im on the fluffy plane and have Robron Wedding soon cant wait and to hear there vows and see them saiying i do with a pasionate kiss at the end of it they are soulmates and are in love with each other  :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------

Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Other thread now moved to Part 11 FYI

----------

Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Other thread now moved to Part 11 FYI


ah really i dont on there much these days to much doom and gloom here is much and happy place all talking positve Robron posts and we have a Robron Wedding :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  cant wait

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-01-2017), Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Everybody fasten your seat belts on the fluffy plane we are about to suffer a bit of turbulence - but we are hopeful it won't last long! :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> Everybody fasten your seat belts on the fluffy plane we are about to suffer a bit of turbulence - but we are hopeful it won't last long!


hi don im always calm where our Robron in concerned the bigger the fallout and Robron makes up when they do and it will be fine keep the faith everybody this bumpy ride will soon pass and we have a robron wedding to look forward to and a lovely kiss to and i think we get a mutual ILY`s soon maybe next week :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

omg but Danny's twitter chat staring in min

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Don you know you can follow it even if you not on twitter

----------


## pond21

> Don you know you can follow it even if you not on twitter


hiya that was dramtic but of course its about Drama and we all know they are getting married and and its more then certain we will get a make up kiss soon and a mutual ILY`s saty clam its that bumpy road but our Robron will get though this this Robron forever :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

Well that was traumatic!  The boys really exelled with their scenes tonight!

I really don't think that beating was that brutal. I was expecting him to be knocked out completely.

The boys do really love each other - poor  :Cartman: face at the end!  :Sad: 


Bloody Finn - never did like him much! :Angry:

----------

pond21 (19-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Well that was traumatic!  The boys really exelled with their scenes tonight!
> 
> I really don't think that beating was that brutal. I was expecting him to be knocked out completely.
> 
> The boys do really love each other - poor face at the end! 
> 
> 
> Bloody Finn - never did like him much!


hi Don yes it was a bit hard ah Robron they do love each other and had a mutual ILY and the look the on our poor Rob`s face when took his bae away and this will prove how much he loves Aaron and will do anything to him you see there love for each other remains strong and  i loved when Rob im not going to give up you if Aaron do but i think when he hears that he will stand by him he knows that it true love and like IM said this wqill prove how much he loves Aaron so much he will do anything to marry him and i think we get a kiss next week and don forget we have a robron wedding to look forward to and like you say i dont like Finn these days well at least they had a good talk in the end about you know who x

----------

Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Evening everyone  :Cheer:   :Cheer: 

Wow what a nite. The boyz were amazing  :Angel:  Loved we got mutual ILYs  :Heart:  but would have been better in nicer circumstances but just it shows that even when they arguing their true feelings come out. 

Have to say I don't like that Robert sometimes says such nasty things but hopefully they are now going to put this all behind them.  Even Danny apologised  :Love:  shipper that he is. 

I agree they've made Finn look demented but its all plotty to link the stories all in. He'll have a personality transplant soon. 

The wedding will deffo happen but I think there'll still be surprises  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Evening everyone  
> 
> Wow what a nite. The boyz were amazing  Loved we got mutual ILYs  but would have been better in nicer circumstances but just it shows that even when they arguing their true feelings come out. 
> 
> Have to say I don't like that Robert sometimes says such nasty things but hopefully they are now going to put this all behind them.  Even Danny apologised  shipper that he is. 
> 
> I agree they've made Finn look demented but its all plotty to link the stories all in. He'll have a personality transplant soon. 
> 
> The wedding will deffo happen but I think there'll still be surprises


 :Cheer: well hello btw did you get my PM i thought Rob  was saying what he thought well at least we got all the angst sorted this inseurceites done  and Rob took his ring off was Drama and awful loved the Mutual ILY`s and i think he will put back on and they are back together and at least Rob told Aaron he hasnet given up on him and was even going to get married in las vagas and poor Rob face when aaron got nicked hes lost his soul mate ah but all of this will prove how much he loves Aaron and will do anything to marry Aaron just like IM said and this will prove to Aaron that Rob wanst him and loves him and will be there for him and next week this will only makes Rob more then ever to get his man and be with him and a kiss to im sure like i say all this will prove that Robron cna get through anything and we have a Robron wedding soon matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-01-2017), Sug-din (19-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

why did aaron get involved, finn is a nutjob like his mother

----------


## Paul_Robs

Excellent episodes, the jealousy in  :Ninja:  has been underlying and building over time, this must have just been the last straw.

I think this argument is long overdue, the relationship evolved from an affair so trust will always be the question until it is faced head on also,  :Cartman:  conquests/affairs/wife are wandering around the village so its hard to move on from as well.

I think we can all see this is going to make them stronger  :Cartman:  looked devastated when  :Ninja:  was paraded from the pub (why did they come through a trading premises rather than to  :Ninja:  home at the back, all for show mr policeman  :Thumbsdown: 

I hope this is the worse episode we will see for Robron for a while, even Danny looked sorry about it LOL

----------

*RG83* (19-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> why did aaron get involved, finn is a nutjob like his mother


I think his general mood + alcohol + thinking he was helping a friend, he was a mess basically.

----------


## *RG83*

> Excellent episodes, the jealousy in  has been underlying and building over time, this must have just been the last straw.
> 
> I think this argument is long overdue, the relationship evolved from an affair so trust will always be the question until it is faced head on also,  conquests/affairs/wife are wandering around the village so its hard to move on from as well.
> 
> I think we can all see this is going to make them stronger  looked devastated when  was paraded from the pub (why did they come through a trading premises rather than to  home at the back, all for show mr policeman 
> 
> I hope this is the worse episode we will see for Robron for a while, even Danny looked sorry about it LOL


As bad as these scenes are character wise I do love them being acted out as they're so good.

He was devastated at having to 'end' things as well. It's so tough making that choice to walk away.

----------

Sug-din (20-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Excellent episodes, the jealousy in  has been underlying and building over time, this must have just been the last straw.
> 
> I think this argument is long overdue, the relationship evolved from an affair so trust will always be the question until it is faced head on also,  conquests/affairs/wife are wandering around the village so its hard to move on from as well.
> 
> I think we can all see this is going to make them stronger  looked devastated when  was paraded from the pub (why did they come through a trading premises rather than to  home at the back, all for show mr policeman 
> 
> I hope this is the worse episode we will see for Robron for a while, even Danny looked sorry about it LOL


I've settled now.  When you look at it logically like that (like you always do) this hasn't just suddenly come about it's bound to have been hard having all the reminders around all day and everyday.

I thought that about the arrest, why do they always do it in full view of the general public.  They could just as easily have asked to be taken into the back room or even met them half way in the passage.

Surely this will be the last of the Robron fight scenes and real angst for a period of time - they brought a lot of issues out in the open tonight and any repeat about jealousy of you know who is surely ED, overdoing that old phrase, rinse and repeat. 

Onwards and upwards from now on.  :Cheer:

----------

pond21 (20-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

:Angel: 


> I think his general mood + alcohol + thinking he was helping a friend, he was a mess basically.


Yes, he was in an alcohol induced mess and the unfortunate thing is that the friend he thought he was helping will probably not initially help him as he is so 'bunny boiler' obsessed by a man who doesn't even want him.  :Sad:

----------


## pond21

> I've settled now.  When you look at it logically like that (like you always do) this hasn't just suddenly come about it's bound to have been hard having all the reminders around all day and everyday.
> 
> I thought that about the arrest, why do they always do it in full view of the general public.  They could just as easily have asked to be taken into the back room or even met them half way in the passage.
> 
> Surely this will be the last of the Robron fight scenes and real angst for a period of time - they brought a lot of issues out in the open tonight and any repeat about jealousy of you know who is surely ED, overdoing that old phrase, rinse and repeat. 
> 
> Onwards and upwards from now on.


hi don very true and the last scene and poor Rob face ah he lost without his Soulmate they do so love each otherand the wedding is back on and Rob ring is back :Cheer:  all this drama will make our Robron stronger and this will prove how much he loves Aaron and do anything for him  :Cheer:  like you say lets see nomore Drama Robron had enough of that  and we have a Robron Wedding to look forward to  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don very true and the last scene and poor Rob face ah he lost without his Soulmate they do so love each otherand the wedding is back on and Rob ring is back all this drama will make our Robron stronger and this will prove how much he loves Aaron and do anything for him  like you say lets see nomore Drama Robron had enough of that  and we have a Robron Wedding to look forward to


Morning Matty
Last nights episodes were brilliant.  It just showed how much they do love each other.  Yes, there were some very harsh things said by both of them but really they needed to be brought out into the open and it will make their bond even stronger.  :Bow: 

Tonight we'll see: :Cartman: trying everything he knows to get his man home.  :Heart:

----------


## Paul_Robs

It is clear  :Cartman:  wants to move forward and work on the relationship problems, we now need to wait and see  :Ninja:  agree to that which I get the feeling we will see on Monday (hopefully). Danny and Ryan were excellent as always I just got a little frustrated with the Paddy stuff which seemed so inappropriate with the Robron and Ashley stuff around it but that seems to be how they fill the Thursday double episode. Lets see how this works out now over the next 6 weeks and hopefully we will see the wedding.

Overall very happy with it. :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (20-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Morning Matty
> Last nights episodes were brilliant.  It just showed how much they do love each other.  Yes, there were some very harsh things said by both of them but really they needed to be brought out into the open and it will make their bond even stronger. 
> 
> Tonight we'll see:trying everything he knows to get his man home.


true this will make them stronger and they love each other but that be forgotten on monday when Robron move on and i the ILY`s was good and for Rob to say he`s not given up them which will mean a lot to Aaron and like IM this will prove how much Aaron loves Aaron and wants to marry him asp which is a great new we all know they are filming the wedding this week and it goes ahead and i dont think it wil go to court it be dropped and dont get me started on Finn couldnt he accept him and kasmim are over not stalking him if it wasnt for that Aaron wounlt have hit Kasim and i say Finn back down and say that Kasim  hit finn first and then Aaron hit kasim i think finn wil say Aaron hit him first if so what a coward is finn if he will say that and i think Rob tries to get Finn change his mind and if not Rob could sya if you dont i will say Ross was the one who shot me the thing is you dont want cross Rob when really matters to him like Aaron really matters to Rob finn beter watch out yeah i doubt it be that but it could be

----------

Sug-din (20-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> It is clear  wants to move forward and work on the relationship problems, we now need to wait and see  agree to that which I get the feeling we will see on Monday (hopefully). Danny and Ryan were excellent as always I just got a little frustrated with the Paddy stuff which seemed so inappropriate with the Robron and Ashley stuff around it but that seems to be how they fill the Thursday double episode. Lets see how this works out now over the next 6 weeks and hopefully we will see the wedding.
> 
> Overall very happy with it.


hiya and im happy at least they sot have cleared the air and we will see that Rob will do anything to marry Aaron and get get him up the asile and this will prove how much loves Aaron all set for the wedding and i hope to see a little kiss next week when they are talking about marriage again and Rob will stand by his bae no matter what and this prove to Aaron that Rob wants him end of and nobody comes close they love each other so much they are soul mates and they be husbands soon and a lovley kiss when they say i do at the Robron wedding :Cheer:

----------

Paul_Robs (20-01-2017), Sug-din (20-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I may have missed it but have we ever seen a reaction or conversation from Paddy about  :Ninja:  and  :Cartman:  being engaged to be married. We know Paddy said that he and  :Cartman:  should keep their distance in SSW but the fact that  :Ninja:  is now making this level of commitment to  :Cartman:  you would think he would have had something to say to either  :Ninja: ,  :Cartman:  or indeed both of them.

He did buy the Christmas jumpers for each of them so that shows a softening towards Robert but we have never had any on screen movement, maybe after this current  :Ninja:  issue we may see Paddy speak to Robert about things.

I would like to see this happen prior to the wedding.

Also, I thought yesterdays episodes were very good, great acting and strong dialogue from Robron, difficult to listen to but absolutely necessary if they are to move forward in a strong, loving and honest marriage and it will be very interesting to see how ED develop the story towards the wedding and beyond. Without question they should be much stronger and trusting i each other after these raw conversations.

----------


## Sug-din

> I may have missed it but have we ever seen a reaction or conversation from Paddy about  and  being engaged to be married. We know Paddy said that he and  should keep their distance in SSW but the fact that  is now making this level of commitment to  you would think he would have had something to say to either ,  or indeed both of them.
> 
> He did buy the Christmas jumpers for each of them so that shows a softening towards Robert but we have never had any on screen movement, maybe after this current  issue we may see Paddy speak to Robert about things.
> 
> I would like to see this happen prior to the wedding.
> 
> Also, I thought yesterdays episodes were very good, great acting and strong dialogue from Robron, difficult to listen to but absolutely necessary if they are to move forward in a strong, loving and honest marriage and it will be very interesting to see how ED develop the story towards the wedding and beyond. Without question they should be much stronger and trusting i each other after these raw conversations.


I don't think they have had any actual conversations since that bit in SSW which really is a bit strange as they have actually shared scenes, even as a group, you'd think there would have been something said.  Maybe the Christmas jumpers was a symbolic Olive Branch and ED thinks that's all that's needed. 

Some of the lines were very harsh at times but actually let each one see what obstacles they were facing and gave them something to think about on how to overcome them.

----------

pond21 (20-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I don't think they have had any actual conversations since that bit in SSW which really is a bit strange as they have actually shared scenes, even as a group, you'd think there would have been something said.  Maybe the Christmas jumpers was a symbolic Olive Branch and ED thinks that's all that's needed. 
> 
> Some of the lines were very harsh at times but actually let each one see what obstacles they were facing and gave them something to think about on how to overcome them.


hi Don i think paddy will be more with them near the time of the wedding and what would be lovely is that somehow Andy gets in touch with Rob and let him know hes in clear and comes to the Wedding

----------


## Sug-din

Just a random observation - with all the times that the constabulary are called to such a small village in Yorkshire - you would think they'd have considered it was cost effective to open a Police Station there. :Big Grin: 

The crime rate figures would drop dramatically. :Rotfl:

----------

EddyBee (20-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don i think paddy will be more with them near the time of the wedding and what would be lovely is that somehow Andy gets in touch with Rob and let him know hes in clear and comes to the Wedding


Yeah it would be good if they could build bridges and become closer again before the actual wedding. 👍🏻
I still wonder if Andy will get in touch in some way if it is publicised about Lachlans sentencing, if that is fitted in before the date of the wedding. 😀

----------


## Sug-din

Clip for tonight that shows  :Cartman: replacing his ring on his finger.

https://www.facebook.com/emmerdale/

----------

Paul_Robs (20-01-2017), pond21 (20-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Clip for tonight that shows replacing his ring on his finger.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/emmerdale/


hi Don just seen the clip ah poor Aaron in the cell and is refussing to see anyone this is the start of Rob to get his man free and im sure he will put presssure on finn to help him and if not he will use that Ross shot the one you dont do is to upset our Rob for anyone who matters to him like Aaron is all this will prove how much he loves Aaron and do anything and this Ross link could and it be lovely if we get to see Rob out his ring back and next week this will bring our Robron closer together then ever they love each other and there love is bonded by love and i see a lovely hug or kiss when we them next week

----------

Sug-din (20-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

So it's official Finn is a .........,............! :Angry:

----------


## Sug-din

The official club now has another member .......... Pierce! :Angry:

----------


## Sug-din

Our boys having another commitment talk. :Heart:  :Angel:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Our boys having another commitment talk.


Hiya  :Cheer:  yea the more the better  :Heart:  but Paddy, Finn and Pearce annoying tonite. Clearly Finn's personality transplant story is going somewhere but just wish it would hurry up and get there  :Sad:  Pearce has also got all these plotty threads going somewhere but perhaps he can just quickly strangle himself with them  :Angry:

----------


## Sug-din

So is there going to be some sort of delayed reaction with Kasim then as he isn't even in hospital - he's home? :Confused:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hiya  yea the more the better  but Paddy, Finn and Pearce annoying tonite. Clearly Finn's personality transplant story is going somewhere but just wish it would hurry up and get there  Pearce has also got all these plotty threads going somewhere but perhaps he can just quickly strangle himself with them


I have to admit I'm getting fed up that every troubled relationship in the village is having a knock on effect on our boys? :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (20-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

Let's have a collection to hire a hitman to finish off Finn and Pierce   :Lol:

----------

*RG83* (20-01-2017), EddyBee (20-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> Just a random observation - with all the times that the constabulary are called to such a small village in Yorkshire - you would think they'd have considered it was cost effective to open a Police Station there.
> 
> The crime rate figures would drop dramatically.


Well said.  :Rotfl:  They also need a hospital.  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (20-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Let's have a collection to hire a hitman to finish off Finn and Pierce


Don't bother with the collection I'm more than prepared to pay the whole bill if anyone we know has a number for one on their speed dial! :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (20-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> Well said.  They also need a hospital.


A fire station wouldn't go amiss either with all the pyromaniacs and the explosions that happen  :Lol: .

----------

EddyBee (20-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

Just go to the 'Hitmen R Us' Website.   Anonymity guaranteed.  It'll be our secret if you hire one  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (20-01-2017), Sug-din (20-01-2017)

----------


## dees1

> A fire station wouldn't go amiss either with all the pyromaniacs and the explosions that happen .


Ambulances are just stationed outside the village.     :Smile:

----------


## dees1

> A fire station wouldn't go amiss either with all the pyromaniacs and the explosions that happen .


Ambulances are just stationed outside the village.     :Smile:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I have just watched, what a shame for  :Cartman:  he was obviously so worried and running around trying to find answers and solutions for  :Ninja: , his talk to  :Ninja:  at the end was nice as well, he really made it clear he was WITH HIM.

Finn is an absolutely self obsessed arsehole, weird behaviour.

Pierce well, another arsehole.

DS Wise and Chas - Lovely.

Paddy, shame really but he needs to man up for  :Ninja: , why the hell would you go to a lawyer and tell him that the nice DS Wise was going to lose  :Ninja:  first incriminating statement, what an idiot, if he had an ounce of sense he would keep his mouth shut rather than worrying about himself and Chas, his only issue should have been  :Ninja:

----------


## Sug-din

> I have just watched, what a shame for  he was obviously so worried and running around trying to find answers and solutions for , his talk to  at the end was nice as well, he really made it clear he was WITH HIM.
> 
> Finn is an absolutely self obsessed arsehole, weird behaviour.
> 
> Pierce well, another arsehole.
> 
> DS Wise and Chas - Lovely.
> 
> Paddy, shame really but he needs to man up for , why the hell would you go to a lawyer and tell him that the nice DS Wise was going to lose  first incriminating statement, what an idiot, if he had an ounce of sense he would keep his mouth shut rather than worrying about himself and Chas, his only issue should have been


He couldn't have made it any clearer that he iis the only one he wants - however long it takes and they will get married.
I saw  :Cartman: def had ring on but I wasn't sure if  :Ninja: did!.

i couldn't find a polite word to describe Finn earlier and I can't fine one now either!

Pierce's plan is going to backfire a bit on him tomorrow by the looks of things as Chas is going to lay into Paddy for saying something.  No words to describe Pierce either.

Why on earth would you tell the lawyer, especially the one that you had involved in the case info like that - why would you tell anybody for that matter? Paddy is a ......

----------


## Sug-din

Maybe I've missed something but have the police even questioned Kasim and does he even know that Aaron has been arrested? He's home and walking about so he can't be that bad at the  moment!   :Confused:

----------


## Sug-din

You would have thought that if anybody had gone straight to the police to get :Ninja: arrested it would have been Kasims Dad - which isn't the case! Maybe I'm looking too deep into this.  :Ponder:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> You would have thought that if anybody had gone straight to the police to getarrested it would have been Kasims Dad - which isn't the case! Maybe I'm looking too deep into this.


I thought it was odd that the non-injured party would report the incident surely Kasim would need to validate  ???

----------


## Sug-din

> I thought it was odd that the non-injured party would report the incident surely Kasim would need to validate  ???


I know this is Soapland and you don't hear every single detail but what doesn't ring true to me is that there was not even a throw away line put in that Kasim or his Father had been spoken too! :Confused:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I know this is Soapland and you don't hear every single detail but what doesn't ring true to me is that there was not even a throw away line put in that Kasim or his Father had been spoken too!


Yes this is somewhat strange, it may be how  :Ninja:  gets off ???

----------


## Sug-din

> Yes this is somewhat strange, it may be how  gets off ???


Yes, perhaps this is yet another ED 'twist'.  :Confused: 


I felt decidedly uneasy last night with that scene of Finn sitting in the car outside Kasim's looking at him.  He is just deranged!  :EEK!:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Yes, perhaps this is yet another ED 'twist'. 
> 
> 
> I felt decidedly uneasy last night with that scene of Finn sitting in the car outside Kasim's looking at him.  He is just deranged!


I would say a very unhealthy obsession with Kasim, its like Finn thinks they have been seeing each other for month and months when its been a matter of a few dates and actually Kasim has ben quite honest to say he's not that in to him. 

I think if it was the real world Finn's family would be going crazy that he is ruining Robrons' future, a couple who are engaged, live together and in a real relationship not a fantasy land.

I am sure ED will bring this to some sort of head soon, they still need to bring Emma to justice as well for killing James.

----------


## Sug-din

> I would say a very unhealthy obsession with Kasim, its like Finn thinks they have been seeing each other for month and months when its been a matter of a few dates and actually Kasim has ben quite honest to say he's not that in to him. 
> 
> I think if it was the real world Finn's family would be going crazy that he is ruining Robrons' future, a couple who are engaged, live together and in a real relationship not a fantasy land.
> 
> I am sure ED will bring this to some sort of head soon, they still need to bring Emma to justice as well for killing James.


I'm just a bit wary that he is going to end up doing something to Kasim & this is going to have a knock on effect with :Ninja: attack but I'm sure they wouldn't do that.  :Thumbsdown: 

I was wondering if perhaps this upcoming stuff with Gabby looking after Ashley may result in her getting the camera out to entertain him and her seeing the footage with Emma on - there had to be a reason for that to be filmed.  :Confused:

----------


## pond21

> I'm just a bit wary that he is going to end up doing something to Kasim & this is going to have a knock on effect withattack but I'm sure they wouldn't do that. 
> 
> I was wondering if perhaps this upcoming stuff with Gabby looking after Ashley may result in her getting the camera out to entertain him and her seeing the footage with Emma on - there had to be a reason for that to be filmed.


Hi Don i think you right i think Finn is right you what and i thought when fiin said it was i though Rob was really go for but it didnt or maybe Rob still might and why on earth is Aaron saying to finn on tuesday he was standing up up for him and i hope he wont that Aaron punched Kasmin first if he is he be lying and if he put that in a statemant thats wrong and mybe if Kasim dont make a statement then thats it noi case yeah btw did i hear right from the IM said on twitter that Robron moves into Mill Cott and Liv has a big s/l in the spring and he said 4 things that will happen is heartbreaking /romantic /intimate/ fun so if they move in they get married and the case is dropped and i m love the imimate bit :Cheer:  and Romantic :Cheer: mybe a passionte kiss and maybe a bedroom scene :Moonie:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don i think you right i think Finn is right you what and i thought when fiin said it was i though Rob was really go for but it didnt or maybe Rob still might and why on earth is Aaron saying to finn on tuesday he was standing up up for him and i hope he wont that Aaron punched Kasmin first if he is he be lying and if he put that in a statemant thats wrong and mybe if Kasim dont make a statement then thats it noi case yeah btw did i hear right from the IM said on twitter that Robron moves into Mill Cott and Liv has a big s/l in the spring and he said 4 things that will happen is heartbreaking /romantic /intimate/ fun so if they move in they get married and the case is dropped and i m love the imimate bit and Romanticmybe a passionte kiss and maybe a bedroom scene



Hi Matty - to me there appears to be too many loose ends for this to make a solid case against :Ninja: but there's bound to be a bit more embargoed stuff that may clear this up.  :Confused: 

Yes, I believe that is what IM said. 👍🏻

I'm sure we'll get a kiss and a hug and a bedroom scene would be good - but I think that part we will probably have to leave to our active imaginations.  :Moonie:  :Moonie: 💋

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - to me there appears to be too many loose ends for this to make a solid case againstbut there's bound to be a bit more embargoed stuff that may clear this up. 
> 
> Yes, I believe that is what IM said. 👍🏻
> 
> I'm sure we'll get a kiss and a hug and a bedroom scene would be good - but I think that part we will probably have to leave to our active imaginations. 💋


very True Don but ive just remmbered what Danny said he said the Robron fans would love it so im going to say we be very happy at whatever that is Robron getting is 1 so im guessing its something else mybe not what we are expecting im thing its romantic :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> very True Don but ive just remmbered what Danny said he said the Robron fans would love it so im going to say we be very happy at whatever that is Robron getting is 1 so im guessing its something else mybe not what we are expecting im thing its romantic


I'm sure whatever we get we'll be happy with. :Love:  :Cheer:

----------


## lizann

> So it's official Finn is a .........,............!


  nuts as a box of frogs like his mother

----------


## Paul_Robs

> nuts as a box of frogs like his mother


Yes completely batty, in fact he makes Emma look normal at the moment  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

Sug-din (21-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I'm sure whatever we get we'll be happy with.


im happy that our Robron aill be husbands and we defo get a kiss :Clap:  and we might get one monday  :Cheer: when Rob say hes there for him no matter what and i remmebered what IM said lasy night he said he has more lovely and s/l`s for Robron after they are married and mobed into Mill Cott so the Robron story go`s on and to the next level cant wait to found out more

----------


## Sug-din

> im happy that our Robron aill be husbands and we defo get a kiss and we might get one monday when Rob say hes there for him no matter what and i remmebered what IM said lasy night he said he has more lovely and s/l`s for Robron after they are married and mobed into Mill Cott so the Robron story go`s on and to the next level cant wait to found out more


There will always be something for them to deal with which is why we care about them so much. 👍🏻

----------


## pond21

> There will always be something for them to deal with which is why we care about them so much. 👍🏻


 True Don we love our Robron so much we stand them whatever they do they love each other and always look out for one other wouldnt it be lovely if they go Las Vagas on Honeymoon and to see them take one of tem over the treshold? wonder who talk who? i bet it Rob he`s a taller than aaron he could hold on more tight :Moonie:  :Nono:

----------


## Sug-din

> True Don we love our Robron so much we stand them whatever they do they love each other and always look out for one other wouldnt it be lovely if they go Las Vagas on Honeymoon and to see them take one of tem over the treshold? wonder who talk who? i bet it Rob he`s a taller than aaron he could hold on more tight



Do you mean like Jenny the Robron fan artist did in this?
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuDvCcDWAAAfAeO.jpg

----------


## pond21

> Do you mean like Jenny the Robron fan artist did in this?
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuDvCcDWAAAfAeO.jpg


yes Don that would do very nice :Clap:  and then Rob can so up stairs now and can do whatever they like now they are husbands  :Moonie:  :Lol:

----------


## Sug-din

> yes Don that would do very nice and then Rob can so up stairs now and can do whatever they like now they are husbands


I'm sure I don't know what you mean!! :Embarrassment:  :Rotfl:

----------


## pond21

> I'm sure I don't know what you mean!!


oh come on Don you know the about 18months ago in back back of pub when Aaron came down stairs and Rob came they had a chat and Robron had passoninte Kiss and Rob up stairs now :Cheer:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> oh come on Don you know the about 18months ago in back back of pub when Aaron came down stairs and Rob came they had a chat and Robron had passoninte Kiss and Rob up stairs now


Matty
I was only kidding.  Of course I knew what you meant!😁

----------


## Sug-din

Am I right in thinking that :Cartman: &  :Ninja: aren't going to be on very much this week - except in the first couple of days? :Ponder: 

Then again it is slightly different showings this week as it's an hour ep on Tuesday and none on Wed owing to the NTA's. So really anything could happen.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Am I right in thinking that& aren't going to be on very much this week - except in the first couple of days?
> 
> Then again it is slightly different showings this week as it's an hour ep on Tuesday and none on Wed owing to the NTA's. So really anything could happen.


Monday & Tuesday I think but we may see quite a lot of them due to the double episode then nothing at the end of the week but who knows <<<???

----------


## Sug-din

> Monday & Tuesday I think but we may see quite a lot of them due to the double episode then nothing at the end of the week but who knows <<<???


You never can tell !?👍🏻
We will see some  of the cast at the NTA's on Wed - I would think Danny is bound to be there - not sure if Ryan will be though?😁

----------


## *RG83*

Not sure if this got linked I think maybe it did but Robert's in this round of the character comp, voting closes at midnight:

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2200453

Danny Radio interview, skip to 53 mins or so and Danny is on pretty much for an hour:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04nzxws

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2017), Paul_Robs (22-01-2017), Sug-din (22-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Don't mention 🎃 & 🐭?  :Banned:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Don't mention �� & ��?


Quite a few nice comments from Danny but the host was annoying to say the least, now I know why i don't listen to local radio.

I think this wedding (if they make it down the aisle) will be much bigger and more special than we may think, hopefully anyway & knowing  :Cartman:  and  :Ninja:  it will he heartbreaking in the love they could show publicly, this may be the  :Heart: breaking element IanM mentioned.

Very exciting and I also loved Danny's really mature views of gay people and how they are treated, playing this part must really open him up to how minorities feel and allows him to express this to maybe a less tolerant audience.

----------


## Sug-din

> Quite a few nice comments from Danny but the host was annoying to say the least, now I know why i don't listen to local radio.
> 
> I think this wedding (if they make it down the aisle) will be much bigger and more special than we may think, hopefully anyway & knowing  and  it will he heartbreaking in the love they could show publicly, this may be the breaking element IanM mentioned.
> 
> Very exciting and I also loved Danny's really mature views of gay people and how they are treated, playing this part must really open him up to how minorities feel and allows him to express this to maybe a less tolerant audience.


I haven't listened to the whole thing, just snippets, but I did hear the comments you mention and agree.👍🏻
The presenter was a bit irritating!!
I have always thought, even when it was mentioned a while ago , that  :Heart: breaking doesn't always mean bad things! I can see the wedding being a lot different to what has been thought!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sug-din

Completely off topic!  Has anyone else noticed my name has changed colour - I didn't do it!' Wonder why that is? :Ponder:

----------


## dees1

> Don't mention 🎃 & 🐭?


Where did you get those emojis from.  They're fab  :Big Grin:

----------


## dees1

> Don't mention 🎃 & 🐭?


Where did you get those emojis from.  They're fab  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> Where did you get those emojis from.  They're fab


Hi
I always chat on here using my iPad and they are included in the keyboard!😀

Example -  :Cartman:  dancing in his maroon suit.    🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Completely off topic!  Has anyone else noticed my name has changed colour - I didn't do it!' Wonder why that is?


Yes I noticed that, maybe you change colour when you go over 500 posts??

----------


## Sug-din

> Yes I noticed that, maybe you change colour when you go over 500 posts??


Oh yeah, that could be it! Shows I must be a bit of  a chatterbox if I've hit 500 posts!  :Big Grin:

----------

Paul_Robs (22-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  morning fellow Robroners how are we all today? looking forward to see our boys tonight? be nice to have a little hus or kiss when Rob will stand his man  :Cheer:  and mybe this is what IM said all this Drama is prove that Rob really loves aaron and will anything to marry aaron and he is only  wants Aaron and will have a lovely Romantic Robron Wedding and intimate one to  :Clap:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> morning fellow Robroners how are we all today? looking forward to see our boys tonight? be nice to have a little hus or kiss when Rob will stand his man  and mybe this is what IM said all this Drama is prove that Rob really loves aaron and will anything to marry aaron and he is only  wants Aaron and will have a lovely Romantic Robron Wedding and intimate one to


 :Cheer:  morning matty x yea looking forward to tonite and sure Robert is going to stand by him. I don't think Aaron will be going away as the ds wise / pierce thing is just plotty stuff for his story with rhona but there will be more twists yet cos we know they are getting married  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## pond21

> morning matty x yea looking forward to tonite and sure Robert is going to stand by him. I don't think Aaron will be going away as the ds wise / pierce thing is just plotty stuff for his story with rhona but there will be more twists yet cos we know they are getting married


i dont really think Aaron has to say sorry for Finn in tommorwa episode he was standing up for him nad kasim hit Finn first and i wonder what Aaron will say when he finds out it was Finn who told the police and not Kasim and i wonder if Kasim even made a statment? if not there really is not a case to answer? yes Aaron hit Kasim well we see find out right im off to work now talk later matty

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> i dont really think Aaron has to say sorry for Finn in tommorwa episode he was standing up for him nad kasim hit Finn first and i wonder what Aaron will say when he finds out it was Finn who told the police and not Kasim and* i wonder if Kasim even made a statment*? if not there really is not a case to answer? yes Aaron hit Kasim well we see find out right im off to work now talk later matty


good point  :Big Grin:  and no i don't think kasim has and it may be that he says that he doesn't want to take it any further. he didn't look very badly hurt and people on the other place who know the law said that an unrelated person cannot prosecute aaron if the victim doesnt want to  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

Morning folks
I don't think that :Ninja: will end up in prison. I may be wrong but it is a pretty flimsy looking case at the moment.
Firstly, he's accused of GBH, well that is a fairly brutal crime which I would have thought would have kept the victim in hospital for a period of time, not what appears to have been only a few hours or a day at most.
Secondly, up to now  there has been no mention of Kasim or his Father having talked to the Police - which I find unusual?
Thirdly, Finn (finding it hard to write his name at present) was never actually hit by  :Ninja:  he was hit by Kasim (which he has probably neglected to tell the police) and therefore he was in a way an innocent bystander so how can the Police make a case from just his say so and not have it thoroughly justified by the ones involved.
I may of course be talking complete rubbish but this is my take on it.  :Ponder: 

Whatever happens we know that :Cartman: will stand by  :Ninja: 100% and they will get through this together and will come out of it with an even stronger bond and will end up married. :Cheer:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning folks
> I don't think thatwill end up in prison. I may be wrong but it is a pretty flimsy looking case at the moment.
> Firstly, he's accused of GBH, well that is a fairly brutal crime which I would have thought would have kept the victim in hospital for a period of time, not what appears to have been only a few hours or a day at most.
> Secondly, up to now  there has been no mention of Kasim or his Father having talked to the Police - which I find unusual?
> Thirdly, Finn (finding it hard to write his name at present) was never actually hit by  he was hit by Kasim (which he has probably neglected to tell the police) and therefore he was in a way an innocent bystander so how can the Police make a case from just his say so and not have it thoroughly justified by the ones involved.
> I may of course be talking complete rubbish but this is my take on it. 
> 
> Whatever happens we know thatwill stand by 100% and they will get through this together and will come out of it with an even stronger bond and will end up married.


hi Don  :Cheer:  agree the whole thing just does not quite fit. 

There's probably more to Kasim's dad than we know at the moment and even if it is the case that Kasim was badly hurt (and it doesn't look it) would he _really_  want a court case with all the 'upset gay lover' stuff coming out. I don't think so. If he has made any sort of complaint then I think he will drop it pretty soon . . but in the meantime more opportunity for Robert to show how he will always be there for Aaron  :Love:

----------

Sug-din (23-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Another probably completely off the wall idea but I wonder if it will come out that the reason that F reported :Ninja: was a twisted type of jealousy (hate using that word as it has been used so often lately) because he sees  :Ninja: & :Cartman: in a committed relationship where they are going to get married and move into their own home and doesn't see why they should be happy when he has been rejected so many times.  :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

I realise this song is maybe a bit old fashioned and shows I'm a bit of sentimentalist but I think the words sum our boys up. :Embarrassment: 
https://youtu.be/CMSojKLUUrE

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Another probably completely off the wall idea but I wonder if it will come out that the reason that F reportedwas a twisted type of jealousy (hate using that word as it has been used so often lately) because he sees &in a committed relationship where they are going to get married and move into their own home and doesn't see why they should be happy when he has been rejected so many times.


I agree there could be some jealousy raging in Finn as  :Ninja:  &  :Cartman:  were making progress with their relationship - engaged, bought a house, planning a wedding in Vegas - dreams are made of this and Finn couldn't keep Kasim and became some obsessed stalker.

----------

Sug-din (23-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I agree there could be some jealousy raging in Finn as  &  were making progress with their relationship - engaged, bought a house, planning a wedding in Vegas - dreams are made of this and Finn couldn't keep Kasim and became some obsessed stalker.


maybe why it was him who told the police  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## pond21

> maybe why it was him who told the police


hi mate good point could if Kasim and his dad didnt tell the they cant have a case and as far we know thats hasnt happend so im thinking  it wont go far and the case is dropped and i looking to aee Aaron`s reaction when he finds it was Finn who told the police i still say why would Aaron say sorry mybe be sorry for hitting Kasim after he hit Finn he was only standing up for Finn lie you say he`s jealous of Robron and he hasnt got anybody and tonight hope we have a nice scene with our boys and be nice if we have a little hug or kiss when Rob say he stand by him and it looks like Rob has out his Engagement ring back on :Cheer:

----------


## Paul_Robs

I have been pondering some of last weeks dialogue between  :Ninja:  and  :Cartman:  and just had a few comments to make, sorry if these have already been discussed.

When  :Cartman:  said he is always going to find other people attractive, men & women. The statement is not strange. I cannot believe that  :Ninja:  a young good looking gay man, if he saw a nice looking guys wouldn't find them attractive and I wished  :Cartman:  had said to  :Ninja:  "you must see attractive people but you don't act upon the attraction" just to validate his point as he left that sounding like it was only him. Its almost as if Aaron expects  :Cartman:  to put blinkers on and never talk to anyone (I want you to want me, just me and no-one else) surely  :Ninja:  has to be realistic, Robert like most normal people will see other people and think mmm...nice but has made it clear he won't act upon it he does want Aaron, only Aaron and no-one else, as others have said ED need to get these issues Aaron has dealt with properly.

Rebecca, I am torn with her at the moment, I can understand when she first returned she beelined to Robert for some 'rumpy pumpy' and she found that he was in a relationship with a man, she never knew he was into men, she was having sex with him the last time she saw him. She tried it on and Robert made it clear that his relationship with Aaron was very important to him and he loved Aaron. Once he made that clear she should have backed off so I am annoyed as everyone else that she continued to try it on. I think now Robert has been even clearer that he does not want Rebecca sexually, she seems to have accepted that. 

I appreciate Aaron's building frustration with Rebecca and Robert's friendship but he has to accept that Robert needs friends and if it wasn't Rebecca it could be someone else Robert is friendly with and Aaron could get jealous, Robert needs to interact with other people otherwise their relationship is doomed. 

Obviously, ideally we would prefer Robert to have friends who are not Rebecca but if he finds her funny and interesting as a friend then not allowing him to have that friendship will always be the elephant in the room for Robron.

----------


## pond21

> maybe why it was him who told the police


hi mate what did you thought of last post? matty

----------


## pond21

hi don hows my fello Robroner tonight? i wonder what will Aaron do when he founds out it was Fin who told the police? and i belive that Aaron should say sorry mybe for the attack on Kasim but he was looking out for a mate i hope they dont do nothing about what Finn said i wonder if Kaim+his dad didnt make a statment how can they charge Aaron all this will drag on to the wedding then be dropped looking to see our boys tonight hope we get ahug or kiss when our Rob will tell Aaron he will stand by him and all this what IM said Rob will do anything to marry Aaron and like IM said they move into Mill Cott proves that aaron`s going nowhere only moving in with his new Husband :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> I have been pondering some of last weeks dialogue between  and  and just had a few comments to make, sorry if these have already been discussed.
> 
> When  said he is always going to find other people attractive, men & women. The statement is not strange. I cannot believe that  a young good looking gay man, if he saw a nice looking guys wouldn't find them attractive and I wished  had said to  "you must see attractive people but you don't act upon the attraction" just to validate his point as he left that sounding like it was only him. Its almost as if Aaron expects  to put blinkers on and never talk to anyone (I want you to want me, just me and no-one else) surely  has to be realistic, Robert like most normal people will see other people and think mmm...nice but has made it clear he won't act upon it he does want Aaron, only Aaron and no-one else, as others have said ED need to get these issues Aaron has dealt with properly.
> 
> Rebecca, I am torn with her at the moment, I can understand when she first returned she beelined to Robert for some 'rumpy pumpy' and she found that he was in a relationship with a man, she never knew he was into men, she was having sex with him the last time she saw him. She tried it on and Robert made it clear that his relationship with Aaron was very important to him and he loved Aaron. Once he made that clear she should have backed off so I am annoyed as everyone else that she continued to try it on. I think now Robert has been even clearer that he does not want Rebecca sexually, she seems to have accepted that. 
> 
> I appreciate Aaron's building frustration with Rebecca and Robert's friendship but he has to accept that Robert needs friends and if it wasn't Rebecca it could be someone else Robert is friendly with and Aaron could get jealous, Robert needs to interact with other people otherwise their relationship is doomed. 
> 
> Obviously, ideally we would prefer Robert to have friends who are not Rebecca but if he finds her funny and interesting as a friend then not allowing him to have that friendship will always be the elephant in the room for Robron.


Those are all very valid points and I agree with them - I couldn't really elaborate on it.

Except that Aaron is going to make Robert's life pretty lonely and isolated if he going to have to be wary of being friendly with either male or females, that he has either just encountered or has known in the past.

----------


## EddyBee

*Favourite Emmerdale Character 2017 - Round 2, Heat 2* 

For those of you that are members of Digital Spy, PLEASE VOTE. We need every vote as the usual suspects are all voting Aaron in last place.

For your votes to count you must rank all the characters featured in this round with your favourite at the top and your least favourite at the bottom. Voting closes on Thursday at 9pm.

*
VOTE HERE.*

----------


## pond21

> Those are all very valid points and I agree with them - I couldn't really elaborate on it.
> 
> Except that Aaron is going to make Robert's life pretty lonely and isolated if he going to have to be wary of being friendly with either male or females, that he has either just encountered or has known in the past.


hi Don what did you think of last post ? i argee it be lonely he only got vic and diane and of course Aaron and Liv he has to make friends and i think when all this has calmed down and Robron are married it be fine and of course we have our very own Robron moving into Mill Cott in the spring cant wait and the Robron wedding to see :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Clap:

----------


## pond21

> *Favourite Emmerdale Character 2017 - Round 2, Heat 2* 
> 
> For those of you that are members of Digital Spy, PLEASE VOTE. We need every vote as the usual suspects are all voting Aaron in last place.
> 
> For your votes to count you must rank all the characters featured in this round with your favourite at the top and your least favourite at the bottom. Voting closes on Thursday at 9pm.
> 
> *
> VOTE HERE.*


hi mate can you just vote for a few few or has it got to be all of them?

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I am coming around to  :Cartman: being friendly with Bec and if ED keep it as that - where they just happen to be in the same place at the same time - hopefully with  :Ninja: around but what concerns me is that I read in a spoiler somewhere that Lawrence is annoyed that Bec has gone into business with  :Cartman: , I hope this is just a over exaggerated thing, as we know they often are, as I think if ED are insistent on having them together constantly it is always going to be a will he won't he scenario for the general viewing public and this will just ruin the dynamics of Robron. There again, I'm probably looking too deep into things again!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## EddyBee

> hi mate can you just vote for a few few or has it got to be all of them?


For your vote to count you must put them all in your list.  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don hows my fello Robroner tonight? i wonder what will Aaron do when he founds out it was Fin who told the police? and i belive that Aaron should say sorry mybe for the attack on Kasim but he was looking out for a mate i hope they dont do nothing about what Finn said i wonder if Kaim+his dad didnt make a statment how can they charge Aaron all this will drag on to the wedding then be dropped looking to see our boys tonight hope we get ahug or kiss when our Rob will tell Aaron he will stand by him and all this what IM said Rob will do anything to marry Aaron and like IM said they move into Mill Cott proves that aaron`s going nowhere only moving in with his new Husband


Hi Matty, I'm fine thanks.
I don't think it's right that  :Ninja:  should apologise to Finn, especially since he was the one that got him arrested, but maybe he feels he has to do it that way as he would not be able to approach Kasim direct for legal reasons.  I still think there's going to be some kind of twist in this case.
I'm hoping for a good hug tonight when  :Cartman: tells  :Ninja: he's there for him always whatever happens. 😀

----------

pond21 (23-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Favourite Emmerdale Character 2017 - Round 2, Heat 2* 
> 
> For those of you that are members of Digital Spy, PLEASE VOTE. We need every vote as the usual suspects are all voting Aaron in last place.
> 
> For your votes to count you must rank all the characters featured in this round with your favourite at the top and your least favourite at the bottom. Voting closes on Thursday at 9pm.
> 
> *
> VOTE HERE.*


Has this one just come out today as I know I have voted previously for Aaron? I'm starting to lose track a bit.

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> Has this one just come out today as I know I have voted previously for Aaron? I'm starting to lose track a bit.


Yes, it's come out today. It's the new round.  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (23-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty, I'm fine thanks.
> I don't think it's right that  should apologise to Finn, especially since he was the one that got him arrested, but maybe he feels he has to do it that way as he would not be able to approach Kasim direct for legal reasons.  I still think there's going to be some kind of twist in this case.
> I'm hoping for a good hug tonight when tells he's there for him always whatever happens. 😀


hi Don what a lovely momment our Robron and Rob waiting for his Aaron and a lovely kiss :Heart: to say he be there for him and mybe this is what IM said he loves Aaron so much that he will do anything for him Rob so much is in love with Aaron and will marry him and i think this will prove to Aaron that he`s the he wants and want to be with oh am so much looking forward to see the Robron Wedding and if its maxine who writes it it will be Romantic and itimate to :Cheer:  like you said there be twists and turns but i say it wont go to court and the charges will be dropped

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2017), Sug-din (23-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Good final scene from our boys and two kisses. :Heart: 
So  :Ninja: went and made a new statement on his own. :Ponder: 
Pleased to see Chas sorted Pierce & Paddy - just the way we would have done - except her words were a lot more polite than mine would have been.  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good final scene from our boys and two kisses.
> So went and made a new statement on his own.
> Pleased to see Chas sorted Pierce & Paddy - just the way we would have done - except her words were a lot more polite than mine would have been.


Kisses and more  :Heart: 

He didn't need DS Wise and so later complications there  :Smile: 

Paddy needed telling although is some ways its just his simple annoying self its Pierce that needs watching sod glad she sacked him  :Thumbsup:

----------


## pond21

> Good final scene from our boys and two kisses.
> So went and made a new statement on his own.
> Pleased to see Chas sorted Pierce & Paddy - just the way we would have done - except her words were a lot more polite than mine would have been.


hi Don great episode and a great scene and 2 kisses :Heart:  :Cheer:  this will prove how much he wants to marry Aaron like IM said because this is real Love that Rob has for Aaron thats been no question and btw go to the womans mag OK online they got a interview with Danny in it and it tells you what Danny thinks of Robron its a great read and i just read it just to say it was a lovely interview

----------

Sug-din (23-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Kisses and more 
> 
> He didn't need DS Wise and so later complications there 
> 
> Paddy needed telling although is some ways its just his simple annoying self its Pierce that needs watching sod glad she sacked him


yes it was lovely 2 kisses in the bar and Rob telling Aaron he be there for him and this will prove to Aaron that Rob only wants Him and wants to be with him and this will prove how much Love rob has for Aaron and will do anything to marry him btw just read a arcticle in the woamans mag OK! online it has a Danny Interview in it and says what he thinks of Robron and its a lovely read try and have a read

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Kisses and more 
> 
> He didn't need DS Wise and so later complications there 
> 
> Paddy needed telling although is some ways its just his simple annoying self its Pierce that needs watching sod glad she sacked him


Poor Pierce, lost his fee before he even started and what an opinion he has of himself that he thinks a word from him will stop a DS from coming anywhere near the place. :Big Grin:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> yes it was lovely 2 kisses in the bar and Rob telling Aaron he be there for him and this will prove to Aaron that Rob only wants Him and wants to be with him and this will prove how much Love rob has for Aaron and will do anything to marry him btw just read a arcticle in the woamans mag OK! online it has a Danny Interview in it and says what he thinks of Robron and its a lovely read try and have a read


thanx matty x found it  :Big Grin:  really nice  :Wub:

----------


## pond21

> thanx matty x found it  really nice


so our Danny is a Robron fan and wants them to be happy yeah lovely article yeah what was you best bit? i say all of it and he said both had bad points but that whats makes Robron work as a couple yeah and i think once Robron are married this chemisrty and the love for each other that they will make it yes they will row and screem and shout but they get through it because of the love for one other and they sort it out x and it looks like what IM said in Q+A  on twitter they move into mill cott in the spring so this Kasim stuff will be cleared up

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> so our Danny is a Robron fan and wants them to be happy yeah lovely article yeah what was you best bit? i say all of it and he said both had bad points but that whats makes Robron work as a couple yeah and i think once Robron are married this chemisrty and the love for each other that they will make it yes they will row and screem and shout but they get through it because of the love for one other and they sort it out x and it looks like what IM said in Q+A  on twitter they move into mill cott in the spring so this Kasim stuff will be cleared up


You know I think that the kasim stuff may all be much of nothing in then end  :Embarrassment:  so not too bothered about that  :Big Grin:  they are going to bee getting married  :Heart:  that's for sure as Maxine said they had press day just for it  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

pond21 (23-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> so our Danny is a Robron fan and wants them to be happy yeah lovely article yeah what was you best bit? i say all of it and he said both had bad points but that whats makes Robron work as a couple yeah and i think once Robron are married this chemisrty and the love for each other that they will make it yes they will row and screem and shout but they get through it because of the love for one other and they sort it out x and it looks like what IM said in Q+A  on twitter they move into mill cott in the spring so this Kasim stuff will be cleared up


It was a good article.  If Danny has his way I would think Robron will be around for a long time to come.  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

I may be the only one but I found Charity irritating tonight! :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> You know I think that the kasim stuff may all be much of nothing in then end  so not too bothered about that  they are going to bee getting married  that's for sure as Maxine said they had press day just for it


i didnt know that when did they have a press day? so going by that so its maxine who writes it ? maxine said she had a few episodes in Feb so if she done it the Robron Wedding defo have some lovely scenes and a passionate kiss and a some itimate scenes like IM said we get and Danny did say the Robron fans would love it to x :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2017), Sug-din (23-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> It was a good article.  If Danny has his way I would think Robron will be around for a long time to come.


yes he did and IM always said it to when he took over from KO  im so looking to de our Robron Wededing now and we are going to see romantic scenes and lovely scenes and some itaimate and a defo have a romantic kiss when they i day and to to top it off they go on the robron Honeymoon to Las Vagas and Danny did say us Robron fans would love it and be proud of so im guessing there be some lovely scenes in the too :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (23-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Good grief they are finding anything to moan about in  the other place, I have never seen some people making up such depressing scenarios which haven't been validated  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:

----------

*RG83* (24-01-2017), angeldust (24-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (24-01-2017), pond21 (24-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

It's the hour episode tonight to make up for it not being on tomorrow.
Is it tonight that :Ninja: is going to make his apology?  :Ponder: 
That probably means we won't see anymore of them this week, but we can hope!  :Sad:

----------


## pond21

> It's the hour episode tonight to make up for it not being on tomorrow.
> Is it tonight thatis going to make his apology? 
> That probably means we won't see anymore of them this week, but we can hope!


hi Don its an hour long tonight we could stil get a bit our boys tonight and Yeah its tonight that Aaron says hes sorry stil cant se why our Aaron has to he was standing up for Finn im really starting to dislike Finn suche  a drama Queen i think he`s just jealous of our Robron that are happy and getting married

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don its an hour long tonight we could stil get a bit our boys tonight and Yeah its tonight that Aaron says hes sorry stil cant se why our Aaron has to he was standing up for Finn im really starting to dislike Finn suche  a drama Queen i think he`s just jealous of our Robron that are happy and getting married


Hi Matty, hopefully if :Ninja: is on then  :Cartman:  might be on to, even though there could be a lot of Debbie stuff on tonight it would be good to see a bit of our boys, just seeing them in filler scenes would be ok with me.  :Cheer: 
Can't be bothered with Finn to be honest, he is just totally crazy. :Angry: 
Let's all hope for some surprise appearances of the boys tonight.  :Bow:

----------


## pond21

hi :Cheer:  fellow Robroners just to let you know our Danny is on Lorraine from 830 am tommorw morning :Thumbsup:

----------

*RG83* (24-01-2017), EddyBee (24-01-2017), Sug-din (24-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi fellow Robroners just to let you know our Danny is on Lorraine from 830 am tommorw morning


 :Cheer:  hi Matty x we dont get that here but you might post anything interesting he says  :Wub:

----------


## pond21

> hi Matty x we dont get that here but you might post anything interesting he says


yeah of course but i think it be about the NTA`s yeah i hope they could could about the wedding but i doubt it they could talk Robron in general  i still say Aaron shoulnt say sorry to Finn about the attack yes hes sorry but kasim hit finn first yeah i hope get a reaction to the fact that is was Finn who told the police and she how`s Aaron reaction to it ? we know Rob`s reaction i thought he would say alot then he did  and i hope we get something with Aaron and dont anything and i still say how can have a case? if Kasim and he dad didnt report it ? yeah i know its soaps yeah but if they didnt how can they? and looking by Kasim`s injuries it didnt look as bad they made out and Finn is getting silly if he go after Kasim as he did Kasim wouldnt have got hit

----------

Sug-din (24-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> yeah of course but i think it be about the NTA`s yeah i hope they could could about the wedding but i doubt it they could talk Robron in general  i still say Aaron shoulnt say sorry to Finn about the attack yes hes sorry but kasim hit finn first yeah i hope get a reaction to the fact that is was Finn who told the police and she how`s Aaron reaction to it ? we know Rob`s reaction i thought he would say alot then he did  and i hope we get something with Aaron and dont anything and i still say how can have a case? if Kasim and he dad didnt report it ? yeah i know its soaps yeah but if they didnt how can they? and looking by Kasim`s injuries it didnt look as bad they made out and Finn is getting silly if he go after Kasim as he did Kasim wouldnt have got hit


Yea I'm interested how this apology actually turns out  :Ponder:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Finn not helping himself  :Wal2l:  but maybe starting to with his last remark although he could have been a bit more upbeat about it  :Bow:

----------

Sug-din (24-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty, hopefully ifis on then  might be on to, even though there could be a lot of Debbie stuff on tonight it would be good to see a bit of our boys, just seeing them in filler scenes would be ok with me. 
> Can't be bothered with Finn to be honest, he is just totally crazy.
> Let's all hope for some surprise appearances of the boys tonight.


hi don that was a waste of an hour the Aaron_Finn scene was pointless on one he said he be glad if Aaron was sent down then said i hope not silly i was hoping for Finn to say it was Him who told the police just to see a reaction yeah mybe we will do the look on Aaron`s face when Finn said that Finn know more then Finn lead to belive

----------

EddyBee (24-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

So sorry for poor little Sarah - nobody deserves that. :Sad: 

 :Ninja: chat wIth Finn was rather underwhelming - All it did was make me dislike Finn even more - saying you probably deserve it but I still wouldn't want to see you go to prison.     So, drop the charges!  :Angry: 

Paddy & Marlon comedy filler - not funny - Paddy is just a ............    :Thumbsdown: 

Poor Ashley, the condition is just getting worse and worse and John is playing the part brilliantly. :Clap: 

The rest of it with the Debbie stuff - I have no words to describe it.   :Wal2l: 

That's an hour I won't ever get back.  :Crying:   At least we saw half of Robron which is always a bonus!  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (24-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (24-01-2017), Paul_Robs (25-01-2017), pond21 (24-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> So sorry for poor little Sarah - nobody deserves that.
> 
> chat wIth Finn was rather underwhelming - All it did was make me dislike Finn even more - saying you probably deserve it but I still wouldn't want to see you go to prison.     So, drop the charges! 
> 
> Paddy & Marlon comedy filler - not funny - Paddy is just a ............   
> 
> Poor Ashley, the condition is just getting worse and worse and John is playing the part brilliantly.
> 
> The rest of it with the Debbie stuff - I have no words to describe it.  
> ...


same her Don cant stand Fin atm i  hope we get some sort of reaction soon from Aaron that Finn told the police yeah maybe Rob will tell Aaron and see what he does then and i still say nothing will come of it yeah this will prob be drag on to the Wedding then Finn will have second thoughts and hay presto the case is dropped i just thought what if Chrisse do die and that black stuff is the court case for Rebcca? but still say its Joanie because donet Zack have bad news neaxt week? but heard that IM saying in a few weeks Robron will start talking about marriage and this ties in with how much he loves aaron and wants to marry him asap mybe its one of Maxine`s episoades if so will will get more romantic scenes :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

Just a question?

Who knows of a bank that would have a member of staff walk through  the public area with bundle of Â£50,000.00 in notes in clear plastic and hand it to a customer?   :Wal2l:

----------


## EddyBee

> Just a question?
> 
> Who knows of a bank that would have a member of staff walk through  the public area with bundle of Â£50,000.00 in notes in clear plastic and hand it to a customer?


Great to see Aaron tonight. Apart from Aaron and the Ashley stuff, the rest of that episode was a waste of time. The Cain and Debbie storyline resembled a 'Carry On' film.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-01-2017), Sug-din (24-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> same her Don cant stand Fin atm i  hope we get some sort of reaction soon from Aaron that Finn told the police yeah maybe Rob will tell Aaron and see what he does then and i still say nothing will come of it yeah this will prob be drag on to the Wedding then Finn will have second thoughts and hay presto the case is dropped i just thought what if Chrisse do die and that black stuff is the court case for Rebcca? but still say its Joanie because donet Zack have bad news neaxt week? but heard that IM saying in a few weeks Robron will start talking about marriage and this ties in with how much he loves aaron and wants to marry him asap mybe its one of Maxine`s episoades if so will will get more romantic scenes


I know it's sad to think about but I think that the female who is going to die is maybe little Sarah - they have recast her as they said they needed an older actress to cope with the heavy storyline - I hope I'm wrong!  :Sad: 

Hopefully Finn will think about it and drop the charges! Let's hope for another twist that we don't know about.  :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> I know it's sad to think about but I think that the female who is going to die is maybe little Sarah - they have recast her as they said they needed an older actress to cope with the heavy storyline - I hope I'm wrong! 
> 
> Hopefully Finn will think about it and drop the charges! Let's hope for another twist that we don't know about.


hi don you could be right its so sad little sarah has cancer :Sad:  it could be and that could tie in with Aaron being in black and at the funneral but wouldnt that be to quick? we all know that trhe wedding goes ahead and they be married and IM said Robron will move in the Mill Cott in the spring so it looks like something happens between now and then and IM saiybf Robron will start the wedding talk soon and hope maxine writes it and the Wedding to she be good and she would give us some lovely scenes  :Cheer:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I know it's sad to think about but I think that the female who is going to die is maybe little Sarah - they have recast her as they said they needed an older actress to cope with the heavy storyline - I hope I'm wrong! 
> 
> Hopefully Finn will think about it and drop the charges! Let's hope for another twist that we don't know about.


Hi Don  :Cheer:  I think the Sarah story maybe going to run for a while  :Ponder:  Agree that Finn (or maybe Kasim himself) will drop the charges or like you say there'll be some other twist  :Clap:  cos from what Danny said Aaron and Finn will be getting closer (in a matey way)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don  I think the Sarah story maybe going to run for a while  Agree that Finn (or maybe Kasim himself) will drop the charges or like you say there'll be some other twist  cos from what Danny said Aaron and Finn will be getting closer (in a matey way)


Hi Matty - you're probably right about little Sarah - I'd like to think she'll be ok. 😀

Maybe that's how they become matey again - I'll forgive Finn if he does that. :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Don  I think the Sarah story maybe going to run for a while  Agree that Finn (or maybe Kasim himself) will drop the charges or like you say there'll be some other twist  cos from what Danny said Aaron and Finn will be getting closer (in a matey way)


well i hope not they way Finn is ant the i cant stand him i think he`s just jealous and i hope we get to see Aaron reaction when finds out it was Finn who told the police he wouldnt want to be friends who do that sort of thing Finn is just jealous of Aaron hes got Robert and about to get married to the man he loves and Finn got nobody but you dont do that if you going to start to be mates so like you say twist and turns and it works out and going by IM said Robron will be talking about getting married soon and in early March they be living in Mill Cott so something going to get our Aaron free and the charges are Droppped

----------

Sug-din (24-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - you're probably right about little Sarah - I'd like to think she'll be ok. 😀
> 
> Maybe that's how they become matey again - I'll forgive Finn if he does that.


something got to give if thats going to happen im looking to see Aaron`s reaction to when he finds out it was Finn who told the police you woulnt want to be mates if that person will send to jail and so if Finn changes his mind and clears his name i be ok with it i cant it be Kasim he hasnt even told the police about it  and ging want IM said that Robron are going to live in Th Mill Cott in early march it muct be dropped x

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don  I think the Sarah story maybe going to run for a while  Agree that Finn (or maybe Kasim himself) will drop the charges or like you say there'll be some other twist  cos from what Danny said Aaron and Finn will be getting closer (in a matey way)


Sorry Micheal I got the name wrong on my reply - do forgive me ! Don :Embarrassment:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> something got to give if thats going to happen im looking to see Aaron`s reaction to when he finds out it was Finn who told the police you woulnt want to be mates if that person will send to jail and so if Finn changes his mind and clears his name i be ok with it i cant it be Kasim he hasnt even told the police about it  and ging want IM said that Robron are going to live in Th Mill Cott in early march it muct be dropped x


Hi Matty - you never know it may all come to a conclusion quicker than we think. 👍🏻

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Sorry Micheal I got the name wrong on my reply - do forgive me ! Don


Hi Don  :Cheer:  haha don't worry I can't even spell  :Embarrassment:  Its absolutely freezing here this morning and no ED to look forward to tonite  :Sad:  

Will you be able to watch that awards show where you are  :Searchme:  would be great to be able to see it live although expect they'll be clips up if, sorry _when_, Danny wins  :Angel:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don  haha don't worry I can't even spell  Its absolutely freezing here this morning and no ED to look forward to tonite  
> 
> Will you be able to watch that awards show where you are  would be great to be able to see it live although expect they'll be clips up if, sorry _when_, Danny wins


Hi Micheal - thanks! We do get the live showing here so will get to know straight away all the results and I'll post any good news on here as soon as possible. 👍🏻

It can get a bit boring at times as it's on for at least 2 hrs but will watch it all. It would be easier to watch 2hrs of our boys just sitting in the pub having a pint looking into each other's eyes and not saying anything,  :Heart:  :Wub:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal - thanks! We do get the live showing here so will get to know straight away all the results and I'll post any good news on here as soon as possible. 👍🏻
> 
> It can get a bit boring at times as it's on for at least 2 hrs but will watch it all. It would be easier to watch 2hrs of our boys just sitting in the pub having a pint looking into each other's eyes and not saying anything,


... and watching their wandering hands obvs  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sug-din

> ... and watching their wandering hands obvs


Obviously!!! :Moonie:  :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Spoiler for next week

http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/24/emmerd...death-6396338/

Why do ED persist in putting doubt in :Cartman: character simply to keep The Whites in exsistent on the show, why do they have to involve him in everything they do?  :Angry:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

An article about Danny's appearance on Lorraine this morning

http://www.ok.co.uk/tv/lorraine/9886...levision-award

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Off for lunch with my old boss today so I'll be keeping quiet for a while - you'll be pleased to know! Back soon! 🤚

----------


## Paul_Robs

I didn't really mind yesterdays episode although Charity dressed as Chrissie withdrawing Â£50k from the bank, you have to questions their identity checking skills don't you  :Ponder:  :Ponder: 

Ashley stuff so well put together and true to life.

Finn, he is a knob, rather than hoping he doesn't go to prison just drop the charges you dumb idiot  :Thumbsdown:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Off for lunch with my old boss today so I'll be keeping quiet for a while - you'll be pleased to know! Back soon! 🤚


Hope lunch was good.

----------


## pond21

> Off for lunch with my old boss today so I'll be keeping quiet for a while - you'll be pleased to know! Back soon! 🤚


hi Don hope your lunch went ok ? i watched Danny`s interview this morning it was good didnt give much away reguarding the wedding only said the cake was nice ?

----------


## Paul_Robs

> hi Don hope your lunch went ok ? i watched Danny`s interview this morning it was good didnt give much away reguarding the wedding only said the cake was nice ?


I will be very surprised if we get a great deal of detail about the wedding but they for sure will send a lot of teasers, this will it or won't it happen scenario is going to be the main angle looking at what everyone is saying.

----------


## pond21

> I didn't really mind yesterdays episode although Charity dressed as Chrissie withdrawing Â£50k from the bank, you have to questions their identity checking skills don't you 
> 
> Ashley stuff so well put together and true to life.
> 
> Finn, he is a knob, rather than hoping he doesn't go to prison just drop the charges you dumb idiot


hi Paul i argee Finn is a idiot atm but i think hes a bit jealous of Aaron hes got a steady boyfriend and getting married soon yeah but i still say there cant be case to answer becuase both Kasim and his Dan havent made a statment to the police so something happen if they drop the case

----------


## Sug-din

> Hope lunch was good.


Hi
It was lovely thank you - full of food and a couple of lagers - afternoon drinking - fatal!! :Big Grin: 

The identity checks weren't exactly thorough and let's be honest why would Christie leave her passport lying about so that any 'idiot' could find it so easily?  :Ponder: 

The Dingle scenes would have been a bit more realistic if they'd not bothered with the horse tranquilliser injection in my view. 

Don't really have much more to say about Finn than what I said last night, your word describes him perfectly. 👍🏻

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don hope your lunch went ok ? i watched Danny`s interview this morning it was good didnt give much away reguarding the wedding only said the cake was nice ?


Hi Matty - enjoyed lunch thanks - ready for an early evening siesta - the age is starting to tell!  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the info - I don't know why But I completely forgot Danny was on until it was too late! 😀

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello everyone  :Cheer:  think you guyz all in england so will be watching tonite  :Wub:  meanwhile classic example on other place why best not to engage with people who want to cause upset  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Sug-din (25-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> hello everyone  think you guyz all in england so will be watching tonite  meanwhile classic example on other place why best not to engage with people who want to cause upset


hi mate i did go on there to lurk but its always the usual people who always to be negitvie thats why im here mostly always a laugh and always postive we love Robron end off its been a wonderfull journey they had and all the ups and downs im always staing postive and we got a Robron Wedding cant wait x and it be romantic passion and itimate scenes to look forward to all hail Robron :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2017), Sug-din (25-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - enjoyed lunch thanks - ready for an early evening siesta - the age is starting to tell! 
> 
> Thanks for the info - I don't know why But I completely forgot Danny was on until it was too late! 😀


hi Don i will watch the NTA`s later i will watch the SSW at 7pm the Episode that maxine wrote the first one and will watch some more Robron videos to bide the time and i see Emmerdale teased some on FB that could our Robron home the Mill Cott it could be a new set for Mill Cott if so it might tie in with what IM said that Robron could move in early March and so that they get married adn move in when they get back from the honeymoon and if so that means Aaron wont go to court and the case is dropped

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don i will watch the NTA`s later i will watch the SSW at 7pm the Episode that maxine wrote the first one and will watch some more Robron videos to bide the time and i see Emmerdale teased some on FB that could our Robron home the Mill Cott it could be a new set for Mill Cott if so it might tie in with what IM said that Robron could move in early March and so that they get married adn move in when they get back from the honeymoon and if so that means Aaron wont go to court and the case is dropped


hi Matty - I'll be watching the NTA's with fingers crossed .👍🏻
I saw that teaser pick on Facebook - The Mill - you never know it could be.  :Cheer: 
Wedding! 🎩🎩🎂

----------


## pond21

> hi Matty - I'll be watching the NTA's with fingers crossed .👍🏻
> I saw that teaser pick on Facebook - The Mill - you never know it could be. 
> Wedding! 🎩🎩🎂


hi Don you FB ? im am i will PM my username amd if you are on there you can do the same ? matty

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Is that show from 7.30 to 10  :Searchme:  sure the big awards like best actor and show probably wont be till the end  :Sad:  but ill keep checking  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (25-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Is there a pre show programme on there cos in the other places some just posted that Danny has just said there are dark times ahead for Aaron  :Sad:  :Angry:

----------


## Sug-din

https://mobile.twitter.com/emmerdale...880449/photo/1

Pic of Danny on red carpet.

Haven't seen anything about Ryan being there yet.

----------

EddyBee (25-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Is there a pre show programme on there cos in the other places some just posted that Danny has just said there are dark times ahead for Aaron


Never seen or heard anything about that but if there is you can guarantee the other places would have found it!  👎 :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> Is there a pre show programme on there cos in the other places some just posted that Danny has just said there are dark times ahead for Aaron


 :Cheer:  dont panic its just about the if they go ahead with the court case yeah like Danny this twists and turns just ignore it i cant that bad if the new ste is to be Robron new home and they move in in there in early march matty stay postive it be fine  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (25-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> https://mobile.twitter.com/emmerdale...880449/photo/1
> 
> Pic of Danny on red carpet.
> 
> Haven't seen anything about Ryan being there yet.


hi Don just sent another PM matty

----------

Sug-din (25-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Poor Danny and Natalie - it went to Lacey Turner, EE. :Crying:

----------


## Sug-din

MATTY

I can't reply to your PM until you clear out your message box a bit.👍🏻

----------


## pond21

> MATTY
> 
> I can't reply to your PM until you clear out your message box a bit.👍🏻


hi Don just delated some so you should be ok  so sad for Our Danny didnt win he so much deserved it lets hope Emmerdale win best Soap :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  just been lurking on the other place that was a mistake there are talking about Aaron going to prison just beacuse our Danny Said there are dark times ahead you know what Danny is like yeah the dark stuff is before the wedding of to court if it ever gets that far and for what IM said Robron are moving into Mill in the spring and a new set for there home so have faith everything will be fine yes i admit ther be twsits and turns but Aaron off tp jail is not one of them

----------


## Sug-din

> just been lurking on the other place that was a mistake there are talking about Aaron going to prison just beacuse our Danny Said there are dark times ahead you know what Danny is like yeah the dark stuff is before the wedding of to court if it ever gets that far and for what IM said Robron are moving into Mill in the spring and a new set for there home so have faith everything will be fine yes i admit ther be twsits and turns but Aaron off tp jail is not one of them


I have heard him say that on a clip from the red carpet - which I hadn't heard a little while ago. He also said he's had a happy three weeks so what he could be talking about is what has happened so far and the dark times could just be the possible court case - not what's going to happen in a month or so - mainly because I wouldn't have thought the stars would be allowed to give information out too far in advance - so not too worried - staying positive.👍🏻

----------


## Sug-din

Emmerdale have won. 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻

----------


## EddyBee

I'm surprised but well to Emmerdale for their NTA awards.  :Clap:

----------


## Sug-din

I have tried to avoid posting on the other thread as I really don't want to get too involved in it again but I admit to having lurked on there a few times lately and I'm very tempted to go on and ask if anybody had actually thought that perhaps the dark times could actually be something happening to or involving Robert, (who doesn't seem to have come into the equation at all) because surely that would cause dark times for Aaron. 

But I admit I'm a bit to wary to do so as I know certain ones will probably jump on me for saying that.

Sorry to rant about this on our positive thread but I just had to put it out there to get it off my chest.  Do forgive me folks as I know that makes me a bit of a wimp!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I have tried to avoid posting on the other thread as I really don't want to get too involved in it again but I admit to having lurked on there a few times lately and I'm very tempted to go on and ask if anybody had actually thought that perhaps the dark times could actually be something happening to or involving Robert, (who doesn't seem to have come into the equation at all) because surely that would cause dark times for Aaron. 
> 
> But I admit I'm a bit to wary to do so as I know certain ones will probably jump on me for saying that.
> 
> Sorry to rant about this on our positive thread but I just had to put it out there to get it off my chest.  Do forgive me folks as I know that makes me a bit of a wimp!!


I think the prison option is a little too obvious, the dark times could be anything ranging from Chas leaving (to have her babies) and we don't know what story she leaves on but  :Ninja:  is close to her and her leaving would be dark, Danny has said Liv will be taking time out for exams so is it something linked to that, it could be connected to other Dingles, it could be connected to  :Cartman:  although I would hope their relationship will be left alone for a little while now, or indeed it could be connected to the GBH charge but I hope its not that obvious. The answer is lets be positive, its looking like a wedding is going to happen which is great, we will have twists and turns along the way but hey, thats what we are here for  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (26-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think the prison option is a little too obvious, the dark times could be anything ranging from Chas leaving (to have her babies) and we don't know what story she leaves on but  is close to her and her leaving would be dark, Danny has said Liv will be taking time out for exams so is it something linked to that, it could be connected to other Dingles, it could be connected to  although I would hope their relationship will be left alone for a little while now, or indeed it could be connected to the GBH charge but I hope its not that obvious. The answer is lets be positive, its looking like a wedding is going to happen which is great, we will have twists and turns along the way but hey, thats what we are here for


I think it's far to obvious too and all the other options you gave are perfectly feasible also. 👍🏻
The truth is I should just kept off there altogether as I just get myself frustrated that a single line causes such speculation and that it often only points in one direction and no other options tend to be considered. 
We would soon get bored if it was all sweetness and light on a programme all the time.😀

I'll get out of my whinging mood now and look forward to all the good things that are to come. I said earlier that drinking In the middle of the day was a bad idea.  :EEK!:

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  morning fellow Robroners well done Emmerdale for winning best soap gutted for our Danny who didnt win shoulnve won but this Dark times ahead is to easy for Aaron to go to jail i think it could tie in with Chas +Liv that could work Lucy is off soon to have her twins and isoble doing her GCE`S and IM said Robron are moving into the Mill in early March mybe after the weding and honeymoon and have a new set set for the mill so im staying postive and lets all loook forward to the Robron Wedding and the soap mags near the time about the Robron Wedding all hail Robron  :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> I think it's far to obvious too and all the other options you gave are perfectly feasible also. 👍🏻
> The truth is I should just kept off there altogether as I just get myself frustrated that a single line causes such speculation and that it often only points in one direction and no other options tend to be considered. 
> We would soon get bored if it was all sweetness and light on a programme all the time.😀
> 
> I'll get out of my whinging mood now and look forward to all the good things that are to come. I said earlier that drinking In the middle of the day was a bad idea.


hi Don just posted  you PM on FB and whast did you off quick reply i posted here at 900am ? all i say this Dark s/l could be with Chas+Liv and not Aaron related with both Lucy of to have hew twins soon and Isoble doing her GCE`s that means Aaron wont have his mum and sister about

----------


## *RG83*

Robert is in the best looking character 2nd round here, voting closes tonight:

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2201392

You've got to list them in order this time like you do with the favourite character.

Well done to ED for winning, glad Danny and Ryan are part of ED most successful period ever.

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Morning Don, Matty and everyone  :Cheer: 

Thanks for posting results. Glad ED one and sorry about Danny that other lady is obvs very popular but I've seen some clips of Danny last nite and looks like he as having a very good time later anyway  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Haven't been to the other place yet but i think youre right about this dark stuff not meaning prison cos we haven't seen the victims take on it yet  :Searchme:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Robert is in the best looking character 2nd round here, voting closes tonight:
> 
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2201392
> 
> You've got to list them in order this time like you do with the favourite character.
> 
> Well done to ED for winning, glad Danny and Ryan are part of ED most successful period ever.


Sorry is this one where you have to name all charecters? I don't know most of them cos they seem to be from programmes we don't get but suppose it doesn't matter does it?

----------


## pond21

> Morning Don, Matty and everyone 
> 
> Thanks for posting results. Glad ED one and sorry about Danny that other lady is obvs very popular but I've seen some clips of Danny last nite and looks like he as having a very good time later anyway 
> 
> Haven't been to the other place yet but i think youre right about this dark stuff not meaning prison cos we haven't seen the victims take on it yet


hiya glad Emmerdale won yeah i think its something else i mean IM said they moving into Mill Cott in early march after the wedding and they have a new set which could be be that like you said Kasim and his Dad havent even made a statment only Aaron and Finn told the cops but that could all change if Finn changes his mind i think its Chas and Liv Lucy is of to have the twins and isoble to do her GCE`s that could tie with the dark times ahead or even the pre hearing that Aaron went to mybe its that and in the end it be droped like innsufient eviandace lets all get behind and get behind our Boy`s and soon they be making plans for it and of course we have the soap mags about it and the Maxines episodes to come and she will gives us lovely secens beween Robron all hail our Robron we have a wedding to see :Cheer:  :Clap:

----------

EddyBee (26-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (26-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Robert is in the best looking character 2nd round here, voting closes tonight:
> 
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2201392
> 
> You've got to list them in order this time like you do with the favourite character.
> 
> Well done to ED for winning, glad Danny and Ryan are part of ED most successful period ever.


Thanks for the link. Pretty obvious who my first choice was - the others a bit more difficult especially as I haven't watched HO for ages.👍🏻

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning Don, Matty and everyone 
> 
> Thanks for posting results. Glad ED one and sorry about Danny that other lady is obvs very popular but I've seen some clips of Danny last nite and looks like he as having a very good time later anyway 
> 
> Haven't been to the other place yet but i think youre right about this dark stuff not meaning prison cos we haven't seen the victims take on it yet


Hi - I only posted the ED ones as obviously they were most relevant.  👍🏻
Danny did look as though he was enjoying himself, that's part of the reason for not really taking the dark times comment he made to seriously in the red carpet vid as he actually seemed a bit drunk even then. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don just posted  you PM on FB and whast did you off quick reply i posted here at 900am ? all i say this Dark s/l could be with Chas+Liv and not Aaron related with both Lucy of to have hew twins soon and Isoble doing her GCE`s that means Aaron wont have his mum and sister about


Hi Matty - I got it - you should have one from me too.😀
I think you're right about the dark times - it's bound to have an effect if two of your family aren't around. But look on the plus side he's got :Cartman: by his side to care for him as much as he possibly can.  :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - I got it - you should have one from me too.😀
> I think you're right about the dark times - it's bound to have an effect if two of your family aren't around. But look on the plus side he's gotby his side to care for him as much as he possibly can.


hi Don yes our Rob will look after his bae have no worries about that mybe Lv has to go back to her mum`s for some reason or other mybe thats it one things for our Robron will have there new home to console each other :Moonie:  :Lol:  and like Danny said and Iain said the wedding episode wil be romantci funn and itimate so all of those things we will have some lvely scenes and a passioante kiss when they say i do and mybe a bedroom secene  :Cheer:  all in all we got a Robron wedding to loook forward to  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (26-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> Sorry is this one where you have to name all charecters? I don't know most of them cos they seem to be from programmes we don't get but suppose it doesn't matter does it?


Yeah you have to name them all in some kind of order even if you don't watch all the soaps. Stupid really and it's why there's less participation this year.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening all 
Are we all hoping for a few surprise appearances from our boys tonight even though they are not mentioned in the spoilers? 😁

----------


## EddyBee

> Evening all 
> Are we all hoping for a few surprise appearances from our boys tonight even though they are not mentioned in the spoilers? 😁


I hope so.  :Smile:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Evening all 
> Are we all hoping for a few surprise appearances from our boys tonight even though they are not mentioned in the spoilers? 😁


Hi Don  :Cheer:  do you think they might be in one of tonites eps. I think there'll be a lot about Debbie and Sarah but they have to have some other stuff as well so we could see them  :Smile:  Will be quite happy just to see them being coupley   :Love:  without any particular sl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don  do you think they might be in one of tonites eps. I think there'll be a lot about Debbie and Sarah but they have to have some other stuff as well so we could see them  Will be quite happy just to see them being coupley   without any particular sl


Hi Matty
It would e a bonus but I'm not holding my breath as after all there are other characters and storylines to carry on - can't expect them there all the time! 😀

----------


## Sug-din

So no bonus appearances! 👎
Not a terrible episode but nothing really to say except how sad for Ashley and his family. John Middleton doing such a brilliant performance.

----------


## EddyBee

> So no bonus appearances! 👎
> Not a terrible episode but nothing really to say except how sad for Ashley and his family. John Middleton doing such a brilliant performance.


John Middleton is doing an excellent job,he really is. He has made Ashley's storyline so real. 

I didn;t really like the Dingle/White studd. It's a little too far-fetched for me.

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Matty
> It would e a bonus but I'm not holding my breath as after all there are other characters and storylines to carry on - can't expect them there all the time! 😀


haha I'm MicheÃ¡l  :Cheer:  but its nice even if they just sitting at the bar  :Big Grin:  and there'll be gifs out there immediately if Robert just brushes Aaron's shoulder as he passes  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sug-din

> haha I'm MicheÃ¡l  but its nice even if they just sitting at the bar  and there'll be gifs out there immediately if Robert just brushes Aaron's shoulder as he passes


Why do I keep doing that? I am really sorry Micheal,  it must be an age thing - I'm becoming mixed up. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Yes just seeing them without saying anything brightens a scene!   :Love:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> John Middleton is doing an excellent job,he really is. He has made Ashley's storyline so real. 
> 
> I didn;t really like the Dingle/White studd. It's a little too far-fetched for me.


It is all a bit OTT - probably just to establish Debbie's character back in the Dingle mix - as if we wouldn't know who she was!! :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (26-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

This is quite a good clip, the other place are moaning about it but I am pleased  :Ninja:  seems happier and relaxed.

http://robronspoilers.tumblr.com/pos...ry-1st-rebecca

----------

*RG83* (27-01-2017), angeldust (27-01-2017), EddyBee (27-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> This is quite a good clip, the other place are moaning about it but I am pleased  seems happier and relaxed.
> 
> http://robronspoilers.tumblr.com/pos...ry-1st-rebecca


hiya hope you are well i dont on there much i only browse and if i post anything nobody replies so i think what the point her is a lovely place and wonderful people :Cheer:  i thought weds eps was a wondeful Robron scene a Kiss and a lingering Kiss was so Romantic ah Robron are so much in love with each other cant ant so see them in there new Home the Mill and the wedding will be great  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> This is quite a good clip, the other place are moaning about it but I am pleased  seems happier and relaxed.
> 
> http://robronspoilers.tumblr.com/pos...ry-1st-rebecca


There's nothing wrong with that clip - what's to moan about? :Wal2l:

----------


## Paul_Robs

Hi .... they are nutty on the other place, there is another clip from a Radio Times interview of Adam and Danny who are both clearly drunk and suggest that Adam isn't best man for Aaron which seems somewhat unbelievable, I think Danny/Adam are joking around BUT the other place are believing it all ...  :Moonie:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l: :moony:

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2017-...robron-wedding

----------

angeldust (27-01-2017), EddyBee (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi .... they are nutty on the other place, there is another clip from a Radio Times interview of Adam and Danny who are both clearly drunk and suggest that Adam isn't best man for Aaron which seems somewhat unbelievable, I think Danny/Adam are joking around BUT the other place are believing it all ... :moony:
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2017-...robron-wedding


Now everything they said in that clip was absolutely believable as they were so sensible and well controlled and weren't drunk at all -NOT! :Lol:  :Rotfl:

----------

Paul_Robs (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

BREAKING ROBRON WEDDING NEWS

Victoria is  :Ninja: Best Man/Woman 
Rebecca is  :Cartman: BestMan/Woman.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> BREAKING ROBRON WEDDING NEWS
> 
> Victoria is Best Man/Woman 
> Rebecca is BestMan/Woman.


Oh god that would give the other place a melt down  :Readtherules:  :Readtherules:  :Readtherules:

----------


## Sug-din

> Oh god that would give the other place a melt down


I only wish I was cheeky enough to put it on - but best keep it between us! :Lol:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I only wish I was cheeky enough to put it on - but best keep it between us!


Should I, I don't care LOL  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> This is quite a good clip, the other place are moaning about it but I am pleased  seems happier and relaxed.
> 
> http://robronspoilers.tumblr.com/pos...ry-1st-rebecca


Thanx Paul  :Cheer:  great to be able to see clips cos the official site usually blocked here  :Sad:  they seem fine and like you say Aaron even in jokey mood with Rebecca  :Lol:

----------


## pond21

> BREAKING ROBRON WEDDING NEWS
> 
> Victoria is Best Man/Woman 
> Rebecca is BestMan/Woman.


hiya oh my and i bet Andy will be bestMan for Rob ah lest all be cheefrul we had a lovely Robron this week in the pub the Kiss and the lingering kiss ao my what wonderful Love birds we have in our Robron they are so in love with other and will do anythng for each other and i cant wait for them to start planning it and i bet we bet some lovely moments when they do we have alot to look forward to there new home togther and being husbands cant wait :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

> Should I, I don't care LOL


It could be fun - but someone will have to let me know if it's worth having a lurk for their reactions as I'm really trying to avoid going there. 😁😁😁👍🏻

----------


## Paul_Robs

> It could be fun - but someone will have to let me know if it's worth having a lurk for their reactions as I'm really trying to avoid going there.


I have posted it now - will let you know  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I have posted it now - will let you know


I can't wait - feel Guilty now that I left you to do the deed - hope you come out alive!🙏😀

----------

Paul_Robs (27-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I can't wait - feel Guilty now that I left you to do the deed - hope you come out alive!🙏😀


I did bottle it quite quickly but got some good reactions and made a point at the end about the threads over reactions, take a look  :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> Thanx Paul  great to be able to see clips cos the official site usually blocked here  they seem fine and like you say Aaron even in jokey mood with Rebecca


hi micheal all well? we have Robron soon lets all be happy about that and we have Robron moving into Mill Cott  and whata lovley scene we had on weds a lovely kiss in the pub and a lingering kiss oh they are so in love with other and we do anything to each other thats all get behind them and look forward to the Robron wedding like Danny said and IM it be romantic and Fun and Intimate and i lovely Kiss when they say i do all hail our Robron :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> I did bottle it quite quickly but got some good reactions and made a point at the end about the threads over reactions, take a look


It doesn't take long does it before it starts - I was going to leave it for a little while and if it got really nasty I was going to log in and take the blame - you did so well - respect!! :Bow:  :Bow:

----------

Paul_Robs (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> hiya oh my and i bet Andy will be bestMan for Rob ah lest all be cheefrul we had a lovely Robron this week in the pub the Kiss and the lingering kiss ao my what wonderful Love birds we have in our Robron they are so in love with other and will do anythng for each other and i cant wait for them to start planning it and i bet we bet some lovely moments when they do we have alot to look forward to there new home togther and being husbands cant wait


Hi Matty that was just me being cheeky - it wasn't written anywhere! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## angeldust

> I did bottle it quite quickly but got some good reactions and made a point at the end about the threads over reactions, take a look


LOL - it was perfect  :Cheer:   :Rotfl:  :Moonie:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi micheal all well? we have Robron soon lets all be happy about that and we have Robron moving into Mill Cott  and whata lovley scene we had on weds a lovely kiss in the pub and a lingering kiss oh they are so in love with other and we do anything to each other thats all get behind them and look forward to the Robron wedding like Danny said and IM it be romantic and Fun and Intimate and i lovely Kiss when they say i do all hail our Robron


Hi Marty  :Cheer:  I'm great thanx  :Big Grin:  yea we know they're going to be happy so not bothered about any little drama now. Can't wait for the wedding. I saw a clip with Danny saying the wedding wont be what we expect  :Ponder:   but I know its going to be good. The spoilers don't seem to have them in tonites ep but I watch just in case we get a little view of them  :Wub:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Marty  I'm great thanx  yea we know they're going to be happy so not bothered about any little drama now. Can't wait for the wedding. I saw a clip with Danny saying the wedding wont be what we expect   but I know its going to be good. The spoilers don't seem to have them in tonites ep but I watch just in case we get a little view of them


oh what a tease is our Danny i bet its romatic and a big kiss or mybe a bedroom scene but Danny did say a few weeks back us Robron would lobe it and so did IM so i guess we will get some lovely moments yeah :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

So Diane can get heavily involved in the Dingle side of the family's problems but no reaction at all to anything that's happening with her step-son who lives in the village when he and his partner are having problems. :Ponder:

----------


## pond21

who do you think is the mystrey benifactor? andy? mybe or any of the whites? or mybe Liv/Aaron the latter could be a possiablity yeah byw lets get back to our Robron scene on wed what do anyone thoughs on it? i thought what lovely Scene thew kiss and the lingering kiss ah what a scene our Robron are so in love with each other and they do anything for each other  thats what makes it work the row and fight and always come back and sort it out wow this wedding will be amazing and that will be what i say there marraige will work and all this Drama is like  coulples do all hail our fab Robron :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Well don't make an honest mistake in another place (and admit it immediately) cos you'll get the face bit off you  :Sick:

----------


## pond21

> So Diane can get heavily involved in the Dingle side of the family's problems but no reaction at all to anything that's happening with her step-son who lives in the village when he and his partner are having problems.


hi Don i know what you mean i havent even heard her say congrats on Rob`s engagment to Aaron but im sure we will get it near the time i cant belive that Adam wont be Aaron`s best man yeah or maybe Andy will be back for the Wedding and Rob`s man or woman be Vic i wouldvet liked it be Andy if is to come back have to wait and see and dont worry our Robron wedding will be romantic and itimate just like IM and Danny said it will will get a lovely kiss thats for sure and maybe a lovely bedroom scene on night after they are wed :Cheer:  :Moonie: and waiting for something from Ryan about the wedding yeah yes we had him in a suit that they filmimng a wedding the other week would lovely to hear what he has to say about it mybe we will near the time and canit wait for the spolier pics and photoshoots for the mags

----------


## pond21

> Well don't make an honest mistake in another place (and admit it immediately) cos you'll get the face bit off you


hi micheal i went on there the yesterday to post something about our boys and nobody even bothered tp reply so im not going to post anymore there to much doom and gloom on here is lots better who love our Robron for who they are and i cant wait to hear our Ryan about the wedding we had Danny+Iain talk about and it lovely to hear Ryan thinks about it

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> who do you think is the mystrey benifactor? andy? mybe or any of the whites? or mybe Liv/Aaron the latter could be a possiablity yeah byw lets get back to our Robron scene on wed what do anyone thoughs on it? i thought what lovely Scene thew kiss and the lingering kiss ah what a scene our Robron are so in love with each other and they do anything for each other  thats what makes it work the row and fight and always come back and sort it out wow this wedding will be amazing and that will be what i say there marraige will work and all this Drama is like  coulples do all hail our fab Robron


Where would Ross get money like that from? Surely it's not from the White's safe,  :Lol: 

I'm hoping that Sarah's Uncle Robert will make a generous donation.

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well don't make an honest mistake in another place (and admit it immediately) cos you'll get the face bit off you


You poor thing, sounds like they are on top form today. Stay here, we'll look after you. 😀

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> who do you think is the mystrey benifactor? andy? mybe or any of the whites? or mybe Liv/Aaron the latter could be a possiablity yeah byw lets get back to our Robron scene on wed what do anyone thoughs on it? i thought what lovely Scene thew kiss and the lingering kiss ah what a scene our Robron are so in love with each other and they do anything for each other  thats what makes it work the row and fight and always come back and sort it out wow this wedding will be amazing and that will be what i say there marraige will work and all this Drama is like  coulples do all hail our fab Robron


I wouldn't like to say who I think it is - could be someone we really weren't expecting or maybe isn't even one of the regular cast members - yet?  :Ponder:

----------


## pond21

> Where would Ross get money like that from? Surely it's not from the White's safe, 
> 
> I'm hoping that Sarah's Uncle Robert will make a generous donation.


oh forgot about our Rob could and we still dont know where Rob`s money he had got from his diveorce he had Â£500.000 from his side of HF i wonder if we ever will yeah has to explained some how yeah and i wonder when will we have Robron start to paln there wedding has to be in the next few week s?

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I wouldn't like to say who I think it is - could be someone we really weren't expecting or maybe isn't even one of the regular cast members - yet?


Maybe its Andy from abroad  :Ponder:

----------


## pond21

> I wouldn't like to say who I think it is - could be someone we really weren't expecting or maybe isn't even one of the regular cast members - yet?


true Don what im looking to see is our Robron planing there wedding its got to be soon yeah  and i bet we get some lovely scenes just like the one e had in the woolpack on Weds night yeah and its a bit strange that Diane hasnt even said congrats for his enegaement to Aaron but we will near the time i hope

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Maybe its Andy from abroad


ETA. I see someone has said the same in another place but it was a man's hand wasn't it?

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don i know what you mean i havent even heard her say congrats on Rob`s engagment to Aaron but im sure we will get it near the time i cant belive that Adam wont be Aaron`s best man yeah or maybe Andy will be back for the Wedding and Rob`s man or woman be Vic i wouldvet liked it be Andy if is to come back have to wait and see and dont worry our Robron wedding will be romantic and itimate just like IM and Danny said it will will get a lovely kiss thats for sure and maybe a lovely bedroom scene on night after they are wedand waiting for something from Ryan about the wedding yeah yes we had him in a suit that they filmimng a wedding the other week would lovely to hear what he has to say about it mybe we will near the time and canit wait for the spolier pics and photoshoots for the mags


I wouldn't take that comment from Adam & Danny too seriously about the best man, they were both, fairly happy, by that point.🍺

I'm sure we'll get more teasers nearer the wedding and I'm sure I've read somewhere they've done a Photoshoot for it. :Wub:  :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

> ETA. I see someone has said the same in another place but it was a man's hand wasn't it?


I would have said it was a man's hand - I looked again to see if I could recognise anything in the surrounding area but didn't see anything familiar.  Curiouser and curiouser! :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I would have said it was a man's hand - I looked again to see if I could recognise anything in the surrounding area but didn't see anything familiar.  Curiouser and curiouser!


Could just be a random hand so as not to give anything away and not the actual character  :Nono:

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I wouldn't take that comment from Adam & Danny too seriously about the best man, they were both, fairly happy, by that point.🍺
> 
> I'm sure we'll get more teasers nearer the wedding and I'm sure I've read somewhere they've done a Photoshoot for it.


hi Don yes i heard that to oh cant wait woulnt it be lovely if we both Danny+Ryan do a joint interview and photoshoot together and se what thye think about it yeah and i im hoping we get some lovely scenes like on Weds in the pub when talk aboy the wedding some higs and little kisses to they have so love for each other i no doubt we something im sure :Heart:

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> hi micheal i went on there the yesterday to post something about our boys and nobody even bothered tp reply so im not going to post anymore there to much doom and gloom on here is lots better who love our Robron for who they are and i cant wait to hear our Ryan about the wedding we had Danny+Iain talk about and it lovely to hear Ryan thinks about it


Well you're not missing much on the other thread - the posts seem to be about Rebecca again invading Robron scenes, although I pointed out that they could be invading her scenes  :Moonie:  Frankly I don't care as long as they're both on screen and Aaron looked pretty chilled and relaxed in that preview clip  :Wub:

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2017)

----------


## *RG83*

> Well you're not missing much on the other thread - the posts seem to be about Rebecca again invading Robron scenes, although I pointed out that they could be invading her scenes  Frankly I don't care as long as they're both on screen and Aaron looked pretty chilled and relaxed in that preview clip


Aaron is very chilled in that clip and when Robert pops his head down is hilarious  :Lol: .

----------

Sug-din (28-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  morning fellow Robroners hows eveyone today? im looking forward to Robron planing there wedding soon and hope to have a few romantic scenes like in the pub when Rob told Aaron hes got him now and kissed and lingered onto the kiss oh what a coulple we have Robron will look out for  each other well it has to soon if they are getting married at the end of Feb?

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> morning fellow Robroners hows eveyone today? im looking forward to Robron planing there wedding soon and hope to have a few romantic scenes like in the pub when Rob told Aaron hes got him now and kissed and lingered onto the kiss oh what a coulple we have Robron will look out for  each other well it has to soon if they are getting married at the end of Feb?


hi matty  :Cheer:  yea cant wait for them planning the wedding  :Big Grin:  be interesting to see how different their ideas are but hopefully we get another scene (or two  :Stick Out Tongue: ) like in the pub the other night  :Love:

----------


## pond21

> hi matty  yea cant wait for them planning the wedding  be interesting to see how different their ideas are but hopefully we get another scene (or two ) like in the pub the other night


i hope so to and i think if maxine is to write it it will be and been thinking about lastnights money for Sarah? i say its Andy yeah mybe he come back for Rob`s Wedding would be good yeah and this dark times ahead for Aaron i think its nothing with the assault that im sure will be cleared up soon i think its Chas+Liv we know Lucy is off soon to have here babies and Isoble for her GCE`s that could be that will both Chas +Liv away that be bad not to have his mum +sister not with him and of course Robron be moving into Mill Cott in March and like IM Liv has a s/l soon could be something to do with her Mum Sandra mybe she go away to se here

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> i hope so to and i think if maxine is to write it it will be and been thinking about lastnights money for Sarah? i say its Andy yeah mybe he come back for Rob`s Wedding would be good yeah and* this dark times ahead for Aaron i think its nothing with the assault that im sure will be cleared up soon i think its Chas+Liv we know Lucy is off soon to have here babies and Isoble for her GCE`s that could be that will both Chas +Liv away that be bad not to have his mum +sister not with him* and of course Robron be moving into Mill Cott in March and like IM Liv has a s/l soon could be something to do with her Mum Sandra mybe she go away to se here


I agree.  :Smile: 

I think that Liv is going to be taken into care (or threatened with it) as a consequence of Aaron being seen as an unsuitable guardian. Liv will then develop other problems (drugs or alcohol) as she tries to deal with her fears, insecurities and anxieties. 

I think the prison theories of so many posters on Digital Spy are wrong. I told them so but I was completely dismissed. Even if Aaron were to receive a prison sentence it would be a short one or suspended. It is not the reason for the dark times ahead. That has something to do with Liv or, less likely, Chas.

----------

pond21 (28-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I agree. 
> 
> I think that Liv is going to be taken into care (or threatened with it) as a consequence of Aaron being seen as an unsuitable guardian. Liv will then develop other problems (drugs or alcohol) as she tries to deal with her fears, insecurities and anxieties. 
> 
> I think the prison theories of so many posters on Digital Spy are wrong. I told them so but I was completely dismissed. Even if Aaron were to receive a prison sentence it would be a short one or suspended. It is not the reason for the dark times ahead. That has something to do with Liv or, less likely, Chas.


I don't think it will be prison that is too obvious, consequences could be as you say related to Liv as she has a storyline coming up or it could be something else that impacts his daily life.

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2017), Sug-din (28-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Interesting on Twitter

http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/28/emmerd...fight-6411825/

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I do think this dark times SL iis going to be about Liv & alcohol. IM said the seeds have already been sown for her story and I've just been looking back at some past episodes from the last few months and her stealing drink have been quite obvious and frequent and she tried to get them to give her a drink when they bought Mill and also tried to sneak a drink on Christmas Day - the signs are there.  :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Interesting on Twitter
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/28/emmerd...fight-6411825/


I wondered if it would be  Andy and Internet connection was bound to be his only way of see what was going on - maybe this will be his way to get back in touch with the family? In a way I would like it if he was there for the wedding and I was hoping if he did return it would be shortly before, then it wouldn't over shadow it and this way it wouldn't.

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I wondered if it would be  Andy and Internet connection was bound to be his only way of see what was going on - maybe this will be his way to get back in touch with the family? In a way I would like it if he was there for the wedding and I was hoping if he did return it would be shortly before, then it wouldn't over shadow it and this way it wouldn't.


I thought the hand was too old to be Andy's, it actually looks like Ronnie ??? 

I would like Andy to come back and surprise  :Cartman:  before the wedding.

----------


## Sug-din

> I thought the hand was too old to be Andy's, it actually looks like Ronnie ??? 
> 
> I would like Andy to come back and surprise  before the wedding.


Yeah thinking about it, it was an older hand - he could be possible. :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

https://mobile.twitter.com/Scrapyard...966976/video/1

Has everyone seen Jenny Slifes possible toppers for the wedding cake?   :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I don't think it will be prison that is too obvious, consequences could be as you say related to Liv as she has a storyline coming up or it could be something else that impacts his daily life.


Yea prison is too obvious but also until we see what the actual victim really thinks the whole case may end up going nowhere  :Searchme:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> https://mobile.twitter.com/Scrapyard...966976/video/1
> 
> Has everyone seen Jenny Slifes possible toppers for the wedding cake?


awww  :Love:   :Wub:   :Love:   :Wub:   :Love:   :Wub:

----------

Sug-din (28-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

:Cheer: afternoon Robroners hows everybody ? when do anyone thinks Robron will plan there wedding? its has to very soon if they finished filming it last week? i hope we get some lovely scenes like in pub when we had a lovley kiss  :Heart:  and i been thinking about the mystery Â£20.000  I wonder if its Lawernace to make up for setting Andy up ? it be nice if Andy did do it but where has Andy got that sort of money? yes Rob got it yeah but ED seems to forget that he`s still got Â£430.000 from the sale of his share of HF which he sold last year of maybe we to get some explantion to where`s its gone?

----------


## Sug-din

> afternoon Robroners hows everybody ? when do anyone thinks Robron will plan there wedding? its has to very soon if they finished filming it last week? i hope we get some lovely scenes like in pub when we had a lovley kiss  and i been thinking about the mystery Â£20.000  I wonder if its Lawernace to make up for setting Andy up ? it be nice if Andy did do it but where has Andy got that sort of money? yes Rob got it yeah but ED seems to forget that he`s still got Â£430.000 from the sale of his share of HF which he sold last year of maybe we to get some explantion to where`s its gone?


Hi Matty, I'm fine.
I would think there's bound to be mentions about setting the date and things in the next couple of weeks as you say if they've finished filming it and it may be shown at the end of Feb. There's bound to be a good scene in the pub I would imagine.
I can't decide who may be responsible for the money, I suppose it's pretty logical it would be Lawrence as he would have easy access to that amount, it's just from the clip it didn't look like the sort of jumper he would wear. It could be Andy or maybe Pete (from his Dad's inheritance). No doubt we'll find out eventually.  Robert will be using a lot of his money towards the refurb or there may be something we don't know about yet.

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty, I'm fine.
> I would think there's bound to be mentions about setting the date and things in the next couple of weeks as you say if they've finished filming it and it may be shown at the end of Feb. There's bound to be a good scene in the pub I would imagine.
> I can't decide who may be responsible for the money, I suppose it's pretty logical it would be Lawrence as he would have easy access to that amount, it's just from the clip it didn't look like the sort of jumper he would wear. It could be Andy or maybe Pete (from his Dad's inheritance). No doubt we'll find out eventually.  Robert will be using a lot of his money towards the refurb or there may be something we don't know about yet.


yes you right we get something soon yeah btw this shocking new affair that be coming soon IM said about who do you think it be? IM said that Cain will start something soon that be not we expecting yeah or mybe Laueral+Will Ashely`s carer that would be a shock and dare i say it on MF on the other place wants it to be Robert+Bex IM better not otherwise he will the Robron army invading Emmerdale yeah but i doubt it will yeah that wouldvw happened by now and they built up our Robron to be there power couple and move into mill cott and building a new set for there home yeah

----------


## Sug-din

> yes you right we get something soon yeah btw this shocking new affair that be coming soon IM said about who do you think it be? IM said that Cain will start something soon that be not we expecting yeah or mybe Laueral+Will Ashely`s carer that would be a shock and dare i say it on MF on the other place wants it to be Robert+Bex IM better not otherwise he will the Robron army invading Emmerdale yeah but i doubt it will yeah that wouldvw happened by now and they built up our Robron to be there power couple and move into mill cott and building a new set for there home yeah


Well I suppose I better come clean I know who the affair is - it's Doug & Pearl.   :Lol:  :Rotfl: 

No honestly, I don't know, except for what IM said about Cain getting with someone we wouldn't expect - can't think who!  :Ponder: 

I really don't think they would have  :Cartman: and Bex having an affair(well not for sometime - if ever) because it would just make all this length of time with the will they, won't they and  :Cartman: showing his true love for  :Ninja: storyline completely ridiculous.   :Nono:

----------


## pond21

> awww


 :Cheer:  hi micheal hope you are well what did you think of my post i done eailer? matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

:Cheer:  evening fellow Robroners feeling bored think i might watch some Robron You-tube videos anybody knows which ones to watch? ive got a few have anybody got a complition ones ? thanx matty

----------


## Sug-din

> evening fellow Robroners feeling bored think i might watch some Robron You-tube videos anybody knows which ones to watch? ive got a few have anybody got a complition ones ? thanx matty


Evening Matty 
The following ones are good. 
 Aaron & Robert - CUTE BITS are good - there's quite a few of 1 - 20 at least
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...E34wxBCqDC2Mrz
I've included the link.  Enjoy

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi micheal hope you are well what did you think of my post i done eailer? matty


morning matty  :Cheer:  

yea I hope we get some wedding planning soon. I don't know about the shocking affair but as long as its not involving out boyz (which it deffo won't be) I don't really care. they *are* getting married  :Love:  so nothing is going to stop that even if there is a slight delay. 

Not bothered about this Bex stuff coming up and in fact there maybe a few nice surprises this week. Don't know about the money for Sarah. I though it ws a man's hand but some people say its a woman but it must be an older lady if it is.

Youre right aboit Robert's money its srange but maybe it will be explained when they actually move into the Mill  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

Morning All, everyone ok?
We we know for definite that we have both  :Cartman: & :Ninja: Wednesday & definite  :Cartman: on Thursday, let's hope for a few other surprise appearances throughout the week.  :Cheer:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning All, everyone ok?
> We we know for definite that we have both &Wednesday & definite on Thursday, let's hope for a few other surprise appearances throughout the week.


hi don  :Cheer:  yea you're right they often sneak in a little scene in eps where they are not actually mentioned  :Wub:  probably to keep us watching and in works  :Big Grin:  its nice even if they are maybe just sitting at the bar together without any real part in that particular sl  :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  yea you're right they often sneak in a little scene in eps where they are not actually mentioned  probably to keep us watching and in works  its nice even if they are maybe just sitting at the bar together without any real part in that particular sl


Hi Micheal - there's got to be scenes shortly about them at least mentioning wedding chat - it might not be long now. :Wub:

----------


## Sug-din

It's cold and frosty here this morning.  Luckily don't need to go out yet.  This is the time when you want  something warm and cosy to snuggle up to. :Cartman:  :Ninja:   🤗

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *It's cold and frosty here this morning*.  Luckily don't need to go out yet.  This is the time when you want  something warm and cosy to snuggle up to.  🤗


bit like that somewhere else at the moment   :Wal2l:  but yes i think the boyz could both deffo keep me nice and warm  :Angel:  together  :Wub:

----------

Sug-din (30-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Hello my lovely happy place friends, when are Robron on this week please ??

They are all moaning in the other place with  :Sick:  telling everyone what to think as usual and if you don't agree your ridiculous  :Moonie:  :Moonie:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hello my lovely happy place friends, when are Robron on this week please ??
> 
> They are all moaning in the other place with  telling everyone what to think as usual and if you don't agree your ridiculous


All happy here Paul  :Cheer:  and hoping we might even get a little unexpected scene tonite  :Wub:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello my lovely happy place friends, when are Robron on this week please ??
> 
> They are all moaning in the other place with  telling everyone what to think as usual and if you don't agree your ridiculous


Hi
We know they are both on Wednesday and :Cartman: on Thursday - not sure about other times - any bonus appearances are great.  :Cheer: 

Nice to hear  :Sick: is being objective or is that objectionable as usual. 👎

----------


## pond21

> Hello my lovely happy place friends, when are Robron on this week please ??
> 
> They are all moaning in the other place with  telling everyone what to think as usual and if you don't agree your ridiculous


im good thanx i think weds and thursday the ist feb is where we both Robron+Bex talking about the here mum`s wedding ring and thursday is when Rob walks in to find Chrissie at the bottom of the stairs

----------

Paul_Robs (30-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi
> We know they are both on Wednesday andon Thursday - not sure about other times - any bonus appearances are great. 
> 
> Nice to hear is being objective or is that objectionable as usual. 👎


Indeed  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Sug-din (30-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

What I really like about being here, apart from all the happy, friendly people, obviously, is that we are all on an equal footing and here for the same reason. No one things they are, or know, better than anyone else.  We all have opinions about things and can discuss where necessary and come to a calm and rational conclusion listening to everyone's views in the process.  I'm sure we all agree! :Cheer: 

Oh my, that was deep!  I wonder where that came from? :Embarrassment:

----------


## angeldust

> Hello my lovely happy place friends, when are Robron on this week please ??
> 
> They are all moaning in the other place with  telling everyone what to think as usual and if you don't agree your ridiculous


Yeah that other thread had a really weird vibe today (has for a while to be honest!). I didn't agree with what AndyM said but clearly him and  :Sick:  don't get on and WW3 is breaking out!!! Obviously the Robron AT has got lost somewhere in translation  :Moonie:

----------


## pond21

> What I really like about being here, apart from all the happy, friendly people, obviously, is that we are all on an equal footing and here for the same reason. No one things they are, or know, better than anyone else.  We all have opinions about things and can discuss where necessary and come to a calm and rational conclusion listening to everyone's views in the process.  I'm sure we all agree!
> 
> Oh my, that was deep!  I wonder where that came from?


 :Cheer:  hi Don i argee oh i cant wait for our Robron wedding  :Cheer:  its not long now and i cant wait for them to talk about oranginsg it to i bet it be romantic and like IM said Rob wants to marry Aaron asp so i guessing we will get lovely scenes a nd defo a lovely kiss like last monday in the pub all hail our Robron its been a wonderful journey for them and ive with them since day 1

----------

Sug-din (30-01-2017)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I also like it over here but I go to the other place for information unfortunately, when one goes there you end up having to endure the dreadfulness but I do occasionally post there on many occasions just to upset things a little.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

[I][/I]


> I also like it over here but I go to the other place for information unfortunately, when one goes there you end up having to endure the dreadfulness but I do occasionally post there on many occasions just to upset things a little.


Especially when someone else loads the gun and leaves you to fire the bullet, because he's too much of s coward to do it himself. :Lol:  :Big Grin:

----------

Paul_Robs (30-01-2017)

----------


## angeldust

> I also like it over here but I go to the other place for information unfortunately, when one goes there you end up having to endure the dreadfulness but I do occasionally post there on many occasions just to upset things a little.





> [I][/I]
> 
> Especially when someone else loads the gun and leaves you to fire the bullet, because he's too much of s coward to do it himself.


Sometimes I just can't help myself  :Rotfl:

----------

Paul_Robs (30-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone. Hope you all had lovely weekends.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> I also like it over here but I go to the other place for information unfortunately, when one goes there you end up having to endure the dreadfulness but I do occasionally post there on many occasions just to upset things a little.


hi i love it here much more relaxed than the other place if i ever post something which could be something sensible i dont a reply so i dont bother anymore i made some lovely friends since i been on here wouldnt be anywhere else :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (30-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Good evening everyone. Hope you all had lovely weekends.


 :Cheer:  im good thanx and i hope you had a good one too and hoping we get some Robron scenes soon when they talk about getting married and i hope we have a scene like we had in the Pub last monday when we had that kiss  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (30-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening everyone. Hope you all had lovely weekends.


Had a good one. Thanks. Hope you did too.👍🏻
Looking forward to what surprises we may get this week. :Cheer:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

I hate when people in the other place suggest they know something but can't say what it is  :Angry:

----------

angeldust (30-01-2017), EddyBee (30-01-2017), Paul_Robs (30-01-2017)

----------


## EddyBee

> I hate when people in the other place suggest they know something but can't say what it is


 :Angry:  

As do I. It's usually the same old members. Very annoying.  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------

angeldust (30-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> I hate when people in the other place suggest they know something but can't say what it is


hi Micheal so poor Joanie so its looks Cain will be the one to take of Kyle and that black suit that Aaron wore a few weeks back was for Joanies funneral and not the court case and ten they filmed the wedding the week after so all makes sense now  but dont shoot me down but mybe only i say its maybe Aaron do go to prison but only for a month the same as Joanie did when he hit that copper but i still say it wont go that far as far we know that Kasim and his Dad havent made a statement to them so how can they? they only got what Finn told them and Aaron for his statment yeah or maybe he gets a suspened sentance yeah they got lots all going on yeah the wedding and moving into Mill Cott so how can they fit a prison sentance

----------

EddyBee (30-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I  don't know what to say about that episode really! :Ponder:

----------


## pond21

> As do I. It's usually the same old members. Very annoying.


yeah i know its all the usual posters who are always negaitve its a page for our Robron yeah  so its was for Joanies Funneral that we saw Aaron at a few weeks back yeah so its that was what Danny was filming and the Wedding was put forward the after i still say a prsion sentance seems mor unlikely yeah theres alot of Robron to fit in over the next 2 months the wedding and Robron moving into Mill Cott yeah or dont shout at me or mybe he gets a 1 month jail time just like what Joanie had? but i still it be a supspened sentance like you said that could happen

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi Micheal so poor Joanie so its looks Cain will be the one to take of Kyle and that black suit that Aaron wore a few weeks back was for Joanies funneral and not the court case and ten they filmed the wedding the week after so all makes sense now  but dont shoot me down but mybe only i say its maybe Aaron do go to prison but only for a month the same as Joanie did when he hit that copper but i still say it wont go that far as far we know that Kasim and his Dad havent made a statement to them so how can they? they only got what Finn told them and Aaron for his statment yeah or maybe he gets a suspened sentance yeah they got lots all going on yeah the wedding and moving into Mill Cott so how can they fit a prison sentance


Hi Matty  :Cheer:  yea Joanie gone. I expect she filmed that weeks ago and they just slipped it in. The black suit probably was for the funeral not court. Aaron does get a court date but what comes of it we'll see. Kasim may well not want a court case with Finn as star witness. Having said that I hope they get Finn back to normal pretty soon cos Danny said Aaron and Finn are going to be friends meanwhile I'm just waiting for some wedding planning chat  :Wub:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty  yea Joanie gone. I expect she filmed that weeks ago and they just slipped it in. The black suit probably was for the funeral not court. Aaron does get a court date but what comes of it we'll see. Kasim may well not want a court case with Finn as star witness. Having said that I hope they get Finn back to normal pretty soon cos Danny said Aaron and Finn are going to be friends meanwhile I'm just waiting for some wedding planning chat


very true but that court case is the prelinry what Aaron said last week that he knows more about soon i think the it dropped yeah if Kasim and his Dad dont even give a statment so no  case to answer and yes im looking forward to seing that talk and if what IM said that Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the aslie :Moonie:  and wants to marry asp i bet we get some lovley scenes like we had last week in the pub a nice kiss and lingering kiss to  :Clap:

----------

EddyBee (30-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2017), Sug-din (30-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> very true but that court case is the prelinry what Aaron said last week that he knows more about soon i think the it dropped yeah if Kasim and his Dad dont even give a statment so no  case to answer and yes im looking forward to seing that talk and if what IM said that Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the aslie and wants to marry asp i bet we get some lovley scenes like we had last week in the pub a *nice kiss and lingering kiss to*


... tongues  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pond21

> ... tongues


hi micheal and we get a longer kiss when our Robron say i do when the register say now you can kiss the husband we could get tongues :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  but i be happy for a long kiss just like in the pub on the 14th oct last year  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi micheal and we get a longer kiss when our Robron say i do when the register say now you can kiss the husband we could get tongues but i be happy for a long kiss just like in the pub on the 14th oct last year


Was that the one with Aaron's hands running through Roberts hair  :Love:

----------


## Sug-din

> Was that the one with Aaron's hands running through Roberts hair


That's it! The one when he decided he was going to propose before SSW. ❤️💋💍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning all 
Last nights spoiler article.
http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/30/emmerd...rison-6410834/

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I have to say that reading that spoiler from last night makes me dislike Finn even more for what he did. :Mad:

----------


## pond21

> I have to say that reading that spoiler from last night makes me dislike Finn even more for what he did.


hi Don i know i dont like Finn atm i think he`s jealous of Robron but keep the faith cant wait to see Robron discuss  there wedding and i bet we have some lovley momonts when they do like the one in the pub last week x

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don i know i dont like Finn atm i think he`s jealous of Robron but keep the faith cant wait to see Robron discuss  there wedding and i bet we have some lovley momonts when they do like the one in the pub last week x


Hi Matty
Finn is just turning more and more like his crazy Mother - that's what's the problem - hopefully he'll come to his senses soon. :Sad: 
Looking forward to wedding chat and some lovely tender moments soon. :Heart:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty
> Finn is just turning more and more like his crazy Mother - that's what's the problem - hopefully he'll come to his senses soon.
> Looking forward to wedding chat and some lovely tender moments soon.


me too i still all this assult stuuf we be cleared up soon like i said there`s to much much Robron going on over the few weeks the wedding talk the weding its self and moving in Mill Cott in early march ne be no time for Aaron in jail yeah i think it dropped of a suspened sentance but of course the drama of it will be up to the wedding yeah and we defo get some lovely scenes along the way and we maxine`s episodes to come and we wil get some with hers :Clap:  :Heart:

----------


## EddyBee

*Favourite Emmerdale Character 2017 - Round 3, Heat 1.*

Both Aaron and Robert are in this round. The usual suspects have been doing a really good job this year in getting their fellow Robron haters to keep putting them at the bottom of the list whenever there's a vote.

So, if you are a member of Digital Spy, please vote. For your vote to count you must put all of the characters in this round in your order of preference with Aaron and Robert at the top.

*VOTE RIGHT HERE.* 

Thank you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sug-din

> *Favourite Emmerdale Character 2017 - Round 3, Heat 1.*
> 
> Both Aaron and Robert are in this round. The usual suspects have been doing a really good job this year in getting their fellow Robron haters to keep putting them at the bottom of the list whenever there's a vote.
> 
> So, if you are a member of Digital Spy, please vote. For your vote to count you must put all of the characters in this round in your order of preference with Aaron and Robert at the top.
> 
> *VOTE RIGHT HERE.* 
> 
> Thank you.


Vote cast for our boys! 👍🏻 Thanks. 😀

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> me too i still all this assult stuuf we be cleared up soon like i said there`s to much much Robron going on over the few weeks the wedding talk the weding its self and moving in Mill Cott in early march ne be no time for Aaron in jail yeah i think it dropped of a suspened sentance but of course the drama of it will be up to the wedding yeah and we defo get some lovely scenes along the way and we maxine`s episodes to come and we wil get some with hers


I hope you're right Matty that this doesn't go on much longer and that at most it ends up with a suspended and not a jail sentence. They are bound to keep us guessing right until the last minute. :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

evening fellow Robroners have anybody got any fav Robron kisses on you-tube ? and there top ones ? matty  :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

> evening fellow Robroners have anybody got any fav Robron kisses on you-tube ? and there top ones ? matty


Hi Matty
Here's a link to some of the kisses.💋
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...E4uSMsuN8o0tX1

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Evening everyone  :Cheer:  ED is a bit boring without our boys  :Sad:  but always watch in case we get any surprise scenes  :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> Evening everyone  ED is a bit boring without our boys  but always watch in case we get any surprise scenes


well hello we had just Rob +Bex so far i know im being boring i just wish ED will just keep having Bex being with Rob i can see how Aaron feels but its business yeah and hes gettig money for the both of them yeah but we have learn with it yet so not long now for our Robron wedding and to have them talk about there wedding and to get some lovely scenes like last week in the pub x :Clap:  :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> well hello we had just Rob +Bex so far i know im being boring i just wish ED will just keep having Bex being with Rob i can see how Aaron feels but its business yeah and hes gettig money for the both of them yeah but we have learn with it yet so not long now for our Robron wedding and to have them talk about there wedding and to get some lovely scenes like last week in the pub x


So is this what we've got to look forward to now is it  - every scene when :Cartman: is on and  :Ninja: isn't, it's gonna be her that's in them?  :Angry:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> well hello we had just Rob +Bex so far i know im being boring i just wish ED will just keep having Bex being with Rob i can see how Aaron feels but its business yeah and hes gettig money for the both of them yeah but we have learn with it yet so not long now for our Robron wedding and to have them talk about there wedding and to get some lovely scenes like last week in the pub x


hi Matty well we'd like them in every ep  :Big Grin:  but I guess that the other characters have to have a little go now and again  :Sad:

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry folks, I'm beginning to sound like I'm on the wrong place - I promise to go and stand in the naughty corner until I sort myself out! :Nono:  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Sorry folks, I'm beginning to sound like I'm on the wrong place - I promise to go and stand in the naughty corner until I sort myself out!


i might come and join you :Lol:  i get like that sometimes well at least Rob is getting money for his Bae and future Husband and making money yeah and we know Rob is a very good buinsess man yeah so Aaron is with Bex and Rob tommorw wityh all the talk if the ring well if Aaron`s fine with it then so can us fans have to yeah and i still cant wait for the wedding talk and planning it and the wedding it self and all the this court stuff we be sorted like i said there`s to much going on for aaron going to jail yeah there be drama thats certain but it turn out fine you see and we got a robron wedding soon and to get a lovely kiss when they say i do and them moving into Mill Cott x

----------

*RG83* (31-01-2017), EddyBee (31-01-2017), Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2017), Paul_Robs (31-01-2017), Sug-din (31-01-2017)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Sorry folks, I'm beginning to sound like I'm on the wrong place - I promise to go and stand in the naughty corner until I sort myself out!


... or shall we just sent the boyz round to err sort you out  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sug-din

> ... or shall we just sent the boyz round to err sort you out


That's a punishment I could put up with!   :Moonie:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> That's a punishment I could put up with!


Put is away you dirty boy  :Nono:

----------


## Sug-din

> Put is away you dirty boy


Sorry, I don't know how that come out! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Sorry, I don't know how that come out!


I said PUT IT AWAY !!!!! lol  :Moonie:  :Moonie:

----------


## Sug-din

> I said PUT IT AWAY !!!!! lol


Now who's being dirty? :Nono:  I can't help it because I've already said on here I've got a mucky mind, but you should know better. :Lol:  :Moonie:  :Moonie:

----------


## Sug-din

Think it's time I tucked in for the evening. Goodnight! 👍🏻

----------


## Sug-din

Morning, Hope you are all ok.👍🏻
Apologies for last nights smut, I must keep taking the tablets. :Embarrassment: 
Think we get both  :Cartman: &  :Ninja: in tonight's episode and maybe a sneak preview oft Mill.  :Cheer:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning, Hope you are all ok.👍🏻
> Apologies for last nights smut, I must keep taking the tablets.
> Think we get both & in tonight's episode and maybe a sneak preview oft Mill.


morning don  :Cheer:  don't worry about last nite luv it  :Embarrassment:  hope we do get something about the mill tonite as seems to have all gone quite there for a while  :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

> morning don  don't worry about last nite luv it  hope we do get something about the mill tonite as seems to have all gone quite there for a while


Thanks Micheal. 😀
Maybe we get a bit chat about what they are planning to do with it. Especially, now :Cartman: is definitely getting his 5% of the business deal.   :Thumbsup:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-02-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Thanks Micheal. 😀
> Maybe we get a bit chat about what they are planning to do with it. Especially, nowis definitely getting his 5% of the business deal.


hiya Don i dont mind a bit smut yeah makes the day go better :Moonie:  and yeah i hope we get a bit Robron on there own and talk about Mill Cott mybe we will when they start planing the wedding

----------


## Sug-din

> hiya Don i dont mind a bit smut yeah makes the day go better and yeah i hope we get a bit Robron on there own and talk about Mill Cott mybe we will when they start planing the wedding


Hi Matty, thanks. Perhaps we'll get them in another scene chatting a bit about The Mill before the preview clip we've already caught a glimpse of. 😀

----------


## pond21

hello fellow Robroners this fall out with Robron about Finn im with Rob on this one yeah but Aaron only did it protect Finn why do the metro and DS  always put a downwer on things and glad Chas is there to bang there heads together and mybe this what IM said that Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the asile :Cheer:  :Heart:  and mybe we get a lovely scene when they talk about it  :Cheer:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Evening my friends  :Cheer:  in case you haven't seen Ryan's message yet it's here  :Heart:   :Smile:   :Wub: 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BP-mbFolQZ7/

----------

EddyBee (01-02-2017), Sug-din (01-02-2017)

----------


## pond21

> Evening my friends  in case you haven't seen Ryan's message yet it's here   
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BP-mbFolQZ7/


hi Micheal i bet Ryan was talking about our Robron wedding yeah and mybe some Romantic scenes to come and when he said exciting times ahead the wedding is 1 defo and mybe planing it and mybe moving into the mill cott after wards and i very much doubt if its Aaron`s court case if it ever gets that far and like i said before there`s to much lovely Robron betwen now and the wedding and moving into mill cott and to have Aaron Jail

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi Micheal i bet Ryan was talking about our Robron wedding yeah and mybe some Romantic scenes to come and when he said exciting times ahead the wedding is 1 defo and mybe planing it and mybe moving into the mill cott after wards and i very much doubt if its Aaron`s court case if it ever gets that far and like i said before there`s to much lovely Robron betwen now and the wedding and moving into mill cott and to have Aaron Jail


Hi matty  :Cheer:  yea I think he must have been  :Smile:  I still think the court case wont be all it seems but guess we'll just have to wait and see but it is time for some wedding arranging and mill planning  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sug-din

> hello fellow Robroners this fall out with Robron about Finn im with Rob on this one yeah but Aaron only did it protect Finn why do the metro and DS  always put a downwer on things and glad Chas is there to bang there heads together and mybe this what IM said that Rob will do anything to get Aaron up the asile and mybe we get a lovely scene when they talk about it


Hi Matty
I'm still hoping that something is going to happen that actually stops the court case ending up in a prison sentence - this dark times thing may be something else entirely. 👍🏻

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty
> I'm still hoping that something is going to happen that actually stops the court case ending up in a prison sentence - this dark times thing may be something else entirely. 👍🏻


hi Don this jail thing is to easy and not really darktimes ahead at all i still say its to with Chas+Liv and they got some s/l soon and that dark time for Aaron will be chas+Liv like i said before we got Robron getting married sometime at the end of Feb and Robron moving into Mill Cott in early march so there`s notime for it i still say it be a suspened sentance  so keep the faith our Robron will be fine :Heart:

----------

Sug-din (01-02-2017)

----------


## pond21

so we had a lovely Robron scene outside Mill Cott doing the repairs and talking about decoertating the rooms so its all fitting into place that pic of that floor lastweek so it sounds like we have our very own Robron moving into mill cott in early march like IM said so all this court wont be much  like supensed sentance yeah

----------


## Sug-din

> so we had a lovely Robron scene outside Mill Cott doing the repairs and talking about decoertating the rooms so its all fitting into place that pic of that floor lastweek so it sounds like we have our very own Robron moving into mill cott in early march like IM said so all this court wont be much  like supensed sentance yeah


It was good hearing Robron talk/bicker about cupboard handles and colour schemes - all I will say is 'they don't need someone  to muscle in on the Interior design, PLEASE!!'.   :Big Grin: 

 :Cartman: dangling upside down under the car was funny!  :Lol:

----------


## Sug-din

Am I the only one that thought that scene with the ashes was a bit ridiculous and tasteless - they weren't to know that it could actually have been a human not an animal.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lizann (01-02-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

I'm sorry guys I don't want to appear like a broken record but I have to admit that I can't get enthusiastic (which upsets and annoys me) about our boys scenes at the moment for obvious reasons.   :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## EddyBee

> I'm sorry guys I don't want to appear like a broken record but I have to admit that I can't get enthusiastic (which upsets and annoys me) about our boys scenes at the moment for obvious reasons.


You are not alone. That whole storyline was awful.  :Angry:  Was it meant to be funny?

----------

Sug-din (01-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Am I the only one that thought that scene with the ashes was a bit ridiculous and tasteless - they weren't to know that it could actually have been a human not an animal.


 it was stupid and not funny

----------


## lizann

i see robert don't care sarah has cancer, no visit

----------

EddyBee (02-02-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi guys - I know this isn't an excuse but I've worked out why my mood is so up and down at the moment.  I'm currently undergoing Nicotine Replacement Therapy which causes mood swings.  I'm sorry that you guys are getting the brunt of it - it will subside!!   :Angry:  :Embarrassment:  :Heart:  :Crying:  :Cheer:

----------


## *RG83*

> i see robert don't care sarah has cancer, no visit


Neither does Vic sadly. It's more important to mess about with ashes.

They've made a real hash of this storyline so far with the Sugdens except for Diane, it's really unfair to have them excluded. Even Doug has been involved which is a real shame aside from the fact he's boring he's not even related to Sarah.

----------

EddyBee (02-02-2017)

----------


## pond21

hello fellow Robroners hows everybody today ? im fine i didnt mind lastnigts ep was ok wish bex wasnt there but hay if Aaron ok with e must do aswell and i bet we get a lovely Robron scene next week when they have a little tiff about finn the worm hes only jealous and i bet we have a hug and a kiss when they make up and get sorted about the wedding x

----------


## Paul_Robs

I also  thought last night was OK, the  :Cartman:  &  :Ninja:  scenes were nice and domestic, them chatting about doing up their new home and as is normal in relationships tastes are not always the same. It was funny that  :Ninja:  was doing the dirty work and  :Cartman:  pottering around with a glossy magazine - hilarious  :Big Grin: 

I didn't mind Bex last night, she's a bit annoying, I don't like slagging actors but for me she is a bit wooden and unbelievable (false) I am however, just glad she has stopped pursuing  :Cartman:  ED throw enough sh*t at Robron without having another spanner.

Although I do like the angst it would be lovely, after this current story arc, to have them:-

1. On screen
2. Happy and shown as a couple + family focused on Liv and Sarah (lots of lovely potential emotionally)
3. Doing up and moving in to Emmerdale Mill, shopping for stuff and having little rows about wall paper and toilet roll holders

Just for a while anyway.

I am getting quite curious about how the wedding comes about now.

----------

*RG83* (02-02-2017)

----------


## Sug-din

> As far as I am concerned it has already gone on for too long. It's all in very bad taste.



I totally agree with you.

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Magazine scans, pictures and spoilers for next week and beyond.*

I'm afraid there's nothing new for Aaron and Robert, though Robert is mentioned in a 'look back' article. Liv is there.

*LOOK RIGHT HERE.*

Enjoy. With a big thank you to emmaamags twitter.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2018), Sug-din (20-11-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone well 

not a lot interesting been happening in ed lately  :Sad: 

fraid I find most of the Cive Leyla and Frank stuff pretty boring  :Wal2l: 

not sure where Jacob and Maya is going  :Searchme:  or if I really want to know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

think that Robert and Nicola scamming Graeme might be good but hope Aaron is around it somewhere  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2018), Sug-din (20-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry I know I said I wouldnât do this anymore, but can we please have a Robron scene where it is not necessary to mention âherâ name. :Wal2l: 

I thought from the spoiler it looked like  :Cartman: volunteered to look after Nicolas children. It didnât come across that way. :Ponder: 

The boys did look good and  :Cartman: is great when heâs in couldnât care less mood. :Heart: 

Definetly an improved episode when they appear.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

robby day care with nic's kids was funny

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018), Sug-din (20-11-2018), tammyy2j (21-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Nicolas line about taking advantage of a drunk vulnerable man conjured up images of something that happened with some other character. :Big Grin: 


That final scene with Robron was just so lovely to see - they are both on the same baby train now.  :Heart:  :Wub:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Nicolas line about taking advantage of a drunk vulnerable man conjured up images of something that happened with some other character.
> 
> 
> That final scene with Robron was just so lovely to see - they are both on the same baby train now.


Hi Don so it very much sounds like Our Robron will have a surragcy S/l yeah and there scenes tonight was so romantic it shows how much love they have for each other and Rob will do anything to please his husband and they talk and work it out togther and if ED and Jane Hudson and Kate Brooks and our maxine to it right it be a lovely thing to do it be like Tom Daley and Dustin Black yeah and even the soap neihbours doen in Aus are doing the Surracgy s/l yeah

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018), Sug-din (20-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

I enjoyed most of tonight's episode. I loved the Robron scenes, and the Nicola/Robert developing story line. There's great comedy to be had there.  :Smile: 

Really pleased that Emmerdale have put surrogacy firmly on the Robron agenda. :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Very early press center spoilers for week of Monday, 10/12/18 to Friday, 14/12/18. Week 50.*

Monday â Ellis makes a discovery. Pete is less than thrilled. Daz reaches a decision.

Tuesday - Daz has his plan scuppered. Kerry has a scare. Pete and Rhona make a discovery.

Wednesday - Charity lashes out. Pete has a misunderstanding. Jessie is left thoughtful.

Thursday (7pm) - Dawn is mortified. Jessie receives some news. Anxious Debbie makes preparations.

Thursday (8pm) - Harriet's hopes are dashed. Debbie's determined to spend time with Sarah. Vanessa makes a big move.

Friday - to follow.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018), Perdita (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I want Robert to fight more for Seb, Aaron now seems more cut up over losing him than Robert

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018), lizann (21-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners what did everybody thought of my last post i posted lastnight? like i said if they do it the surragcy s/l right like the Tom Daly/ Dustin Black baby it be great and a first  for a soap like ED to do LBGT yeah Niebours in Aus are doing the surragcy s/l with there gay couple

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Robroners what did everybody thought of my last post i posted lastnight? like i said if they do it the surragcy s/l right like the Tom Daly/ Dustin Black baby it be great and a first  for a soap like ED to do LBGT yeah Niebours in Aus are doing the surragcy s/l with there gay couple


As you say Matty - it would be good if they do the surrogacy story the best way for Robron it would bring the subject the notice it deserves and Iâm  sure Ryan & Danny will play the storyline out brilliantly.  Letâs hope Maxine has a hand in writing it and it will be even more perfect and it will give them the proper family they should have had at the beginning. :Heart:  :Wub:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Nicola you b****h! :Angry:  :Angry:  :Mad: 



I was starting to like her again but not now. :Mad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Nicola you b****h!
> 
> I was starting to like her again but not now.


A double cross, expertly executed by Nicola and Robert. I was completely fooled.  :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

rob/nico vs kim/graham

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Nicola you b****h!
> 
> 
> 
> I was starting to like her again but not now.


Hi Don i thought that but that was a rouse lol but Rob and Nicola to bring down Graham but Kim Tate i doubt and that look on Aaron`s face he`s so worried for his husband i like Rob to get back to his sceming he so good at that but not to bring Kim Tate nobody has done that but hold in there it be all fine yeah and its looking like a surracgy s/l for our Robron  it be all ok you see

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Hello robroners  :Cheer: 

Well that was quite good ep but agree with you Don cos I thought the same at half time

It seems like a fun scam but Aaron right to be worried that it will all go wrong  :Confused: 

As for the other one with Clive it seems pretty obvs that it's a double scam and that arty woman is having them on  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Always great when the guyz are on but had one thought and I hope people don't jump on me (they would in the other place) but I just thought when Aaron came back it was more like back slapping mates than husbands I mean they don't need to have a full on snog (well go on then  :Angel: ) but at least a little kiss would be nice  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> A double cross, expertly executed by Nicola and Robert. I was completely fooled.


Hi Eddy so was i Robron / Nicola talking on Graham/ Kim Tate and letrs hope Robron/ Nicola win nobody ever wins at HF and lets hope they just get back teh haulage firm only people who own HF always end up end with nothing or are we going to see our Robron siting pretty and living up at HF  nice thought though and that look on Aaron`s face he`s so worried about his husband knowing what HF is like and taking on Graham and Kim Tate or could be our Robron/nicola to bring them down?

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry - I judged too quickly again.  :Nono: 

The boys looking good tonight!  :Heart:  :Wub:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Hello robroners 
> 
> Well that was quite good ep but agree with you Don cos I thought the same at half time
> 
> It seems like a fun scam but Aaron right to be worried that it will all go wrong 
> 
> As for the other one with Clive it seems pretty obvs that it's a double scam and that arty woman is having them on 
> 
> Always great when the guyz are on but had one thought and I hope people don't jump on me (they would in the other place) but I just thought when Aaron came back it was more like back slapping mates than husbands I mean they don't need to have a full on snog (well go on then ) but at least a little kiss would be nice


Hi Micheal hope you are well what did you think of my last few posts lately ?  matty

----------


## Sug-din

> A double cross, expertly executed by Nicola and Robert. I was completely fooled.


Me too - I must learn to watch a full episode before I pass comments. iâve got a bit of a red face now - embarrassed.  :Embarrassment:

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Eddy so was i Robron / Nicola talking on Graham/ Kim Tate and letrs hope Robron/ Nicola win nobody ever wins at HF and lets hope they just get back teh haulage firm only people who own HF always end up end with nothing or are we going to see our Robron siting pretty and living up at HF  nice thought though and that look on Aaron`s face he`s so worried about his husband knowing what HF is like and taking on Graham and Kim Tate or could be our Robron/nicola to bring them down?


hi matty  :Cheer:  hows you?

I think youre right about Aaron being worried it seems he's the sensible one but maybe this is going to go on for a long time. in some ways it would be really nice to see Robron end up with HF but I don't know cos if its that unlucky maybe its best they don't  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> hi matty  hows you?
> 
> I think youre right about Aaron being worried it seems he's the sensible one but maybe this is going to go on for a long time. in some ways it would be really nice to see Robron end up with HF but I don't know cos if its that unlucky maybe its best they don't


Im Fine like you say this could be in for the long haul i hope ED do  the right thing and do the surragcy s/l in a right way well at least we have our Robron for Xmas this year and we defo get some lovely romantic scenes and Rob giving aaron his birthday present so its all looking good for our Robron but of course some Drama along the way but they will wil face it togther as husbands

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Im Fine like you say this could be in for the long haul i hope ED do  the right thing and do the surragcy s/l in a right way well at least we have our Robron for Xmas this year and we defo get some lovely romantic scenes and Rob giving aaron his birthday present so its all looking good for our Robron but of course some Drama along the way but they will wil face it togther as husbands


I agree with you. It's what we have all wanted all along. Aaron and Robert as husbands facing all sorts of issues whilst happily married.

----------

Perdita (21-11-2018), Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Hi Don i thought that but that was a rouse lol but Rob and Nicola to bring down Graham but Kim Tate i doubt and that look on Aaron`s face he`s so worried for his husband i like Rob to get back to his sceming he so good at that but not to bring Kim Tate nobody has done that but hold in there it be all fine yeah and its looking like a surracgy s/l for our Robron  it be all ok you see


nico to be surrogate?

----------

Sug-din (21-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Robron are in the tonight's first episode. I'm not sure about the second one.

----------

Sug-din (22-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody of topic just been watching outtakes from KUA so funny and watching some CTS and im always in stiches when Nan comes on she so funny and the swearing to so funny wish she made a few more  Catherine Tate was good

----------

EddyBee (22-11-2018), Sug-din (22-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Everybody of topic just been watching outtakes from KUA so funny and watching some CTS and im always in stiches when Nan comes on she so funny and the swearing to so funny wish she made a few more  Catherine Tate was good


KUA? 

Do you mean, Keeping Up Appearances? I'm a huge, huge fran. I love Hyacinth Bucket.

 :Rotfl:

----------

Sug-din (22-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> KUA? 
> 
> Do you mean, Keeping Up Appearances? I'm a huge, huge fran. I love Hyacinth Bucket.


Hi Eddy yeah i do and i been watching The famous Five on you-tube aswell and Hi-di-hi

----------

Sug-din (22-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Another great performance from Lucy Pargeter just then.

----------

Sug-din (22-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> KUA? 
> 
> Do you mean, Keeping Up Appearances? I'm a huge, huge fran. I love Hyacinth Bucket.


Patricia Routledge who played Hyacinth is a very talented actress, sheâs brilliant in whatever role she takes and although she always made a bit of a mess of it on KUA she is actually a very good singer.  Really liked that programme and you can watch it over and over again and still laugh.  Everyone probably knows this but the first actress to play the role of Rose - the tarty sister was Shirley Stellfox (Edna Birch) she was brilliant also.👍

----------

EddyBee (22-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

That was a good first episode. Lucy was brilliant again.

Good to see the boys talking about this stuff at HF & :Ninja: expressing his fears and  :Cartman:  saying that it was different this time he was doing it for them and I do believe if he was told to drop it he would as  :Ninja: s opinion means too much to him to go against it. They are acting so much more like a couple now it is great to see and they both look good too. :Heart:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (22-11-2018), pond21 (22-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> That was a good first episode. Lucy was brilliant again.
> 
> Good to see the boys talking about this stuff at HF &expressing his fears and  saying that it was different this time he was doing it for them and I do believe if he was told to drop it he would as s opinion means too much to him to go against it. They are acting so much more like a couple now it is great to see and they both look good too.


Hi Don yeah i argee Rob will anything his husband tells him like Rb said he will walk away if it got to much  hes only worried about him but lets all stay postive it be well worth it

----------

EddyBee (22-11-2018), Sug-din (22-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

More good Chaddy scenes in this he second half and it was good to see Chas & Eric having a conversation - how often have we seen that? There really is more interaction with the characters under this new set up, itâ makes a big difference..🙂

----------


## pond21

> More good Chaddy scenes in this he second half and it was good to see Chas & Eric having a conversation - how often have we seen that? There really is more interaction with the characters under this new set up, itâ makes a big difference..🙂


Hi Don YES i argee this new set up is great they seem to know understand the chars more then from IM and even our Robron are looking good and talking about things more and this xmas will be there first xmas as husbands and it be romantic to and btw Don what did you think of last few posts ?

----------

Sug-din (23-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don YES i argee this new set up is great they seem to know understand the chars more then from IM and even our Robron are looking good and talking about things more and this xmas will be there first xmas as husbands and it be romantic to and btw Don what did you think of last few posts ?



Hi Matty - I totally agree with the comments you make and hope that is just the way the storylines will go.  :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

Apart from the Chaddy scenes again I didnât think it was that interesting tonight. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Are we really not going to see our boys again for over a week? :Ponder:  Missing them already. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EddyBee

Not seen it yet. I'm saving it for tomorrow morning, but I've heard it's a pretty pedestrian episode.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (23-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

who owns the ross was in, tates in home farm?

----------


## EddyBee

> who owns the ross was in, tates in home farm?


I think it is still owned by Home Farm. 

Do you remember the scene where Joe Tate offered to let Ross off the rent following the acid attack?

----------

lizann (24-11-2018), Sug-din (24-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

> I think it is still owned by Home Farm. 
> 
> Do you remember the scene where Joe Tate offered to let Ross off the rent following the acid attack?


surprised priya hasn't tried yet to get a home farm house for herself

----------


## Paul_Robs

I wouldn't buy HF the door locks don't work and the alarm doesn't switch on.

----------

EddyBee (24-11-2018), Sug-din (24-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> I wouldn't buy HF the door locks don't work and the alarm doesn't switch on.


 ...  :Rotfl:

----------

Sug-din (24-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller, video interview, talking about Emmerdale when switching on the Blackpool (?) Christmas lights.*

*LOOK HERE.*

Aaron and Robert have a Happy Christmas.  :Smile: 

With thanks to heartyeyesdingle twitter.

----------


## Sug-din

> I wouldn't buy HF the door locks don't work and the alarm doesn't switch on.


Thatâs true. You may as well live in the middle of a Railway Station, the way people come and go so easily.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (24-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Danny Miller, video interview, talking about Emmerdale when switching on the Blackpool (?) Christmas lights.*
> 
> *LOOK HERE.*
> 
> Aaron and Robert have a Happy Christmas. 
> 
> With thanks to heartyeyesdingle twitter.


Thanks Eddy👋  Thatâs good to hear. ❤️ :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (24-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody what is everybody watching? ive been watching some CT on you-tube Nan the swearing is funny and some outakes from KUA+ATGB and i might watch some old Robron stuf ive got my sky+ i know some of Robron are about 4 years old yeah and i wonder if we going to some sort of ancerisry of there first kiss the first week off Dec?

----------

EddyBee (24-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Everybody what is everybody watching? ive been watching some CT on you-tube Nan the swearing is funny and some outakes from KUA+ATGB and i might watch some old Robron stuf ive got my sky+ i know some of Robron are about 4 years old yeah and i wonder if we going to some sort of ancerisry of there first kiss the first week off Dec?


Just watched Strictly which I love. It's Dad's Army for me now, probably followed by a Marple from the ones that the BBC did or a visit to Midsomer. A perfect evening.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (24-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Just watched Strictly which I love. It's Dad's Army for me now, probably followed by a Marple from the ones that the BBC did or a visit to Midsomer. A perfect evening.


Happy Viewing Eddy just watched Star wars and about to watch old Robron vidoes so will speak tommorw have a good evening

----------

EddyBee (24-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Happy Viewing Eddy just watched Star wars and about to watch old Robron vidoes so will speak tommorw have a good evening


Hi Matty - I missed Star Wars but luckily Iâd put it on Series record after last week so Iâll catch up on it later. Iâm watching Midsomer.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.👍

----------

EddyBee (24-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

It's 7c here at present, not nice but ok, forecast to rise a little and stay dry. Quite bright when compared to yesterday. nI hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

----------

Sug-din (25-11-2018)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> *Danny Miller, video interview, talking about Emmerdale when switching on the Blackpool (?) Christmas lights.*
> 
> *LOOK HERE.*
> 
> Aaron and Robert have a Happy Christmas. 
> 
> With thanks to heartyeyesdingle twitter.


It was actually Leyland, Lancashire I think he will also be doing Blackpool soon as well.

I like that he says Robron have a lovely Christmas, some on DS are trying to say this isn't/cannot be true but I cannot see Danny making such a statement to then be told later he is a liar he seems more honest and conscious of his own credibility than that.

----------

EddyBee (25-11-2018), Sug-din (25-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> It was actually Leyland, Lancashire I think he will also be doing Blackpool soon as well.
> 
> I like that he says Robron have a lovely Christmas, some on DS are trying to say this isn't/cannot be true but I cannot see Danny making such a statement to then be told later he is a liar he seems more honest and conscious of his own credibility than that.


Hi Paul i dont go there anymore been on once since 2016 all to bitchy and stupid and all so OTT our Danny is Robron Fan and if he says they have a lovely xmas then they will and Ryan to and this year it be there first one as husbands and i cant wait and hows you? im watching Dr Who tonight  are you?

----------

EddyBee (25-11-2018), Paul_Robs (25-11-2018), Sug-din (25-11-2018)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Paul i dont go there anymore been on once since 2016 all to bitchy and stupid and all so OTT our Danny is Robron Fan and if he says they have a lovely xmas then they will and Ryan to and this year it be there first one as husbands and i cant wait and hows you? im watching Dr Who tonight  are you?


I completely agree  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (25-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*TV Now magazine. Spoiler for next week.*

Liv is mortified when David asks her about going out with Jacob but she insists to both him and Aaron they are nothing more than friends. privately, Liv insists to Aaron that Jacob is lying and when they confront him Jacob admits he lied about their relationship.

PS - It looks like the spoiler that I posted a few moments ago, about Lachlan appearing next week, is not true. I've deleted it.

----------


## Sug-din

> *TV Now magazine. Spoiler for next week.*
> 
> Liv is mortified when David asks her about going out with Jacob but she insists to both him and Aaron they are nothing more than friends. privately, Liv insists to Aaron that Jacob is lying and when they confront him Jacob admits he lied about their relationship.
> 
> PS - It looks like the spoiler that I posted a few moments ago, about Lachlan appearing next week, is not true. I've deleted it.


Thanks Eddy for spoiler. 👋 Thank goodness this lie about Liv & Jacob isnât going to drag on for months. :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (26-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

This Frank/Leyla painting story is very silly indeed.

----------

Sug-din (26-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry, but I didnât really think this was a tremendous episode - maybe I missed something. :Ponder: 

I do wish the wardrobe department would dress Jessie in tops that donât resemble gawdy curtains or sofa covers - she deserves so much better. :Nono: 


There seemed to be an abundance of precocious female children in this episode.

Maybe it would be best if I just give the rest of this week a miss instead of finding fault. Sorry.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (26-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Sorry, but I didnât really think this was a tremendous episode - maybe I missed something.
> 
> I do wish the wardrobe department would dress Jessie in tops that donât resemble gawdy curtains or sofa covers - she deserves so much better.
> 
> 
> There seemed to be an abundance of precocious female children in this episode.
> 
> Maybe it would be best if I just give the rest of this week a miss instead of finding fault. Sorry.


Hi Don that was a waste of time that was i missed the start becuse i wayching as time goes bye on Drama channel but watched second half nearl;y fell asleep lol

----------

EddyBee (26-11-2018), Sug-din (26-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don that was a waste of time that was i missed the start becuse i wayching as time goes bye on Drama channel but watched second half nearl;y fell asleep lol


Hi Matty, it was enough to put you to sleep Iâm not surprised. :Lol:

----------


## lizann

> This Frank/Leyla painting story is very silly indeed.


 is it for frank to go off with leyla, cheat on megan again?

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2018), Sug-din (26-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> is it for frank to go off with leyla, cheat on megan again?


Anything is possible. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture preview for next week.*

Just put up on the main Emmerdale website. Aaron and Liv are there.
*
CLICK HERE.*

----------

Sug-din (26-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Picture preview for next week.*
> 
> Just put up on the main Emmerdale website. Aaron and Liv are there.
> *
> CLICK HERE.*


Thanks for that Eddy.👍 One of our boys looking really good there in protective brother mode. 🙂 Looks like Jacob & Maya story is going to get even more vomit inducing  - what joy. 🤢

----------


## EddyBee

*Magazine scans, pictures and spoilers for next week and beyond. Includes Christmas preview.*

*LOOK RIGHT HERE.*

There's lots and lots there. Enjoy.  :Smile: 

With thanks to Emmaamags twitter.  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (27-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Digital Spy Awards. Get Voting.*

Ryan has been nominated for the 'Best Actor' category and Danny Miler with Ryan have been nominated for the 'Best Partnership' category. 
*
VOTE HERE.*

----------

Sug-din (27-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Digital Spy Awards. Get Voting.*
> 
> Ryan has been nominated for the 'Best Actor' category and Danny Miler with Ryan have been nominated for the 'Best Partnership' category. 
> *
> VOTE HERE.*



Thanks for that Iâve cast my votes. 👍

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press Centre. Very early basic spoilers for the week beginning Monday, 17/12/18. Week 51.*

Monday - Debbie prepares for the future. Bernice's anger bubbles over. Kerry and Dan receive a shock.

Tuesday - Maya takes back control. Lydia lets a secret slip. Dan delivers bad news.

‏Wednesday - Jacob finds a confidant. Amelia is under scrutiny. Faith continues with a scheme.

Thursday (7pm) - Daz feels guilty. Bob despairs after a request. Jacob begins to struggle. 

Thursday (8pm) - Bob is handed an opportunity. Rodney receives surprising attention. Jacob's behaviour causes concern.

Friday- A decision leaves Maya simmering. Bob suffers a setback. Frustrated Kerry takes action.

 :Smile: 

Too much Jacob/Maya nonsense for my liking. I was hoping that it would be over by then.  :Mad:

----------

Sug-din (27-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Quite a pedestrian episode. Not boring, not exciting. 

I always like the episodes with Megan as she's one of my favourite characters. Gaynor Faye is a great actress, one of Emmerdale's consistently best performers. I just wish that she was used more often and far more prominently.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (27-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody of topic just to let you know i thnk Danny is on Phillp Scofeilds best xmas gifts on at 8pm

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Quite a pedestrian episode. Not boring, not exciting. 
> 
> I always like the episodes with Megan as she's one of my favourite characters. Gaynor Faye is a great actress, one of Emmerdale's consistently best performers. I just wish that she was used more often and far more prominently.


Thatâs a good way to describe tonightâs episode. 👍

Leanna is becoming very boring very quickly as character - her only aim in life seems to be to make all people look stupid in someway - she wants to be careful though because people like that can tend to get cocky and in the end they are the ones that look stupid. Hopefully that day will come as she needs taking down a peg or too. :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody of topic just to let you know i thnk Danny is on Phillp Scofeilds best xmas gifts on at 8pm


I didnât watch it Matty - so if he was on I missed him.  I thought Iâd read somewhere the ED team inc Danny were on 18th Dec but Iâm probably wrong. 🤔

----------


## pond21

> I didnât watch it Matty - so if he was on I missed him.  I thought Iâd read somewhere the ED team inc Danny were on 18th Dec but Iâm probably wrong. 🤔


Hi Don that must be it then well that was a waste of my time they showed a clip at the start and i thought the team be on tonight will have to wait till the 18th then lol

----------

Sug-din (27-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don that must be it then well that was a waste of my time they showed a clip at the start and i thought the team be on tonight will have to wait till the 18th then lol


Hi Matty - I canât remember where I saw it.  Maybe it will be advertised again nearer the time.👍

----------


## EddyBee

*âHow To Spend It Well At Christmas With Phillip Schofield and Emmerdaleâ.*

This will be broadcast on Tuesday 18/12/18 on ITV at 8pm.

*Details here.* 

With thanks to SomersetSunShin over at Digital Spy. I'll be watching.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Is it possible to make Leanna even more obnoxious than they are doing already. She gets worse with every episode and does not set a good example to youngsters watching. :Angry: 


There was too much of an overload of that âyoung madamâ Leanna in thiis episode - not interesting viewing.  Please let Gabby be the one that brings her down. :Wal2l:  :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (28-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners ive been delating all the old PD eps on my Sky box and i cant beloive she was a bitch from the start so im glad she has finally gone and our Robron can start there own family soon

----------

EddyBee (28-11-2018), Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Robroners ive been delating all the old PD eps on my Sky box and i cant beloive she was a bitch from the start so im glad she has finally gone and our Robron can start there own family soon


You will get no argument from me. Well done. :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Is it possible to make Leanna even more obnoxious than they are doing already. She gets worse with every episode and does not set a good example to youngsters watching.
> 
> 
> There was too much of an overload of that ‘young madam’ Leanna in thiis episode - not interesting viewing.  Please let Gabby be the one that brings her down.


It would be great for Gabby to be the one to put Leanna in her place. I think that is where Emmerdale are going.

Tonight wasn't too bad an episode but there was far too much of Graham. A great new character a year ago, and he instantly became one of my favourites. I liked his tough but decent personality. Just a year later, and he has been ruined for no good reason, turned into a cold-blooded murderer in a silly story, then written as a comedy drunk. Graham is a bore. I want him gone.

----------

lizann (28-11-2018), Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> You will get no argument from me. Well done.


Hi Eddy ah thanx it took me about 3 Hours work to delate them i did skip most of them and watched a few old Robron without PD in them ive got upto the reunion Eps and btw Eddy have you heard or any Fans know what surnames Robron will have? they did make a big thing of it on the wedding that Maxine wrote and it still says Sugden for Rob AND Aaron as Dingle

----------

EddyBee (28-11-2018), Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> It would be great for Gabby to be the one to put Leanna in her place. I think that is where Emmerdale are going.
> 
> Tonight wasn't too bad an episode but there was far too much of Graham. A great new character a year ago, and he instantly became one of my favourites. I liked his tough but decent personality. Just a year later, and he has been ruined for no good reason, turned into a cold-blooded murderer in a silly story, then written as a comedy drunk. Graham is a bore. I want him gone.


Hi Eddy i argee i hope Gabby be the one to bring her down Leanna is just a spolit kid and Gabby is somthing else but going by spoliers for next week Gabby+Laeena +Ammilla are up to somthing and Daz is involeved

----------

EddyBee (28-11-2018), Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

> It would be great for Gabby to be the one to put Leanna in her place. I think that is where Emmerdale are going.
> 
> Tonight wasn't too bad an episode but there was far too much of Graham. A great new character a year ago, and he instantly became one of my favourites. I liked his tough but decent personality. Just a year later, and he has been ruined for no good reason, turned into a cold-blooded murderer in a silly story, then written as a comedy drunk. Graham is a bore. I want him gone.


or liv could be a good match to take down leanna

----------

EddyBee (28-11-2018), Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy ah thanx it took me about 3 Hours work to delate them i did skip most of them and watched a few old Robron without PD in them ive got upto the reunion Eps and btw Eddy have you heard or any Fans know what surnames Robron will have? they did make a big thing of it on the wedding that Maxine wrote and it still says Sugden for Rob AND Aaron as Dingle


I've tried to find out what Robron's official surname is, but it's still not very clear despite what happened in the wedding episode.

----------

Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

> I've tried to find out what Robron's official surname is, but it's still not very clear despite what happened in the wedding episode.


we could always tweet our Maxine if might know whats it going to be yeah or mybe ask Ducan from the metro soaps he alighten us fans

----------

Sug-din (28-11-2018)

----------


## pond21

Morning fellow Robroners a very wet morning in the south midlands today ive thinking who do think will be the surragte for our Robron? will it the usual route the surragte agency or find somebody they know ? i was thinking what about Vic? i know he didnt like Aaron with the way Adam left that would give Vic a s/l next year and give here a baby yeah and it could a way back for Adam if Adam Thomas wanted to come back and this time Aaron could be the one yeah what do you think ? matty

----------

EddyBee (29-11-2018), Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Digital Spy have revealed that Lachlan is about to return to Emmerdale. It looks as if he will have a story line with Belle, perhaps more.

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Liv. New preview video clip for Monday, 03/12/18.* 

*WATCH HERE.*

Just scroll down the page a little. Thanks to Louise on twitter.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Digital Spy have revealed that Lachlan is about to return to Emmerdale. It looks as if he will have a story line with Belle, perhaps more.


 rob has to have some involvement with lachlan if he escapes

----------


## EddyBee

> rob has to have some involvement with lachlan if he escapes


For certain.

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*What’s Next? From the Metro newspaper.*

Who finds themselves considering shocking action in order to bring down an enemy and will they go through with it?
Who hatches a sordid plan for revenge and will it go too far?
Which two relatives decide that it’s time to fight back when someone they love faces their darkest day?
Which two siblings fall out in spectacular style leading to an act of violence?
Who hears the news that a good friend has died? And what other surprise do they then have in store?

Remember, these spoilers relate to all the main soaps and not just to Emmerdale.

----------

Perdita (30-11-2018), Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*7 things you didnât know about Emmerdaleâs Ryan Hawley â AKA Robert Sugden.*

*Article here, What's On TV, 30/11/18.*

Well, I didn't know all that. Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller has eaten his entire advent calendar already.*
*
Article here with a superb Danny pic, Female First, 30/11/18.*

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Tonight was dominateed by the Jacob/Maya stuff which I find objectionable. Very poor taste. 

Also, just like all of this week, there was far too much of Graham the comedy drunk. A load of rubbish nonsense which just bores me into doing something else. I'm just really annoyed that Emmerdale have thrown 2 of my favourite characters, Cain and Moira, into Graham's tedious story orbit. 

Graham needs to go and can he take that awful Leanne brat with her. I hate the fact that Noah is now sharing a story with such an unbelievable character.  :Mad:

----------

Perdita (01-12-2018), Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*December spoilers and plenty of them. Including details of which Emmerdale couple is getting married.* 

I'm afraid that Aaron and Robert are not there. However, more Christmas/December spoilers are being released throughout next week. So fingers crossed for some news of our two favourites. 

*CLICK HERE.* 

With thanks to emmaamags on twitter. Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> *December spoilers and plenty of them. Including details of which Emmerdale couple is getting married.* 
> 
> I'm afraid that Aaron and Robert are not there. However, more Christmas/December spoilers are being released throughout next week. So fingers crossed for some news of our two favourites. 
> 
> *CLICK HERE.* 
> 
> With thanks to emmaamags on twitter. Enjoy.


Morning Eddy i think we get some Robron over the xmas peroid and didnt Danny let slip last weekend that Robron will have a lovely xmas or was in it so i wouldnt pay to much attention with that in anycase will all knew most of was coming up over xmas Jane Hudson said so much yeah we defo get Robron sometime over XMAS as it being there there first Xmas as husbands and both Danny+Ryan have been filming lots since they had there small breaks

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All.👋. Been busy with visitor over last few days so havenât seen ED. Have I missed anything special? Is it worth catching up on Omnibus tomorrow or should I just give it a miss?🤔

Hope everyone has had a good Saturday and that you all enjoy the rest of the weekend.👍

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert feature in the following Christmas wedding promotion pic:

https://twitter.com/charitysvanity/s...97823536631808

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Aaron and Robert feature in the following Christmas wedding promotion pic:
> 
> https://twitter.com/charitysvanity/s...97823536631808


So Marlon is getting married - yet again!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EddyBee

> Evening All.. Been busy with visitor over last few days so haven’t seen ED. Have I missed anything special? Is it worth catching up on Omnibus tomorrow or should I just give it a miss?
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good Saturday and that you all enjoy the rest of the weekend.


To be honest, I would give it a miss. You can get a good flavour of just how tedious it all was by reading the last couple of pages here.

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews have all been posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website.*

Aaron and Liv are there for Monday.
*
CLICK HERE.*

----------

Sug-din (01-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> To be honest, I would give it a miss. You can get a good flavour of just how tedious it all was by reading the last couple of pages here.


Thanks Eddy  - Iâll take your word for it and not bother👍

----------

EddyBee (01-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

> So Marlon is getting married - yet again!!


 the mere fact moron dingle got one women to marry him beggers belief and this jessie is very annoying

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018), Sug-din (02-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Quiet on here today. Goodnight everybody. Hope you all have a good week. 🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon everyone.

Just a reminder that Aaron is back this evening.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my robron  :Cheer:  friends hope everyone is well

caught up with last week

as the guyz weren't in it I could be bothered to watch live as I actually not very interested in most of the other stories and some are just annoying like leanna and her mates  :Sad: 

so marlon and jessie getting married at christmas seems all very quick  :Confused: 

do we know if robron have a christmas sl and there doesn't seem to be many hints for what i can see  :Thumbsup: 

wasn't sure either of them were in this week but glad I checked here and thanx eddie  :Thumbsup:

----------

EddyBee (03-12-2018), Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> hello my robron  friends hope everyone is well
> 
> caught up with last week
> 
> as the guyz weren't in it I could be bothered to watch live as I actually not very interested in most of the other stories and some are just annoying like leanna and her mates 
> 
> so marlon and jessie getting married at christmas seems all very quick 
> 
> do we know if robron have a christmas sl and there doesn't seem to be many hints for what i can see 
> ...


Hi Micheal i think Robron will in and out of the eps to the run upto to xmas i think Robron will be in sometime over the xmas preiod as its ther first xmas as husbands and i think next year will be about them with this suragcy s/l and mybe Seb could be back

----------

EddyBee (03-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018), Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Emmerdale Twitter has a new banner. It's a rather good Christmassy one.

*Take a look here.* 

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018), Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*7 things you didn’t know about Isobel Steele – AKA Emmerdale’s Liv Flaherty.*

*Article here, What's on TV, 03/12/18.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018), Perdita (03-12-2018), Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Could you believe that anybody could really be as thick as David? :Wal2l: 

Nice to see part of Roblivion - they definetly brighten up the quality of viewing. :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (03-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

There's so much that is wrong with the Jacob and Maya story that I don't know where to begin. It's not to my liking, not in what is meant to a light entertainment, tea-time, soapy drama. It's just unpleasant.

----------

Perdita (03-12-2018), Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> There's so much that is wrong with the Jacob and Maya story that I don't know where to begin. It's not to my liking, not in what is meant to a light entertainment, tea-time, soapy drama. It's just unpleasant.


hi eddie  :Cheer:  agree with you cos although it def does happen I doubt ed will follow it through properly though interestingly we did get a helpline thing here when the ep finished

----------

EddyBee (03-12-2018), Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> There's so much that is wrong with the Jacob and Maya story that I don't know where to begin. It's not to my liking, not in what is meant to a light entertainment, tea-time, soapy drama. It's just unpleasant.


Totally agree. It is just very distasteful to watch and completely unnecessary..

----------

EddyBee (03-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> There's so much that is wrong with the Jacob and Maya story that I don't know where to begin. It's not to my liking, not in what is meant to a light entertainment, tea-time, soapy drama. It's just unpleasant.


Seems soaps are meant to reflect real life with of course lots of unrealistic bits in it .. like with most unpleasant storylines, I guess they are highlighting inappropriate behaviour from a teacher and potential step-parent towards a child .. as distasteful as it is, if it opens the eyes of viewers where this might happen in real life, then it will have served a purpose.  All soaps these days are portraying storylines that would have been out of the question years ago .. but I cannot help feeling that they are necessary these days .. life has changed so much from when these programmes were first introduced ..

----------


## EddyBee

Emmerdale have claimed that they did a lot of research into the acid attack story line and that went seriously pear-shaped. It did so in a way that was very insensitive and offensive to victims. They made similar claims for Aaron's spice addition and that went a similar way.

Emmerdale have more 'fails' than 'successes' when it comes to tackling these serious issues. Unlike in the past, I will not give them the benefit of the doubt. They are not competent to tackle an issue like this and should stick to OTT murders, an occasional ONS and throwing a character into the boot of a car every other week.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018), Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Emmerdale have claimed that they did a lot of research into the acid attack story line and that went seriously pear-shaped. It did so in a way that was very insensitive and offensive to victims. They made similar claims for Aaron's spice addition and that went a similar way.
> 
> Emmerdale have more 'fails' than 'successes' when it comes to tackling these serious issues. Unlike in the past, I will not give them the benefit of the doubt. They are not competent to tackle an issue like this and should stick to OTT murders, an occasional ONS and throwing a character into the boot of a car every other week.


Can't fault your comments

----------

EddyBee (03-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (03-12-2018), Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture preview for the week beginning Monday 10/12/18.*

A few spoilers in the picture descriptions. Just up on the main Emmerdale website.

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Sug-din (03-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Four Years Of Robron.*

Time to look back and celebrate:
*
Look here.*

*And here.*

With thanks to the Danny Miller Fansite.

----------

Sug-din (04-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*The Emmerdale Christmas and New Year schedule plays out as follows:*

Christmas Eve – 7.00pm, ITV

Christmas Day – 7.15pm, ITV (60-minute episode)

Boxing Day – 7.00pm, ITV

Thursday 27 December – 7.00pm, ITV

Friday 28 December – 7.00pm, ITV

New Year’s Eve – 7.00pm, ITV

New Year’s Day – 7.00pm, ITV (60-minute episode)

Wednesday 2 January – 7.00pm, ITV

Thursday 3 January – 7.00pm, 8.00pm, ITV

Friday 4 January – 7.00pm, ITV

 :Smile:

----------

Perdita (04-12-2018), Sug-din (04-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but I thought that was a rubbish episode.

Leanna & Maya are equally obnoxious as characters. I thought weâd got rid of the annoying blonde one but weâve been left with two that are just as self centred and think they are the most important thing in life. 

Sorry, I know this is missing the point of the story but I canât actually bear to watch scenes with that Maya in, so any relevant issue they are trying to raise Iâm sad to say will be lost on me. 


Really missed the boys tonight, hate it when they are just involved to move on someone elseâs story and then just cast aside till the next time they are needed. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (04-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry but I thought that was a rubbish episode.
> 
> Leanna & Maya are equally obnoxious as characters. I thought weâd got rid of the annoying blonde one but weâve been left with two that are just as self centred and think they are the most important thing in life. 
> 
> Sorry, I know this is missing the point of the story but I canât actually bear to watch scenes with that Maya in, so any relevant issue they are trying to raise Iâm sad to say will be lost on me. 
> 
> 
> Really missed the boys tonight, hate it when they are just involved to move on someone elseâs story and then just cast aside till the next time they are needed.


I'm very much on the same page as you, especially on the David/Jacob/Maya business.  :Mad: 

The only thing that could have made tonight's episode any the worse would have been even more tedious scenes of that drunken bore, Graham.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm very much on the same page as you, especially on the David/Jacob/Maya business. 
> 
> The only thing that could have made tonight's episode any the worse would have been even more tedious scenes of that drunken bore, Graham.



Thanks for the comments Eddy. 👋Iâm always worried incase I just donât appreciate what is being told in an episode and Iâve picked faults for no reason.

----------

EddyBee (04-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning, 24/12/18. Week 52.*

Monday 24th - Rodney vows to break an impasse. Jessie is thrown into despair. Bob considers a shocking act.

Tuesday 25th – A surprise wedding is unveiled. Bernice and Nicola's tensions intensify. Bob devastates his children.

Wednesday 26th- It's the aftermath of the wedding. Robert consoles Aaron. Jacob endures heartbreak.

Thursday 27th - The police descend on the village. Bernice is in a state of denial. The pressure mounts on Bob.

Friday 28th - Bernice is on the warpath. Nicola seeks to make amends. Victoria feels a stab of jealousy.

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning, 31/12/18. Week 01.*

Monday 31 December- Matty suffers a cruel humiliation. Harriet is on a rescue mission. Charity marks a special occasion.

Tuesday 1st January - Cain seeks retribution. Harriet tries to heal the past. Bernice is plagued by insecurity.

Wednesday 2nd Januaey - Bernice's vanity leads to danger. Moira is thrown into panic. Vanessa is forced into a confession.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018), Perdita (05-12-2018), Sug-din (05-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

I realise this makes me sound like an awful person but the only thing I found interesting about tonightâs episode was Doug giving Bob a fist - he has asked for this for ages. 

Do we really need an episode revolving around Children causing trouble? Not a good example to set ( I know thatâs a bit hypocritical considering my comment about Bob & Doug).

----------

EddyBee (05-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

I like scenes with Amelia and Noah. It's also been great to see Samson. All 3 of those youngsters are played by fine actors.

Leanne, I don't enjoy watching. It's as if the character is really 25 years old and pretending to be an OTT and unrealistic teenager. I wish the actress well but her character is just not working for me.

I enjoyed the Bob and Brenda stuff. It's great to see Brenda dish it out. Bob had it coming. As for the fist Doug gave Bob, it was well deserved. 

It would have been nice to have seen more of Liv.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018), Perdita (05-12-2018), Sug-din (05-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> I like scenes with Amelia and Noah. It's also been great to see Samson. All 3 of those youngsters are played by fine actors.
> 
> Leanne, I don't enjoy watching. It's as if the character is really 25 years old and pretending to be an OTT and unrealistic teenager. I wish the actress well but her character is just not working for me.
> 
> I enjoyed the Bob and Brenda stuff. It's great to see Brenda dish it out. Bob had it c oming. As for the fist Doug gave Bob, it was well deserved. 
> 
> It would have been nice to have seem more of Liv.


Hi Eddy i argee the Kids reunning amok around the village and teh school this Leanna like you say way OTT  and Noah neds to grow up  up  hes a bit older and should know better yeah Liv Sould be more used outside of Robron coul;d she be the one to find what the others are doing she good at getting to the truth just like she sussed Laclan yeah nobody belived her mybe these kids stuff is just some filler gaps

----------

EddyBee (05-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018), Sug-din (05-12-2018)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Interesting, seems this was on the studio tour so I wonder if they are going to change it on the titles and cast lists soon??

https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...86458857480193

----------

EddyBee (05-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018), Sug-din (06-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Interesting, seems this was on the studio tour so I wonder if they are going to change it on the titles and cast lists soon??
> 
> https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...86458857480193


Thanks for sharing. Well, that seems to be pretty official. However, I'll be happy when I see that name change on the credits at the end of an Emmerdale episode.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018), Paul_Robs (05-12-2018), Sug-din (05-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*New magazine scans, pics and spoilers.* 

These are mainly for the week before Christmas week, beginning Monday, 17/12/18. Enjoy, there's plenty there. Robert is featured.

*CLICK HERE.* 

With thanks to emmaamags twitter.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-12-2018), Perdita (06-12-2018), Sug-din (06-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *New magazine scans, pics and spoilers.* 
> 
> These are mainly for the week before Christmas week, beginning Monday, 17/12/18. Enjoy, there's plenty there. Robert is featured.
> 
> *CLICK HERE.* 
> 
> With thanks to emmaamags twitter.


hi eddie  :Cheer:  thanx for this and the all spoilers

do you know what 'robert consoles aaron' would be about  :Confused: 

does he get bad news or something  :Searchme: 

btw I just noticed your name now red what does that mean?

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2018), Sug-din (06-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Interesting, seems this was on the studio tour so I wonder if they are going to change it on the titles and cast lists soon??
> 
> https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...86458857480193


hi paul  :Cheer:  I know they did mention it briefly in passing but I hope that there is some reason that it comes up like maybe if they have to fill out forms maybe for surrogacy enquiry  :Smile:  rather than ed just changing the titles

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2018), Sug-din (06-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi eddie  thanx for this and the all spoilers
> 
> do you know what 'robert consoles aaron' would be about 
> 
> does he get bad news or something 
> 
> btw I just noticed your name now red what does that mean?


I'm guessing that Aaron is missing Seb, perhaps he's a little upset and Robert is comforting him.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-12-2018), Sug-din (06-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

> I'm guessing that Aaron is missing Seb, perhaps he's a little upset and Robert is comforting him.


connected to grace or mandy showing up with paddy's kid, aaron jealous put out?

----------


## Sug-din

I do not find that Leanna entertaining at all - she is just an OTT Teeenage character that needs the correct punsishment.  Iâm sorry but I did not enjoy that episode  - this week has been too unnecessarily, youth heavy, the grown ups have hardly got a look in. The only tender and touching bit was the Chaddy scene in the graveyard.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-12-2018), Perdita (06-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> I do not find that Leanna entertaining at all - she is just an OTT Teeenage character that needs the correct punsishment.  Iâm sorry but I did not enjoy that episode  - this week has been too unnecessarily, youth heavy, the grown ups have hardly got a look in. The only tender and touching bit was the Chaddy scene in the graveyard.


Agreed. I do not enjoy watching Leanna. She's not an interesting character, nor is she a believable one. She's just awful and the actress appears to be too old for the part and that can't be disguised by Emmerdfale always putting too much make-up on her.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-12-2018), Sug-din (06-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

This car accident business has all been very well done by Emmerdale and the players have delivered effectively. However, for me, it lacks the final punch in that it does not involve characters that I particularly care about, step forward Daz, Graham  and Leanne.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-12-2018), Perdita (07-12-2018), Sug-din (06-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next spoilers from the Metro newspaper:*

Whoâs left heartbroken when the woman they love ends things?
Who is on the verge of coming clean about their guilty secret?
Which daughter is left fearing for her mum?
Whoâs desire for revenge threatens their family?
Whoâs left with regret when they cheat on their other half?

Please remember that these spoilers relate to all the soaps and not just to Emmerdale.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-12-2018), Sug-din (07-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

The Dingle Family Code is ridiculous - they arenât the blooming MAFIA for goodness sake. Ryan didnât deserve being spoken to like that. :Sad: 
I hope Leanna gets what she deserves for this and doesnât get away with it - looks like her Father believes her innocent act - again. :Wal2l: 

Good to see Liv being the voice of reason. :Cheer: 

Sorry but Jessie has gone down in my opinions again - does she realise when she makes derogatory comments to Ellis about the job at the Scrapyard being a useless thing, she is also being offensive to our boy :Ninja: who gave him a job. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (07-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (07-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> The Dingle Family Code is ridiculous - they arenât the blooming MAFIA for goodness sake. Ryan didnât deserve being spoken to like that.
> I hope Leanna gets what she deserves for this and doesnât get away with it - looks like her Father believes her innocent act - again.
> 
> Good to see Liv being the voice of reason.
> 
> Sorry but Jessie has gone down in my opinions again - does she realise when she makes derogatory comments to Ellis about the job at the Scrapyard being a useless thing, she is also being offensive to our boywho gave him a job.


Hi Don i argee Charity needs to calm down how comes its Ryan Fault ? Ryan didnt inform the police Noah just blurted it out before Ryan could say anything he did hold it to Noah why do ED do this to chars  they done a great Job with Ryan and getting Bails sent down and Charity and now they going throw it all way and getting Charity to blame Everybody else and in anycase why is Noah so speical ? like Chairty keeps saying he is?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-12-2018), Sug-din (07-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> The Dingle Family Code is ridiculous - they arenât the blooming MAFIA for goodness sake. Ryan didnât deserve being spoken to like that.
> I hope Leanna gets what she deserves for this and doesnât get away with it - looks like her Father believes her innocent act - again.
> 
> Good to see Liv being the voice of reason.
> 
> Sorry but Jessie has gone down in my opinions again - does she realise when she makes derogatory comments to Ellis about the job at the Scrapyard being a useless thing, she is also being offensive to our boywho gave him a job.


hi don  :Cheer:  hows you?

agree about ryan he didn't deserve that and he actually didn't do anything except talk to noah which was exactly what charity wanted  :Searchme: 

I don't like leanna and she should get whats coming to her but it might well be that she gets out of it again  :Mad: 

as for jessie I don't understand how they can suddenly be married at christmas the way they are at the moment  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (07-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Don i argee Charity needs to calm down how comes its Ryan Fault ? Ryan didnt inform the police Noah just blurted it out before Ryan could say anything he did hold it to Noah why do ED do this to chars  they done a great Job with Ryan and getting Bails sent down and Charity and now they going throw it all way and getting Charity to blame Everybody else and in anycase why is Noah so speical ? like Chairty keeps saying he is?


hi matty  :Cheer: 

you absolutely right about ryan but maybe it will turn around and she will see he was right  :Angel: 

I actually think it is might be guilt with charity about noah  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (07-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Ryan gave Noah the best advice given the situation. Charity is just wrong on this one. 

A good episode. I was pleased that Amelia and Noah confessed and Emmerdale did not stretch things out, but moved the story swiftly along.

When will get some Robron?

----------

Sug-din (07-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Christmas and New Year spoilers in TV Choice magazine.*

*CLICK RIGHT HERE.* 

With thanks to emmaamags twitter.  :Smile: 

I've only taken a speedy look but I've seen no Robron. :Sad:

----------

Sug-din (07-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  hows you?
> 
> agree about ryan he didn't deserve that and he actually didn't do anything except talk to noah which was exactly what charity wanted 
> 
> I don't like leanna and she should get whats coming to her but it might well be that she gets out of it again 
> 
> as for jessie I don't understand how they can suddenly be married at christmas the way they are at the moment


Hiya Micheal👋

Iâm fine thanks. Hope you are ok! 👍

I think it may come to light next week that Leanna was driving the car - wonder if she can talk her way out of that one? :Ponder: 

I agree with the Jessie & Marlon wedding it just seems so out of place - donât really think they are good as a couple anyway. :Nono: 

Miss our boys.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (08-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hiya Micheal
> 
> I’m fine thanks. Hope you are ok! 
> 
> I think it may come to light next week that Leanna was driving the car - wonder if she can talk her way out of that one?
> 
> I agree with the Jessie & Marlon wedding it just seems so out of place - don’t really think they are good as a couple anyway.
> 
> Miss our boys.


Leanne took a video on her phone. That will reveal who was driving the car. Also, Noah will tell the truth.

----------


## EddyBee

*Graham Foster exposes Robert Sugden and Nicola Kingâs plot and has his revenge?*
*
Full article here, Metro, 08/12/18*

A few new details can be found in that article.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (09-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video clips have been posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website.*

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Sug-din (09-12-2018)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Since when did the thread on DS become so against appreciating Robert??? Think this will have to be my new home now!  :Smile:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Melephunk2010

Does anyone have any theories on what the context is of the "Robert consoles Aaron" spoiler? 

Very intriguing considering Danny said not long ago that Robron have a happy christmas. 


Could Cain's "murder" secret come out by then? Aaron thinks a lot of Cain and would no doubt be gutted if he thought his Uncle had done something like that...

----------


## EddyBee

> Does anyone have any theories on what the context is of the "Robert consoles Aaron" spoiler? 
> 
> Very intriguing considering Danny said not long ago that Robron have a happy christmas. 
> 
> 
> Could Cain's "murder" secret come out by then? Aaron thinks a lot of Cain and would no doubt be gutted if he thought his Uncle had done something like that...


You could be right about the Cain option. The only other thing that comes to mind is that Aaron is missing Seb and so Robert seeks to comfort him.

Pure speculation here, perhaps Chas and Paddy split up permanently, and that causes Aaron's upset.

----------

Sug-din (09-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Since when did the thread on DS become so against appreciating Robert??? Think this will have to be my new home now!


For some of us this is the only home we know - you will always be welcome here.🤗👋

----------


## Sug-din

> Does anyone have any theories on what the context is of the "Robert consoles Aaron" spoiler? 
> 
> Very intriguing considering Danny said not long ago that Robron have a happy christmas. 
> 
> Could Cain's "murder" secret come out by then? Aaron thinks a lot of Cain and would no doubt be gutted if he thought his Uncle had done something like that...




Donât know what that can be about it seems to be kept very vague as far as the spoilers go - maybe Cain, maybe something to do with Seb, maybe something to do with Liv - who knows, as long as itâs not something that tries to drive our boys apart. :Ponder:

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon everyone.  :Smile: 

I'm pleased to say that I finally managed to see, 'Mamma Mia, Here We Go Again'. It was all I expected and more. I loved it.  :Clap:

----------

Paul_Robs (09-12-2018), Sug-din (09-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good afternoon everyone. 
> 
> I'm pleased to say that I finally managed to see, 'Mamma Mia, Here We Go Again'. It was all I expected and more. I loved it.



Good Afternoon All 👋

Glad you managed to catch it eventually and that you enjoyed it.  I havenât seen it yet, must try and catch it over the Xmas period if possible.👍

----------

EddyBee (09-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018), Paul_Robs (09-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

hi Fellow robron fans lets all stay postive if danny say we ill have a happy robron then we will amybe a kiss or 2 as its there first xmas at the as husbands and im not bothered about lack of robron spoliers the more we dont know the better when we get them and this year our Rob will give his husband a loveky birthday gift this time :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Moonie:

----------

EddyBee (09-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018), Sug-din (10-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners  this stuff with HF Rob+Nicola`s scam is only getting  money for the haulage and for Robron money for the suraagacy  and not getting hands on HF itself is that right

----------

EddyBee (10-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018), Sug-din (10-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Robroners  this stuff with HF Rob+Nicola`s scam is only getting  money for the haulage and for Robron money for the suraagacy  and not getting hands on HF itself is that right


Hi Matty - I donât think they are after getting total control of HF it is just to see how much money they can scam out of Graham before he cottons on what they are doing. I think it will be Nicola who maybe takes things too far and :Cartman: may not be too happy if she goes overboard as he is only really doing it to get money for his Roblivion family to be in a good place financially.

----------

EddyBee (10-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

That wasnât the most exciting of episodes.  Iâm probably wrong but shouldnât the policeman have been present when that video was shown as it proved that Noah wasnât driving and that the one that seems to have told the most lies was actually Leanna. Hope she isnât going to get away Scott free from this.

Iâm not sure where they are heading with this Graham character.

----------

EddyBee (10-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - I donât think they are after getting total control of HF it is just to see how much money they can scam out of Graham before he cottons on what they are doing. I think it will be Nicola who maybe takes things too far andmay not be too happy if she goes overboard as he is only really doing it to get money for his Roblivion family to be in a good place financially.


HI Don i Argee i think when Rob finds out the rent increases i think he will think again and like said Rob Said he will stop if it get out of hand he always listens and take notice of his husband but on the other hand its still lovely to see Rob still got that edge and getting the upper hand yeah dont wnat his char to always nice yeah

----------

EddyBee (10-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018), Sug-din (10-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*New magazine scans, pictures and spoilers.*

*LOOK HERE.* 

I've only had a very quick scan through that lot but I see no mention of Aaron and Robert.

Thank you emmaamags on twitter.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018), Sug-din (11-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

Morning Fellow Robroners like i said im not to bothered with lack of Robron spoilers the more we dont know the better and if we get a lovely scene it be well worth the suprise and if Danny we get a lovely Robron xmas then we we will and of course its Robron first xmas as husbands im sure we get something and this year Rob will be there for his husband birthday :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (11-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018), Sug-din (11-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Robert will be in this evening's Emmerdale.  :Smile: 

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*More Christmas spoilers.*

Digital Spy article with pics.

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018), Perdita (11-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Did someone actually think that new hair colour was a good thing for Nicola? :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (11-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (11-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Did someone actually think that new hair colour was a good thing for Nicola?


hi don  :Cheer:  

I actually thought it looked like a wig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

but robert's hair looks nice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (11-12-2018), Sug-din (11-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  
> 
> I actually thought it looked like a wig 
> 
> but robert's hair looks nice



Hi Micheal👋
It does look very unnatural.

Robert does look really good but I have to say I do not like the way that he has been put back into the being a bad boy schemer box - itâs just another push back in his redeemed character and itâs not going to go down well with Aaron and will probably make him unpopular with some of the audience again which is very unnecessary. Could they not have found a new storyline for the boys?

----------

EddyBee (11-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Robert looked great tonight.

 :Wub:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018), Sug-din (11-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Robert looked great tonight.


I have to say if I was  :Ninja: and  :Cartman:  came in looking like he was tonight Iâd forgive him anything. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Robert looked great tonight.


Hi EDDY yeah Rob looked great and it was nice that our Rob has got that edge back but he needs to be carfeful and watch his back Graham cant be trusted yeah but i think if it gets to much i think Rob will will back off like he told Aaron he would if its getting to much yeah like Rob listens to his husband

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018), Sug-din (11-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

I would have preferred Robert to not have been placed in yet another Home Farm scam story line. It's been done over and over. Emmerdale need a fresh idea or 2 for him.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Did someone actually think that new hair colour was a good thing for Nicola?


is it real or wig, clockwork orange?

----------

EddyBee (11-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners this Rob to console his hsuband could it be one of 2 some spoliers saying Matty and Cain gets beaten up and are in a bad way and Rob is there comfort him if cain is in a bad way or that Paddy and chas are to finally to split up and is upset or something else ? and BTW of topic whose looking forward to seing Mandy Dingle Aka Lisa Riley i loved Mand years ago so looking forward to that

----------

EddyBee (12-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Robroners this Rob to console his hsuband could it be one of 2 some spoliers saying Matty and Cain gets beaten up and are in a bad way and Rob is there comfort him if cain is in a bad way or that Paddy and chas are to finally to split up and is upset or something else ? and BTW of topic whose looking forward to seing Mandy Dingle Aka Lisa Riley i loved Mand years ago so looking forward to that


Hi Matty - any of those ideas could be possible about the consoling.  With regards to Mandy - it might be quite good to see her back as at least she has a good background connection to a lot of the people still in the show unlike some of the ones they bring back.  She was a entertaining  character when on before.

----------

EddyBee (12-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening my robron friends  :Cheer: 

are either of the guyz in tonites ep do we know  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (12-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> evening my robron friends 
> 
> are either of the guyz in tonites ep do we know


Hi Micheal i think Rob is tonight and thats it for our Robron till at least xmas day eps and boxing day

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Micheal i think Rob is tonight and thats it for our Robron till at least xmas day eps and boxing day


Robert is in tonight's episode for certain.  :Cheer: 

Also Thursday.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Robert is in tonight's episode for certain. 
> 
> Also Thursday.


Ah Thanx Eddy well this little Aaron break is when Danny went on his small holiday yeah and then when he got back both Danny+Ryan have been filming lots since so do you think we get some some lovely scenes over xmas with our Robron? as its there first xmas togther as husbands ? and our Danny did say and hes always right when asked about Robron he said they will be

----------

EddyBee (12-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

still don't get the jessie and marlon thing  :Searchme: 

if they getting married at christmas will it be a pretend wedding like the first robron one  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (12-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> still don't get the jessie and marlon thing 
> 
> if they getting married at christmas will it be a pretend wedding like the first robron one


Iâve never got the Jessie & Marlon thing.  If they donât follow the legal licence timescale thing with them and itâs a real wedding they are having yet another kick at Robron.  :Nono: 

It is surprising that Jessie still has a job - she never seems to be there.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

I realise that some may disagree but I do feel that Charity gave Marlon what he deserved - he never knows when to shut his mouth.


Some really good  :Cartman: scenes tonight - love it when heâs scheming for the right reasons.  If I pcked things up right it does sound like  :Ninja: knows what is going on from what  :Cartman: said.

 :Cartman: looking really good in these scenes. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (12-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

The Charity/Marlon punch scene was excellently done.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018), Sug-din (12-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

> The Charity/Marlon punch scene was excellently done.


she should have punched jessie and vanessa too

----------

EddyBee (12-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018), tammyy2j (14-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see Robert. 

 :Wub: 

Does he need a little haircut?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018), Sug-din (13-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

How many rooms does the Woolpack have? There seems to be no end to them.  :Smile: 

I mean there's Charity/Vanessa, Chas/Paddy, Grace's room, Noah's room, Johnny/Moses room, any more? That place is huge.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018), tammyy2j (14-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Great to see Robert. 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he need a little haircut?


Robert did look very good. :Heart: 

The hair is getting a bit longer but if that wedding preview photo is right, he does look as though heâs getting a cut soon.

----------

EddyBee (13-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Not exactly the storyline I was expecting to see for Harriet.

Sorry but I know some may think sheâs cute but I still find April an annoying child.

So is that the last we see of  :Cartman: this week?  :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (13-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> How many rooms does the Woolpack have? There seems to be no end to them. 
> 
> I mean there's Charity/Vanessa, Chas/Paddy, Grace's room, Noah's room, Johnny/Moses room, any more? That place is huge.


It is a bit like Dr Whoâs Tardis isnât it? :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (13-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Robert did look very good.
> 
> The hair is getting a bit longer but if that wedding preview photo is right, he does look as though heâs getting a cut soon.


Hi Don yeah he did so stil no Aaron next week Rob and Nicola and seing how much money they got and going by some previews next week our Rob looks happy about the money he has but lets hope it lasts yeah and hope it doesent come back haunt them yeah i would just love it that our Robron have a bit of happiness yeah yes they got married and looking to the future and its all lovely lets hope we dont have to much Drama along the way some is good but am looking foward to the surragcy s/l and lets hope they do it the right way yeah at lest we will have them next year planning it and im sure we have some lovely Robron this xmas Danny said we will and he never lets us fans down yreah btw Don hope you understand what im saying

----------

EddyBee (13-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (13-12-2018), Sug-din (13-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening everyone  :Cheer: 

watched both eps as we get the second one later here  :Sad: 

had a feeling harriet would be something like that

nice to see Robert even if only briefly  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (13-12-2018), Sug-din (13-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Great to see Robert. 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he need a little haircut?


NO  :Nono:  well not for me anyway  :Rotfl:  like longer hair  :Embarrassment:

----------

EddyBee (13-12-2018), Sug-din (13-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don yeah he did so stil no Aaron next week Rob and Nicola and seing how much money they got and going by some previews next week our Rob looks happy about the money he has but lets hope it lasts yeah and hope it doesent come back haunt them yeah i would just love it that our Robron have a bit of happiness yeah yes they got married and looking to the future and its all lovely lets hope we dont have to much Drama along the way some is good but am looking foward to the surragcy s/l and lets hope they do it the right way yeah at lest we will have them next year planning it and im sure we have some lovely Robron this xmas Danny said we will and he never lets us fans down yreah btw Don hope you understand what im saying



Hi Matty - understand exactly what youâre saying, it all makes sense.👍

----------


## EddyBee

*Whatâs next from The Metro?*

Who receives a warning that leaves them petrified?

Whose shifty behaviour is giving away a big secret?

Whose truth will leave an entire family rocked?

Which couple will share a surprise kiss that could prove disastrous for both?

Who will be fighting for their life after a bad decision?

Who will be left devastated by news of an affair?

These spoilers relate to all the soaps, not just to Emmerdale.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (14-12-2018), Sug-din (14-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Not a bad episode really tonight.

So Graham knows more than they think.  Hope this doesnât end badly for our boys. :Sad: 


Nice to get a brief :Cartman: appearance - didnât think we would see any more of him this week.  Heâs looking good but he is definetly in need of a bit of a trim - although he does suit the tousled look. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (14-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Robert will be in next Monday's and Tuesday's episodes.  :Smile: 

But, there are no Aaron appearances next week.  :Sad:

----------

Sug-din (14-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Robert will be in next Monday's and Tuesday's episodes. 
> 
> But, there are no Aaron appearances next week.


Thanks Eddy.👋. Iâd much rather have seen :Ninja: reactions to  :Cartman: plans than Jimmys. Miss seeing the boys both together in episodes.  They are the only couple in the programme that spend so much time apart. :Wal2l:  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (14-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> ... They are the only couple in the programme that spend so much time apart.


You got a point there.

----------

Sug-din (14-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews.* 

Just up on the main ITV Emmerdale website. Robert's in the Monday video preview.  :Smile: 

*Click here.*

----------


## Sug-din

> *Next week's video previews.* 
> 
> Just up on the main ITV Emmerdale website. Robert's in the Monday video preview. 
> 
> *Click here.*


Thanks for link.👍

Enough already of trying to get Jacob & Liv together. :Wal2l:  :Wal2l: 

 :Cartman: doesnât need to actually say any words just walking and expressions says it all.  Weâve still got the tousled look going on, at least we know what  :Ninja: &  :Cartman: are up to even if they arenât seen together on screen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie:

----------

EddyBee (15-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Robert will be in next Monday's and Tuesday's episodes. 
> 
> But, there are no Aaron appearances next week.


Hi Eddy thsi no Aaron is for Danny went on his hols but now since he came back and both Danny+Ryan have been filming lots and we get to see more Robron

----------

EddyBee (15-12-2018), Sug-din (15-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

Morning Everybody lets all stay calm so graham knows but its all about Drama yeah but it will all work out you see Rob was only doing for the Surragcy fund and getting the haulage firm back from HF but stay with it and i think ROB  will back off in the end and he back off  just like he told his Husband when asked from Aaron and he will he always listens to Aaron so Rob come on now just leave HF alone and let them self destruct all by them selfs and when Megan finds out what he done to Joe then she wont to smug then will she Lol

----------

EddyBee (15-12-2018), Sug-din (15-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody im about to watch our Robron wedding again and then Star Wars the empire strikes back

----------

EddyBee (15-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

There are suggestions that Emmerdale are looking to cast a little boy of about 13 months old. To start filming in February. 

Could this be the return of Sebastian? Seb was a very small baby so it would make sense for Emmerdale to br looking to hire an little boy.

----------

Sug-din (16-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning.  :Smile: 

Happy Birthday to me.  :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (16-12-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Good morning. 
> 
> Happy Birthday to me.


Happy Birthday EddyBee   :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (16-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Good morning. 
> 
> Happy Birthday to me.


Hi Eddy happy birthday to you have a good day and what did you think of my few posts i posted yesterday? matty and i wonder if Seb could come back like you said in your post? if so something must happen if Robron do get Seb back

----------

EddyBee (16-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning. 
> 
> Happy Birthday to me.



Good Morning Eddy.👋



Have a great day.🍰🎂🎉

----------

EddyBee (16-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Iâm spending a bit of time editing recordings of past episodes that our boys are in.  Canât believe how many times that âpersonâ was shoe horned into their episodes in unnecessary scenes and during their special moments.  Sorry but itâs so good to be able to delete those scenes and just leave the scenes that really matter - Robron. :Wub:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (16-12-2018)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Happy Birthday Eddy

----------

EddyBee (16-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

A big thank you to everyone wishing me a happy birthday. I've had a lovely, though rather busy, day.

 :Smile:

----------


## dees1

Hi Eddy, just popping in to say Happy Birthday  :Thumbsup: .   Hope you have a fab day xxx

Hello to everyone else too  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (16-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy, just popping in to say Happy Birthday .   Hope you have a fab day xxx
> 
> Hello to everyone else too


Thank you.  :Smile: 

I hope you are keeping well.

----------

dees1 (16-12-2018)

----------


## dees1

Yep great, thank you.  I'll try and pop on over Christmas  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (16-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Yep great, thank you.  I'll try and pop on over Christmas


Itâs lovely to see you pop in anytime - itâs good to hear from you. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (16-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope everyone has a good week in the build up to Christmas.👍👋🌲

----------

EddyBee (17-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good morning. 
> 
> Happy Birthday to me.


hello eddie  :Cheer: 

sorry its a bit late but hope you had a nice birthday

----------

EddyBee (17-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hope everyone has a good week in the build up to Christmas.👍👋🌲


hi don  :Cheer: 

have you done all your Christmas shopping yet?

glad I'm watching live cos wasn't expecting Robert tonite  :Smile:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

random thought but does anyone know if ed did one of those set up pics this year that have most of them all celebrating Christmas  :Searchme: 


Eddie usually knows all that sort of thing but haven't seen any linkys  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sug-din

A question!  Was Debbie heading off to court or was she off to do a stint standing on a street corner looking for business - in that outfit? :Confused: 

So does that mean she got off - thereâs justice for you! :Ponder: 

The sight of  :Cartman:  in odd scenes is enough to brighten any episode.  We just need both our boys on to make it even better. :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> random thought but does anyone know if ed did one of those set up pics this year that have most of them all celebrating Christmas 
> 
> 
> Eddie usually knows all that sort of thing but haven't seen any linkys


I have not seen one this year. Emmerdale's Christmas promotions have mainly been focused on the Jessie/Marlon wedding.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Have the Emmerdale writers forgotten that Joe is no longer at Home Farm? Have they forgotten than neither Graham or Joe arranged for Ross to be violently attacked? Why have they made Home Farm and Graham a target for Sarah? It makes no sense at all, especially as it was Graham that kept her health insurance active.

Sarah needs to target Debbie, she's entirely to blame.  :Mad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-12-2018), Sug-din (17-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fello Robroners i think we will get a little Robron surprise this xmas yeah a kiss or defo as its there first xmas as husbands yeah and our Danny said we will as he always true as his word and another would it great if Rob would find out Graham was the one who killed Joe as that would Rob some levergae and have one over on Gramam yeah

----------

EddyBee (17-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (17-12-2018), Sug-din (17-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> have you done all your Christmas shopping yet?
> 
> glad I'm watching live cos wasn't expecting Robert tonite


Hi Micheal 👋

Yeah, the shopping is done, but not all wrapped yet.  Are you totally organised?

It was a bonus to see :Cartman: tonight, looking good too.  Heâs supposed to be in tomorrowâs episode as well, so something else to look forward too. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale Christmas trailer.*

Just been put up on the main official ITV Emmerdale twitter. It features Aaron and Robert having a Christmas hug.
*
LOOK HERE.*

 :Smile:

----------


## pond21

Hi Eddy what do you thnk of Debbie being not Guilty think they should have sent her down its like she always gets a way with it look at our Poor Aaron he got sent down for his attack on Kasim and he didnt have a lift threatheing disfurment on his face yeah she didnt do it but paid sombody to do it whats your thoughts? and BTW its sounds like we going have there change so going by sombody who went onto the Emmersale sutio tour and had card with Sugden-Dingle on there cast cards thats good news Eddy it be nice if we have a confirmantion though ueah becuse our Maxine did point out so many times at the weding yeah

----------

EddyBee (17-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy what do you thnk of Debbie being not Guilty think they should have sent her down its like she always gets a way with it look at our Poor Aaron he got sent down for his attack on Kasim and he didnt have a lift threatheing disfurment on his face yeah she didnt do it but paid sombody to do it whats your thoughts? and BTW its sounds like we going have there change so going by sombody who went onto the Emmersale sutio tour and had card with Sugden-Dingle on there cast cards thats good news Eddy it be nice if we have a confirmantion though ueah becuse our Maxine did point out so many times at the weding yeah


It really is infuriating what has been done with this story line. I'm livid and very cheesed off at present. The new production team should be ashamed of themselves. They are a complete disgrace. 

Other Emmerdale characters, especially Aaron, seem to get punished for doing very little compared to Debbie, the master criminal.

----------

Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Fello Robroners i think we will get a little Robron surprise this xmas yeah a kiss or defo as its there first xmas as husbands yeah and our Danny said we will as he always true as his word and another would it great if Rob would find out Graham was the one who killed Joe as that would Rob some levergae and have one over on Gramam yeah


hi matty  :Cheer:  hows you

yea I hope we get a nice scene like that  :Heart:  even if its mainly about other stuff 

it should be in the ep itself not another deleted scene cos theres always a little bit of rubbish that they can cut for the boyz  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (17-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal 👋
> 
> Yeah, the shopping is done, but not all wrapped yet.  Are you totally organised?
> 
> It was a bonus to seetonight, looking good too.  Heâs supposed to be in tomorrowâs episode as well, so something else to look forward too.


not as organised as you I think  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

luckily only have to get presents but have a big family and some are just impossible to get for  :Crying: 

will watch tomorrow live as well I think Danny was on holiday when they filmed but where is Aaron meant to be when all this is going on  :Confused: 

actually I think they film twice as much at this time so they get two weeks off for Christmas  :Readtherules:

----------

Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*New spoiler pictures, week beginning Monday 24th December 2018.*

On ITV's main Emmerdale website. Some detail.
*
LOOK HERE.*

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Debbie really should have gone down

----------

EddyBee (17-12-2018), Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Debbie really should have gone down


For certain. Emmerdale disgraced themselves by not putting her in prison for a long stretch of time.

----------

Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale Christmas trailer.*
> 
> Just been put up on the main official ITV Emmerdale twitter. It features Aaron and Robert having a Christmas hug.
> *
> LOOK HERE.*


Thanks for sharing that.  Itâs a lovely thing to see. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (18-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoiles for next year. Week 2.*

Monday 7th January 2019 - A wedding descends into chaos. Ryan's hopes are dashed. Faith delivers a stark warning.

Friday 11th January - Cain plays matchmaker. Maya intensifies her manipulation. Jacob takes a risk.

----------


## Sug-din

> *Press centre spoiles for next year. Week 2.*
> 
> Monday 7th January 2019 - A wedding descends into chaos. Ryan's hopes are dashed. Faith delivers a stark warning.
> 
> Friday 11th January - Cain plays matchmaker. Maya intensifies her manipulation. Jacob takes a risk.


Thanks Eddy. :Cheer: 

So another wedding - Harrietâs going to be busy - who is this one do we think?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks Eddy.
> 
> So another wedding - Harriet’s going to be busy - who is this one do we think?


I think its Chas and Paddy. I expect this is the episode with Mandy Dingle arriving.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-12-2018), Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Danny is on the Philip Schofield programme tonight at 8 pm. 👍

----------

EddyBee (18-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

I really do not understand why Debbie and Sarah have a problem with Graham. It's very poor story telling when many regular viewers are saying the same thing. Graham didn't order the attack on Ross. In fact, he was the first to help Joe.

Debbie's recent troubles are all of her own doing.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-12-2018), Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Might stop watching this live tonight - having to put up with  :Sick: Maya whilst waiting for  :Cartman: to appear is very uncomfortable to watch.  :Sad: 



Edit..

I did watch to the end - Maya eyeing up a 1/2 undressed young kid is disgusting.  :Nono: 

FGS will someone fit proper locks to the doors at HF. :Wal2l: 

 :Cartman: looking really good in scheming mode tonight and trying to be sensible and bring the thing to a close before it becomes a problem.   :Heart: 

 Nicola is going to be the one that blows the whole thing -sheâs getting too greedy. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (18-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (18-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Might stop watching this live tonight - having to put up with Maya whilst waiting for to appear is very uncomfortable to watch.


It's just an awful story line. You are not the only one struggling to watch Emmerdale when this nonsense is being featured.

 :Mad: 

Robert's looking good.  :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-12-2018), Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Might stop watching this live tonight - having to put up with Maya whilst waiting for to appear is very uncomfortable to watch.


Hi Don didnt expect to Rob tonight i think Rob was right they should stop like Rob said once Kim`s out she be all over the accounts and that be it but it was Nicola was the one for it it carry on but woulnt be good if Rob find out that Graham was the one that killed Joe and that be Rob will have something he could use to his advantage ? but i think if Aaron finds out its al getting to much and asks Rob to stop Rob stop he said he would when they started it and i hope when megan finds out what Grahm done then that smirk will soon go

----------

EddyBee (18-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (18-12-2018), Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don didnt expect to Rob tonight i think Rob was right they should stop like Rob said once Kim`s out she be all over the accounts and that be it but it was Nicola was the one for it it carry on but woulnt be good if Rob find out that Graham was the one that killed Joe and that be Rob will have something he could use to his advantage ? but i think if Aaron finds out its al getting to much and asks Rob to stop Rob stop he said he would when they started it and i hope when megan finds out what Grahm done then that smirk will soon go


Hi Matty - I knew he was supposed to be on but I was beginning to wonder. It does need to come out about Joe and not be dragged on for months as usual.

Youâe right that  :Cartman: would stop this no matter what if  :Ninja: told him to. He wonât want to lose him again. :Love:

----------

EddyBee (18-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (18-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer:  just caught tonites ep a little behind

that maya is a right wagon leading jacob on like that  :Mad: 

faith is a laugh and not so dumb  :Thumbsup: 

robert looking good  :Angel:  specially with some of those camera angles  :Stick Out Tongue: 

graeme knows so thats going to run awhile and maybe interesting but for sure robert will come out of it okay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

need to see with aaron soon  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (18-12-2018), Sug-din (18-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I think its Chas and Paddy. I expect this is the episode with Mandy Dingle arriving.


eddie you always know and sorry if its been mentioned before but did that mandy have a baby with paddy in the past?

----------


## EddyBee

> eddie you always know and sorry if its been mentioned before but did that mandy have a baby with paddy in the past?


There was no baby whilst she was in Emmerdale. 

However, with her returning, it's being suggested that she might announce that there is a child and that Paddy is the father. So far, this is just a rmour.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## Paul_Robs

https://twitter.com/emmaamags/status...36906508288000

Interesting about Robert covering his tracks

----------

EddyBee (18-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Post deleted. 

 :Smile:

----------


## EddyBee

> https://twitter.com/emmaamags/status...36906508288000
> 
> Interesting about Robert covering his tracks


Looks like our Robert is going to try to get Nicola to take all the blame for their thieving at Home Farm.

 :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

does graham know rob is in nicola's plan, rob will shop and sell out nico to save himself

----------


## Sug-din

> https://twitter.com/emmaamags/status...36906508288000
> 
> Interesting about Robert covering his tracks


Hi Paul👋
I was unable read this because when the link opened it said the tweet had been deleted :Ponder: 

What did it say about  :Cartman: covering his tracks?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Paul
> I was unable read this because when the link opened it said the tweet had been deleted
> 
> What did it say about covering his tracks?


Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

Apparently the spoilers that we got hold of yesterday evening were fake. Apologies for that. They have been withdrawn by the person that posted them, someone that is usually very reliable but who appears to have been tricked. I've deleted the post that I made above.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> Apparently the spoilers that we got hold of yesterday evening were fake. Apologies for that. They have been withdrawn by the person that posted them, someone that is usually very reliable but who appears to have been tricked. I've deleted the post that I made above.



Good Afternoon All  :Cheer: 

Thanks for the clarification, Eddy. No need for you to apologise itâs brilliant and really appreciated when you give us any information,  you canât be expected to know whatâs real and whatâs not. 👍

----------

EddyBee (19-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

I turned off 1/2 way tonight - just canât watch this Maya/Jacob storyline, i just feel so uncomfortable - sorry to go on about it! Hope I havenât missed any of our boys scenes.  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> I turned off 1/2 way tonight - just canât watch this Maya/Jacob storyline, i just feel so uncomfortable - sorry to go on about it! Hope I havenât missed any of our boys scenes.


No you have not, Aaron and Robert were unfortunately not in tonight's episode.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> I turned off 1/2 way tonight - just canât watch this Maya/Jacob storyline, i just feel so uncomfortable - sorry to go on about it! Hope I havenât missed any of our boys scenes.


Hi Don think we wont see oor Robron to xmas day ep yeah hope we get a lovely surprise scene yeah and they are defo in boxing day when Rob consoles his husband yeah might have a hug and kiss yeah btw did you like my xmas jumper i worn to work today? lol

----------

EddyBee (19-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> No you have not, Aaron and Robert were unfortunately not in tonight's episode.


we don't have as many homegrown soaps as you do but I really wonder if producers sit around and think what is the next most shocking thing we can have that will outdo our rivals latest one

its always claimed that issues will be seriously and sensitively explored but then they just get dropped for the next shocker

like the prison spice thing and the acid attack for example

----------

EddyBee (19-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don think we wont see oor Robron to xmas day ep yeah hope we get a lovely surprise scene yeah and they are defo in boxing day when Rob consoles his husband yeah might have a hug and kiss yeah btw did you like my xmas jumper i worn to work today? lol


Hi Matty - I suppose we donât have too long to wait if they arenât on until Xmas.  We must get a bit of romance between them during those episodes to make up for last year. :Heart: 

 It was lovely jumper, Rudolph. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - I suppose we donât have too long to wait if they arenât on until Xmas.  We must get a bit of romance between them during those episodes to make up for last year.
> 
>  It was lovely jumper, Rudolph. 👍


I thought you like it it has oh Deer on the back lol i look dreadful in photos :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> we don't have as many homegrown soaps as you do but I really wonder if producers sit around and think what is the next most shocking thing we can have that will outdo our rivals latest one
> 
> its always claimed that issues will be seriously and sensitively explored but then they just get dropped for the next shocker
> 
> like the prison spice thing and the acid attack for example


I agree. I think that these media types try to out do each other in trying to shock their viewers. They do so for reasons that are not valid. All they care about is getting media attention for themselves and their silly careers. Sometimes, I have nothing but utter contempt for them.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-12-2018), Sug-din (19-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> I thought you like it it has oh Deer on the back lol i look dreadful in photos


No you donât look dreadful at all. 🙂

----------


## EddyBee

*Boxing Day Robron spoiler.*

Aaron is upset and Robert is left picking up the pieces.

_Metro newspaper._


There’s consoling going on over at Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugden’s place too.

_Whats on TV._

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Boxing Day Robron spoiler.*
> 
> Aaron is upset and Robert is left picking up the pieces.
> 
> _Metro newspaper._
> 
> 
> Thereâs consoling going on over at Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugdenâs place too.
> 
> _Whats on TV._



Thatâs a shame that after Xmas is going to be upsetting for them.  :Sad: I wonder what that is about. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (20-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (20-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Thatâs a shame that after Xmas is going to be upsetting for them. I wonder what that is about.


Hi Don i wonder if its somthing to with cain+Matty`s beating and our Rob consoles his husband yeah we then could have some lovely comfort hugs and a kiss or 2 Rob did console Aaron before when Cain had his opertion yeah so we might get some nice scenes over the next week

----------

EddyBee (20-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don i wonder if its somthing to with cain+Matty`s beating and our Rob consoles his husband yeah we then could have some lovely comfort hugs and a kiss or 2 Rob did console Aaron before when Cain had his opertion yeah so we might get some nice scenes over the next week


Hi Matty - yeah, that sounds like it could be a reason for it. 👍

----------

EddyBee (20-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Boxing Day Robron spoiler.*

Aaron is upset and Robert is left picking up the pieces.

_Metro newspaper._


Thereâs consoling going on over at Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugdenâs place too.

_Whats on TV._

*Other spoilers.*

Wednesday 09/01/19 - Belle confronts an enemy. Graham is under suspicion. The net closes in on Cain.

----------

Sug-din (20-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Thatâs a shame that after Xmas is going to be upsetting for them. I wonder what that is about.


hi don  :Cheer: 

I don't know but sometimes the spoilers make things sound really bad like "Roberts life in danger" or "Is it the end for Robron" and it turns out to me nothing much at all  :Searchme: 

it could be something like Aaron cant see Seb or Chas is hurt by that Mandy wan coming back on the scene . . . but it might be just they got no mince pies  :Rotfl:

----------

Sug-din (20-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> I don't know but sometimes the spoilers make things sound really bad like "Roberts life in danger" or "Is it the end for Robron" and it turns out to me nothing much at all 
> 
> it could be something like Aaron cant see Seb or Chas is hurt by that Mandy wan coming back on the scene . . . but it might be just they got no mince pies



 :Lol:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> *Boxing Day Robron spoiler.*
> 
> Aaron is upset and Robert is left picking up the pieces.
> 
> _Metro newspaper._
> 
> 
> There’s consoling going on over at Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugden’s place too.
> 
> ...


My guess is that the Belle one is about the return of Lachlan.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-12-2018), Sug-din (20-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

It's always good to have Bernice and Eric in an episode, but apart from that, a very dull first half of the episode.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

I've decided I'm not watching tonight's second Emmerdale episode. The first episode was awful, full of Dan, Daz, Leanne and Maya. And though I like the characters of Jessie and Marlon, I find them tedious to watch when together. Their marriage story line holds no interest for me at all. 

Enough.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-12-2018), Sug-din (20-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> I've decided I'm not watching tonight's second Emmerdale episode. The first episode was awful, full of Dan, Daz, Leanne and Maya. And though I like the characters of Jessie and Marlon, I find them tedious to watch when together. Their marriage story line holds no interest for me at all. 
> 
> Enough.



I havenât even watched the first episode youâre better than me.  It sounds like I wonât be bothering to watch either of them.

----------

EddyBee (20-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (20-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

I have decided I may just delete the two recordings I have of tonightâs episodes as I assume from comments Iâve read that they arenât worth watching. Confirmation would be appreciated. Thanks! 🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> I have decided I may just delete the two recordings I have of tonight’s episodes as I assume from comments I’ve read that they aren’t worth watching. Confirmation would be appreciated. Thanks!


Just my view ... I would delete, especially as I know that you do not like the David/Jacob/Maya story line.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Just my view ... I would delete, especially as I know that you do not like the David/Jacob/Maya story line.


Thanks Eddy👋 Iâll just do that.👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*UPDATED.*

*Boxing Day Robron spoiler.*

Aaron is upset and Robert is left picking up the pieces.

_Metro newspaper._

There’s consoling going on over at Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugden’s place too.

_Whats on TV._

*Other spoilers.*

Wednesday 09/01/19 - Belle confronts an enemy. Graham is under suspicion. The net closes in on Cain.

Thursday 10th January (7pm) - Belle is consumed by paranoia. A mystery figure stalks the village. Graham cracks under pressure.

Thursday 10th January (8pm) - A fire takes hold in the village. Laurel forges an unexpected connection. Diane lays down the law.

*Twitter.*

The fire is at the Woolpack. A dustbin at the pub. There are pics on Twitter.
The mysterious figure in the spoiler is the one who starts the fire. He/she then stabs Vanessa, and proceeds to steal her car without realizing that there is a child/children in the car.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-12-2018), lizann (21-12-2018), Sug-din (21-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

^ billy?

----------


## Sug-din

Canât really say much about tonightâs episode as I actually ffwd through 95% of it.  Canât believe our boys would have agreed to a party like that in their house. 

Didnât listen to any of that Maya lines her facial expressions are bad enough

----------


## EddyBee

Nothing but a tedious line-up of stories face us over the Christmas and New Year period in Emmerdale. All second-rate or unrealistic ... the continuing adventures of broke Bob, dull Daz and that silly wedding being organised for Marlon. Hardly the sort of thing that you rush back home to watch.

At least, we've been spared the antics of Graham the comedy drunk.

I really do not know how the Emmerdale production team have managed to get themselves in such a pickle.  :Mad:

----------

Sug-din (22-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

> Nothing but a tedious line-up of stories face us over the Christmas and New Year period in Emmerdale. All second-rate or unrealistic ... the continuing adventures of broke Bob, dull Daz and that silly wedding being organised for Marlon. Hardly the sort of thing that you rush back home to watch.
> 
> At least, we've been spared the antics of Graham the comedy drunk.
> 
> I really do not know how the Emmerdale production team have managed to get themselves in such a pickle.


Totally agree with the way youâve summed up whatâs coming. The only good thing might be brief appearances of the lads to brighten things up now and again.

----------

EddyBee (22-12-2018)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Hope everyone has a good weekend and enjoys the final build up to Christmas. 🌲🌲🤗

----------

EddyBee (22-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

> Good Morning All👋
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend and enjoys the final build up to Christmas. 🌲🌲🤗


Morning Don i wont be around much this w/e but lets us stay postive the lack of Robron spoliers and the ones which they are mentioned turns out be wrong like i said Danny said we be happy with Robron this xmas and the consoling bit could be cain related and i think the mandy stuff is a bit after xmas could the new year and i Think ED and the new team will give us a little something Robron related as its there first xmas as husbands :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (22-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Sug-din (22-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert. Video and picture of them, Liv and others on Christmas Day attending the surprise wedding.*

*Look here, Twitter.*

Just scroll down the page a little. Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Sug-din (22-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

*Christmas week video and picture previews.*

*Look here.* 

These have now been posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website, except the Christmas Day ones which can be found at the end of the link in the post above this one.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Sug-din (22-12-2018)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroner just poped in to say hi did any one watched the big soap quiz on friday? our Robron got mentioned at the end

----------

EddyBee (23-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Hi Fellow Robroner just poped in to say hi did any one watched the big soap quiz on friday? our Robron got mentioned at the end


I did.   :Smile: 


Merry Christmas.   :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (23-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Some random musing .... sorry if its rather drab.

I really do hope ED take Robron on some interesting journeys in 2019 and don't go down some rather predictable and tedious route, let's see them happily married and solid for a year or two (yes ED producers lots of same sex couples actually stay together so let us see this on a TV show for once).

I have said these before (and I think I have seen others mention as well) but I would like to see:-

- Proper surrogacy with all the pitfalls and drama they would face in real life.
- Liv's journey needs them both, wouldn't it be great to see them deal with it as a family unit.
- Prejudice - as much as society is far more accepting, prejudice is still common place and it would be good to see them dealing with this especially  :Cartman:  who quite frankly has had quite an easy transition when it comes to people being vocal about his sexuality.
- Chas and Paddy dramas.
- Where will the Seb story go ... will it just be mentioned occasionally - who knows.
- Developments in their businesses and making themselves an even more powerful couple in the village.

Lots of potential while keeping them loyal, faithful and interesting.

Happy Christmas to all ..

----------

EddyBee (23-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Some random musing .... sorry if its rather drab.
> 
> I really do hope ED take Robron on some interesting journeys in 2019 and don't go down some rather predictable and tedious route, let's see them happily married and solid for a year or two (yes ED producers lots of same sex couples actually stay together so let us see this on a TV show for once).
> 
> I have said these before (and I think I have seen others mention as well) but I would like to see:-
> 
> - Proper surrogacy with all the pitfalls and drama they would face in real life.
> - Liv's journey needs them both, wouldn't it be great to see them deal with it as a family unit.
> - Prejudice - as much as society is far more accepting, prejudice is still common place and it would be good to see them dealing with this especially  who quite frankly has had quite an easy transition when it comes to people being vocal about his sexuality.
> ...


Hi Paul hope you are well i think all points you made i hope they do the surrgacy s/l i think they will do why talk about it yeah or seb comes back if somthing happens with PD+Ross i think they be fine with some Drama along the way but i think we get some some lovelt Robron momments as husbands as this year over xmas as i thnk we have some lovely scenes as its there first xmas as husbands

----------

EddyBee (23-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Paul_Robs (23-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Some random musing .... sorry if its rather drab.
> 
> I really do hope ED take Robron on some interesting journeys in 2019 and don't go down some rather predictable and tedious route, let's see them happily married and solid for a year or two (yes ED producers lots of same sex couples actually stay together so let us see this on a TV show for once).
> 
> I have said these before (and I think I have seen others mention as well) but I would like to see:-
> 
> - Proper surrogacy with all the pitfalls and drama they would face in real life.
> - Liv's journey needs them both, wouldn't it be great to see them deal with it as a family unit.
> - Prejudice - as much as society is far more accepting, prejudice is still common place and it would be good to see them dealing with this especially  who quite frankly has had quite an easy transition when it comes to people being vocal about his sexuality.
> ...


I agree with your every word.

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Paul_Robs (23-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners just been watching some old Robron eps and the wedding and Rob letting Aaron drives his car is great because our Rob is so funy about who can drive his car but has no problem in letting his love and husband drive it

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee



----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-12-2018), Perdita (24-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

A small Christmas present, a few rather nice pictures of Aaron and Robert.

*Look here. Tumblr.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners of topic been thinking whats happened to Lisa Cox who play Lisa Dingle havent seen her months wonder if she be back when Belle is back we know Zak is yeah and when is Mandie Dingle back? that phot shoot that Lisa Riley did a while back has xmas decs up so must be round Xmas or new year?

----------

EddyBee (24-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (24-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Hello my dear robron friends  :Cheer: 

Hope you are all well and getting into the festive spirit

not able to watch tonite live but looking forward to some lovely scenes with the boys over the next couple days although I prob wont see the next few eps as they go out but will catch up at some point even if itâs after stevenes

anyway Don Eddie Matty Paul and everyone else I hope you all have a wonderful happy and blessed Christmas with those you love x

----------

EddyBee (24-12-2018), pond21 (24-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Robroners of topic been thinking whats happened to Lisa Cox who play Lisa Dingle havent seen her months wonder if she be back when Belle is back we know Zak is yeah and when is Mandie Dingle back? that phot shoot that Lisa Riley did a while back has xmas decs up so must be round Xmas or new year?


Lisa Cox is still taking time off on medical advice. She is resting a bad back. I'm not sure when she will be back but Ihope it will be soon as she's been absent for quite a long time. I don't think that either Lisa or Zac will be back with Belle this week.

I'm not sure about Mandy Dingle's return but her fans are suggesting it will be very early in January, maybe even in the first week.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hello my dear robron friends 
> 
> Hope you are all well and getting into the festive spirit
> 
> not able to watch tonite live but looking forward to some lovely scenes with the boys over the next couple days although I prob wont see the next few eps as they go out but will catch up at some point even if itâs after stevenes
> 
> anyway Don Eddie Matty Paul and everyone else I hope you all have a wonderful happy and blessed Christmas with those you love x


Hello and thank you. Merry Christmas to you.

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Apparently tomorrow's Emmerdale episode has several cute Robron scenes in it. The episode ends with a small cliffhanger for Aaron.

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Apparently tomorrow's Emmerdale episode has several cute Robron scenes in it. The episode ends with a small cliffhanger for Aaron.


he is up the duffy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (24-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> he is up the duffy


 ...  :Rotfl:

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Merry Christmas Everyone.  :Smile: 

Have a lovely day wherever you are and whatever you are doing.

----------

Perdita (25-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Merry Christmas Everyone. 
> 
> Have a lovely day wherever you are and whatever you are doing.


Merry Christmas Eddy im not sure if im watching Emmerdale live or not it seems alot of this wedding stuff or shall i watching some carry on films ?  ive tapped Emmerdale and im only interetesd in if our Robron is in it and if we get some lovely romantic scenes as its Robron first xmas as husbands ah what a pickle im in lol

----------

EddyBee (25-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners have any of you watched it yet? i have the last scene makes sense about the spolier for tommorw

----------

EddyBee (25-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hello my dear robron friends 
> 
> Hope you are all well and getting into the festive spirit
> 
> not able to watch tonite live but looking forward to some lovely scenes with the boys over the next couple days although I prob wont see the next few eps as they go out but will catch up at some point even if itâs after stevenes
> 
> anyway Don Eddie Matty Paul and everyone else I hope you all have a wonderful happy and blessed Christmas with those you love x


Hi Micheal have a happy christmas and a good day x matty

----------

EddyBee (25-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Don have sent you 2 FB messgaes and hope you having a good xmas so far  matty and BTW lest me me fellow Robron fans what you thought and rate tonights ep? i giving it just 6 out of 10 thats only because or Robron were in it  matty x

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Robroners have any of you watched it yet? i have the last scene makes sense about the spolier for tommorw


Yes, I've watched. There are a very cute Aaron and Robert scenes. They are good and well worth watching. The final scene does make sense of the spoiler. 

I actually felt sorry for Bob tonight. Those twins behaved like spoilt brats but I'm pleased we did not get too much of that storyline.

Overall a rather disappointing/pedestrian episode for Christmas Day with far too much of the David/Jacob/Maya nonsense. (This was rather objectionable tonight.)

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Yes, I've watched. There are a very cute Aaron and Robert scenes. They are good and well worth watching. The final scene does make sense of the spoiler. 
> 
> I actually felt sorry for Bob tonight. Those twins behaved like spoilt brats but I'm pleased we did not get too much of that storyline.
> 
> Overall a rather disappointing/pedestrian episode for Christmas Day with far too much of the David/Jacob/Maya nonsense. (This was rather objectionable tonight.)


Hi Eddy i think Billy Better watch out he have Rob+Cain to deal with yeah this Rob consoles Aaron we could get some lovely cute momments yeah least we had a lovlet hug when they opened there presents yeah and now Aaron`s in better frame of mind now and Rob will be on His husbands side and you dont mess with Rob not the ones he carfes and loves like Aaron and i wonder if Ellis could be a good mate to once he finds out what he done to Aaron jail

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners i really hope one ITV will decide to put some farily old Emmerdale episodes on ITV3 yeah they dont need to go back to far say maybe year 2000 yeah if they can that for Corrie and the sky channel Drama can go all the back to start of Eastenders surly they do something for us Emmerdale fans not much to ask for

----------

EddyBee (26-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

I loved Robert starting to dance and trying to get Aaron to join in.  Under played brilliantly.  Perfection.

----------

EddyBee (26-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Rose Hill, the Daily Mirror TV journalist on her twitter:

_#Emmerdale #Robron fans - be prepared for some more cliffhangers over the next few days for Robert, Aaron & Billy..._

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

was aaron attacked by billy inside?

----------

EddyBee (26-12-2018), flappinfanny (27-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> was aaron attacked by billy inside?


Aaron had problems with Billy whilst in prison. It's not clear whether he was violently attacked by him.

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Early January 2019 spoilers from magazine.* 

*Mandy Comes Home.*

LOOK HERE.

*Belle Confronts Lachlan.*

LOOK HERE.

*Vanessa Is Stabbed.*

LOOK HERE.
*
2019 Preview.*

LOOK HERE.

These are all Inside Soap articles posted on tumblr. Click on the article to enlarge. With thanks to memorieswarm on tumblr. Enjoy.

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Aaron had problems with Billy whilst in prison. It's not clear whether he was violently attacked by him.


I think there is an article now stating that Billy did attack Aaron because if he didn't Jason would have had him beaten up .... to me I think there is more to it than that but who knows. 

Attached article which I think explains more.

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2018...ds/#r3z-addoor

----------

EddyBee (27-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

did rob beat him up or have it arranged?

----------


## EddyBee

> did rob beat him up or have it arranged?


No idea. It was not made clear if Robert attacked Billy or if he organised for someone else to do it. My view is that he and Aaron had nothing to do with it. That it was someone else from Billy's past and that he know who it is but is either reluctant or too scared to point the police towards the truth.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> No idea. It was not made clear if Robert attacked Billy or if he organised for someone else to do it. My view is that he and Aaron had nothing to do with it. That it was someone else from Billy's past and that he know who it is but is either reluctant or too scared to point the police towards the truth.


why did rob confess to protect aaron or liv?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

> why did rob confess to protect aaron or liv?


Robert confessed to protect Aaron as he was about to be arrested.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Robert confessed to protect Aaron as he was about to be arrested.


 so both innocent

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale wins big at the Digital Spy Reader Awards 2018.*

Best Soap (Evening) - Emmerdale.

Best Soap Actor (Female) - Lucy Pargeter.

Best Soap Actor (Male) - Ryan Hawley.

Best Soap Couple - Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugden.
*
Full results here, Digital Spy, 28/12/18.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-12-2018), flappinfanny (30-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Robert confessed to protect Aaron as he was about to be arrested.


they could have been each other's alibi, we know rob is a good liar and no marks on either hands from a beating

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners of course of Rob want end up in jail it wont get that far i did hear rumours that Aaron could get Eillis onside to clear his husbands name he hates Billy and i think i heard somewhere that Robron are soon having some fun and cute secenes soon so this atm will be cleaed up soon and of course the surragcy s/l happning next year all that wont happen if Rob is in jail so ho;ld in there it cleared up soon and come on KB and JH get our Maxine to write some more Robron eps she hasent wriiten any for them since the wedding

----------

EddyBee (28-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (28-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

Just quickly popping in to say Hope Everyone Has Had A Very Merry. Christmas.  Having a great time but other things have taken over at the moment so havenât even watched any episodes this week at all.  Promise Iâll catch up with all your comments and any messages you may have sent me as soon as I can.  All the best to all for the rest of the festive season and all take care. Don xxxx :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (28-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (28-12-2018), pond21 (28-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my lovely robron friends  :Cheer: 

hope everyone had a lovely Christmas  :Angel: 

up to date now and loved the little robron scenes on Christmas day  :Wub:  but actually I think a bit was cut where aaron was pointing to the words on his sweater  

also don't want to sound like people somewhere else but I think we could have had a nice kiss rather than a matey hug and when robert went to comfort him he could have been a little more affectionate . . . ok rant over  :Rotfl:  

I think we have some good sls coming up in the new year and will be interesting what happens with aaron and billy but does he have some secret we don't know about like ellis saying "what he is"  :Confused: 

i'm going off jessie right now  :Thumbsdown:  but she may turn around again  :Searchme: 

btw I think that Kerry should ask for her money back  :EEK!:

----------

EddyBee (28-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hello my lovely robron friends 
> 
> hope everyone had a lovely Christmas 
> 
> up to date now and loved the little robron scenes on Christmas day  but actually I think a bit was cut where aaron was pointing to the words on his sweater  
> 
> also don't want to sound like people somewhere else but I think we could have had a nice kiss rather than a matey hug and when robert went to comfort him he could have been a little more affectionate . . . ok rant over  
> 
> I think we have some good sls coming up in the new year and will be interesting what happens with aaron and billy but does he have some secret we don't know about like ellis saying "what he is" 
> ...


Hi Micheal yeah i argee with you we shoudve had a lovely kiss when they swaped preents at the Mill instead of a hug but we had a little kiss if you watched it again see it and you miss it and tonight what happens Billy droped the chrages as we knew he would yeah but i like Eillis mybe it was Him Who attacked Billy? he hate him for a start Rob only said it was him to protect His husband anyway like you say lots of Robron over the next few months and im sure we get lots more lovely momments and we have there Surrgacy s/l to come and im not sure if true and heard rumours that Seb might coming back for good but this time it could played by a baby boy this time and noy s girl

----------

EddyBee (28-12-2018), Fhionnuisce2 (31-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next weeks video previews.*

All posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website. New pics also there. No Robron.
*
LOOK HERE.*

----------


## lizann

ive never seen rob as a fist man fighter

----------


## EddyBee

`Â·Â´Â¯)...............。☆。*。☆。
`Â·.,(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯)..........★。＼｜／。★
(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯).Â·Â´(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯).♥ Happy Hogmanay ♥
..` Â·.Â·Â´(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯).....★。／｜＼。★
...`Â·.,(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯)........。☆。*。☆

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-12-2018), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> `Â·Â´Â¯)...............。☆。*。☆。
> `Â·.,(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯)..........★。＼｜／。★
> (Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯).Â·Â´(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯).♥ Happy Hogmanay ♥
> ..` Â·.Â·Â´(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯).....★。／｜＼。★
> ...`Â·.,(Â¯`Â·Â´Â¯)........。☆。*。☆


thanx Eddie  :Cheer:  and the same to you and Don and Matty and Paul and everyone 

hope everyone has a great niteand a wonderful happy and peaceful 2019  :Angel: 

looking forward to some nice robron sls coming up as its been a bit quite for them just now so it must be their turn for something big   :Cool: 

not as clever with the typing as you  :Sad:  so mine has to be

----------

EddyBee (31-12-2018)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal yeah i argee with you we shoudve had a lovely kiss when they swaped preents at the Mill instead of a hug but we had a little kiss if you watched it again see it and you miss it and tonight what happens Billy droped the chrages as we knew he would yeah but i like Eillis mybe it was Him Who attacked Billy? he hate him for a start Rob only said it was him to protect His husband anyway like you say lots of Robron over the next few months and im sure we get lots more lovely momments and we have there Surrgacy s/l to come and im not sure if true and heard rumours that Seb might coming back for good but this time it could played by a baby boy this time and noy s girl


hi matty  :Cheer: 

you're right its always great to see the guyz whatever they are doing but i'm glad the stuff with robert taking the blame for hitting billy (if he did do it) didn't last long  :Smile: 

I think we will have some great stuff coming up soon with the surrogacy but I didn't know that about seb coming back for good  :Confused: 

anyway lots to look forward to  :Wub: 

hope you have nice time tonite x

----------

EddyBee (31-12-2018)

----------


## Paul_Robs

An early Happy New Year to everyone, I will be out tonight so thought I would post now.

Here is a link to The Woolie Weekly worst moments and how true they are:-

https://thewoolieweekly.wordpress.co...ments-of-2018/

----------

EddyBee (31-12-2018), Perdita (31-12-2018)

----------


## EddyBee



----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> 


Hi Eddy Happy new year to you too Eddy have a great day x matty

----------

EddyBee (01-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robron  Fans everywhere Happy new year :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (01-01-2019), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> thanx Eddie  and the same to you and Don and Matty and Paul and everyone 
> 
> hope everyone has a great niteand a wonderful happy and peaceful 2019 
> 
> looking forward to some nice robron sls coming up as its been a bit quite for them just now so it must be their turn for something big  
> 
> not as clever with the typing as you  so mine has to be


Hi Micheal happy new year lets hope we have less Drama and more romantic Robron this year least we have there Surracgy s/l to look forward to and just mybe Seb might come back

----------

EddyBee (01-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners im watching Dr Who At 7pm as ive taped Emmerdale and ive heard that the Daleks are back in tonight x Eddu you watching or will you be watching ED? Matty

----------

EddyBee (01-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Robroners im watching Dr Who At 7pm as ive taped Emmerdale and ive heard that the Daleks are back in tonight x Eddu you watching or will you be watching ED? Matty


It will be Emmerdale and I'll watch Dr Who later in the week. It's just that Dr Who will 'keep' but Emmerdale will not because there will be another episode tomorrow night.

 :Smile:

----------


## EddyBee

Bernice was hilarious in this evening's episodes. The looks she was giving Priya were brilliant.

----------


## pond21

> Bernice was hilarious in this evening's episodes. The looks she was giving Priya were brilliant.


Hi Eddy just watched ED i mean the cain of old would have beaten THta Issc   to pieces what have they done to cain over the last few years i want the old cain back i loved hime being all mean and you never crossed cain yeah since the Joe thing which of course he didnt do it he sood back whats your thoughts Eddy if you get what i saying?

----------

EddyBee (01-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy just watched ED i mean the cain of old would have beaten THta Issc   to pieces what have they done to cain over the last few years i want the old cain back i loved hime being all mean and you never crossed cain yeah since the Joe thing which of course he didnt do it he sood back whats your thoughts Eddy if you get what i saying?


I'm entirely in agreement with you about Cain. I don't like what they have done to him.

Also,l I feel tonight was unrealistic. I can understand that Cain would want to hold back after the Joe story line, but that does not mean that he would not have defended himself at all. He would have thrown a few punches, just so that he could get into his car and drive away.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-01-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny



----------

EddyBee (02-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-01-2019), pond21 (02-01-2019), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

A huge thank you to flappinfanny. That's great.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Morning fellow Robroners lets hope we have a twist or 2 coming up involving Cain and this guilt he`s carrying and his gulit thinking he`s killed Joe we all know it was Graham i wonder if somehow Rob finds out somehow and uses it against Graham that it was Graham who did itand let him and nicola keep the money and this is the cash Robron gets to start the surragcy baby fund yeah i know its not ideal for our Rob to be involved with HF its always bad news mybe this is the s/l that Kim Tate will be involed with when she gets out and of course James Tate hopefully coming back soon whats your thoughts ? matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Just popping in quickly again to say I hope everyone had 

🎉🎉🎉🎉A HAPPY NEW YEAR.🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

Hereâs to a good 2019 to All of you.

I still havenât caught up on any episodes yet so Iâm not giving my views on any comments until I know what Iâm talking about. Have looked through briefly and it looks like a few things happened.

Will get back to you all soon. 

Best Wishes.
Don.

----------

EddyBee (02-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fellow fans is it tonight Mandy back ? or tommoprw ? and btw Eddy what did you think my post i wrote this morning? matty

----------

EddyBee (02-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don have sent you 2 FB messgaes and hope you having a good xmas so far  matty and BTW lest me me fellow Robron fans what you thought and rate tonights ep? i giving it just 6 out of 10 thats only because or Robron were in it  matty x


Sorry Matty will reply to your messages soon I promise. I agree 6 out of 10 only because of Robron. X

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale wins big at the Digital Spy Reader Awards 2018.*
> 
> Best Soap (Evening) - Emmerdale.
> 
> Best Soap Actor (Female) - Lucy Pargeter.
> 
> Best Soap Actor (Male) - Ryan Hawley.
> 
> Best Soap Couple - Aaron Dingle and Robert Sugden.
> ...


Congratulations to our boys. 👍

----------

EddyBee (02-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Just popping in quickly again to say I hope everyone had 
> 
> 🎉🎉🎉🎉A HAPPY NEW YEAR.🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
> 
> Hereâs to a good 2019 to All of you.
> 
> I still havenât caught up on any episodes yet so Iâm not giving my views on any comments until I know what Iâm talking about. Have looked through briefly and it looks like a few things happened.
> 
> Will get back to you all soon. 
> ...


hi don  :Cheer: 

a very happy new year to you x

look forward to you being back when you've caught up  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi fellow fans is it tonight Mandy back ? or tommoprw ? and btw Eddy what did you think my post i wrote this morning? matty


hi matty  :Cheer: 

I thought she comes in on Monday but I prob got that wrong

----------

EddyBee (02-01-2019), Sug-din (02-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have eventually caught up.

It didnât take that long after all as I ffwd through quite a lot of the boring stuff.  

Apart from the scenes with our boys on Christmas Day it was a very dull episode. Loved the Xmas present opening scene - they so care for each other.

That Jessie needs to leave soon her character is getting worse and worse - she is just so obsessed with Billy doing no wrong. Canât believe she would have even considered having him live in the same house as Robron without finding out all the facts first and calling the police the way they did.

I donât know but I really donât think Robert beat up Billy - I think he just did that to protect Aaron as he thought he had done it but really neither were involved. Thereâs more to this Billy than we know about.

That male stripper at Bernices party was a bit cringey.

It is rather disappointing that this is the only story that they could come up with for Robron over the festive period.  They are worth so much more quality storylines than repeating over and over again the same sort of things for them.

----------

EddyBee (02-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> a very happy new year to you x
> 
> look forward to you being back when you've caught up


Thanks Micheal 👋x

Iâm back now and fully caught up with it all.

Some bits were worth it some werenât. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (02-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Have eventually caught up.
> 
> It didnât take that long after all as I ffwd through quite a lot of the boring stuff.  
> 
> Apart from the scenes with our boys on Christmas Day it was a very dull episode. Loved the Xmas present opening scene - they so care for each other.
> 
> That Jessie needs to leave soon her character is getting worse and worse - she is just so obsessed with Billy doing no wrong. Canât believe she would have even considered having him live in the same house as Robron without finding out all the facts first and calling the police the way they did.
> 
> I donât know but I really donât think Robert beat up Billy - I think he just did that to protect Aaron as he thought he had done it but really neither were involved. Thereâs more to this Billy than we know about.
> ...


Hi Don i argee what we had on xmas day was good at mill when they exchaged pressies the hug and a little kiss and now this cain beating i j hope he gets his own back when he finds out it was Graham who done it or mybe Rob finds out it was he was Graham and then some way he can keep that money for the baby fund

----------

EddyBee (02-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Morning fellow Robroners lets hope we have a twist or 2 coming up involving Cain and this guilt he`s carrying and his gulit thinking he`s killed Joe we all know it was Graham i wonder if somehow Rob finds out somehow and uses it against Graham that it was Graham who did itand let him and nicola keep the money and this is the cash Robron gets to start the surragcy baby fund yeah i know its not ideal for our Rob to be involved with HF its always bad news mybe this is the s/l that Kim Tate will be involed with when she gets out and of course James Tate hopefully coming back soon whats your thoughts ? matty x


I think that the Nicola/Robert Home Farm scam is setting up feuds fo the future. Nicola with Kim Tate and Robert with James Tate. I don't think that Graham will feature much more. I also think that Graham will fall out and start to feud with Kim as he will choose to be with the lovely Megan and not with her. 

I'm really not sure how the surrogacy styory will be developed. I just hope that it will be.

Poor Bernice.  :Sad:

----------

Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Mandy Dingle is back next Monday, I think.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 14/01/18. Week 3.*

Monday 14th January - Cain is backed into a corner. Debbie reels at the news. Sam's concerns lead to a surprising decision.

Tuesday 15th January - Lydia makes a confession. Graham has an unexpected visitor. Priya's suspicions are aroused.

Wednesday 16th January - Tracy decides to raise the stakes. Maya comes under scrutiny. Moira attempts to play peacemaker.

Thursday 17th January (7pm) - An opportunity presents itself up at Home Farm. Bob's debts catch up with him. Victoria makes a request.

Thursday 17th January (8pm) - Chas is feeling generous. Maya is floored by an ultimatum. Debbie offers an unlikely bargain.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

will rob or andy visit sort of sister bernice  :Stick Out Tongue:  they didnt visit sarah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> will rob or andy visit sort of sister bernice  they didnt visit sarah


I guess Bernice is their step sister. I would love to see Robert visit her. Did he ever visit his niece, Sarah?

As for Andy, all I can say is that I wish he would come back.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), lizann (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody on FB they seemed to think Joe will come i very much doubt it for 1 Kim wouldnt be happy she asked to get rid and if hes not and Graham woulne be in hot water with Kim and Ned i dont think is coming back because Ned did that video at the time when cain hit him and said his goodbyes in it and he said he loved working with Andrew who plays Graham so going by that he`s not coming back unless hes recasts  whats eveybody else think?

----------

EddyBee (03-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Everybody on FB they seemed to think Joe will come i very much doubt it for 1 Kim wouldnt be happy she asked to get rid and if hes not and Graham woulne be in hot water with Kim and Ned i dont think is coming back because Ned did that video at the time when cain hit him and said his goodbyes in it and he said he loved working with Andrew who plays Graham so going by that he`s not coming back unless hes recasts  whats eveybody else think?


I agree. I don't think he will be returning.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Liv will be in tonight's first episode.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Aaron and Liv will be in tonight's first episode.


Thanx Eddy hope we have a Rob mention yeah or where is he is yeah if not in the ep

----------

EddyBee (03-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*7 things you didnât know about Danny Miller â AKA Emmerdaleâs Aaron Dingle*
*
Whats on TV, 03/01/19.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Everybody on FB they seemed to think Joe will come i very much doubt it for 1 Kim wouldnt be happy she asked to get rid and if hes not and Graham woulne be in hot water with Kim and Ned i dont think is coming back because Ned did that video at the time when cain hit him and said his goodbyes in it and he said he loved working with Andrew who plays Graham so going by that he`s not coming back unless hes recasts  whats eveybody else think?


hi matty

I wondered about that cos they did make a point of leaving it open as to whether he was actually dead or Graeme was just covering for him and that lady who write eps I think she's called sharon made such a point of saying he has gone and people who think he's coming back are wrong that I wondered maybe it was a bluff but didn't ned go to work in america? 

anyway won't catch tonites eps till later and also we don't get the second ep same time as you so i'll look back later this evening

----------


## lizann

> I guess Bernice is their step sister. I would love to see Robert visit her. Did he ever visit his niece, Sarah?
> 
> As for Andy, all I can say is that I wish he would come back.


bernice remember took robert out on a girly night to help cheer him up

----------

EddyBee (03-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Aaron and Liv will be in tonight's first episode.


They will also be in tonight's second episode.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but the way they had Charity interfere the way she did tonight was patronising to Disabled people, it was as much as to say they are not capable of making up their own  minds or looking after themselves. That was not a protective Mother attitude the way she was acting. :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (03-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *7 things you didnât know about Danny Miller â AKA Emmerdaleâs Aaron Dingle*
> *
> Whats on TV, 03/01/19.*



🎉Happy Belated Birthday to Danny Miller🎉

----------

EddyBee (03-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry but the way they had Charity interfere the way she did tonight was patronising to Disabled people, it was as much as to say they are not capable of making up their own  minds or looking after themselves. That was not a protective Mother attitude the way she was acting.


I'm not too pleased with Emmerdale. They give Charity a superb storyline just a few short weeks ago with the trial of her abuser and contacting her father. It was made clear that it was life changing stuff. All completely wasted with this silly story line with Dawn, primarily designed for a cheap cliff hanger or 2.

 :Mad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I think Chas is right to be mad at Marlon. What happened to Aaron in prison was a big deal no matter what spin Billy might choose to put on it now that he is in the village.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

glad I didn't watch live and could ff through some annoying stuff  :Mad: 

I used to like jessie but i'm kind going off her just now  :Sad: 

best thought of the nite is Robert and Aaron in sarongs

----------

EddyBee (03-01-2019), Sug-din (03-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next section of the Metro newspaper.*

Who is suspicious that their other half is having an affair and will they confront them over it? 
One soap regular commits a crime against a member of their own family â and desperately tries to hide their secret. 
Someone prepares to take drastic action after their whole world falls apart but as they make plans to run away, will they be caught? 
One struggling character makes a mistake that could cost them their relationship after they kiss someone else in a moment of despair. 
*An unlikely new relationship seems set to form between two characters who have yet to meet properly on screen â but sparks soon flyâ¦*

The one in bold -  I think this may well be Emmerdale. Didn't the Emmerdale producers refer to this in a recent interview?

Could it be Billy and Debbie or Victoria? 

Remember, these spoilers relate to all the soaps and not just to Emmerdale.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Digital Spy. Favourite Emmerdale Character Survey, Round 1, Heat 2.*

Voting is now open. Aaron Dingle is in this heat and struggling. Remember, for your vote to count, you must place all the characters in the heat in order of preference. Favourite on top, least favourite at the bottom.

*Vote here!*

Full list of characters in this heat:

Aaron Dingle, Cain Dingle, Eric Pollard, Rhona Goskirk, Zak Dingle, Nicola King,
Liv Flaherty, Harriet Finch, Kim Tate, Victoria Barton, Bob Hope, Jessie Grant.[/quote]

I was hoping that those of you that are DS members might like to vote.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-01-2019), Sug-din (04-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron video preview.*

Aaron makes an appearance with Paddy in next Friday's video preview clip. Looking good in a tight green jumper. Enjoy.  :Smile: 

*Look right here.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-01-2019), Sug-din (04-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Video on the main ITV Emmerdale site featuring Lisa Riley presenting various Mandy video clips, from her past and the present. Contains major clues about this story.

*Click here.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-01-2019), Sug-din (04-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Digital Spy. Favourite Emmerdale Character Survey, Round 1, Heat 2.*
> 
> Voting is now open. Aaron Dingle is in this heat and struggling. Remember, for your vote to count, you must place all the characters in the heat in order of preference. Favourite on top, least favourite at the bottom.
> 
> *Vote here!*
> 
> Full list of characters in this heat:
> 
> Aaron Dingle, Cain Dingle, Eric Pollard, Rhona Goskirk, Zak Dingle, Nicola King,
> Liv Flaherty, Harriet Finch, Kim Tate, Victoria Barton, Bob Hope, Jessie Grant.


I was hoping that those of you that are DS members might like to vote.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

thanx eddie just voted there  :Cool:

----------

EddyBee (04-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Why didnât they just hang a sign around Mandyâs sons neck - âPaddy Is My Dadâ?  It is so obvious thatâs whatâs coming - subtle - Not!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

That was a pretty boring episode in places.  

Iâm still finding it hard to get my head around the fact that  :Cartman: did the beating as itâs really not his style and thereâs way too many mentions of it.  :Ponder: Then again Iâm probably wrong to think that way.

Jessie is really starting to annoy me - sorry.

Shame our boys werenât on tonight especially as this Bily stuff does concern them a lot.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (04-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Video on the main ITV Emmerdale site featuring Lisa Riley presenting various Mandy video clips, from her past and the present. Contains major clues about this story.
> 
> *Click here.*


can't seem to get that here but are the clues please

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners no Robron this week only Aaron and no mention for Aaron`s Birthday tommorw lets hope we have Robron on Monday and talking about AARON`S birthday right of now to watch Endvour on itv 3 now

----------

EddyBee (04-01-2019), Sug-din (04-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Digital Spy. Favourite Emmerdale Character Survey, Round 1, Heat 2.*
> 
> Voting is now open. Aaron Dingle is in this heat and struggling. Remember, for your vote to count, you must place all the characters in the heat in order of preference. Favourite on top, least favourite at the bottom.
> 
> *Vote here!*
> 
> Full list of characters in this heat:
> 
> Aaron Dingle, Cain Dingle, Eric Pollard, Rhona Goskirk, Zak Dingle, Nicola King,
> Liv Flaherty, Harriet Finch, Kim Tate, Victoria Barton, Bob Hope, Jessie Grant.


I was hoping that those of you that are DS members might like to vote.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Thanks Eddy👋 Iâve been on and cast my vote. 👍

----------

EddyBee (04-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans well it looks like itv3 are showing Emmerdale from 1989 from January 21 i be watching its about time itv are showing anybody else be watching?

----------


## EddyBee

> can't seem to get that here but are the clues please


Emmerdale Twitter also has it. 

*Try here.*

Basically Marlon reveals that Mandy has returned to Emmerdale to introduce Paddy to his son. And guess who the young lad is a spitting image of. Oh dear.  :Smile:

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow fans well it looks like itv3 are showing Emmerdale from 1989 from January 21 i be watching its about time itv are showing anybody else be watching?


Yes, I will be watching for sure. I'm really looking forward to it.

----------


## EddyBee

> Iâm still finding it hard to get my head around the fact that did the beating as itâs really not his style and thereâs way too many mentions of it. Then again Iâm probably wrong to think that way.


You are not alone. I do not believe, not even for one minute, that Robert violently attacked Billy. Not his style. People are just assuming that Robert did it because he confessed. But, he only confessed in  order to proterct Aaron.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-01-2019), Sug-din (04-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Emmerdale Twitter also has it. 
> 
> *Try here.*
> 
> Basically Marlon reveals that Mandy has returned to Emmerdale to introduce Paddy to his son. And guess who the young lad is a spitting image of. Oh dear.


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  seen it now

did you watch ed back then cos it seemed in the clip she was marrying another guy could it turn out that the some is really his not paddy's  :Confused: 

I know like you said he's the split of him  :EEK!:  but do you remember if she is the sort of person to trick him  :Searchme:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> You are not alone. I do not believe, not even for one minute, that Robert violently attacked Billy. Not his style. People are just assuming that Robert did it because he confessed. But, he only confessed in  order to proterct Aaron.


I thought at first that Robert just said that because he thought it was Aaron but then Jessie assumed it was Aaron and Billy didn't say it wasn't so maybe he never actually saw who it was so it could turn out to be nothing to do with Aaron/Robert at all but something from Billy's murky past

hope that makes sense

----------

EddyBee (04-01-2019), Sug-din (04-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Sorry but the way they had Charity interfere the way she did tonight was patronising to Disabled people, it was as much as to say they are not capable of making up their own  minds or looking after themselves. That was not a protective Mother attitude the way she was acting.


so chas don't think billy can change but rob who caused katie's death can also debbie partially responsible for gennie's death, dingle hypocrisy

----------


## EddyBee

> thanx eddie  seen it now
> 
> did you watch ed back then cos it seemed in the clip she was marrying another guy could it turn out that the some is really his not paddy's 
> 
> I know like you said he's the split of him  but do you remember if she is the sort of person to trick him


I wasn't properly watching back then but I've used YouTube and stuff to catch up. The other lad that you are referring to is Zac's son Butch Dingle. I think he was killed off.

Here's what Wikipedia has to say about Mandy Dingle's background story:

_Mandy comes to Emmerdale for her cousin Tina Dingle's (Jacqueline Pirie) wedding to Luke McAllister (Noah Huntley). She later returns to live with her uncle Zak Dingle (Steve Halliwell), having been disowned by her father, Caleb (Mike Kelly). She finds work as a barmaid at The Woolpack, where her feisty personality makes her an instant hit with the locals. Mandy is initially very promiscuous but the arrival of vet Paddy Kirk (Dominic Brunt) proves to be a turning point in Mandy's life. She falls in love with Paddy and is willing to settle down and get married, but their romance suffers problems. Mandy's cousin Butch Dingle (Paul Loughran) overhears Paddy ridiculing their family and he tells Mandy, who orders Paddy out of her house. Paddy leaves for Ireland where he has a job and returns to the village the following month. He and Mandy reconcile after he apologises to her family.

Paddy's mother, Barbara Kirk (Judi Jones), disapproves of Mandy and, convincing her that she will only make Paddy miserable if they marry, pays Mandy to marry her cousin, Butch Dingle, instead. Butch had always been in love with Mandy and readily accepts his cousin's proposal, marrying her in a secret registry office ceremony. However, despite trying to make her marriage work, Mandy cannot ignore the fact that she truly loves Paddy and they begin an affair. Butch is livid when he discovers the truth and the Dingle family disowns Mandy for her infidelity, although her uncle Zak and his wife Lisa Dingle (Jane Cox) eventually come round after Paddy delivers their unexpected daughter, Belle (James and Emily Mather), on Christmas Day 1998.

Following her divorce from Butch, Mandy marries Paddy. However, Mandy soon begins feeling inferior as Paddy is a university graduate and she is just a barmaid. With Paddy's encouragement, Mandy enrols in a college course in Hotten, but this proves to be the downfall in their marriage. Whilst at college, Mandy becomes attracted to her lecturer and they eventually embark on an affair. However, when she discovers that her lecturer is only using her for sex, a distraught and guilt-ridden Mandy comes clean to a devastated Paddy. With their marriage over, Mandy then departs the village to live with her best friend, Kelly Windsor (Adele Silva), in London. She returns briefly the following year in order to win Paddy back after realising the mistake she had made but seeing that he is happy and settled with post office worker Emily Dingle (Kate McGregor), Butch's widow, Mandy leaves the village again._ 

*More info here.*

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Just got banned on DS and accused of baiting for replying to someone's comment about the storyline, which the poster in question then decided to use against me in a personal attack - then reported me..... Ah well, never mind. At least it's good on here, ha ha!

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans well it looks like itv3 are showing Emmerdale from 1989 from January 21 i be watching its about time itv are showing anybody else be watching?


I would watch that - it should bring back some good memories and characters👍

----------


## Melephunk2010

ive set it up for series link, I've watched ED for as long as I can remember so it'll be nice to see the episodes that were aired before I was born. Be interesting to see how different it was back then.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Just got banned on DS and accused of baiting for replying to someone's comment about the storyline, which the poster in question then decided to use against me in a personal attack - then reported me..... Ah well, never mind. At least it's good on here, ha ha!


That is an awful way for you to be treated. Do stay here, we maybe donât always agree with everything but people are entitled to their opinions. 👍🙂

----------


## Melephunk2010

> That is an awful way for you to be treated. Do stay here, we maybe don’t always agree with everything but people are entitled to their opinions.


I agree.  :Smile:  I much prefer it on here, at least we're all adult enough to disagree with each other without making someone feel like they are bullying for disagreeing.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Just got banned on DS and accused of baiting for replying to someone's comment about the storyline, which the poster in question then decided to use against me in a personal attack - then reported me..... Ah well, never mind. At least it's good on here, ha ha!


Make yourself at home here.  :Smile:

----------


## Melephunk2010

> Make yourself at home here.


Thanks EddyBee. Nice to see you  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning👋

Hope everyone has a very pleasant and enjoyable weekend. 👍🙂

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Just got banned on DS and accused of baiting for replying to someone's comment about the storyline, which the poster in question then decided to use against me in a personal attack - then reported me..... Ah well, never mind. At least it's good on here, ha ha!


I saw that last night, I still post there but not often and never get involved in the ridiculous arguments ... DS manage things poorly.

Stay here its much nicer

----------

Melephunk2010 (05-01-2019), Sug-din (05-01-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> I saw that last night, I still post there but not often and never get involved in the ridiculous arguments ... DS manage things poorly.
> 
> Stay here its much nicer


Thank you  :Smile:  

Maybe that happening was one of the best things because now I don’t have to put up with the constant whining lol.

Don’t get me wrong I’m not telling people how to feel but it’s just draining when it’s relentless, lol

----------


## pond21

hi Fellow Robroners im watching four in a bed on ch4 and not sure later mybe the robron wedding and who be watching the old Emmerdale eps when itv3 are shoung them? i wonder if its before or after tyhe plane crash?

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

I read somewhere they were showing episodes from 1989 onwards, but then read another article which says that it's not yet been confirmed/decided where the episodes will start from. 

I'd like to watch the plane crash storyline, I was only 4 when it happened so I have no memory of it apart from a  few clips i've seen on Youtube.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (06-01-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...psfacebookpost

Emmerdale fans are being given a dose of nostalgia as classic episodes are set to air on ITV3 later this month.

Advance listings show that old episodes of the iconic soap have been added to schedules from January 21 – and you'll be able to get your fix of two per afternoon.

Unfortunately, it isn't yet clear what era will be shown, though we'll be happy with any visit back in time to the village in all honestly.

It comes in the wake of classic Coronation Street episodes being shown on the same channel, which was first announced back in 2017.

ITV3 shows two classic episodes from the cobbles per day, so it seems ITV is really pushing its classic soap slate at the moment.

The Drama channel also airs throwback episodes of EastEnders, so it's very much a good time to be a fan of classic soaps right now. After all, they've produced some pretty iconic moments over the years, right?

In other – more recent – Emmerdale news, the soap saw the long-awaited return of Mandy Dingle (Lisa Riley) in final moments of last night's (January 4) episode after 17 years away.

She arrived with 16-year-old son Vinny in tow, though speculation is mounting that he may turn out to be Paddy Kirk's son.

----------

EddyBee (05-01-2019), Sug-din (06-01-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...psfacebookpost
> 
> Emmerdale fans are being given a dose of nostalgia as classic episodes are set to air on ITV3 later this month.
> 
> Advance listings show that old episodes of the iconic soap have been added to schedules from January 21 – and you'll be able to get your fix of two per afternoon.
> 
> Unfortunately, it isn't yet clear what era will be shown, though we'll be happy with any visit back in time to the village in all honestly.
> 
> It comes in the wake of classic Coronation Street episodes being shown on the same channel, which was first announced back in 2017.
> ...


I'm excited.  :Big Grin:  Be a little weird though seeing Robert as a young child again, ha ha

----------

EddyBee (05-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Sug-din (06-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...psfacebookpost
> 
> Emmerdale fans are being given a dose of nostalgia as classic episodes are set to air on ITV3 later this month.
> 
> Advance listings show that old episodes of the iconic soap have been added to schedules from January 21 â and you'll be able to get your fix of two per afternoon.
> 
> Unfortunately, it isn't yet clear what era will be shown, though we'll be happy with any visit back in time to the village in all honestly.
> 
> It comes in the wake of classic Coronation Street episodes being shown on the same channel, which was first announced back in 2017.
> ...


I'll be watching, really looking forward to it.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Sug-din (06-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans im about to watch the last ep of Endvour any one knows when the new series will be shown on itv1 ?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Advance spoilers for the end of January.* 

Eastieoaks

Debbie disgusted by Cain making a pass at Charity.

#Robron plan a quiet night in which turns into anything but when Aaron brings home Kyle and Noah and then Liv turns up with a pig. 

"Seb appears again near the end of the month to add to the Daddy Day Care that #Robron have set up.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Sug-din (06-01-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I am looking forward to some lighter hearted Robron, looking after Noah/Kyle and the Seb spoiler all lean towards their final actions on surrogacy in my opinion and I think they will love being Dads together it may also make them think about fostering instead and being able to change young people lives who have not had the best start.

----------

EddyBee (06-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Sug-din (06-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans im about to watch the last ep of Endvour any one knows when the new series will be shown on itv1 ?


Evening Matty.  I havenât heard when the new series is to be shown but I see apparently ITV 3 are showing it from Series 1 starting tomorrow. 👍

----------

EddyBee (07-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Advance spoilers for the end of January.* 
> 
> Eastieoaks
> 
> Debbie disgusted by Cain making a pass at Charity.
> 
> #Robron plan a quiet night in which turns into anything but when Aaron brings home Kyle and Noah and then Liv turns up with a pig. 
> 
> "Seb appears again near the end of the month to add to the Daddy Day Care that #Robron have set up.



Robron, Liv & a pig - whoâd of thought that could be a thing? 😀


Sorry but have to say it - as long as itâs only Seb that comes!!

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Paul_Robs (06-01-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

@EastieOaks
 42s42 seconds ago

#Emmerdale spoiler It is clear Aaron is scared of running into Billy when he is cagey about leaving The Mill

----------

EddyBee (07-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Sug-din (06-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> @EastieOaks
>  42s42 seconds ago
> 
> #Emmerdale spoiler It is clear Aaron is scared of running into Billy when he is cagey about leaving The Mill


Paul, thank you for that. I don't like the sound of that. I wonder what's it's all about and for when.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Advance spoilers for the end of January.* 
> 
> Eastieoaks
> 
> Debbie disgusted by Cain making a pass at Charity.
> 
> #Robron plan a quiet night in which turns into anything but when Aaron brings home Kyle and Noah and then Liv turns up with a pig. 
> 
> "Seb appears again near the end of the month to add to the Daddy Day Care that #Robron have set up.


Morning Eddy what a lovely spoliers for our Robron and hope we have a lovely scene with a kiss or 2 looks like what you said last month that Seb could be back and mybe that PD+Ross migt be hol and want someone to look after Seb yeah not like the spolier saying Aaron is affraid to go of the Mill those sort of spoliers are always vauge and not to the point  when it airs

----------

EddyBee (07-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone had nice weekend

assume both the guyz on tonite  :Wub: 

I think its mainly the wedding (if it happens) and mandy stuff isn't it  :Confused: 

actually I think its just too obvs that vinny is paddy's son but then again i'm usually wrong  :Searchme:

----------

Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> evening robroners  hope everyone had nice weekend
> 
> assume both the guyz on tonite 
> 
> I think its mainly the wedding (if it happens) and mandy stuff isn't it 
> 
> actually I think its just too obvs that vinny is paddy's son but then again i'm usually wrong


I thik it's far too obvious aswell. I seem to remember Mandy had an affair shortly before she left the village and that's what caused the end of her and Paddy's marriage so Vinny could be the other bloke's kid.

----------

EddyBee (07-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-01-2019), Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I thik it's far too obvious aswell. I seem to remember Mandy had an affair shortly before she left the village and that's what caused the end of her and Paddy's marriage so Vinny could be the other bloke's kid.


hi mele  :Cheer: 

I don't remember her previously but I have watched a clip of her marrying another man so think you are probably right about who's vinny's dad

btw what happened over on the other site  :Searchme:  I do go there but didn't understand what happened

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry, but I feel giving so many episodes lately with the main subject being Marlon & Jessieâs Weddings are very OTT as they havenât been together 5 mins and does anyone really care about them as a couple? :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (07-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry, but I feel giving so many episodes lately with the main subject being Marlon & Jessie’s Weddings are very OTT as they haven’t been together 5 mins and does anyone really care about them as a couple?


Agreed. The fact that there's no chemistry between those two makes things worse.

----------

Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see Mandy Dingle again. She saved the episode for me.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019), Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Great to see Mandy Dingle again. She saved the episode for me.


hi Eddy yeah i argee Mandy did i hope Mandy stays longer then just this week yeah and BTW Eddu what did you think of post i wrote this morn?

----------

EddyBee (07-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi Eddy yeah i argee Mandy did i hope Mandy stays longer then just this week yeah and BTW Eddu what did you think of post i wrote this morn?


About Aaron not wanting to bump into Billy? I think that too much fuss is being made about it and that it will be something very routine. In any case, I think it's quite obvious why Aaron wouldn't want to see Billy.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019), Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> About Aaron not wanting to bump into Billy? I think that too much fuss is being made about it and that it will be something very routine. In any case, I think it's quite obvious why Aaron wouldn't want to see Billy.


Yeah very True  its about what i said about the spoiler about baby Seb and Robron looking after Noah +Moses and LIv bringing back a pig well its sounds like what you said about Seb bring back soon and if Moses is there with Srb could only mean that PD+Ross is on hol mybe yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019), Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Yeah very True  its about what i said about the spoiler about baby Seb and Robron looking after Noah +Moses and LIv bringing back a pig well its sounds like what you said about Seb bring back soon and if Moses is there with Srb could only mean that PD+Ross is on hol mybe yeah


I think it's just a brief visit from Seb, who will still be played by baby Lily. However, I'm hoping Robron will end up permanently with him or that he will encourage them to adopt a child or have a surrogacy.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019), Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next weeks preview pictures.*

They are now up on the main ITV Emmerdale site, together with a few spoilers. 
*
Look here.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019), Sug-din (07-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler for Tuesday 22nd January 2019.*

Aaron and Robert are alarmed to realise theyâve lost Belleâs pet pig.

 :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019), Sug-din (08-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Spoiler for Tuesday 22nd January 2019.*
> 
> Aaron and Robert are alarmed to realise theyâve lost Belleâs pet pig.



Who would have thought that Robrons next scenes were going to have to involve a pig to keep them on our screens?

 :Lol:  :Searchme:  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (08-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Who would have thought that Robrons next scenes were going to have to involve a pig to keep them on our screens?


But not just any pig .. a pet  pig  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (08-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019), Sug-din (08-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Great to see Mandy Dingle again. She saved the episode for me.


hi eddie  :Cheer: 

its funny how people see things isn't it  :Confused: 

I actually thought she didn't seem very nice but my gran was telling me that she was lots of fun when she was in it before so maybe she will be great  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (08-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi eddie 
> 
> its funny how people see things isn't it 
> 
> I actually thought she didn't seem very nice but my gran was telling me that she was lots of fun when she was in it before so maybe she will be great


Mandy was great fun, full of mischief and not nasty. She's a great character and quite unique.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-01-2019), Sug-din (08-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I really donât think that deserved an hour slot tonight. :Ponder: 

So are we going to see Mandy any more or is that it?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Mandy was great fun, full of mischief and not nasty. She's a great character and quite unique.


thanx eddie  :Cheer: 

she's obvs not gone for long and paddy's dad thing maybe isn't why she came at all  :Confused:

----------

Sug-din (08-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I really donât think that deserved an hour slot tonight.
> 
> So are we going to see Mandy any more or is that it?


Hi Don lets hope Mandy comes back loved her and Chas like good cousins yeah and arent they going over to iralnd soon ? and couldnt that be do something about Paddy`s dad and mybe Macdy comes back then and even in the cab she said she be back yeah so a hint she will be  Btw all this Joe`s stuff is silly we all know He`s not coming back yeah and some rumours are true that Ned is back in Eastenders yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don lets hope Mandy comes back loved her and Chas like good cousins yeah and arent they going over to iralnd soon ? and couldnt that be do something about Paddy`s dad and mybe Macdy comes back then and even in the cab she said she be back yeah so a hint she will be  Btw all this Joe`s stuff is silly we all know He`s not coming back yeah and some rumours are true that Ned is back in Eastenders yeah


Hi Matty - surely Mandy will be back soon - the point of her being there really didnât go anywhere yet - too many loose ends to tie up.  Canât be bothered with this Joe stuff - it really needs to come to an end fully.  I wouldnât know about Eastenders I havenât watched it for a lot of years. 

Really missing Robron  :Heart: the stories just seem to be dragging so much without  them being there.  :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (09-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-01-2019), Paul_Robs (08-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Is it really necessary to bring him back and start that storyline up again?   :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but Iâm getting closer and closer to giving up on a Emmerdale as all that ever seems to happen is old storylines are dragged up and taken so far and then dropped for a while. It is becoming really boring to watch and thatâs not just because the boys arenât around and itâs seems they arenât  going to be for a whille.  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (09-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Sorry but Iâm getting closer and closer to giving up on a Emmerdale as all that ever seems to happen is old storylines are dragged up and taken so far and then dropped for a while. It is becoming really boring to watch and thatâs not just because the boys arenât around and itâs seems they arenât  going to be for a whille.


Hi Don i argee its getting boring Joe`s gone end of and this Laclan stuff is boring come on ED sort it out otherwise you will losse viewers and im sure ITV dont want that im only watching ED beccause of our Robron and Danny+Ryan because they are great actors amd i really hope KB and Laura Shaw and Jane Hudson give Robron a really grat s/l like thsi surracy s/l because Bothe Danny+Ryan will smash it if you give them this s/l so come ED give our Robron this s/l and Danny+Ryanj will be amazing at it and please give our Maxine more Robron eps

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-01-2019), Sug-din (09-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Sorry but Iâm getting closer and closer to giving up on a Emmerdale as all that ever seems to happen is old storylines are dragged up and taken so far and then dropped for a while. It is becoming really boring to watch and thatâs not just because the boys arenât around and itâs seems they arenât  going to be for a whille.


hi don  :Cheer: 

agree with you in fact I was going to post that I thought tonite was plain boring and hardly worth watching 

ed seem to turn out of ideas and a lot I just actually find annoying  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (09-01-2019), Sug-din (09-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry but I’m getting closer and closer to giving up on a Emmerdale as all that ever seems to happen is old storylines are dragged up and taken so far and then dropped for a while. It is becoming really boring to watch and that’s not just because the boys aren’t around and it’s seems they aren’t  going to be for a whille.


Quite a few folk are making the same point as you. There is now an urgent need for Emmerdale to wrap up, once and for all, certain old story lines. At the top of the list is this Cain/Debbie nonsense.

----------

Sug-din (09-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Quite a few folk are making the same point as you. There is now an urgent need for Emmerdale to wrap up, once and for all, certain old story lines. At the top of the list is this Cain/Debbie nonsense.


hi Eddy i argee this Joe  is he alive or not and laclan stuff is boring and like i siad in my last post i only stick with Ed atm is becuase of opur Robron and bothe Danny+Ryan are always great in what the do and i hope they give them this suraacgy s/l to them and go ahead with it becuse both Danny_Rtyan will nail it

----------


## lizann

did aaron rob and liv not meet mandy and vinny?

----------


## Sug-din

> did aaron rob and liv not meet mandy and vinny?



No they were never in this week to see them - if she returns maybe they will then. :Ponder:

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 21/01/18. Week 4 press.*

Monday 21st January - A brooding Cain makes an impulsive decision. Bob's act of kindness backfires. Aaron and Robert receive unexpected guests.

Tuesday 22nd January - Moira struggles with a choice. A disturbance leaves Vanessa uneasy. Aaron is forced into a search.

Wednesday 23rd January - Bob runs out of options. Fraught Moira looks for answers. Victoria's plan backfires.

Thursday 24th (7pm) January - Harriet makes an upsetting discovery. Victoria drops a bombshell. Manpreet attempts to secure her future.

Thursday 24th (8pm) January - Frustrated Brenda lashes out. Manpreet sees another opportunity. Jessie makes an admission.

Friday 25th January - Robert puts a plan into action. Ellis misreads a situation. Jai and Priya unite in their efforts.

----------

Sug-din (10-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 21/01/18. Week 4 press.*
> 
> Monday 21st January - A brooding Cain makes an impulsive decision. Bob's act of kindness backfires. Aaron and Robert receive unexpected guests.
> 
> Tuesday 22nd January - Moira struggles with a choice. A disturbance leaves Vanessa uneasy. Aaron is forced into a search.
> 
> Wednesday 23rd January - Bob runs out of options. Fraught Moira looks for answers. Victoria's plan backfires.
> 
> Thursday 24th (7pm) January - Harriet makes an upsetting discovery. Victoria drops a bombshell. Manpreet attempts to secure her future.
> ...


Thanks Eddy👋

Finally, some spoilers that mention Robron.  :Heart:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (10-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks Eddy👋
> 
> Finally, some spoilers that mention Robron.


I know!!! A refreshing change. About time as well.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2019), Sug-din (10-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

:Angry:  :Wal2l:  :Angry: 

We donât see  :Cartman: for a while and then he briefly appears and in that short appearance he mentions PDâs name twice.  :Mad:  :Mad:   Sorry!! :EEK!:

----------

EddyBee (10-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Well I think that that was Lachlan's father. Donny? 

Bored with Vanessa's huge role in Emmerdale recently.  :Mad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2019), lizann (10-01-2019), Sug-din (10-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So is that all we get of :Cartman: tonight? :Ponder: 

He looked great  :Heart:  :Wub: but letâs be honest he could have just phoned all his bits in the episode for the time he actually appeared.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well I think that that was Lachlan's father. Donny? 
> 
> Bored with Vanessa's huge role in Emmerdale recently.


Yeah, that was him.  How exactly has Lachlan got in touch with him when he didnât even know where heâd gone when he left the last time and he couldn't contact him.  Rewriting history again?

Canât see a reason for setting light to the pub - what does that achieve for Lachlans plan?

Agree with you about Vanessaâs big role - we all know why that is of course. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (10-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2019), lizann (10-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

This storyline is just ridiculous getting two women to tackle a thug like Donny. Really!! :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (10-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2019), lizann (10-01-2019), Perdita (10-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Awful episodes. So illogical on many grounds. I mean, what was the point of Donny revealing his identity to Charity who had no idea who he was?

A silly filler episode. Not at all good enough.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-01-2019), lizann (10-01-2019), Paul_Robs (11-01-2019), Perdita (10-01-2019), Sug-din (10-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Well I think that that was Lachlan's father. Donny? 
> 
> Bored with Vanessa's huge role in Emmerdale recently.


is she leaving do you know?

----------

EddyBee (11-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

agree with everyones comments about tonite  :Sad: 

glad I didn't watch live cos a lot of it was pretty boring  :Thumbsdown: 

btw how badly injured was Donny she could have left him for dead for all we know although the police must have let her go immediately  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (11-01-2019), Sug-din (10-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> agree with everyones comments about tonite 
> 
> glad I didn't watch live cos a lot of it was pretty boring 
> 
> btw how badly injured was Donny she could have left him for dead for all we know although the police must have let her go immediately


 charity hit him hard he could be dead

----------

EddyBee (11-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> is she leaving do you know?


Donât know. Wouldnât have thought so but maybe thatâs one of their many twists. :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

who on earth wrote tonight's episode??? Why was that paramedic less than bothered that Vanessa was close to death? - No paramedic would EVER do that! Gives our NHS and it's wonderful staff a bad name!

----------

EddyBee (11-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019), Sug-din (11-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> is she leaving do you know?


I've heard nothing about the actress leaving. I suspect that Hotten General will have her up and running about by early next week.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019), Sug-din (11-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

where was vanessa driving to, her old house where tracy lives is just down the road and rhona across the road

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> where was vanessa driving to, her old house where tracy lives is just down the road and rhona across the road


Maybe shopping?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*

Who goes missing after they run out of options and when the police call round to their loved ones, do they have tragic news?
One conniving soap character puts deadly thoughts in someoneâs mind â but how far will they be able to control them to do their bidding?
One person is forced to make a decision when their new romance discovers that he still has feelings for a significant ex.
One couple come up with a surprising idea to solve a big problem in their lives â but it comes with major consequences.
Who is in danger when they take on a dangerous local after making an accusation â and will they regret it?

Remember, these spoilers relate the all the soapy dramas, not just Emmerdale.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019), Sug-din (11-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Maybe shopping?


they all shop in david's

----------


## Paul_Robs

I don't really understand why they brought Lachlan back just for the trial it was all rather strange and that scene Robert popped in to was simply random - I think the writer was on something when they pulled that script together and the producers fell asleep.

Also I don't see why Donny came back for a quick fire, stab and head bashing session it was also very bizarre.

I think a few people were on the sherry pre-christmas to pull last night together.

----------

EddyBee (11-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019), lizann (11-01-2019), Perdita (11-01-2019), Sug-din (12-01-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Thereâs something I donât understand... how can we have a spoiler for a few days time saying Aaron is worried about leaving the mill in case he bumps into billy, yet he was perfectly happy and comfortable being out of the Mill tonight?? Bad writing yet again?

----------

EddyBee (11-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-01-2019), lizann (11-01-2019), Sug-din (12-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale producers' new statement.*

“Could there be a pitter-patter of tiny footsteps?” Very short video slip, *click here. 
*

Full interview covering all characters, *click here.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019), Sug-din (12-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All 👋
Have just now been able to watch last nights episode.

No doubt Vanessa will be up and running about next week even though sheâs been in the theatre twice - the wonders of Hotten General.

Pleased that Donny did the right thing - that must be Lachlans last appearance and that was a better closure that final scene - I think!

Debbie yet another new love interest - do we care? :Sad:  

Good to see  :Ninja: in those few scenes. :Heart: 

Is it right that thereâs no Robron scenes now until the 21st?  :Thumbsdown: 

Hope Everyone is having a good weekend.  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019), Paul_Robs (13-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

A quick hello from me. Hope everyone here is having a good weekend.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019), Paul_Robs (13-01-2019), Sug-din (13-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Maxine Alderton has just confirmed that Robert Sugden's imminent birthday will not be forgotten this year.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019), Sug-din (13-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Maxine Alderton has just confirmed that Robert Sugden's imminent birthday will not be forgotten this year.


Thatâs good to know. Itâs been ignored so many times before. :Cheer:  :Bow:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Thatâs good to know. Itâs been ignored so many times before.


Morning Don well thats great new hope its Maxine writes the ep and hope Aaron gives his husband a lovely kiss and present to and it it loks like they might do the surracgy s/l this yeah and it looks like Maxine are doing more Robron realted s/l yeah

----------

EddyBee (14-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning Don well thats great new hope its Maxine writes the ep and hope Aaron gives his husband a lovely kiss and present to and it it loks like they might do the surracgy s/l this yeah and it looks like Maxine are doing more Robron realted s/l yeah


Hiya Matty 👋
Anything Maxine writes that involves our Robron is good quality. :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (14-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hiya Matty 👋
> Anything Maxine writes that involves our Robron is good quality.


Hi Don i think Maxine is mybe the only writer who knows how to write for them and even given next weeks eps where there is angst in ther it be written the right way yeah and its good new that Rob Birthday will be done and hope its maxine who writes it and lets hope we get to see Aaron his husband give him a birthday kiss and a present to

----------

EddyBee (14-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019), Sug-din (14-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

so are the guyz not in this week at all  :Confused: 

btw whats with danny shaving his beard off  :Searchme:  I've probably missed something

----------


## Sug-din

> evening robroners 
> so are the guyz not in this week at all 
> 
> btw whats with danny shaving his beard off  I've probably missed something


Evening Michael👋

Donât think weâre going to see either of them this week.

I saw a bit on Twitter abut Danny shaving his beard but Iâm not sure if heâs shaved it off completely. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (14-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have to admit I was really only half watching tonight, not fully paying attention.  Especially during uncomfortable Jacob & Maya content.

I think tonight will be last watching, having it on live, this week, as itâs not worth it without the boyâs.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (14-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Have to admit I was really only half watching tonight, not fully paying attention.  Especially during uncomfortable Jacob & Maya content.
> 
> I think tonight will be last watching, having it on live, this week, as itâs not worth it without the boyâs.


Hi Don I argee this weeks eps wont worth much this Debbi and Joe stuff is getting to boring we all know Cain didnt do it it was Graham who did on the orders of Kim i think it will all sorted out when Kim gets back fans on FB still think saint Joe is alive well hes not they need to get over it  yeah didnt they know at the viaduct when Graham did it he scremed  and hit the car wheel in his car meaning he did it yeah

----------

EddyBee (14-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-01-2019), Perdita (14-01-2019), Sug-din (14-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Have to admit I was really only half watching tonight, not fully paying attention.  Especially during uncomfortable Jacob & Maya content.
> 
> I think tonight will be last watching, having it on live, this week, as it’s not worth it without the boy’s.


I totally agree with you. I could cope with the other stuff, especially Lydia and Sam as I really like them, but I hate that Jacob storyline.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019), Sug-din (14-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

From Digital Spy.

New Robron pictures to be released at 9pm tonight, feauring Aaron, Robert and Seb. Robron spoilers to be released at 7am tomorrow. Aaron and Robert will next back on our TV screen next Monday evening.

 :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019), Sug-din (14-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture preview for the week beginning Monday 21/01/19.*

Just posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website. Aaron and Robert are there. Pics and some spoilers.

*Look here.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019), Sug-din (15-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Picture preview for the week beginning Monday 21/01/19.*
> 
> Just posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website. Aaron and Robert are there. Pics and some spoilers.
> 
> *Look here.*


Thanks for link Eddy.👋

Good to see spoiler pics of the boys. Itâs a while since they featured in more than one picture.  :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert in Inside Soap.*

*Click right here.*

With thanks to dannymillerfan's twitter.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019), Sug-din (15-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Aaron and Robert in Inside Soap.*
> 
> *Click right here.*
> 
> With thanks to dannymillerfand twitter.


Some great content - thanks Eddy. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*TV Choice spoiler for next week.*

Nicola and Robert put the next piece of their plan to fleece the Tate estate into action - unaware that Graham has rumbled their scam! How will he exact his revenge?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019), Sug-din (15-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*‘The village turns on Cain’ from Inside Soap.*

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...67569247866881

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019), Sug-din (15-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron & Moira talk next week. Inside Soap pic.*

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...66859076710400

Aaron looking very good.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019), Sug-din (15-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Victoria's pregnancy shock? Inside Soap article.*

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...65843627397120

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019)

----------


## Perdita

I hope not ..

----------

EddyBee (15-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-01-2019), lizann (15-01-2019), Sug-din (15-01-2019), tammyy2j (15-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

thanks for the spoilers eddie  :Cheer: 

the guyz getting domestic over a piglet is better than nothing at all and might be quite cute  :Wub: 

as for cain did debbie report him  :Confused: 

thing is it I think will eventually become clear that joe "isn't dead" (even if he is) as I think graeme could do something to throw the police off  :Searchme:

----------

Sug-din (15-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> *‘The village turns on Cain’ from Inside Soap.*
> 
> https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...67569247866881


robron will shake his hand, happy that tomjoe is dead

----------


## Sug-din

Evening👋

Havenât watched yet, is it worth it or will I not miss much if I donât? :Ponder:

----------


## EddyBee

> Evening
> 
> Haven’t watched yet, is it worth it or will I not miss much if I don’t?


I stopped watching after about 20 minutes. Too much of the very poor taste child abuse storyline and too much of the Cain/Debbie/Graham nonsense.

----------

Sug-din (15-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I stopped watching after about 20 minutes. Too much of the very poor taste child abuse storyline and too much of the Cain/Debbie/Graham nonsense.


Thanks Eddy, it sounds like I may be just giving it a miss all together. 😟

----------

EddyBee (15-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Evening👋
> 
> Havenât watched yet, is it worth it or will I not miss much if I donât?


not worth catching up, best part was spamela the pig

----------

EddyBee (15-01-2019), Sug-din (15-01-2019), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Spamela is lovely.

 :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (15-01-2019), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans what did you make of tonights ep? yet again its about poor old Debbie who  was it who stood by her with the acid stuff  cain  and now she says hes nothing to her they shoulve sent her down when they had a chance

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2019), Sug-din (16-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Fans what did you make of tonights ep? yet again its about poor old Debbie who  was it who stood by her with the acid stuff  cain  and now she says hes nothing to her they shoulve sent her down when they had a chance


I'm really not interested in watching Debbie. I just can't stand her and I don't see why she is still there. All I can say is that I would have expected her to be more sympathetic to Cain given all that he did to help her after she had Ross attacked. 

As for tonight's other main story. I would like this David/Jacob/Maya story line to come to a quick end. I think it is all in very poor taste for a pre-watershed time slot.

I wish I hadn't bothered to watch this evening.  :Mad:

----------

lizann (16-01-2019), Sug-din (16-01-2019), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Fans what did you make of tonights ep? yet again its about poor old Debbie who  was it who stood by her with the acid stuff  cain  and now she says hes nothing to her they shoulve sent her down when they had a chance



Evening Matty
I havenât watched tonightâs episode.  I watched the first few mins and got the feeling it was going to be mainly Debbie and Jacob & Maya storylines again and really not interested in that so didnât watch anymore and from comments on here it sounds like I havenât missed anything.   :Thumbsdown:  I do wish our boys were back, even them involved in a storyline with a pet pig will be more interesting to watch than what weâre getting at the minute. 😀

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I'm really not interested in watching Debbie. I just can't stand her and I don't see why she is still there. All I can say is that I would have expected her to be more sympathetic to Cain given all that he did to help her after she had Ross attacked. 
> 
> As for tonight's other main story. I would like this David/Jacob/Maya story line to come to a quick end. I think it is all in very poor taste for a pre-watershed time slot.
> 
> I wish I hadn't bothered to watch this evening.


Hi Eddy i argee what do you make of next week spoilers? Cain getting arreseted? i wondewr if its Debbie? if it is her i cant belive it after all cain has done for her at least we have some great Robron content next week its our maxine eps so it be great and i bet we have some lovley romantic scenes

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2019), Sug-din (16-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Evening Matty
> I havenât watched tonightâs episode.  I watched the first few mins and got the feeling it was going to be mainly Debbie and Jacob & Maya storylines again and really not interested in that so didnât watch anymore and from comments on here it sounds like I havenât missed anything.   I do wish our boys were back, even them involved in a storyline with a pet pig will be more interesting to watch than what weâre getting at the minute. 😀


All i can say  Don Debbie is a cow who stood by her with the acid stuf cain yeah and how does she repay him telling him hes dead to her and no dad to her and i wonder if its her who calls the police on can? if it is that be a shame and a cow ah saint Debbie can do no wrong they shoulve have locked her up when they had a chanc e

----------

EddyBee (16-01-2019), Sug-din (16-01-2019), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy i argee what do you make of next week spoilers? Cain getting arreseted? i wondewr if its Debbie? if it is her i cant belive it after all cain has done for her at least we have some great Robron content next week its our maxine eps so it be great and i bet we have some lovley romantic scenes


I'm really looking forward to next week and the return of the boys. This week has been very poor.

----------

Sug-din (16-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Advance spoilers for February.*

 - Jacob and Maya are sharing a moment when Aaron interrupts them and it soon becomes clear that Maya stitched him up.

 -  Furious Aaron bursts into Mill Cottage to find Liv and Jacob cuddled up and Aaron throws Jacob out to Liv's horror. (Tuesday 5th February 2019.)

Eastieoaks posted these last night.

----------


## Sug-din

> *Advance spoilers for February.*
> 
>  - Jacob and Maya are sharing a moment when Aaron interrupts them and it soon becomes clear that Maya stitched him up.
> 
>  -  Furious Aaron bursts into Mill Cottage to find Liv and Jacob cuddled up and Aaron throws Jacob out to Liv's horror. (Tuesday 5th February 2019.)
> 
> Eastieoaks posted these last night.


Thanks Eddy.👋

We donât Roblivion to start getting involved in this Maya & Jacob storyline. :Nono:

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks Eddy.
> 
> We don’t Roblivion to start getting involved in this Maya & Jacob storyline.


I agree. I really don't want to see Aaron, Robert and Liv mixed up in that hideous story line.  :Mad: 

Looking at the spoilers, I think their involvement is only on the fringes of the child abuse story. In the next few days, Jacob is going to put a lot of distance between himself and his abuser. He will try to stay out of her way by spending time with his friends, Gabby and Liv, so that she can be alone with David. Maya gets jealous and tries to keep Jacob away from Liv's company by causing problems between her and Aaron. Maya knows that Aaron, and probably Robert, are not too keen on Jacob.

----------

Sug-din (17-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers forthe week beginning 28/01/19. Week 5.*

Monday 28th January - Billy and Ellis' feud escalates. Robert's manipulation pays off. Faith tries to contain a secret.

Tuesday 29th January - Jessie has a dilemma. Amelia makes a shock decision. Nicola has good news for Robert.

Wednesday 30th January - Kerry and Dan are at odds over Amelia. Nicola is thrown into panic. Rishi makes Dawn a surprising offer.

Thursday 31st January (7pm) - Robert looks to the future. Harriet takes matters into her own hands. Maya stirs up trouble.

Thursday 31st January (8pm) - Robert and Nicola's scheming backfires. Dan and Kerry are at breaking point. Harriet shows Dawn tough love.

----------

Sug-din (17-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Is this Charity/Vanessa marriage proposal business supposed to be funny? Or even remotely entertaining? Believable, even to a small degree?

A huge waste of Emma Atkins' considerable talents. A great shame.  :Angry:

----------

Sug-din (17-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

I was so uninterested in watching tonight because of what Iâve heard has been on already this week that I havenât bothered to tune in. Have I missed anything worth seeing? Going by what Eddy has said it doesnât seem likely. :Ponder:

----------


## EddyBee

> Evening All👋
> 
> I was so uninterested in watching tonight because of what Iâve heard has been on already this week that I havenât bothered to tune in. Have I missed anything worth seeing? Going by what Eddy has said it doesnât seem likely.


You missed nothing. Do yourself a favour and do not watch.  :Mad:

----------

Sug-din (17-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> You missed nothing. Do yourself a favour and do not watch.


Thanks for the opinion Eddy - Iâll not bother catching up. 👍

----------

EddyBee (17-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> You missed nothing. Do yourself a favour and do not watch.


Very useful I will avoid and delete

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019), Sug-din (17-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Whats Next section of the Metro newspaper.*

Who manages to escape the law after an act of violence?
Whose secret plot is rumbled in a disastrous way that could leave several lives in tatters?
Who tries to keep a blackmailer sweet but is shocked to find out it hasnât worked?
Who regrets their actions when theyâre goaded into lashing out?
Who ends up in bed with an unexpected bedfellow?
Whose behaviour leaves someone feeling uncomfortable and in a very awkward situation?

Please remember that these relate to all the soaps and not just to Emmerdale. 

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019), Sug-din (18-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening

Again I havenât watched tonight yet - is it worth it or like the rest of this week should I just not bother?

Really canât wait for next week to come. No one comes close to Robron. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Evening
> 
> Again I haven’t watched tonight yet - is it worth it or like the rest of this week should I just not bother?
> 
> Really can’t wait for next week to come. No one comes close to Robron.


not bother 

why was jessie and her sons in pub for charity celebration, they don't get on and aaron who is related stays away while poor noah forgot about as has frank's romp by a tree with charity

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019), Sug-din (18-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I started watching this evening's episodes but gave up at the beginning of the second half. There was too much of the Jacob abuse story line for my liking. 

The remainder of what I saw centred around Debbie moving back to her house having been given permission from Graham to move back in. Also more of Cain's tedious self-pity and temper tantrums. These stories don't really interest me but they wouldn't normally make me stop watching but the Jacob stuff does. 

On the plus side was the Bob story line. It started off quite badly but has ended up in a good place with superb performances from the actor.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019), Sug-din (18-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Video previews.*

These are now up on the main ITV Emmerdale website. No Aaron or Robert.

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019), Sug-din (19-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*New spoilers, but not related to Aaron or Robert.* 

Monday 4th February 2019 - Feeling worthless Dawn storms out of the Woolpack, followed by a troubled Ryan. Ryan tries to comfort a crying Dawn and encourages her to do whatever makes her happy and fight for what she wants.

Thursday 7th February 2019 - Maya’s terrified to have lost control over Jacob and decides to leave the village, but whilst she’s packing her things away she falls off a stool and hits her head rendering her unconscious.

Friday 8th February 2019 - Marlon’s frustrated that Paddy is avoiding the truth about Bear Wolf and resolves to go to the wrestling convention and confront him?

These are from Eastieoaks, very reliable.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019), Sug-din (20-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *New spoilers, but not related to Aaron or Robert.* 
> 
> Monday 4th February 2019 - Feeling worthless Dawn storms out of the Woolpack, followed by a troubled Ryan. Ryan tries to comfort a crying Dawn and encourages her to do whatever makes her happy and fight for what she wants.
> 
> Thursday 7th February 2019 - Mayaâs terrified to have lost control over Jacob and decides to leave the village, but whilst sheâs packing her things away she falls off a stool and hits her head rendering her unconscious.
> 
> Friday 8th February 2019 - Marlonâs frustrated that Paddy is avoiding the truth about Bear Wolf and resolves to go to the wrestling convention and confront him?
> 
> These are from Eastieoaks, very reliable.



Thanks for update Eddy.👋

Itâs a shame they couldnât have just let that Maya leave! :Wal2l: 

Hope you and everyone else are having a good weekend. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (20-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-01-2019), Paul_Robs (20-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *New spoilers, but not related to Aaron or Robert.* 
> 
> Monday 4th February 2019 - Feeling worthless Dawn storms out of the Woolpack, followed by a troubled Ryan. Ryan tries to comfort a crying Dawn and encourages her to do whatever makes her happy and fight for what she wants.
> 
> Thursday 7th February 2019 - Mayaâs terrified to have lost control over Jacob and decides to leave the village, but whilst sheâs packing her things away she falls off a stool and hits her head rendering her unconscious.
> 
> Friday 8th February 2019 - Marlonâs frustrated that Paddy is avoiding the truth about Bear Wolf and resolves to go to the wrestling convention and confront him?
> 
> These are from Eastieoaks, very reliable.


thanx for the spoilers eddie  :Cheer: 

hope everyone having a nice weekend but its very cold here  :Sad: 

as for that maya I haven't paid that much attention cos i'm not really that interested but has she actually had sex with Jacob  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (20-01-2019), Sug-din (20-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert are back on tomorrow night.

 :Cheer:

----------

Paul_Robs (20-01-2019), Sug-din (20-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*New Aaron spoiler.*

Aaron’s shocked when a suffering Moira reveals Cain lost his temper and threw himself at Charity.

From Eastieoaks.

Not sure when this is supposed to happen.

----------

Paul_Robs (20-01-2019), Sug-din (20-01-2019)

----------


## eastieoaks

Looking forward to scenes with the pig this week they say don't work with children or animals and Robron has both

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Preview pictures for week beginning Monday 28/01/19.*

Just put up on the main ITV website with some spoilers. Robert is there.

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron video preview for tonight.*

https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...35846384873473

----------

Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron surrogacy spoiler.*

 ... Meanwhile, Robert and Aaron will look deeper into their bid for surrogacy, with Robert hoping that his ongoing scam with Nicola against Home Farm might help them raise the funds. But will Graham catch them out and ruin their plans?

Metro, 21/01/19.

----------

Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Preview pictures for week beginning Monday 28/01/19.*
> 
> Just put up on the main ITV website with some spoilers. Robert is there.
> 
> *LOOK HERE.*


Thanks for link Eddy👋

 :Cartman: looks very worried and worked up on those photos, bit of angst to come and no doubt Robron will do it justice as usual.👍

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for link Eddy
> 
> looks very worried and worked up on those photos, bit of angst to come and no doubt Robron will do it justice as usual.


You're welcome. Hope you are keeping well in this cold weather.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> You're welcome. Hope you are keeping well in this cold weather.


Itâs always good to get links from you as it makes it so much easier to go to the right place for info straight away.

Iâm fine thanks - luckily this cold weather hasnât caused too much problem.  Hope youâre ok and that the weather isnât an bother to you. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*TV Now magazine interview with Nicola Wheeler (Nicola). Robron related.*

How does Nicola feel when she realises Graham actually knows what's going on? "She goes into meltdown! *She panics and tries to throw Robert under the bus*. She always knew she'd be the one who'd get the most blame because _she's the one doing it. It might be Robert's idea, but she's the one getting the money from the account and doing the signatures. While Robert's her partner in crime, Nicola is taking the bigger risks." 

Do you think they’re set to get their just desserts? “Graham’s not the most forgiving of men, so who knows? Nicola will plead her case, and the only thing that would be in her favour is if Graham considered her to be a useful ally or pawn in his game.” Have you enjoyed working so close with Ryan Hawley? “Yes, he’s a good laugh! He’s very funny to work with. We’ve had fun.”_

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

rob is too clever for graham and nico

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*TV Now magazine interview with Jay Kontzle (Billy). Robron related.*

"Seeing red, Billy lashes out, punching his brother but Marlon quickly intervenes before things get any more heated. _As Marlon kicks Billy out, Robert, who has his own vendetta against Billy for the horror he caused Aaron, tells Ellis to finish him off."

Jay - “Obviously Billy’s entrance was an issue as he and Aaron were in jail together, they have a past due to the fact that Billy was locked up with Jason. Robert saw how distraught Aaron was about it, so he was out to protect Aaron and do whatever he could to get Billy out of the village. One of the ways he planned on doing that was creating friction between Billy and Ellis.”

“He speaks to Ellis, stirs up a bit of trouble, says Billy’s getting close to Victoria, which obviously stresses Ellis out, and he says, the only way you’ll be able to stop something like this is to get rid of him. Robert’s aware of the friction between the two, and thrives off it. It leads to Ellis accusing Billy of trying to get with Victoria and then pushes it even further by bringing up Billy’s dead father.”_

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *TV Now magazine interview with Nicola Wheeler (Nicola). Robron related.*
> 
> How does Nicola feel when she realises Graham actually knows what's going on? "She goes into meltdown! *She panics and tries to throw Robert under the bus*. She always knew she'd be the one who'd get the most blame because _she's the one doing it. It might be Robert's idea, but she's the one getting the money from the account and doing the signatures. While Robert's her partner in crime, Nicola is taking the bigger risks." 
> 
> Do you think theyâre set to get their just desserts? âGrahamâs not the most forgiving of men, so who knows? Nicola will plead her case, and the only thing that would be in her favour is if Graham considered her to be a useful ally or pawn in his game.â Have you enjoyed working so close with Ryan Hawley? âYes, heâs a good laugh! Heâs very funny to work with. Weâve had fun.â_


The last thing we want is Nicola coming out of this ok and putting all the blame on :Cartman: , after all she was the one that kept it going on longer after  :Cartman: wanted to stop it, but unfortunately she doesnât care who she upsets so it wouldnât surprise me if she turns the tables.  Then again  :Cartman: is too clever to get into too much trouble, hopefully.

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Amy Wyatt.*

It's been confirmed that the character of Amy Wyatt is about to return to Emmerdale. The character has been recast.

Amy is Kerry's daughter and Kyle's birth mother. She will bump into Marlon and Paddy when they visit Ireland.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

thanx for the spoilers eddie x going to  catch up and then watch live now the guyz are back  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners have anybody watched Clasasic Emmerdale today on itv3 today?

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Fellow Robroners have anybody watched Clasasic Emmerdale today on itv3 today?


hi matty  :Cheer:  hows you x

we don't get that channel but I just wondered how old it is who was in it that's still in it now or was it very old and they've all left  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hi matty  hows you x
> 
> we don't get that channel but I just wondered how old it is who was in it that's still in it now or was it very old and they've all left


They rolled it back to 1989 and Robert is about 5 years old

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Robroners have anybody watched Clasasic Emmerdale today on itv3 today?


No, not yet. I forgot that it was starting today.

----------

Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There i just cant stand the high and mighty Debbie havent she forgotten the countless times that Cian saved her skin time and time again and the this acid attack who stood bye her Cian and this is how she repays him lets hope when Cain is in the clear hope to see her real grovel

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> They rolled it back to 1989 and Robert is about 5 years old


deffo before my time   :EEK!:

----------

Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see Aaron and Robert back and together in a scene. It was brief but good, particularly Robert being all protective of Aaron.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

LOL @ Moira trying to occupy the moral high ground over Cain when comparing their respective final encounters with Emma and Joe.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Robroners have anybody watched Clasasic Emmerdale today on itv3 today?


Just like Eddy - I forgot it was starting today. Will catch up soon to see how much I actually remember from it.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Great to see Aaron and Robert back and together in a scene. It was brief but good, particularly Robert being all protective of Aaron.


Hi Eddy yes it was a lovely scene Rob being so warm a worried for his Husband the spolier was a bit out of place it says about Robron s unwanted house guests thats for tommorw night yeah or wiull it just carry on from tonigts ep

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry, but apart from the brief appearance of our boys, which really brightened up the episode. :Heart:  :Love: I found it hard to get interested in what else was going on.  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Sorry, but apart from the brief appearance of our boys, which really brightened up the episode.I found it hard to get interested in what else was going on.


Hi Don yes it was a lovely scene Our Rob so worried for his husband and wasnt that spolier for tonight completly wrong it said Robron have some unwanted house guests all we had was the scrapyeard scene mybe tmomorw eps will carry on from tomights eps yeah and its maxines eps again tomoorw i dont want to be sound unfair but do you think we had for to much vanity overload atm and hardly any our  Robron  its like they are getting Vanity to the same as our Robron but that will never happen our Robron are awesome in the own right Vanity have a very long way to get there

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

has anyone seen this deleted scene yet  :Confused: 

I cant see it on the ed site although cant always see moving stuff there and have to wait till its on yt or something  :Sad: 

eddie usually finds everything and might kindly post a linky  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> has anyone seen this deleted scene yet 
> 
> I cant see it on the ed site although cant always see moving stuff there and have to wait till its on yt or something 
> 
> eddie usually finds everything and might kindly post a linky


I canât see anything either of the deleted scene but from what I can make out of comments Iâve read itâs the scenes where the piglet is brought to the Mill.  Itâs ridiculous that they show this in the preview pics and then cut the scenes and leave in the over load of Vanity and more crying Debbie & Bob scenes.  If they carry on like this I can seriously see Ryan & Danny leaving the show eventually. Itâs obvious who the new producers favourites are. :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don yes it was a lovely scene Our Rob so worried for his husband and wasnt that spolier for tonight completly wrong it said Robron have some unwanted house guests all we had was the scrapyeard scene mybe tmomorw eps will carry on from tomights eps yeah and its maxines eps again tomoorw i dont want to be sound unfair but do you think we had for to much vanity overload atm and hardly any our  Robron  its like they are getting Vanity to the same as our Robron but that will never happen our Robron are awesome in the own right Vanity have a very long way to get there


It seems some of those Robron scenes have been deletedfrom the episode - annoying!!

There is far too much Vanity I agree - we seem to have had them in every episode for ages and I didnât even watch most of last weeks episodes, itâs just what Iâve been told.

No one will ever come close to Robron and if they keep on with this deleting and showing very brief scenes of them they will loose viewers for sure.

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> It seems some of those Robron scenes have been deletedfrom the episode - annoying!!
> 
> There is far too much Vanity I agree - we seem to have had them in every episode for ages and I didnât even watch most of last weeks episodes, itâs just what Iâve been told.
> 
> No one will ever come close to Robron and if they keep on with this deleting and showing very brief scenes of them they will loose viewers for sure.


Hi Don I ARGEE they are defo doing overload of vanity seem like they shoving it down our faces and they want vanity to be the next big like Robron well thats never going to happen our Robron have really earned  it right up there with our Danny+Ryan perforamnces and tomorws eps look good with both Robron being all snuggled up togther i bet they will show that scene you no what ED `LIKE MESSING with us fans being all nasty and delating scenes then show somthing to get us all hooked in again and lets all stay postive we will get this Robron baby stuff this year you can be sure of that Robron for ever

----------

EddyBee (21-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (21-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*New Robron spoilers.*

28/01/19 - A vulnerable Ellis is in turmoil as Robert convinces him to get rid of Billy. As a result of Robertâs manipulation, the police arrive to arrest Billy for assault. 

31/01/19 - Robert beams to Aaron about his plan to get enough money for surrogacy.

From Eastieoaks. Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller on why some Robron scenes have been deleted by Emmerdale.*
_
Have to step in now and again, it’s not always as easy to shoot what we’d like. I was off work sick for a few days which meant the episodes had to be adjusted without affecting production, that sometimes means content can be compromised, such as strands like this! Sorry pal ❤️_

https://twitter.com/DannyBMiller/sta...67881875550208

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good to see Aaron and Robert make the front page of a listings magazine. It's been a long time. 

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robert, Nicola and Graham article in Inside Soap magazine.*

*https://twitter.com/RobronFanClub/st...08533564882944*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Jay talks about his character, Billy and his relationships with Ellis,Jesse, Robert and Aaron.*

_Billy's not as bad as people make out_

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...06372437200896*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners  i cant belive Nicola will sell our  Rob Down the river but you know what i hoping that our Rob will get the upper hand mybe Rob finds out Graham doing Joe Tate over then he will have something on Graham yeah and then he can have some money for our Robron`s baby fund and tonights ep looks like a lovely eps going some pics of our Robron all being all loved up and snuggled togther i bet ED will give us something back after last nights ep   yeah

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody just cant stand Debbie why is she taking such high ground thinking shes an angel i just love when she knows the truth yeah who has been there foir Debbie over the years and stood bye her Cain and this is how she repays her Dad its was a shame she didnt go to Prision see how she wouldve ahve coped

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), lizann (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Everybody just cant stand Debbie why is she taking such high ground thinking shes an angel i just love when she knows the truth yeah who has been there foir Debbie over the years and stood bye her Cain and this is how she repays her Dad its was a shame she didnt go to Prision see how she wouldve ahve coped


I know, Debbie is a loathsome hypocrite. How can she adopt that high and mighty attitude after what she had done to Joe? Has she forgotten how her father helped her? Some nerve.

----------

lizann (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans what a lovely Robron scenes tonight so do you think it was Debbie who grassed on Cain if so what a real bitch and cow after all he done for Debbie why taking such high ground she no angel come on Ed let cain clear his name and btw what did everbody think of my last few posts i done today? matty

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), lizann (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

well although spamela stuff prob didn't make sense to ga  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I liked tonite  :Cool: 

domestic robron  :Heart:  getting  :Love:  cosy  :Wub:  together

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good to see lots of Aaron and Robert tonight, though I'm annoyed about the missing scene.

Great lines from Robert:

Robert about Spamela: _''She stays, she goes in a sandwich.''
_
Robert: _''Daddy Robert looked after all three kids successfully while daddy Aaron lost a pig.''
_
 :Rotfl: 

With thanks to ASSRAS at DS for copying out these gems from Robert.

----------

Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All

Some lovely scenes with our boys tonight.  It did seem a bit disjointed (without the original set up scene) on  their first appearance when the piglet got a mention as having gone missing but it actually all did fall into place quite well with the later stuff.  There were actually some good quality and longer scenes with them tonight and the snuggle scenes on the sofa was lovely.  The boys both looked really good as well. :Wub:  :Heart:  :Love: 

Vanessa is really annoying me again at the moment - she doesnât appear to be suffering at all from nearly dying from the stabbing - nearly full recovery far too fast to be realistic.

Sorry, but Bobâs predicament doesnât concern me at all - he brought everything on himself. 

The best bits tonight were definetly the boys  whenever they appeared.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hi Fans what a lovely Robron scenes tonight so do you think it was Debbie who grassed on Cain if so what a real bitch and cow after all he done for Debbie why taking such high ground she no angel come on Ed let cain clear his name and btw what did everbody think of my last few posts i done today? matty


i think it was soar face debbie but matty will get blamed

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019), tammyy2j (23-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Fans what a lovely Robron scenes tonight so do you think it was Debbie who grassed on Cain if so what a real bitch and cow after all he done for Debbie why taking such high ground she no angel come on Ed let cain clear his name and btw what did everbody think of my last few posts i done today? matty


hi matty  :Cheer:  youre right its too obvs to be debbe  :Searchme: 

I think it will be someone unexpected like maybe Graeme  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

My money is on Debbie calling the police.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019), tammyy2j (23-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see baby Lily.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

vanessa squaring up to cain yet her dad romped with charity and she herself with adam

----------

EddyBee (22-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019), tammyy2j (23-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Well done to James Moore (Ryan) for winning the best newcomer award at the NTA.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), lizann (22-01-2019), Perdita (22-01-2019), pond21 (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019), tammyy2j (23-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Well done to Emmerdale for winning the best soap award at the NTA. I've got to admit that came as a surprise to me.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), lizann (22-01-2019), Sug-din (22-01-2019), tammyy2j (23-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well done to Emmerdale for winning the best soap award at the NTA. I've got to admit that came as a surprise to me.


That is a surprise - didnât really expect that. Well done to them though.

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), tammyy2j (23-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Well done to Emmerdale for winning the best soap award at the NTA. I've got to admit that came as a surprise to me.


 it was between them and corrie id say

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-01-2019), tammyy2j (23-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Well done to Emmerdale for winning the best soap award at the NTA. I've got to admit that came as a surprise to me.


yea well done to ed  :Thumbsup:  and very well done to james  :Big Grin: 

we don't get it the awards show here (maybe in a week or two) but ive been looking at clips and I just wondered who the guy with james was as he isn't in the cast I don't think but is he like his support worker  :Confused:  

eddie usually knows all that but in the bit I saw he seemed to be giving him what we call a piggy back which was nice   :Angel:

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2019), Sug-din (23-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> yea well done to ed  and very well done to james 
> 
> we don't get it the awards show here (maybe in a week or two) but ive been looking at clips and I just wondered who the guy with james was as he isn't in the cast I don't think but is he like his support worker  
> 
> eddie usually knows all that but in the bit I saw he seemed to be giving him what we call a piggy back which was nice


I have to admit I didnât watch the show at all because certain people werenât going to be theres so donât know who was there with anyone. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> yea well done to ed  and very well done to james 
> 
> we don't get it the awards show here (maybe in a week or two) but ive been looking at clips and I just wondered who the guy with james was as he isn't in the cast I don't think but is he like his support worker  
> 
> eddie usually knows all that but in the bit I saw he seemed to be giving him what we call a piggy back which was nice


I'm taking a guess here. To me, it looked like that was a support worker or maybe a friend of James'. I think he was bought in so that James could quickly get to the stage which was well away from where he was seated.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2019), Sug-din (23-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> My money is on Debbie calling the police.


Debbie did not seem surprised to see the police arrive looking for Cain and even had a smirk so I think also it was her going against "Dingle code", will she be treated like Lisa was

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2019), lizann (23-01-2019), Sug-din (23-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Debbie did not seem surprised to see the police arrive looking for Cain and even had a smirk so I think also it was her going against "Dingle code", will she be treated like Lisa was


The look on Debbie's face gave her away, whilst Matty seemed quite surprised. I hope the Dingle code will be in full force and Debbie is sent into exile, to a galaxy far, far away.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2019), lizann (23-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans i thought lastnights ep was a very good Robron content well done our Maxine loved that suggle by the sofa yeah and what did my friends think of my posts i done yeasterday what i wrote about Nicola shoping Our Rob to Graham? and i hope Rob get some news that Graham was behind Joe Tates death and then he have something on Him and mybe he have that money for our Robron`s baby fund

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2019), Sug-din (23-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

not going to get involved in that argument in another place but just my personal view . . . 

some people want to get a life  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sug-din

> The look on Debbie's face gave her away, whilst Matty seemed quite surprised. I hope the Dingle code will be in full force and Debbie is sent into exile, to a galaxy far, far away.


Surprise, surprise Debbie comes out smelling of roses again - it wasnât her. :Sad:

----------


## EddyBee

> Surprise, surprise Debbie comes out smelling of roses again - it wasnât her.


I was so disappointed that it wasn't Debbie.  :Rotfl: 

Matty is such an annoying twerp.

----------

Sug-din (23-01-2019), tammyy2j (24-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Poor Bob.  :Sad: 

We've had one superb performance after another from Tony Audenshaw in recent weeks. He has been excellent.

----------


## pond21

> Surprise, surprise Debbie comes out smelling of roses again - it wasnât her.


Hi Don ah poor Matty he was only looking out for his mum and dont start me on Debbie its really about time she done some jail time yeah look at our Aaron he done his bird for that punch and Debbie got somebody to throw acid at somebody and paid him of and still walking round the vaillage looking like a poor little done by

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

That was a pretty dull episode and Iâm not just saying that because the boys werenât on.

Vic being a pain and interfering into peopleâs lives again without knowing the full facts - nothing new there then.

Sorry, but I think this Bob stuff is going too far - there are places he could go, he doesnât need to sleep outside, Iâm afraid I donât really have much sympathy for him.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Poor Bob. 
> 
> We've had one superb performance after another from Tony Audenshaw in recent weeks. He has been excellent.


I donât disagree that Tony is playing these scenes really well I just feel itâs being dragged out a bit, as usual Iâll admit to being wrong if it turns out to have a sensible and logical reason for it.

----------

EddyBee (23-01-2019), lizann (23-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning Monday, 04/02/19. Week 6*

Monday 4th February - Dawn receives life-changing news. A disappearance motivates Nicola. Mayaâs jealousy begins to surface.

Tuesday 5th February - Mayaâs scheming pays off. Robert attempts to bolster Nicola. Jaiâs suspicions are raised.

Wednesday 6th February - Nicola clarifies her intentions. Jacob discovers a betrayal. Manpreet suffers a humiliation.

Thursday 7th February (7pm) - A new development rattles Cain. Maya is backed into a corner. Doug and Brenda are taken by surprise.

Thursday 7th February (8pm) - Jacob is left devastated. Cain is pressured into an admission. Manpreet accepts a helping hand.

Friday 8th February - to follow.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-01-2019), Sug-din (24-01-2019), tammyy2j (24-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Press centre spoilers for the week beginning Monday, 04/02/19. Week 6*
> 
> Monday 4th February - Dawn receives life-changing news. A disappearance motivates Nicola. Mayaâs jealousy begins to surface.
> 
> Tuesday 5th February - Mayaâs scheming pays off. Robert attempts to bolster Nicola. Jaiâs suspicions are raised.
> 
> Wednesday 6th February - Nicola clarifies her intentions. Jacob discovers a betrayal. Manpreet suffers a humiliation.
> 
> Thursday 7th February (7pm) - A new development rattles Cain. Maya is backed into a corner. Doug and Brenda are taken by surprise.
> ...


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  are the guyz in any ep tonite do you know?

----------


## EddyBee

> thanx eddie  are the guyz in any ep tonite do you know?


I think Aaron is but I'm not certain.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2019), Sug-din (24-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I think Aaron is but I'm not certain.


great thanx eddie  :Cheer:  

i'll watch the first ep live then but we don't get the second one till 8.30  :Mad:  

doubt there'll be any robron cliffhanger though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Sug-din (24-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> great thanx eddie  
> 
> i'll watch the first ep live then but we don't get the second one till 8.30  
> 
> doubt there'll be any robron cliffhanger though


As I said, I'm not certain. However, I know that both Aaron and Robert are in Friday's episode.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2019), Sug-din (24-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So Vic managed to carry around PDâs test for what seemed like ages but couldnât keep hold of her own. :Rotfl:  :Lol:

----------

EddyBee (24-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> So Vic managed to carry around PDâs test for what seemed like ages but couldnât keep hold of her own.


I know.

 :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2019), Sug-din (24-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Did we really need to know what the sex is like between Vic & Ellis? :Nono: 

So neither of our boys on  tonight after all - maybe weâll be lucky tomorrow night  :Heart:  :Wub:  (except I wonât be able to watch it until Saturday night).

----------

EddyBee (24-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning Monday, 04/02/19. Week 6. Friday added.*

Monday 4th February - Dawn receives life-changing news. A disappearance motivates Nicola. Maya’s jealousy begins to surface.

Tuesday 5th February - Maya’s scheming pays off. Robert attempts to bolster Nicola. Jai’s suspicions are raised.

Wednesday 6th February - Nicola clarifies her intentions. Jacob discovers a betrayal. Manpreet suffers a humiliation.

Thursday 7th February (7pm) - A new development rattles Cain. Maya is backed into a corner. Doug and Brenda are taken by surprise.

Thursday 7th February (8pm) - Jacob is left devastated. Cain is pressured into an admission. Manpreet accepts a helping hand.

Friday 8th February - Manpreet gives into temptation. A line of questioning leaves Graham troubled. Marlon takes matters into his own hands.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2019), Sug-din (24-01-2019), tammyy2j (25-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

vic and marlon to have a baby or will she test out billy?

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*

Who will be left fighting for their marriage over their latest antics?
Whose money making scheme will see them land in hot water when they lose a child? Will they be able to find them before something terrible happens?
Who will be the victim of a huge theft and will be left scrambling to try and reclaim their lost items?
Who is set to come face to face with their arch nemesis which will have a very surprising outcome?
Who will be arrested and forced to face the music after fighting to save their freedom?

Remember, these relate to all the soaps and not just to Emmerdale.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-01-2019), Sug-din (26-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*
> 
> Who will be left fighting for their marriage over their latest antics?
> Whose money making scheme will see them land in hot water when they lose a child? Will they be able to find them before something terrible happens?
> Who will be the victim of a huge theft and will be left scrambling to try and reclaim their lost items?
> *Who is set to come face to face with their arch nemesis which will have a very surprising outcome?
> *Who will be arrested and forced to face the music after fighting to save their freedom?
> 
> Remember, these relate to all the soaps and not just to Emmerdale.


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  i'm not totally what that word means but do you think 4 could be aaron and billy  :Confused:

----------

Sug-din (26-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> thanx eddie  i'm not totally what that word means but do you think 4 could be aaron and billy


It could be those 2. I do think that those 2 will reach an understanding and may even become friendly.

----------

Sug-din (26-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robert Sugden has a plan to protect Aaron Dingle from violent Billy.*

*Full article and some pics here, Metro, 25/01/19.*

----------

Sug-din (26-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Oh naughty Robert. Fancy telling Ellis that his brother is flirting with your sister.  :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019), Sug-din (26-01-2019)

----------


## indigodance

> Oh naughty Robert. Fancy telling Ellis that his brother is flirting with your sister. :mrgreen:


Naughty! .....Right little ****..

----------

EddyBee (26-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019), Sug-din (26-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I do not think Billy is all bad, maybe just doing Jason's orders 

Robert back to his evil ways  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews available.*

Just up on the main ITV Emmerdale website. Robert features in the one for Wednesday. 
*
CLICK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019), Sug-din (26-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

Have just caught up with last nights ED. Good to see the boys on so many scenes. :Cartman: is so good at manipulating people to do things that he canât do himself but making it look like something they want to do themselves. :Bow: 

Both the boys looking good. :Heart:  :Wub:  :Love: 

Hope Everyone is having a good weekend. :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (26-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Graham Fosterâs revenge to destroy Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle?*

*Article here, Metro, 27/01/19.*

There's nothing new here but it brings together the various strands of the story and suggests that Nicola will double cross Robert.

PS - good evening. I hope everyone has had a great weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019), Sug-din (27-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Eastieoaks spoiler.*

Emmerdale Maya sees Liv pull Jacob into Mill Cottage. During their date, Liv’s heartened by Jacob’s acceptance of her asexuality and both are happy about their growing relationship.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019), Sug-din (27-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners anybody been the the classic Emmerdale on itv3 its been good it when the tates first came to Home Farm its been good so far i wonder if they will show when they had the plane crash?

----------

EddyBee (27-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019), Sug-din (28-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Robroners anybody been the the classic Emmerdale on itv3 its been good it when the tates first came to Home Farm its been good so far i wonder if they will show when they had the plane crash?


Hi Matty 👋

I still have managed to see it yet. I must try and make an effort this week.  Sounds like itâs a good era they are showing. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (27-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

hope everyone well seems we may have snow coming here this week  :Sad:  hasn't arrived yet but its cold

going to watch ed live tonite but are the guyz in it do we know  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2019), Sug-din (28-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Robroners i cant belive Nicola will sell our Down the river and stab our Rob in the back and i hope our Rob gets to find out Graham and JOoe and then Rob can use that against Graham  and megan to and to wipe that smary smile fromher face when she finds out what really happened lets all stay postive our Robron will be fine and they will get there baby fund

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-01-2019), Sug-din (28-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Fellow Robroners i cant belive Nicola will sell our Down the river and stab our Rob in the back and i hope our Rob gets to find out Graham and JOoe and then Rob can use that against Graham  and megan to and to wipe that smary smile fromher face when she finds out what really happened lets all stay postive our Robron will be fine and they will get there baby fund


hi Matty  :Cheer: 

you're right cos things that Nicola do often go wrong and Robert is much smarter than her anyway  :EEK!: 

btw Robert looked good tonite  :Cool:

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2019), Sug-din (28-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening

Just caught up on tonight.  Love the way :Cartman: is in full manipulation mode.  :Heart: 

Vic being a meddling, interfering person yet again. She canât keep her mouth shut.  Thatâs  :Cartman: going to be annoyed with her again!!

I don't know if Iâm in a minority but I really wish Jessie would just leave the village with her precious Billy. Heâs a grown up for goodness sake not a little boy that can do no wrong.  She has absolutely no thought for Marlon & young Aprils feelings.

 :Cartman: was looking good tonight. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Evening
> 
> Just caught up on tonight.  Love the wayis in full manipulation mode. 
> 
> Vic being a meddling, interfering person yet again. She canât keep her mouth shut.  Thatâs going to be annoyed with her again!!
> 
> I don't know if Iâm in a minority but I really wish Jessie would just leave the village with her precious Billy. Heâs a grown up for goodness sake not a little boy that can do no wrong.  She has absolutely no thought for Marlon & young Aprils feelings.
> 
> was looking good tonight.


Hi Don very true what did yopu think of my few posts ? matty

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture preview for week beginning Monday 04/02/19*

Pictures and some spoilers for next week, just posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website. Aaron and Robert are there.  :Smile: 
*
CLICK HERE.*

----------


## EddyBee

*Lots of magazine scans, pics, spoilers for next week and beyond.*
*
LOOK HERE.* 

Just scroll down the page to find everything. There's plenty there, including Aaron and Robert.  :Smile: 

A big thank you to Danny Miller twitter.

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody do you what it would be lovely to see our Rob finally get one of scams to work out get the upper hand and not always fail yeah it would be a nice change this time around its about his family and doing for the right reasons yeah and this time around he will have his husband to back him up yeah and i would love it if Rob would be the one would finds out it was Graham who killed Joe then he will have something on Graham yeah and i really cant wait to see megan face when she finds out what Graham done and then she wont be happy and smarmy around Rob+Nicola and what tey are doing she so Jugdemental if she isnt so miss innicent

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019), lizann (29-01-2019), Sug-din (29-01-2019), tammyy2j (29-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hi Everybody do you what it would be lovely to see our Rob finally get one of scams to work out get the upper hand and not always fail yeah it would be a nice change this time around its about his family and doing for the right reasons yeah and this time around he will have his husband to back him up yeah and i would love it if Rob would be the one would finds out it was Graham who killed Joe then he will have something on Graham yeah and i really cant wait to see megan face when she finds out what Graham done and then she wont be happy and smarmy around Rob+Nicola and what tey are doing she so Jugdemental if she isnt so miss innicent


Megan has no business knowing about Home Farm as it is none of hers and I would love for Robert to discover what Graham did

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019), lizann (29-01-2019), Sug-din (29-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

We have Robert tonight but not Aaron.

----------

Sug-din (29-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> We have Robert tonight but not Aaron.


Hi Eddy what did you think of last few posts today? and have watched any of the Classic Emmerdale on itv3 ? matty

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy what did you think of last few posts today? and have watched any of the Classic Emmerdale on itv3 ? matty


I agree, it would be great to see Robert succeed in one of his naughty scams, just for once. However, it's got to be in a decent and believable story line. It was clear from the beginning that his scheme with Nicola would fall flat on it's face. It was only a question of when it would do that. 

I would prefer for Aaron and Robert not to be involved in any more Home Farm nonsense. It's been done over and over again. It's 'rinse and repeat' and boring. Robert tried to scam Lawrence on several occasions. Did we really need him to start with Graham? I don't think we did. 

I've not watched any classic Emmerdale but I'm trying to.

----------

lizann (30-01-2019), Sug-din (29-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi everybody Megan is really getting on nerves always being all high and mighty and taking the high ground  i just cant wait to her little smary face face when she finds out what Graham did to Joe then she wont be all smily and talking the high ground it will serve her right and come on Rob you get some dirt on Graham and get ytour own back

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019), Sug-din (29-01-2019), tammyy2j (30-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So TPTB a ED thinks itâs good television to show firstly a teacher grooming one of her pupils and now secondly we have a Headmistress lying to the police.  Really setting a good example. Not!  :Wal2l:  :Thumbsdown: 

 :Cartman: looking good in all his scenes tonight. You canât beat a bit of scheming  :Cartman: .  :Heart:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans i just stand watching Graham atm all high and mighty who does he think he is letting poor cain talking the wrap for what he did and dont start me on the high and Mighty megan i be glad to see he fall from grace when she finally hears the truth about Graham then that smily face will be wiped off and another thing ive noticed not sure if any other fans notice that Vanity over the last few months has more screentime than our Robron has is it becuse of Kate Brooks and Michelle Hardwick bing and item ? or is it me KB+LS+JH seem to really forcing Vanity on and be the next Robron if so that will never happen Robron will be and always be my no 1 so some on ED and KB+JH+LS just give or Robron a bit more airtime tehn they had so far this year and give us fans something back to keep us happy like this baby s/l just get the ball rolling please ED PS sorry for the long post and i hope my friends undstand what im saying matty xx

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> So TPTB a ED thinks itâs good television to show firstly a teacher grooming one of her pupils and now secondly we have a Headmistress lying to the police.  Really setting a good example. Not! 
> 
> looking good in all his scenes tonight. You canât beat a bit of scheming .


Hi Don i argee and yes our Rob did look good and its a pity his scheming will soon be stopped i hope not becuase i dont want that Megan talking the high ground and it be good to get a back s/l with Billy and aaron and find out what really happened in Jail yeah becuase Billy certainly hasnt told her what really happen only that she thinks his S**t Ddont smell and is a angel yeah and what did you think of my last few posts i did today  matty

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019), Sug-din (29-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don very true what did yopu think of my few posts ? matty


Hi Matty👋

Nicola is unfortunately just the sort of person to try and get someone else into trouble to save herself but Robert has enough sense and brains to hopefully have another scheme up his sleeve so that he doesnât look as bad and heâs bound to be able to find stuff out about Graham as a back up plan, with any luck.  Megan is really annoying me too - she shouldnât be getting involved in HF business it strictly has nothing to do with her - what about her own business - does she ever actually do any work? Iâd love to see that smug look knocked off her face too!

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fans i just stand watching Graham atm all high and mighty who does he think he is letting poor cain talking the wrap for what he did and dont start me on the high and Mighty megan i be glad to see he fall from grace when she finally hears the truth about Graham then that smily face will be wiped off and another thing ive noticed not sure if any other fans notice that Vanity over the last few months has more screentime than our Robron has is it becuse of Kate Brooks and Michelle Hardwick bing and item ? or is it me KB+LS+JH seem to really forcing Vanity on and be the next Robron if so that will never happen Robron will be and always be my no 1 so some on ED and KB+JH+LS just give or Robron a bit more airtime tehn they had so far this year and give us fans something back to keep us happy like this baby s/l just get the ball rolling please ED PS sorry for the long post and i hope my friends undstand what im saying matty xx



Agree with everything you say. 👍

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Agree with everything you say. 👍


Hi Don i think we will have a ilttle Robron Baby this year becuse didnt KB+JH let slip it will happen in that little video clip they did and i wonder who would be the surragte? well it could be Vic? yeah and aaron and Vic ? what do you think? then that would be keeping in the Family yeah like the Dingle the way lol thoughts

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), Sug-din (29-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don i think we will have a ilttle Robron Baby this year becuse didnt KB+JH let slip it will happen in that little video clip they did and i wonder who would be the surragte? well it could be Vic? yeah and aaron and Vic ? what do you think? then that would be keeping in the Family yeah like the Dingle the way lol thoughts


I hope that is right and we do get a baby.  I have to say Iâm not sure if I would like Vic to be the surrogate as she could become obsessed and interfere too much on how the baby was brought up. Perhaps someone not associated with them would be better. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans ive been following and been a fan of our Robron since day 1 ive been there with ups and down and when they broke up and back again and what amazes  the most is what a great talent and wonderful actors we have in our Danny+Ryan and the way look at each other they show in there eye contact that the love for Robron they show it and they put a great effect in it and it shows and they a wonderful+great working partership to and ive never seen that before in a soap before ive watch a few soaps over the years but our Dryan wins hands down everytime so please Emmerdale let our Robron have there baby s/l this year and Our Danny+Ryan will be amazing Robron forever

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), Sug-din (29-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Fans ive been following and been a fan of our Robron since day 1 ive been there with ups and down and when they broke up and back again and what amazes  the most is what a great talent and wonderful actors we have in our Danny+Ryan and the way look at each other they show in there eye contact that the love for Robron they show it and they put a great effect in it and it shows and they a wonderful+great working partership to and ive never seen that before in a soap before ive watch a few soaps over the years but our Dryan wins hands down everytime so please Emmerdale let our Robron have there baby s/l this year and Our Danny+Ryan will be amazing Robron forever


. 

Matty - That is a perfect description of Robron and completely agree with every word.  No one could ever replace our Ryan and Danny in the roles, they are the ones that have made Robron what they are. :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (29-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), pond21 (29-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Fans ive been following and been a fan of our Robron since day 1 ive been there with ups and down and when they broke up and back again and what amazes  the most is what a great talent and wonderful actors we have in our Danny+Ryan and the way look at each other they show in there eye contact that the love for Robron they show it and they put a great effect in it and it shows and they a wonderful+great working partership to and ive never seen that before in a soap before ive watch a few soaps over the years but our Dryan wins hands down everytime so please Emmerdale let our Robron have there baby s/l this year and Our Danny+Ryan will be amazing Robron forever


Great post.  :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good news. Aaron and Robert are both in tonight's episode.

 :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

An actress has recently been playing the part of Lucie, a surrogate mother in Emmerdale. 

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> An actress has recently been playing the part of Lucie, a surrogate mother in Emmerdale. 
> 
> *LOOK HERE.*


Thanks Eddy👋
That sounds interesting - surely that can only involve one couple that we know on the show! :Heart:  :Love:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (30-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

When will I ever learn?

Got annoyed as I have just watched a Robron clip for tonight - Vic has really annoyed me again - causing drama between our boys . When will she keep her mouth shut? :Angry:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (30-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> When will I ever learn?
> 
> Got annoyed as I have just watched a Robron clip for tonight - Vic has really annoyed me again - causing drama between our boys . When will she keep her mouth shut?


Hi Don just seen the clip yeah she cant help herself  Our Rob cant do right from wrong he looking out for his husband and he loves him so much he dont like him like this yeah but its all about Drama yeah and it will all work yeah and lets hope Vanity will get this much Drama and angst so keep the faith my fronds we get to se our Robron have there baby s/l yeah hold in there Robron forever

----------

EddyBee (30-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> When will I ever learn?
> 
> Got annoyed as I have just watched a Robron clip for tonight - Vic has really annoyed me again - causing drama between our boys . When will she keep her mouth shut?


hi don  :Cheer:  hows you? I think youre in north England so have you got snow? we have it here and seems its going to get colder  :Sad:  I think you other guyz are south so maybe have that fun yet to come  :Cool: 

going to watch last nites ep now and then tonites so will be back later  :Thumbsup:

----------


## pond21

Hi Don ive just sent you a long FB messsgae im getting fed up Graham going round the village and think he the bees knees oh i just wish that our Rob will get somthing on him and get his own back this scheming this time is for the right reasons yeah for his family

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  hows you? I think youre in north England so have you got snow? we have it here and seems its going to get colder  I think you other guyz are south so maybe have that fun yet to come 
> 
> going to watch last nites ep now and then tonites so will be back later


Hi Matty👍 Iâm fine thanks hope you are.  Yeah, Iâm in the North, up to now weâve only had a few frosty mornings here but no snow yet, would like to think itâs going to miss us out. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don ive just sent you a long FB messsgae im getting fed up Graham going round the village and think he the bees knees oh i just wish that our Rob will get somthing on him and get his own back this scheming this time is for the right reasons yeah for his family


Iâll reply to your FB later on, I promise. 👍

----------


## pond21

Hi There Megan is really getting on my nerves she wont be happy for much longer when she finds out what Graham did and come on now Aaron your husband is looking out for you becuse he loves you and will do anything for you and Vic stope being a little witch no Rob didnt make Eliis homeless it was Jessie who lied to the cops about billy and Eills left get you facts stright bur Rob will win Aaron round you see

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So Vic stood there and did not listen to a single word that Robert said as he was doing this for Aaron - all she wanted to hear was that Robert was to blame because he was doing it for himself. :Mad:  :Angry:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I donât know about anyone else but Iâm pleased they didnât show a scene where Vic was telling her version of what Robert had done - I would have disliked her even more.

Aaron was not pleased with Robert but at least they sat and talked it through without it resulting in a break up - Aaron understood he was doing  it for him. :Heart: 

Nicola was so quick to sell Robert down the river - no surprise there.  It will be very annoying if she comes out of this smelling of roses and Robert gets into bother, after all itâs was her that got so greedy and wouldnât end the scheme when he wanted. She has never been my favourite person.  :Thumbsdown:  :Nono: 

The boys both looking good even in scenes of angst.  :Heart:  :Love:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> So Vic stood there and did not listen to a single word that Robert said as he was doing this for Aaron - all she wanted to hear was that Robert was to blame because he was doing it for himself.


Hi Don very true so Nicola is going sell our Rob down the river to save her own skin poor Rob he just cant do right from wrong all hes doing is for his family and doing it for his true love his husband and will do anything for him i know its Drama and anst again but copme on now ED just give our Robron something to look forward to and give them this baby s/l it will amazing and bothe Danny+Ryan will be grreat at it

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody ive been on FB and ive winding posters on there its fun and i get a laugh ive been saying Graham is creppy and werid and cant stand him some poste back they love him and want him send Rob+Nicola to jail but thats not gonna happen it be just swept under the carpet in a week or two but if they cast this woman thjis week this could be the surragte s/l with Robron so all thjis this week could be the start and it could all work out in the end yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Matty I’m fine thanks hope you are.  Yeah, I’m in the North, up to now we’ve only had a few frosty mornings here but no snow yet, would like to think it’s going to miss us out.


hi don its actually micheÃ¡l here lol  :Big Grin: 

just watched last nite and tonites ep 

not that interested in brenda stuff and bored with kerry daz and family

only watching jessie just to see how it all fits in with robron and it seems to be moving along nice with ellis going next door. one thing though the mill front door doesn’t seem very strong

loved the robron scenes tonite but would’ve been even better if they’d had even a little hug  :Love: 

think the stuff with graeme will be good and for sure robert will come out on top and I think it will look like nicola will double cross him with graeme but she might turn round and double double cross graeme instead if that makes sense

evey bit of the guyz sls are great but just wonder if ed don’t quite see them as number one just now

a few years ago when they were having secret meetings and getting loved up all the time was great and i know life moves on but over the weekend was i was rereading few fics i did back then and it was just so exciting and kinda innocent. there’ll deffo be good stuff coming soon with the surrogacy and stuff and suppose i’d just like more robron now  :Heart:

----------

Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There lets all stay postive nothing going to happen our Robron its all DRama  yeah and yeaj Nico will stab Rob in the back to save he own skin but i think Rob will get the better of Graham and get something on Graham you see and if they are still talking about this surracgy stuff all this is going to wraped very quickly yeah just hold in there it be fine and this time our Rob will have his husband Aaron fighting with him and the dingles to yeah so stay postive

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fans do you what i would love it just for once that 1 of our Rob`s  scams actully works out for it seems all the other chars seem to have there scams pay of of yeah and poor Rob seen to to fall flat like i said keep the faith our Robron will be just fine and now they are working togthere as a team and work things out as a couple and like next week with Liv`s s/l they are togther with her

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There fans just a thought some on Twitter that Kim Tate could team up with Rob and she might think this devolpment of Rob`s could be a green light and if so then mybe Robron could get there baby fund what do you think ? matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2019), Sug-din (30-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don its actually micheÃ¡l here lol 
> 
> just watched last nite and tonites ep 
> 
> not that interested in brenda stuff and bored with kerry daz and family
> 
> only watching jessie just to see how it all fits in with robron and it seems to be moving along nice with ellis going next door. one thing though the mill front door doesnât seem very strong
> 
> loved the robron scenes tonite but wouldâve been even better if theyâd had even a little hug 
> ...


Micheal I am so sorry, I do keep doing this, I must concentrate more, please forgive me, yet again. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Some good points there Micheal. Hopefully weâre heading back into  a time where the boys take more of a prominent role. I know the other characters have to have a chance but Robron are capable of doing so much more and covering things that only their characters can make interesting.

----------


## pond21

> Micheal I am so sorry, I do keep doing this, I must concentrate more, please forgive me, yet again.
> 
> Some good points there Micheal. Hopefully weâre heading back into  a time where the boys take more of a prominent role. I know the other characters have to have a chance but Robron are capable of doing so much more and covering things that only their characters can make interesting.


Hi Don i sometimes do that to its my age getting old lol and what did you think of last post ?  matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don i sometimes do that to its my age getting old lol and what did you think of last post ?  matty x


Hi Matty - think I must have been having a âSenior Momentâ lol 😆 

That would be a good twist if Robert & Kim actually agreed on something like that rather than the speculation that sheâs going to be nasty to him.  :Ponder: x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robert Sugden is left devastated as Graham Foster's revenge is revealed.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...foster-revenge

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> *Robert Sugden is left devastated as Graham Foster's revenge is revealed.*
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...foster-revenge


Poor Robert.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Poor Robert.


Hi Eddy i argee all he wants to do is to start a family with his true love Aaron his husband and gets knock down yeah it be nice for a change that our Rob scam actully works for Rob  all the other chars seem to get away with it

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (31-01-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Micheal I am so sorry, I do keep doing this, I must concentrate more, please forgive me, yet again.
> 
> Some good points there Micheal. Hopefully weâre heading back into  a time where the boys take more of a prominent role. I know the other characters have to have a chance but Robron are capable of doing so much more and covering things that only their characters can make interesting.


haha  :Smile:  no probs don x

looks like things going to move along tonite but I wonder what graemes revenge is exactly  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> haha  no probs don x
> 
> looks like things going to move along tonite but I wonder what graemes revenge is exactly


Hi Micheal something must happen soon and yeah Graham could be the one to shut our Rob`s scam now but they got this woman who has filmed something about a being a surratge if its our Robron something must happene for that to happen i know they film 6-8 weeks in andvace this could happen in the spring yeah

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal something must happen soon and yeah Graham could be the one to shut our Rob`s scam now but they got this woman who has filmed something about a being a surratge if its our Robron something must happene for that to happen i know they film 6-8 weeks in andvace this could happen in the spring yeah


hi matty  :Cheer:  hows you? ive seen on the news that the weather there is getting as bad as here so hope you don't get snowed in 

I didn't know that about them filming a surrogate so that means it must be moving along  :Smile:  

whatever happens for robert with graeme we know aaron will be there for him  :Love: 

and while he doing that then robert will be making sure billy is not going to bother aaron  :Angel:  

although I think maybe they will actually become friendly soon  :Searchme:

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 11/02/19. Week 7.*

Monday 11th February - Graham tips off the police. Marlon encourages Paddy to get answers. Matty steels himself.

Tuesday 12th February - Paddy braces himself for an encounter. Chas takes matters into her own hands. Faith tries to repair a rift.

Wednesday 13th February - Laurel enlists Dougâs help. Brendaâs plans are scuppered. Moira urges Cain to fight for Kyle.

Thursday 14th February 7pm - Ellis plans a surprise for Victoria. Laurel is grateful for Dougâs help. Dan and Kerry face eviction.

Thursday 14th February 8pm - Ellis and Billyâs confrontation escalates. Nicolaâs luck gets worse. Ryan bonds with Dawn.

Friday 15th February - Nicola takes drastic action. Jessie lays down the law. Dawn fights with her feelings.

----------

Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hi matty  hows you? ive seen on the news that the weather there is getting as bad as here so hope you don't get snowed in 
> 
> I didn't know that about them filming a surrogate so that means it must be moving along  
> 
> whatever happens for robert with graeme we know aaron will be there for him 
> 
> and while he doing that then robert will be making sure billy is not going to bother aaron  
> 
> although I think maybe they will actually become friendly soon


Hi Micheal so its all moving along very nicely for our Robron and if our Rob`s scam dont work this time something happen to make the baby work our yeah and no SNOW where i live lol

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening.  :Smile: 

Well, we've had no snow in north London, not yet anyway. However, there are now snow warnings for 9pm onwards. It's so cold out there.

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans just hold in there Our Rob is thick skined and this wont hold him back the more i think about it will make more derterime ro get the money yeah and i really want that smary +smriky face on Megan face be wiped of when she finds out what his Lovely Graham has done and Kim wont be happy to find out she been sleeping with Graham

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> haha  no probs don x
> 
> looks like things going to move along tonite but I wonder what graemes revenge is exactly


Thanks for being so understanding Micheal.  As long as Grahamâs revenge stops at the money side as far as Robron are concerned I can put up with that.

----------


## pond21

> Good evening. 
> 
> Well, we've had no snow in north London, not yet anyway. However, there are now snow warnings for 9pm onwards. It's so cold out there.


Hi Eddy no snow yet where i am lol what a lovely Robron momment in the portacabin yeah a few kisses we needed yeah so they booked the surragate in USA but of course it wont happen for momment yeah when Rob finds what Nicolas done yeah but it must still happen so Rob must find another way but of course our Rob will just bouce back he`s tough nut yeah and dont start me on Megan i wish i see her face when it all comes out about Joe yeah and of when Kim back she wont be happy to she Graham all cosy with Megan but somehow i still think this money could still come HF yeah mybe Rob sell his plan to Kim when she back what do you Eddy ?

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening. 
> 
> Well, we've had no snow in north London, not yet anyway. However, there are now snow warnings for 9pm onwards. It's so cold out there.


Look after yourselves everyone if youâre out in this cold weather. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Thanks for being so understanding Micheal.  As long as Grahamâs revenge stops at the money side as far as Robron are concerned I can put up with that.


Hi Don me too lovely mommets in the cabin a few kisses were a lovely touch like i said nothing going to happen its funny that Rob didnt cotton on that Grahmam knew yeah the old Rob would or will see our old Rob over the next few months? like teaming up Kim when she gets out mybe he he talks to aboput the housing project yeah something must happen if they are planning it yeah i know Rob thinks the money is theres but dont know what Nicola the snake has done so something must happen to get back on track for the surratge to happen and if true they are filming with this actroors atm and they film 6-8 in advance yeah something give and our Robron will finall get to fund this baby stuff and this graham+ROB+Nicola was filmed before xmas or after sorry for the long post hope you understand what im tring to say lov matty

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Is it just me or are ED trying to make some of the women unlikeable at the moment -
Vic, Maya, Jessie, Megan, Kerry and now Nicola. At this rate they are hardly going to have any nice women left. Maybe their plan is to make Vanity the only women that people like.  :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

Really liked all the boys scenes so far tonight - especially the kisses in the portacabin and Iâm sure I am not mistaken but Aaron started to remove Roberts jacket and it wouldnât be because it was too hot in there. :Moonie:  :Love:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thought both the boys looked good, did like Aaronâs hair in the cafe - first time Iâve really felt the need to comment on that.  :Embarrassment:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Paul_Robs (31-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see plenty of Robron tonight. And we even a kiss. Lovely.

 :Love:

----------

Paul_Robs (31-01-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Is it just me or are ED trying to make some of the women unlikeable at the moment -
> Vic, Maya, Jessie, Megan, Kerry and now Nicola. At this rate they are hardly going to have any nice women left. Maybe their plan is to make Vanity the only women that people like.


Hi Don i think TPTB want make Vanity the sucess that is our Robron well that will never happen there is only one power couple in Emmerdale and thats our Robron AND Robron forever :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Great to see plenty of Robron tonight. And we even a kiss. Lovely.


hi eddy yeah it was we had 3 kisses yeah and did you make of last few posts ? matty

----------

Paul_Robs (31-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don i think TPTB want make Vanity the sucess that is our Robron well that will never happen there is only one power couple in Emmerdale and thats our Robron AND Robron forever


They have no chance of that. :Nono:  No one comes close to Robron. :Heart:

----------


## pond21

> Really liked all the boys scenes so far tonight - especially the kisses in the portacabin and Iâm sure I am not mistaken but Aaron started to remove Roberts jacket and it wouldnât be because it was too hot in there.
> 
> Thought both the boys looked good, did like Aaronâs hair in the cafe - first time Iâve really felt the need to comment on that.


HI Don no i seen that our Aaron did started to remove his husband Jacket and to get down and some heavy you know what they cant keep there hands of each other oh im been a bit naughty :Moonie:  :Moonie:  :Nono:  :Rotfl:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi eddy yeah it was we had 3 kisses yeah and did you make of last few posts ? matty


Robert will bounce back, that's for sure. I just hope that next time he stays legal. The fact is that he and Nicola are in the wrong. I find it hard to believe that either of those would have been so stupid to think that they could get away with it. It is basically a silly story, but I am enjoying it as it keeps Robert on screen. 

I am worried at the way Emmerdale are portraying woman at present. Apart from Vanity of course.

----------

Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fANS do you what i just to see our OLD Rob just a few times just to get what he wants i want him get this money to start his Family with his sexy Husband yeah surly thats not much to ask for yeah its not like he going back to old ways thats never going to happen his husband and he always listens to Aaron yeah what do my friends think?

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Robert will bounce back, that's for sure. I just hope that next time he stays legal. The fact is that he and Nicola are in the wrong. I find it hard to believe that either of those would have been so stupid to think that they could get away with it. It is basically a silly story, but I am enjoying it as it keeps Robert on screen. 
> 
> I am worried at the way Emmerdale are portraying woman at present. Apart from Vanity of course.


Yeah i totally argee yeah so like i said something must happen for our Robron to get there money for this surragte yeah if not from this s/l but from something yeah but of course we have to wait and it will come clea over time yeah

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi THere so they did get up to some naught stuff :Moonie:  :Moonie: and all im saying do dont want to mess with our Rob yeah and yeah its stealing but he done it for all the right reasons yeah and why is Mrgan even there there i just cant wait to see that smile wiped from her face when it all comes out

----------

Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans come on now lets all stay postive nothing going happen to our Robron you bet our Rob will get somthing on Graham like what really happened to Joe Tate yeah and nobody`s going to jail end off and when Kim comes back she wont be happy to see Megan yeah and i bet Graham havet told him about him and her no i wonder its that Rob will use against him welll something must give way for our Robron to get baby fund yeah but hold in there it be well worth the wait and this surragte s/l must happen they keep talking about it

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

More good scenes with our boys.  No prizes for guessing what theyâd been up to at the start of the second episode. :Heart:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie: 

Iâm confused a bit - Graham has got what he wanted from the schemers, what more can he be after.  I may be mistaken but him saying, âget out of my houseââ is not strictly true - I thought it was Kimâs and he was just an employee, or is he? Would like to see Megan just tossed aside when Kim returns.

I even managed to put up with the Daz etc stuff because we got so much great Robron content tonight.  They really do up the viewability (is that even a word?) of any episodes that they appear in.  :Wub:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (31-01-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-02-2019), Paul_Robs (31-01-2019)

----------


## pond21

> More good scenes with our boys.  No prizes for guessing what theyâd been up to at the start of the second episode.
> 
> Iâm confused a bit - Graham has got what he wanted from the schemers, what more can he be after.  I may be mistaken but him saying, âget out of my houseââ is not strictly true - I thought it was Kimâs and he was just an employee, or is he? Would like to see Megan just tossed aside when Kim returns.
> 
> I even managed to put up with the Daz etc stuff because we got so much great Robron content tonight.  They really do up the viewability (is that even a word?) of any episodes that they appear in.


Hi Don i argee its Kim House not Graham our Rob will bounce back you see and you dont mess with our Rob yes his husband has calmed him dowm over the years but just for once i would love to the old Rob to get what he wants yeah not much to ask for for is it Emmerdale

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-02-2019), Sug-din (31-01-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*

Who bumps into a familiar face in the most unlikely of places?
Whose illness fears look set to become reality after symptoms worsen?
Which two very surprising characters could find love after a misunderstanding?
Who is hit with a huge accusation after a deadly event nearly kills a child?
Who is forced to deal with some huge family issues after making a big discovery?

Remember that these relate to all of our soaps and not just to Emmerdale.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-02-2019), Sug-din (01-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert both appear tonight.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-02-2019), Sug-din (01-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Aaron and Robert both appear tonight.




 :Cheer:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

great the guyz both in tonites ep  :Love: 

graeme will think hes got one over on robert but robert won't leave it there and it will swing back  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I wonder if he does more digging and finds that graeme had more to do with joe disappearance than he's let on and he'll then use that to get back at him  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (01-02-2019), lizann (01-02-2019), Sug-din (01-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The sooner Megan gets knocked off her high horse the better.  Would love to see Kim sort her out, better still Graham get annoyed that sheâs spreadig it around the Village and he tells her to get lost. :Sad:

----------

lizann (01-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So the usual thing, we have some lovely romantic scenes with our boys last night and then they are fighting tonight. Do we need to have this rinse and repeat every time? Itâs very boring and tedious. 

The boys did look good though and theyâll get through this, together.  :Heart:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (01-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

> The sooner Megan gets knocked off her high horse the better.  Would love to see Kim sort her out, better still Graham get annoyed that she’s spreadig it around the Village and he tells her to get lost.


who owns megan's house? 

she really is acting so high n mighty

----------

EddyBee (01-02-2019), Sug-din (01-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Has Megan sold her child as we never see her now and Megan is never at home (whoever owns it) to look after her?  :Ponder:

----------


## EddyBee

I'm just really enjoying having Aaron and Robert back on my TV screen. However, this Home Farm story line is very silly. I'm hoping that it is now coming to an end and that the focus will now be on the surrogacy.

----------

Sug-din (01-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews.*

Just posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website. I'm sorry, no Robron.

*CLICK HERE.*

----------

Sug-din (01-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Next week's video previews.*
> 
> Just posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website. I'm sorry, no Robron.
> 
> *CLICK HERE.*


I know Liv deserves to be happy but Iâd rather she didnât get involved with Jacob - she could do so much better, he is such a misery, Even before all this started with Maya.

----------

EddyBee (02-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I'm just really enjoying having Aaron and Robert back on my TV screen. However, this Home Farm story line is very silly. I'm hoping that it is now coming to an end and that the focus will now be on the surrogacy.


I agree Eddy ... I like tonight,  :Ninja:  was just upset about the surrogacy opportunity not going ahead as he thought. He did say to  :Cartman:  early on that it was a risk but recently he seemed very happy to let  :Cartman:  go along with it so he does have to accept some vague understanding that  :Cartman:  was trying to 'get rich quick' for their dream.  :Ninja:  does have a tendency to sulk immediately after things go wrong, it wouldn't surprise me if by next week it will seem like nothing has happened. If the rumours are true about the actor doing the surrogacy filming then this a quick after event sulk and they will be back on track soon. I do see Robron getting mad with Nicola and not allowing Graham to get any more over on them ... fun times.

----------

EddyBee (02-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-02-2019), Sug-din (02-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I agree Eddy ... I like tonight,  was just upset about the surrogacy opportunity not going ahead as he thought. He did say to  early on that it was a risk but recently he seemed very happy to let  go along with it so he does have to accept some vague understanding that  was trying to 'get rich quick' for their dream.  does have a tendency to sulk immediately after things go wrong, it wouldn't surprise me if by next week it will seem like nothing has happened. If the rumours are true about the actor doing the surrogacy filming then this a quick after event sulk and they will be back on track soon. I do see Robron getting mad with Nicola and not allowing Graham to get any more over on them ... fun times.


Morning Paul what a great post and i argee 100% our poor Rob realll cant do right from wrong all this to get there dream Family started and yesh a risky but he was doing for the right reasons and i just hope either Robron/Rob finds somthing about what Graham did to Joe or tell Kim about him and the so high and mighty Megan but the main thing this our Robron will pull togther as husbands and pull togther  what you think paul?

----------

EddyBee (02-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-02-2019), Paul_Robs (02-02-2019), Sug-din (02-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Morning everybody  has anybody been watching the classic Emmerdale on itv3 yet?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-02-2019), Sug-din (02-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Afternoon everybody i have a theroy bear with me the Robron reunion of last year was the  mid Feb yeah wouldnt it lovely if get the ball started on the same date yeah and it be our Maxine ep to start it ? any thoughts of that? matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-02-2019), Sug-din (02-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody whats everybody doing this w/e? ive been watching some cary on films always make me laugh and wtach endvour later and just everybody know the new series of Endvour starts on  8the or 10 of Feb or can somebody just confirm it ? matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-02-2019), Sug-din (02-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning everybody  has anybody been watching the classic Emmerdale on itv3 yet?


hi matty  :Cheer:  we don't get that channel but it must be strange watching ed from a long time ago specially if some of the charecters are still in it.

I've been watching some early robron on yt from 2014  :Heart:  seems such a long time ago now and their hair was so different  :Love: 

sure there'll be some good stuff coming up soon and they only put the surogacy off for a little while  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (02-02-2019), Sug-din (02-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hi matty  we don't get that channel but it must be strange watching ed from a long time ago specially if some of the charecters are still in it.
> 
> I've been watching some early robron on yt from 2014  seems such a long time ago now and their hair was so different 
> 
> sure there'll be some good stuff coming up soon and they only put the surogacy off for a little while


Hi Micheal i will PM you might like yeah lov matty x

----------

EddyBee (02-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning everybody  has anybody been watching the classic Emmerdale on itv3 yet?


Seen odd bits but havenât watched a full episode yet.🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope Everyone is having a good weekend and that you are all staying safe during this snowy and icy weather. Take care. 👋

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal i will PM you might like yeah lov matty x


Matty your mailbox is full I can't reply x

----------


## pond21

> Matty your mailbox is full I can't reply x


Hi Dont how its full and ive empited most off them now so you try and reply again Micheal matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Seen odd bits but haven’t watched a full episode yet.


That's where I'm at.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019), Sug-din (03-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> That's where I'm at.


Hi eddy ive got it on series link and i watch it when i get back from work and Eddy the new series Of Endvour starts next sunday at 8pm from the preview they show on itv3 and going by the trailer i thought i saw Jeff Stewert who played Reg Holiis from the Bill

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi eddy ive got it on series link and i watch it when i get back from work and Eddy the new series Of Endvour starts next sunday at 8pm from the preview they show on itv3 and going by the trailer i thought i saw Jeff Stewert who played Reg Holiis from the Bill


Good old Reg Hollis. He was a great character and a favourite of mine for years. I'm just going to watch a Midsomer, one that I don't think I have seen before.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019), Sug-din (03-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

It's soooooo cold, -3c here but forecast to rise quickly, stay dry with lots of lovely winter sun shininess. The heavy snow that had settled here late Thursday/early Friday and which had frozen solid has largely gone. I'm hoping that is the last that we will see of the horrid stuff.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019), Sug-din (03-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> It's soooooo cold, -3c here but forecast to rise quickly, stay dry with lots of lovely winter sun shininess. The heavy snow that had settled here late Thursday/early Friday and which had frozen solid has largely gone. I'm hoping that is the last that we will see of the horrid stuff.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Morning Eddy how much snow you get in tyhe south east?  im in the south Midlands and hand about 5ins

----------

EddyBee (03-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> It's soooooo cold, -3c here but forecast to rise quickly, stay dry with lots of lovely winter sun shininess. The heavy snow that had settled here late Thursday/early Friday and which had frozen solid has largely gone. I'm hoping that is the last that we will see of the horrid stuff.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Morning Eddy👋

Itâs not often we can say this but itâs warmer âUp Northâ itâs 1c here. Still got a bit snow lying but it is supposed to stay away from now - like you, I donât like snow. Itâs ok on Christmas cards and pictures, but thatâs all.

Have a good day and hope everyone else does too.🙂

----------

EddyBee (03-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Morning Eddy how much snow you get in tyhe south east?  im in the south Midlands and hand about 5ins


It was about 5 to 6 inches. It fell last Thursday night/Friday morning and froze solid almost immediately. However, Friday afternoon bought a lot of sleet and spells of sunshine, so the snow started to melt. It was all gone by Saturday morning.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> It was about 5 to 6 inches. It fell last Thursday night/Friday morning and froze solid almost immediately. However, Friday afternoon bought a lot of sleet and spells of sunshine, so the snow started to melt. It was all gone by Saturday morning.


so Eddy snow all gone ? we still have some down south but the roads are clear at least hers a thought i posted this yesterday to Don what do you think if they start this surracy s/l and have this surragate s/l in the middle of Feb around the date from last years reunion episode would be a lovley touch yeah and hope its our own Maxine who will start it? what do you think? Eddy matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019), Sug-din (03-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Evening Fellow fans im watching Star Wars on itv2 now whats everybdoy else is doing? and Don looks like Endvour the new series starts next week on itv at 8pm and going the preiview i think i saw Jeff Stewart who played Reg Holiis from the Bill

----------

EddyBee (04-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans and i might watch the reunion eps later and the wedding eps too later nothing else on tv to watch

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019), Sug-din (03-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Evening Fellow fans im watching Star Wars on itv2 now whats everybdoy else is doing? and Don looks like Endvour the new series starts next week on itv at 8pm and going the preiview i think i saw Jeff Stewart who played Reg Holiis from the Bill


Evening Matty👋 Actually watching Dancing on Ice - donât always do that. Will watch Vera after that to see if I can guess what part of my area they are filming from this week. Will catch up on Endeavour when it starts - thanks. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Evening Matty Actually watching Dancing on Ice - donât always do that. Will watch Vera after that to see if I can guess what part of my area they are filming from this week. Will catch up on Endeavour when it starts - thanks.


moring don  :Cheer: 

we get dancing with the stars on sunday night here similar thing but no ice  :Rotfl: 

are the guyz in tonites ep  :Confused:  or is it mainly dawn stuff and also maya  :Sad:

----------


## Sug-din

> moring don 
> 
> we get dancing with the stars on sunday night here similar thing but no ice 
> 
> are the guyz in tonites ep  or is it mainly dawn stuff and also maya


Morning Micheal👋
We have a programme like that too over here - Strictly Come Dancing.

Iâm not 100% certain but Iâm sure I read somewhere that the boys are on tonight.👍
Thankfully it looks like this Maya and Jacob storyline is coming to an end shortly - Iâve found it very uncomfortable to watch.

Letâs keep our fingers crossed that the boys are on tonight, that will brighten up any episode. :Heart:  :Cheer:

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

@pond21

I have just sent you a private message.

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans i what they do now that Charly Webb is having no 3 baby? will they write he out for another 12 months like last time ? it was a pity they didnt send her down for the acid attack yeah thoughts matty

----------

Sug-din (04-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi i see that Bed Prostous who played  Joe posted a pic from USA last week and very much sounds like that Joe want be coming back yeah and another i thought of both Diane and Vic and been so high and Mighty and if the fav Son ever come back they be all over him and be over and saying things the place was never the same when you werent here yeah and that sort of thing and we know that Andy was there Fav over our Rob who is always 2nd best

----------

Sug-din (04-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fans i what they do now that Charly Webb is having no 3 baby? will they write he out for another 12 months like last time ? it was a pity they didnt send her down for the acid attack yeah thoughts matty


Yes, Charley will be going on maternity. My guess is that the Emmerdale production team will be kicking themselves for not sending her Debbie character to prison when they could have done.

----------

Sug-din (04-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Yes, Charley will be going on maternity. My guess is that the Emmerdale production team will be kicking themselves for not sending her Debbie character to prison when they could have done.


That was my first thought when I heard about the baby. It would have been a lot easier for them if theyâd just sent Debbie to prison - but they probably thought she was too popular a character and would be missed. :Lol:  :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (04-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi i see that Bed Prostous who played  Joe posted a pic from USA last week and very much sounds like that Joe want be coming back yeah and another i thought of both Diane and Vic and been so high and Mighty and if the fav Son ever come back they be all over him and be over and saying things the place was never the same when you werent here yeah and that sort of thing and we know that Andy was there Fav over our Rob who is always 2nd best



This is maybe an unpopular opinion but I really hope that Andy and also Adam donât come back. :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> This is maybe an unpopular opinion but I really hope that Andy and also Adam donât come back.


Hi Don i dont mind Andy its just the our Rob was always 2nd best and Andy can do no wrong and our Rob do 1 little thing and hes evil and awful yeah and like i said i just wish for our Rob one of his scams would work out yeah

----------

EddyBee (04-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019), Sug-din (04-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don i dont mind Andy its just the our Rob was always 2nd best and Andy can do no wrong and our Rob do 1 little thing and hes evil and awful yeah and like i said i just wish for our Rob one of his scams would work out yeah


Vic & Diane still donât know about Andy arranging to have Robert shot and probably even if they did, theyâd say that Robert drove him to it and it wasnât his fault. It would be great if just for once they did let him succeed at something. 👍

----------

EddyBee (04-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

> That was my first thought when I heard about the baby. It would have been a lot easier for them if they’d just sent Debbie to prison - but they probably thought she was too popular a character and would be missed.


that is wrong, debbie popular and missed

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019), Perdita (04-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

We have Robert in tonight's episode but no Aaron.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019), Sug-din (04-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

:Cartman: looking good tonight in the few scenes we saw of him.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wish everyone would stop putting all the blame on    :Cartman: for this whole scam - he wasnât the one that was actually transferring the money, if Nicola hadnât wanted to do it she could have stopped any time. 

Wonât say anything about Maya except itâs time she was gone. :Thumbsdown: 

Hopefully we see both the boys tomorrow. :Heart:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (04-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's picture previews.* 

Pics with some spoilers on the main ITV Emmerdale site.

*CLICK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019), Sug-din (04-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Next week's picture previews.* 
> 
> Pics with some spoilers on the main ITV Emmerdale site.
> 
> *CLICK HERE.*


Was looking forward, kind of, to Marlon & Paddy in Ireland but unfortunately Jessie is going to be there too. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (04-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Magazine scans, pics and spoilers.* 

I'm afraid there's nothing for Robron this week. However, if you are interested in the other characters/story lines click on the following links.  :Smile: 

*Pete and Rhona.*

https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...75699980992513

https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...75281674706944

*Cain/Graham.*

https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...74618358112257

*Dawn/Ryan.*

https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...74873048793091

*Paddy.*

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...77533911011328

*Inside Soap Next Week.*

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...77754011320320

*Billy and Ellis.*

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...78437016027137

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019), Sug-din (05-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert rumour/spoiler.*

There’s some embargoed spoiler stuff for next week. This is quite possibly Robron related. From 'The Emmerdaily', a source that is usually very reliable.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Aaron and Robert rumour/spoiler.*
> 
> Thereâs some embargoed spoiler stuff for next week. This is quite possibly Robron related. From 'The Emmerdaily', a source that is usually very reliable.


Morning Eddy 👋
Thanks for links, yet again.  The possible embargoed stuff for Robron sounds as though it may be interesting.👍

----------

EddyBee (05-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Was looking forward, kind of, to Marlon & Paddy in Ireland but unfortunately Jessie is going to be there too.


hi don  :Cheer: 

they have filmed in newcastle co down which is in the north but I think when they film stuff outside the village its usually quite a few weeks before its actually shown

for what we actually see it might not be very obvs why they've bothered  :Rotfl:

----------

EddyBee (05-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Aaron and Robert rumour/spoiler.*
> 
> Thereâs some embargoed spoiler stuff for next week. This is quite possibly Robron related. From 'The Emmerdaily', a source that is usually very reliable.


thanx for all the spoilers as usual eddie  :Cheer: 

i'd have thought the surrogacy stuff was on hold for a bit so it might be its something else  :Searchme: 

anyway always good to see the guyz whatever the sl is  :Big Grin: 

I think they are both in tonites ep aren't they  :Cool: 

btw I didn't guess that  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (05-02-2019), Sug-din (05-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans i like tonights Ep our Robron looking out for Liv which is lovely and some nice words from Rob to nicola and i think she could find some dirt on Graham or even Rob for that matter well something must happen for our Robron to even think about the surragte if we that lady coming in soon yeah well i guess we have to wait and see

----------

EddyBee (06-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Maya is a twisted/evil individual. :Sick: 

Some great scenes with the boys tonight - good to see them back on track again and going out as a couple and doing the bad guy, good guy stuff with Liv.  They are a real family unit and they were looking good too.  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (06-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-02-2019), lizann (06-02-2019), Paul_Robs (05-02-2019), tammyy2j (06-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Fellow Fans i like tonights Ep our Robron looking out for Liv which is lovely and some nice words from Rob to nicola and i think she could find some dirt on Graham or even Rob for that matter well something must happen for our Robron to even think about the surragte if we that lady coming in soon yeah well i guess we have to wait and see


hi matty  :Cheer: 

yea I liked tonites ep and I think youre right about graeme it will turn around again sooner or later  :Ponder: 

I know just aaron looking out for liv but I like her sl as well and I hope she explains it to him as im sure he will help her when he understands  :Angel: 

robert was being calm influence cos he loves aaron and cares about liv and it may be him who helps aaron see it  :Love: 

that maya is just bad and sooner she gone the better  :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (06-02-2019), Paul_Robs (05-02-2019), Sug-din (05-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Maya is a twisted/evil individual.
> 
> Some great scenes with the boys tonight - good to see them back on track again and going out as a couple and doing the bad guy, good guy stuff with Liv.  They are a real family unit and they were looking good too.


Hi Don good points and what did you think of my lst few posts ? im going FB messgae something you might like matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don good points and what did you think of my lst few posts ? im going FB messgae something you might like matty x


Thanks Matty. Robert was good tonight the way he was trying to stick up for Liv and I did like the way he was trying to reassure Nicola too - he can be so caring to other peopleâs feelngs when he wants to be. Iâll go and check my FB. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-02-2019), Paul_Robs (05-02-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Robert was too nice with Nicola, has he a revenge plan for her and also Graham?

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

afternoon robroners  :Cheer: 

I think aaron catches maya and jacob tonite and has her sussed so that should be good  :Thumbsup: 

she needs to be gone but I think she has fall and stays around a bit  :Mad: 


paul your mailbox full

----------

Sug-din (06-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Really good scenes with  :Ninja: & Liv, just a shame that :Cartman: wasnât there to make it a full family discussion.   :Cheer: 

Hopefully that twisted woman is on her way out. :Sick:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

i like that aaron got maya caught out with jakey

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), Sug-din (06-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I really wish I had not watched tonight. Far, far, far too much of Jacob and Maya.  :Mad:  I find it completely repulsive to watch. I just don't feel that it belongs on tea-time telly. The sooner it finishes, the better.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), Sug-din (06-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I really wish I had not watched tonight. Far, far, far too much of Jacob and Maya.  I find it completely repulsive to watch. I just don't feel that it belongs on tea-time telly. The sooner it finishes, the better.


Totally agree that itâs not suitable for this time of day tele - I know these subjects have to be brought to peoples attention but there is a correct time and place where it does not offend people. 

I only watched as I was hoping the whole Roblivion family would be on tonight.

----------

EddyBee (06-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), Paul_Robs (06-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Really good scenes with & Liv, just a shame thatwasnât there to make it a full family discussion.  
> 
> Hopefully that twisted woman is on her way out.


Hi Don yeah was lovely a brother+Sister talk and it was a pity our Rob wasnt there and then he could tell Liv that being bi-sexual is fine and he feels comfortble with who he is yeah and that would be a nice scene all 3 different sides yeah if you get what im saying  matty

----------

EddyBee (06-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), Paul_Robs (06-02-2019), Sug-din (06-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert are in tonight's first episode. I'm not sure about the second episode.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), Sug-din (07-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 18/02/19. Week 8.*

Monday 18th February - Dawn is confronted with her past. Billy and Tracy grow closer. A surprise turnaround shocks Nicola.

Tuesday 19th February - Ryan is put in an awkward situation. Paddy gives Marlon inspiration. Rishi assumes the worst.

Wednesday 20th February - Bernice is stunned by a revelation. Charity continues to meddle. Cain and Matty are thrown together.

Thursday 21st February 7pm - Matty deliberately ignores a warning. Charity's efforts are rebuffed. Rishi refuses to admit the truth.

Thursday 21st February 8pm - Livid Pete points the finger. Debbie's behaviour raises suspicion. Charity offers an apology.

Friday 22nd February - Jai and Priya reach a decision. Sarah attempts to intervene in Debbie's life. Matty struggles to make amend.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), Sug-din (07-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I know it’s cruel but I really don’t care how well or not Maya is in the next episode.

Some nice domestic scenes with the boys - first having a meal in the Cafe and then being the over protective Dads/Brothers with Liv. They both looked good too.

Has anyone else been having problems trying to post on here in the last 20 minutes.?

----------

EddyBee (07-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), Paul_Robs (07-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

watched first ep but we don't second for an hour

maya's fall was so pathetic  :Rotfl:  almost like shes going to play it up to stay but hope it doesn't make Jacob feel sorry for her 

nice to see the guyz and I know people have criticised aaron but hes just being caring for his little sister  :Smile: 

in fact it would be nice if it was him that Jacob explained what had happened with maya  :Angel:

----------

EddyBee (07-02-2019), Sug-din (07-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I know it’s cruel but I really don’t care how well or not Maya is in the next episode.
> 
> Some nice domestic scenes with the boys - first having a meal in the Cafe and then being the over protective Dads/Brothers with Liv. They both looked good too.
> 
> Has anyone else been having problems trying to post on here in the last 20 minutes.?


Agreed on Maya. I just don't care. As you all know, I hate this ****e with Jacob/Maya and daft David. I'm hoping it will end sooner rather than later.

PS - I've had no problems posting on here.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), Sug-din (07-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Anyone else now convinced that Jai and Manpreet are going to be lovers, behind Rishi's back? Obvious from a mile off.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019), lizann (07-02-2019), Paul_Robs (07-02-2019), Sug-din (07-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but that was vomit inducing - wish I hadnât watched it. :Sick:

----------

EddyBee (07-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

jakey back in maya's hold

i thought she was going to be preggers

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

just watched the second ep

sorry but the maya stuff was just creepy and hard to watch

also feel sorry for liv and what it'll all mean for her

----------

EddyBee (08-02-2019), Sug-din (08-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*

Which community faces terror as a killer is on the loose â and who could bring them to justice?
Who goes on a journey to find a familiar face and bring them home at last?
Who invests in a new business when the current owner decides to pack up and leave?
Who fears the worst when they discover the person they love has been violently attacked â and remains in danger?
Which lovestruck youngster thinks their luck is in â but has the wrong end of the stick with someone who is very much taken?

Remember, these spoilers relate to all of our soaps and not just to Emmerdale. 

PS - Good morning everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-02-2019), Perdita (08-02-2019), Sug-din (09-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

Ever so windy here in north London. However, it is dry and mild at 10c and rising with lots of lovely winter sunshine. I rather like it. I hope everyone has a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-02-2019), Sug-din (09-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Video previews for next week.*

As usual, they are on the main ITV Emmerdale webside. There's nothing Robron related. In fact there's nothing there that is ev en remotely interesting ... IMO.
*
LOOK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-02-2019), Sug-din (09-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

afternoon everyone  :Cheer: 

its very wet here and we had high winds but have not lost power although lots of people have 

thanx for the spoilers  :Thumbsup:  so does it mean not much of the guyz next week then  :Sad: 

also I wonder if the maya thing going to drag on for a while  :Confused:  

I suppose its an 'issue' but just wonder who ed thinks the sl actually appeals to  :Searchme: 

anyway have a nice weekend everyone  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (09-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

From what I have read, we will be seeing quite a lot of Aaron and Robert next week.

----------

Sug-din (09-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Video previews for next week.*
> 
> As usual, they are on the main ITV Emmerdale webside. There's nothing Robron related. In fact there's nothing there that is ev en remotely interesting ... IMO.
> *
> LOOK HERE.*



Thanks again for link Eddy.  Only looked at one of the previews and Vic doesnât deserve to have a relationship with anyone she is so ungrateful.  None of the others made me want to even look.

----------

EddyBee (09-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I havenât watched last nights episode yet is it worth it - meaning are the boys in it?

Itâs been a very windy day here too but not too cold.

Hope Everyone is having a good weekend. :Cheer:

----------


## pond21

> I havenât watched last nights episode yet is it worth it - meaning are the boys in it?
> 
> Itâs been a very windy day here too but not too cold.
> 
> Hope Everyone is having a good weekend.


Hi Don dont watch it i didnt not worth it all im saying is Graham is getting is stpid and dont start me Mrgan i really cant wait to see that smug face when he knows the truth and come on now ED let someone find out what really happened to Joe and let it be our Rob who does it and then he can use that against him and then Robron can have there money for there baby fund

----------

Sug-din (09-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi BTW i  be watching the new series Endvour anybody else is ? matty

----------


## EddyBee

> I haven’t watched last nights episode yet is it worth it - meaning are the boys in it?
> 
> It’s been a very windy day here too but not too cold.
> 
> Hope Everyone is having a good weekend.


My advice is not to watch it. There is far too much of the nauseating Jacob/Maya stuff in it. Really horrid.

----------

Sug-din (09-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi BTW i  be watching the new series Endvour anybody else is ? matty


I've never watched. I suspect that I would like it as I am a huge fan of Morse and Lewis. I need to give it a go some time.

----------


## pond21

> I've never watched. I suspect that I would like it as I am a huge fan of Morse and Lewis. I need to give it a go some time.


i would give it a go Eddy its all about when Morse started out as a DC and how it all started yeah but i think this will be the last yeah i think Shaun Evans who play Endvour Morse said in RT that ITV havent commised a another series but might do but this is the 5 or 6 sereis but i think this series marks the 30 years of IM so bet this will be the last but Eddy i would watch this series

----------

EddyBee (09-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don dont watch it i didnt not worth it all im saying is Graham is getting is stpid and dont start me Mrgan i really cant wait to see that smug face when he knows the truth and come on now ED let someone find out what really happened to Joe and let it be our Rob who does it and then he can use that against him and then Robron can have there money for there baby fund


Hi Matty - I wonât bother if you think that, thanks.👍

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi BTW i  be watching the new series Endvour anybody else is ? matty


Iâll watch it as Iâve watched the other series, they were entertaining.

----------


## Sug-din

> My advice is not to watch it. There is far too much of the nauseating Jacob/Maya stuff in it. Really horrid.


Thanks Eddy, I canât watch it easily even when I know Robron are in an episode so I wonât bother watching it at all if theyâre not on. Hope this storyline comes to an end soon.   :Sick: Canât believe thereâs still a fair haired woman responsible for me missing some episodes of ED. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (10-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody i cant wait to watch Endvour tonight looks great and by the sounds of this series sounds its going to be darker

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody i think ED is going way OTT with Graham+Megan setting  cain up and Graham planting Joe`s watch in the gargage  to let Cain take  the fall come on ED and get  a grip KB+JH+LS sort it put this s/l is a big joke plaese sort

----------

EddyBee (10-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019), Sug-din (10-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody i cant wait to watch Endvour tonight looks great and by the sounds of this series sounds its going to be darker


Iâm going to watch it too - the tv trailer has dragged me in already. 👍

----------

EddyBee (10-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Iâm going to watch it too - the tv trailer has dragged me in already. 👍


Hi Don what did you think of my last post about Graham+Megan+Cain stuff? that trailer for Endvour wasnt that Reg Hollis and Jeff Stewert who played him ?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019), Sug-din (10-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don what did you think of my last post about Graham+Megan+Cain stuff? that trailer for Endvour wasnt that Reg Hollis and Jeff Stewert who played him ?


Hi Matty youâre right that ED is  OTT the way they are setting Cain up.  Itâs really time this storyline was over, itâs going to be another one of those is he, isnât he dead or who did it things that will drag on for far too long.  Hopefully it will all come to a head when Kim comes back - not that Iâm really looking forward to that. 

I think it as the actor that played him yes? 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

where is joe's body, with no body how can a murderer be charged on cain?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019), Sug-din (10-02-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> where is joe's body, with no body how can a murderer be charged on cain?


The charge is possible but prosecution has to have strong evidence, a lot can be circumstancial .. think that is how Cain is being set up by Graham planting the watch... if Cain is not to go to prison, they need to bring back Joe Tate, possibly with replacement actor if Ned is otherwise engaged ....

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019), lizann (11-02-2019), Sug-din (10-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Cain will be left furious on Emmerdale next week after discovering that Graham has tried to set him up.*

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-02-2019), lizann (11-02-2019), Sug-din (10-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hi robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone had nice weekend

eddie - thanx for the spoilers and heads up that weâll be seeing lots of aaron and robert this week  :Love: 

matty - ive never seen endeavour but sounds good seems we have it on our v1 channel on tuesday so iâll give it a look. donât know if itâs the same ep but its about a school girl getting murdered  :Confused: 

don - you mentioned strictly come dancing which is like our dancing with the stars well in your show there is a good looking fella called aj pritchard and you might know he has a brother curtis who is in our show but couple of days before the start of this years they were both badly attacked in england and he had to pull out at last minute but anyway he made appearance tonite when they have a bit where just the pros dance and he looked in great form  :Big Grin: 

paul - your mailbox still full  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (10-02-2019), Sug-din (10-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi robroners  hope everyone had nice weekend
> 
> eddie - thanx for the spoilers and heads up that weâll be seeing lots of aaron and robert this week 
> 
> matty - ive never seen endeavour but sounds good seems we have it on our v1 channel on tuesday so iâll give it a look. donât know if itâs the same ep but its about a school girl getting murdered 
> 
> don - you mentioned strictly come dancing which is like our dancing with the stars well in your show there is a good looking fella called aj pritchard and you might know he has a brother curtis who is in our show but couple of days before the start of this years they were both badly attacked in england and he had to pull out at last minute but anyway he made appearance tonite when they have a bit where just the pros dance and he looked in great form 
> 
> paul - your mailbox still full


Hi Micheal👋
Had good weekend thanks, hope you did too.  I saw that about the Pritchard boys. Itâs good to know theyâve managed to get over it and get on with their jobs. 👍

----------

EddyBee (10-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Matty

Think we were wrong about that actor - thinking about it he would be a lot older than that now.

I donât know about you but I actually found it harder to get into than the usual Endeavour episodes, maybe itâs just me.  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

> *Cain will be left furious on Emmerdale next week after discovering that Graham has tried to set him up.*
> 
> *LOOK HERE.*


 does cain find the watch before the coppers?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> does cain find the watch before the coppers?


I don't know for sure. However, I think it's safe to assume that Cain does find the watch before the police. I say that because the pictures in the Daily Mirror shows him with it. Had the police found it, they would not have allowed Cain to walk off with it ... I think.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-02-2019), lizann (11-02-2019), Perdita (11-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I don't know for sure. However, I think it's safe to assume that Cain does find the watch before the police. I say that because the pictures in the Daily Mirror show him with it. Had the police found it, they would not have allowed cain to walk off with it ... I think.


Hi Eddie  :Cheer:  do you know where this new guy played by Dean Andrews fits into things as you usually know stuff and I wondered if it also something to do with Cain  :Confused: 

Maya is not only horrible cos of what she is doing to Jacob but it seems that Liv will be hurt as well although I don't think Jacob will mean to but Maya will be jealous and manipulate him  :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (11-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hi Eddie  do you know where this new guy played by Dean Andrews fits into things as you usually know stuff and I wondered if it also something to do with Cain 
> 
> Maya is not only horrible cos of what she is doing to Jacob but it seems that Liv will be hurt as well although I don't think Jacob will mean to but Maya will be jealous and manipulate him


is he amy's new man?

----------

EddyBee (11-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddie  do you know where this new guy played by Dean Andrews fits into things as you usually know stuff and I wondered if it also something to do with Cain 
> 
> Maya is not only horrible cos of what she is doing to Jacob but it seems that Liv will be hurt as well although I don't think Jacob will mean to but Maya will be jealous and manipulate him


At present, I really don't know but I will try to get some info.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I have to say I found tonight boring. Maya is sick. Paddy & Marlon stuff is just stupid.  Graham is just one dimensional. 

Itâs my own fault for watching.


Where are the boys when you need them?

----------

EddyBee (11-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I have to say I found tonight boring. Maya is sick. Paddy & Marlon stuff is just stupid.  Graham is just one dimensional. 
> 
> Itâs my own fault for watching.
> 
> 
> Where are the boys when you need them?


hi don  :Cheer: 

just hate even listening to maya she really is sick 

strange but I actually was pleased that cain found the watch and told graeme  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

agree about the boyz and do we really need all that with brenda and doug  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (11-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> just hate even listening to maya she really is sick 
> 
> strange but I actually was pleased that cain found the watch and told graeme 
> 
> agree about the boyz and do we really need all that with brenda and doug



Hi Micheal👋

She doenât even need to say anything just the looks she gives is upsetting.

I agree Iâm pleased Cain got one over on Mr Boring.

Hopefully weâll get some Valentines Day stuff with the boys.

I think itâs ridiculous and unrealistic that Brenda would be spending so much time in the house of the woman who was the cause of her marriage break up.

----------

EddyBee (11-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I have to say I found tonight boring. Maya is sick. Paddy & Marlon stuff is just stupid.  Graham is just one dimensional. 
> 
> It’s my own fault for watching.
> 
> 
> Where are the boys when you need them?


I wandered off as soon as Emmerdale started and did not return. It was more of an accident than deliberate, but I'm pleased as I made myself a delicious omelette instead.

----------

Sug-din (11-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture previews and a few spoilers for next week.*

They've just been posted on the main ITV Emmerdale website. I'm afraid there's no Aaron and Robert.
*
Look here.*

----------

Sug-din (11-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I wandered off as soon as Emmerdale started and did not return. It was more of an accident than deliberate, but I'm pleased as I made myself a delicious omelette instead.


That would definetly be more enjoyable - wish Iâd done something like that instead.👍

----------

EddyBee (12-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Morning everybody just a quick Question has Claire King resumed filming yet? and loved Cain being back to his ways Graham better watch out if the old is back he better watch his back and i think we might get some lovely Robron momments this week if they are not in it next week

----------

Sug-din (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning everybody just a quick Question has Claire King resumed filming yet? and loved Cain being back to his ways Graham better watch out if the old is back he better watch his back and i think we might get some lovely Robron momments this week if they are not in it next week



Morning Matty.  Donât know if sheâs started yet for sure, but as ED supposedly film about 6 weeks in advance this would take them up to well into March and she was supposed to be coming back then. Itâs time Graham got whatâs coming to him and Cain is the one to do it.

I do hope we get some good scenes with the boys in the next few days - especially on Thursday as next week will be boring without them.

----------


## EddyBee

*From Inside Soap, Robron baby spoiler for the first week of March.*

_Robert and Aaron's plans for a baby of their own continue next week, but just as they're on the verge of giving up after some bad news, which fairy godmother comes to the rescue?_

 :Cheer:

----------

Paul_Robs (12-02-2019), Sug-din (12-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *From Inside Soap, Robron baby spoiler for the first week of March.*
> 
> _Robert and Aaron's plans for a baby of their own continue next week, but just as they're on the verge of giving up after some bad news, which fairy godmother comes to the rescue?_


thanx eddie I wonder who the fairy godmother is ?

actually I hope it isn't vic as women have carried their sister's baby but it would be wrong in lots of ways not least because I think it better if the mother doesn't have anything to do with a robron baby growing up. 

sorry if people think that's bad and I know people have different views about stuff and that's great but just my opinion as I think they need a baby to be just theirs

----------

EddyBee (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> thanx eddie I wonder who the fairy godmother is ?
> 
> actually I hope it isn't vic as women have carried their sister's baby but it would be wrong in lots of ways not least because I think it better if the mother doesn't have anything to do with a robron baby growing up. 
> 
> sorry if people think that's bad and I know people have different views about stuff and that's great but just my opinion as I think they need a baby to be just theirs



I agree totally about the baby - Vic would interfere far too much in the upbringing of the baby, she doesnât want to have any connection with the birth or surrogate setting up in any way at all.  It would be best to have someone who has no connection to our boys except for that purpose.

----------

EddyBee (12-02-2019), Paul_Robs (12-02-2019), Perdita (12-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

> *From Inside Soap, Robron baby spoiler for the first week of March.*
> 
> _Robert and Aaron's plans for a baby of their own continue next week, but just as they're on the verge of giving up after some bad news, which fairy godmother comes to the rescue?_


diane or chas to give them money

----------

EddyBee (12-02-2019), Sug-din (12-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

HI fellow fans lovely to see our Husbands tonight all looking for Liv and Jacob better watch out both our Robron will have his guts for garters so you have been warned and Debbie not worth talking about except can see just see what Cain has done for her over the lst few years lied for her and stoped for from going to jail after this acid attack and this how she repays him they shoulve sent to jail now we know she`s up the duff know

----------

EddyBee (12-02-2019), Sug-din (12-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Firstly, did Vic actually say she was discretion personified - thatâs the biggest joke out from a woman who canât keep her nose out and canât keep her mouth shut about other peopleâs business.

I feel really sorry for Liv being used by Jacob and she doesnât know it - I actually find it hard to watch him now, which is a shame as this stuff with the teacher character has made his character difficult to watch.

Jessie being annoying and unnecessary as usual.

It was great to see the boys in a few scenes. It would be good though if they could be given scenes with a bit more content for them rather than just as back up characters for other people.  They brighten up any episode they are in and are worth so much more than some of the storylines they get. They both look really good though. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (12-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-02-2019), Paul_Robs (12-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There im bored so im watching the wedding ep again always cheers me after a hard days work and after a so so ep of ED so it very much like our Robron might be getting there baby s/l under way could Chas+Diane come up with tyhe money?

----------

EddyBee (12-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-02-2019), Paul_Robs (12-02-2019), Sug-din (12-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Firstly, did Vic actually say she was discretion personified - thatâs the biggest joke out from a woman who canât keep her nose out and canât keep her mouth shut about other peopleâs business.
> 
> I feel really sorry for Liv being used by Jacob and she doesnât know it - I actually find it hard to watch him now, which is a shame as this stuff with the teacher character has made his character difficult to watch.
> 
> Jessie being annoying and unnecessary as usual.
> 
> It was great to see the boys in a few scenes. It would be good though if they could be given scenes with a bit more content for them rather than just as back up characters for other people.  They brighten up any episode they are in and are worth so much more than some of the storylines they get. They both look really good though.


Hi Don, I think we will see Robron starting to get more of their own stories in the Spring, they seemed to have a busy Autumn (wedding etc). The surrogacy and issues with Graham I think should be their next steps. It would be good for them to have the surrogacy as a couple. I would also like to see  :Ninja:  &  :Cartman:  having their own stories as well, lots of material available which would fit nicely with their own child coming along as well .... cross fingers.

I must say they look very very married couple now which is lovely.

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-02-2019), Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don, I think we will see Robron starting to get more of their own stories in the Spring, they seemed to have a busy Autumn (wedding etc). The surrogacy and issues with Graham I think should be their next steps. It would be good for them to have the surrogacy as a couple. I would also like to see  &  having their own stories as well, lots of material available which would fit nicely with their own child coming along as well .... cross fingers.
> 
> I must say they look very very married couple now which is lovely.


Hi Paul

They did have a busy time as you said in the Autumn so they actually deseved a quieter time.  The surrogacy story will be interesting to see how they do it and the boys will do it justice and make sure they do the storyline the correct way.  I actually hope they donât get too involved with Graham and Home Farm as :Cartman: has had enough storylines involving that place, he needs to be given something else to get his teeth into. Youâre right it would be good to see them having stories separetly also.

They are really coming across as a married couple and not just a couple of mates living in the same house, it does look good.

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Paul
> 
> They did have a busy time as you said in the Autumn so they actually deseved a quieter time.  The surrogacy story will be interesting to see how they do it and the boys will do it justice and make sure they do the storyline the correct way.  I actually hope they donât get too involved with Graham and Home Farm ashas had enough storylines involving that place, he needs to be given something else to get his teeth into. Youâre right it would be good to see them having stories separetly also.
> 
> They are really coming across as a married couple and not just a couple of mates living in the same house, it does look good.


Hi Don i argee with you 100% and i think if they this surrogacy S/L like the way Dustin Black/ Tom Daley  did it then it will show ED can do a s/l like this the good way yeah and of course a bit Drama along the way and yeah our Robron do look like a lovely married couple and of course or Danny+Ryan shows it amazing and have a great working chemistry and it shines through when they show it all praise to our wondeful Danny+Ryan long my they reign

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-02-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Targeted ban on DS for me yet again.... makes me wonder why I bothered going back... when will I learn?? Lol

Anyway, this place looks cosy enough for me.. *puts feet up*

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-02-2019), Paul_Robs (13-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Targeted ban on DS for me yet again.... makes me wonder why I bothered going back... when will I learn?? Lol
> 
> Anyway, this place looks cosy enough for me.. *puts feet up*


Donât bother going anywhere else just stay here, weâll look after you. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-02-2019), Paul_Robs (13-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Targeted ban on DS for me yet again.... makes me wonder why I bothered going back... when will I learn?? Lol
> 
> Anyway, this place looks cosy enough for me.. *puts feet up*


hi mele  :Cheer:  haven't looked there today but what happened?

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019), Paul_Robs (13-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi There im bored so im watching the wedding ep again always cheers me after a hard days work and after a so so ep of ED so it very much like our Robron might be getting there baby s/l under way could Chas+Diane come up with tyhe money?


hi matty  :Cheer: 

youre right it looks like robron baby moving along but not sure if it will be chas or diane or maybe someone completely unexpected  :Confused: 

btw that show you mentioned endeavour as we only got it last night. it was good although bit strange but maybe that ep wasn't typical. i'll watch the next one as better that a lot of rubbish we get  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019), Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Don i argee with you 100% and i think if they this surrogacy S/L like the way Dustin Black/ Tom Daley  did it then it will show ED can do a s/l like this the good way yeah and of course a bit Drama along the way and yeah our Robron do look like a lovely married couple and of course or Danny+Ryan shows it amazing and have a great working chemistry and it shines through when they show it all praise to our wondeful Danny+Ryan long my they reign


I have cousin in england and she telling me that two guys there have had twins by same mother but they are each the father of one of them. not sure how that works and prob couldn't happen in this country but ed maybe like to be have different sls.

----------

Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I have cousin in england and she telling me that two guys there have had twins by same mother but they are each the father of one of them. not sure how that works and prob couldn't happen in this country but ed maybe like to be have different sls.


Look here for more information.

*BBC REPORT.*

----------

Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Look here for more information.
> 
> *BBC REPORT.*


thanx Eddie that's interesting you always know stuff  :Smile: 

I wonder if Aaron would be allowed to go to Canada? 

he couldn't go to America but England and Canada are in the commonwealth so maybe no restrictions?

----------

Paul_Robs (13-02-2019), Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

This Bear Wolf stuff and nonsense is really not working for me at any level.  :Sad: 

Am I supposed to be laughing?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-02-2019), Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> This Bear Wolf stuff and nonsense is really not working for me at any level. 
> 
> Am I supposed to be laughing?


That has got to have been the most ridiculous episode for sometime - it was definetly not funny and there's no way you could take any of it seriously.  A blind man on a galloping horse would surely have guessed that his hair was false for a start. I hope thatâs the last we see of him.  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Targeted ban on DS for me yet again.... makes me wonder why I bothered going back... when will I learn?? Lol
> 
> Anyway, this place looks cosy enough for me.. *puts feet up*


Always welcome  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 

They are all moaning over there again, why did they ban you>>??

----------


## Paul_Robs

> That has got to have been the most ridiculous episode for sometime - it was definetly not funny and there's no way you could take any of it seriously.  A blind man on a galloping horse would surely have guessed that his hair was false for a start. I hope that’s the last we see of him.


Not worth a watch then?

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Not worth a watch then?


don't waste half hour of your life  :Rotfl: 

btw still cant reply to you yet

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2019), Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Not worth a watch then?


I wouldnât bother Paul, I wish I hadnât, thatâs a half hour Iâll not get back.  :Nono:  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-02-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> Always welcome 
> 
> They are all moaning over there again, why did they ban you>>??


Iâll give you three guesses who is involved... all I did was politle ask the poster in question wouldnât slate us in a separate thread when they are not getting their own way... and then the usual group turn up and make it look like everyone elseâs fault but the person who was in the wrong and get itchy fingers over that report button!  Quite sad, really.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I wouldnât bother Paul, I wish I hadnât, thatâs a half hour Iâll not get back.


Hi Don what a waste of my time silly ep have you watched any of the old classic Emmerdale yet?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-02-2019), Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don what a waste of my time silly ep have you watched any of the old classic Emmerdale yet?


Still havenât watched a full episode yet, just parts up to now. Keep forgetting to set timer recording. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> don't waste half hour of your life 
> 
> btw still cant reply to you yet


Should be OK now

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I’ll give you three guesses who is involved... all I did was politle ask the poster in question wouldn’t slate us in a separate thread when they are not getting their own way... and then the usual group turn up and make it look like everyone else’s fault but the person who was in the wrong and get itchy fingers over that report button!  Quite sad, really.


Say no more ... hence why I rarely post now.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

i thought aaron would feature in daddy paddy storyline

----------


## EddyBee

> i thought aaron would feature in daddy paddy storyline


I'm so pleased that Aaron didn't appear in Paddy's daddy story line. It was awful, no saving grace whatsoever.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-02-2019), Sug-din (13-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I'm so pleased that Aaron didn't appear in Paddy's daddy story line. It was awful, no saving grace whatsoever.


but aaron hiding away is wrong

----------

Sug-din (15-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 25/02/19. Week 9.*

Monday 25th February - Kerry is rattled by a warning. Liv admits her worries. Debbieâs anger bubbles over.

Tuesday 26th February - Debbie fears the result of her actions. Maya offers some reassurance. Kerry refuses to back down.

Wednesday 27th February - Kerry takes drastic action. Jacob is given a promise. Cainâs fears continue to mount.

Thursday 28th February 7pm - Jacob is forced to cover his tracks. Robertâs hopes are dashed. Kerry is handed a lead.

Thursday 28th February - Jacobâs party ends in disaster. Aaron is given a boost. Pollardâs concern is piqued.

Friday - to follow.

----------

Sug-din (14-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 25/02/19. Week 9. FRIDAY ADDED.*

Monday 25th February - Kerry is rattled by a warning. Liv admits her worries. Debbieâs anger bubbles over.

Tuesday 26th February - Debbie fears the result of her actions. Maya offers some reassurance. Kerry refuses to back down.

Wednesday 27th February - Kerry takes drastic action. Jacob is given a promise. Cainâs fears continue to mount.

Thursday 28th February 7pm - Jacob is forced to cover his tracks. Robertâs hopes are dashed. Kerry is handed a lead.

Thursday 28th February - Jacobâs party ends in disaster. Aaron is given a boost. Pollardâs concern is piqued.

Friday - 1st March - Maya comes under question. Graham opens up to Megan. Aaronâs plans leave Robert uneasy.

----------

Sug-din (14-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 25/02/19. Week 9. FRIDAY ADDED.*
> 
> Monday 25th February - Kerry is rattled by a warning. Liv admits her worries. Debbieâs anger bubbles over.
> 
> Tuesday 26th February - Debbie fears the result of her actions. Maya offers some reassurance. Kerry refuses to back down.
> 
> Wednesday 27th February - Kerry takes drastic action. Jacob is given a promise. Cainâs fears continue to mount.
> 
> Thursday 28th February 7pm - Jacob is forced to cover his tracks. Robertâs hopes are dashed. Kerry is handed a lead.
> ...


Thanks Eddy👋

Looks like itâs going to be Debbie & Maya Dale again that week.  :Thumbsdown: 
Hope thatâs the usual bad wording of a spoiler for the Friday and not more angst for our boys. :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but Vic deserves to spend the rest of her life as a lonely woman. She is very ungrateful  Even if she couldnât have stayed for the meal she could have thanked him for the thought. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (14-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Itâs looking like thereâs no Valentines appearance of Robron. :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (14-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Well that is very obvious who the favourites are with the PTB - Vanity get a mention about having a Valentine Celebration nd the happily married couple donât appear or anything. :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (14-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

That was rubbish tonight  and Jessie needs to leave the Village and take her darling Billy with her.

ED not giving Teachers a good image at present - what with twisted Maya and now a Headmistress who leaves a young child in a house on her own.


Only watched both episodes as I hoped the boys would put in an appearance - big mistake that was.

 What we need to believe is that Robron weâre having a day in bed and didnât want to be disturbed. :Moonie:  :Heart:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (14-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I got nothing out of those 2 episodes apart from the Nicola scenes (one of my favourites). 

There are next to no stories at the moment that are delivering 'punches', if you know what I mean. Just stuff that isn't at all engaging, that doesn't make the viewer want more.

----------

Sug-din (15-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

well how far outside the village does marlon live that jessie needed her car and april left on foot for so long for the shop for chocolates?

 what job is ryan doing for jai?

----------

EddyBee (15-02-2019), Sug-din (15-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

[QUOTE=Sug-din;919236]Thanks Eddy👋

Looks like itâs going to be Debbie & Maya Dale again that week.  :Thumbsdown: 
Hope thatâs the usual bad wording of a spoiler for the Friday and not more angst for our boys. :Ponder: [/QUOT

Morning Don its all looking like all steam ahead for the surragte but of course these spoilers only give a half of it yeah just keep the faith its going to work mybe its Chas that gives Aaron a boost giving him like dont give up and mybe this when either Chas or Dianne helps out for the money and Rob`s could be like he dont like to ask her for the money or mybe aaron could ask Vic to a surrgate?

----------

EddyBee (15-02-2019), Sug-din (15-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> well how far outside the village does marlon live that jessie needed her car and april left on foot for so long for the shop for chocolates?
> 
>  what job is ryan doing for jai?


I think Ryan was helping him with some computer problem.

----------


## Sug-din

What a complete and utter load of ...... :Thumbsdown:  :Thumbsdown:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## pond21

> What a complete and utter load of ......


Hi Don i argee but i hope that Nicola dont bring our Rob into it or mybe she takes the blame and Graham`s face like he was shocked but what im looking forward to somebody finds out what happened to Joe ? and i was hoping it be Rob/Robron then mybe they could use that against Graham and he would give them the money For there surrtage s/l yeah but of course something happen soon yeah we have to wait and see whats eveybody thoughts?

----------

EddyBee (15-02-2019), Sug-din (15-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don i argee but i hope that Nicola dont bring our Rob into it or mybe she takes the blame and Graham`s face like he was shocked but what im looking forward to somebody finds out what happened to Joe ? and i was hoping it be Rob/Robron then mybe they could use that against Graham and he would give them the money For there surrtage s/l yeah but of course something happen soon yeah we have to wait and see whats eveybody thoughts?


Hi Matty - thatâs whatâs worrying me that she drags :Cartman: into it but she maybe has at last decided she should take the full blame as she was the one who actually transferred the money around - not  :Cartman: . Hopefully.  :Ponder: 

Iâm not sure where the money will come from - maybe Graham will have something to do with it.

Canât believe we havenât seen much of the boys this week and it looks like there not in next weeK - have to watch a few videos of them and maybe next week give ED a miss altogether, if the last few days are anything to go by.

----------

EddyBee (15-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - thatâs whatâs worrying me that she dragsinto it but she maybe has at last decided she should take the full blame as she was the one who actually transferred the money around - not . Hopefully. 
> 
> Iâm not sure where the money will come from - maybe Graham will have something to do with it.
> 
> Canât believe we havenât seen much of the boys this week and it looks like there not in next weeK - have to watch a few videos of them and maybe next week give ED a miss altogether, if the last few days are anything to go by.


Yeah its a shame we wont have Robron next week the 1 year since they got back together in the reunion Eps but i both Danny+Ryan had hols yeah

----------

EddyBee (15-02-2019), Sug-din (15-02-2019)

----------


## eastieoaks

week 10 spoilers

  Spoiler:    
Monday 4th March 2019 Aaron ends up attending a surrogacy meeting alone when Robert fails to show due to meeting a new client. 

Tuesday 5th March 2019 As Robert heads for another meeting, Aaron lies about a text then meets Lucie [SUSAN JAYNE-ROBINSON], a surrogate and warms to her instantly. When Aaron hears Lucieâs considering couples for her next surrogacy, he is determined to secure her for himself and Robert.

Wednesday 10th March 2019 A thoughtful Aaron eyes Robert Sugdenâs cash deposit. Could Aaron be about to make a hasty mistake?  .

----------

EddyBee (15-02-2019), Sug-din (15-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews available.*

On the main ITV Emmerdale website.* LOOK HERE.*

No Robron. :Sad:

----------

Sug-din (16-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> week 10 spoilers
> 
>   Spoiler:    
> Monday 4th March 2019 Aaron ends up attending a surrogacy meeting alone when Robert fails to show due to meeting a new client. 
> 
> Tuesday 5th March 2019 As Robert heads for another meeting, Aaron lies about a text then meets Lucie [SUSAN JAYNE-ROBINSON], a surrogate and warms to her instantly. When Aaron hears Lucieâs considering couples for her next surrogacy, he is determined to secure her for himself and Robert.
> 
> Wednesday 10th March 2019 A thoughtful Aaron eyes Robert Sugdenâs cash deposit. Could Aaron be about to make a hasty mistake?  .


Thank you. Hugely appreciated.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (16-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Thank you. Hugely appreciated.


Morning Eddy so the surragcy s/l is moving along so its all happing then going by the those spoliers so they must get the money from somewhere so we going to have a bit Drama along the way and Rob`s misses the appointment thats daft i wonder if Rob do get to see her along with Aaron so im guessing we have to wait and see and it very much sounds like our Robron will be getting a baby s/l and just mybe it be born around SSW 2019 ? thoughts everybody ? matty

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2019), Sug-din (16-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 🤗🙂

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2019), Paul_Robs (16-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 🤗🙂


Hi Don watching Star Wars on itv2 now what about you? and what did you think of post this morning? matty

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2019), Paul_Robs (16-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

Nice and sunny here in north London, 8c and forecast to rise to 14c. Lovely. I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don watching Star Wars on itv2 now what about you? and what did you think of post this morning? matty


Hi Matty - sorry I didnât reply sooner. Have to admit when you were watching Stars Wars I was watching an animated movie called Boss Baby - I think itâs really funny and really well made - simple things please simple minds I suppose. Lol.

The surrogacy storyline does seem to be going ahead soon.  Iâm disappointed that theyâve had to put in these drama bits like :Cartman: missing meetings and  :Ninja: possibly taking money.  Thereâs plenty of drama they could have added in from just the difficulties they encountered together with the process without that other stuff.  Whatever they throw at them though Iâve no doubt that Ryan & Danny will do the storyline justice with their acting skills.

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019), Paul_Robs (18-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

is nico going land rob her accomplice in it?

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Matty - sorry I didnât reply sooner. Have to admit when you were watching Stars Wars I was watching an animated movie called Boss Baby - I think itâs really funny and really well made - simple things please simple minds I suppose. Lol.
> 
> The surrogacy storyline does seem to be going ahead soon.  Iâm disappointed that theyâve had to put in these drama bits likemissing meetings and possibly taking money.  Thereâs plenty of drama they could have added in from just the difficulties they encountered together with the process without that other stuff.  Whatever they throw at them though Iâve no doubt that Ryan & Danny will do the storyline justice with their acting skills.


hi don  :Cheer:  hope you and everyone else had nice weekend

agree about the surrogacy sl and donât know why they do that  :Sad: 

having caught up with all last week eps i sometimes find ed kinda boring when the guyz arenât in at as thereâs nothing that much interesting going on although nicola and graeme could get better if/when robert gets involved 

the surrogacy will be dramatic itself and could be really well done seeing with a gay couple going through all the natural drama of it  :Cool: 

iâd be quite happy watch robron doing nothing very much but just being domestic for a whole ep  :Love:  but five minutes of laurel or brenda doing nothing very much just makes me gland i can ff

even jessie who i thought might be really fun when she first came just seems bit over the top now 

anyway any aaron or robert is better than none  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> Nice and sunny here in north London, 8c and forecast to rise to 14c. Lovely. I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Hi Eddy

I did write a reply to this earlier today but I canât see it - sorry.  Had a lovely weekend thanks, hope you did too. Itâs 13c here âUp Northâ today.

Looks like itâll be watching ED later today as at least I can ffwd through stuff, especially as we havenât got the boys on.

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  hope you and everyone else had nice weekend
> 
> agree about the surrogacy sl and donât know why they do that 
> 
> having caught up with all last week eps i sometimes find ed kinda boring when the guyz arenât in at as thereâs nothing that much interesting going on although nicola and graeme could get better if/when robert gets involved 
> 
> the surrogacy will be dramatic itself and could be really well done seeing with a gay couple going through all the natural drama of it 
> 
> iâd be quite happy watch robron doing nothing very much but just being domestic for a whole ep  but five minutes of laurel or brenda doing nothing very much just makes me gland i can ff
> ...


Hi Micheal 👍
Had a lovely weekend thanks. 

Iâm the same as you I get bored when the boys arenât on and thereâs nothing interesting happening. At least if we know they arenât on we can do something else and catch up later.

Some of the cast members theyâve brought it recently are getting to the point already when they could just leave and they wouldnât be missed.

Have a good week and letâs hope next week brings us some good Robron content.🙂

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Surrogacy spoiler.*

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Sug-din (18-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans not a bad ep oh i just cant wait to see that smirk and smary face of megan`s whenshe finds out the truth and when Kim comes back Graham will soon go running back to her and im getting bored and fed up with Graham+Joe stuff just wrap in it once and for all and please sombody just find Joe`s body and be done with it or mybe are ED waiting for Kim`s return and tehn we finds out ? whats eveybody`s thoughts? matty x

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

megan needs to work on her own wedding business and missing kid eliza

----------

tammyy2j (20-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fans not a bad ep oh i just cant wait to see that smirk and smary face of megan`s whenshe finds out the truth and when Kim comes back Graham will soon go running back to her and im getting bored and fed up with Graham+Joe stuff just wrap in it once and for all and please sombody just find Joe`s body and be done with it or mybe are ED waiting for Kim`s return and tehn we finds out ? whats eveybody`s thoughts? matty x


Hi Matty - have only just watched it - it wasnât too bad as you say except for when Jessie was on - sorry but she is such a boring character.  Does she ever actually go to work? Why is Megan at HF all the time now - youâre right she has such a smug face and why is it any of her business what Graham has planned for Nicola, I really hope Kim kicks her out when she returns. I do hope they finish this Joe stuff soon because now nobody is interested anymore.

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> megan needs to work on her own wedding business and missing kid eliza


Thatâs very true - where is her child, she doesnât even get  a mention? :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019), tammyy2j (20-02-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Why are so many characters acting so strange lately?? It's almost as if the new producers are just as clueless as Iain McLeod was when it comes to their character's personalities.

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019), Sug-din (18-02-2019), tammyy2j (20-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Why are so many characters acting so strange lately?? It's almost as if the new producers are just as clueless as Iain McLeod was when it comes to their character's personalities.


I'm pleased you mentioned this. I've been feeling like this for a few weeks. It's very odd. Are there new writers or something like that?

----------

Sug-din (18-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I'm pleased you mentioned this. I've been feeling like this for a few weeks. It's very odd. Are there new writers or something like that?


Hi Eddy Very true and its a shame tonight what have they done to Ryan started out such a great char and now what they done to dawn is silly and with the all woman s/l in March where its all women lead ep hope its a better than whats happening now and Eddy its a shame they thrown in a bit of Drama for our Robron`s surrggy s/l why can they just do a s/l just like Tom Daley and Lance Blck`s surraggy yeah well mybe they will do it and its only early days

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019), Sug-din (18-02-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

apparently a few new writers have came over from HO....  still, you'd think any new writer coming onto a show like this would thoroughly research that character and their traits and personalities and write the stories to fit it, not have them randomly act out whatever reaction the plot requires.

----------

EddyBee (18-02-2019), Paul_Robs (18-02-2019), Sug-din (18-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

> That’s very true - where is her child, she doesn’t even get  a mention?


 by jai either

----------

EddyBee (19-02-2019), Sug-din (19-02-2019), tammyy2j (20-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron surrogacy story line.*

Another magazine article:

https://twitter.com/ishipvanity/stat...934506497?s=21

----------


## EddyBee

*More magazine spoilers.*

Robron are there, together with general Emmerdale gossip.

https://robronsp.tumblr.com/post/182...nside-soap-for

----------


## Sug-din

> *More magazine spoilers.*
> 
> Robron are there, together with general Emmerdale gossip.
> 
> https://robronsp.tumblr.com/post/182...nside-soap-for


Thanks yet again for the links Eddy 👋

Itâs great to see Robron in articles - itâs about time.  :Heart:  :Cheer: 

 Do wish though that there wanât this stuff about Maya & Jacob, itâs getting more and more sickly by the episode. Poor Liv being used that way. :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (19-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans ive been watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 what a easy plots it used to be and easy to follow and Racheal Hughes and brother Mark was in fact played by real brother and sister yeah And Racheal is Joe Tate mum yeah if ive got that right

----------

Sug-din (19-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans ive been watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 what a easy plots it used to be and easy to follow and Racheal Hughes and brother Mark was in fact played by real brother and sister yeah And Racheal is Joe Tate mum yeah if ive got that right


Hi Matty - I have at last watched one of the classic episodes and youâre right the plots were so much easier to follow, I think youâre right about Joe Tates Mum being Rachel.  Some of the current script people want to take a look at how it was done then.  :Ponder: 

Just caught up again on tonightâs, it actually wasnât too bad until Jessie appeared again.  So last night she completely ignored Ellis because she was staying out of their lives and tonight she stood and had a chat with Billy - is that not a definite show of favouritism? Iâm sorry but her character does not bring anything to the programme at all.  :Nono:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - I have at last watched one of the classic episodes and youâre right the plots were so much easier to follow, I think youâre right about Joe Tates Mum being Rachel.  Some of the current script people want to take a look at how it was done then. 
> 
> Just caught up again on tonightâs, it actually wasnât too bad until Jessie appeared again.  So last night she completely ignored Ellis because she was staying out of their lives and tonight she stood and had a chat with Billy - is that not a definite show of favouritism? Iâm sorry but her character does not bring anything to the programme at all.


Hi Don do you what i think that Graham giving Nico the cleaning Job mybe not a bad idea she could be the one to find out about what really happened to Joe yeah shame it wasnt if true that our Rob would be the one yeah but ive funny idea that the best  kept secret about where`s Joe`s Body could revealed when Kim Tate comes back yeah if not please ED give it some closure at least tells what really happened

----------

EddyBee (19-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019), Sug-din (19-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone.  :Smile: 

I skipped tonight's episode. I was just not in the right mind for it. Did I miss anything important? Is it worth watching it on the player?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening everyone. 
> 
> I skipped tonight's episode. I was just not in the right mind for it. Did I miss anything important? Is it worth watching it on the player?


Hi Eddy, it wasnât too bad except for the Jessie appearances - I really canât be bothered with her.  No Maya stuff which is always a bonus.  Bit more of the Ryan & Dawn stuff. Graham being the giving landlord, no Megan around. You wouldnât miss a lot if you donât watch but at least there werenât any disturbing scenes, except for the annoying Jessie scenes.

----------

EddyBee (20-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019), Paul_Robs (20-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Eddy, it wasnât too bad except for the Jessie appearances - I really canât be bothered with her.  No Maya stuff which is always a bonus.  Bit more of the Ryan & Dawn stuff. Graham being the giving landlord, no Megan around. You wouldnât miss a lot if you donât watch but at least there werenât any disturbing scenes, except for the annoying Jessie scenes.


Hi Don, it was OK but just OK, I am not warming to the Ryan story really. Boys back next week  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (20-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019), Sug-din (20-02-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Can someone PLEASE boot Victoria off her high horse?? She's such a horrible person now, I can't stand her! She's so smug!! She used to be a favourite character of mine but now I have to mute the TV every time I see her!  :Thumbsdown:  :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (20-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019), Sug-din (20-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Can someone PLEASE boot Victoria off her high horse?? She's such a horrible person now, I can't stand her! She's so smug!! She used to be a favourite character of mine but now I have to mute the TV every time I see her!



Totally agree. Itâs no wonder sheâs on her own.

----------

EddyBee (20-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have just watched recording of tonightâs episode, wish I hadnât bothered to waste my time. :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (20-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Have just watched recording of tonight’s episode, wish I hadn’t bothered to waste my time.


I watched tonight. Another basically pedestrian episode. Emmerdale need to quickly wrap up a lot of these nonsense stories. For example the Graham/Nicola borefest that has been going on for far too long.

Roll on next week and the return of Robron.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019), Sug-din (20-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

for someone who does not live in the village, ryan spend way too much time there

----------

EddyBee (21-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-02-2019), Sug-din (21-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hi robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone well

been a bit boring with no robert or aaron  :Sad:  and most of the other sls completely missable  :Crying: 

looking forward to the guyz being back  :Love:  some robron drama next week  :Big Grin: 

ot but i like your esc entry michael rice its great and i think you’ll do well  :Thumbsup: 

strangely we have no news of ours yet  :Confused:

----------

Sug-din (21-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Delete

----------


## pond21

Hi There nice one Pete yeah Matty shouve said something but Pete shouve not driven the the tractor

----------

EddyBee (21-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Cain is as much to blame as Matty -he should have actually said the tractor was faulty.

Donât like to see Rhona hurt but letâs be honest sheâll be out of hospital by next week knowing the miracles performed at Hotten General

Who really cares that Bear is Paddyâs Dad?

The sooner Debbie leaves again the better she is such a misery.

Why did I actually watch this tonight? Iâm the only one to blame I know.

----------

EddyBee (21-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

brutal acting from anthony as pete

vanessa seems a bridezilla, being charity's love sick puppy is not becoming for her

----------

Sug-din (23-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Cain is as much to blame as Matty -he should have actually said the tractor was faulty.
> 
> Donât like to see Rhona hurt but letâs be honest sheâll be out of hospital by next week knowing the miracles performed at Hotten General
> 
> Who really cares that Bear is Paddyâs Dad?
> 
> The sooner Debbie leaves again the better she is such a misery.
> 
> Why did I actually watch this tonight? Iâm the only one to blame I know.


Hi Don it wasnt to bad so weve got our Robron most of next week yeah cant wait well i hope i hope we get to see come lovely comfort scenes between our Boys yeah ive been thinking what if Kim Could team up with Rob and actully go ahead with this fake delvoplement what Nico+Rob were doing and do it legit if she finds out about GRaham+Megan maybe she gets her own back on Graham and go ahead and do it what do you think?

----------

EddyBee (21-02-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

I find myself falling asleep during Emmerdale more and more these days....

----------

EddyBee (22-02-2019), Sug-din (23-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I gave up watching Emmerdale this week. I was just bored. I'm really looking forward to next week and Robron's return.

----------

Sug-din (23-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*New video previews with spoilers.*

Just posted on the main ITV Emmerdale site. *CLICK HERE.*

Robron are there.

 :Cheer:

----------

Paul_Robs (23-02-2019), Sug-din (23-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I gave up watching Emmerdale this week. I was just bored. I'm really looking forward to next week and Robron's return.


Morning Eddy i argee this eps was boring and most of it was about poor old hard done by Debbie i think sombody needs to bring her down from that high and mighty perch and just remind her sho lied and stood up for over the acid attack and stopped hre from jail

----------

EddyBee (23-02-2019), Sug-din (23-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I find myself falling asleep during Emmerdale more and more these days....


I gave up this week, my FFwd button is rather exhausted

----------

EddyBee (23-02-2019), Sug-din (23-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don it wasnt to bad so weve got our Robron most of next week yeah cant wait well i hope i hope we get to see come lovely comfort scenes between our Boys yeah ive been thinking what if Kim Could team up with Rob and actully go ahead with this fake delvoplement what Nico+Rob were doing and do it legit if she finds out about GRaham+Megan maybe she gets her own back on Graham and go ahead and do it what do you think?



Hi Matty hopefully weâll get some nice close scenes with the boys. That would be a good storyline if Robert & Kim teamed up together against Graham & Megan, they both need bringing down a bit.

----------

EddyBee (23-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I gave up this week, my FFwd button is rather exhausted


Havenât had the chance to watch last nights and from the way everybody is talking think Iâll just delete it without viewing. Roll on next week when at least we get the boys in a bit.

----------

EddyBee (23-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening 👋 Hope everyone is having a good weekend.🙂

----------

EddyBee (24-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon everyone. It's a gorgeous day here in north London, 14c with lots of sunshine. Tomorrow will be even warmer withh temps forecast to reach the late teens. Lovely.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (24-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good afternoon everyone. It's a gorgeous day here in north London, 14c with lots of sunshine. Tomorrow will be even warmer withh temps forecast to reach the late teens. Lovely.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Afternoon Eddy👋 Itâs quite warm up here too which is really nice. iâve been to the gym for part of the morning and then this afternoon I hope to get out and do some sorting out in the garden.  Hope youâre having a good day and enjoy the good weather this week - letâs hope it lasts a while. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (24-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Evening fellow Fans just got back work not much on Tv to 8pm on itv1 so im watching our Robron wedding again and watching the finalle of Endvour from last year then it be time to watch the new sreis at 8pm whats eveybodu else watching? matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Evening fellow Fans just got back work not much on Tv to 8pm on itv1 so im watching our Robron wedding again and watching the finalle of Endvour from last year then it be time to watch the new sreis at 8pm whats eveybodu else watching? matty


Evening Matty👍Not watching anything at the moment but going to watch Endeavour too at 8. Don

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Evening Matty👍Not watching anything at the moment but going to watch Endeavour too at 8. Don


I wonder if they ever find out what really to Grotge Fancy and shot him yeah and i wonder if they will do another series? becuse if not how will they tell us how morse ends up at being an inspector?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I wonder if they ever find out what really to Grotge Fancy and shot him yeah and i wonder if they will do another series? becuse if not how will they tell us how morse ends up at being an inspector?


Hi Matty according to my built in television programme guide next Sunday is last one of this series (theyâve cut it to 4 this series) and it says in the synopsis that they find the answer to a crime that has bothered them all - maybe thatâs the shooter? Donât know if thereâs another series maybe it shows something next week also? :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I wonder what Jack would have really said or thought of Robert's life choice and husband now?

https://twitter.com/soapmagscans/sta...44516133801984

----------

EddyBee (24-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019), Sug-din (24-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty according to my built in television programme guide next Sunday is last one of this series (theyâve cut it to 4 this series) and it says in the synopsis that they find the answer to a crime that has bothered them all - maybe thatâs the shooter? Donât know if thereâs another series maybe it shows something next week also?


Hi Don Ah thanx Don if they are not doing anymore and they dont sya how morse ends up being Inspecter is a bit silly and no tie ups on how in comes by yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019), Sug-din (24-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I wonder what Jack would have really said or thought of Robert's life choice and husband now?
> 
> https://twitter.com/soapmagscans/sta...44516133801984


He maybe would disown him altogether if the way he supposedly acted when  :Cartman: was younger - weâll never know, except for Dianeâs opinions where she keeps saying, Jack would be so proud - she probably wouldnât believe  :Cartman:  if he told her the truth anyway.

----------

EddyBee (24-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron spoilers for next week from Ireland's TV Now magazine.*


http://bartsugsy.tumblr.com/post/183...ng-a-dad#notes

Aaronâs been dreaming of becoming a dad for the longest time and now that an opportunity has presented itself, heâs ready to grasp it with both hands. Despite Robertâs absence, Aaron heads off to surrogacy meetings, enthralled by everything he hears. Without even considering Robert, Aaron delves into new plans, excited about what the future may hold. As Robert has another busy day in the office, Aaron takes the opportunity to meet with a potential surrogate - keeping the news from his other half. Almost immediately, he hits it off with Lucie, and the pair are like old pals. Soon though, heâs stopped in his tracks when he hears Lucieâs weighing up her options, considering a few couples for her next surrogacy. When he gets home, Aaronâs head is in a spin and the meeting with Lucie is all he can think about. Not wanting to say anything until he secures the deal, he swears Liv to secrecy - but sheâs not best pleased. As Robert tries to tell them about his exciting day in work, securing a big new contract, Aaron tries to brush it off - until Robert mentions a large cash deposit. Blinded by the idea of becoming a father, could Aaron take the money to secure Lucieâs surrogacy, or will he bring his partner up to speed first?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-02-2019), Sug-din (25-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone had nice weekend

so the guyz back this week  :Love:  but are either in tonites ep do we know  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (25-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans well said Sarah and all true and im glad she mentioned the acid attack and the court and  that and still porr little hard done by Debbie yeah

----------

EddyBee (25-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), Sug-din (25-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but itâs ridiculous that Rhona would have been so badly injured by the forks on the tractor and sheâs home already.

Sarah said everything that people are thinking.  The sooner. Charley goes off to have her next baby the better as her character is just an absolute pain and a permanent misery and hopefully theyâll write it so she doesnât come back - Iâm sorry but sheâll not be a miss as far as Iâm concerned.

Maya can leave too.

At least we got a mention of the boys even if we didnât see them. That was the best part of Debbiedale tonight.

----------

EddyBee (25-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Well done Sarah for saying it how it is to her mother. About time that was done.  :Cheer: 

Not a bad episode. The Peter/Rhona story line being very moving.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), Sug-din (25-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Well done Sarah for saying it how it is to her mother. About time that was done. 
> 
> Not a bad episode. The Peter/Rhona story line being very moving.


Hi Eddy yeah not bad and i argee well said Sarah do you know when Kim`s back ? Clare King said she be back filming sometime in Mid Jan so it must be very soon yeah and have you heard if he Son James will be seen soon? she did ask Grahan to track him down

----------

EddyBee (26-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I think Kim Tate is back in the middle of March.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture previews for next week, with a few spoilers.*

*LOOK HERE.*

Just posted on the main ITV site. Robron are there.  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), Sug-din (25-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Kim Tate to target Robert Sugden and Aaron Dingle?*
*
Metro, 25/02/19. CLICK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Robron spoilers for next week from Ireland's TV Now magazine.*
> 
> 
> http://bartsugsy.tumblr.com/post/183...ng-a-dad#notes
> 
> Aaronâs been dreaming of becoming a dad for the longest time and now that an opportunity has presented itself, heâs ready to grasp it with both hands. Despite Robertâs absence, Aaron heads off to surrogacy meetings, enthralled by everything he hears. Without even considering Robert, Aaron delves into new plans, excited about what the future may hold. As Robert has another busy day in the office, Aaron takes the opportunity to meet with a potential surrogate - keeping the news from his other half. Almost immediately, he hits it off with Lucie, and the pair are like old pals. Soon though, heâs stopped in his tracks when he hears Lucieâs weighing up her options, considering a few couples for her next surrogacy. When he gets home, Aaronâs head is in a spin and the meeting with Lucie is all he can think about. Not wanting to say anything until he secures the deal, he swears Liv to secrecy - but sheâs not best pleased. As Robert tries to tell them about his exciting day in work, securing a big new contract, Aaron tries to brush it off - until Robert mentions a large cash deposit. Blinded by the idea of becoming a father, could Aaron take the money to secure Lucieâs surrogacy, or will he bring his partner up to speed first?


Hi Eddy all looking good so we are going to have a bit Drama with our Golden Couple but it will all work out you see after all its a soap nothing is plain sailing and our Rob wil hurt for a bit to be exclued but they will pull togther yeah and i hope its our Maxine eps the end game is that they want this surracgy yeah and this will bring the best our of our Danny+Ryan they are awesome with doing big scenes and this will be no different

----------

EddyBee (26-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), Sug-din (26-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron to say sorry to Robert for the way he has dealt with recent events.*

https://twitter.com/ryanahawleyfans/...369322496?s=21

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), Paul_Robs (26-02-2019), Sug-din (26-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans coem on now lets all stay postive we all knew we would get come Drama with this surragcy plot but least they are on the same wavelengh yeah its our Robron Middle name yeah and it will bring the very best out of our Robron yeah so keep calm it be all worth the wait and ive a strange feeling this SSW2109 could be wyhen we se our Robron baby due yeah

----------

EddyBee (26-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), Sug-din (26-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Eddy yeah not bad and i argee well said Sarah do you know when Kim`s back ? Clare King said she be back filming sometime in Mid Jan so it must be very soon yeah and have you heard if he Son James will be seen soon? she did ask Grahan to track him down


hi matty  :Cheer:  hows you?

looking forward to all that but was wondering what was the story with kim's son james  :Confused: 

was he in ed before? did he do anything strange in the past?

----------


## pond21

> hi matty  hows you?
> 
> looking forward to all that but was wondering what was the story with kim's son james 
> 
> was he in ed before? did he do anything strange in the past?


Hi Micheal James Tate is Frank Tate`s son yeah

----------

EddyBee (26-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans well said Cain all what you said was true yes he looked after Debbie kept her from Jail yeah and she still thinks hes is hard done bye and now Kerry has phoned the socail about him and she a good one to ans she is getting my nerevs its all me me me me and Daz should let Amilla see Daz

----------

EddyBee (26-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), Sug-din (26-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Debbie, Kerry & Maya need to leave soon, they are all annoying in their own way.

Does Vanessa have to poke her nose into everyoneâs relationship - guess thatâs what you get for dating one of TPTB in real life, it means you get as many scenes as possible, even if it doesnât concern you.  :Wal2l: 

Really like Liv scenes just a shame Iâve gone off Jacob they could have been such a good couple under normal circumstances.

----------

EddyBee (26-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), lizann (26-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Debbie, Kerry & Maya need to leave soon, they are all annoying in their own way.
> 
> Does Vanessa have to poke her nose into everyoneâs relationship - guess thatâs what you get for dating one of TPTB in real life, it means you get as many scenes as possible, even if it doesnât concern you. 
> 
> Really like Liv scenes just a shame Iâve gone off Jacob they could have been such a good couple under normal circumstances.


Hi Don very true and by the way what did you thinhk of last few posts i done today? matty 2 about our Robron and the others aboy Debbie+cain?

----------

EddyBee (26-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-02-2019), Sug-din (26-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Debbie, Kerry & Maya need to leave soon, they are all annoying in their own way.
> 
> Does Vanessa have to poke her nose into everyoneâs relationship - guess thatâs what you get for dating one of TPTB in real life, it means you get as many scenes as possible, even if it doesnât concern you. 
> 
> Really like Liv scenes just a shame Iâve gone off Jacob *they could have been such a good couple under normal circumstances*.



hi don  :Cheer:  

you know I think they still might be in time 

liv might be the one person who understands and is there for him when it all comes out cos even david will prob find it hard to forgive him at the start and might even blame him at the beginning  :Ponder: 

maya is cunning woman and might even say it was all Jacob coming on to her  :Sick:

----------

EddyBee (26-02-2019), Sug-din (26-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  
> 
> you know I think they still might be in time 
> 
> liv might be the one person who understands and is there for him when it all comes out cos even david will prob find it hard to forgive him at the start and might even blame him at the beginning 
> 
> maya is cunning woman and might even say it was all Jacob coming on to her


Hi Micheal👋

Youâre right they could end up together, itâs only Mayaâs manipulation tactics that are bringing Jacob down at present and Liv is a bright young lady she may get to the bottom of this before anyone else.👍

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don very true and by the way what did you thinhk of last few posts i done today? matty 2 about our Robron and the others aboy Debbie+cain?


Hi Matty :Cheer: youâre right our boys will shine in this surrogacy story and will overcome any drama that is put in their way and hopefully Maxine brings it to the conclusion in her usual style for our boys.  :Heart: 

Debbie is really annoying me, they seem to have completely forgotten the dreadful things she has done to her family over the years and recently also - she has to stop this poor hard done by angelelic act itâs just beeen done to death. Kerry wants to shut up too as sheâs not a very good role model either and wants to keep her mouth shut.

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Debbie, Kerry & Maya need to leave soon, they are all annoying in their own way.
> 
> Does Vanessa have to poke her nose into everyone’s relationship - guess that’s what you get for dating one of TPTB in real life, it means you get as many scenes as possible, even if it doesn’t concern you. 
> 
> Really like Liv scenes just a shame I’ve gone off Jacob they could have been such a good couple under normal circumstances.


who is vanessa actress "dating"?

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

> who is vanessa actress "dating"?


I think its Kate Brooks yeah

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019), Sug-din (26-02-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

is tonight worth watching please?

----------


## Sug-din

> is tonight worth watching please?


Evening Paul👋
Personally I wouldnât bother - wish I hadnât.  Too much Debbie being the poor victim that no one cares about and blaming Cain for making everyoneâs life a misery. Kerry supposedly caring about her grandson being looked after by his evil Father and reporting him to the authorities. Maya giving the evil, jealousy eyes to Jacob as he was getting close to Liv. Vanessa interfering in Pete & Rhona relationship. Itâs up to you but thatâs the gist of it as I saw it. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Morning everybody come on now lets all stay postive and the faith we all knew we have some little Drama along the with this surracgy s/l but the end game is the baby they want and yes i dont the old Aaron woulndt go behind anybodys back to get what they want that was the old Rob yeah but its seems Aaron do say to his husband in the end like i said i think we could have a patter of ting feet around SSW2109 or mybe xmas  whats my fellow fans think? matty

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019), Sug-din (27-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning everybody come on now lets all stay postive and the faith we all knew we have some little Drama along the with this surracgy s/l but the end game is the baby they want and yes i dont the old Aaron woulndt go behind anybodys back to get what they want that was the old Rob yeah but its seems Aaron do say to his husband in the end like i said i think we could have a patter of ting feet around SSW2109 or mybe xmas  whats my fellow fans think? matty


hi matty  :Cheer: 

youre right and if there wasn't some drama the sugrogacy sl would be over quick and we'd have less of the guyz and more of other rubbish  :Sad: 

also we know that these spoilers are often not exactly what actually happens  :Ponder: 

we'll stay with it and see but its all going to be good in the end for robron  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019), Sug-din (27-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning everybody come on now lets all stay postive and the faith we all knew we have some little Drama along the with this surracgy s/l but the end game is the baby they want and yes i dont the old Aaron woulndt go behind anybodys back to get what they want that was the old Rob yeah but its seems Aaron do say to his husband in the end like i said i think we could have a patter of ting feet around SSW2109 or mybe xmas  whats my fellow fans think? matty


Hi Matty👋
There was bound to be some drama added into this storyline but hopefully, theyâll do it correctly and not add too many things into it just for dramas sake.  I think that maybe by Xmas there may be a baby but perhaps SSW is just a bit short of time for a baby birth.  Whatever they do Iâm sure aryan & Danny will do it brilliantly and hopefully Maxine will have a hand in the writing of it.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but ai think itâs  OTT showing a mature woman and a 16 year old undressing each other on tv at this time. I donât care how much they are trying to show that this happens. She is just a sick individual.

Kerry breaking in to someoneâs home thatâs a responsible thing to do.

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019), tammyy2j (28-02-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Don very true of to watch some Lewis on itv3 at 8pm BTW i wonder if ITV are doing anymore Endevour as its the last one on Sunday where they find out who shot George Fancy it be silly if they dont yeah because how they tie up on how morse ends up being a Inspector years later when John Thaw played Morse

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019), Sug-din (27-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don very true of to watch some Lewis on itv3 at 8pm BTW i wonder if ITV are doing anymore Endevour as its the last one on Sunday where they find out who shot George Fancy it be silly if they dont yeah because how they tie up on how morse ends up being a Inspector years later when John Thaw played Morse


Hi Matty - Iâm sure Iâve read somewhere that they have agreed to do another series, but it will probably not be shown until next year. Iâll probably watch Lewis too 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry but ai think it’s  OTT showing a mature woman and a 16 year old undressing each other on tv at this time. I don’t care how much they are trying to show that this happens. She is just a sick individual.
> 
> Kerry breaking in to someone’s home that’s a responsible thing to do.


I refused to watch. There is a line beyond which I will not go.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019), Sug-din (27-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I refused to watch. There is a line beyond which I will not go.


I wish I hadnât done it. That will teach me to watch live when I know Robron arenât on.

----------

EddyBee (27-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I wish I hadn’t done it. That will teach me to watch live when I know Robron aren’t on.


Emmerdale had better have something good lined up for Robron to keep me interested. If not, I'm going to take a break from watching. Enough is enough.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Emmerdale had better have something good lined up for Robron to keep me interested. If not, I'm going to take a break from watching. Enough is enough.


Please stay around Eddy we all value your input too much to lose it. 🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Please stay around Eddy we all value your input too much to lose it.


I won't leave this thead or this site. I will just only watch Emmerdale when Robron are on for sure.

It's not just the Jacob stuff. We've been served up wioth quite a lot of trash these last few weeks. For example the appalling Bear and Paddy story line.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019), Perdita (28-02-2019), Sug-din (28-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I won't leave this thead or this site. I will just only watch Emmerdale when Robron are on for sure.
> 
> It's not just the Jacob stuff. We've been served up wioth quite a lot of trash these last few weeks. For example the appalling Bear and Paddy story line.


Thatâs good to hear that you wonât disappear altogether. The sooner this Jacob stuff ends the better - itâs actually upsetting quite a few people I know who have watched ED for a lot of years and they too think itâs too disturbing for the time of day that the programme goes out. Theyâve even stopped some of therir younger relatives from watching after explaining the reasons for this storyline being done but donât think they should watch all the unnecessary parts that now seem to be being added to it. I honestly am not interested in this Bear Wolf & Paddy storyline and wonât be bothering to watch when they go off to Ireland - unless I hear that the boys are making an appearance there too.

----------

EddyBee (28-02-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> That’s good to hear that you won’t disappear altogether. The sooner this Jacob stuff ends the better - it’s actually upsetting quite a few people I know who have watched ED for a lot of years and they too think it’s too disturbing for the time of day that the programme goes out. They’ve even stopped some of therir younger relatives from watching after explaining the reasons for this storyline being done but don’t think they should watch all the unnecessary parts that now seem to be being added to it. I honestly am not interested in this Bear Wolf & Paddy storyline and won’t be bothering to watch when they go off to Ireland - unless I hear that the boys are making an appearance there too.


To be honest, even if Robron are in an episode, I will not watch if the Jacob/Maya story line is being featured. It is repulsive and I do not believe it is appropriate for a tea-time soap. That sort of thing does not belong in Soapland as it can not be done any proper justice as Emmerdale are proving.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019), Sug-din (28-02-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 11/03/19. Week 11.*

Monday 11th March - Rhonaâs anxiety builds. Jacob is jealous of Davidâs romantic plans. Chas keeps a lid on her secret.

Tuesday 12th March - Jacob and Maya have a close call. Davidâs suspicions are raised. Charity covers to Vanessa.

Wednesday 13th March - Moira worries about the farmâs future. Liamâs excited to move in with Bernice. Megan looks forward to her trip.

Thursday 14th March 7pm - Graham and Meganâs plans are shattered. Kim returns to the village. Cain is angered by Charityâs actions.

Thursday 14th March 8pm - Nicola is smug to be in Kimâs favour. Maya tries to manipulate Liv. Cainâs accusations leave someone gutted.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-02-2019), Sug-din (28-02-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I won't leave this thead or this site. I will just only watch Emmerdale when Robron are on for sure.
> 
> It's not just the Jacob stuff. We've been served up wioth quite a lot of trash these last few weeks. For example the appalling Bear and Paddy story line.


hi eddie  :Cheer: 

glad youre not going anywhere  :Smile:  but agree that ed can be pretty boring without the guyz  :Sad: 

sometimes it actually quite annoying at the moment and sadly I think the maya / jacob stuff is going to run a bit yet  :Mad: 

anyway robron on tonite  :Love:  but we don't get the second ep till later than yous  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (28-02-2019), Sug-din (28-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

rob calling paddy's dad meatloaf   :Lol:

----------

EddyBee (01-03-2019), flappinfanny (02-03-2019), Sug-din (28-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Lovely to see the boys back - looking good.  :Heart: Enjoyed their scenes - brief but worth the wait. Hope thereâs to come in the next episode. :Wub:  :Love: 

Pleased Liv didnât give herself to Jacob.
Donât know what the 🤢 teacher said as I ffwd through her scenes and catching some of her expressions was enough. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (01-03-2019), Paul_Robs (28-02-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good scene of the boys in the second half - again unfortunately too short but welcome. :Heart: 

I ffwd through the rest of the episode and even in ffwd mode the Jacob & Maya bedroom scene was  :Sick: inducing.

----------

EddyBee (01-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Good scene of the boys in the second half - again unfortunately too short but welcome.
> 
> I ffwd through the rest of the episode and even in ffwd mode the Jacob & Maya bedroom scene was inducing.


  jake had got sick and maya kissed him  :Sick:  :Thumbsdown:  

  megan injured trying to drink wine, ironic as is she with graham the recovering alco 

  eliza back 

 alicia and justin could have texted or called jake for his 16th

----------

EddyBee (01-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-03-2019), flappinfanny (02-03-2019), Sug-din (01-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good scenes with the boys - made better because we werenât previewed them  before hand so didnâit know they were happening. ❤️🤗

Ffwd through the other bits so no comment. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (02-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning all. 

Mild at 9c here, forecast to rise to the mid-teens and staying dry in north London. Have a good weekend everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-03-2019), Sug-din (02-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning all. 
> 
> Mild at 9c here, forecast to rise to the mid-teens and staying dry in north London. Have a good weekend everyone.


Morning Eddy👋

Itâs about that temperature here too but also been a bit rain. Hope you and everyone else has a relaxing weekend. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (02-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans i be watching the series finale of Endvour tonight and i hope we get another series next year who else is watching ?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-03-2019), Sug-din (03-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Fans i be watching the series finale of Endvour tonight and i hope we get another series next year who else is watching ?


Hi Matty, Iâll be watching tonight and Iâve read in an article that it was confirmed in Feb that there would be another series just the dates of when, have not been decided yet.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty, Iâll be watching tonight and Iâve read in an article that it was confirmed in Feb that there would be another series just the dates of when, have not been decided yet.


Hi D on ah thanx for that and lets  hope we get all those things to tie up from last year yeah nd back to our Robron im glad pleased we get to have Kim Tate back but putting our Rob to inolve stuff at Home Farm im sure TPTB could find some more way to give her s/l`s yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-03-2019), Sug-din (03-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good morning all. 
> 
> Mild at 9c here, forecast to rise to the mid-teens and staying dry in north London. Have a good weekend everyone.


hi all  :Cheer: 

very bad weather here with snow and ice and all sorts of warnings  :Sad: 

think it may be coming your way so take care guyz   :Readtherules: 

its called storm freya here . . . not to be confused with storm maya  :Moonie:

----------

Sug-din (03-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hi all 
> 
> very bad weather here with snow and ice and all sorts of warnings 
> 
> think it may be coming your way so take care guyz  
> 
> its called storm freya here . . . not to be confused with storm maya


Hi Micheal be careful yeah im watching some Robron before endvour on itv1 at 8pm

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal be careful yeah im watching some Robron before endvour on itv1 at 8pm


hi matty  :Cheer: 

we get that endeavour later in the week and I never heard of it till you mentioned it but I been watching it now its very good I like it  :Smile: 

watching dancing with the stars at the moment one of the stars is actor johnny ward if you heard of him he was in love/hate and other things so his da died yesterday afternoon but he decided to go ahead tonite and its got quite emotional

----------


## Sug-din

> hi all 
> 
> very bad weather here with snow and ice and all sorts of warnings 
> 
> think it may be coming your way so take care guyz  
> 
> its called storm freya here . . . not to be confused with storm maya


Evening Micheal👋

Be careful if youâre out and about.🤗 Hope we donât get too much of it here. We did have very strong winds last night.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fellow fans dont shout at me for what im about to say i with our Rob on what he said its best to have this 100% ther own and getting money is the best way and somtimes Aaron does things on his own wat without thinking he shoudve waited and not just gone anyway what Aaron said when he walked saying thanx for talking it through just like Aaron did like i said Aaron just do things for his own then realise its was wrong to go behind Rob Back but as i said they will be back on track by the end of the week just a bit of DRama along the way and its a soap as well if it al went with no probs then it be no story line matty PS hope you understand what im saying

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

maya stuff tonite just disgusting  :Sick: 

nice to see the guyz and the group thing aaron went to was interesting  :Cool: 

meanwhile i'm going to imagine that after their little tiff they soon going to just err kiss and make up  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (05-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> evening robroners 
> 
> maya stuff tonite just disgusting 
> 
> nice to see the guyz and the group thing aaron went to was interesting 
> 
> meanwhile i'm going to imagine that after their little tiff they soon going to just err kiss and make up


Hi Micheal so what did you think of my last post? somethimes Aaron just thinks of himeslf yeah? donet shoot me for me saying that and im with Rob on what he said and what Aaron said when he walked away saying thanx for talking about it togther but they have Rob wanted to get the money first yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal so what did you think of my last post? somethimes Aaron just thinks of himeslf yeah? donet shoot me for me saying that and im with Rob on what he said and what Aaron said when he walked away saying thanx for talking about it togther but they have Rob wanted to get the money first yeah


hi matty good points

I can see aaron wants to get on with it and wants a child that is _theirs_  not just robert's like seb is

but on the other hand robert is being sensible because he does want to risk going through the heartache of loosing another child

it also seems that seb may be out of the picture soon   :Searchme:

----------

Sug-din (05-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> evening robroners 
> 
> maya stuff tonite just disgusting 
> 
> nice to see the guyz and the group thing aaron went to was interesting 
> 
> meanwhile i'm going to imagine that after their little tiff they soon going to just err kiss and make up


Evening Micheal👋

Totally agree about the Maya stuff - I know that ED are trying to show that this grooming of youngsters happens but I think it is completely OTT to show her in flimsy underwear and starting to undress him and pushing him onto the bed.

It was good to see the boys tonight and it would have been even better at that meeting if  :Cartman: has been there too.👍

Iâm sure youâte completely right about the making up afterwards.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (05-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see Robron tonight, and great to see them with a decent story. However, from now on, if Maya is in an episode, I will not watch the episode even if Robron are there. I'm just not going to watch that story line. I've got better stuff to do than be disgusted.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019), Sug-din (05-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Great to see Robron tonight, and great to see them with a decent story. However, from now on, if Maya is in an episode, I will not watch the episode even if Robron are there. I'm just not going to watch that story line. I've got better stuff to do than be disgusted.


I know exactly how you feel about that Maya.  :Sick:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week, magazine.*

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...25722672635904

I'm afraid, there is nothing about Aaron and Robert.  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019), Sug-din (05-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Emmerdale next week, magazine.*
> 
> https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...25722672635904
> 
> I'm afraid, there is nothing about Aaron and Robert.


Morning Eddy im not to bothered about not having any Robron next week we will have alot of them this week and we will get loads more of Robron all this year will the baby s/l and surratge yeah and next week will be about Kim Tate coming back and more news about James Tate

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019), Sug-din (05-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Evening Micheal👋
> 
> Totally agree about the Maya stuff - I know that ED are trying to show that this grooming of youngsters happens but I think it is completely OTT to show her in flimsy underwear and starting to undress him and pushing him onto the bed.
> 
> It was good to see the boys tonight and it would have been even better at that meeting if has been there too.👍
> 
> Iâm sure youâte completely right about the making up afterwards.


Hi Don and Yeah it woulnve been good that Rob was there and what did you think of my last few posts? and last night i was with our Rob saying he was looking for having there baby 100% yeah and sometimes Aaron does things on own without thinhking and Aaron thax for not talking to him first Rob did yeah but im sure they will have a kiss and make scene and im sure poor old will be the to say sorry again and sometimes it nice for Aaron to be te one to say it first poor Rob he olny wants the best for his husband yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019), Sug-din (05-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don and Yeah it woulnve been good that Rob was there and what did you think of my last few posts? and last night i was with our Rob saying he was looking for having there baby 100% yeah and sometimes Aaron does things on own without thinhking and Aaron thax for not talking to him first Rob did yeah but im sure they will have a kiss and make scene and im sure poor old will be the to say sorry again and sometimes it nice for Aaron to be te one to say it first poor Rob he olny wants the best for his husband yeah


Hi Matty - have replied to your FB message.   :Cartman: is trying to do things for the best and unfortunately  :Ninja: does go ahead with things without thinking. It is time that  :Ninja: was the one who apologises instead of  :Cartman: .

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

:Sick: weâve had too many scenes of that woman and the boy (is everybody blind that they donât see the two of them looking at each other all the time) already. Using Liv and saying they did it is disgusting.  :Sick: 

Some good scenes with the boys - I donât feel very comfortable about this surrogate | I think she would be too involved, no matter what she says. :Ponder: 

 :Cartman: looking good when heâs getting back in control of the business, even if he is oblivious of whatâs going on behind his back. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (05-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

why do i feel aaron will be conned out of money for a baby, don't trust that surrogate gay dude with his staged photo

----------

EddyBee (05-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019), Sug-din (05-03-2019), tammyy2j (06-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> why do i feel aaron will be conned out of money for a baby, don't trust that surrogate gay dude with his staged photo


Iâve got a bad feeling about this too and donât like the way they have Aaron acting in this it could all end badly if Robert doesnât find out soon. There are plenty normal hurdles they could have had the guys go through to get a surrogate baby without causing this unnecessary drama and possible arguements between Robron, yet again.

----------

EddyBee (05-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-03-2019), tammyy2j (06-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Iâve got a bad feeling about this too and donât like the way they have Aaron acting in this it could all end badly if Robert doesnât find out soon. There are plenty normal hurdles they could have had the guys go through to get a surrogate baby without causing this unnecessary drama and possible arguements between Robron, yet again.


hi don  :Cheer: 

don't trust them at all there deffo something not right about those two  :Thumbsdown: 

the woman would want to see both of the guyz before even thinking about it and why have we not seen his husband/partner rather than a supposed pic I mean like does he even really exist  :Searchme: 

anyway I thought they had said in another place that it actually illegal in England to pay  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (05-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> don't trust them at all there deffo something not right about those two 
> 
> the woman would want to see both of the guyz before even thinking about it and why have we not seen his husband/partner rather than a supposed pic I mean like does he even really exist 
> 
> anyway I thought they had said in another place that it actually illegal in England to pay


Hi Micheal👋

I think it all seems a bit odd that they havenât insisted that theyâve got to speak to both of them before they go any further with it - surely they couldnât agree to any fee before both guys have discussed it.

That picture did look a bit too false really.

Iâm not 100% sure but I think in England you can only pay any necessary expenses and not an actual fee to be the surrogate. Thatâs why  :Cartman: is wanting to do it abroad where it s more secure.

----------

EddyBee (05-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (06-03-2019), tammyy2j (06-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

For the record, I'm convinced that Aaron is going to be duped.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-03-2019), Sug-din (05-03-2019), tammyy2j (06-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I know Iâm maybe being a bit stupid here but why would a business contact of :Cartman: pay him cash in a brown envelope and wouldnât the money be in the Home James business account and not be able to be accessed by  :Ninja: ? :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (05-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (06-03-2019), tammyy2j (06-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I know Iâm maybe being a bit stupid here but why would a business contact ofpay him cash in a brown envelope and wouldnât the money be in the Home James business account and not be able to be accessed by ?


Only in Soapland, never in the real world.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-03-2019), Paul_Robs (05-03-2019), Sug-din (05-03-2019), tammyy2j (06-03-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Only in Soapland, never in the real world.


Indeed, its a classic case of money laundering which is illegal.

I really hope  :Ninja:  has second thoughts about not telling  :Cartman:  he looked really guilty and  :Ninja:  doesn't cope well with that so I wonder if at the last minute he has second thoughts (I hope so).

I really find it unbelievable that Robron will lose money yet again they are the most incompetent couple who it comes to holding on to their cash.

----------

EddyBee (06-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (06-03-2019), Sug-din (05-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> For the record, I'm convinced that Aaron is going to be duped.


Morning Eddy i think you could be Right surly a either the Lucy and the man would want to speak to both husbands before even going ahead and of course there be some Drama and angst be it seems by the end of the week they seemed back on track so something happens between tonight+Friday yet again its rinse and repeat stuff more Drama with our Robron why cant they just have a normal s/l without all the Drama eveytime yeah its a soap they want Drama and both Danny+Ryan will be amazing with it

----------

EddyBee (06-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (06-03-2019), Sug-din (06-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Iâve got a bad feeling about this too and donât like the way they have Aaron acting in this it could all end badly if Robert doesnât find out soon. There are plenty normal hurdles they could have had the guys go through to get a surrogate baby without causing this unnecessary drama and possible arguements between Robron, yet again.


Morning Don i argee it rinse and repeat stuff TPTB ah well lets give Robron more angst there way but it seems like they be on teh same page again by the thur eps or Friday so hold in there it be ok and im no doubt we get a make up scene and hopes its Aaron to say sorry first and not Rob Aaron just needs to slow a bit and not just think with his heart yeah Rob is doing all the right things

----------

EddyBee (06-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (06-03-2019), Sug-din (06-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

so defo aaron tonite but actually I think this bit of the surrogacy sl with lucy might end quite soon  :Thumbsup: 

it could be when robert finds out he'll waste no time in getting to the bottom of it if its a scam  :Angel: 

hopefully they'll both then realise they have to work together  :Love: 

btw I don't want it to be liv cos she needs a life first

----------

EddyBee (06-03-2019), Sug-din (06-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

so lucy was legit only offering advice 

could aaron and rob adopt?

----------

EddyBee (06-03-2019), Paul_Robs (06-03-2019), Sug-din (06-03-2019), tammyy2j (07-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Pleased Lucie was genuine and didnât agree to take the money.

Why have they turned :Ninja: into a baby obsessed person and a spoilt child who doesnât get his own way - sorry but heâs not in the right head space to be a Father.

For the first time I would have been all for  :Cartman: walking out on him and saying heâd had enough at trying to do the right thing. 

Saying that the boys are brilliant at the angst scenes and hopefully, theyâll be back on track tomorrow.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (06-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-03-2019), Paul_Robs (06-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

well at least we had quite a bit of robron  :Wub:  and the lucy stuff is over 

unless theres some new twist  :Ponder: 

the boyz need to talk but i'm sure they're going to work it out  :Big Grin: 

. . . and we can enjoy watching them do it  :Angel:

----------

EddyBee (06-03-2019), Sug-din (06-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Pleased Lucie was genuine and didnât agree to take the money.
> 
> Why have they turnedinto a baby obsessed person and a spoilt child who doesnât get his own way - sorry but heâs not in the right head space to be a Father.
> 
> For the first time I would have been all for walking out on him and saying heâd had enough at trying to do the right thing. 
> 
> Saying that the boys are brilliant at the angst scenes and hopefully, theyâll be back on track tomorrow.


Hi Don i think they be back on track tommorw and when Aaron said he had enough and just get on with there  lives the look what Rob gave he put his hands up to his head thinking im going to talk him round just like Aaron told Rob to stand up to and be a Dad last year and like i said im on Rob side on this he`s doing this to get the money and do it right yeah i thnk the Drama and angst has gone now we see them talk again and be on the same wave length and a lovely make up scene and tonights was good they were like any couple shouting and argueing and a like but then they just come back started to to talk

----------

EddyBee (06-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-03-2019), Paul_Robs (06-03-2019), Sug-din (06-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Like others here, I'm really pleased, and totally surprised that Lucy is genuine.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-03-2019), lizann (07-03-2019), Paul_Robs (06-03-2019), Sug-din (06-03-2019), tammyy2j (07-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

aaron is annoying too baby obsessed

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-03-2019), Sug-din (07-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> aaron is annoying too baby obsessed


Hi i argee he is they both want the same thing and Rob is getting enough money and doing all properly but they need to sit down and talk it togther and they will in the end either tonight or tommorw but if friday is all womens day it be all about the female cast and there be no men involved in fridays ep and i think its writtern by our Maxine or mybe they could mention a re male casts members if it be all female then they must sort it on tonights ep

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-03-2019), Sug-din (07-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

think the guyz are in both eps tonite  :Wub: 

I hope they make up a bit by then end of the nite with a nice chat  :Heart:  cos don't want it left with them being off with other till we see them again

not sure they on next week and tomorrow is ladies only  :Cool:

----------

Sug-din (07-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry to be a moan but I am already bored rigid with this Ireland trip. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (08-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So now we get a Robron scene where they donât even speak a word. :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (08-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Iâm sorry but I think this first episode has been a load of tripe. The boys are worth much better scenes than the ridiculous moody scenes theyâve been given up to now.

----------

EddyBee (08-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Sorry to be a moan but I am already bored rigid with this Ireland trip.


yep most of it was outside city hall and the rest could have been filmed anywhere  :Searchme: 

Aaron is finding it hard but I think Robert will realise and is already getting ready to help him I wonder if its chas or the social worker he's calling  :Angel: 

meanwhile the good news is that we now get the second ep the same time as you again  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (08-03-2019), Sug-din (07-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I honestly donât think it was necessary to have a location double episode in Ireland, it was just boring and uninteresting.

Didnât like the Chas & Aaron chat, poor Robert didnât even warrant a mention in what Aaron had in his life. :Nono: 
TPTB want to be disgusted with themselves the way they treated Ryan & Danny in those episodes - that was supposed to be their characters refocusing on their future. They didnât even shake hands never mind hug or kiss. :Thumbsdown:  Also thatâs the last we see of them as well until a week on Monday. :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I’m sorry but I think this first episode has been a load of tripe. The boys are worth much better scenes than the ridiculous moody scenes they’ve been given up to now.


 both episodes were truly crap 

 what was the point of paddy's daddy bearwolf?

 why did kerry dress as a hooker to see amy?

----------

Sug-din (07-03-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Just watched.

Who thought it was a good idea to do the Northern Ireland thing, what a waste of a massive amount of money for such banal, boring rubbish - what a load of tosh.

 :Ninja:  acting like a moody child because he didn't get what he wanted, I liked the Chas conversation it was better than expected but he shouldn't need him Mum to tell him that actually his life is pretty good.

I agree with most comments on here the make up scene was grossly underwhelming, as much I am happy  :Ninja:  said sorry I really don't think  :Cartman:  needed to say sorry he has done nothing wrong. 

I felt that the surrogacy will reappear sooner than we think,  :Cartman:  knows it is what  :Ninja:  wants and quite frankly I think Robert does as well. Maybe we will see Seb return for a weekend soon and then they will revisit their own child, it would be a good trigger.

Overall a rather bizarre week of random behaviour from Robron.

----------

EddyBee (08-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-03-2019), Sug-din (07-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Just watched.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea to do the Northern Ireland thing, what a waste of a massive amount of money for such banal, boring rubbish - what a load of tosh.
> 
>  acting like a moody child because he didn't get what he wanted, I liked the Chas conversation it was better than expected but he shouldn't need him Mum to tell him that actually his life is pretty good.
> 
> I agree with most comments on here the make up scene was grossly underwhelming, as much I am happy  said sorry I really don't think  needed to say sorry he has done nothing wrong. 
> 
> I felt that the surrogacy will reappear sooner than we think,  knows it is what  wants and quite frankly I think Robert does as well. Maybe we will see Seb return for a weekend soon and then they will revisit their own child, it would be a good trigger.
> ...


Very well summed up by you there Paul.👍

I wonât be able to watch tomorrow nights episode  and to be honest and I realise this is probably wrong of me, but because itâs going to consist of only the female characters I donât think Iâll be botheing to watch the recorded  episode at a later time either.

Hope you and everyone else on here has a lovely weekend. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (08-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Just watched.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea to do the Northern Ireland thing, what a waste of a massive amount of money for such banal, boring rubbish - what a load of tosh.
> 
>  acting like a moody child because he didn't get what he wanted, I liked the Chas conversation it was better than expected but he shouldn't need him Mum to tell him that actually his life is pretty good.
> 
> I agree with most comments on here the make up scene was grossly underwhelming, as much I am happy  said sorry I really don't think  needed to say sorry he has done nothing wrong. 
> 
> I felt that the surrogacy will reappear sooner than we think,  knows it is what  wants and quite frankly I think Robert does as well. Maybe we will see Seb return for a weekend soon and then they will revisit their own child, it would be a good trigger.
> ...


Hi Paul i argee 100% what you said Rob shouldbt need to say say sorry he done nothing wrong like you sai maybe Seb might stay a night soon and mybe this surracgy could start uo again and lets hope its our Maxine will do that it needs her input again she knows how to write for Robron

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Just watched.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea to do the Northern Ireland thing, what a waste of a massive amount of money for such banal, boring rubbish - what a load of tosh.
> 
>  acting like a moody child because he didn't get what he wanted, I liked the Chas conversation it was better than expected but he shouldn't need him Mum to tell him that actually his life is pretty good.
> 
> I agree with most comments on here the make up scene was grossly underwhelming, as much I am happy  said sorry I really don't think  needed to say sorry he has done nothing wrong. 
> 
> I felt that the surrogacy will reappear sooner than we think,  knows it is what  wants and quite frankly I think Robert does as well. Maybe we will see Seb return for a weekend soon and then they will revisit their own child, it would be a good trigger.
> ...


hi paul  :Cheer: 

agree about the visit but there were lots of scenes of city hall and the titanic centre so maybe tourism ni if not actually paying them gave them lots of free facilities and stuff  :Ponder: 


I know surrogacy is what aaron wants and to have a baby but it could nbe they first foster a child that's a bit older like a teen whos not sure of his/her sexuality as it could make for lots for interesting sls with the guyz and liv and maybe more so than with another baby although that might come later  :Confused:

----------

Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see Lisa back, but that is such a sad story line for her. Such a shame. She broke my heart.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-03-2019), lizann (08-03-2019), Perdita (08-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

It's 7c but it's very windy, so it feels a lot colder. Lovely and sunny at present. Have a good weekend.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews.*

On the main ITV Emmedale website.

*VIEW HERE.*

Kim Tate is there. Unfortunately, there is no Aaron or Robert.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Just watched last nights ED.

I liked it, character driven, interesting and well written ........ you do ask yourself why the producers do not tell other writers to look at Maxine's work and try to make sure they stick to the brief on character behaviour and history.

I am still a little confused about how the Robron surrogacy story finished this week, it all feels so incomplete, as others have said it just needed a conversation between them to close it down for a while, at the moment it is all open ended (or maybe thats the plan)  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Ponder:  :Ponder:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (09-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans just a few thoughts a bit puzzled at Chas being pregnt so soon after Gracie this is a wild thought could Chas have the baby for Robron? or mybe Seb comes back full time and somethig happens in Liverpool and Seb comes back full time im saying that because didnt LS+KH+KB saying and hinted there be a patter of tiny feet for Robron? maybe not a baby but Seb ? thoughts? and what we need is our Maxine to bring our lads back on track yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning everyone. 👋 Hope youâre all having a lovely weekend and that the weather isnât bad for you.👍
I havenât caught up with Fridays ep yet and havenât read comments to respond to yet, will do later. Take care all. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (10-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good Morning everyone. �� Hope you’re all having a lovely weekend and that the weather isn’t bad for you.��
> I haven’t caught up with Fridays ep yet and haven’t read comments to respond to yet, will do later. Take care all. ��


hi don  :Cheer: 

cold wind and snow here but glad it lovely for you guyz over there  :Smile: 

I actually liked friday ep even thoughi though normally I wouldn't be interested in most of the sls 

the lisa stuff was very good but I was wondering has the actress herself been unwell?

anyway it just shows that when you have a really good writer all different kinda stories can be interesting  :Thumbsup: 

I wish ed used maxine a lot more cos she's the best  :Angel:

----------

EddyBee (10-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Maxine episodes.*

Aaron and Robert will feature in two episodes written by the legend that is Maxine and to be broadcast on 11/04/19.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Maxine episodes.*
> 
> Aaron and Robert will feature in two episodes written by the legend that is Maxine and to be broadcast on 11/04/19.


Hi Eddy are those on a thurs? thats 2 days after my birthday lol i bet we have more conection with our Lad if our Maxine has wrote it an we could get some affection between them

----------

EddyBee (10-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## eastieoaks

11th April is a Thursday

----------

EddyBee (10-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

eveneing fans heres a thought ilke the one i posted on here the w/e dont  i feel like Seb`s coming back fulltime? remmber what LS+JH+KB said that Robron could have a patter of tiny feet soon? meaning i thing Seb be back or adopt  or foster? whats toiye thoughts?>

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Ive been watching Classic Emmerdale on itv3  in thye afternoons bacj in 1990 Racheal Hughes has just left seconary school and was she Joe Tates Son? and meams Joes around mid twenties yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> eveneing fans heres a thought ilke the one i posted on here the w/e dont  i feel like Seb`s coming back fulltime? remmber what LS+JH+KB said that Robron could have a patter of tiny feet soon? meaning i thing Seb be back or adopt  or foster? whats toiye thoughts?>


I'm also beginning to think that this is the way they will go.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good episode tonight, even though Aaron and Robert were not featured. I like the Amy/Cain/Eric/Faith/Kerry characters and their interactions. And it's a decent story line.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi guys - hope everyone is well. 👋

Have finally caught up with Friday & tonightâs episode.  

Friday - I thought it was very good and well acted and character full. Such a shame that Lisa is so ill (also poorly in real life too - I believe, that is so sad).  Thought that was lovely that part in the pub with the Ladies and April.  I may be wrong but Iâm not too sure that Chas being pregnant again so soon is such a good thing. I do hope it doesnât have a knock on effect on the Robron surrogacy storyline. It looks like Vic may be going to have found yet another persons life to get involved with - Amy. The Charity & Lisa scenes were very heartfelt and moving. 
Yet again brilliant work by our Maxine.

Tonight - sorry to say this but Iâm a bit fed up of Vanessa being pushed into so many scenes now - we all know why that is? Does Jessie ever work? I ffwd through all the Maya scenes so donât know what was said there. I am probably in a minority here but Iâm afraid Iâm not really taking to the Amy character [ one Kerry is more than enough for anyone]. 
The episode was ok in places but it just shows the difference in the way that Writers can make a characters presence differ from episode to episode.

It is so noticeable when our boys arenât around - even if their scenes lately have been so short. :Heart: 

Sorry for the long winded reply folks, hope I havenât bored you all too much with my thoughts.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019), Paul_Robs (11-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> eveneing fans heres a thought ilke the one i posted on here the w/e dont  i feel like Seb`s coming back fulltime? remmber what LS+JH+KB said that Robron could have a patter of tiny feet soon? meaning i thing Seb be back or adopt  or foster? whats toiye thoughts?>


Hi Matty👋 I personally would rather they had a baby by adoption or surrogacy - foster children donât always stay for ever and we donât want them losing another child.  Seb was a lovely child (mainly down to Lily the child actress) and I would rather they didnât bring the character back using another actor as I donât think the family unit chemistry would be there).

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi guys - hope everyone is well. 👋
> 
> Have finally caught up with Friday & tonightâs episode.  
> 
> Friday - I thought it was very good and well acted and character full. Such a shame that Lisa is so ill (also poorly in real life too - I believe, that is so sad).  Thought that was lovely that part in the pub with the Ladies and April.  I may be wrong but Iâm not too sure that Chas being pregnant again so soon is such a good thing. I do hope it doesnât have a knock on effect on the Robron surrogacy storyline. It looks like Vic may be going to have found yet another persons life to get involved with - Amy. The Charity & Lisa scenes were very heartfelt and moving. 
> Yet again brilliant work by our Maxine.
> 
> Tonight - sorry to say this but Iâm a bit fed up of Vanessa being pushed into so many scenes now - we all know why that is? Does Jessie ever work? I ffwd through all the Maya scenes so donât know what was said there. I am probably in a minority here but Iâm afraid Iâm not really taking to the Amy character [ one Kerry is more than enough for anyone]. 
> The episode was ok in places but it just shows the difference in the way that Writers can make a characters presence differ from episode to episode.
> ...


Hi Don good points what did you think of my last few posts? and ive a funy feeling the surragcy s?l could be over and Seb could come back

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019), Sug-din (11-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don good points what did you think of my last few posts? and ive a funy feeling the surragcy s?l could be over and Seb could come back


Thanks Matty. Have sent you a FB message.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller new interview.* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIUu...ature=youtu.be

The first part of Danny's interview can be found at the end of this link. The Danny bit starts after about 10 minutes. He's looking good.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-03-2019), Sug-din (12-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Danny Miller new interview.* 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIUu...ature=youtu.be
> 
> The first part of Danny's interview can be found at the end of this link. The Danny bit starts after about 10 minutes. He's looking good.


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  that was really interesting in lots of ways

I might watch it again

----------

Sug-din (12-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

sorry if this is an obvious question but who did amy kidnap?

----------


## Perdita

> sorry if this is an obvious question but who did amy kidnap?


Kyle  .. she was going to run away with him but changed her mind at last minute .. think she left him at some ferry port??

----------

Sug-din (12-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> sorry if this is an obvious question but who did amy kidnap?


Hi Micheal it was Kyle and they went back to him back thats why Amy was on the run and if she came back he would be arrested

----------

Sug-din (12-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

with joanie dead who will want amy charged?

----------


## Sug-din

> sorry if this is an obvious question but who did amy kidnap?


It was Kyle , her son - I actually canât remember the whole storyline from that time. Sure someone else will be able to fill in all the blanks.

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but I found that incredibly boring tonight. Wish the Maya story was finished itâs getting more twisted by the minutes, even when you mute the sound during some scenes.  Are they making Vanessa the new PD (producers favourite] and pushing her into as many scenes as possible, some unnecessarily . Vic really canât appear unless sheâs on  a help a friend mission. Still not liking Amy - sorry.

----------

EddyBee (12-03-2019), Perdita (13-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry but I found that incredibly boring tonight. Wish the Maya story was finished it’s getting more twisted by the minutes, even when you mute the sound during some scenes.  Are they making Vanessa the new PD (producers favourite] and pushing her into as many scenes as possible, some unnecessarily . Vic really can’t appear unless she’s on  a help a friend mission. Still not liking Amy - sorry.


I agree with your every word, especially about the David/Jacob/Maya stuff, but also about Vanessa.

This is all a huge pity as I really like the Amy/Cain/Eric story line.

----------

Sug-din (12-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Itâs sort of losing the point of this storyline with me now but I have to turn the mute button on every time that Maya is in a scene.

Was it really necessary to yet again have Vanessa pushed into appearing in that scene with Paddy & Chas. 

David is as thick as ****, sorry to say that.

Please tell me why am, I watching this if I canât find anything good to say?

----------

EddyBee (13-03-2019), lizann (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but Iâm getting fed up with constant Vanessa appearances - itâs getting nearly as bad as PD as far as Iâm concerned. :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (13-03-2019), lizann (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

i agree about vanessa, she is awful with charity too and where is johnny?

can liam not afford any village house, he is a dr.

----------

EddyBee (13-03-2019), Sug-din (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> i agree about vanessa, she is awful with charity too and where is johnny?
> 
> can liam not afford any village house, he is a dr.


Emmerdale seems to be the only Village where small children appear to be left to look after themselves and their parents donât even bother to give them a mention as it interferes with their personal life.

Thatâs right about the Dr - he could buy some where and get Bernice to move in with him instead. Heâll not be hard up.

----------

EddyBee (13-03-2019), lizann (13-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Emmerdale seems to be the only Village where small children appear to be left to look after themselves and their parents don’t even bother to give them a mention as it interferes with their personal life.
> 
> That’s right about the Dr - he could buy some where and get Bernice to move in with him instead. He’ll not be hard up.


ross house is free

----------

Sug-din (14-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I am finding that the Jacob/Maya story line is turning me away from watching Emmerdale. I just find it far too repulsive and not the sort of story that I want to watch at 7pm.

The Vanessa situation is ridiculous, she is being shoehorned everywhere.  :Mad:  Anyone would think that the actress playing her was dating one of the producers or something like that.

----------

Sug-din (14-03-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> I am finding that the Jacob/Maya story line is turning me away from watching Emmerdale. I just find it far too repulsive and not the sort of story that I want to watch at 7pm.
> 
> The Vanessa situation is ridiculous, she is being shoehorned everywhere.  Anyone would think that the actress playing her was dating one of the producers or something like that.


Surely her dating the producer Kate Brooks has nothing to do with it?   :Ponder:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (14-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans im happy for Chas+Paddy that she`s pregent but its a bit of a kick in the teeth for our Robron who are so desparteate to start a family of there own and for Aaron who would be a amazing Father as to Rob to but could this sound of patter of baby feet the KB+JH talked about that Seb could be heading back thougts eveybody matty x

----------

EddyBee (14-03-2019), Sug-din (14-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hi Fans im happy for Chas+Paddy that she`s pregent but its a bit of a kick in the teeth for our Robron who are so desparteate to start a family of there own and for Aaron who would be a amazing Father as to Rob to but could this sound of patter of baby feet the KB+JH talked about that Seb could be heading back thougts eveybody matty x


I thought Chas did not want anymore kids after Grace and I agree it is too soon

I assumed Mandy would return with Paddy's son

----------

EddyBee (14-03-2019), Sug-din (14-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I know this sounds really harsh but Kim looks like an old drag queen. Canât really say Iâm pleased to see her back.

----------

EddyBee (14-03-2019), Perdita (14-03-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> I know this sounds really harsh but Kim looks like an old drag queen. Can’t really say I’m pleased to see her back.


Nice looking lady when she first was ruling HF  but that was a long time ago .. did dnot think much of her character then and know I will not take to her this time round... please Kate Brooks ...nobody missed her .. let her go again after whatever storyline you have planned for her .. .. sigh

----------

Sug-din (14-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Well thatâs another load of tripe I wish I hadnât bothered to watch. Will give the second episode a miss. :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------


## EddyBee

> I know this sounds really harsh but Kim looks like an old drag queen. Can’t really say I’m pleased to see her back.


Claire King is 57 years old. 

I think the problem is 2-fold. Firstly, Emmerdale have badly managed her image for her return. They should have gone for a far softer 'look' for her, like the one that Claire had in Coronation Street for 3 years. Trying to bring the character back as a sexy and irresistible man-eater, as she was all those years, was a mistake. She's too old for that to work. The result is that she looks as you say.

The second major problem is that last year's storyline, her ordering the execution of Joe Tate, was so awful. It was unrealistic and OTT, almost like a comic book villain. That really spoilt Kim's return for me. How can I now take her seriously??? Kim Tate was quite a villain when she had to be but in the context of long-running, well-planned story lines with characters that she had a history with, like her husband or her step-son. She was not a cold-blooded killer and she had many warm friendships in the village.

For these reasons, the character is destined to fail, unless some urgent remedies are applied, and applied quickly.

----------

Sug-din (14-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Claire King is 57 years old. 
> 
> I think the problem is 2-fold. Firstly, Emmerdale have badly managed her return. They should have gone for a far softer 'look' for her, like the one that Claire had in Coronation Street for 3 years. Trying to bring the character back as a sexy and irresistible man-eater, as she was all those years, was a mistake. She's too old for that to work. The result is that she looks as you say.
> 
> The second major problem is that last year's storyline, her ordering the execution of Joe Tate, was so awful. It was unrealistic and OTT, almost like a comic book villain. That really spoilt Kim's return for me. How can I now take her seriously. Kim Tate was quite a villain when she had to be but in the context of long-running, well-planned story lines with characters that she had a history with, like her husband or her step-son. She was not a cold-blooded killer and she had many warm friendships in the village.
> 
> For these reasons, the character is destin ed to fail, unless some urgent remedies are applied, and applied quickly.


Very well described Eddy. If only the PTB had thought of  some of these points before they brought her back.

----------

EddyBee (14-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

kim should have returned as tomjoe's cougar lover 

haha at loser in love megan, if only nico was there to rub it in

----------


## EddyBee

> kim should have returned as tomjoe's cougar lover 
> 
> haha at loser in love megan, if only nico was there to rub it in


Yes, Nicola really deserved the opportunity of rubbing Megan's face in it. That would have been a great scene.  :Rotfl:

----------

lizann (14-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Didnât watch second ep - is it worth watching the recorded version or should I just delete?

----------


## EddyBee

> Didn’t watch second ep - is it worth watching the recorded version or should I just delete?


Delete it.

It didn't really add anything, just plenty more hideous Jacob/Maya nonsense.

----------

Sug-din (14-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Delete it.
> 
> It didn't really add anything, just plenty more hideous Jacob/Maya nonsense.


Thanks Eddy👋
Iâll do that.👍.

----------

EddyBee (14-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

did rob meet kim last time around?

----------


## Sug-din

> did rob meet kim last time around?


Robron werenât in any scenes with Kim on her last appearance that I can remember. They definetly didnât appear in the promo video.

----------


## lizann

> Claire King is 57 years old. 
> 
> I think the problem is 2-fold. Firstly, Emmerdale have badly managed her image for her return. They should have gone for a far softer 'look' for her, like the one that Claire had in Coronation Street for 3 years. Trying to bring the character back as a sexy and irresistible man-eater, as she was all those years, was a mistake. She's too old for that to work. The result is that she looks as you say.
> 
> The second major problem is that last year's storyline, her ordering the execution of Joe Tate, was so awful. It was unrealistic and OTT, almost like a comic book villain. That really spoilt Kim's return for me. How can I now take her seriously??? Kim Tate was quite a villain when she had to be but in the context of long-running, well-planned story lines with characters that she had a history with, like her husband or her step-son. She was not a cold-blooded killer and she had many warm friendships in the village.
> 
> For these reasons, the character is destined to fail, unless some urgent remedies are applied, and applied quickly.


was it zak or seth, kim was friends with?

----------


## EddyBee

> was it zak or seth, kim was friends with?


It was both, amongst other people in the village.

----------

Sug-din (15-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> It was both, amongst other people in the village.


Hi Eddy think Kim was mostly freindly with Seth and Zoe was friendly with Archie Brooks too

----------

EddyBee (15-03-2019), Sug-din (15-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Up to now I have watched less than 1 minute of tonight’s ep. The programme starting immediately with Kim didn’t interest me so I turned over.  Is it worth watching it or is too Kim & Maya heavy again?

----------


## EddyBee

> Up to now I have watched less than 1 minute of tonight’s ep. The programme starting immediately with Kim didn’t interest me so I turned over.  Is it worth watching it or is too Kim & Maya heavy again?


It wasn't too bad this evening. No Jacob/Mata nonsense.

----------

Sug-din (15-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's picture preview.* 

Find it on the main ITV Emmerdale website, pictures with a few spoilers in the captions. 

*CLICK HERE.*

Robron are there.  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (15-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Next week's picture preview.* 
> 
> Find it on the main ITV Emmerdale website, pictures with a few spoilers in the captions. 
> 
> *CLICK HERE.*
> 
> Robron are there.


Thanks Eddy👋 Lovely to see a pic of the boys, but unfortunately thereâs far too much Kim content by the looks of things.

Does everyone know that itâs an hour on Tuesday night and none at all on Friday next week?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> It wasn't too bad this evening. No Jacob/Mata nonsense.


Might watch it then and will ffwd through any Kim scenes. Thanks for the reply. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> *Next week's picture preview.* 
> 
> Find it on the main ITV Emmerdale website, pictures with a few spoilers in the captions. 
> 
> *CLICK HERE.*
> 
> Robron are there.


I am sorry if this offends anyone but Kim looks like a lady who has had one too many botox injections with that permanent, slightly surprised look (how you do that in prison I do not know).

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019), Sug-din (15-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I am sorry if this offends anyone but Kim looks like a lady who has had one too many botox injections with that permanent, slightly surprised look (how you do that in prison I do not know).


I wouldnât say thatâs offensive itâs just a correct observation of a characters appearance considering where she is supposed to have just come from - after all last night I myself described her as having the look of an old drag queen.  Iâm sure Claire King is a lovely lady in real life though.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019), Perdita (15-03-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> I wouldn’t say that’s offensive it’s just a correct observation of a characters appearance considering where she is supposed to have just come from - after all last night I myself described her as having the look of an old drag queen.  I’m sure Claire King is a lovely lady in real life though.


Not sure whether there is still  such thing as free speech but nothing offensive about wondering whether someboy has had cosmetic surgery or so... my opinion  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019), Paul_Robs (15-03-2019), Sug-din (15-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Claire King looked so much better when she was on Coronation Street. I think the make-up department at Emmerdale are slapping too much of everything on her, to give Kim a glamorous, sexy, man-eater image. They are failing. She looks like a clown, and that's coming from somerone that adores Claire.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019), Sug-din (16-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning everyone👋

Hope you all have a good weekend. Itâs 7c and snowing here so thatâs stopped any outside jobs today.

Take care all of you.🤗

----------

EddyBee (16-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning all. 

It's 11c here, very strong winds, with gust of around 40mph. At least it's forecast to stay dry, with no snow. Time for Sainsburys. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019), Sug-din (16-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews.* 

On the main ITV Emmerdale website.

*CLICK HERE.*

I'm afraid there is no sign of Aaron and/or Robert.  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-03-2019), Sug-din (16-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Happy St Patricks my robron friends

joy peace and happiness to everyone

☘️  ☘️  ☘️  ☘️   ☘️  ☘️  ☘️  ☘️   ☘️  ☘️  ☘️  ☘️   ☘️  ☘️  ☘️  ☘️

----------

EddyBee (17-03-2019), Perdita (17-03-2019), Sug-din (17-03-2019), tammyy2j (18-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Happy St Patricks my robron friends
> 
> joy peace and happiness to everyone
> 
> ☘️  ☘️  ☘️  ☘️   ☘️  ☘️  ☘️  ☘️   ☘️  ☘️  ☘️  ☘️   ☘️  ☘️  ☘️  ☘️



Happy St Patricks to you too Micheal. Have a good day. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (17-03-2019), Perdita (17-03-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Happy St Patricks to you too Micheal. Have a good day.


Happy St Patrick's Day everyone   :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (17-03-2019), Sug-din (17-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Happy St Patrick's Day.*

----------

Perdita (17-03-2019), Sug-din (17-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

The Sun newspaper is reporting that Joe Tate is still alive and has been hiding in Monte Carlo. Apparently this will be confirmed on the show next week. They are usually quite reliable with their soapy news.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (18-03-2019), Sug-din (18-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry to moan guys, but Iâve just caught up on Fridays episode and there was far too much Kim âthe nearly manâ Tate. Hope she doesnât get too involved with our boys or thereâll be no scenes left to watch in an episode. :Sad: 

At least the boys are back this week.  :Heart:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans did anybody notice the park bench in ep on march 8th when Chas+Lauerl was sitting on and when they got up and the gold plaque said in memory of stan Richards did any else spotted it? he played Seth

----------

Sug-din (18-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans did anybody notice the park bench in ep on march 8th when Chas+Lauerl was sitting on and when they got up and the gold plaque said in memory of stan Richards did any else spotted it? he played Seth


Hi Matty👋
Iâm ashamed to say I was obviously so unobservant I didnât see that at all. He was a brilliant character Seth, they are the ones that are missing and itâs often best to just remember them not bring a character back, as often they donât work as well.  

Robert Jacob Sugden being a major exception to this rule of course.  :Heart:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty👋
> Iâm ashamed to say I was obviously so unobservant I didnât see that at all. He was a brilliant character Seth, they are the ones that are missing and itâs often best to just remember them not bring a character back, as often they donât work as well.  
> 
> Robert Jacob Sugden being a major exception to this rule of course.


Hi Don OF course and i think Ryan has a amazing job playing Rob amd what a amazing pairing of Robron and what a great working relationship he has with Danny and btw who do you think Graham was talking to? i think it as James yeah? didnt Kim tell him to look for him  before she went to jail in oct? and some people on FB still think it Joe? its not Joe becuse Ned is still in USA yeah what do you think?

----------

Sug-din (18-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don OF course and i think Ryan has a amazing job playing Rob amd what a amazing pairing of Robron and what a great working relationship he has with Danny and btw who do you think Graham was talking to? i think it as James yeah? didnt Kim tell him to look for him  before she went to jail in oct? and some people on FB still think it Joe? its not Joe becuse Ned is still in USA yeah what do you think?



Hi Matty

I think they are maybe trying to make it look as though itâs Joe but it could be James. Have to be honest I donât know what was said in any of those scenes as I mute or ffwd through  all Kimâs scenes already as her character returning doesnât really interest me - sorry.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty
> 
> I think they are maybe trying to make it look as though itâs Joe but it could be James. Have to be honest I donât know what was said in any of those scenes as I mute or ffwd through  all Kimâs scenes already as her character returning doesnât really interest me - sorry.


Hi Don i dont mind Kim though looking a bit old TBH i would have thought the make up dept shoulve dont a better job yeah and Claire King looks lovely untill they make he as Kim and BTW have you been any of the classic Emmerdale on itv3?

----------

Sug-din (18-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don i dont mind Kim though looking a bit old TBH i would have thought the make up dept shoulve dont a better job yeah and Claire King looks lovely untill they make he as Kim and BTW have you been any of the classic Emmerdale on itv3?


Iâve only really caught bits of the Classic ones - I saw some of ones the other day and I think thatâs part of the reason for my feelings about Kim - they are trying to put her across the same now as she appeared then and itâs just not working. No disrespect to Claire King is  meant in any of my comments.

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry to really go about this guys but Iâm fed up with having Kim Tate rammed down my throat - every other scene so far and irâs only the first half.  :Wal2l:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## EddyBee

One thing that I do not understand is why Graham turned to alcohol, drinking almost non-stop for weeks on end, if he knew that Joe Tate was alive and well? What was that all about? Or have the good people at Emmerdale forgotten that small detail?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019), lizann (18-03-2019), Sug-din (18-03-2019), tammyy2j (19-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So Joe isnât dead - surprise, surprise - what a really genuine storyline - never seen anything like that before. :Rotfl:

----------

EddyBee (18-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019), tammyy2j (19-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> One thing that I do not understand is why Graham turned to alcohol, drinking almost non-stop for weeks on end, if he knew that Joe Tate was alive and well? What was that all about? Or have the good people at Emmerdale forgotten that small detail?


Iâm beginning to wonder what they are on when they write the storylines as they seem to have forgotten what happened in a previous episode by the time theyâve wriitten the next one. :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (18-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> One thing that I do not understand is why Graham turned to alcohol, drinking almost non-stop for weeks on end, if he knew that Joe Tate was alive and well? What was that all about? Or have the good people at Emmerdale forgotten that small detail?


Very True Eddy i thought it be James Tate on the phone on friday so it was Joe then yeah but James must in soon yeah because KB+LS+JH said so but havent cast anybody yet i bet FB will so happy lol they saying i told you so so mybe Joe+James could back in starting with James yeah  what you think Eddy? MATTY

----------

EddyBee (18-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

where do the horses seen through the village come from as only now kim got some back in home farm, katie had some, is there more farms with horses around?

this kim/cain moira feud is pointless

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Tuesday 26 March
*
On a mission to get the haulage business back on track, Robert Sugden (Ryan Hawley) meets up with a potential client, Mike, in the Woolie. It turns out that Charity Dingle (Emma Atkins) has had a previous scrape with this Mike but after warning Aaron (Danny Miller) to tell Robert to steer clear she realises there’s money to be made…
*
Whats on TV.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019), Sug-din (19-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron/Vanity article in Inside Soap for next week.*

https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...95624387399682

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019), Sug-din (19-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*‘Billy gets Tracy arrested’.*

Kim & Cain: The gloves are off!

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...97973088587781

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Importan. Please note:*

There will be no Emmerdale epidsode on this Friday 22 March or next Monday 25 March due to England's Euro 2020 Qualifiers. This evening's episode will be an hour long.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2019), Perdita (19-03-2019), Sug-din (19-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone well

just realised we have a joined up hour tonite so expect itâs the same there but donât knoe if either of the guyz are in it

caught up ep with all eps and will read the spoilers and everything here now

i can cope with most of it even the boring rubbish but just donât like the maya stuff at all and its getting harder to watch but seems there more to come

so joe alive as we guessed but not coming back so kim and graeme prob wont tell cain for the drama

sls with kim and cain can only go so far with maybe him just threatening her but if she takes on robert it will be much more interesting as he will be more than a match for her schemes and deals

----------

EddyBee (19-03-2019), Sug-din (19-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

why is kim keeping graham around now? he is team tomjoe

----------

EddyBee (19-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

FGS they might as well change the programme name to The Kim &  Vanessa Show they get more scenes than anyone else. Is this what we have to expect for the hour episode tonight. :Wal2l: 

Where are our boys we need cheering up and seeing something we really want to look at. :Wub:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (19-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

vanessa go get johhny and stay out of dingle business, she is not a dingle and hope she never is

----------

EddyBee (19-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2019), Sug-din (19-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The best part of The Kim Tate Show was the fleeting scenes of Robron. They make anything bearable. :Heart:  :Wub:  :Moonie:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pond21

> The best part of The Kim Tate Show was the fleeting scenes of Robron. They make anything bearable.


Hi Don i didnt mind Kim`s stuf tonight and Robron`s breif apperance was good like i say i be glad when they get James tate coming then we can all forget about Joe and ive always like Kim Tate from the early days and in the classic Emmerdale she`s alot different and softer then they turenr the char to what she is today i wondr how old James be now ? about mid 20`s

----------

EddyBee (19-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hi Don i didnt mind Kim`s stuf tonight and Robron`s breif apperance was good like i say i be glad when they get James tate coming then we can all forget about Joe and ive always like Kim Tate from the early days and in the classic Emmerdale she`s alot different and softer then they turenr the char to what she is today i wondr how old James be now ? about mid 20`s


james will probably fall for debbie drop her knickers so fast dingle too

----------

EddyBee (19-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2019), Sug-din (20-03-2019), tammyy2j (21-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Didnât take long to catch up with tonightâs recording - must have ffwd through about 75% at least. 👎

No Robron again - this is just getting ridiculous now. 😤

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Apparently, we can all look forward to seeing Robron tomorrow night.

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2019), Sug-din (21-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

why was cain arrested now, trespassing?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2019), tammyy2j (21-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> why was cain arrested now, trespassing?


I have no idea whatsoever. Sorry.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I have no idea whatsoever. Sorry.


there must be something buried there  :Confused: 

its obviously not a body but maybe stolen stuff for kim to set cain up  :Searchme: 

but what is noah going to think about the phone . . .  hmmm

anyway if the guyz on tonite it will make it worth watching  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (21-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 01/04/19. Week 14.*

Monday 1st April - Arthurâs attitude sparks concern. Danâs jealousy is piqued. Moira makes a shock suggestion.

Tuesday 2nd April - Chas is amused by a request. Jacobâs bubble is burst by a surprise return. Paddy takes on a challenge

Wednesday 3rd April - Nicolaâs confidence is short-lived. Jacob is persuaded to make amends. Chas offers some reassurance.

Thursday 4th April 7pm - Harriet ropes Laurel into her plans. Bear makes a chaotic return. Dawn overhears troubling news.

Thursday 4th April 8pm - Dawn hatches a plan. Laurel is offered food for thought. Bear attempts to garner sympathy.

----------

Perdita (21-03-2019), Sug-din (21-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Well that was fairly uneventful apart from seeing the boys of course.  :Heart:  :Stick Out Tongue: Hope they are in the 2nd ep too.  :Bow:  After all we donât get anymore ED until next Tuesday.

----------

EddyBee (21-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Well, as always, it was great to see Aaron and Robert in the first of tonight's episodes. It was brief but good.

However, there was far, far, far too much of the Jacob nonsense and it is getting to be more and more objectionable. Whatever story it is that Emmerdale think they are telling is getting lost in the manner that they are rolling it out. Put it another way, teenage schoolboy fantasies seem to be uppermost on the minds of the writers. A disgrace.

----------

lizann (21-03-2019), Perdita (21-03-2019), Sug-din (21-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

oh just jog on maya, her curls need to be ripped out, sicko

jai and laurel flirting?

----------

EddyBee (21-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (21-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> oh just jog on maya, her curls need to be ripped out, sicko
> 
> jai and laurel flirting?


That is what I thought, Jai and Laurel were flirting.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (21-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Shame  :Cartman: wasnât involved too in that  :Ninja: and Chas scene, but it was a lovely gesture. :Clap: 

Maya.🤢

One good thing about tonight was that there wasnât so much Kim - I  donât know what she said because I muted her.  I know this is maybe cruel but in that stable yard scene the expression âmutton dressed as lambâ phrase came to mind. The riding gear is not a flattering look any more - sorry!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (21-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), lizann (21-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

doug did good

----------

EddyBee (21-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (21-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

10c here in north London this morning, feeling a bit colder than that but's ok. Looks like it's staying dry with some sunnyness forecast for later.

Wherever you are, please have a lovely weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (23-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture previews for next week.* 

Pics come with some basic spoilers. On the main ITV Emmerdale website.

* CLICK HERE.* 

Aaron and Robert are there.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Video previews for next week.*

On the main ITV Emmerdale website. *CLICK HERE.* 

Aaron and Robert appear in Thursday's video preview.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (23-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans sorry if im been away RL issues but seen Emmerdale first ep on thurs was good its great to see some comeady between our Robron Rob laughing when Aaron pulled his hand away when Rob tried to hold his hand :Lol:  :Lol:  you can see how much Rob loves his husband all the time he couldnt keep his eyes off Aaron and do you what ive been thinking and posters on Twitter think that becuase our Robron has had a quite a busy few years and big s/l`s like Aaron abuse Rob finally coming round about being B-i and the Proper wedding and mybe this year mybe a quite time and less air time but then why did the prodcers say we get to se tiny feet for our Boys i keep saying Seb could come full time yeah and 1 more thing i think ED are just a little insenitve getting chas pregent its lovely of course after Gracie they know that Robron wnated a baby so much to seal there love for each other whats everybodies thought?

----------

EddyBee (24-03-2019), Sug-din (23-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fellow fans whats everybody doing and watching? im four in a bed on more four and then some endvour on my sky+

----------

EddyBee (24-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (23-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> 10c here in north London this morning, feeling a bit colder than that but's ok. Looks like it's staying dry with some sunnyness forecast for later.
> 
> Wherever you are, please have a lovely weekend.


Hi - itâs been cold here too today but dry.

Hope you and everyone else is having a pleasant weekend.🙂

----------

EddyBee (24-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Video previews for next week.*
> 
> On the main ITV Emmerdale website. *CLICK HERE.* 
> 
> Aaron and Robert appear in Thursday's video preview.


hi eddie  :Cheer:  can't get that at the moment cos sometimes its blocked but what are the guyz doing in the clip  :Cool:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Fellow fans sorry if im been away RL issues but seen Emmerdale first ep on thurs was good its great to see some comeady between our Robron Rob laughing when Aaron pulled his hand away when Rob tried to hold his hand you can see how much Rob loves his husband all the time he couldnt keep his eyes off Aaron and do you what ive been thinking and posters on Twitter think that becuase our Robron has had a quite a busy few years and big s/l`s like Aaron abuse Rob finally coming round about being B-i and the Proper wedding and mybe this year mybe a quite time and less air time but then why did the prodcers say we get to se tiny feet for our Boys i keep saying Seb could come full time yeah and 1 more thing i think ED are just a little insenitve getting chas pregent its lovely of course after Gracie they know that Robron wnated a baby so much to seal there love for each other whats everybodies thought?


hi matty  :Cheer:  hope all is ok now x

I think you right that producers prob think some other charecters should have some big sls but for sure robron will have more stuff soon I hope the surrogacy will move along soon but just worried that chas baby coming they may think there are too many babys but surrogacy could move on to adoption of slightly older child with more room for good sls  :Smile: 

anyway as long we see plenty of them both its all good  :Cool: 

I think if robert and kim start devious stuff it could be fun cos hed be more than match for her  :Thumbsup:

----------

Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Shame wasnât involved too in that and Chas scene, but it was a lovely gesture.
> 
> Maya.🤢
> 
> One good thing about tonight was that there wasnât so much Kim - I  donât know what she said because I muted her.  I know this is maybe cruel but in that stable yard scene the expression âmutton dressed as lambâ phrase came to mind. The riding gear is not a flattering look any more - sorry!


hi don  :Cheer: 

the stables seem very small if she was going to have all these horses  :Rotfl: 

the maya thing will come to an end at some point but do we know hows shes found out yet  :Confused: 

when it does I think liv will be there for Jacob  :Angel:  who will be in a bad place for sure

----------

Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi eddie  can't get that at the moment cos sometimes its blocked but what are the guyz doing in the clip


Aaron and Robert are guests at a Home Farm business function, along with many other villagers. They say very little but both look mighty fine.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans im off to watch Star Wars now episode 7 whats everybody else doing?

----------

EddyBee (24-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow fans im off to watch Star Wars now episode 7 whats everybody else doing?


Good evening. I'm making some sausages with mash and baked beans, one of my favourites. Then, I've got a Midsomer that I have not yet seen.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Fellow fans im off to watch Star Wars now episode 7 whats everybody else doing?


watching live final of Dancing with the Stars here and the Taoiseach (like your Prime Minister) is in the audience with his boyfriend  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (24-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow fans im off to watch Star Wars now episode 7 whats everybody else doing?


Did you enjoy it?

PS - Good morning all.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

morning robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone had nice weekend

no ed tonite  :Sad:  here so expect its the same there

we have football instead and I know lost of people enjoy it including some of my brothers but I have no interest at all

. . .  unless robron were having a err kickabout  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (25-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Did you enjoy it?
> 
> PS - Good morning all.


Morning Eddy yeah it was a good film im might have to out and the Han Solo dvd

----------

EddyBee (25-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Evening everybody whats everybody watching tonight? i could watch some Robron eps or watch Endvour on itv3 at 8pm? matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> watching live final of Dancing with the Stars here and the Taoiseach (like your Prime Minister) is in the audience with his boyfriend


leo loves the attention

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> leo loves the attention


lol well I don't know anything about politics mainly cos I don't really understand it  :Rotfl:  but just that hes one of the few out leaders in the world

meanwhile monday night strangely boring with no ed and could even have put up with non robron stuff  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There ive been watching some old clips of the famous five on you-tube who else remmbers them? the old ones from the late 70`s and not newer ones and the catchy tunes is good

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> lol well I don't know anything about politics mainly cos I don't really understand it  but just that hes one of the few out leaders in the world
> 
> meanwhile monday night strangely boring with no ed and could even have put up with non robron stuff


he came out during gay marriage referendum despite being in politics for ages, of course wanting to take credit

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale twitter says:* _There's NO EMMERDALE ON TONIGHT, so sit back and relax with a compilation of Robert and Aaron clips._

*https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...468123652?s=19*

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Double episode of Emmerdale tomorrow (Tuesday) night.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture preview for the week beginning, Monday 01/04/19.*

On the main ITV Emmerdale site. 

*CLICK HERE.* 

I'm sorry but there's no Aaron or Robert.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Evening everyone - itâs been a very uneventful time tonight, really missed there being no Robron or anything  and trying to find something else to watch instead. Have managed to catch up on a few real life issues because of the lack of ED since Thursday.

Hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend and have found things to fill in their time. 

Looking forward to the boys being back tomorrow. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart:  :Moonie:

----------

EddyBee (25-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good Evening everyone - itâs been a very uneventful time tonight, really missed there being no Robron or anything  and trying to find something else to watch instead. Have managed to catch up on a few real life issues because of the lack of ED since Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend and have found things to fill in their time. 
> 
> Looking forward to the boys being back tomorrow.


Hi Don me too  what did you think of my few posts? im watching Endvour on itv3 now

----------

EddyBee (25-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don me too  what did you think of my few posts? im watching Endvour on itv3 now


Hi Matty👋 Hope youâre ok.  It was lovely seeing the boys laughing and being so close in the pub the other night and how Robert just couldnât stop looking at Aaron and him trying to âpretendâ that he wasnât interested by pulling his hand away. Iâm still not sure about Chasâs baby - I do think it would have been better to leave it for a while as it may have an effect on the boys storyline.

You mentioned the Famous Five - I remember watching that when it was on originally.

Really hope our boys get some original storylines over the next few months. 👍

----------

EddyBee (25-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty👋 Hope youâre ok.  It was lovely seeing the boys laughing and being so close in the pub the other night and how Robert just couldnât stop looking at Aaron and him trying to âpretendâ that he wasnât interested by pulling his hand away. Iâm still not sure about Chasâs baby - I do think it would have been better to leave it for a while as it may have an effect on the boys storyline.
> 
> You mentioned the Famous Five - I remember watching that when it was on originally.
> 
> Really hope our boys get some original storylines over the next few months. 👍


Hi Don Good points i think this surracgy s/l could come back or Seb coming back why would KB+JH+LS talk about robron having a patter of tiny feet soon so something must happen very soon

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019), Sug-din (25-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*New magazine scans and spoilers for next week.*

Harriet under attack.
There’s a bear comes crashing into the village.
Dan pops the question.

*https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...33051752644609*

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019), Perdita (26-03-2019), Sug-din (26-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *New magazine scans and spoilers for next week.*
> 
> Harriet under attack.
> Thereâs a bear comes crashing into the village.
> Dan pops the question.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...33051752644609*


thanx eddie  :Cheer: 

do you know who attacks harriet  :Confused:  Ive prob not understood

----------


## Sug-din

Well that wasnât a stumlating hour except for the scenes with the boys. Good to see them,  always together and knowing all about what was being planned - no secrets. They both looked mighty fine too. :Heart:  :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wonât bother mentioning the other stuff that went on during the episode.  :Sad:  :Sick:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

cunning scheming charity back, she can be an asset to rob's business and nice for aaron to have scenes with cousin charity

----------

Sug-din (26-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> thanx eddie 
> 
> do you know who attacks harriet  Ive prob not understood


I'm afraid I have no idea at all.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Well that wasnât a stumlating hour except for the scenes with the boys. Good to see them,  always together and knowing all about what was being planned - no secrets. They both looked mighty fine too.
> 
> Wonât bother mentioning the other stuff that went on during the episode.


hi don  :Cheer: 

agree with what you say about the guyz and them working together  :Thumbsup: 

both looking good and I wonder if aaron is trying to get his hair more like robert's  :Rotfl: 

maya getting even more annoying by the day and I thought Leyla was going to catch them but sadly not  :Sad: 

we may get more close shaves before the end but for sure someone is going to cop on to her sooner or later  :Readtherules: 

I can see the thing in the playground was all meant to be good stuff with a message but it all seemed a bit forced set up  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (27-03-2019), Sug-din (27-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans you all know ive been watching Classic Emmerdale Racheal Hughes yeah she as 18 back in 1990 and Joe Tate is Racheal Hughes is her son yeah and Chris Tate was his Dad? that`s right yeah ? and Noah? is Chris Tates son to the son he had with Charity? yeah so Chris Tate had 2 sons yeah Joe Tate+Noah?

----------

EddyBee (27-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019), Sug-din (27-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good to see the boys again, even if yet again theyâve been pushed aside a bit so that someone else can carry on a storyline that should actualy involve them more, a deal for the Haulage Farm.  They did look mighty fine though yet again. :Heart:  :Love: 

Sorry, but The Sharmas , especially the new edition bimbo girl, Jessie, Maya & Kim storylines do not hold my attention at all. Thank goodness Graham is going to pu5 this Joe Tate stuff to rest soon.  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (27-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fans not bad ep tonight more content with out Robron and our Aaron being a bit moody and a grump about the deal come on Aaron support your husband and get behind him he needs you on board like i keep saying wouldnt it lovely for once that our Rob gets what he doing and gets a deal done yeah its always a knock back after  knock and its seems all the chars on ED seems to have more sucess yeah so please ED let our Rob have deal done let him win

----------

EddyBee (27-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019), Sug-din (27-03-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good to see the boys again, even if yet again theyâve been pushed aside a bit so that someone else can carry on a storyline that should actualy involve them more, a deal for the Haulage Farm.  They did look mighty fine though yet again.
> 
> Sorry, but The Sharmas , especially the new edition bimbo girl, Jessie, Maya & Kim storylines do not hold my attention at all. Thank goodness Graham is going to pu5 this Joe Tate stuff to rest soon.


Hi Don good points i like Kim Tate but true they have put her in most stuff since she came back  but next week is when graham calls her bluff and tells the police about Koe and gets cains in name in the clear but knowing the police on ED they are thick+stupid to do anything about it yeah or mybe this time i might be proved wrong?  BTW Dob what did you think of last few posts ? im of to  watch some Endvour ive taped

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see Robron but they should feature far more prominently in that story. 

Why is Vanessa being featured so prominently? Ooops, forgot, the actress is dating the producer. Please get Vanessa off my TV screen.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019), Sug-din (27-03-2019)

----------


## mrfreeman

> Great to see Robron but they should feature far more prominently in that story. 
> 
> Why is Vanessa being featured so prominently? Ooops, forgot, the actress is dating the producer. Please get Vanessa off my TV screen.


what are you talking about? any story that involves charity is obviously gonna include her, as will any story involving rhona. furthermore, because she lives in the same, small environment, as paddy, chas, charity, and noah, as well as being close to the woolpack, why wouldn't she feature as much as she does?

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don good points i like Kim Tate but true they have put her in most stuff since she came back  but next week is when graham calls her bluff and tells the police about Koe and gets cains in name in the clear but knowing the police on ED they are thick+stupid to do anything about it yeah or mybe this time i might be proved wrong?  BTW Dob what did you think of last few posts ? im of to  watch some Endvour ive taped



Hi Matty thatâs right that Joe & Noah both had Chris Tate as their Dad. It is good to see more of our boys on screen and hopefully Aaron will support Robert when he needs him to help with a business deal. I do have a feeling that this latest deal will also fail as something will go wrong between this latest fella and Charity and heâll withdraw from the business. Iâd like to think I was wrong but they seem to enjoy putting obstacles and hurdles in the way when the boys are getting the chance of making money for the surrogacy fund. 

Iâm sorry but I really canât be bothered with Kim - she was ruthless when she was on before but at least she did have a pleasant side as well, but this time theyâve just turned her into a pantomime villain so itâs not making her popular with many people at all. Maybe Cain will be cleared but I think maybe Kim is going make it look as though she had something to do with him getting off and because of this she causes more trouble between Moira and him.  It would be good if for once if  they just let a storyline come to an end rather than have to drag it on with unnecessary angst afterwards.

Sorry for long drawn out reply. Hope you enjoyed a Endeavour.

----------

EddyBee (27-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning Monday 08/04/19. Week 15.*

Monday 8th April - Harriet’s anxiety builds. Paddy has a change of heart. Jessie is suspicious of Maya.

Tuesday 9th April 7pm - Pete’s grand gesture falls flat. Harriet fears she’s being targeted. Manpreet gets up to her old tricks. 

Tuesday 9th April 8pm - Rhona forges an unlikely friendship. Moira has words of advice for Pete. Maya and Jacob start to feel the pressure.

Wednesday 10th April - Maya makes a plan. Rhona relays a surprising offer. Jai calls a truce with Manpreet.

Thursday 11th April 7pm - Victoria and Ellis’s plan backfires. Rhona gives an ultimatum. Kim admits her true motivations.

Thursday 11th April 8pm - Bob is convinced he’s on to a winner. Ellis and Victoria reconnect. Paddy and Vanessa weigh up their options.

Friday 12th April - Billy’s rattled by a phone call. Kerry blocks Dan’s attempts to reconnect. Kim’s request worries Rhona.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019), Sug-din (28-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Press centre spoilers for the week beginning Monday 08/04/19. Week 15.*
> 
> Monday 8th April - Harrietâs anxiety builds. Paddy has a change of heart. Jessie is suspicious of Maya.
> 
> Tuesday 9th April 7pm - Peteâs grand gesture falls flat. Harriet fears sheâs being targeted. Manpreet gets up to her old tricks. 
> 
> Tuesday 9th April 8pm - Rhona forges an unlikely friendship. Moira has words of advice for Pete. Maya and Jacob start to feel the pressure.
> 
> Wednesday 10th April - Maya makes a plan. Rhona relays a surprising offer. Jai calls a truce with Manpreet.
> ...


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  and evening everyone

so not much there for the guyz unless maybe they are around but not part of main sls  :Confused: 

charity and that mike on tonite so hopefully theres some robron as well  :EEK!: 

still have that one hour break between eps here  :Sad:  although I thought they done away with it few weeks ago

----------

EddyBee (28-03-2019), Sug-din (28-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Is it just me or is it getting boring that they canât let Robron have a genuine business deal without it being taken from them. :Wal2l:

----------


## Sug-din

The scenes with the boys in were good and they looked fine.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wub: 
Even managed to put up with Kim Tate being in some of them and didnât mute her talking.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Vanessa actions were a bit OTT and unnecessary. She had her hand on the paperworkk for goodness sake. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (28-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Is it just me or is it getting boring that they canât let Robron have a genuine business deal without it being taken from them.


hi don  :Cheer: 

agree its seems just comedy really isn't it I mean vanessa got to be joking about the car with that look

_completely ot but in the break there was an ad that said the perfect gift for mothers day give her a scratchcard (its a lottery thing)_  :Rotfl:

----------

EddyBee (28-03-2019), Sug-din (28-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> agree its seems just comedy really isn't it I mean vanessa got to be joking about the car with that look
> 
> _completely ot but in the break there was an ad that said the perfect gift for mothers day give her a scratchcard (its a lottery thing)_


Iâm hoping she did get the paperwork back or really that wouldnât have been worth it.  :Ponder: 

I must have been boring then as I used to give my Mother chocolates, flowers or perfume on Mothers Day. :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (28-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So thereâs a surprise - Emmerdale havenât even been nominated for a BAFTA in the Best Soap Category - wonder why that is? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> So there’s a surprise - Emmerdale haven’t even been nominated for a BAFTA in the Best Soap Category - wonder why that is?


I'm not at all surprised.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019), Sug-din (28-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Some good comedy scenes from the boys. They are a miss when they are not on screen. :Heart: 

Sorry but Kim Tate is not irresistible - there is no choice between her and going to jail.  :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

vanessa is no masterful criminal just really annoying

she more a stalker for charity than partner

----------

EddyBee (28-03-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2019), Sug-din (28-03-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

I think the second ep was better than the first specially cos more of the guyz  :Wub: 

that kim is something else thinking every man fancys her  :Crying: 

but maybe she just wants to use it in her moves against moira  :Ponder: 

actually I was surprised she told him about joe so quickly rather than keep him in suspense for a bit  :Searchme:

----------

Perdita (29-03-2019), Sug-din (28-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All - I ffwd through the whole episode tonight - nothing really interested me that much. Did I miss anything important? :Ponder: 

Hope everyone has an enjoyable and relaxing weekend.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

It's 9c here with a delightful sweet breeze. Temps forecast to reach 17c today in north London. Totally lovely, but I'm wondering how long it will last. Wishing everyone here a lovely weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> It's 9c here with a delightful sweet breeze. Temps forecast to reach 17c today in north London. Totally lovely, but I'm wondering how long it will last. Wishing everyone here a lovely weekend.


Morning Eddy 👋
Itâs only 8c here at the moment but at least the suns out. We have had a forecast that itâs going to get colder next week but hopefully not for long.

Hope you and everyone else enjoys their weekend.🤗

----------

EddyBee (30-03-2019), Paul_Robs (30-03-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I have enjoyed this weeks Emmerdale, lovely to see  :Ninja:  & Robert so much, the scenes were amazing and the story was fun for a change, it showed Robron as a proper couple doing stuff together. I hope this is going to continue running through to what I hope will be a really meaningful surrogacy storyline, they deserve something really emotional and of course it will be a rollercoaster of emotions.

I think we all want them to now have a child of their own although I am intrigued to see what happens with Seb as that cannot be forgotten surely.

Vanity I am not overly excited about, they seem to have been forced together.

Some other stories are now getting better, Cain and Moira, bizarrely I am finding the Home Farm stuff amusing although I cannot get over Kim looking like a rather badly made up drag queen.

----------

EddyBee (30-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

cain aint much of a hard man

----------

EddyBee (30-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I have enjoyed this weeks Emmerdale, lovely to see  & Robert so much, the scenes were amazing and the story was fun for a change, it showed Robron as a proper couple doing stuff together. I hope this is going to continue running through to what I hope will be a really meaningful surrogacy storyline, they deserve something really emotional and of course it will be a rollercoaster of emotions.
> 
> I think we all want them to now have a child of their own although I am intrigued to see what happens with Seb as that cannot be forgotten surely.
> 
> Vanity I am not overly excited about, they seem to have been forced together.
> 
> Some other stories are now getting better, Cain and Moira, bizarrely I am finding the Home Farm stuff amusing although I cannot get over Kim looking like a rather badly made up drag queen.


Hi Paul👋
There were some really good scenes this time around and it was really great seeing them working totally together as a team. I was even able to manage to put up with Vanessa - the power of Robron must have been working itâs magic on the character. There are still the odd mentions of a future baby so Iâm looking forward to them carrying this surrogacy storyline on and it will probably be better if itâs a slow process than a quick sort out as it means it may get the correct treatment.  

They really do need a child of their own now - I hope they donât just write Seb out unless thereâs a logical reason for him not being mentioned any more, but I do feel that if the lovely Lily is recast it wonât work, no matter how long they keep Seb off screen, as people will not forget her.

It does seem more and more with every episode that they are trying to make a female version of Robron, but it just isnât working, as you say it seems forced and rushed.

I have to admit to not really paying much attention to the Kim Tate stuff.  I donât mean to be cruel but the character is past the irresistible to all men phase - sheâs not the previous younger Kim and I do still feel like sheâs coming over too much like a very bad pantomime villian amongst other things.

Hope youâre having a good weekend. 🙂

----------

Paul_Robs (30-03-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews.*

Take a look on the main ITV Emmerdale site.* CLICK HERE.*

Aaron and Robert are not there.

----------

Sug-din (31-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Next week's video previews.*
> 
> Take a look on the main ITV Emmerdale site.* CLICK HERE.*
> 
> Aaron and Robert are not there.


Thanks for link Eddy👍
It seems the boys have gone back into hiding for next week. 👎

Hope youâre having a good weekend and everyone else also. 🙂

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for link Eddy��
> It seems the boys have gone back into hiding for next week. ��
> 
> Hope you’re having a good weekend and everyone else also. ��


Hi there and good morning. Yes, I'm having a good weekend, though I could do without all this messing around with the time.

----------

Sug-din (31-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi there and good morning. Yes, I'm having a good weekend, though I could do without all this messing around with the timer.


Good Morning. I know what you mean about the time thing. I personally would be quite happy if they kept it where it was lighter at nights for longer. It always takes me a while to get back in sync after the clock change. Enjoy your day.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans nothing on tv to watch i cant keep watching enedvour on my sky+ i wish itv3 ws still showing Lewis but sadly no might have to watch our very own Roborn stuff yeah and BTW whats everybody thoughts about Ed not being noinated for a bafta ? im not surprised last yeah was bad yeah it was a pity they didnt give our Robron some big stuff yeah we had the Robron wedding yeah they better sort it out yeah and hope they give Robron there babu s/l yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2019), Sug-din (31-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans nothing on tv to watch i cant keep watching enedvour on my sky+ i wish itv3 ws still showing Lewis but sadly no might have to watch our very own Roborn stuff yeah and BTW whats everybody thoughts about Ed not being noinated for a bafta ? im not surprised last yeah was bad yeah it was a pity they didnt give our Robron some big stuff yeah we had the Robron wedding yeah they better sort it out yeah and hope they give Robron there babu s/l yeah


H Matty - I know w what you mean itâs difficult to find something to watch on Sunday night at the present time. Canât beat a bit of Robron re watch though. ❤️ Iâm actually not surprised that they havenât been nominated this year, there has been too much attention and time spent on unpopular stories and there have been quite a lot of negative comments on Social Media which probably hasnât helped. Hopefully theyâll use our boys more as they always bring positive comments in with their quality performances, when they get a decent storyline.👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I would love to see a little fun validation now of Robrons' marriage something like Chas introducing Robert as her son-in-law and some whispering to her that she only has a son and she just says Yes ...... and the questioner is all embarrassed and apologetic about querying it.

OR

A woman chatting  :Ninja:  up in the Woolpack and he lets it ride for a while and then says he better go and see what his husband wants for a drink.

It would just add that bit of humour I encounter and see a lot in my life.

----------

EddyBee (01-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2019), Sug-din (31-03-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I would love to see a little fun validation now of Robrons' marriage something like Chas introducing Robert as her son-in-law and some whispering to her that she only has a son and she just says Yes ...... and the questioner is all embarrassed and apologetic about querying it.
> 
> OR
> 
> A woman chatting  up in the Woolpack and he lets it ride for a while and then says he better go and see what his husband wants for a drink.
> 
> It would just add that bit of humour I encounter and see a lot in my life.


They would be good fun scenarios involving our Robron, youâre right, Paul, they do happen. 😀

----------

EddyBee (01-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale’s Danny Miller left shaken after pervy fan films him NAKED in the shower at the gym.*

*Full piece, the Sun, 01/04/19.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdaleâs Danny Miller left shaken after pervy fan films him NAKED in the shower at the gym.*
> 
> *Full piece, the Sun, 01/04/19.*


That is disgraceful. Danny is so good at being available for the public as often as he can but that is totally unacceptable.  The time will come when he wonât allow any type of photos to be taken, which is such a shame for the genuine, thoughtful fans.

----------

EddyBee (01-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert spoiler for next week.*

Robert suggests to Aaron that they attend a surrogacy meeting.
*
https://twitter.com/RyanAHawleyFans/...073291776?s=19*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2019), Sug-din (01-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Emmerdaleâs Danny Miller left shaken after pervy fan films him NAKED in the shower at the gym.*
> 
> *Full piece, the Sun, 01/04/19.*


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  I saw his tweet yesterday sure some strange people about  :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (01-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I would love to see a little fun validation now of Robrons' marriage something like Chas introducing Robert as her son-in-law and some whispering to her that she only has a son and she just says Yes ...... and the questioner is all embarrassed and apologetic about querying it.
> 
> OR
> 
> A woman chatting  up in the Woolpack and he lets it ride for a while and then says he better go and see what his husband wants for a drink.
> 
> It would just add that bit of humour I encounter and see a lot in my life.


hi paul  :Cheer: 

both such good ideas and would only take very short time to mix in between other sls were going in the pub  :Smile: 

also lot better than some rubbish ed use to fill out an ep  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (01-04-2019), Paul_Robs (01-04-2019), Sug-din (01-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Only watched a couple of minutes live - that was enough of Kim Tates âgurningâ expressions, that look like she has a bad smell permanently under her nose.  Will catch up later on. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-04-2019), Paul_Robs (01-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have just watched - kind of - last nights episode. Ffwd through most of it. Did listen to Cains rejection of Kim - wish that was the end of that desperate woman - she is really not interesting to watch - hoped weâd got rid of that sort of thing when you know who left. Iâm from the North of England as you all know but even Iâm finding Kerry & Amyâs accent annoying (another mainly ffwd), we donât all sound like that, thank goodness. Why do I bother watching when the boys arenât on, Will I ever learn?

----------

EddyBee (02-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

joined up hour here tonite so expect same there

think i'll watch live but not sure any robron though  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (02-04-2019), Sug-din (02-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> evening robroners 
> 
> joined up hour here tonite so expect same there
> 
> think i'll watch live but not sure any robron though


Evening Micheal👋
It is an hour here.  
From what I saw on Twitter it doesnât seem our boys are on tonight unfortunately.  :Sad: 
I wonât be watching live as I really just canât be bothered with Kim Tate and sheâs on too much at present. :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (02-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

well done moira  :Rotfl: 

tracey getting sus about maya  :Ponder: 

hopefully david will as well when he gets back early  :Thumbsup:

----------

EddyBee (02-04-2019), Sug-din (02-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

> well done moira 
> 
> tracey getting sus about maya 
> 
> hopefully david will as well when he gets back early


david could catch maya straddling jacob and think nothing, blank dope

where is leyla?

----------

EddyBee (02-04-2019), Sug-din (02-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I can cope with the Kim Tate stuff. I can't cope with the Maya offensive rubbish. I need it to end as it's beginning to alienate me from the entire Emmerdale programme. 

I hate it. :Mad:

----------

Sug-din (02-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I can cope with the Kim Tate stuff. I can't cope with the Maya offensive rubbish. I need it to end as it's beginning to alienate me from the entire Emmerdale programme. 
> 
> I hate it.


I havenât watched tonight yet. I totally agree with you about the Maya stuff though. I am probably looking at this the wrong way but I  feel they have made this now come across more as an affair than a grooming storyline - it appears to have veered off the track as they are taking it too far, but I am probably totally wrong with my feelings. It needs to come to an end soon. :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (02-04-2019), lizann (02-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I haven’t watched tonight yet. I totally agree with you about the Maya stuff though. I am probably looking at this the wrong way but I  feel they have made this now come across more as an affair than a grooming storyline - it appears to have veered off the track as they are taking it too far, but I am probably totally wrong with my feelings. It needs to come to an end soon.


I agree. I don't think you are wrong in saying that the Jacob/Maya stuff is resembling an affair behind stupid David's back. Emmerdale can drop the pretence that they are trying to tell a worthier story and teach an important lesson from which we can all learn.

----------

Sug-din (02-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I haven’t watched tonight yet. I totally agree with you about the Maya stuff though. I am probably looking at this the wrong way but I  feel they have made this now come across more as an affair than a grooming storyline - it appears to have veered off the track as they are taking it too far, but I am probably totally wrong with my feelings. It needs to come to an end soon.


 the longer it goes on the more i wanna smack both maya and jacob and surely his "mother" alicia will need to come see him at the conclusion, maya court case?

----------

EddyBee (03-04-2019), Sug-din (02-04-2019), tammyy2j (04-04-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> the longer it goes on the more i wanna smack both maya and jacob and surely his "mother" alicia will need to come see him at the conclusion, maya court case?


Would he recognise her?  :Stick Out Tongue:   Sadly close relatives never return to give support when storylines become dramatic .. of course, actors might not be available to return even if they were given a chance ..

----------

EddyBee (03-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning👋
Itâs under 6c here and snowing. May need to go back to bed for a little while.🙂
Hope everyonee else has a safe and enjoyable day. 😊

----------

EddyBee (03-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Morning��
> Itâs under 6c here and snowing. May need to go back to bed for a little while.��
> Hope everyonee else has a safe and enjoyable day. ��


Hello. Good luck with that snow.Take care. It was 3c when I left home earlier this morning. It's crawled up to 6c now but feels a lot colder. Pleased to say that there is no sign of snow. In fact, at present, it's very sunny. 

PS - Good morning everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (03-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello. Good luck with that snow.Take care. It was 3c when I left home earlier this morning. It's crawled up to 6c now but feels a lot colder. Pleased to say that there is no sign of snow. In fact, at present, it's very sunny. 
> 
> PS - Good morning everyone.



Hi luckily the snow didnât stay long and itâs turned to rain, but it is still very cold.

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow FANS looks like our Robron Surracgy S/L is back on track next week well if they do it right this time could we have a little Baby Robron over xmas this year? amd another thing cant stand Kerry atm what Dan is doing is just the same as what Kery is doing with Amy so whats the differance?  thoughts anybody?

----------

Sug-din (03-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hi Fellow FANS looks like our Robron Surracgy S/L is back on track next week well if they do it right this time could we have a little Baby Robron over xmas this year? amd another thing cant stand Kerry atm what Dan is doing is just the same as what Kery is doing with Amy so whats the differance?  thoughts anybody?


 does amy become their surrogate?

 kerry is a head wreck

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans and once again Queen Debbie and hard done by and its all about her again and its everybody else is in the wrong and i be glad when she`s goes and sooner the better

----------

EddyBee (04-04-2019), Sug-din (03-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hi Fellow Fans and once again Queen Debbie and hard done by and its all about her again and its everybody else is in the wrong and i be glad when she`s goes and sooner the better


cain should throw a party to be finished with the ungrateful cow and why not angry at graham

----------

EddyBee (04-04-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> cain should throw a party to be finished with the ungrateful cow and why not angry at graham


Know somebody who would find excuses if one of their child would be found guilty of one of those crimes....regardless of how horrible they have been ...  :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (04-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> cain should throw a party to be finished with the ungrateful cow and why not angry at graham


I Know Graham knew all along and said nothing and all along he knew Joe was alive but once again its all about Debbie i would be happy if they Wrote Debbie out for good and dont come back would be best if they  Killed her off and done with it and mybe Andy could come back nd look after Sarah and Jack they could bring back Andy yeah they did with Aaron back in 2013 and had the arson charge dropped could happen come on Emmedale anything is possible

----------

EddyBee (04-04-2019), Sug-din (03-04-2019), tammyy2j (04-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

debbie in jail for the acid attack should have happened

could kim set debbie up, send her to jail innocent  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (04-04-2019), Sug-din (03-04-2019), tammyy2j (04-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

i’ve just now caught up with last night and tonight’s episodes. Honestly don’t know why I bothered. I mainly just watched the Cain & Moira scenes and the Chas & Paddy.  Best part of last night was Moira pinning Kim ‘sourface’ Tate to the wall. Debbie is back - that’s a shame! The ffwd button is going to be worn out soon. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pond21

> iâve just now caught up with last night and tonightâs episodes. Honestly donât know why I bothered. I mainly just watched the Cain & Moira scenes and the Chas & Paddy.  Best part of last night was Moira pinning Kim âsourfaceâ Tate to the wall. Debbie is back - thatâs a shame! The ffwd button is going to be worn out soon.


hi Don what did you think of my few posts? and i did see you tweet eariler lol like i said i dont Kim Tate being back brings some back of the old stuff  but we know James is coming in Kim`s son who she had a a kid with Frank and she be ok from now on

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron spoilers from the Virgin TV planner.* 

15/04/19 Jacob is driven to desperate measures and Robert offers encouragement to Aaron. Meanwhile, the finger of suspicion is pointed at Dawn.

16/04/19 Aaron and Robert are given hope, David offers Jacob a respite, while Victoria and Moira are forced together.

----------

Sug-din (04-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Apparently Aaron and Robert do not appear in either of tonight's episodes. Fingers crossed that the info is wrong.

----------

Sug-din (04-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*10 Emmerdale spoilers: Kim leaves Rhona to die, Robron surrogacy update, and Jacob plans to expose Maya.*
*
Read here, Metro, 04/04/19.*

----------


## lizann

> Apparently Aaron and Robert do not appear in either of tonight's episodes. Fingers crossed that the info is wrong.


aaron not wishing chas good luck?

----------


## EddyBee

> aaron not wishing chas good luck?


He sent a text.  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

This Bear Wolf story is very silly. What is happening to Emmerdale?  :Mad: 

The good news is that Aaron and Robert are in tomorrow evening's episode.  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019), lizann (04-04-2019), Perdita (04-04-2019), Sug-din (04-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All - I havenât watched tonightâs eps yet - is it worth it?  :Ponder:  Typical that the boys are on tomorrow and Iâm not going to be able to watch until Sunday evening. :Big Grin:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Evening All - I haven’t watched tonight’s eps yet - is it worth it?  Typical that the boys are on tomorrow and I’m not going to be able to watch until Sunday evening.


I would give it a miss. It's full of Debbie, Grahame and Kim, with far too much Bear Wolf thrown in for some inexplicable reason. Horrible.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I would give it a miss. It's full of Debbie, Grahame and Kim, with far too much Bear Wolf thrown in for some inexplicable reason. Horrible.


Thanks Eddy👋

It sounds as if it was reallly riveting - not! I wonât bother with it,  :Sad: 

Hope everyone has a good weekend incase Iâm not back on until itâs over. 👍🙂

----------

EddyBee (04-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

why bring paddy daddy the wolf back?

 debbie can fcuk right off

----------

EddyBee (04-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*

Whose unexplained change of clothes clues in their loved ones to a huge lie?
Who finds themselves arrested in a case of mistaken identify, and can they convince the police of the truth?
Whose dreams look set to backfire just when they are on the verge of coming true?
Who is left frightened to death when they find themselves unable to escape?
Who will find themselves caught out when CCTV reveals the truth?

Please remember that these spoilers relate to all the soaps, not just Emmerdale.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019), Perdita (05-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Happy 6 month Wedding Anniversary to Aaron and Robert.

 :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Robert looked ace in that blue jacket.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

caught up earlier and watched tonite live

nice to see the guyz  :Wub:  but could have done with some more rather than bear wolf rubbish  :Sad: 

think its too obvs that harrert attack is dawn but she might have something to do with it  :Confused: 

aiesha was annoying at first but she might actually turn out to be fun but still sure Manpreet up to no good  :Ponder: 

strange in the pub yesterday seeing lady priest with a pint seemed odd to me but maybe common there but why would kim be proping up bar on her own buying drinks instead of relaxing at her big house with free drink  :Rotfl: 

ive prob missed it but what is this thing with ed going like downton abbey cant see anything now but eddie always knows stuff  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (07-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Downton Abbey? I've not seen anything suggesting that Emmerdale wants to go that way but I'll keep a look out.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Downton Abbey? I've not seen anything suggesting that Emmerdale wants to go that way but I'll keep a look out.


https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...89752526245899

I prob got it all wrong like usual  :Sad:

----------


## EddyBee

> https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...89752526245899
> 
> I prob got it all wrong like usual


If you scroll down the page at the end of that linky, it says it was Emmerdale's idea of an April Fools joke.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-04-2019), Sug-din (07-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

cain should have helped aaron with rebuilding, where was marlon and doug?

what happened to tough ex copper harriet

----------

Sug-din (07-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> If you scroll down the page at the end of that linky, it says it was Emmerdale's idea of an April Fools joke.


duuuh . . . I even more stoopid than I look 

thanx eddie  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (06-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> duuuh . . . I even more stoopid than I look 
> 
> thanx eddie


Hi Fellow Fans nothing on tv to watch im going to the oraginal Good Bye Mr Chips the old Black and White version everytime i watch it i always get a bit weepy at the end :Crying:  :Crying:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Fans nothing on tv to watch im going to the oraginal Good Bye Mr Chips the old Black and White version everytime i watch it i always get a bit weepy at the end


Enjoy. I love that version.

PS - good evening all.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-04-2019), pond21 (06-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Enjoy. I love that version.
> 
> PS - good evening all.


Hi Eddy just finished the film and true to form got weepy at the end and btw Eddy its our Maxine Eps next week Thurs when Robron talks about the surrgacy meeting  yeah? and if it is she will approach right yeah ? and is it Rob`s birthday this month?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Unconfirmed spoilers for Robron and others.*
_
1/4:This Spring Emmerdale will break with tradition by telling a story in two parts, two weeks apart. In part one (Week 17: 20th - 26th April) the characters head into Hotten for a ‘Big Night Out’. Determined to let their hair down for a host of different reasons, Leyla, Priya, David, Tracy, Maya, Kerry, Rhona, Victoria, Ellis, Aaron, Robert and Bernice head to a nightclub for a night out on the tiles.

2/4: It’s a night of huge revelations and unexplained outcomes. No one will be quite sure of what exactly has happened… As the villagers party away they are sent into a haywire of confusion when the fire alarm sounds and the bouncers evacuate everyone into the street.

3 and 4: Once outside confusion reigns amongst the villagers and the game is finally up for Maya as she and Jacob are caught by one of the girls. Rhona is smarting after feeling jealous over Pete and meets a handsome stranger whilst Victoria struggles to locate her friends in the confusion outside the club._

5: .Then two weeks later (Week 19: 4th - 10th May) Emmerdale will air a collection of flashback episodes which will take the audience back to that night and finally reveal what really happened and why lives will be changed forever. In some of Emmerdale’s most gripping episodes ever, it will all become clear… 

As I said these are all unconfirmed spoilers. They are coming from an anonymous source. I'm posting them because a lot of people are taking them very seriously, so I thought I would share.

*CLICK RIGHT HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-04-2019), Sug-din (07-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans nothing to much on tv tonight again might watch some Endvour again on my sky+ or mybe some old Robron stuff or hi-di-hi whats evrybody else doing?

----------

EddyBee (07-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Fans nothing to much on tv tonight again might watch some Endvour again on my sky+ or mybe some old Robron stuff or hi-di-hi whats evrybody else doing?


Hello. I have a Midsomer that I have not yet seen (the one with the visiting Danish detective).

 :Smile:

----------


## pond21

> Hello. I have a Midsomer that I have not yet seen (the one with the visiting Danish detective).


Hi Eddy oh right and BTW Eddy is it our Rob birthday this month? and if it is and didnt our Maxine say they will mention it or do something to celeabrate it?  matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi im might watch reunion ep from Feb 2018 and the follow up eps and the mybe the eps for the engagement eps and the layby propsuel and the wedding ep

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Unconfirmed spoilers for Robron and others.*
> _
> 1/4:This Spring Emmerdale will break with tradition by telling a story in two parts, two weeks apart. In part one (Week 17: 20th - 26th April) the characters head into Hotten for a âBig Night Outâ. Determined to let their hair down for a host of different reasons, Leyla, Priya, David, Tracy, Maya, Kerry, Rhona, Victoria, Ellis, Aaron, Robert and Bernice head to a nightclub for a night out on the tiles.
> 
> 2/4: Itâs a night of huge revelations and unexplained outcomes. No one will be quite sure of what exactly has happenedâ¦ As the villagers party away they are sent into a haywire of confusion when the fire alarm sounds and the bouncers evacuate everyone into the street.
> 
> 3 and 4: Once outside confusion reigns amongst the villagers and the game is finally up for Maya as she and Jacob are caught by one of the girls. Rhona is smarting after feeling jealous over Pete and meets a handsome stranger whilst Victoria struggles to locate her friends in the confusion outside the club._
> 
> 5: .Then two weeks later (Week 19: 4th - 10th May) Emmerdale will air a collection of flashback episodes which will take the audience back to that night and finally reveal what really happened and why lives will be changed forever. In some of Emmerdaleâs most gripping episodes ever, it will all become clearâ¦ 
> ...


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  all looks exciting

glad maya getting caught  :Thumbsup:  and hope any changes for robron are all good  :Wub:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi im might watch reunion ep from Feb 2018 and the follow up eps and the mybe the eps for the engagement eps and the layby propsuel and the wedding ep


hi matty  :Cheer:  hows you

are you watching those eps on yt or is it the channel over there that has old shows  :Confused:

----------


## pond21

> hi matty  hows you
> 
> are you watching those eps on yt or is it the channel over there that has old shows


Hi Micheal no its on my sky+planner on my box but you can watch it on any YT channels

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Don hope you are well and what did you think of my last fews pots today and yesterday and going by some spoliers its all looking good and i think we have a baby Robron this year ans if so it could around xmas time if the timing is right

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋 Hope everyone has had a good weekend.👍
Iâve been out of the loop for a couple of days - real life!

Iâve just caught up with Thursday and Friday eps.
All Iâll say about Thursday is - thought the slap was something that should have happened a while ago.  Go Debbie!! :Cheer: 

The boys were looking mighty fine on Friday, blue is definetly :Cartman: colour.  Good to see him &  :Ninja: working together on repairing the fence and family bonding. :Heart:  :Wub: 

Hope Bear isnât sticking around - not really an asset. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Do we get more of the boys this next week - is this when the Surrogacy story is picked up again? :Love:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don hope you are well and what did you think of my last fews pots today and yesterday and going by some spoliers its all looking good and i think we have a baby Robron this year ans if so it could around xmas time if the timing is right


Hi Matty

Iâm fine thanks, hope youâre ok. Iâm just catching up with comments from last few days so promise Iâll get back to you asap.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I would give it a miss. It's full of Debbie, Grahame and Kim, with far too much Bear Wolf thrown in for some inexplicable reason. Horrible.


Hi Eddy - You told me to give Thursday a miss and I should have - I ffwd through over 90% of it. :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (07-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Evening All👋 Hope everyone has had a good weekend.👍
> Iâve been out of the loop for a couple of days - real life!
> 
> Iâve just caught up with Thursday and Friday eps.
> All Iâll say about Thursday is - thought the slap was something that should have happened a while ago.  Go Debbie!!
> 
> The boys were looking mighty fine on Friday, blue is definetlycolour.  Good to see him & working together on repairing the fence and family bonding.
> 
> Hope Bear isnât sticking around - not really an asset.
> ...


Hi Don yeah we have Robron next week and its thurs ep they talk about it and its our Maxine`s eps and im sure she will do it right yeah and mybe we get a hug or kiss to

----------

EddyBee (07-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy oh right and BTW Eddy is it our Rob birthday this month? and if it is and didnt our Maxine say they will mention it or do something to celeabrate it?  matty


I think Robert's birthday is celebrated this year as part of by 'big night out' in Hotten. See the spoilers that I posted this morning.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Dark night out in Emmerdale ...* 

This article contains a couple of major spoilers, but they are not related to Aaron and Robert. 
*
Read here, the Sun, 07/04/19.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Dark night out in Emmerdale ...* 
> 
> This article contains a couple of major spoilers, but they are not related to Aaron and Robert. 
> *
> Read here, the Sun, 07/04/19.*


Morning Eddy thanx for the Link looks all very dramantic and i wonder who will get stabed? could it Maya? or Ellis? i really hope its not either of our Robron though yeah Eddy who do think it be ? well it cant be either of our Robron yeah ths baby stuff is coming round again yeah whats your thougts ?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Get ready for the one night that will change EVERYTHING.*

*CLICK HERE FOR TRAILER.* 

Link to Instagram.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Get ready for the one night that will change EVERYTHING.*
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR TRAILER.* 
> 
> Link to Instagram.


hi eddie  :Cheer:  thanx for the linky

I luv these trailers ed do but they usually so clever I don't really understand them  :Sad: 

what do you think it is saying about those charecters  :Confused:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

watched tonite live but anyone who hasn't I wouldn't bother  :Sad: 

seems bear now going to e around a while I suppose he meant to be comedy but don't think he very funny  :Nono: 

still don't think dawn hit harriet but not sure if she involved somehow  :Searchme: 

that manpreet no good for sure  :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (08-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron spoiler.*

_"When Aaron and Robert are delayed meeting their potential surrogate Natalie, Faith fills the time by spinning a few tall tales about them."_

(Not sure when this is supposed to be happening.)

----------

Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> watched tonite live but anyone who hasn't I wouldn't bother 
> 
> seems bear now going to e around a while I suppose he meant to be comedy but don't think he very funny 
> 
> still don't think dawn hit harriet but not sure if she involved somehow 
> 
> that manpreet no good for sure


Evening Micheal👋

I agree with you, tonight really wasnât worth watching.
I hoped that weâd see the last of Bear, but as you say it seems heâs staying around. Shame! What I would like to know is, Where the heck do all these people sleep in The Woolpack - just how many bedrooms are there?
I donât think Dawn did it either.  :Ponder: 
Donât trust Manpreet and the daughter is just so stupid too. 

Hope the boys are on the rest of the week.  I thought they were supposed to be back today again. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (08-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi eddie  thanx for the linky
> 
> I luv these trailers ed do but they usually so clever I don't really understand them 
> 
> what do you think it is saying about those charecters


Well, we already know that Victoria suffers a serious sexual assault that night, so that is why she is shown in distress in her reflection. I think that Leyla catches Jacob with Maya and bashes her up which is why those 2 are shown like that in their trailer reflections.

I'm not sure about the 2 brothers. The rumours that are going round are suggesting that one is stabbed and the other is unable to help.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well, we already know that Victoria suffers a serious sexual assault that night, so that is why she is shown in distress in her reflection. I think that Leyla catches Jacob with Maya and bashes her up which is why those 2 are shown like that in their trailer reflections.
> 
> I'm not sure about the 2 brothers. The rumours that are going round are suggesting that one is stabbed and the other is unable to help.


The only thing I feel about these small spoilers that weâve had about this night out is that I donât really think the sexual assault is a necessary part. It may result in our boys getting more screen time in the aftermath of it which would be a good thing but I am worried that because of the way theyâve been portraying Victoria in the past year that she may not get the sympathy she deserves from the people watching.  Sorry, I know thatâs probably just me over thinking things as usual. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (08-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Evening Micheal👋
> 
> I agree with you, tonight really wasnât worth watching.
> I hoped that weâd see the last of Bear, but as you say it seems heâs staying around. Shame! What I would like to know is, Where the heck do all these people sleep in The Woolpack - just how many bedrooms are there?
> I donât think Dawn did it either. 
> Donât trust Manpreet and the daughter is just so stupid too. 
> 
> Hope the boys are on the rest of the week.  I thought they were supposed to be back today again.


hi don  :Cheer:  hope you well

I actually only watched tonite cos I thought the guyz were in it  :Sad: 

the ds spoilers used to be quite detailed but they don't say much now unless theres more detailed ones somewhere elsed  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (08-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Well, we already know that Victoria suffers a serious sexual assault that night, so that is why she is shown in distress in her reflection. I think that Leyla catches Jacob with Maya and bashes her up which is why those 2 are shown like that in their trailer reflections.
> 
> I'm not sure about the 2 brothers. The rumours that are going round are suggesting that one is stabbed and the other is unable to help.


thanx eddie as I actually didn't know any of that  :Thumbsup:

----------

EddyBee (08-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron photo from one of next week's episodes.*  :Smile: 

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...931693056?s=19*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-04-2019), Sug-din (08-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  hope you well
> 
> I actually only watched tonite cos I thought the guyz were in it 
> 
> the ds spoilers used to be quite detailed but they don't say much now unless theres more detailed ones somewhere elsed


Hi Micheal👋

Thatâs the reason I watched live too - every time there was a scene change I was hoping it would be Robron. Disappointed.  ☹️

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Ryan Hawley up for Best Actor at BSAs.*

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...05237072945152*

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-04-2019), Sug-din (09-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron next week. Inside Soap article scan.*

*https://twitter.com/ishipvanity/stat...651005953?s=21*

Click on article to expand. Contains other spoilers as well.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-04-2019), Sug-din (09-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Ryan Hawley up for Best Actor at BSAs.*
> 
> *https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...05237072945152*


He thoroughly deserves this - even if itâs just for his range of different facial expressions and one liners  that he can give so brilliantly . :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Robron next week. Inside Soap article scan.*
> 
> *https://twitter.com/ishipvanity/stat...651005953?s=21*
> 
> Click on article to expand. Contains other spoilers as well.


I do hope they donât turn this storyline into a big joke by getting Faith & Bear  involved in it. The boys deserve to have a storyline like this  treated correctly.

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*All of next week's Robron spoilers in one place.*

Monday 15th April - Meanwhile Robert Sugden (Ryan Hawley) is keen to forge ahead with the surrogacy plans and invites Natalie over.

Tuesday 16th April 7pm - Plus Aaron Dingle (Danny Miller) gets a call and is excited to tell his other half Robert (Ryan Hawley) and little sister Liv (Isobel Steele) that Natalie the surrogate is arriving at 6pm today!

Tuesday 16th April 8pm - Aaron Dingle (Danny Miller) and his husband Robert Sugden (Ryan Hawley) have got an important meeting scheduled with Natalie who has put herself forward as a potential surrogate for them.

Unfortunately, Robert finds himself held up for the meeting when heâs stuck on the road and poor Aaron, whoâs desperate that they should make a good impression on Natalie, gets increasingly stressed out waiting for him to show.

Faith Dingle (Sally Dexter), Aaronâs gran, steps in to try and help the situation and promises to keep Natalie entertained in the pub for as long as possible as a delaying tactic.

However she and Bear get carried away spinning lies about the boys to make them seem an attractive surrogacy proposition. Aaron is right to have alarm bells ringing when Faithâs tactics backfire and the situation starts spiralling out of control.

Friday 19th April - Faith Dingle (Sally Dexter) feels terrible for the way she lied and misled Natalie, Aaron Dingle (Danny Miller) and Robert Sugdenâs (Ryan Hawley) potential surrogate, earlier in the week. She and Bear Wolf (Joshua Richards) were seen trying to stall Natalie when Robert was running late for the important meeting he and Aaron had lined up with her, but Faith got carried away spinning glowing stories about the boys to try to paint them in a favourable light.

Her efforts ended up back-firing and now she feels dreadful about throwing a spanner in the works with their surrogacy plans. 

Can she make things better?

With thanks to this tumblr account.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-04-2019), Sug-din (09-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *All of next week's Robron spoilers in one place.*
> 
> Monday 15th April - Meanwhile Robert Sugden (Ryan Hawley) is keen to forge ahead with the surrogacy plans and invites Natalie over.
> 
> Tuesday 16th April 7pm - Plus Aaron Dingle (Danny Miller) gets a call and is excited to tell his other half Robert (Ryan Hawley) and little sister Liv (Isobel Steele) that Natalie the surrogate is arriving at 6pm today!
> 
> Tuesday 16th April 8pm - Aaron Dingle (Danny Miller) and his husband Robert Sugden (Ryan Hawley) have got an important meeting scheduled with Natalie who has put herself forward as a potential surrogate for them.
> 
> Unfortunately, Robert finds himself held up for the meeting when he’s stuck on the road and poor Aaron, who’s desperate that they should make a good impression on Natalie, gets increasingly stressed out waiting for him to show.
> ...


thanx for that and the scans eddie  :Cheer: 

looks like plenty of the guyz then  :Wub: 

expect that the faith stuff is meant to be funny and probably will be but not good if she messes things up for them  :Sad:  unless it meant to lead on to them doing something better soon  :Smile: 

just realised we have two eps tonite but one hour apart and on different channels  :Mad:  you prob have a joined up hour

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019), Sug-din (09-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> thanx for that and the scans eddie 
> 
> looks like plenty of the guyz then 
> 
> expect that the faith stuff is meant to be funny and probably will be but not good if she messes things up for them  unless it meant to lead on to them doing something better soon 
> 
> just realised we have two eps tonite but one hour apart and on different channels  you prob have a joined up hour


Evening Micheal👋
We have two separate episodes with 1/2 hr between them.
Apparently weâve only  :Ninja:  in the first ep and no  :Cartman: at all. Hopefully more of them tomorrow and rest of the week.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Grumpy :Ninja: because he had Bear dumped on him. I donât blame him. :Sad: 

Iâm sorry but Bear is not funny or interesting at all.  :Nono: 

David is a ****. He needs to keep his mouth shut.

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Bear is an awful character. Is he meant to be providing us with some comedic relief? Whoever it was that 'invented' this character should hang their head in shame.

----------

Sug-din (09-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

We at least saw an unexpected fleeting glimpse of  :Ninja: in the 2nd ep - itâs a shame that we only got  to see him so that Bear can get more screen time - what a waste of Dannyâs talents.: :Thumbsdown: 

Actually thought that the softer, nicer side of Kim was actually going to appear and then - bang - manipulation gurning face reappeared.

The Wedding party was boring and went on too long.

If it hadnât been for seeing the small  :Ninja: scenes the eps werenât that exciting.  :Embarrassment:

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> We at least saw an unexpected fleeting glimpse of in the 2nd ep - itâs a shame that we only got  to see him so that Bear can get more screen time - what a waste of Dannyâs talents.:
> 
> Actually thought that the softer, nicer side of Kim was actually going to appear and then - bang - manipulation gurning face reappeared.
> 
> The Wedding party was boring and went on too long.
> 
> If it hadnât been for seeing the small scenes the eps werenât that exciting.


Hi Don i like Kim Always have done i know you dont like her yeah but i think when James comes she will mellow a bit And will be be a nice change and this thurs eps will have some again with this baby stuff but its our Maxine eps so not worried and she will get it right as usual and this baby stuff will happen im certain but some little hick ups along the way but in the end it be all fine

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019), Sug-din (09-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening everyone  :Cheer:  so seen second ep now

bear just annoying and I don't really find him funny  :Sad: 

strange enough I quite liked kim and rhona chat scene cos long scenes can be good but I think its time for some long robron chats  :Wub: 

manpreet manages to cover herself again but she deffo up to no good  :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (09-04-2019), Sug-din (09-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi another boring ep well it seems like Kim will buy into the vets and James will see there be a job going and apply and so on now thats over im going to watch the ep of Endvour on my sky+ now that itv3 have taken it of there monday nights

----------


## lizann

i kinda like the potential friendship with kim and rhona maybe because i find vanessa annoying now

----------

EddyBee (10-04-2019), Sug-din (10-04-2019), tammyy2j (10-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> i kinda like the potential friendship with kim and rhona maybe because i find vanessa annoying now


Hi i Argee she can be that least Rhona knows they need some new investers and Kim can do that yeah we know she`s only doing that for James so he can stayr as a vet

----------

EddyBee (10-04-2019), Sug-din (10-04-2019), tammyy2j (10-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone.

I switched to another channel as soon as I realised that tonight was going to be yet another heavy Jacob/Maya episode. I find it thoroughly disgusting and not a suitable story line for 7pm. It has now gone on for far too long and needs to be speedily wrapped up.

----------

Sug-din (10-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> i kinda like the potential friendship with kim and rhona maybe because i find vanessa annoying now


There is a bit of Vanessa overload in too many scenes now which makes her annoying and we know why that is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (10-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I switched to another channel as soon as I realised that tonight was going to be yet another heavy Jacob/Maya episode. I find it thoroughly disgusting and not a suitable story line for 7pm. It has now gone on for far too long and needs to be speedily wrapped up.


I managed until the start of the adverts but couldnât watch any more of that storyline. Wonât bother to watch the rest of the episode, iâm sure I wonât miss anything.

----------

EddyBee (10-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Don what did you think of my last few posts? wonder why ITV3 has take Endvour on monday night at 8pm?

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don what did you think of my last few posts? wonder why ITV3 has take Endvour on monday night at 8pm?


I havenât watched fully tonight so I didnât see the bit about Kim investing in the vets but I read it somewhere. Apparently James gets a job there there but doesnât realise heâs actually working for his Mum.  

Looking forward to Maxineâs episodes with our boys tomorrow. Hope thereâs some good quality scenes. :Heart: 

I think ITV 3 are alternating between different types of detective/police dramas, maybe Endeavour will be back again soon. :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi there ive watching classic Emmerdale from 1990 and Robert must be about 6 years old and this year he was the inn keeper in the navity play and got words the wrong way round the eps back then were so much easy lead and easy to to follow

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (10-04-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i kinda like the potential friendship with kim and rhona maybe because i find vanessa annoying now


 Kim needs a Seth, Rhona could be a true friend for her

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 22/04/19. Week 17.*

Monday 22nd April - Robert and Aaronâs plans are scuppered. Billy begins to have second thoughts. Amelia takes decisive.

Tuesday 23rd April 7pm - Aaron is forced into a confession. Ellis presses Billy for information. Amelia attempts to clear the air.

Tuesday 23rd April 8pm - Chas and Faith attempt to turn things around. Pete finds a new confidant. A guilty Maya accepts an offer.

Wednesday 24th April - David decides on his next move. A threat leaves Liv fearful. Bernice attempts to bolster Kerry.

Thursday 25th April 7pm - Jessie demands answers. Peteâs bemused by a surprising decision. Jacob shares his plans.

Thursday 25th April 8pm - Kerry manages to cause chaos. A furious Maya lashes out. Ellis taunts Billy over his actions.

Friday 26th April - to follow.

----------

Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 22/04/19. Week 17.*
> 
> Monday 22nd April - Robert and Aaronâs plans are scuppered. Billy begins to have second thoughts. Amelia takes decisive.
> 
> Tuesday 23rd April 7pm - Aaron is forced into a confession. Ellis presses Billy for information. Amelia attempts to clear the air.
> 
> Tuesday 23rd April 8pm - Chas and Faith attempt to turn things around. Pete finds a new confidant. A guilty Maya accepts an offer.
> 
> Wednesday 24th April - David decides on his next move. A threat leaves Liv fearful. Bernice attempts to bolster Kerry.
> ...


Hi Eddy thanx for these well the first one its all about Drama for our Robron why cant we just have simple s/l yeah the surragcy s/l would be so simple why cant we have our Robron have a simple one and just on with it but no lets have problems along the way but i think it will go ahead in the end just hold on in there it will all work out any thoughts Eddy? matty

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans why cant for once our Robron have simple s/l and nothing gets in the way all the other chars have no probs with there`s it about time our Robron s/l`s goes ahead without a hitch well i supose it be a bit of a bore if we just have a surracy s/l and goes ahead yeah but at least we get to see alot more of Robron screentime yeah i think we will have a baby Robron sometime this year its all about being patiance and it be all right

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy thanx for these well the first one its all about Drama for our Robron why cant we just have simple s/l yeah the surragcy s/l would be so simple why cant we have our Robron have a simple one and just on with it but no lets have problems along the way but i think it will go ahead in the end just hold on in there it will all work out any thoughts Eddy? matty


I think Aaron and Robert will get their baby, and they may even end up with the return of baby Seb. However, you are right, there will be lots of drama along the way, with set-backs and all the usual soapy drama.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 22/04/19. Friday added. Week 17.*

Monday 22nd April - Robert and Aaronâs plans are scuppered. Billy begins to have second thoughts. Amelia takes decisive.

Tuesday 23rd April 7pm - Aaron is forced into a confession. Ellis presses Billy for information. Amelia attempts to clear the air.

Tuesday 23rd April 8pm - Chas and Faith attempt to turn things around. Pete finds a new confidant. A guilty Maya accepts an offer.

Wednesday 24th April - David decides on his next move. A threat leaves Liv fearful. Bernice attempts to bolster Kerry.

Thursday 25th April 7pm - Jessie demands answers. Peteâs bemused by a surprising decision. Jacob shares his plans.

Thursday 25th April 8pm - Kerry manages to cause chaos. A furious Maya lashes out. Ellis taunts Billy over his actions.

Friday 26th April - Pete offers an olive branch. Marlon is left suspicious. David confides in Pollard.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Perdita (11-04-2019), Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Maya, Jacob - in bed. 🤢 🤮

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys looking mighty fine. :Heart:  :Wub:  :Love: 

More off their scenes would have been better than the sick scenes weâve had up to now.

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> The boys looking mighty fine.
> 
> More off their scenes would have been better than the sick scenes weâve had up to now.


Hi Don good to se our Boy`s  what did you think of last few posts and the reply that Eddy sent me ? like Eddy said we will get have a Robron Baby this year and mybe Seb comes back its all about Drama along the way nothing is simple with our Robron never is but lest they will be doing  it togther and singing from the same sheet and of course more Robron screentime to it be well worth it in the end

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Lovely scenes between Liv+Rob like brother mark 2 looking after her instead of Aaron og what a bitch saying LIv stole the Vodka what scum its a pity LIv dont spill the beans and tell sombody that would soon wipe that smary smile of her face

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

i wanted liv to tell rob, she wasn't believed about lachlan and was right

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi i liked Liv trying to blacmail Maya and yeah she has more to lose then Liv and of Course Aaron+Rob wouldnt bellive she back on the booze so this is the start of Maya getting found out and it looks like the start of baby stuff and of course a bit Drama along way everybody thoughts? matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I really have nothing polite to say about, Maya, Jacob & David so I wonât bother to say anything.

Loved the :Cartman: and Liv scene. Thereâs no way he would have believed sheâd turned back to the drink. Big brother mood.

Sorry but I really donât like Vics new look. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The boys looking so good snuggled on the sofa. The whole Roblivion family made these episodes worth while watching and the quality of their acting is just outstanding. :Heart:  :Love:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans and what a lovely sofa momment with our Robron our Aaron lying and sitting on his husbands thigh so romantic our Maxine knows how to write for Robron a kiss wouldve been nice but that scene on the sofa made up fo not having one

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great scenes of Aaron and Robert tonight. I loved the sofa stuff. A huge thank you to Queen Maxine.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), pond21 (11-04-2019), Sug-din (11-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Great scenes of Aaron and Robert tonight. I loved the sofa stuff. A huge thank you to Queen Maxine.


Me Too Eddy such a lovely momment and romantic our Maxine does get the very best out of our Robron mybe some of the other Writers need to take notes yeah and even KH+KB+LS need to look as well and even the baby talk was great the line rob about it Aaron`s swimmers will do all the work made laugh such funny line and you see our Robron can do comedy yeah and Maxine does that in her eps and for when she writes for Robron

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (12-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

how long has maxine been a show writer, i see that name mentioned alot by robron fans

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (12-04-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> how long has maxine been a show writer, i see that name mentioned alot by robron fans


Since 2013 or thereabouts

----------

EddyBee (12-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), lizann (12-04-2019), Sug-din (12-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

morning robroners  :Cheer: 

well just caught up with last nites eps and looks like loads of posts to catch up on here but for sure no one can beat queen maxine for robron scenes  :Wub:  and even happy to sit through mad stuff about bird watching and food tasting just for them

great stuff like the guyz getting ready to go to the meeting, both of them smuggled up watching movie, robert with liv, all great and also dannyâs acting the way arron can look at robert and say it all without a word  :Love: 

find some of the maya stuff hard to watch actually  :Mad:  but surprised about the money cos I thought for a minute that the point of being on the bridge was that liv might push maya over into the river not really to kill her just get her very wet  :EEK!: 

the money is actually a bit odd but it ended without maya saying anything so could be a trap by liv cos she has texts maya sent setting up the meeting and she also told robert that she caught him with someone so theres more pointers for when things come out  :Cool: 

jacob was really horrible to liv telling her like that and then lying but in the end she is a better person and I think will be the one person there for him when it all comes out which is hopefully soon  :Ponder: 

the actress who was sack yesterday I though her character was annoy at first but then it seemed she might actually be a laugh doe we know if sheâll be written out or someone else will just take over and no one notice like they do with the kids  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (12-04-2019), Sug-din (12-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Whatâs Next, from the Metro newspaper.*

Who receives a letter that will have huge consequences?

Who is set to get some life changing news?

Whoâs set for a love triangle and will have to fight to be chosen as number one?

Who is set to take drastic action to save a loved one when they find out a troubling truth?

Remember, these spoilers relate to all our UK soaps and not just to Emmerdale.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Sug-din (12-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> morning robroners 
> 
> well just caught up with last nites eps and looks like loads of posts to catch up on here but for sure no one can beat queen maxine for robron scenes  and even happy to sit through mad stuff about bird watching and food tasting just for them
> 
> great stuff like the guyz getting ready to go to the meeting, both of them smuggled up watching movie, robert with liv, all great and also dannyâs acting the way arron can look at robert and say it all without a word 
> 
> find some of the maya stuff hard to watch actually  but surprised about the money cos I thought for a minute that the point of being on the bridge was that liv might push maya over into the river not really to kill her just get her very wet 
> 
> the money is actually a bit odd but it ended without maya saying anything so could be a trap by liv cos she has texts maya sent setting up the meeting and she also told robert that she caught him with someone so theres more pointers for when things come out 
> ...


You made some really good comments there Micheal.👍

All the scenes with the boys & Liv yesterday were really good - thanks to Maxine. Sheâs the best writer for Roblivion. 🤗

I just read that about the character being sacked this morning. They said in the article that they arenât sure if her scenes that have already been shot will be shown or not. I may be totally wrong but I think that her character may just be written out - theyâll find someway that she had to leave the Village suddenly.

----------

EddyBee (12-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don good to se our Boy`s  what did you think of last few posts and the reply that Eddy sent me ? like Eddy said we will get have a Robron Baby this year and mybe Seb comes back its all about Drama along the way nothing is simple with our Robron never is but lest they will be doing  it togther and singing from the same sheet and of course more Robron screentime to it be well worth it in the end




Hi Matty 👋

I agree it would be great if the boys could get a storyline without obstacles being put in their way. Itâs ok sometimes but theyâve got as much right for things to be straightforward for a change. Weâve already had some dramas in this s/l already. I do think they will get a baby in the end though and it will be worth the wait.

Iâm still not sure if Seb will return permanently. I think it would be good for them to have their main focus on their very own child and the dramas and joys that come with that and how they deal with being full time parents. As you say more screentime.👍

----------

EddyBee (12-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Thatâs the sort of ending to an episode we like. Way to go Liv - weâll done. :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (13-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

HI well done Liv youve got evidence and come on keep going and keep asking for the Â£5000 that money could be for Aaron+Rob for there baby

----------

EddyBee (13-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Paul_Robs (13-04-2019), Sug-din (12-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys looking great, even first thing in the morning.  :Wub: Loved the dream chat and them approaching David together as a couple.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (13-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Paul_Robs (13-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There that Max was only known to Billy and Ellis yeah and nothing to do with our Aaron well if true thats a relive

----------

EddyBee (13-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2019), Paul_Robs (13-04-2019), Sug-din (12-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

watched tonite live

lthe guyz looking good just out of bed  :Wub: 

liv is a star and well done for recording  :Angel: 

bad as hes been to liv, jacob is going to be really messed up when everyone else finds out  :Sad: 

funny thing my gran just told me that the french president went out with his teacher and married her  :EEK!:

----------

EddyBee (13-04-2019), Paul_Robs (13-04-2019), Sug-din (12-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi There that Max was only known to Billy and Ellis yeah and nothing to do with our Aaron well if true thats a relive


hi matty  :Cheer:  

I wasn't paying much attention to all that waiting for next robron or liv scene but did they both do a crime but only billy get caught  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (13-04-2019), Paul_Robs (13-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hi There that Max was only known to Billy and Ellis yeah and nothing to do with our Aaron well if true thats a relive


does he attack vic?

----------

Perdita (13-04-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> does he attack vic?


What went through my mind ...

----------


## EddyBee

> hi matty  
> 
> I wasn't paying much attention to all that waiting for next robron or liv scene but did they both do a crime but only billy get caught


That is how I understood it, but I am not certain.

----------


## EddyBee

> does he attack vic?


It is rumoured that he is the one but nothing has been confirmed.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

4c here in north London at present, feeling colder. However, there's lots of brilliant sunshine which is always welcome. Hope everyone here has a great weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019), Sug-din (13-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 4c here in north London at present, feeling colder. However, there's lots of brilliant sunshine which is always welcome. Hope everyone here has a great weekend.


Good Morning Eddy👋

Itâs 7c up here and sunny. Hope you and everyone has a very pleasant weekend.🙂

----------

EddyBee (13-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good Morning Eddy👋
> 
> Itâs 7c up here and sunny. Hope you and everyone has a very pleasant weekend.🙂


Morning Don its sunny down south to about 6c what did you think about the Joke Rob made to aaron about its be Aaron`s swimmers that was so funny and could this Â£5000 money Liv wants could that the money for the baby fund? good on you Liv you go and tell Rob+Aaron but at least its coming to an end and just hold in there we will have a Robron Baby in the end just be pataince if be in RL it be a bore for 9months so they have to put in a bit of Drama but good Drama and nothing major it be all worth it and the main thing we will lots more Robron screentime

----------

EddyBee (13-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019), Sug-din (14-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There just of topic been thinking Endvour+Lewis and hany eps they made well Inspector Morseran for 33 eps over about 10 years and same again for Lewis 33 Eps over 10 years so i would expect Endvour would follow suit yeah? becuse didnt i hear Kevin Watley say they wouldnt do more eps that IM and it wouldnt be right if they do more eps?  if eveybody knows what im saying matty xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019), Sug-din (14-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Well evening eveybody im bored now watching Lewis on itv3 now ive wondering which Dr Who DVD to watch Castrovalva the Peter Davidson of Tom Bakers Logopolis or Genesis of the Daleks anyone?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

Another lovely sunny morning, but it's cold again, presently just 2c here and feeling a lot less than that. I have a heavy head cold to deal with, perhaps a bit of a chest infection. Luckily, I always make sure to have a packet of Lemsip at home for these occasions. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well evening eveybody im bored now watching Lewis on itv3 now ive wondering which Dr Who DVD to watch Castrovalva the Peter Davidson of Tom Bakers Logopolis or Genesis of the Daleks anyone?


Hi Matty - hope you enjoyed whichever Dr Who you watched. I personally would have gone for the Peter Davidson one, but thatâs mainly because I liked the way he looked. :Embarrassment:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> Another lovely sunny morning, but it's cold again, presently just 2c here and feeling a lot less than that. I have a heavy head cold to deal with, perhaps a bit of a chest infection. Luckily, I always make sure to have a packet of Lemsip at home for these occasions. 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Good Morning Eddy👋

Itâs sunny and about 7c - I havenât been out yet so canât say if itâs cold or not.

Sorry to hear youâre poorly. Hope you feel better soon. Take care of yourself. 🤗

Best Wishes to everyone.🙂

----------

EddyBee (14-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> Another lovely sunny morning, but it's cold again, presently just 2c here and feeling a lot less than that. I have a heavy head cold to deal with, perhaps a bit of a chest infection. Luckily, I always make sure to have a packet of Lemsip at home for these occasions. 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


hi eddie  :Cheer: 

sorry you feeling bit under the weather and hope you better soon and prob best just staying put in the warm  :Angel: 

its cold with rain and wind here and don't think it'll get much above 5c  :Sad:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning Don its sunny down south to about 6c what did you think about the Joke Rob made to aaron about its be Aaron`s swimmers that was so funny and could this Â£5000 money Liv wants could that the money for the baby fund? good on you Liv you go and tell Rob+Aaron but at least its coming to an end and just hold in there we will have a Robron Baby in the end just be pataince if be in RL it be a bore for 9months so they have to put in a bit of Drama but good Drama and nothing major it be all worth it and the main thing we will lots more Robron screentime


hi matty  :Cheer: 

agree about liv and glad that maya stuff ending soon  :Smile: 

I think youre right there will have to be some drama along the way with robron baby because nine months long time and the mother will prob not be in it much that's why I wouldn't want it to be anyone in the village cos it would mean she was always around when it should be just aaron and robert  :Love: 

I know some people thought it was vic but don't think that be good idea cos she would obvs have big part in baby growing up

strange but I think her charecter looks actually older with new hairstyle  :Confused:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good Morning Eddy👋
> 
> Itâs sunny and about 7c - I havenât been out yet so canât say if itâs cold or not.
> 
> Sorry to hear youâre poorly. Hope you feel better soon. Take care of yourself. 🤗
> 
> Best Wishes to everyone.🙂


hi don  :Cheer: 

glad its sunny there hope you having nice weekend  :Smile: 

I was trying to look back for spoilers but not doing too well but I think the guyz are on at least at the start of the week so looking forward to that  :Big Grin:

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - hope you enjoyed whichever Dr Who you watched. I personally would have gone for the Peter Davidson one, but thatâs mainly because I liked the way he looked.


Hi Don what did you think of post i posted about the eps of Lewis and Endvour and Inspector Morse?

----------

Sug-din (15-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Before I make any other  comments later on -

What the heck was Leyla wearing? :Searchme:

----------


## EddyBee

> Before I make any other  comments later on -
> 
> What the heck was Leyla wearing?


No idea. 

Great to see Aaron and Robert, but far too much Jacob/Maya stuff. I'm just sorry to see Liv involved in it all.

----------

Sug-din (15-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> No idea. 
> 
> Great to see Aaron and Robert, but far too much Jacob/Maya stuff. I'm just sorry to see Liv involved in it all.


Some good Robron scenes, they both looked fine. You could tell from Aaronâs expression and response that he doesnât think thereâs anything wrong with Roberts body.  :Wub:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie: 

I wish Liv wasnât doing this and had just gone straight to the police or Robron with the recording.

Please let this Maya/Jacob thing end - itâs getting far too much screentime and very quickly itâs losing the point of the storyline - highlighting the problem of grooming youngsters. 

Hope we get some more quality scenes with our boys during the rest of this week. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (15-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

what happened liv's inheritance?

----------

EddyBee (15-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019), Sug-din (15-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don what did you think of post i posted about the eps of Lewis and Endvour and Inspector Morse?


Hi Matty

I knew thereâd been a lot of Lewis & IM episodes but didnât realise thereâd been that many. Have lost count on how many Endeavour weâve had up to now. Thereâs still a lot of time to cover before we get to the IM era so they should be able to reach 33 with that. It would be right for them all to be the same.

----------

EddyBee (15-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> what happened liv's inheritance?


That seems to have been forgotten about again, for plot purposes - as usual. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (15-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> glad its sunny there hope you having nice weekend 
> 
> I was trying to look back for spoilers but not doing too well but I think the guyz are on at least at the start of the week so looking forward to that


Hi Micheal👋
I think they are maybe on quite a bit this week regarding the surrogacy stuff, but I could be wrong. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (15-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler photos for next week.*

On the main ITV Emmerdale website, with some new spoilers:

https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...i-26-apr-44567

Aaron and Robert are there.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019), Sug-din (16-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Articles about next week's special night out episodes:*

https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/15/emmer...-week-9114373/

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...-out-episodes/

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...42249017548807

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019), Sug-din (16-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Whatâs On TV front cover page with Aaron and Robert.*

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...42004871307264

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019), Sug-din (16-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Inside Soap article, Aarons agony!* 

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...45208472309766

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019), Sug-din (16-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning Eddy👋

Thanks for all the links to articles etc. Very much appreciated.👍

Hope you are keeping better and recovering from your cold. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (16-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Inside Soap article, Aarons agony!* 
> 
> https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...45208472309766


Morning Eddy more Drama along the way but they have to put little bit in there for the s/l otherwise it be a bit boring but they will sort it and they will convice Natille in the end and our Rob will convince her and lets hope we have Chas+Paddy be involved to but hand in there we will have our Robron Baby s/l this year

----------

EddyBee (16-04-2019), Sug-din (16-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Morning Eddy more Drama along the way but they have to put little bit in there for the s/l otherwise it be a bit boring but they will sort it and they will convice Natille in the end and our Rob will convince her and lets hope we have Chas+Paddy be involved to but hand in there we will have our Robron Baby s/l this year


hi matty  :Cheer: 

you right there has to be some drama and if it turns out not to be natilie it will be someone else si I not bothered at all cos they going to have their own kid in the end  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (16-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Articles about next week's special night out episodes:*
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/15/emmer...-week-9114373/
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...-out-episodes/
> 
> https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...42249017548807


hi eddie  :Cheer: 

hope you better now  :Smile:  and thanx for all the spoilers im actually looking forward to the niteclub stuff specially as it seems maya getting whats coming but suppose its always possible that she slip out of being caught someway and it drags on a bit more  :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (16-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal👋
> I think they are maybe on quite a bit this week regarding the surrogacy stuff, but I could be wrong.


hi don  :Cheer: 

you know id rather liv hadn't started to blackmail but I know she has good intentions  :Angel: 

maybe theres a twist and it was just to test maya  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (16-04-2019), Sug-din (16-04-2019), tammyy2j (17-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I know this is daft but it really makes me shudder when  :Cartman:  mentions Liverpool as it immediately makes me picture PD - even when he doesnât mention her name. 

Vic is back to being annoying again.

----------

EddyBee (16-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

did maya get a divorce payout from liam?

----------


## Sug-din

I know we now seem to have no choice but to accept that Seb is  :Cartman: s child - even though we have still not had definite proof, but what I personally would prefer is if he was just mentioned if necessary but not seen.  I gather from tonightâs scene that they have recast the lovely Lily with a little boy  - does this mean we are going to see more of him?

I do feel those scenes of Faith & Bear lying about Robrons status was unnecessary drama (if you could actually call that farce, drama). How could they even consider involving Bear in those discussions, he hardly knows anything about anybody heâs not been there five minutes. That is just ridiculous.

The boys looked so good tonight and they would make wonderful parents. Please for once could ED let the boys succeed with something in a normal way without making them stooges for unnecessary silliness. Both Ryan and Danny deserve so much better quality storylines to show the talent they have, let Maxine write for them all the time. ❤️

Sorry for the rant tonight guys but I just get so frustrated with the way the boys characters are treated.😠

----------


## EddyBee

> I know we now seem to have no choice but to accept that Seb is s child - even though we have still not had definite proof, but what I personally would prefer is if he was just mentioned if necessary but not seen.  I gather from tonight’s scene that they have recast the lovely Lily with a little boy  - does this mean we are going to see more of him?
> 
> I do feel those scenes of Faith & Bear lying about Robrons status was unnecessary drama (if you could actually call that farce, drama). How could they even consider involving Bear in those discussions, he hardly knows anything about anybody he’s not been there five minutes. That is just ridiculous.
> 
> The boys looked so good tonight and they would make wonderful parents. Please for once could ED let the boys succeed with something in a normal way without making them stooges for unnecessary silliness. Both Ryan and Danny deserve so much better quality storylines to show the talent they have, let Maxine write for them all the time. ❤️
> 
> Sorry for the rant tonight guys but I just get so frustrated with the way the boys characters are treated.


I'm on the exact same page as you on everything in your post.

As for the recasting of baby Seb, my guess is that we will be seeing more of him.

----------

Sug-din (16-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm on the exact same page as you on everything in your post.
> 
> As for the recasting of baby Seb, my guess is that we will be seeing more of him.


Thanks Eddy. I donât feel quite so bad now, knowing that someone else feels the way I did. 👍

----------

EddyBee (16-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Thanks Eddy. I donât feel quite so bad now, knowing that someone else feels the way I did. 👍


Morning Don i argee they had to recast baby Seb because Lilly was looking like a girl yeah last nights ep good and silly trust Faith to say all those silly remarks i know we going have a few more silly Drama and angst to and even next week looks like they are back on track and again they bringing up the jail for both Aaron and Liv come on now ED just give our Robron a break and once these silly Drama ios done let just get involed with this surracgy s/l btw i think we are going to more Baby Seb during this s/l

----------

Sug-din (17-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

natalie looked like maxine peake

----------

Sug-din (17-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> natalie looked like maxine peake


She did have a look of her, thatâs true.👍

----------


## Sug-din

Good to see the boys again tonight. Itâs great to see Paddy being supportive to Robron over the surrogacy and that they wonât be on their own. He has come a long way with accepting them as a couple and family unit.🤗

I may be reading too much into this but is it not rather strange that there has been no interaction between  :Ninja: and the new Seb, considering how much he was involved with (Lily). Maybe itâs just until the child gets used to all the characters and I suppose he hasnât really appeared in many scenes up to now.  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

im not keen on surrogacy storyline

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 29/04/19. Week 18.*

Monday 29th April -Kim is delighted by a development. Faith feels neglected. Leyla spins another lie to David.

Tuesday 30th April (7pm) - Liv is caught red-handed. A moment of recklessness leaves Pollard injured.

Tuesday 30th April (8pm) - Kim attempts a stalling tactic. Liv is forced to reveal the truth. Pollard takes another turn.

Wednesday 1st May - An impressed Rhona makes a decision. Tracy and Leyla are rattled by a near miss. David struggles to maintain his facade.

Thursday 2nd May (7pm) - Pete offers David a sympathetic ear. Faith confesses her secret to Chas. Dawn reels at a request.

Thursday 2nd May (8pm) - Rodney reveals an ace up his sleeve. Paddy deliberates over a new addition. 

Friday 3rd May - Pollard makes an admission. Chas is left unconvinced by a promise. Harriet sticks to her guns.

----------

Sug-din (18-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Some lovely Robron scenes tonight. Great to see them doing so much together as a couple and being there at a family event.  :Heart: 

Drinking and chatting with Paddy - thatâs so nice to see. :Thumbsup: 

Hand Holding.  :Cheer:  :Wub: 

Both looking good. :Love: 

Another good Thursday night episodes with our boys. :Angel:

----------

EddyBee (19-04-2019), Paul_Robs (18-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Evening All👋

Wonât be able to watch tomorrowâs episode until Sunday evening so hope I donât miss anything really exciting.

Wonât be posting until then either so I hope everyone has a very enjoyable Easter Weekend and you all get plenty of chocolate eggs. All the best folks.  :Cheer:  :Heart:  🐣 🐥 🐤 🍫

----------

EddyBee (19-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Whatâs next from the Metro newspaper.*

Who makes a startling discovery that will have them question someone elseâs motives?

Whoâs on the charm offensive but has a secret plan?

Whoâs been telling his wife a pack of absolute lies?

Whoâs left begging for help when their plan goes terribly wrong?

What will happen when someone finds themselves at the centre of a love triangle?

Remember, these relate to all of our soaps and not just to Emmerdale.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (19-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Loved this week with  :Ninja:  and Robert 

They are being presented as such a united couple, in love, happy, settled and trying to do the best to set their future together.

I really liked the hand holding at the beer garden opening, it looked so natural and again reenforces how far both of them have come to accept themselves and be proud to show they are very much a couple (husbands).

I am looking forward to next week now, hopefully the show will move the surrogacy story forward sympathetically and I also think their involvement as a couple in the Victoria and Liv story lines will be significant (well I hope so).

Happy Easter weekend everyone.

----------

EddyBee (19-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Loved this week with  and Robert 
> 
> They are being presented as such a united couple, in love, happy, settled and trying to do the best to set their future together.
> 
> I really liked the hand holding at the beer garden opening, it looked so natural and again reenforces how far both of them have come to accept themselves and be proud to show they are very much a couple (husbands).
> 
> I am looking forward to next week now, hopefully the show will move the surrogacy story forward sympathetically and I also think their involvement as a couple in the Victoria and Liv story lines will be significant (well I hope so).
> 
> Happy Easter weekend everyone.


Agreed. We really have had some great scenes. I loved them.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning all. 

Another super sunny start to the day here in north London, 10c at present and forecast to reach 23c by early afternoon. Gorgeous. I hope everyone is enjoying the Easter weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews on the main ITV Emmerdale website.*

Aaron and Robert feature in Tuesday's preview.  :Cheer: 

*CLICK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans ive been watching some Carry on Films today so much fun yeah and im watching a Xmas special of Hi-Di-Hi what was Gold this morning

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Fans ive been watching some Carry on Films today so much fun yeah and im watching a Xmas special of Hi-Di-Hi what was Gold this morning


Hi there. Yes, a lot of the Carry On films are being shown this weekend. I hope to watch 2 or 3 of them, starting tonight. I never get bored of them, particularly the older ones.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

happy easter to everyone who celebrates today hope everyone having a great time

for eddie i think its next week but meantime thanx for all the spoilers and linkys

luved some of the scenes with the guyz this week they just so coupley and settled as husbands
next week should be good with hopefully lots more of them as the surrogacy gets nearer

 enjoy the rest of the holiday my friends

----------

EddyBee (21-04-2019), Paul_Robs (21-04-2019), Perdita (21-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning.  :Smile: 

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Paul_Robs (21-04-2019), Perdita (21-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans whats everybody watching? im not sure nothing much on might watch some Endouvr on my sky+or some old Robron eps mybe the reunion  ep from feb 18 or mybe the wedding from oct 18 watch is everybody else  doing?

----------

EddyBee (21-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans just been watching some old Aaron+Jackson there was some good scenes and there first kiss and that but ever since Jackson Train crash it all went down hill since then and i dont Think Marc+Danny had the same chemsirty as in our Danny+Ryan have now yeah it was Aaron first love and he would be gratful to him on how he is today yeah and Aaron was there for Rob and to comfortble with himself whats everybody else think of what im saying ? and it be lovely Hazel come back for a ep or 2 and see how Aaron is going

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Don what did you think of last few posts? and im going messgae ypu on FB now

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fans just been watching some old Aaron+Jackson there was some good scenes and there first kiss and that but ever since Jackson Train crash it all went down hill since then and i dont Think Marc+Danny had the same chemsirty as in our Danny+Ryan have now yeah it was Aaron first love and he would be gratful to him on how he is today yeah and Aaron was there for Rob and to comfortble with himself whats everybody else think of what im saying ? and it be lovely Hazel come back for a ep or 2 and see how Aaron is going



Hi Matty, youâre right the chemistry between Marc & Danny was nowhere near the chemistry we get now between Ryan & Danny. Thatâs spot on that Jackson was there for Aaron at the beginning as Aaron was there for Robert.  It would b interesting to see how Hazel would react if she saw how happy and married Aaron is with Robert.🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty, youâre right the chemistry between Marc & Danny was nowhere near the chemistry we get now between Ryan & Danny. Thatâs spot on that Jackson was there for Aaron at the beginning as Aaron was there for Robert.  It would b interesting to see how Hazel would react if she saw how happy and married Aaron is with Robert.🙂


Hi There i think she would be ok with it and didnt Hazel when she left she hoped he find sombody else yeah and what i said in your FB messgae i left you im angry and upset about a few people on Twitter and FB and certain Fans on a certain Fandom matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow fans whats everybody watching? im not sure nothing much on might watch some Endouvr on my sky+or some old Robron eps mybe the reunion  ep from feb 18 or mybe the wedding from oct 18 watch is everybody else  doing?


Tonight, it's the Durrells for me on ITV. Maybe a Poirot to follow and then a late night Carry On film. Probably Carry on Doctor.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening everyone.👋


Hope you are all having a very Happy Easter. 🐥🐣🐤

Iâve just caught up with Fridays episode and have to say if Iâd know there was no Robron I wouldnât have bothered.

I was hoping that weâd seen the last of Bear - but heâs received yet another reprieve- how many is he going to get I wonder?

Itâs a bit ridiculous surely that Matty is out of hospital already after the major surgery heâs had. You would have thought he would have needed to be kept in for at least a week.

Sorry, if this sounds too uncaring, but Vic is so full of herself and seems to think she is the only one that has any thoughts of anybody else and that she is suffering so much since Adam left, that Iâm afraid I may find it difficult to have too much sympathy for her after nexts weeks events. I donât wish that sort of harm on anyone but I personally feel that they have spoiled Vics character a lot over the last year or so and I donât have the same feelings of compassion towards her that I probably should have. :Sad: 

Letâs hope we see a lot of the boys next week. We had some good scenes this week so that needs to be built on for next.  :Heart:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (21-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Tonight, it's the Durrells for me on ITV. Maybe a Poirot to follow and then a late night Carry On film. Probably Carry on Doctor.


That sounds like a wonderful tv schedule for the evening I may just follow your thinking if you donât mind. 😊

----------

EddyBee (21-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> That sounds like a wonderful tv schedule for the evening I may just follow your thinking if you donât mind. 😊


Hi Don im be the Comedy Years at 9pm on itv3 then carry on for ever at 10pm and tommorw night i be watching carry on abroad and carry on at your converance

----------

EddyBee (21-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don im be the Comedy Years at 9pm on itv3 then carry on for ever at 10pm and tommorw night i be watching carry on abroad and carry on at your converance


The Carry on films are still classics no matter how many times you watch them. 

Havenât been on FB yet so will get back to you asap. 👍

----------

EddyBee (21-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi There i think she would be ok with it and didnt Hazel when she left she hoped he find sombody else yeah and what i said in your FB messgae i left you im angry and upset about a few people on Twitter and FB and certain Fans on a certain Fandom matty x


Yes I think Hazel would be OK with Aaron being happy, she had a soft spot for him in the end and her leaving was distressing for both of them.

----------

EddyBee (21-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (21-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Happy Birthday to Robert Sugden.*

Apparently, Aaron and Robert will be seen celebrating Robert's birthday in tonight's episode, both at the Mill and at the Woolpack.  :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (22-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Happy Birthday to Robert Sugden.*
> 
> Apparently, Aaron and Robert will be seen celebrating Robert's birthday in tonight's episode, both at the Mill and at the Woolpack.


hi Eddy this must be when Maxine tweeted that they would cleberating Rob`s birthday and i wonder if our Maxine has written tonights episode and i wonder if we get to see Aaron give his husband a birthday day kiss?

----------

EddyBee (22-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (22-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope Everyone is having a pleasant Easter Monday. Currently sitting out in the garden. Thereâs a slight breeze and the temperature is only about 11c but the sun is out and itâs very nice. 

Looking forward to the celebrations for Robert Jacob Sugden Birthday. Congratulations to him on his 33rd birthday. 🙂🎉🍰🎂🍷🍾🥂🥃❤️

----------

EddyBee (22-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hope Everyone is having a pleasant Easter Monday. Currently sitting out in the garden. Thereâs a slight breeze and the temperature is only about 11c but the sun is out and itâs very nice. 
> 
> Looking forward to the celebrations for Robert Jacob Sugden Birthday. Congratulations to him on his 33rd birthday. 🙂🎉🍰🎂🍷🍾🥂🥃❤️


Hi Don i looking forward to it aswell and i hope we have a birthday kiss from Aaron to his husband :Heart:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (22-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There they shouldve have kissed and then went to open the door come on now lets have a kiss in the 2nd half i feel ive been cheated been waiting for a lovely kiss and they ruined it we better get 1 in the 2nd half :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (22-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (22-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There not bad ep we got a hug of sorts a kiss of sorts at least they are seen as a marreid cuple and Aaron celebrating yes they shouvd have kissed in the first half if it wasnt for Diane being so persisnat at knocking they6 shouldve have had kissed and then answerred the doore r

----------

EddyBee (22-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (22-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

It was lovely to see the boys on Roberts birthday morning but they could have let them be more romantic and have more time on their own  :Moonie:  before Diane broke it up. Itâs as if Maxine is the only one who can write them as a proper loving couple. :Heart:  :Wub:  Nice to see Paddy involved in the birthday celebrations but it really is a joke that Vic, Diane & Bernice weâre all over him considering that most of the time they donât even look the side they walk on. At least we got some good scenes but sorry I still feel we were cheated a bit, but anything is better than nothing.  :Love: 




Too much Kerry family stuff & Billy & Ellis and will Jessie please realise that those two are grown men not little boys. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (22-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I loved the Robron stuff in that episode despite 1 or 2 shortcomings. They had a lot of coverage. More please.

 :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (22-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi There not bad ep we got a hug of sorts a kiss of sorts at least they are seen as a marreid cuple and Aaron celebrating yes they shouvd have kissed in the first half if it wasnt for Diane being so persisnat at knocking they6 shouldve have had kissed and then answerred the doore r


It was good but I think there could have been more focus on them on this occasion just think on  previous times  when theyâve devoted nearly a whole episode to some of the other characters birthdays.

----------

EddyBee (22-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I loved the Robron stuff that episode despite 1 or 2 shortcomings. They had a lot of coverage. More please.



Sorry for whinging guys -  after all  they were really good scenes and it was good to see them getting the attention they deserve and long may it continue.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Paul_Robs (22-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's On TV magazine's preview for next week's Emmerdale.* 

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...78857046446080*
*
Inside Soap's preview.*

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...81703112343552*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (23-04-2019), Sug-din (23-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but that Natalie is too judgemental - has she never heard of giving people the benefit of the doubt and giving them a chance when they have paid for their mistakes. Especially when they were honest about it. In a way I hope Faith doesnât talk her around as she would always be a worry and you would never know when she may change her mind again.

The boys looked so good and you could tell how close they al are  as a family and were  gutted by the way they were judged by that woman, so quickly.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I admit I too have been too judgemental too quickly.  That was a lovely final scene with Natalie & Roblivion. She did give them the true benefit of the doubt and saw the bad but also the very good solid things about them all.  They should have a good honest relationship now. :Cheer: 

The boys looked so happy at the end and that family hug was just adorable. :Heart:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (23-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-04-2019), Paul_Robs (23-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

There were so many ups and downs with Natalie, but it was all very well done. Natalie was portrayed very realistic, those are the questions that we would all ask in those circumstances. I'm just pleased that Robron got the right result in the end.  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-04-2019), Paul_Robs (23-04-2019), Sug-din (23-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

> There were so many ups and downs with Natalie, but it was all very well done. Natalie was portrayed very realistic, those are the questions that we would all ask in those circumstances. I'm just pleased that Robron got the right result in the end.


Morning Eddy i argee it was good episodes down and out in the first half and the second half was good at the end and the Robronlion Hug at the end but i didnt trust Natille`s Smile at the end though yeah? more of a smirk im thinking im in there for the money mybe im being to cynic to think that but i do hope im wrong though  whats everybody think

----------

EddyBee (24-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-04-2019), Sug-din (24-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning Eddy i argee it was good episodes down and out in the first half and the second half was good at the end and the Robronlion Hug at the end but i didnt trust Natille`s Smile at the end though yeah? more of a smirk im thinking im in there for the money mybe im being to cynic to think that but i do hope im wrong though  whats everybody think


Hi Matty - they were good episodes all in all but Iâm with you about that Natalie Iâm not convinced that sheâs as innocent as she makes out and it was either poor facial expression of pleasure on her face as she walked away or she was indeed smirking. Hope weâre wrong and she is completely genuine, it is so time that our boys actually got something to go right for them for a change without any further drama.

----------

EddyBee (24-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

natalie was bullied into it, imagine if belle was natalie, shoe on the other foot, hate dingle family tactics sometimes

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - they were good episodes all in all but Iâm with you about that Natalie Iâm not convinced that sheâs as innocent as she makes out and it was either poor facial expression of pleasure on her face as she walked away or she was indeed smirking. Hope weâre wrong and she is completely genuine, it is so time that our boys actually got something to go right for them for a change without any further drama.


Hi Don i think we going to see a lot more Drama to come but think in the end we will have a our Robron baby bu of course the havenet drawn up a verbel contract and written one our Rob knows a thing or 2 about how to get fully water tight contract

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-04-2019), Sug-din (24-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The best thing about that episode was the short glimpse we got of  :Ninja: ❤️

Maya is an evil individual and thank goodness sheâs going to be found out.🤮

Must say Iâm not too happy that Liv still trying to go ahead with blackmail - it undermines all that honest talk yesterday. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (24-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> The best thing about that episode was the short glimpse we got of ❤️
> 
> Maya is an evil individual and thank goodness sheâs going to be found out.🤮
> 
> Must say Iâm not too happy that Liv still trying to go ahead with blackmail - it undermines all that honest talk yesterday.


hi don  :Cheer: 

watched tonite live cos wont be able to see tomorrow eps till late  :Sad:  and think they maybe going to be best of the week  :Thumbsup: 

nice to see aaron although not sure what its setting up with faith but I prob missed something  :Confused: 

agree about liv I don't want her to be like that and thought she'd realised it was wrong yesterday but it maybe it'll go back and forward till it comes out  :Searchme: 

I still think that when it all comes out liv will be the one person there for jacob 

maya is vile and nothing would make me like her  :Mad:

----------

Paul_Robs (24-04-2019), Sug-din (25-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

liv should stop her blackmail

----------

EddyBee (24-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), Paul_Robs (24-04-2019), Sug-din (25-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale confirms seven episodes for Big Night Out flashback week.*

Next week's episodes will see the show's focus shift to other storylines, but the week commencing Monday, May 6 will revisit the events at the nightclub in some special flashback episodes.

Official schedules have now revealed that this will be another seven-episode week for Emmerdale, as an extra edition has been slotted in at Tuesday at 8pm once again.

The show has been airing these extra episodes since April 9 and this will be the fifth consecutive week with the bonus airing.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...even-episodes/

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), Sug-din (25-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 06/05/19. Week 19.*

Monday 6th May - Ellis is determined to get justice. Moira realises something is wrong. Rhona has some explaining to do.

Tuesday 7th May (7pm) - Billy recalls the events of the fateful night out. Ellis makes a connection. Leyla insists on secrecy.

Tuesday 7th May (8pm) - Leyla confesses all. Tracy and Priya join forces. Maya is under pressure.

Wednesday 8th May - Victoria opens up to Moira. Kerry witnesses a betrayal. Billy is tormented. Leyla is determined to block out events.

Thursday 9th May (7pm) - David is unsettled by the truth. Moira consoles Victoria. Billy fears he’s lost Ellis for good.

Thursday 9th May (8pm) - David struggles with the betrayal. Jessie and Marlon want answers. Pete is torn over Rhona.

Friday 10th May - Victoria is grateful for Moira’s support. Rhona worries about her future. Charity is secretly alarmed.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), Sug-din (25-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert 'getting ready' clip.*

https://twitter.com/buttonalltheway/...76945940606976

 :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), Sug-din (25-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Quite a bit of Robron in the first half which is never a bad thing. :Stick Out Tongue:  Love how  :Cartman: likes to see  :Ninja: dressed up to look his best. Any excuse to get him upstairs to get some of his kit off. :Moonie: 
Itâs good that there appearance at the club hasnât been spoiled by a preview - letâs just hope that it all ends well for them personally.

So much for all the hype about Jessie getting run at by a car - was that it? :Ponder: 

That 1/2hr actually went quite quickly - a fair amount of content. :Thumbsup:

----------

EddyBee (25-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), Paul_Robs (25-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I realise that the main reveal of  what happened in the second half is going to be shown in a couple of weeks time but it all seemed a bit disjointed even for that to be happening. Sorry if Iâve missed the point of that episode. :Confused: 

Hopefully it looks as though the boys may have got away without too much drama apart from the scuffle/fight scene.

It was good to see them out together for the first time together at a club situation. Both looking good too.  :Thumbsup:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (25-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), lizann (25-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Find out how one night, changed everything.*

New Emmerdale trailer. Week beginning 06/05/19. 

*CLICK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), Sug-din (25-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

who got stabbed, max by billy?

----------


## EddyBee

> I realise that the main reveal of  what happened in the second half is going to be shown in a couple of weeks time but it all seemed a bit disjointed even for that to be happening. Sorry if I’ve missed the point of that episode ...


I agree with you here. I think Emmerdale made the mistake of holding back too much detail. As a result the episode really did feel disjointed. Sometimes it's best not to be too clever and too mysterious but to just tell the tale.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), Sug-din (25-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> who got stabbed, max by billy?


Not made clear.

----------


## lizann

no dancing from the boys

----------


## pond21

> Not made clear.


Hi eddy could it be Max who is Stabbed? going by some spoilers?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi eddy could it be Max who is Stabbed? going by some spoilers?


I really do not know. The spoilers are very tight, giving away not much at all.

My money is on Ellis being the victim. I don't think it's Max because the powers that be know that the audience do not care about him. In Soapland, something like this normally happens to a regular character.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019), Sug-din (25-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

where did jacob and david go?

----------


## Sug-din

> I agree with you here. I think Emmerdale made the mistake of holding back too much detail. As a result the episode really did feel disjointed. Sometimes it's best not to be too clever and too mysterious but to just tell the tale.


Thanks Eddy. 👋I thought Iwas just being really slow but pleased that someone else also found it difficult to follow. There were far too many loose ends for it-to make a lot of sense I felt. :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (25-04-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer:  just caught tonites eps and very good except maybe some of the jessie stuff although really not quite sure what I was expecting

the club scene actually looked like there were people there cos often in those type of scenes they have the same half dozen people shuffling round in the background and i think that age check thing you have there is pretty cool  :Cool: 

so it looks like the women are going to really hurt maya but perhaps it wont be like that and i cant believe they will actually kill her like has been suggested  :Searchme: 

the vic thing was well done so it could be anything or anyone but maybe the guy who disappeared at there end as there must have been some point in him being there  :Confused: 

max is maybe waiting somewhere outside for billy

robert and aaron looked great (in both tops) but what is the twist for them unless it something to do with max cos they happened to be there but for sure hope its not that  :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (26-04-2019), Sug-din (26-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

well strange ep in a way  :Ponder: 

ppl saying that billy stabbed ellis but I don't understand why  :Searchme: 

I don't think that the women have killed maya and she will turn up again at some point but Leyla knows more  :Confused: 

if maya was gone it would be a stooped end to the abuse sl cos really we should see her get proper justice  :Thumbsup: 

haven't worked out where aaron  :Angel:  fits in to it all yet

----------


## lizann

did billy stab ellis? why does aaron care so much about ellis and billy, all mates again?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> well strange ep in a way 
> 
> ppl saying that billy stabbed ellis but I don't understand why 
> 
> I don't think that the women have killed maya and she will turn up again at some point but Leyla knows more 
> 
> if maya was gone it would be a stooped end to the abuse sl cos really we should see her get proper justice 
> 
> haven't worked out where aaron  fits in to it all yet


Just caught up with tonightâs  episode - it is confusing that it was Billy we saw with the knife last night and it was Ellis got stabbed and tonight  we heard nothing from Ellis Point of view.  I know I shouldnât really say this but I just canât be bothered with Jessie - she just annoys me whenever sheâs on screen - I have no sympathy for her portraying the worried Mother part - it all just seems so false and forced and unfortunately I think thatâs down to poor acting ability.

If Maya has been killed off it completely ruins the whole point of the sick storyline that weâve had to endure for months - she needs to be punished correctly.

Vic seems to be suffering alone and she is probably the one that suffered the most but what happened to her last night was also too vaguely portrayed.

Iâm with you regarding Aaron/Robron - where do they fit into it?

Itâs going to be even more confusing if we aren't really going to get any proper answers until the week beginning 6 May. Is everything just going to be going on as normal until then? I would have thought that doing the flashbacks from next week would have made more sense but what do I know?

Sorry if I went off on a ramble. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

morning robroners  :Cheer: 

some very bad weather here last nite we have power but still windy its called storm hannah and its moving east but will prob fade a bit before it gets to you guyz  :Searchme: 

hope everyone has a nice weekend  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (27-04-2019), Sug-din (27-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

9c with very strong gusty winds here and forecast to stay like this until early this afternoon. Some rain during the night, but it's stopped now and no more is expected. It's still quite bright. 

I hope everyone here has a lovely weekend, despite the weather.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (27-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning All👋
Itâs about 10c here. Weâve had a bit rain but not a lot and itâs quite bright and calm for now.

Unfortunately seems weâre in for a Robron drought again next week . I was wondering if it might be just as easy to not watch this week and start again on the 6th when the flashbacks happen or do you think Iâd miss too much of the build up. Iâd appreciate your opinion folks.

Hope you all have a good weekend.🙂

----------

Paul_Robs (27-04-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Morning All
> It’s about 10c here. We’ve had a bit rain but not a lot and it’s quite bright and calm for now.
> 
> Unfortunately seems we’re in for a Robron drought again next week . I was wondering if it might be just as easy to not watch this week and start again on the 6th when the flashbacks happen or do you think I’d miss too much of the build up. I’d appreciate your opinion folks.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend.


Yes I am thinking the same,  think I will check out the DS thread and anything that sounds vaguely interesting pick up on YouTube

----------

Sug-din (28-04-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

happy easter to eddie and everyone who celebrates today  hope you have a lovely time

----------

EddyBee (28-04-2019), Sug-din (28-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning. 

As today is Easter Sunday for followers of the Orthodox Churches ... Christos Anesti.*

(That translates to the Christ has risen.)

----------

Sug-din (28-04-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody not much to watch on the box tonight looks like another look at Endvour on the sky+ and the one ep of Four in a bed in taped on friday on more 4

----------

EddyBee (28-04-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Anyone else watched Bonding on Netflix??

----------


## Sug-din

> Anyone else watched Bonding on Netflix??


Hi Paul👋

I havenât watched that - is it any good? :Ponder:

----------


## EddyBee

> Anyone else watched Bonding on Netflix??


It's the first that I have heard of it.

----------


## EddyBee

*Ireland's TV Now magazine. Spoilers for next week.*


 - Robert is mentioned in relation to the Victoria flashback "Victoria is outside the club as the fire alarm is going off, she heads off in search of Robert as Amy, Kerry, Bernice and Rhona leave in a taxi."

 - Aaron is mentioned in regards to Billy - “On a roadside Billy recalls the night out to Ellis and Aaron.” There’s also a photo of Billy, Ellis and Aaron at the roadside beside Robert’s car.

----------

Sug-din (29-04-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Paul
> 
> I haven’t watched that - is it any good?


It is interesting, each episode is quite short, I quite enjoyed it.

----------


## Sug-din

> It is interesting, each episode is quite short, I quite enjoyed it.


Thanks. Iâll give that a viewing.👍

----------


## Sug-din

> It is interesting, each episode is quite short, I quite enjoyed it.


Have just watched a couple of episodes - as you say âinterestingâ.

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Have just watched a couple of episodes - as you say ‘interesting’.


Yes, gets better near the end, I didn't want the episodes to be over at the end.

----------

Sug-din (29-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Anyone watched tonight? I just could not be bothered. I've heard that it was full of Kim, Megan and the girls taking about the Maya affair.

----------

Sug-din (29-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Anyone watched tonight? I just could not be bothered. I've heard that it was full of Kim, Megan and the girls taking about the Maya affair.


Evening Eddy.👋
No, I havenât watched it. Did record it but havenât viewed yet as I knew thereâd be no Robron.

----------

EddyBee (29-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week. What's On TV*

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...14998731710464

----------

Sug-din (30-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

âDeath Shockâ & âVicâs Agonyâ. Whats On TV.

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...15444091346944

----------

Sug-din (30-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale's Darkest night revealed. Inside Soap.*

https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...15198686756864

----------

Sug-din (30-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Well that was a waste of time. I ffwd through 95% + of the last three episodes of ED apart from the Liv bits.

----------

EddyBee (30-04-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Well that was a waste of time. I ffwd through 95% + of the last three episodes of ED apart from the Liv bits.


I just could not be bothered to watch at all tonight. I've been reading the posts on the Digital Spy appreciation thread and it looks as if I made the right decision.

----------

Sug-din (30-04-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I just could not be bothered to watch at all tonight. I've been reading the posts on the Digital Spy appreciation and it looks as if I made the right decision.


After trying to watch the recordings tonight without much success I really think Iâll just completely forget the rest of the week and not bother wasting my time.

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

hope everyone well  :Smile: 

watched tonite live even though I knew there'd be no robron but still don't understand by maya cos sometimes it seems Leyla knows more than the others and other times it seems like they all in it  :Searchme: 

anyway just want to get on to next week and we see where the guyz fit into it all  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (01-05-2019), Sug-din (01-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I watched tonight. A complete waste of time.

----------


## Sug-din

> I watched tonight. A complete waste of time.


I didnât bother. Saw a couple of things on Twitter and pleased I hadnât watched.

----------

EddyBee (02-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans has anybody been watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 latley? today it was Roberts birthday and he was 5 and that was talken in 1991 so Roberts is 33 last monday yeah?

----------

EddyBee (02-05-2019), Sug-din (02-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans has anybody been watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 latley? today it was Roberts birthday and he was 5 and that was talken in 1991 so Roberts is 33 last monday yeah?


Hi Matty

Havenât watched so much lately but did see an episode where a young Robert was on - itâs amazing how much the actor then and Ryan now looked so much alike - the best casting.

----------


## lizann

vanessa is a doormat idiot for charity

----------

EddyBee (02-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans just a quick thought isnt about time Ed claify what surname our Robron are given? it was talked about in the wedding ep saying its going to be Sugden+Dingle yeah whysay it so much in the wedding ep and nothing get soreted other couples seemed to to get there name changed very quickley thoughts eveybody

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi there Dawn is really getting on nerves if she carries on she will lose all the suport from Ryan who trusts her and once he finds out whats she been up to she will loose him as a friend and Dawn is being stupid he was a drug dealer when Harriet was with him yeah dont forget that and the he went on the game for years yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019), Sug-din (02-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fans just a quick thought isnt about time Ed claify what surname our Robron are given? it was talked about in the wedding ep saying its going to be Sugden+Dingle yeah whysay it so much in the wedding ep and nothing get soreted other couples seemed to to get there name changed very quickley thoughts eveybody


Hi - Iâm wondering if they are waiting until the surrogacy is thoroughly underway and then when the baby is born they have an official name change for the birth registration. Could be completely wrong. :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Fans just a quick thought isnt about time Ed claify what surname our Robron are given? it was talked about in the wedding ep saying its going to be Sugden+Dingle yeah whysay it so much in the wedding ep and nothing get soreted other couples seemed to to get there name changed very quickley thoughts eveybody


It was said by Chas quite clearly in the wedding speech scenes and the repeated by Robron in the car before they drove away so twice they clearly said Mr & Mr Sugden-Dingle, ED need to get them to discuss this in the same scenes as the surrogacy to ensure their baby has their surname that would keep it clean and make sense to the wider audience.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019), Sug-din (02-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I havenât seen tonight as Iâve been getting ready for someone coming over the holiday weekend. Have I missed anything if anybodyâs watched or is it not worth it again? 🤔

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I haven’t seen tonight as I’ve been getting ready for someone coming over the holiday weekend. Have I missed anything if anybody’s watched or is it not worth it again?


It was rather drab.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019), Sug-din (02-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> It was rather drab.


Thanks for that Paul. I. May just give it a miss as well. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I haven’t seen tonight as I’ve been getting ready for someone coming over the holiday weekend. Have I missed anything if anybody’s watched or is it not worth it again?


james talked about aunty zoe

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*

One character makes a return home but they walk straight into a conflict and make a shocking declaration that leaves their loved ones flawed.
Someone is subjected to a terrifying attack and has only one person to rely on to save them.
A wife encourages her husband to commit crime as a means to sort their money problems but it badly backfires.
A loved up couple decide to get engaged.
Someone reveals a tragic secret and ends up facing a backlash.

Remember, these spoilers can relate to any of our soaps, not just Emmerdale.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*
> 
> One character makes a return home but they walk straight into a conflict and make a shocking declaration that leaves their loved ones flawed.
> *Someone is subjected to a terrifying attack and has only one person to rely on to save them.*
> A wife encourages her husband to commit crime as a means to sort their money problems but it badly backfires.
> A loved up couple decide to get engaged.
> Someone reveals a tragic secret and ends up facing a backlash.
> 
> Remember, these spoilers can relate to any of our soaps, not just Emmerdale.


thanx eddie  :Cheer: 

wonder if this could be Harriet attacked by Will and only Dawn is there to be able to do anything  :Confused: 

although wife encouraging her husband to commit crime to sort money problems could be another stooped Nicola sl  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (03-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler photos for 13th - 17th.*

On the main ITV Emmerdale website. 

https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...ri-17th-may823

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*The Robron surrogacy storyline so far.*

Emmerdale YouTube have made a video summary of events so far. Enjoy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovyPYIrS8wk

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good news. Aaron and Robert are back next week.

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-05-2019), Paul_Robs (05-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good news. Aaron and Robert are back next week.


hi Eddy thanx for that so our Rob is there sometime with the flash backs yeah will it with Aaron or will it with Vic?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-05-2019), Paul_Robs (05-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi Eddy thanx for that so our Rob is there sometime with the flash backs yeah will it with Aaron or will it with Vic?


Aaron for sure but I'm not certain who else it will be. It could be Victoria or with the Billy/Ellis business. Maybe both.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Aaron for sure but I'm not certain who else it will be. It could be Victoria or with the Billy/Ellis business. Maybe both.


Ah Thanx you are a star im of to watch the last ep of Hi-Di-HI which i got on my sky+ Planner it always amaze me that how many eps they made over the the 9 series series 1 eps 1 was in 1959 and 1960 series 9 lst ep wind of change just 1 year strange that yeah

----------

EddyBee (04-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

I hope we've all had a good weekend. An 8c start for me in north London, forecast to rise to about 11c. Dry with lots of sunshine and a lovely blue sky will do me just nicely for the May Day Monday bank holiday.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert from tomorrow evening's episode, 07/05/19.*

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...96197227487232

----------

Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Interesting, on hold yet again

https://twitter.com/EastieOaks/statu...41980589330433

----------

EddyBee (06-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Interesting, on hold yet again
> 
> https://twitter.com/EastieOaks/statu...41980589330433


I'm not too surprised given what has happened to Victoria. I hope it's a small delay.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019), Sug-din (06-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All

Hope everyone has had a lovely bank holiday weekend. The weather has been ok here at least the rain stayed away. 

It was good to see  :Ninja: tonight, and to  see him &  his husband in future episodes through the week. :Heart: 

I realise this makes me heartless but Iâm actually finding it hard to feel a lot of sympathy for Vic yet, after the way she treated  :Ninja: with all the PD business.   :Sad: 

Itâs a shame that yet again something has been put in the way of the surrogacy plans - hopefully itâs only a temporary short hold applied.

Really looking forward to seeing Maxineâs episodes which involve our boys.  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (06-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale spoilers for next week. Inside Soap.*

* Belles horror, Jacob goes AWOL and a vicar in need of prayer!*

https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...51677384400898 

*Aaron and Robert are emotional as they put their baby plans on hold*

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...51649676775424

*David sets up a camera to spy on Jacob and Maya. Moria opens up to Nate. And it's a big day for the Dingle's.*

https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...52501774782465

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019), Sug-din (07-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert. Painful pause.*

Robron next week. Inside Soap.

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...56008108089345

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019), Sug-din (07-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning Eddy👋
Thanks for all the links.👍

----------

EddyBee (07-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Good Morning Eddy👋
> Thanks for all the links.👍


Good morning. 

I thought I would get them all up before going back to work. Have a good day everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019), Sug-din (07-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning. 
> 
> I thought I would get them all up before going back to work. Have a good day everyone.


It is greatly appreciated. Good to see things about our boys, just sad that itâs putting the surrogacy off yet again.

Hope you have a good day too,🙂

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello robroners  :Cheer:  and thanx for all the spoilers eddie

so the surrogacy will be on hold  :Sad:  still if the guyz are there for vic it means we'll see plenty of them  :Smile: 

just caught up as didn't watch last nite live as I didn't think there'd be much in it but actually quite a bit of drama with jacob finding out and the billy stuff  :EEK!: 

aaron was looking good as usual but strange that they have no money and he has nice flash car  :Rotfl:  not that he doesn't deserve it

might watch tonight live now as it seem things are moving along  :Ponder: 

still don't really understand what the point of bear though  :Searchme: 

btw has ayesha actress made her last appearance yet and is someone else taking over do we know  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (07-05-2019), Sug-din (07-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Interesting, on hold yet again
> 
> https://twitter.com/EastieOaks/statu...41980589330433


although I'd like to see it moving along in a way it maybe better to let some of the other sls theyre involved with get sorted first so there is time to so it properly

----------

EddyBee (07-05-2019), Sug-din (07-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Emmerdale's twitter has posted a Robron preview clip from tonight's episode. It's good. 

https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...86723542274048

 :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Emmerdale's twitter has posted a Robron preview clip from tonight's episode. It's good. 
> 
> https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...86723542274048


That is a brilliant preview - Maxine really knows how to write for the boys.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (07-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I realise this is probably way off the mark and a controversial thing to say, but I seriously wonder wether this Vic attack/pregnancy story is a way to get her character sympathy and support again from the audience as her character lost a lot of fans during the PD era and the one way to gain support and like for a character is involve them in scenes with Robron being there for them. :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Natalie the surrogate.* 

https://twitter.com/actorstemple/sta...225558535?s=21

Returning to Emmerdale as a full-time character.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Natalie the surrogate.* 
> 
> https://twitter.com/actorstemple/sta...225558535?s=21
> 
> Returning to Emmerdale as a full-time character.


That looks promising. Hopefully means the surrogacy storyline isnât going to be put off for too long.👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I'm wondering what story it is that Emmerdale are now trying to tell with this Jacob/Maya/grooming business. No need to go to the police/authorities as a first step? That it's ok to appoint yourself, and a group of friends as judge, jury and executioner? That it's ok to repeatedly use violence, and plenty of it, against a paedophile rather than show any trust in one of the world's finest policing/judicial systems. I could go on but I can't be bothered.

Just like Ross's acid attack story, another massive fail from Emmerdale. The important story that Emmerdale felt just had to be told, is just a lot of publicity seeking nonsense.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019), Sug-din (07-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm wondering what story it is that Emmerdale are now trying to tell with this Jacob/Maya/grooming business. No need to go to the police/authorities as a first step? That it's ok to appoint yourself, and a group of friends as judge, jury and executioner? That it's ok to repeatedly use violence, and plenty of it, against a paedophile rather than show any trust in one of the world's finest policing/judicial systems. I could go on but I can't be bothered.
> 
> 
> Just like Ross's acid attack story, another massive fail from Emmerdale.


Totally agree with you. Yet again Emmerdale have completely gone off the original storyline of this supposedly bringing peopleâs attention to grooming.

Sorry but thereâs no way that Maya or anyone would have recovered that quickly and been able to move that easily after being hit on the head and ended up in the river. Also she didnât know where she was so how come the next time we saw her sheâs all cleaned up and in a hotel room with Jacob. At least Billyâs flashback did make some kind of sense. 👎

----------

EddyBee (07-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

On a much brighter note the boys scenes were great tonight. All the flirty banter was a welcome thing.  No need to think too hard what they got up to when they got home. :Moonie:  :Wub:  Well done Maxine. :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (07-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

seen both eps now 

first thing its amazing what they can pack into an ep with a fantastic writer  :Angel:  sometimes its so obvs they just spinning it out with rubbish

so much in it that it was hard to keep up with the first ep  :EEK!: 

might have to watch both tonites eps again cos im sure to have missed something

the maya stuff was good but jacob got her to hotel very quick and it also means he was faking it well when leyla was telling him she knew  :Smile: 

not quite sure about vic stuff cos it seemed it was someone she knew well like from the village but seems its actually the guy she spoke to in the club

----------

EddyBee (08-05-2019), Sug-din (07-05-2019)

----------


## mrfreeman

> I'm wondering what story it is that Emmerdale are now trying to tell with this Jacob/Maya/grooming business. No need to go to the police/authorities as a first step? That it's ok to appoint yourself, and a group of friends as judge, jury and executioner? That it's ok to repeatedly use violence, and plenty of it, against a paedophile rather than show any trust in one of the world's finest policing/judicial systems. I could go on but I can't be bothered.
> 
> Just like Ross's acid attack story, another massive fail from Emmerdale. The important story that Emmerdale felt just had to be told, is just a lot of publicity seeking nonsense.


these shows aren't meant to be a morality guide

----------


## EddyBee

> these shows aren't meant to be a morality guide


You are correct. However, Emmerdale does not agree with you. Look at what the production team have said in interviews, particularly at the launch of Ross' acid attack story line and the launch of the grooming.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-05-2019), Sug-din (08-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> You are correct. However, Emmerdale does not agree with you. Look at what the production team have said in interviews, particularly at the launch of Ross' acid attack story line and the launch of the grooming.


agree with you eddie and the same with the prison spice thing 

ed say that they do loads of research for the sls and they prob do but then the producers think that they must quickly move on to the next sensational thing to keep people watching and yet I think real fans would like to see some of these sls followed thru properly and developed so I really hope they don't mess up the surrogacy stuff

----------

EddyBee (08-05-2019), Sug-din (08-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but I think that Vic segment of the story was OTT & totally unnecessary. I wouldnât say she deserved it as there is no way I condone that type of violence but she didnât know him at all, she should not have asked him into her home. :Nono:

----------


## lizann

> Sorry but I think that Vic segment of the story was OTT & totally unnecessary. I wouldn’t say she deserved it as there is no way I condone that type of violence but she didn’t know him at all, she should not have asked him into her home.


i was hoping a twist and he wasn't her rapist

vic should not have gone off home alone, bernice or amy should have got with her

----------

Sug-din (08-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*7 huge Emmerdale spoilers reveal the aftermath of the Big Night Out flashbacks.*

*Article here, Digital Spy, 08/05/19.*

Robron are mentioned.

----------

Sug-din (08-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Isabel put in a superb performance throughout tonight's episode. Well done to her. Despite what I am about to say, I'm pleased to see her take centre stage in a big story which will last a good few weeks.

IMO, the story told tonight was far too stretched out and contrived, too many silly and unbelievable circumstances and situations, too many characters not acting rationally, but stupidly and out of character.

----------

lizann (09-05-2019), Sug-din (08-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Isabel put in a superb performance throughout tonight's episode. Well done to her. Despite what I am about to say, I'm pleased to see her take centre stage in a big story which will last a good few weeks.
> 
> IMO, the story told tonight was far too stretched out and contrived, too many silly and unbelievable circumstances and situations, too many characters not acting rationally, but stupidly and out of character.


Well said. 👍 There are not an awful lot of people, females especially, who are supposed to be friends who would leave one of their group on their own, at least one of them would have stayed behind to make sure they got home ok.

----------

EddyBee (09-05-2019), lizann (09-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Well said.  There are not an awful lot of people, females especially, who are supposed to be friends who would leave one of their group on their own, at least one of them would have stayed behind to make sure they got home ok.


she was very drunk, still drinking and amy left her alone

----------

EddyBee (09-05-2019), Sug-din (09-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press center spoilers for the week beginning 20/05/19. Week 21.* 

Monday 20th May - David turns to Ryan for help. Jacob makes a discovery. Megan is stunned by Jaiâs decision.

Tuesday 21st May (7pm) - David confronts Maya. Frank comforts Megan. Lisa makes an exciting decision.

Tuesday 21st May (8pm) - Jacob is stunned by a development. Aaron is thrown to hear Livâs secret. Dawn offers an apology.

Wednesday 22nd May - Nate tries to get Moira to open up. Lisa asks for Lydiaâs help. Sam has a secret plan.

Thursday 23rd May (7pm) - Lisa and Zak are married. Diane struggles to cope. Jacob defends Maya.

Thursday 23rd May (8pm) - Zak and Lisa celebrate their wedding. Davidâs anger builds. Cain offers Debbie an olive branch.

Friday 24th May - Aaron reassures Diane. Leyla confronts David. Rhona and Pete are strained.

----------

Sug-din (09-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody all i can say when Rob finds out the who attacked Vic they better watch out and even Aaron for that matter that Lee dont want to mess with our Robron

----------

EddyBee (09-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-05-2019), lizann (10-05-2019), Sug-din (09-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fans well it looks like this surracy s/l mybe happening at last so lets all stay postive it will be well worth the wait im not surprised that Robron will put this baby suff on hold untill they get justice for Vic so hold in there in be worth it thoughts everybody

----------

EddyBee (09-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-05-2019), Sug-din (09-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I realise this is probably way off the mark and a controversial thing to say, but I seriously wonder wether this Vic attack/pregnancy story is a way to get her character sympathy and support again from the audience as her character lost a lot of fans during the PD era and the one way to gain support and like for a character is involve them in scenes with Robron being there for them.


if she becomes up the duffy will vic keep or give robron

----------

EddyBee (09-05-2019), Perdita (09-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer:  another powerful ep 

we got helpline stuff here at the end of first ep which is good

sadly have to wait an hour for the next one  :Sad: 

of the three sls the one I understand least is billy/ellis stuff  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (09-05-2019), Sug-din (09-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Iâve just caught up on tonightâs episodes.

There was some brilliant acting in parts, sorry, but thatâs all Iâm going to say about these storylines.

----------

EddyBee (09-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I’ve just caught up on tonight’s episodes.
> 
> There was some brilliant acting in parts, sorry, *but that’s all I’m going to say about these storylines.*


Understood. I can't blame you.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-05-2019), Sug-din (09-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning All👋
Wonât be able to watch tonightâs episode until after Saturday.
Hope everyone has a pleasant weekend.🤗

----------

EddyBee (11-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Iâve just caught up on tonightâs episodes.
> 
> There was some brilliant acting in parts, sorry, but thatâs all Iâm going to say about these storylines.


yes from moira and vic not from david

----------

EddyBee (10-05-2019), Perdita (10-05-2019), Sug-din (13-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next weeks video previews.*

On the main ITV website.
*
LOOK HERE!!!*

Aaron features in the video preview for Monday.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-05-2019), Sug-din (13-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

what will rob do to lee? vic pregnant already by a rapist

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning all.  :Smile: 

9c here, showery rain at present with lots of rain forecast for later. It is quite bright and sunny.  :Embarrassment: 

I hope everyone here has a good weekend.I'm going Italian for lunch with my godson/nephew. It's his birthday. A lovely local restaurant, one that is conveniently located a few doors away from a rather delightful Greek deli. I can see the pounds going on as I type.  :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-05-2019), Sug-din (13-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow  fans i thought this week eps was great and Isoble Hodgekins played it great and well done her and all at ED and ED can do great scenes and do hard topics very well yeah just a thought and its all going around on SM that if Vic keeps the baby she might give the baby to Robron thoughts? i thought that woman will be starting soon and Robron surrgacy yeah i know they argee to postpone it next week yeah matty and PS i havent watched Friday`s ep yet

----------

EddyBee (12-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow  fans i thought this week eps was great and Isoble Hodgekins played it great and well done her and all at ED and ED can do great scenes and do hard topics very well yeah just a thought and its all going around on SM that if Vic keeps the baby she might give the baby to Robron thoughts? i thought that woman will be starting soon and Robron surrgacy yeah i know they argee to postpone it next week yeah matty and PS i havent watched Friday`s ep yet


Hi Matty

Really donât want Vic giving the baby to Robron. If she doesnât want to keep it herself she surely wouldnât want to see it every day in the Village and she still wouldnât be able to stop herself in interfering in how Robron bring it up.  We want Robron to have a baby the proper way through surrogacy not another child that is result of something else. They deserv3 to have a childthat is actually their alone and no strings attached.

----------

EddyBee (13-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Afternoon Everyone

Hope youâve all had a good weekend. Itâs about 10c here and very sunny.

Iâve eventually watched Fridays episode. Good to see :Ninja: interacting with Diane a bit more.  Itâs very obvious that he canât be bothered with Bear - my feelings as well, canât see the point of his character to be honest.

The attack reveal scene was really well acted and Robron were very cleared distressed and you could see  :Ninja: comforting  :Cartman:  with  a tender touch to his back. :Heart: 

Hope we get some more good scenes with our boys this week - having them involved with things make storylines much easier to watch, even if they are not on for long scenes.  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (13-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty
> 
> Really donât want Vic giving the baby to Robron. If she doesnât want to keep it herself she surely wouldnât want to see it every day in the Village and she still wouldnât be able to stop herself in interfering in how Robron bring it up.  We want Robron to have a baby the proper way through surrogacy not another child that is result of something else. They deserv3 to have a childthat is actually their alone and no strings attached.


Hi Don did i hear right that Natille is going to our Robron surragate? and did i hear that she is going to around for sometime? or did i get that wrong? and if so and for them to postpone the surragte will be tempory?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-05-2019), Sug-din (13-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don did i hear right that Natille is going to our Robron surragate? and did i hear that she is going to around for sometime? or did i get that wrong? and if so and for them to postpone the surragte will be tempory?


Hi Matty
There have been quite a few comments Iâve seen that indicate she is going to be seen quite a bit in future episodes which hopefully means the surrogacy has only been delayed for a short while (maybe just to accommodate for times that Ryan & Danny have for holidays during this period of the year). Letâs hope it all works out for them in the not too distant future. :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019)

----------


## Perdita

Speculation is now online that Victoria will have a baby from her rape and will give it to them...

----------


## Sug-din

> Speculation is now online that Victoria will have a baby from her rape and will give it to them...


I really hope Emmerdale do not go down this route. We need it shown that a Male couple can have a baby through the surrogacy way and not go for the Soap drama way, especially after the first baby storyline. :Nono:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone had a nice weekend

I spent a bit rewatching last week eps cos a lot to take in and I sure to have missed something  :EEK!: 

the best scene of all was aaron and Robert at the chipper van  :Heart:  and then just after  :Love: 

I don't want the guyz to have vic's baby but I really don't think ed will go there actually  :Ponder: 

so aaron at leas on tonite  :Smile:  so will hopefully watch live

----------

EddyBee (13-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great performances tonight from all the players, especially the very lovely Jane Cox.

Heart breaking.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), lizann (13-05-2019), Sug-din (13-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Great performances tonight from all the players, especially the very lovely Jane Cox.
> 
> Heart breaking.


Hi Eddy i argee well done to Jane Cox and Eden aswell and i met Jane Cox a few years ago she was lovely and always glad to have a chat BTW Eddy do you know if Natille the surragte will come back? heard roumors she is and the surragcy will be back soon ? thoughts? matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody of now to watch Endvour on itv3 at 8pm

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Sug-din (13-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Great performances tonight from all the players, especially the very lovely Jane Cox.
> 
> Heart breaking.


The Dingles and The Sugdens really do deliver the best quality performances.  

Lovely Brother & Sister scenes with Vic & Robert & also Aaron showing his support for both sides of the family.  :Heart:

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy i argee well done to Jane Cox and Eden aswell and i met Jane Cox a few years ago she was lovely and always glad to have a chat BTW Eddy do you know if Natille the surragte will come back? heard roumors she is and the surragcy will be back soon ? thoughts? matty x


Hello.

There are conflicting reports on whether Natalie the surrogate is returning. My guess is that she is not. I say that because we know that Robron are going to postpone their plans in order to spend time being supportive of Victoria.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Speculation is now online that Victoria will have a baby from her rape and will give it to them...


yes thought that but how can she stay around watching her baby grow up unless she leaves

----------

Perdita (13-05-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> yes thought that but how can she stay around watching her baby grow up unless she leaves


I thought that too and would a brother want to raise a child born out of his sister being raped ????   Must admit, I prefer the surrogacy storyline to this one ...

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Sug-din (13-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's preview pictures.* 

Just posted on the main ITV website, and they include a few new spoilers.

Aaron finds out that Liv blackmailed Jacob and Maya.

*https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...ri-24th-may102*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Sug-din (13-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I thought that too and would a brother want to raise a child born out of his sister being raped ????   Must admit, I prefer the surrogacy storyline to this one ...


i think Rob wants her to abort

----------


## EddyBee

*Robert sees Red, Inside Soap magazine.*
*
https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...91031524843526*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Sug-din (14-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Liv, Inside Soap magazine.*
*
https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...91351038484481*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Sug-din (14-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Robert sees Red, Inside Soap magazine.*
> *
> https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...91031524843526*



Good Morning
Thanks for links Eddy.  👋 I really hope that the show doesnât get Robert to do anything stupid in revenge.

----------

EddyBee (14-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Good Morning
> Thanks for links Eddy.  👋 I really hope that the show doesnât get Robert to do anything stupid in revenge.


Good morning.  :Smile: 

I agree about Robert.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Sug-din (14-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good Morning
> Thanks for links Eddy.  👋 I really hope that the show doesnât get Robert to do anything stupid in revenge.


Morning Don i argee this could be great to see Aaron calm him and great to see

----------

EddyBee (14-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Sug-din (14-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but Diane is annoying me during this.  If her beloved angel Andy was saying & doing the same things as Robert that would be fine as far as she was concerned but because itâs him she says he shoukdnât say anything else. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (14-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Some lovely scenes tonight apart the usual Maya & Jacob rubbish.

Some great scenes with our supportive Robron and yes, a kiss and hug.  So pleased that the reports in some of the articles were wrong where they said Robert was the one to put the surrogacy on hold but it was actually Aaron as he knew how important it was for Robert to be there for Vic. :Wub:  :Heart:  Looks like this is the last weâll see of Robert now for some time unfortunately but at least we had some real quality scenes before he left.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (14-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Paul_Robs (14-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good Aaron and Robert scenes tonight.  :Clap: 

However, far too much Jacob/Maya stuff. This story line has dragged on for far too long and I hate it. 

Lisa and Zac are breaking my heart.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Paul_Robs (14-05-2019), Sug-din (14-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Some lovely scenes tonight apart the usual Maya & Jacob rubbish.
> 
> Some great scenes with our supportive Robron and yes, a kiss and hug.  So pleased that the reports in some of the articles were wrong where they said Robert was the one to put the surrogacy on hold but it was actually Aaron as he knew how important it was for Robert to be there for Vic. Looks like this is the last weâll see of Robert now for some time unfortunately but at least we had some real quality scenes before he left.


Hi Don yeah it was some lovely Robron momments and Aaron calming his husband down he listens to his husband more than anybody lovley surportive hugs and a kiss at the end it wont be long before we get Rob back i think about the 2nd week of June and i think Vic will talk Rob round she seen the look on her face when she heard about the money was put aside for the surrgcy and the money was for the break instead i think we get the baby s.l back on track when they get back what do you think? mattyy x

----------

EddyBee (15-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-05-2019), Sug-din (15-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

That wasnât a very good episode (apart from the Lisa & Chas chat)  after what weâve had over the last few days.  Shows where the real quality performances comes from.

Is that miserable Jacob face the only expression he can do? It is just getting boring to look at now.  If thatâs what being with that person does he would be sad looking for the rest of his life.

----------

EddyBee (15-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don yeah it was some lovely Robron momments and Aaron calming his husband down he listens to his husband more than anybody lovley surportive hugs and a kiss at the end it wont be long before we get Rob back i think about the 2nd week of June and i think Vic will talk Rob round she seen the look on her face when she heard about the money was put aside for the surrgcy and the money was for the break instead i think we get the baby s.l back on track when they get back what do you think? mattyy x



Hi Matty - Iâd really like to think that once they ge back into the Village, that they would be at a stage where they could reconsider and start the surrogacy up again. X

----------

EddyBee (15-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> That wasn’t a very good episode (apart from the Lisa & Chas chat)  after what we’ve had over the last few days.  Shows where the real quality performances comes from.
> 
> Is that miserable Jacob face the only expression he can do? It is just getting boring to look at now.  If that’s what being with that person does he would be sad looking for the rest of his life.


Agreed.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-05-2019), Sug-din (15-05-2019)

----------


## Perdita

To be fair though ... they are not having a happy, loving, easy going relationship....Maya is putting on the pressure of him no longer being able to have contact with his family and she is running out of cash so life has not been a bed of roses for him ... I think the actor is doing a great job ...  but I do look forward to the conclusion of this storyline now...

----------

EddyBee (16-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-05-2019), Sug-din (16-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 27/05/19. Week 22.*

Monday 27th May - David is stunned by a development. Paddy misreads a situation. Rishi attempts to help Jai.

Tuesday 28th May (1 ep) - Paddy and Chas remain secretive. Megan is offered an olive branch. Debbie persuades Cain into a decision.

Tuesday 28th May (2 ep) - to follow.

Wednesday 29th May - Frank's plea for help is rejected. Liv blames herself for a separation. Harriet is shocked by a return.

Thursday 30th May (1 ep) - Faith makes her feelings clear. Jai builds his hopes up. Harriet has a confrontation.

Thursday 30th May (2 ep) - to follow.

Friday 31st May - Harriet reconsiders her decision. Laurel hatches a plan. Anxious Megan considers her future.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-05-2019), Sug-din (16-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello robroners  :Cheer:  

thanx for the spoilers eddie are they holding back the second ep on 28 may for some reason do you know?

I think tonite is mainly harriet and will stuff  :EEK!: 

I see on ds it says there are more twist and turns with maya ffs  :Mad: 

won't see tonites second ep live as here it starts the same time as the esc semi which ireland is in but not sure they'll even make the final this year  :Sad: 

looks like danny and ryan have been filming today with aaron and robert sticking up posters at the car shop where lee works  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (16-05-2019), Sug-din (16-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale's Robert and Aaron take revenge against rapist Lee in new spoiler pictures.**

New spoilers, new pics, article here, Digital Spy, 16/05/19.*

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale's Robert and Aaron take revenge against rapist Lee in new spoiler pictures.**
> 
> New spoilers, new pics, article here, Digital Spy, 16/05/19.*


Thanks for link.👋

Pleased to see that Robron are doing things together for revenge and itâs  not  :Cartman:  going off on his own. :Cheer:

----------


## Sug-din

What Lisa said to Kim is exactly how people have described her face since she arrived. Sour faced!

----------


## lizann

> What Lisa said to Kim is exactly how people have described her face since she arrived. Sour faced!


does kim know belle and lisa are dingles?

----------


## Sug-din

Kim asking âWhat can I do?â Leave the Village for good would be a good start. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

> does kim know belle and lisa are dingles?


i got my answer she does, kim and lisa could become friends

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler from Eastieoaks.*

Tuesday 4th June 2019 - 1st Ep The reality of Victoria pregnancy hits an uneasy Robert and Diane, as she begins to suffer from morning sickness. They are stunned when Victoria tells them she’s not having a termination.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2019), Sug-din (17-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What's Next from the Metro newspaper.*

Who will have to come to the rescue as someone else is left fighting for their life?
Who will be found out by a very unlikely person?
Whose big mistake will mean devastation for one family?
Who finally reveals their feelings and leads to a new romance?
Who is forced to admit defeat when a project goes wrong?

Remember that these spoilers cover all of our soaps and not just to Emmerdale.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2019), Sug-din (17-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Spoiler from Eastieoaks.*
> 
> Tuesday 4th June 2019 - 1st Ep The reality of Victoria pregnancy hits an uneasy Robert and Diane, as she begins to suffer from morning sickness. They are stunned when Victoria tells them sheâs not having a termination.


Itâs a shame that Emmerdale thought it necessary to have yet another future Sugden family baby being brought into the world by this kind of way.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (17-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All 👋
Havenât made any comment about tonightâs episode as I really have no words to describe it - if you understand what Iâm saying (or not saying) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  (Itâs been a lovely sunny week here but unfortunately itâs turned rather wet tonight.) Take care all of you.😊

----------

EddyBee (18-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Nice

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...77448985448450

I like these scene and I love how it allowed  :Ninja:  to verbalise how Robert uses the album on memorable dates, it really highlights the couple status of Robron. I tend to agree with some comments that she hasn't really been there much at more critical moments for Robert.

----------

EddyBee (18-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2019), Sug-din (18-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Nice
> 
> https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...77448985448450
> 
> I like these scene and I love how it allowed  to verbalise how Robert uses the album on memorable dates, it really highlights the couple status of Robron. I tend to agree with some comments that she hasn't really been there much at more critical moments for Robert.


Iâve been trying to avoid watching this clip but have watched it now and there were some lovely words of assurance  spoken by :Ninja:  especially as he knows more about :Cartman: s past than Diane does. The only thing that always gets to me though is the way that Diane puts Jack on such a pedestal - I do wish the time would be right at some point where the truth could come out.  Itâs still good though to see her making an effort to keep in touch with  :Ninja: whilst  :Cartman: & Vic are away. That is definitely a step forward.👍

----------

EddyBee (18-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2019), Paul_Robs (18-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

A lovely, bright morning, already very sunny, 11c and forecast to reach 18c. I hope everyone is having an excellent weekend.

Anyone else see the Eurovision Song Contest? I thoroughly enjoyed it. I always watch.The winning entry from the Netherlands was lovely. However, the young man from the UK did not deserve the result that he got. Very disappointed.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2019), Perdita (19-05-2019), Sug-din (19-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> A lovely, bright morning, already very sunny, 11c and forecast to reach 18c. I hope everyone is having an excellent weekend.
> 
> Anyone else see the Eurovision Song Contest? I thoroughly enjoyed it. I always watch.The winning entry from the Netherlands was lovely. However, the young man from the UK did not deserve the result that he got. Very disappointed.


hi eddie  :Cheer:  sadly not as nice here but at least no rain 

yea always watch the eurovision with a few friends who love it as much  :Angel: 

sadly ireland got knocked out in the semi as we donât get to the final automatically but I thought the english guy michael rice was great with a very good song and really shocked he didnât do better  :Searchme: 

enjoy rest of weekend  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (19-05-2019), Sug-din (19-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> A lovely, bright morning, already very sunny, 11c and forecast to reach 18c. I hope everyone is having an excellent weekend.
> 
> Anyone else see the Eurovision Song Contest? I thoroughly enjoyed it. I always watch.The winning entry from the Netherlands was lovely. However, the young man from the UK did not deserve the result that he got. Very disappointed.


Good Evening👋

Itâs been a lovely bright day here too today. Hope youâve had a good day in the sunshine.

I have to admit I completely forgot about the Eurovision being on and so havenât heard any of the songs as yet. Will have to do a catch up.

----------

EddyBee (19-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Maybe Iâm wrong but I donât think spying on your child is a responsible parental  thing to do.  :Thumbsdown: 

If I was Liv I would just tell Jacob that until he sorts his life out he should just leave her alone as sheâs only trying to help and he just isnât prepared to listen.

----------

EddyBee (20-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Maybe I’m wrong but I don’t think spying on your child is a responsible parental  thing to do. 
> 
> If I was Liv I would just tell Jacob that until he sorts his life out he should just leave her alone as she’s only trying to help and he just isn’t prepared to listen.


I just want the whole offensive Jacob/Maya story to end. I hate it and I'm thoroughly bored.

----------

Sug-din (20-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I just want the whole offensive Jacob/Maya story to end. I hate it and I'm thoroughly bored.


Totally agree, they are just dragging this out for the sake of it now and adding unnecessary bits to the storyline. The sooner it ends the better. As with a lot of other serious issues they seem to have lost what the original storyline was meant to get across and now people are not interested.

----------

EddyBee (20-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week on Emmerdale,* 

 ... tensions are running high as Paddy Kirk and Chas Dingle prepare for their 20-week scan.
At the hospital, they wait for what feels like an age to be told that their baby is healthy.

 ... Megan Macey is desperately trying to raise money to pay her legal fees after her phone-driving faux pas.
But when she comes face to face with Kim Tate over an upcoming event at Home Farm, Kim isn't up for playing nice.

 ... After a rocky introduction, Debbie befriends newcomer Nate and manages to convince Cain to let him park his caravan at the farm.

 ... Kim is desperate for Jamie to return and live with her at Home Farm, and does what ever she can think of to convince him to stay.
She even reaches out to Rhona to give him more of an incentive to stay at the vets– a pay rise? A promotion?

https://closeronline.co.uk/entertain...irk-baby-scan/

----------

Perdita (21-05-2019), Sug-din (21-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Iâve just been editing some old Emmerdale episodes.  Iâd just about forgotten (donât know how!) just how much I disliked PD as a character.  Needless to say I deleted her out as much as I possibly could. :Sick:  :Angry: 

I wonât mention that again I promise. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (22-05-2019), Paul_Robs (21-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Yet again quality scenes with :Ninja: & Liv. Shame  :Cartman: was there to for extra support.. :Heart: 

Please donât let this Maya being brought to justice be dragged out for too long. I donât think DS Wise will be easily fooled by her though, heâs too clever for that.  Good to see the character back again.

----------

EddyBee (22-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans on a lighter note i wonder how our Roborn voted in the Euro vote back in 2016? and who is Red and Blue? i think Aaron could be a Red and Rob is a blue what do you think? matty x?

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There lovely scene between Aaron+Liv and our Rob getting a mention so Annie gets a mention to its a shame we didnt have a card from Annie on the wedding day yeah and i wonder when they get back this surragcy s/l starts again and something must happen soon if Natille is there again yeah so just hold in there we will get our Robron baby this year

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019), Sug-din (22-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

aaron was good with david

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019), Sug-din (22-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Fans on a lighter note i wonder how our Roborn voted in the Euro vote back in 2016? and who is Red and Blue? i think Aaron could be a Red and Rob is a blue what do you think? matty x?


Think you could spot on there Matt with how they voted. X

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Those scenes with  :Ninja: & Liv & the chat with David make this continuing story a bit more bearable. Good to know that  :Cartman: is being kept in the loop. :Heart:  :Cheer: 

For Info - the actress who played Annie (Sheila Mercier) is still alive and is now 100 years old. She was a brilliant actress.  :Bow:

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Think you could spot on there Matt with how they voted. X


HI Don what did you think of my last post? im of now to watch  Endvour  on itv2 its the last one the one that  George Fancy was shot+killed yeah and i think they had shown this sereis before they started the new sereis which was shwon on itv 1 eariler yeah and ive b een watching Lewis aswell

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019), Sug-din (22-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> HI Don what did you think of my last post? im of now to watch  Endvour  on itv2 its the last one the one that  George Fancy was shot+killed yeah and i think they had shown this sereis before they started the new sereis which was shwon on itv 1 eariler yeah and ive b een watching Lewis aswell


Hi Matty they were good scenes tonight. It would be good if Annie had more mentions than she does, I thought there might have been some mention of her at the Wedding too.  Iâm hoping that when Vic & Robert return that they talk about the surrogacy again - donât want it stopped permanently and Iâd like to think that Emmerdale wouldnât do that. :Thumbsup: 

I believe the latest series of Endeavour is being reshown on ITV 3 from Monday night.

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Those scenes with & Liv & the chat with David make this continuing story a bit more bearable. Good to know that is being kept in the loop.
> 
> For Info - the actress who played Annie (Sheila Mercier) is still alive and is now 100 years old. She was a brilliant actress.


what an age

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019), Sug-din (22-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 03/06/19. Week 23.*

Monday 3rd June - Kim is floored by a stranger’s identity. Robert and Victoria return to the village. Dawn is hopeful for the future.

Tuesday 4th June (7pm) - The reality of Victoria’s pregnancy hits home. Marlon is determined to get answers. Jacob vows to wait for Maya.

Tuesday 4th June (8pm) - Victoria struggles to come clean. David’s frustrations bubble over in the pub. Harriet comes under scrutiny.

Wednesday 5th June - Pollard delivers an ultimatum. Liv questions Jacob on his future.

Thursday 6th June (7pm) - Charity does her best. Bernice’s paranoia begins to build. Lydia is forced into a search.

Thursday 6th June (8pm) - Charity has a surprise. David’s stung by some home truths. Bernice attempts to explain herself.

Friday 7th June - Zak is annoyed at Lydia. Charity and Vanessa consider their options. David’s behaviour arouses suspicion.

----------

lizann (23-05-2019), Perdita (23-05-2019), Sug-din (23-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

does james have a wife or husband?

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019), Sug-din (23-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> does james have a wife or husband?


I don't know but some are suggesting that he has a wife and a child, or a girlfriend and a child.

----------

Sug-din (23-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The Dingle Wedding stuff  was good - typical that the pigs had to get in on the act.  :Smile: 

Aaron looking fine in a suit. :Heart: 

Sorry but Iâm still finding it hard to be nice about Diane - sheâs only concerned about her family when it suits her and depending on which member of the family it is. Where was all her concern for Robert when Seb was taken away? :Ponder: 

No words to describe Jacob.

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019), Paul_Robs (23-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

> The Dingle Wedding stuff  was good - typical that the pigs had to get in on the act. 
> 
> Aaron looking fine in a suit.
> 
> Sorry but Iâm still finding it hard to be nice about Diane - sheâs only concerned about her family when it suits her and depending on which member of the family it is. Where was all her concern for Robert when Seb was taken away?
> 
> No words to describe Jacob.


Hi Don true but at least our Rob got mentioned again and Rob talked to his husband and not Diane sereves her right shows how much he loves his husband and always goes to him first out of anybody

----------

EddyBee (23-05-2019), Sug-din (23-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Thatâs so sad didnât think that was happening tonight.  :Crying:

----------

Paul_Robs (23-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

i was singing along to hillbilly rock then crying as didnt expect lisa to die this soon

----------

Sug-din (23-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Very sorry to see Lisa being written out.

A huge thank you to the lovely Jane Cox for playing Lisa so well and for all these years. Best wishes to her for the future.

----------

lizann (23-05-2019), Perdita (24-05-2019), pond21 (23-05-2019), Sug-din (23-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Very sad episode this evening.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*New Robron spoilers.*

Thursday 13th June (1st Ep) -  Aaron tells a thrown Billy what happened with Ellis the previous day and as a result calls Max to tell him to stay away from his family. Robert & Aaron arrive at the car dealership where Lee offers to take them on a test drive.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-05-2019), Sug-din (25-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi - hope everyone is having a good weekend.  :Cheer: The weather has changed to very damp here at the moment. Typical Bank holiday. Havenât been able to catch up on last nights episode yet & from what Eddy says it looks like I may need a box of tissues. :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi - hope everyone is having a good weekend. The weather has changed to very damp here at the moment. Typical Bank holiday. Haven’t been able to catch up on last nights episode yet & from what Eddy says it looks like I may need a box of tissues.


A very sad episode. However, I am pleased that I watched it.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-05-2019), Sug-din (25-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> A very sad episode. However, I am pleased that I watched it.


Have now watched it and it was a very sad episode but brilliant acting by everyone in the Dingle family. A very poignant and heartbreaking scene at the end with all her family there to see her leave for the last time.

A good scene with Aaron & Diane - I liked the way that he emphasised she was a good Mother to Victoria and cleverly written that he could avoid having to say anything about Jack when he was mentioned as he knows how Robert feels.

The quality of the acting from some areas of the cast really shone out tonight.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-05-2019)

----------


## Perdita

Best actor for this episode though must go to Monty ...

----------

EddyBee (25-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (27-05-2019), Sug-din (28-05-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans im watching Star Wars Ep 7 on itv2 at 8pm whats everybody else are watching?

----------

EddyBee (26-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (27-05-2019), Sug-din (28-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow fans im watching Star Wars Ep 7 on itv2 at 8pm whats everybody else are watching?


I loved that. I really enjoyed it.  :Smile: 

I'm watching the last 2 episodes of the Durrells final series.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (27-05-2019), Sug-din (28-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*General Emmerdale spoilers and an interview with Gaynor Faye.*

*https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...60783704989698*

----------

Sug-din (28-05-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello robroners  :Cheer:  hope everyone well

i think itâs a public holiday in england today so hope you all enjoying it

have now caught with last few eps now and the wedding was as mad as i expect but i didnât think lisa death would be that quick until she went home alone and then i thought it might happen just like that

things are different is each country but here lisa would stay at home until she went to the church and all the friends and neighbours would come round for the wake.

nice to see aaron and nice he was helping diana but in some was she thinks it more about her

so the maya thing is going to drag on a bit but hope nothing more happens with liv and i still think in the end she will be there for jacob and it maybe shes the only person he can talk to even though doesnât seem like that yet

----------

EddyBee (27-05-2019), Sug-din (28-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Attack secret shock!*

Victoria, Diane and Robert.
*
https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...61991009382400*

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week. What's On TV.*

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...63339994095616*

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron front cover. Inside Soap.*
*
https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...64239345070081

Robert and Aaron, revenge. Inside Soap.

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...64425685475329*

----------


## Sug-din

> Best actor for this episode though must go to Monty ...





> *Robron front cover. Inside Soap.*
> *
> https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...64239345070081
> 
> Robert and Aaron, revenge. Inside Soap.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...64425685475329*


I do hope that Robert isnât written in a way that he comes across as âthe uncaring bad guyâ in this storyline as that would be most unfair.  After all he has always been there for Victoria when she really needed him unlike Victoria was for him during certain events in the past. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (28-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have caught up with last nights episode. Again very well acted by the Dingle clan

Poor Aaron he really needs his man there to comfort him - heâs so sad. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (28-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

where did debbie get that flashy jeep, kept from tomjoe

----------

EddyBee (28-05-2019), Sug-din (28-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Nice to see a brief appearance of one of our boys. :Heart: 

Liked the touch of putting the gender of Chas & Paddyâs baby with little Grace.

Still canât see the point of Bear as a character he is just useless and unnecessary as far as Iâm concerned.

Sorry but I still canât get interested in Kim Tate as a character again - I think the acidic tongue and screwed up face look is getting very old, very quick and very one dimensional and boring. :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (28-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

kim is better away from graham and why talk to faith who pushed her down the stairs, where is her revenge? debbie getting a new fella

----------

EddyBee (28-05-2019), Sug-din (28-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Lovely scenes with Liv & Belle & Sam & Lydia.

Frank is a brainless twit. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## EddyBee

> Lovely scenes with Liv & Belle & Sam & Lydia.
> 
> Frank is a brainless twit.


Agreed.

Sam is breaking my hard old heart.

----------

Sug-din (29-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have just looked again to see who the writers are for ED next week and unfortunately I see there is one there who very rarely writes Robert in a good way. Iâm sure you know who she is! :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (29-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 10/03/19. Week 24.*

Monday 10th June - David confronts Maya. The Dingles make a discovery. Jacob reveals a secret.

Tuesday 11th June (7pm) - Andrea faces off against Graham. David makes matters worse. Jessie and Marlon worry about Ellis.

Tuesday 11th June (8pm) - Ellis' anxiety peaks. Lydia and Zak reconcile. David admits he's struggling.

Wednesday 12th June - Billy issues a warning. Harriet's resolve weakens. Bear gets some inspiration.

Thursday 13th June (7pm) - Ellis receives a threatening message. Billy's alarmed by a turn of events. Will confronts Jai.

Thursday 13th June (8pm) - Victoria confides in Amy. Ryan gives Dawn advice. Kim pleads her case.

Friday 14th June - Aaron agrees to Robert's plan. Dan offers Will a lifeline. Victoria encourages Amy to pursue Nate.

----------

Sug-din (30-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So Amy is back -thatâs a shame and Victoria is advising her to pursue a man they donât really know a lot about. Responsible action? :Nono: 

At least our boys are in agreement over a plan. Thatâs encouraging to see. :Heart:

----------


## pond21

> So Amy is back -thatâs a shame and Victoria is advising her to pursue a man they donât really know a lot about. Responsible action?
> 
> At least our boys are in agreement over a plan. Thatâs encouraging to see.


Hi Don looks like our Robron are making to look for Lee and all could lead up to those pics we saw yeah and i think we could see a hug or 2 when Rob gets back yeah and i think Rob will be there at the funneral of Lisa i know some saying that Ryan couldve been still on hol when they filmed it but if so then what about for tuesday yeah i think he be there

----------

Sug-din (30-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Oh Harriet, no.

 :Sad:

----------

Sug-din (30-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

If only we could have a real who killed Kim Tate storyline for Emmerdale.  Itâs really time she left the programme as this vindictive b***h act is getting very boring. 

I actually liked Meganagain tonight for the way she spoke.

----------

Paul_Robs (30-05-2019), Perdita (30-05-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> If only we could have a real who killed Kim Tate storyline for Emmerdale.  Itâs really time she left the programme as this vindictive b***h act is getting very boring. 
> 
> I actually liked Meganagain tonight for the way she spoke.


As much as I don't like criticising the actors, I really do not think the actor playing Kim is very not good, she is on the verge of a very poorly played Cruella DeVille verging in to a pantomime dame.

----------

Sug-din (31-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> As much as I don't like criticising the actors, I really do not think the actor playing Kim is very not good, she is on the verge of a very poorly played Cruella DeVille verging in to a pantomime dame.


Totally agree with your description Paul. Her character is just not working for me.

----------


## EddyBee

*Preview clip for next Tuesday's episode.* 

Victoria gets upset when an angry Matty confronts her for not being in touch. She runs to Robert. 

*https://twitter.com/ChloeZara11/stat...97824698261505*

----------

Sug-din (31-05-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale star Danny Miller falls victim to a football tickets scam.*

"Although my ego's taken a hammering, I still want to go."
*
Full article, Digital Spy, 31/05/19.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), Sug-din (31-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale star Danny Miller falls victim to a football tickets scam.*
> 
> "Although my ego's taken a hammering, I still want to go."
> *
> Full article, Digital Spy, 31/05/19.*



Poor Danny. That is unfair for him and anyone else who has bought tickets in good faith. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (31-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Poor Danny. That is unfair for him and anyone else who has bought tickets in good faith.


The people that do this to fans are scum bags. It is a total disgrace.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), Sug-din (31-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have to admit I donât know why I bothered to sit through that tonight.  There wasnât one storyline I was really interested in. :Sad: 

So pleased Robron will be back together and on our screens next week. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (31-05-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week's video previews posted.*

*LOOK HERE.*

Main ITV Emmerdale website.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), Sug-din (31-05-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Next week's video previews posted.*
> 
> *LOOK HERE.*
> 
> Main ITV Emmerdale website.


Thanks for link Eddy.👋
I saw Aaron at the funeral but didnât see Robert or Liv but hopefully thatâs just because they werenât in that shot, would be so wrong if they arenât there. I shouldn't judge too quickly though until the scene airs. :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Goodnight All😴

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.🙂

----------

EddyBee (01-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning.

A very pleasant start to the day, 14c and very sunny with a gentle breeze here in north London. Forecast to rise to approx 25c today, a little too warm for me but I'll cope. It does need to rain a little, too humid at present. 

Fingers crossed, and everything else, for Spurs. Best of luck to all the lads for this evening's game in Madrid.

Have a good weekend everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), Sug-din (01-06-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I think Kate Oakes is doing a Robron on Eastenders with Ben and Halfway, anyone else have thoughts.

I do not really warm to the new Ben Mitchell, far too caricature for me at this moment in time. The scene where Ben and Halfway nearly kissed last night (its on YouTube) was almost a mirror of some Robron scenes.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), Sug-din (01-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello robroners  :Cheer:  hope everybody well

its holiday weekend here but not very holiday weather  :Sad: 

have caught up with all this weeks eps but when the guyz not on find a lot of the sls bit boring i mean like what is it with harriet and actually what is the point of bear   :Wal2l: 

if vic keeps her baby, chas has here and aaron and robert have surrogate baby that will make three new babies in the the village and what is the point as there will be too many for proper stories  :Confused:  

anyway the only one iâm interested in is the robron baby when it comes  :Love: 

hi eddie thanx for all the spoilers as usual and good luck with your team iâm not really into football but some of my brothers support liverpool (like danny lol) so i keep hearing about how hard it is to get to madrid this weekend as all the airlines over here have put their prices up big time 

hi paul i donât see eastenders although we can get it here but what has ko done like is one of those guyz married but seeing the other secretly maybe iâll have to get into it  :Ponder: 

hi don and matty hope you fine iâll be back a lot more and watching live once we get to see the guyz again  :Smile: 

enjoy rest of the weekend everyone  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (01-06-2019), Paul_Robs (01-06-2019), Sug-din (01-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I think Kate Oakes is doing a Robron on Eastenders with Ben and Halfway, anyone else have thoughts.
> 
> I do not really warm to the new Ben Mitchell, far too caricature for me at this moment in time. The scene where Ben and Halfway nearly kissed last night (its on YouTube) was almost a mirror of some Robron scenes.


I've seen and enjoyed the scenes on YouTube. I'm tempted to watch Eastenders as I have every confidence in Kate Oates doing it well. However, I am going to try to resist. I've always found Eastenders far too dark and miserable for my tastes. I may try to follow Ben/Halfway on YouTube. Hopefully someone will be posting just their story line.

Having said all that, they are good but they do not have anywhere near the chemistry and the magic that Robron have.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), Paul_Robs (01-06-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> hello robroners  hope everybody well
> 
> its holiday weekend here but not very holiday weather 
> 
> have caught up with all this weeks eps but when the guyz not on find a lot of the sls bit boring i mean like what is it with harriet and actually what is the point of bear  
> 
> if vic keeps her baby, chas has here and aaron and robert have surrogate baby that will make three new babies in the the village and what is the point as there will be too many for proper stories  
> 
> anyway the only one iâm interested in is the robron baby when it comes 
> ...


Hi, no its more a gay guy (Ben) and a guy with a girlfriend who is denying he is gay, not as exciting as the beginning of Robron. I will keep you informed.

----------

EddyBee (01-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*A few of the Emmerdale cast at tonight's British Soap Awards:

https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...317252096?s=19*

*Lucy Pargeter:

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByLL8ICn...=1kzr5zem8p3fq*
*
Amy and Roxy:

https://twitter.com/TheEmmerdaily/st...124489728?s=19*

*Sally Dexter video:

https://twitter.com/castielsbowtie/s...679882240?s=21*

*Lots more of Emmerdale lot arriving:

https://twitter.com/TheEmmerdaily/st...053077505?s=19*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), Sug-din (01-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller is at the Liverpool/Chelsea game in Madrid.*

He managed to get a ticket. I hope he has great time and I hope his team is beaten. Tottenham fan here.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), flappinfanny (02-06-2019), Sug-din (01-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Not watching the awards. I know thatâs wrong but not interested that much if the boys arenât there. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), flappinfanny (02-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

> *Danny Miller is at the Liverpool/Chelsea game in Madrid.*
> 
> He managed to get a ticket. I hope he has great time and I hope his team is beaten. Tottenham fan here.


is it spurs playing liverpool, the spurs manager is hot

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), flappinfanny (02-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> is it spurs playing liverpool, the spurs manager is hot


Yes, Spurs is playing.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Congratulations to Lucy Pargeter for winning 'Best Actress'. Well deserved and about time too.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019), Sug-din (01-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Congratulations to Lucy Pargeter for winning 'Best Actress'. Well deserved and about time too.


Congratulations to Lucy. 🎉 🏆

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Congratulations to Lucy Pargeter for winning 'Best Actress'. Well deserved and about time too.


hi eddie is that awards show on tv there now? 

btw sorry about your team but can't help knowing who won cos its everywhere here

----------


## EddyBee

> hi eddie is that awards show on tv there now? 
> 
> btw sorry about your team but can't help knowing who won cos its everywhere here


It finished at about 10pm. Hollyoaks won the 'Best Soap' award. I think they must be having a joke.

----------


## lizann

> It finished at about 10am. Hollyoaks won the 'Best Soap' award. I think they must be having a joke.


their buster abuse storyline was timed and done very well, much better than maya one

----------

EddyBee (02-06-2019), flappinfanny (02-06-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> their buster abuse storyline was timed and done very well, much better than maya one


I agree it was.

----------


## flappinfanny

> I've seen and enjoyed the scenes on YouTube. I'm tempted to watch Eastenders as I have every confidence in Kate Oates doing it well. However, I am going to try to resist. I've always found Eastenders far too dark and miserable for my tastes. I may try to follow Ben/Halfway on YouTube. Hopefully someone will be posting just their story line.
> 
> Having said all that, they are good but they do not have anywhere near the chemistry and the magic that Robron have.


The scenes were excellent, when  Ben said "I smell a queer", was funny and well played by both actors. It worked so well because they had an excellent script from Daran Little. However I don't think we should compare Callum and Ben to Aaron and Robert.  They are very different and I don't see Ben and Callum staying together.

P.S I have watched EE from day 1 for my sins and I have never bought into the show being "dark and miserable."  Kate Oates is providing a good balance of light and dark and the comedy is much better than in Coronation Street who treat their audience as "idiots." I just loved  Ben and Tina teaching Kathy on gay tribes.   âHave you thought about a dark room?â âWhat... for photographer gays?â   :Rotfl:       Just my thoughts.   :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (02-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

hi fans what is everybody watching? im be watching Endvour again lol and i think we could get a lovley scene at the lisa`s funerral yeah and i think we might get  a hug or kiss yeah and i think the talk or the surrggcy will pop up again yeah what is eveybody think? matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019), Sug-din (03-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi fans what is everybody watching? im be watching Endvour again lol and i think we could get a lovley scene at the lisa`s funerral yeah and i think we might get  a hug or kiss yeah and i think the talk or the surrggcy will pop up again yeah what is eveybody think? matty x


hi matty  :Cheer:  howâs you x

are the guyz in tonites ep? I loose track of the spoilers but Iâll watch live if we might see them  :EEK!:  

yea think itâs time for more surrogacy talk even if itâs a bit till they actually do it

actually if either of them are on I donât care so much about what they talking about  :Wub:

----------


## Sug-din

Evening Everyone👋

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.👍

Iâm going to say something controversial, sorry, but I actually wish that Robert was coming back into the Village tonight on his own, not with Vic.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi matty  howâs you x
> 
> are the guyz in tonites ep? I loose track of the spoilers but Iâll watch live if we might see them  
> 
> yea think itâs time for more surrogacy talk even if itâs a bit till they actually do it
> 
> actually if either of them are on I donât care so much about what they talking about


Hi Micheal👋

We know that Robert is  definitely back tonight so hopefully thereâll be a reunion scene with both our boys. :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert are both in tonight's episode. Enjoy.

 :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019), Sug-din (03-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Radio Times. Robron spoiler photo.

https://twitter.com/RyanAHawleyFans/...99540470501376*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Unfortunately that was exactly as we thought would happen. No romantic reunion between our boys. Have they actually spoke to each other yet even? :Sad: 

Sorry but Vic is annoying me already the way sheâs talking to Robert and telling Aaron off about a blooming plant.  :Thumbsdown: 

The upside is that both our boys are looking mighty fine.  :Heart:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (03-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to have Aaron and Robert on our screens and in the same episode. Their scenes were somewhat lacking. I'm sure you all know what I mean.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019), Sug-din (03-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

Morning everybody glad to see Robron back togther yeah it wouldve been nice to have a hug or lovely welcolme  home kiss but come on fans just keep it togther im sure our Queen of Robron our Maxine will bring some great scenes and eps to come its just a pity Ed coulndt let Maxine write more Robron eps she understands how to get the best from them and hold in there im sure and hopefully there surragcy s/l will come back into it whats everybody think? matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Tell the truth!; robert and aaron confront victoria’s rapist lee.

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...98793662418951

Whats on TV.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019), Sug-din (04-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week.*

Robert is determined to get a confession out of Victoria's rapist Lee so sets out with Aaron in order to confront him.

Ellis has a panic attack

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...99496996880385*

*Inside Soap.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019), Sug-din (04-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning everybody glad to see Robron back togther yeah it wouldve been nice to have a hug or lovely welcolme  home kiss but come on fans just keep it togther im sure our Queen of Robron our Maxine will bring some great scenes and eps to come its just a pity Ed coulndt let Maxine write more Robron eps she understands how to get the best from them and hold in there im sure and hopefully there surragcy s/l will come back into it whats everybody think? matty x


Morning Matty it was good to see our boys back together last night it would have been good to see a proper welcome back but I suppose under the circumstances it was ok.  Do we know when Maxine writes again for our boys? I think we will hear about the surrogacy sl again once Vic is more settled. Iâm a bit worried about SM writing the first episode tonight as she never gets Robert right, usually, but maybe we will be pleasantly surprised. X

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Morning Matty it was good to see our boys back together last night it would have been good to see a proper welcome back but I suppose under the circumstances it was ok.  Do we know when Maxine writes again for our boys? I think we will hear about the surrogacy sl again once Vic is more settled. Iâm a bit worried about SM writing the first episode tonight as she never gets Robert right, usually, but maybe we will be pleasantly surprised. X


IM sure you right SM? that must be Sharon Marshall yeah? we must be all pataint yeah it will all work in the end well one thing that Robron is they the most stable and settled couple and loved up couple in Emmerdale atm the love for each other is great and always looking out for each other

----------

EddyBee (04-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019), Sug-din (04-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> IM sure you right SM? that must be Sharon Marshall yeah? we must be all pataint yeah it will all work in the end well one thing that Robron is they the most stable and settled couple and loved up couple in Emmerdale atm the love for each other is great and always looking out for each other


Thatâs who I mean. 👍. Thatâs the best thing about this storyline, that Robron are working together and supporting each other so neither should be allowed to go too far. ❤️

----------

EddyBee (04-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but I really hate Sharon Marshall as a writer she always makes Robert say the wrong thing and make Robron start fighting. 😡

----------

EddyBee (04-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Sorry but I really hate Sharon Marshall as a writer she always makes Robert say the wrong thing and make Robron start fighting. 😡


Hi Don i argee its about time ED got rid of her as a writer and let her just do the soaps bit on THis Morning thats all shes good at but it seems like the 2nd ep that Aaron gets through to his husband and Rob always listens to what he says its a time like these we need our Maxine to get them back on track

----------

EddyBee (04-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019), Sug-din (04-06-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Hi Don i argee its about time ED got rid of her as a writer and let her just do the soaps bit on THis Morning thats all shes good at but it seems like the 2nd ep that Aaron gets through to his husband and Rob always listens to what he says its a time like these we need our Maxine to get them back on track


I am sure the storylines are being discussed in a group with all writers and production team .. so maybe SM writes the way she is told to...

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Itâs amazing what a different [sorry to go on about it] and better writer can make things sound bad for a little while but put things right in quick time with the correct script and words from the characters. 

The boys did look good tonight. 

The whole second episode flowed so much better.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Itâs amazing what a different [sorry to go on about it] and better writer can make things sound bad for a little while but put things right in quick time with the correct script and words from the characters. 
> 
> The boys did look good tonight. 
> 
> The whole second episode flowed so much better.


Im with you 100% Sharon Marshall can keep away from our Robron s/l and not bother but this could be why both Robron go after Lee becuse the CPS and Police cant yeah but i just hope our Robron dont anything silly and get into trouble and i hope TPTB gives our Maxine more Eps

----------

EddyBee (04-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (04-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

just finished second ep here

hmm quite heavy but second one maybe got better still don't really like it when they make the guyz like that  :Sad: 

think it maybe more fun when the do the posters thing  :Smile:  even though it obvs meant to be serious if that make sense  :EEK!: 

and maya still skulking round  :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (04-06-2019), Sug-din (04-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

i think rob feels guilty and angry that he did not protect vic and wants to punish lee and the baby of lee, in the end im sure he will be fully behind vic and his niece or nephew 

 aaron is calm and cool while rob is the hothead now, nice change

----------

EddyBee (04-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-06-2019), Sug-din (04-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Some good Robron scenes tonight, the best part of the episode. Both our boys looking good. Liking the new outfits, very smart. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart:  :Love: 




All those people together and they couldnât have managed to grab hold of Maya & keep her there till the police came. Will this story ever end. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (05-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Some good Robron scenes tonight, the best part of the episode. Both our boys looking good. Liking the new outfits, very smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those people together and they couldnât have managed to grab hold of Maya & keep her there till the police came. *Will this story ever end*.


hi don  :Cheer:  hows you

agree about tonite but do you know if there is any sort of trial sl with maya cos if there is it will prob be ages before it starts  :Mad:

----------

Sug-din (06-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> All those people together and they couldnât have managed to grab hold of Maya & keep her there till the police came. Will this story ever end.


From what I have heard there are more twists and turns and offensive tedium. 

 :Sick:

----------

Sug-din (06-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> From what I have heard there are more twists and turns and offensive tedium.


Oh, what excitement that is to look forward to. 👎

----------

EddyBee (06-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  hows you
> 
> agree about tonite but do you know if there is any sort of trial sl with maya cos if there is it will prob be ages before it starts


Hi Micheal 👋 iâm fine thanks hope youâre ok.👍

I donât know if thereâs going to be a trial but to be honest Iâve lost any interest I had in this storyline as itâs gone on far too long and seems to have lost track on what it was supposed to be telling. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (06-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

> From what I have heard there are more twists and turns and offensive tedium.


maya attacked, david blamed, id say attacks herself

----------

EddyBee (06-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019), Perdita (06-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but I am still struggling to get any real feelings of sympathy for Victoria in this storyline and Iâm sure this is because in my opinion they ruined  her character during the PD era. This is a shame because she is such a good actress and used to be a great character in previous years. 

The only thing thatâs keeping me watching it is seeing our boys on screen more and supporting each other. :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Robert is in the 1st episode tonight. Aaron is in both episodes. 

Enjoy.  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019), Sug-din (06-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Robert is in the 1st episode tonight. Aaron is in both episodes. 
> 
> Enjoy.


Evening Eddy 👋
Thanks for that bit of useful information. ❤️

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Nice hug between our boys. Robert may not be at the funeral but heâs still showing his support to his man.  :Heart: 

FGS David only needs to snog Priya next and then heâs had the whole set of ex women during this farce of a storyline. Was that really necessary?  :Wal2l: 


Lovely service for Lisa.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

A very fitting and emotional send off for Lisa Dingle. Well acted by all concerned - was pleased that idiot Bear wasnât included in the scenes, he would have spoilt a really good episode.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (07-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019), lizann (06-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

did aaron get a letter from lisa?

----------

EddyBee (07-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> did aaron get a letter from lisa?


Unfortunately it did seem that he hadnât.  I was waiting for it but it never happened. Poor Aaron missed out again.

----------

EddyBee (07-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

the funeral scenes were sad and funny as well  :Angel: 

not sure if either of the guyz are on tonite but think theres build up to david supposed attack on maya  :EEK!: 

seems that aaron and ellis going to get closer with aaron helping him with the aftermath of attack  :Cool: 

funny I think that was first time I remember seeing aaron and ryan even speak  :Confused: 

hope people don't take this wrong but sometimes I think when aaron and robert hug its more like mates than husbands I know its not the same as when they were secret lovers but a nice kiss now and then would be good  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (07-06-2019), Sug-din (08-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron Video Preview, Friday 14th! Aaron and Robert scheme together to confront Lee.*

*https://twitter.com/ChloeZara11/stat...91987633594369*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-06-2019), Sug-din (08-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

A wet start to the day, quite windy but the sun is shining, 13c at present. 

I welcome this rain and wind as London has been far too humid these last few weeks. That, together with all the polluted traffic fumes, there have been many days when it was difficult to breathe.

I'm having a quiet weekend. So, if you know of anything decent on the telly, please do share.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-06-2019), Sug-din (08-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> A wet start to the day, quite windy but the sun is shining, 13c at present. 
> 
> I welcome this rain and wind as London has been far too humid these last few weeks. That, together with all the polluted traffic fumes, there have been many days when it was difficult to breathe.
> 
> I'm having a quiet weekend. So, if you know of anything decent on the telly, please do share.


hi eddie  :Cheer:  cloudy here and think thers rain coming  :Sad: 

thanx for the linky I think that the robron stuff with lee at the car shop will be good  :Smile: 

btw do you know any more about maya attack like it must be too obvs to be david so maybe she even set it up herself for easier sentence  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (08-06-2019), Sug-din (08-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi eddie  cloudy here and think thers rain coming 
> 
> thanx for the linky I think that the robron stuff with lee at the car shop will be good 
> 
> btw do you know any more about maya attack like it must be too obvs to be david so maybe she even set it up herself for easier sentence


I know very little about the Jacob/Maya as it is not a story that I have been closely following. However, it is too obvious to be David. I think it's either someone unexpected or she did it to herself.

----------

Sug-din (08-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, itâs damp here but not too bad.

Have only just now caught up with last nights episode. Have to be honest I wish I hadnât bothered, nothing much to gab the attention except the Dingle scenes.

Hope the lads are both on throughout next weeks episodes. . :Heart:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (08-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Early Robron spoilers  for the 17th to 21st June.*

•Victoria is furious with Robert •Aaron resolves to fix things •Robert reassures Victoria.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (09-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Early Robron spoilers  for the 17th to 21st June.*
> 
> â¢Victoria is furious with Robert â¢Aaron resolves to fix things â¢Robert reassures Victoria.



Yet again I feel Vic is going to annoy me. Robert is only trying to get her justice , even if he is going around it the wrong way.  At the end of the day she interfered constantly in his life when it suited her and she wouldnât stop, when she was asked to.

( I see SM is writing again this month, Hope itâs not a Robron episode again.] :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (09-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 17/06/19. Week25.*

Monday 17th June - Victoria is furious with Robert. Amy agrees to a date. Billy is alarmed to see Max.

Tuesday 18th June (7pm) - Amy is thrown into a panic. Aaron resolves to fix things. Megan puts on a front.

Tuesday 18th June (8pm)- Moira jumps into action over Kyle. David is full of self-blame and Robert reassures Victoria.

Wednesday 19th June - Jacob is angered by a discovery. Jai and Laurelâs attraction grows. Mayaâs facade cracks.

Thursday 20th June (7pm) - Maya receives her verdict. Jai is forced to cover. Pete unburdens to Matty.

Thursday 20th June (8pm) - Jamie is suspicious of Kim. Rhona makes a false accusation. Amy realises sheâs running out of chances. Laurel is conflicted.

Friday 21st June - Rhona is hurt by Kim. Charity gives David an idea. Jai and Laurel have a near miss.

----------

Sug-din (09-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 17/06/19. Week25.*
> 
> Monday 17th June - Victoria is furious with Robert. Amy agrees to a date. Billy is alarmed to see Max.
> 
> Tuesday 18th June (7pm) - Amy is thrown into a panic. Aaron resolves to fix things. Megan puts on a front.
> 
> Tuesday 18th June (8pm)- Moira jumps into action over Kyle. David is full of self-blame and Robert reassures Victoria.
> 
> Wednesday 19th June - Jacob is angered by a discovery. Jai and Laurelâs attraction grows. Mayaâs facade cracks.
> ...


Thanks again for the spoiler list Eddy. 👋

----------

EddyBee (09-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

How the heck has this Maya/Jacob storyline turned into David being the badly done to one. This just gets worse and worse and more crap added into what was supposed to be an important issue. :Wal2l: 

Only watched tonight as I thought Robron were on - my mistake.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (10-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> How the heck has this Maya/Jacob storyline turned into David being the badly done to one. This just gets worse and worse and more crap added into what was supposed to be an important issue.
> 
> Only watched tonight as I thought Robron were on - my mistake.


I was going to watch Emmerdale's 8pm outing on ITV+1. I read your post and decided to give it a miss. 

Thanks for the warning. Hugely, hugely appreciated.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> *How the heck has this Maya/Jacob storyline turned into David being the badly done to one.* This just gets worse and worse and more crap added into what was supposed to be an important issue.
> 
> Only watched tonight as I thought Robron were on - my mistake.


Because he is a feckin idiot ....   shame how producers of these shows manage to turn formerly decent characters into bumbling idiot ... sigh

----------

EddyBee (10-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019), lizann (10-06-2019), Sug-din (10-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I was going to watch Emmerdale's 8pm outing on ITV+1. I read your post and decided to give it a miss. 
> 
> Thanks for the warning. Hugely, hugely appreciated.


Youâre more than welcome. Youâve saved me the bother on previous occasions, 👍

----------

EddyBee (10-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Because he is a feckin idiot ....   shame how producers of these shows manage to turn formerly decent characters into bumbling idiot ... sigh


he is always an idiot

----------

EddyBee (10-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019), Sug-din (10-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale's picture preview for next week.*

Aaron and Robert are there, together with a few new spoilers, on the main ITV Emmerdale website.
*
https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...i-21st-june625*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019), Sug-din (10-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler article about Robert and Victoria next week.*

*https://twitter.com/maitra_sulagna/s...01839894241281*

The writer is not a Robert fan.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019), Sug-din (11-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale, spoilers for the week after next. Whats On TV.*


‘An armed siege leaves someone fighting for their life’

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...35680839127040*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019), Sug-din (11-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Thanks for link.

What gets me is that if Andy had done the same thing she would have been so thankful for him trying to get her the justice she deserves.  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (11-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for link.
> 
> What gets me is that if Andy had done the same thing she would have been so thankful for him trying to get her the justice she deserves.


Agreed and a good morning to you and everyone.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Agreed and a good morning to you and everyone.


Sorry Eddy👋 Should have said Good Morning before I started to rant. Hope you and everyone else has a good day and it doesnât get too wet in your part of the world, 🙂

----------

EddyBee (11-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

evening robroners  :Cheer: 

thanx for the linkys eddie

I think aaron is in the second ep  :Smile:  which sorry to say we don't get till later than you  :Sad: 

seems theres more to graeme and that andrea but not sure how interesting that's gonna be  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (11-06-2019), Sug-din (11-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good to see sweaty Aaron  :Stick Out Tongue: in the second ep but not much else of interest, apart from Fred & Ginger, that was quite funny.  Kimâs threatening act is getting really boring now - can she actually do anything else? The Graeme & Andrea secret was a bit of a let down really. Whoâs David going to throw himself at next - Faith?🤔

----------

EddyBee (11-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to see Aaron this evening, and I do like the story with Ellis. Also, enjoyed the Lydia and Zac story line. It is very endearing.

Please get David and 'that' awful story line off my screen.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019), Sug-din (11-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Thanks for link.
> 
> What gets me is that if Andy had done the same thing she would have been so thankful for him trying to get her the justice she deserves.


Hi Don I argee if it was the Andy can do no wrong did the same as what our Rob is doing it be a different story least he`s doing something which is so dear to him but of course hes the bad  guy bad Rob and look at the things Vic done to Rob mention no names but backing PD  all the time

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

ryan has quit, is this real?

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> ryan has quit, is this real?


Im Not sure the sun said so and the metro on Facebook but im not taking it to much untill both Emmerdale and Ryan himself and comes out and say it

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## Perdita

In June 2019, it was announced that Hawley would be leaving Emmerdale after five years of portraying Robert Sugden.[5] This is from Wiki .. and yes, not a reliable source .. but ...   :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

so the papers there saying ryan is quitting  :Crying: 

eddie always knows stuff maybe he can say for sure if its right  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

aaron ellis affair?

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

well seems from ds that its sadly true  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale's Ryan Hawley QUITS ITV soap as Robert Sugden after five years.*

*Full article here, Mirror, 12/06/19.*

 :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *Emmerdale's Ryan Hawley QUITS ITV soap as Robert Sugden after five years.*
> 
> *Full article here, Mirror, 12/06/19.*


Hi eddy i think we will get lots of Robron stuff over the next few months now and it says its only a break away so could come back next year its been a great 5years of Robron and Ryan and Danny has a wonderful working realionship and he will miss Ryan but come on now i think ED will let it  be a happy one and you never know they could let Robron go away for a while and come back yeah so come on my fellow fans lets all stay postive Robron forver

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale's Ryan Hawley QUITS ITV soap as Robert Sugden after five years.*
> 
> *Full article here, Mirror, 12/06/19.*


Hope this isnât true but thereâs a lot of these articles on line.  No Robron baby by the looks of it. Have to say it has been a pleasure chatting with you guys over the years. If this is true I will be giving up on Emmerdale as our boys were the only reason Iâve continued to watch. ☹️

Aaron scenes were good tonight. It will be interesting to see how long Danny sticks around if Ryan does leave.

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Terrible, terrible news. Like everyone here, it's left me feeling rather 'down', greatly saddened, particularly as I do not trust Emmerdale to write Robert out in a fitting manner.

Having sad that, a huge thanks to Ryan Hawley for the last 5 years. Best wishes to him for the future, which I hope will include a reasonably swift return to Emmerdale.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> aaron ellis affair?


not any affair but I said in the other place that there may be sls between in the future

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hope this isnât true but thereâs a lot of these articles on line.  No Robron baby by the looks of it. Have to say it has been a pleasure chatting with you guys over the years. If this is true I will be giving up on Emmerdale as our boys were the only reason Iâve continued to watch. ☹️
> 
> Aaron scenes were good tonight. It will be interesting to see how long Danny sticks around if Ryan does leave.


hi don  :Cheer: 

agree the only reason I watched ed was because of robron but there'll be lots of stuff till the end of the year 

I don't think aaron will be going anywhere as danny said hed be happy to stay for 20 years and I might hang on to see where ed goes with him

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

I truly wish Ryan the most success in his future projects. I've always loved Robert Sugden as a character but Ryan was the one who made you believe he was born for that part, that he'd been there all his life. He fit in so well and had some cracking storylines to get his teeth into. I hate the fact I've read this spoiler just hours before I am due to go on holiday but I knew it would be coming eventually. There's been a real change in ED for me, and this is not a dig at Ryan in any way but it's came across to me lately that he's been kind of bored, I'm getting that vibe with a lot of people, including Danny... 

I really hope ED don't go down the route of killing Robert off, I couldn't bear that, but realistically, I can't see any reason why he would leave Aaron. Unless they have him cheat again.

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019), Sug-din (12-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Iâm signing off early tonight guys as I really donât know what else to say at the moment but obviously I wish Ryan all the success in whatever he decides to do if this is actually correct.

Tomorrow is another day we may see things completely differently. Take care all and sleep well. 🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hi don 
> 
> agree the only reason I watched ed was because of robron but there'll be lots of stuff till the end of the year 
> 
> I don't think aaron will be going anywhere as danny said hed be happy to stay for 20 years and I might hang on to see where ed goes with him


Hi Micheal what did you think of last few posts? ive got a feeling Danny could leave you never know but the one thing they wont do is a cheat s/l thats for sure they been been through enough but come on now lets all stay postive we will lots of lovely Robron scenes over the next few months so come on now and ive a feeling all three of them could take a break all 3 of them and all of them go away toghther

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hope this isnât true but thereâs a lot of these articles on line.  No Robron baby by the looks of it. Have to say it has been a pleasure chatting with you guys over the years. If this is true I will be giving up on Emmerdale as our boys were the only reason Iâve continued to watch. ☹️
> 
> Aaron scenes were good tonight. It will be interesting to see how long Danny sticks around if Ryan does leave.


It's been a long Robron journey that we have all shatred on this thread. I look forward to it continuing for a good few months. I will continue posting here, hopefully with all of you, until the end.  :Smile: 

Like you, as Emmerdale stands at present, I can't see myself continuing to watch after Ryan's departure.

----------

Sug-din (13-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> It's been a long Robron journey that we have all shatred on this thread. I look forward to it continuing for a good few months. I will continue posting here, hopefully with all of you, until the end. 
> 
> Like you, as Emmerdale stands at present, I can't see myself continuing to watch after Ryan's departure.


Hi Eddy ive mad some lovely freinds on here like you Eddy what did you think of last few posts its like Don because our Danny and Ryan work so well togther and gets the best from Robron wonder how long Danny sticks around yeah and i think they wont have a cheat s/l done that mybe this once they could leave on a high or mybe get Robronlivn a break to and go away all 3 of them yeah thoughts?

----------

EddyBee (12-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy ive mad some lovely freinds on here like you Eddy what did you think of last few posts its like Don because our Danny and Ryan work so well togther and gets the best from Robron wonder how long Danny sticks around yeah and i think they wont have a cheat s/l done that mybe this once they could leave on a high or mybe get Robronlivn a break to and go away all 3 of them yeah thoughts?


I don't know how Emmerdale will play out Robert's departure. It could be that Danny leaves with Ryan. If not, I hope it's not cheating but I can't think how else they would do it.

----------

Sug-din (13-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal what did you think of last few posts? ive got a feeling Danny could leave you never know but the one thing they wont do is a cheat s/l thats for sure they been been through enough but come on now lets all stay postive we will lots of lovely Robron scenes over the next few months so come on now and ive a feeling all three of them could take a break all 3 of them and all of them go away toghther


hi matty hows you x

you're right that they cant have a cheating sl after all they been through but theres going to be some lovely scenes coming up cos however robert leaves for sure it will be dramatic  :Love: 

don't know if they'll go away together cos I think danny would want to stay but maybe he wants another break  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (13-06-2019), Sug-din (13-06-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sad news, I for one have like Ryan in the role of Robert. I am sure Ryan will do well when he leaves the show. I am not sure how they will write the character out. Robert would not cheat on Aaron. I hope they don't do something silly and have Aaron cheat on Robert with Ellis. A perfect ending would be for Danny to leave with Robert for pastures new. I am not sure Danny will leave, but I get the distinct feeling he is not happy with the show right now?

----------

EddyBee (13-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-06-2019), Sug-din (13-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

would another recast work

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I could see Robert beating up Victoria's rapist, and going to jail for it.

----------

EddyBee (13-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-06-2019), Sug-din (13-06-2019)

----------


## heydrich39

Thank God no more robron, hope Danny Miller goes as well

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> would another recast work


pretty sure it wouldn't for us  :Sad: 

obvs another actor could play the role but I doubt they'd ever be the same robron chemistry  :Angel:

----------

EddyBee (13-06-2019), Sug-din (13-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I could see Robert beating up Victoria's rapist, and going to jail for it.


that seems a possible one but actually I hope its something else but I don't know what  :Searchme: 

ed still have plenty of time to work it out and I saw saw danny said a little while ago that when he left ed the first time they changed the sl several times before the final one

----------

EddyBee (13-06-2019), Sug-din (13-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> pretty sure it wouldn't for us 
> 
> obvs another actor could play the role but I doubt they'd ever be the same robron chemistry


Morning Micheal and anyone else who drops in today👋

Iâm with you on the wouldnât for us comment,  Ryan has made the part his own and he & Danny work so well together I donât think that could be repeated and I have a feeling that Danny wouldnât want that as I remember him saying at the time that he knew immediately that Ryan was the only one for the part.

Letâs hope we get some good quality scenes from them both in the coming months.

----------

EddyBee (13-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (13-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

To be honest if thatâs an example of the quantity of Ryan screen time from tonight after a time not on that we can expect over the next few months Iâm not surprised that heâs leaving. He is worth so much more than just being a token appearance for very short periods. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (13-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Didnât really like Amy before and dislike her even more now - what gives her the right to talk to Robert in that way.  :Angry:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Too much Billy, Ellis & Iâm pretending to be a large deckchair in this dress Jessie.👎

No interest in Bear at all.☹️

I definitely canât see me continuing to watch after Ryan goes even if Danny still there.

It was lovely to see the boys though, at least their scenes were both in the same place together. ❤️

----------

EddyBee (13-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning All👋

I had a bad dream last night and I do hope thatâs all it was and it doesnât come true, as I dreamt that they brought the blond woman back into the show during Ryanâs last few weeks. I really couldnât put up with that. Whatever happens it needs to be focused on Robron themselves. ☹️ :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (14-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans come on lets all stay postive we will lots of lovely Robron to come the next few months and it be great and i bet we get some rommatic scenes to and both Danny+Ryan will be awsome and wont lets us down so come now its only a some break and not forever and i think Ed will give us something back and to us invested in Robron  so stay postive and im sure they wont ruin it and  im sure yeah matty

----------

EddyBee (14-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-06-2019), Sug-din (14-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*8 reasons why Emmerdale's Robert Sugden will be sorely missed as he leaves the show.*

*Full article at Digital Spy, 14/06/19.*

A good read and so true.  :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-06-2019), Sug-din (14-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> *8 reasons why Emmerdale's Robert Sugden will be sorely missed as he leaves the show.*
> 
> *Full article at Digital Spy, 14/06/19.*
> 
> A good read and so true.


Hi Eddy i argee what did you think of last post ? all this talk of our Robron this will all the more the vanity Fans will be all laughing about and if if for 1 more momment emmerdale thinks they be the next power couple they are deluding themselfs the only power couple in Emmerdale at thats our Robron and our Danny+Ryan have made it so end off

----------

EddyBee (14-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-06-2019), Sug-din (14-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I do think that Vic totally overreacted with her âquestioning my decision againâ comment. Robert asked a perfectly innocent question about wether she felt up to going back to work. Just where is the harm in that and how can it be thought of as controlling?  :Ponder: 

Some great scenes with our boys working together. That Lee deserves everything he gets as long as itâs not death by Roberts hand.  They looked great tonight. Still finding it hard to think we wonât be seeing them together in a few months but must make the most of seeing them as often as we can.  :Love:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (14-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (14-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Morning All👋
> 
> I had a bad dream last night and I do hope thatâs all it was and it doesnât come true, as I dreamt that they brought the blond woman back into the show during Ryanâs last few weeks. I really couldnât put up with that. Whatever happens it needs to be focused on Robron themselves. ☹️


Any sign of her, or any suggestion that we might get more 'cheating', or that Robert Sugden will be killed off, and I stop watching. I'm not doing any of that.

----------

Sug-din (15-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy i argee what did you think of last post ? all this talk of our Robron this will all the more the vanity Fans will be all laughing about and if if for 1 more momment emmerdale thinks they be the next power couple they are deluding themselfs the only power couple in Emmerdale at thats our Robron and our Danny+Ryan have made it so end off


Remaining positive is good. I'm hoping that we get some good Robron scenes/stories before Robert is written out of Emmerdale. I look forward to that. 

However, the fact that we know Ryan Hawley is leaving, does change everything. I'm not even certain that I will continue watching Emmerdale after his departure.

----------

Sug-din (15-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 24/06/19. Week 26.*

Monday 24th June - Paddy’s eager to impress. Liv attempts to get through to Jacob. An admission leaves Billy angry.

Tuesday 25th June (7pm) - Victoria attempts to hide her unease. Jessie is confronted with a demand. The villagers turn out for a football match.

Tuesday 25th June (8pm) - Victoria confides in Amy. Billy enters a dangerous game. Paddy admits an act of sabotage.

Wednesday 26th June - There’s a wait at the hospital. Jai and Laurel have a close call. Will pleads for forgiveness from Dawn.

Thursday 27th June (7pm) - Dawn tries to reconnects with her son. Faith is tempted by a discovery. An ultimatum is delivered.

Thursday 27th June (8pm) - Chas becomes suspicious of Faith. Relief turns to anger. Dawn’s decision leaves Harriet devastated.

Friday 28th June - Ryan reveals the truth to Cain. Faith is backed into a corner. Harriet tries to make amends.

----------

Sug-din (15-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Next Monday's video preview. Robron with Victoria.

https://twitter.com/toastandhoodies/...897552384?s=21*

----------


## Sug-din

> *Next Monday's video preview. Robron with Victoria.
> 
> https://twitter.com/toastandhoodies/...897552384?s=21*


Thanks for link to this, Eddy,  but I havenât watched the preview as I can imagine that it is probably Vic tearing yet another strip off Robert and frankly Iâve already had enough of that, Iâll wait until it airs.  To be honest I wish that Vic had just gone off to stay with her BFF in Liverpool for a while as I know this is wrong but I am more annoyed with her attitude rather than sympathetic for what happened to her.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for link to this, Eddy,  but I haven’t watched the preview as I can imagine that it is probably Vic tearing yet another strip off Robert and frankly I’ve already had enough of that, I’ll wait until it airs.  To be honest I wish that Vic had just gone off to stay with her BFF in Liverpool for a while as I know this is wrong but I am more annoyed with her attitude rather than sympathetic for what happened to her.


Hello and good morning.

You guessed correctly about that video.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019), Sug-din (15-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Weather is much brighter here today following the heavy rain weâve had over the last few days.  Hope itâs keeping better in everyone elseâs areas. Hope everyone has a good weekend.🙂

----------

EddyBee (15-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for link to this, Eddy,  but I havenât watched the preview as I can imagine that it is probably Vic tearing yet another strip off Robert and frankly Iâve already had enough of that, Iâll wait until it airs.  To be honest I wish that Vic had just gone off to stay with her BFF in Liverpool for a while as I know this is wrong but I am more annoyed with her attitude rather than sympathetic for what happened to her.


Hello and good morning.

You guessed correctly about that video.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*A quote from a Robron scene, coming soon.*

*https://twitter.com/RyanAHawleyFans/...05444233408512*

That sounds good. Perhaps they are talking about the surrogate baby.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019), Sug-din (15-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *A quote from a Robron scene, coming soon.*
> 
> *https://twitter.com/RyanAHawleyFans/...05444233408512*
> 
> That sounds good. Perhaps they are talking about the surrogate baby.


It would be good if they have a positive conversation about something else, hopefully the surrogate, other than the main focus being on Vic for the next 6 months or there abouts.👍👍🙂

----------

EddyBee (15-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

Evening everybody lets all stay postive we are going to have some wonderfull scenes from Robron over the next few months thats for sure and both our Danny+Ryan will be amazing and we get some lovely romantic scenes im sure and ED will gives us that im sure and if and only if they do Kill off Rob just to give Aaron more hearbreak at losing another person he loves again i will turn of and not watch again and if ED and KB+LS+JH think they have Vanity to take over from Robron they are out of there heads nobody can replace what our Robron have and Danny+Ryan have to

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019), Sug-din (17-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

hi there whats everybody watching tonight? im watching the dr who spcieals planet of the dead and the end of time part 1+2  david tennets last as the timelord

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019), Sug-din (17-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi there whats everybody watching tonight? im watching the dr who spcieals planet of the dead and the end of time part 1+2  david tennets last as the timelord


Good evening everyone.  :Smile:  I hope we have all had a good weekend and managed to stay dry despite all this rain. 

I'm watching old episodes of Judge Judy. I love her show. Then, Antiques Roadshow followed by a Midsomer that I have saved up. Late night, I'll watch Allo Allo on one of the cable channels. Another favourite.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019), Sug-din (17-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron video clip for tonight's episode.

https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...815195136?s=19*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

Evening everybody what did everybody elase thinks of my few posts today and yesterday and BTW Don i left you another FB messgae x matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Robron video clip for tonight's episode.
> 
> https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...815195136?s=19*


Evening 👋

This may sound daft but Iâm trying to avoid watching any Robron preview vids now as I want to savour any scenes we get with our boys as they happen.🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Evening everybody what did everybody elase thinks of my few posts today and yesterday and BTW Don i left you another FB messgae x matty


Hi Matty - Iâve replied to your FB - sorry for the delay. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I know Vic is Roberts sister but I still think it would have been courtesy to ask if she could look in his car first as itâs his property.

Hope she goes back to live in her own home soon as Iâm sorry but Iâve lost all sympathy for her and her constant shouting at Robert & Aaron.

The boys looking good.❤️

----------


## Sug-din

Well if she wants Robert to stay away she wants to move out of his house now or will she expect him to move out? Probably knowing her.  :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (17-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Well, that was an awful episode. I hate Victoria.  :Mad: 

However, it did have one massive saving grace. Aaron and Robert were looking mighty fine.  :Wub:

----------

Sug-din (17-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Well, that was an awful episode. I hate Victoria. 
> 
> However, it did have one massive saving grace. Aaron and Robert were looking mighty fine.


HI Eddy i argee yeah i feel for Vic on how Lee Raped her and i feel sorry for Robron they both wanting to the right thing just let people what he was like yeah it was bit cak handed way of doing it they only did this becuse the CPS didnt have any evidance and if ST Andy did any of this what Rob did it be how great that Andy is standing by her but ONCE again its bad Rob only doing it for himself

----------

Sug-din (17-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

HI there if JH+KB+LS think for any minute that Vanity can EVER take Robron place they are out of there tiny minds there`s only `1 Robron end of and there`s only Danny+Ryan who are twice the actors that are michelle+Emma are

----------

Sug-din (17-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

hi everybody what do anybody think of what Laura Shaw and Kate Brooks and Jane Hudson have done for Emmerdale? i think they ruined Emmerale and s/l`s are worth watching and no rewards they tried to talkle real s/l only for them to spoil it and get it wrong and i got funny feeling Danny might leave to if its true that Ryan is leaving i really hope Danny dont leave im really upset and i wont Emmerdale again if they dont things right with Robron over the next few months so come on Emmerdale just comfirm or deny that Ryan is going ? matty PS sorry for the rant lol matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019), Sug-din (17-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi everybody what do anybody think of what Laura Shaw and Kate Brooks and Jane Hudson have done for Emmerdale? i think they ruined Emmerale and s/l`s are worth watching and no rewards they tried to talkle real s/l only for them to spoil it and get it wrong and i got funny feeling Danny might leave to if its true that Ryan is leaving i really hope Danny dont leave im really upset and i wont Emmerdale again if they dont things right with Robron over the next few months so come on Emmerdale just comfirm or deny that Ryan is going ? matty PS sorry for the rant lol matty x


Hi Matty - for a while now I have only really been interested in watching ED when I know Robron are on as I havenât found any of the other stories engaging enough or find that they have veered off track on what the original storyline was supposed to be.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler photos, with some new spoilers, for next week.*
*
https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...i-28th-june986*

No Robron.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019), Sug-din (18-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

A tender scene with Robron.   :Wub: 

I hate to see Robert so upset  :Sad: especially when itâs about Vic who really doesnât care about how she upsets people, even when in their way they are looking out for her.

Hope Aaron makes her think about how other people are feeling during all this.  Still donât want her to move back to  The Mill though, sorry. Iâve just lost all sympathy for her especially when Ryan is leaving.  If her character is the reason for his exit I donât think I will ever be able to forgive her.

----------

EddyBee (18-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Cain and Moira spoiler.*

*https://twitter.com/TheSunTV/status/...111730176?s=19*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So it looks like for the rest of Ryanâs time in the programme Vic is  going to be living at The Mill &  being a third wheel in Robrons relationship. Sorry, but I really donât know if Iâm going to be able to watch and put up with that if itâs true. 

Vic is still being sarcastic even though Robert is trying so hard, is it really necessary to portray her that way. 👎

The boys looking so good. :Wub:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> So it looks like for the rest of Ryan’s time in the programme Vic is  going to be living at The Mill &  being a third wheel in Robrons relationship. Sorry, but I really don’t know if I’m going to be able to watch and put up with that if it’s true. 
> 
> Vic is still being sarcastic even though Robert is trying so hard, is it really necessary to portray her that way. 
> 
> The boys looking so good.


I think Victoria will move back to her own house, with Amy as a flatmate. 

Having said that, I can't stomach the present Victoria story line. I really can't accept that it will dominate Robron until Robert leaves. It is horrid, and the look on Aaron's face tonight, suggests that he agrees with me. LOL.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019), Sug-din (18-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good grief, are they ever going to wrap up this Jacob borefest?

 :Mad:

----------

Paul_Robs (19-06-2019), Sug-din (19-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good grief, are they ever going to wrap up this Jacob borefest?


I wish I hadnât bothered to watch it tonight. How did she manage to afford another car - did I miss something? :Confused: 

If it was definite that we werenât going to see the boys for the rest of the week I wonât bother to watch. Especially as itâs a SM written episode on Friday.

 :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (19-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019), Paul_Robs (19-06-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I wish I hadn’t bothered to watch it tonight. How did she manage to afford another car - did I miss something?
> 
> If it was definite that we weren’t going to see the boys for the rest of the week I won’t bother to watch. Especially as it’s a SM written episode on Friday.


Should I not bother then Don??

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019), Sug-din (20-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Should I not bother then Don??


Hi Paul👋

Itâs mostly Maya & Jacob and a bit of Amy & Cain thrown in - nothing much else.

----------

EddyBee (20-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Paul
> 
> Itâs mostly Maya & Jacob and a bit of Amy & Cain thrown in - nothing much else.


hi don  :Cheer: 

wish I'd seen your post before I watched as ed is getting mostly boring at the moment  :Sad: 

I hope that the producers don't want to punish ryan for leaving by given robert rubbish sls in the next few months  :Mad: 

agree about maya but is it deffo going to end tonite? if she only getting sentence for sexting she may not go to prison at all would she  :Confused: 

no very original sls just now all the women in ed seem to be running after nate so maybe even pearl will fancy him  :Rotfl: 

seems that lee's mother is coming in so guess that is going to drag on and on now  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (20-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hi don 
> 
> wish I'd seen your post before I watched as ed is getting mostly boring at the moment 
> 
> I hope that the producers don't want to punish ryan for leaving by given robert rubbish sls in the next few months 
> 
> agree about maya but is it deffo going to end tonite? if she only getting sentence for sexting she may not go to prison at all would she 
> 
> no very original sls just now all the women in ed seem to be running after nate so maybe even pearl will fancy him 
> ...


Hi Micheal i argee but i dont but ive a funny feeling Danny could go to and they could leave togther and take Liv with them but if they kill Rob off and get Aaron to lose another person he loves and get all the emontions and grief from it i wont watch again and then again it could be all lies yeah its a pity both ED+Ryan would say something yeah and if they wont to get Vanity to replace them as a no1 couple they are crazy and stupid theres only Robron+ Dryan they are awesome and Michell+Emma hve not them working realnionship

----------

EddyBee (20-06-2019), Sug-din (20-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> wish I'd seen your post before I watched as ed is getting mostly boring at the moment 
> 
> I hope that the producers don't want to punish ryan for leaving by given robert rubbish sls in the next few months 
> 
> agree about maya but is it deffo going to end tonite? if she only getting sentence for sexting she may not go to prison at all would she 
> 
> no very original sls just now all the women in ed seem to be running after nate so maybe even pearl will fancy him 
> ...


Hi Micheal :Cheer: 

If Iâd known the boys werenât on I wouldn't have bothered to watch. 

It would be a waste of his talents if they did that and if his intention is to come back the way they treat him now may give him reason to decide otherwise, which I really hope isnât the case.

I think tonight will be watching the recording of the episodes and then at least if the boys arenât on I can just ffwd through all this Maya court case stuff as itâs gone on too long now for me to be interested - sorry!

Bringing Lees Mother in is just a rehash of when they brought Pierces Mother in after the rape - totally unnecessary unless it gives a positive end to the storyline.

Canât get interested in Nate at all.

Sorry for rambling comment.  I just want us to get some good quality sls for our boys if Ryan actually is leaving - we need as much of their talent and chemistry as we can.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (20-06-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

Aaron and Robert deserve a happy ending. I hope we get this.

----------

EddyBee (20-06-2019), Sug-din (20-06-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Aaron and Robert deserve a happy ending. I hope we get this.


I think you might get very disappointed    :Sad:

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans of Topic at the end of Endvour did Brights Wife die in the end ? matty

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans i think ED+KB+JH+LS are in cloud cuckoo land if the think Vanity can ever they can Replace what Robron have not in a million years Dyan have that wonderfull working relantionship that nobody has got and i have a fuuny feeling this surragte could still come into play even now yeah whats everybody think? matty

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Fans of Topic at the end of Endvour did Brights Wife die in the end ? matty


Hi Matty

Sorry to say that even though Iâve watched the episodes I canât remember. Tried to do a bit of a internet search but couldnât find any info as yet.

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fans i think ED+KB+JH+LS are in cloud cuckoo land if the think Vanity can ever they can Replace what Robron have not in a million years Dyan have that wonderfull working relantionship that nobody has got and i have a fuuny feeling this surragte could still come into play even now yeah whats everybody think? matty


Vanity may be important to some but I personally am not interested in them and donât really feel they have any chemistry and they will never match what Robron have.

Iâd like to think that the surrogacy story is at least a topic of conversation again in the next few months - even if the baby isnât actually born before Ryan leaves (if heâs actually going and for how long].

----------


## EddyBee

Charity was one of my favourite characters until Vanity started. Now, I've lost interest in her and Vanessa has always bored me.

----------

Sug-din (20-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Charity was one of my favourite characters until Vanity started. Now, I've lost interest in her and Vanessa has always bored me.


hi Eddy i argee with you and can you help me with something Eddy did Brights wife die in the last ep of Endvour? ive watched 3 times now and i cant say if she has? matty

----------


## EddyBee

> hi Eddy i argee with you and can you help me with something Eddy did Brights wife die in the last ep of Endvour? ive watched 3 times now and i cant say if she has? matty


Hello. I'm sorry, I can't tell you as I have not watched yet.

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All - havenât watched yet - is it worth it - meaning are the boys on?

All iâve seen  is on Twitter that Maya got 12 months - thatâs a bit of an anti- climax seeing as they sent Aaron to prison for 18months and his supposed victim was up and about the next day without a mark on him if I recall correctly. 

In a way Iâm hoping the boys arenât on tomorrow considering who the writer is for that episode. I wonât be able to watch it anyway until Saturday evening at the earliest. 

Would appreciate the heads up from you all if tomorrowâs is worth watching. Thanks. 👍

----------


## pond21

> Evening All - havenât watched yet - is it worth it - meaning are the boys on?
> 
> All iâve seen  is on Twitter that Maya got 12 months - thatâs a bit of an anti- climax seeing as they sent Aaron to prison for 18months and his supposed victim was up and about the next day without a mark on him if I recall correctly. 
> 
> In a way Iâm hoping the boys arenât on tomorrow considering who the writer is for that episode. I wonât be able to watch it anyway until Saturday evening at the earliest. 
> 
> Would appreciate the heads up from you all if tomorrowâs is worth watching. Thanks. 👍


Hi Don our Robron is not in it yeah and not in next week either but mybe the week after and i bet we have that Vanity shoved down our throats at every time which is very boring and im not buying into and never will be its be and always be Robron for time  and time again Robron forver and Dyan are and awlays be my no`1 best working relantionship PS if you know what i mean sorry x matty

----------

EddyBee (20-06-2019), Sug-din (20-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don our Robron is not in it yeah and not in next week either but mybe the week after and i bet we have that Vanity shoved down our throats at every time which is very boring and im not buying into and never will be its be and always be Robron for time  and time again Robron forver and Dyan are and awlays be my no`1 best working relantionship PS if you know what i mean sorry x matty


Hi Matty - thanks, might not bother watching the eps then if thy arenât in tonight.  I did think that Iâd seen their names in a cast list somewhere for next week but maybe Iâm mistaken on the dates as Iâm sure youâre right. Iâm not interested in what Vanity get up to at all so I wonât be watching that.

Have a good weekend, you and everyone else I may not be on here much until Sat night.👋

----------

EddyBee (20-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening.

I am so pleased that Pete ran off without accepting Kim's very generous offer. Had it gone the other way, I would have had to stop watching Emmerdale for a good few months. Robron would not have kept me watching.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019), Sug-din (22-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Tuesday 25th June video preview.
*
Bear prepares his football team for the match. the team are shocked as the rival manager is revealed to be Chris Kamara. Aaron and Robert are also in this scene.

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...65812465344512*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019), Sug-din (23-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

* Emmerdale articles in this week's TV Mag.*

Hostage Horror, Dawn on the Edge, Pete proposes & Sandra Marvin.

Spoiler Alert: Human Bones are found at the school next week and the finger of suspicion points at one villager!

*https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...59385034940416*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019), Sug-din (23-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All

Have just ffwd through Thursday & Fridays episodes and then deleted them. Didnât really pay much attention to be honest so donât know if I missed anything really important, Iâm sure someone will let me know if I have.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant  weekend. 👍🙂

----------

EddyBee (23-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Weather here is quite fine at present 14c.

Why do I get the feeling reading this article from Metro that Ryan has maybe already left? Hope Iâm wrong.  :Sad: 

https://metro.co.uk/2019/06/23/12-em...re.top.twitter

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

* ! Rant Alert !* 

Sorry! But I do not care enough about Victoria as a character for her storyline to be possibly the reason for Robert leaving and Robron coming to an end.  They deserve so much better for the entertainment and journey they have taken us on over the last five years.  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Good Morning All��
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Weather here is quite fine at present 14c.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling reading this article from Metro that Ryan has maybe already left? Hope I’m wrong. 
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2019/06/23/12-em...re.top.twitter


I think that this is a speculative article based on no new spoilers. Not just the Aaron and Robert 'bits', but the whole article. The journalist is well known for this sort of approach. He takes the official spoilers and looks at the comments of fans and writes a piece that doesn't really say anything that is particularly firm or new. 

I would ignore.

PS - I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019), Sug-din (23-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think that this is a speculative article based on no new spoilers. Not just the Aaron and Robert 'bits', but the whole article. The journalist is well known for this sort of approach. He takes the official spoilers and looks at the comments of fans and writes a piece that doesn't really say anything that is particularly firm or new. 
> 
> I would ignore.
> 
> PS - I hope everyone is having a good weekend.



Thanks Eddy for your calming down words. Much appreciated. 👍

----------

EddyBee (23-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Thanks Eddy for your calming down words. Much appreciated. 👍


Hi Don come on stay postive it will all work out in the end ? and you never know we could still get a baby Robron out of all this so keep the faith i always be yeah and i dont really care about vanity anymore they will never have what Dyan have full stop

----------

EddyBee (24-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019), Sug-din (23-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don come on stay postive it will all work out in the end ? and you never know we could still get a baby Robron out of all this so keep the faith i always be yeah and i dont really care about vanity anymore they will never have what Dyan have full stop


Hi Matty - I was just in a bit of a mood this morning for some reason - Iâm staying positive really! I hope things end up the way weâd like to see them, such as at least the start of the surrogacy story, involving both of them.  Vanity will never gain the popularity that Robron have even if Robron are no more at some time in the future,

----------

EddyBee (24-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello robroners  :Cheer: 

hope everyone well nice weather here

agree with comments about lots of the sls but will watch tonite as liv trying to get through to jacob might be good  :Searchme: 

saw picture of him at that match and you would hardly know him with his hair in braids  :EEK!:

----------

EddyBee (24-06-2019), Sug-din (24-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert both appear in this evening's episode.

 :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019), Sug-din (24-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Interview with Danny Miller about his charity. 

https://www.tnsfc.co.uk/2019/06/24/f...-danny-miller/*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019), Sug-din (24-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*TV Now magazine spoilers for next week.*

Aaron and Robert are featured.

*https://imgur.com/a/lXwgAUi*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2019), Sug-din (24-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

best line tonite aarron telling robert he should watch the match   cos he'll see him in his shorts  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (24-06-2019), flappinfanny (26-06-2019), Sug-din (24-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *TV Now magazine spoilers for next week.*
> 
> Aaron and Robert are featured.
> 
> *https://imgur.com/a/lXwgAUi*



The boys looking good tonight. :Heart: 

The pleasurable news about Vic moving out of The Mill looks as if itâs going to be very short lived, if it even happens at all as it looks like next week sheâs back at The Mill. :Crying:  :Nono: 

Not looking forward to this stuff with Lee & his Mother - is it really necessary? :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (24-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> best line tonite aarron telling robert he should watch the match   cos he'll see him in his shorts


I was thinking that too. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie:

----------

EddyBee (24-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Ryan has made it on to the shortlist for the TV Choice Awards.*

Vote right here:

*https://awards.tvchoicemagazine.co.uk/vote-here*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019), flappinfanny (26-06-2019), Sug-din (25-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

* Friday 5th July Aaron has advice for Robert - but will he take it on board?*

Inside Soap.

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...12693627183104*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019), Sug-din (25-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Ryan has made it on to the shortlist for the TV Choice Awards.*
> 
> Vote right here:
> 
> *https://awards.tvchoicemagazine.co.uk/vote-here*


Thanks for link Eddy. Iâve cast my vote.👍

----------

EddyBee (25-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019), Perdita (25-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I just don't care about this story with Billy and Max. I wish Emmerdale, as well as the other soaps, would stop relying so much on stories with gangsters. They are just not real, especially in a tiny little village.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019), Sug-din (25-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I just don't care about this story with Billy and Max. I wish Emmerdale, as well as the other soaps, would stop relying so much on stories with gangsters. They are just not real, especially in a tiny little village.


And the award for the most unreal professional  acting goes to Jessie. How false was that? She may as well have handed him the phone as she couldnât have made it any more obvious. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (25-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys were looking good though. iâm sure Robert will help Aaron get out of those shorts when he gets home. :Embarrassment:  :Moonie:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (25-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019), flappinfanny (26-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I just don't care about this story with Billy and Max. I wish Emmerdale, as well as the other soaps, would stop relying so much on stories with gangsters. They are just not real, especially in a tiny little village.


hi eddie  :Cheer: 

agree and only watched cos the guyz were on  :Smile:  but not really much of a sl for them  :Sad: 

as for the gangster stuff with max marlon and jessie well not being bad but I don't think any oscar performances there actually  :Rotfl: 

have to wait an hour here for the shooting  :EEK!:

----------

Sug-din (25-06-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

apparently the manger of the other team is famous ex footballer and manager who commentates on games do you think hes friends with danny who got him to make appearance  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (25-06-2019), Sug-din (25-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> apparently the manger of the other team is famous ex footballer and manager who commentates on games do you think hes friends with danny who got him to make appearance


Heâs possibly had some contact with him through his Charity football games. 👍 More believable as a real character than Bear.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (25-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> apparently the manger of the other team is famous ex footballer and manager who commentates on games do you think hes friends with danny who got him to make appearance


Here's the story:

*ITV Emmerdale fans thrilled as Chris Kamara makes unexpected cameo in soap.* 
*
Read this, Echo, 25/06/19.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019), Sug-din (25-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

We can all imagine where the boys were after the time in the pub when others were still there drinking. :Heart:  :Embarrassment:  :Wub: 


Perhaps if they hadnât released spoiler pics for next week showing Jessie some may have been worried about her.  :Big Grin: 


Hope we see more of the boys this week and thatâs not all we get.  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (25-06-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Perhaps if they hadnât released spoiler pics for next week showing Jessie some may have been worried about her.


 :Rotfl: 

I know, they are such fools. They really are.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-06-2019), Sug-din (25-06-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

I hope viewers get behind Ryan and vote for him at the TV Choice Awards.  It would be a nice ending for his time in  Emmerdale.

----------

EddyBee (26-06-2019), Sug-din (26-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I hope viewers get behind Ryan and vote for him at the TV Choice Awards.  It would be a nice ending for his time in  Emmerdale.


Ryan deserves it. I voted for him yesterday evening. Fingers crossed.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (26-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans is last nights episodes worth while to watch ? i was at work and havenet  had chance o watch it?

----------

Sug-din (26-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans is last nights episodes worth while to watch ? i was at work and havenet  had chance o watch it?



Hi Matty 👋

The Robron scenes were good and the football match stuff was quite funny in places but if possible I would fast forward through all the seige stuff at Marlons, it was very poor.

The boys looked good and seeing Aaron in his shorts was a bonus and the looks that Robert was giving him. :Heart:  :Moonie:  :Wub:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (27-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Well Iâm afraid I donât really know what happened on ED tonight as I ffwd through 99% of it as I was not interested enough in most of the  characters that were on.  Itâs looking more and more like I wonât be bothering to watch much after Ryan leaves, if he does go. :Thumbsdown:

----------

EddyBee (27-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty 👋
> 
> The Robron scenes were good and the football match stuff was quite funny in places but if possible I would fast forward through all the seige stuff at Marlons stuff, it was very poor.
> 
> The boys looked good and seeing Aaron in his shorts was a bonus and the looks that Robert was giving him.


Hi Don thaks for that i will im glad Jamie and Kim are getting along atm i know you not a fan Of her`s but i always liked here and even o the classic Emmerdale she`s ok but Robron will be fine im sure and you never know Emmerdale could surprise us soon ive just got that feeling

----------

EddyBee (27-06-2019), Sug-din (26-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Well Iâm afraid I donât really know what happened on ED tonight as I ffwd through 99% of it as I was not interested enough in most of the  characters that were on.  Itâs looking more and more like I wonât be bothering to watch much after Ryan leaves, if he does go.


Hi Don i will with you 100% but stay postive thats what im doing yeah like i said if he goes i wont watch it anymore theres nobody in there atm and no s/l`s yeah and i think the 3 producers have ruined it and ther be only Aaron left yeah or will he go with him and Liv could leave too ? we all have to wait and see its just a pity that wasnt a statment yeah and like a few rumours floating around that this surrgacy will be back on track soon

----------

EddyBee (27-06-2019), Sug-din (26-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans of topic ive thinking about Vic mum ? ive been watching classic Emmerdale and is it Sarah Sugden that is her mum ? that Andy set fire to the barn what she was in ? let me know kind reguards matty

----------

Sug-din (27-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Fans of topic ive thinking about Vic mum ? ive been watching classic Emmerdale and is it Sarah Sugden that is her mum ? that Andy set fire to the barn what she was in ? let me know kind reguards matty


Hi Matty - thatâs right Sarah was Victoriaâs real Mother and Robert is her half brother as was Jackie Merrick and Andy was her adopted brother.

----------

EddyBee (27-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - thatâs right Sarah was Victoriaâs real Mother and Robert is her half brother as was Jackie Merrick and Andy was her adopted brother.


ah thanx Don i like the first Sarah yeah did like the 2nd one yeah the first 1 was played by Melaine Howard  and then be Aalison Shipo yeah and what did you think of few posts i posted yesterday?

----------

EddyBee (27-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Well Iâm afraid I donât really know what happened on ED tonight as I ffwd through 99% of it as I was not interested enough in most of the  characters that were on.  Itâs looking more and more like I wonât be bothering to watch much after Ryan leaves, if he does go.


Well, very sadly, I am slowly reaching the same conclusion. 

To continue watching Emmerdale, there have to be a good number of characters that you care about. For me, there are not. Even worse, there are very few story lines that are not easy to  predict.

----------

Sug-din (27-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Well, very sadly, I am slowly reaching the same conclusion. 
> 
> To continue watching Emmerdale, there have to be a good number of characters that you care about. For me, there are not. Even worse, there are very few story lines that are not easy to  predict.


Hi Eddy i argee what did you think of my few poste i posted yesterday? and tonight first ep was a waste and i bet the 2nd one will be too i think ED has gone down and thats down to LS+JH+KB theu have ruined it and to think that vanity can ever take over from what our Robron is they are out of there minds and if Ryan/Robert leaves i wont wnatch again and if they kill him or even something stupid then thats it

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well, very sadly, I am slowly reaching the same conclusion. 
> 
> To continue watching Emmerdale, there have to be a good number of characters that you care about. For me, there are not. Even worse, there are very few story lines that are not easy to  predict.


I canât believe that Iâve just come back from doing an evening grocery shop as I wanted something else more interesting to do as Iâd read earlier on Twitter that Robron werenât on tonight. If anybody did watch live, have I missed anything. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody what a load tripe if thats what we got to put with from now on what have JH+LS+KB done they ruined it rubbish s/l`s if thats the way Emmerdale is heading towards then mybe Danny might and just leave if and when Rob leaves thye might  just leave togther and take Liv with them and if for 1 minute that Vanity can take over from our Robron then they need there heads looking at

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2019), Sug-din (27-06-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I canât believe that Iâve just come back from doing an evening grocery shop as I wanted something else more interesting to do as Iâd read earlier on Twitter that Robron werenât on tonight. If anybody did watch live, have I missed anything.


Hi Don dont bother it wasnt worth it whats happened to Emmerdale ? i think JH+LS+KB have ruined it and if it goes on mybe Danny might think what the hell lest go to and mybe he leaves wit5h Rob and take Liv with them

----------

Sug-din (27-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don dont bother it wasnt worth it whats happened to Emmerdale ? i think JH+LS+KB have ruined it and if it goes on mybe Danny might think what the hell lest go to and mybe he leaves wit5h Rob and take Liv with them


Thanks Matty. I wonât bother wasting my time even ffwd through the eps tonight Iâll just not bother to watch at all. There just seems to be no real story to get interested in when our boys arenât on. Iâm not even sure if it was Ryan deciding to leave that the surrogacy storyline was shelved for a while or it could have been the three you mentioned just didnât want to do that storyline involving two guys. Not that I want any of Roblivion to leave but if they do Iâd rather they all left together as a full happy family unit. You never know maybe Isobel & Danny have both decided to move on for a while too with other projects. To be honest if they do go they can do what they want with Vanity because I wonât bother to watch their performances as they will never, no matter how hard they try, be anywhere near the chemistry of Robron.

Sorry for the long ramble. 😁

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press spoilers for the week beginning Monday, 08/07/19.*

Monday 8th.
Robert attempts to influence Diane, Kerry is left feeling lonely and Eric decides to build bridges.

Tuesday 9th - 7pm.
Kerry is given the wrong impression, Diane and Victoria ramp up their plans and Amy is unsettled.

Wednesday 10th.
Nate makes an accusation, Diane reveals the full story to Eric and Kerry attempts to make amends.

Thursday 11th - 7pm.
Robert becomes despondent following recent events and David is cagey about some news. 

Thursday 11th - 8pm.
Andrea lends a sympathetic ear, Robert continues his mission, and Will confronts Dawn over her actions.

Friday 12th
Debbie offers a second chance and Moira implores Cain to make amends. Meanwhile, a furious Pete demands an explanation.

----------


## Sug-din

> *Press spoilers for the week beginning Monday, 08/07/19.*
> 
> Monday 8th.
> Robert attempts to influence Diane, Kerry is left feeling lonely and Eric decides to build bridges.
> 
> Tuesday 9th - 7pm.
> Kerry is given the wrong impression, Diane and Victoria ramp up their plans and Amy is unsettled.
> 
> Wednesday 10th.
> ...


Thanks yet again for the spoilers Eddy👋

I know I should be concerned about Vicâx situation but Iâm sorry Iâm not.  All iâm feeling  is that they are doing the same with Robert in this as they did when PD was around and that is that itâs the only time he gets a mention or makes an appearance when Vic is on screen. Ryan deserves to have screentime in his own right not as a support to someone elseâs storyline.  Unless that someone is Aaron or Liv. Sorry yet again for moaning.

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I enjoyed tonight's episode, despite the fact that there was no Aaron and/or Robert. Many of my favourites were heavily featured, including Bernice, Chas, Eric, Faith, Harriet and Paddy.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (29-06-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I enjoyed tonight's episode, despite the fact that there was no Aaron and/or Robert. Many of my favourites were heavily featured, including Bernice, Chas, Eric, Faith, Harriet and Paddy.


Havenât watched yet, may do over the next couple of days..

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and it doesnât get too hot. 👋🙂

----------

EddyBee (29-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Monday 1st July video preview.* 

Paddy celebrates his 50th birthday in the Woolpack as Victoria is accosted by Lee's mum. Aaron, Robert and Liv are featured.
*
https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...98788017319936*

----------

Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale articles in this week's TV Mag.*

These are mainly Victoria related, though there are other things covered.

*https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...82281942847488*

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans im about to watch classic Emmerdale now and then  watch as time go by which i taped on Drama eariler

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Fans im about to watch classic Emmerdale now and then  watch as time go by which i taped on Drama eariler


Hi there. I'm watching old Simpsons episodes. I have my favourites saved up! Then, I have an episode of Poirot that I have recorded. It's actually one that I have not seen before. I'm really looking forward to it.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (29-06-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Hi there. I'm watching old Simpsons episodes. I have my favourites saved up! Then, I have an episode of Poirot that I have recorded. It's actually one that I have not seen before. I'm really looking forward to it.


I know some of  you will stop watching ED .. however, I am following you when you watch other stuff on other channels you record ... please keep up telling us here what you are going to do at the weekend   :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (30-06-2019), flappinfanny (30-06-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I know some of  you will stop watching ED .. however, I am following you when you watch other stuff on other channels you record ... pleases keep up telling us her what you are going to do at the weekend


What are you watching? im going to watch the last ep of Emdvour again now what about you ?

----------


## Melephunk2010

I wrote a fic on how I think Robert's departure is going to play out.  :Smile: 

https://archiveofourown.org/works/19408927

----------

EddyBee (30-06-2019), flappinfanny (30-06-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I wrote a fic on how I think Robert's departure is going to play out. 
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/works/19408927


Just read it. Thank you very much.

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans im watching Endvour again no much to watch this weekend i was hoping itv3 was about to show more of Lewis again wonder if its going to shown agin?

----------


## EddyBee

> I know some of  you will stop watching ED .. however, I am following you when you watch other stuff on other channels you record ... pleases keep up telling us here what you are going to do at the weekend


I've watched Emmerdale for years, long before Robron. I was watched it on an 'off and on' basis, watching for a few months, then not watching for a bit if I got bored, then coming back again and so on. Since Robert's return, I have watched non-stop. 

I will go on watching Emmerdale, even if I take a break when Robert leaves. I will still visit this thread and the rest of the Emmerdale threads on this board, whenever I can and have something to say. I'm  going no where.

I will also continue to discuss anything else that friends here wish to talk about, including other TV programmes.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I've watched Emmerdale for years, long before Robron. I was watched it on an 'off and on' basis, watching for a few months, then not watching for a bit if I got bored, then coming back again and so on. Since Robert's return, I have watched non-stop. 
> 
> I will go on watching Emmerdale, even if I take a break when Robert leaves. I will still visit this thread and the rest of the Emmerdale threads on this board, whenever I can and have something to say. I'm  going no where.
> 
> I will also continue to discuss anything else that friends here wish to talk about, including other TV programmes.


Hi Eddu i be the same and do you know if ITV3 will showing Lewis again this summer? matty

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddu i be the same and do you know if ITV3 will showing Lewis again this summer? matty


I have no idea if they are planning to show Lewis over the summer. However, I'm reasonably certain that it will be repeated very soon as that is what they do with series like Poirot and Midsomer.

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale articles in this week's TV Mag.*
> 
> These are mainly Victoria related, though there are other things covered.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...82281942847488*


Have to be honest Iâm still finding it hard to be interested about Vics storyline and before the Mother has appeared on screen I already have taken a dislike to her as I really donât think it was necesssary toadd her into the mix. Sorry!

----------

EddyBee (01-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Monday 1st July video preview.* 
> 
> Paddy celebrates his 50th birthday in the Woolpack as Victoria is accosted by Lee's mum. Aaron, Robert and Liv are featured.
> *
> https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...98788017319936*


Good to see the boys back again and âbrieflyâ being able to enjoy themselves. We need more of this. 👍

----------

EddyBee (01-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Fans im about to watch classic Emmerdale now and then  watch as time go by which i taped on Drama eariler


As Time Goes By was a good comedy and Dame Judi is such a versatile actress she can turn her hand to anything.

----------

EddyBee (01-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I wrote a fic on how I think Robert's departure is going to play out. 
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/works/19408927


Have just got around to reading.  It was brilliantly written and so heart wrenching. Well done. Thank you.

----------

EddyBee (01-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> As Time Goes By was a good comedy and Dame Judi is such a versatile actress she can turn her hand to anything.


Yeah she is have you thought you watch classic Emmerdale on itv3 yet its all good and much easy to watch yeah

----------

EddyBee (01-07-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good to see the boys back again and âbrieflyâ being able to enjoy themselves. We need more of this. 👍


Hi Don good to see our Robron yeah but lets all stay postive i think we get some suprise stuff over the next few months yeah but i think the 3 producders have ruined Emmerdale yeah and if they think Vanity ever replace what our Robron have they are out or there minds

----------

EddyBee (01-07-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*TV Now mag spoilers for next week.*

Robert looking moody, rather cute. Diane and Victoria also there.

*https://memorieswarm.tumblr.com/post...gurcomax6lkotc*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans ive been winding up some Vanity Fans on twitter arent they touchy bunch of fans yeah that makes my day a bit better lol :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (01-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have just caught up on tonightâs episode. Seeing the boys was great and they both looked good and it was actually nice to see them interacting with others as well as just hanging around together, even though we want to see as much of that as possible. :Heart: 

I actually felt really sorry for Vic tonight - that woman is awful and come on she was talking as if Vic had accused a little boy not a fully grown man.  It does feel a bit too much like the Pierceâs Mum scenario - which we really didnât need.  So pleased Charity intervened and tried to tell the deluded woman some home truths.

Iâm getting really concerned that they are going to get Robert doing something really terrible. I do not want this to be the lead up to his exit, after all the strong storylines weâve had and possibly still could have from him & Aaron, his character deserves to go out on a much better note than this.  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Have just caught up on tonightâs episode. Seeing the boys was great and they both looked good and it was actually nice to see them interacting with others as well as just hanging around together, even though we want to see as much of that as possible.
> 
> I actually felt really sorry for Vic tonight - that woman is awful and come on she was talking as if Vic had accused a little boy not a fully grown man.  It does feel a bit too much like the Pierceâs Mum scenario - which we really didnât need.  So pleased Charity intervened and tried to tell the deluded woman some home truths.
> 
> Iâm getting really concerned that they are going to get Robert doing something really terrible. I do not want this to be the lead up to his exit, after all the strong storylines weâve had and possibly still could have from him & Aaron, his character deserves to go out on a much better note than this.


Hi Don we still might have just hang in there im sure something will happen yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

hi There of topic im watching Superman on Sky 1 good film

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi There of topic im watching Superman on Sky 1 good film


It is excellent. I loved the Christopher Reeve films. He was a great Superman.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler photos for next week, with a few new story details.*

Robert is there. 

*https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...y-12th-july726*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (01-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Whats On TV spoilers.*

Article about Victoria leaving. This includes spoilers about our Robert.

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...45731158310912*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (02-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Inside Soap spoilers.* 

This covers all of Emmerdale. Includes Robert.

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...48182099894279*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (02-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Itâs rather upsetting to see that these latest articles comment about Robron having an argument - ED for once couldn't have them being totally together - they had to try and cause a rift of some kind between them. :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (02-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Pleased to see lots of Aaron and Robert tonight. Both looking really good.  :Smile: 

I won't say anything about the story as I don't like it.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (02-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Some good Robert content tonight and great to see Aaron too (seeing him be protective and supportive to his husband) but it would have been even better if weâd seen him even more involved in all the scenes. 

Sorry but Vic is being rather stubborn, she doesnât want anything more to do with Lee & his Mother and to forget everything but sheâs going to keep the baby anyway because she might not have another chance - sheâs not exactly over the hill for goodness sake.  Robert being painted by her as the bad guy again but he is talking sense in everything he said about the scenario that will more than likely happen once the child is born and growing up.  I can see why Robert gets more despondent as time goes on.

Just exactly how old is that Lee, his Mother just treats him like he was a young teenager not an adult.

Bear was stupidly annoying again tonight - when will they get rid - he isnât funny..

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I did enjoy the Doug football coach story line.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-07-2019), Sug-din (02-07-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Some good Robert content tonight and great to see Aaron too (seeing him be protective and supportive to his husband) but it would have been even better if we’d seen him even more involved in all the scenes. 
> 
> Sorry but Vic is being rather stubborn, she doesn’t want anything more to do with Lee & his Mother and to forget everything but she’s going to keep the baby anyway because she might not have another chance - she’s not exactly over the hill for goodness sake.  Robert being painted by her as the bad guy again but he is talking sense in everything he said about the scenario that will more than likely happen once the child is born and growing up.  I can see why Robert gets more despondent as time goes on.
> 
> Just exactly how old is that Lee, his Mother just treats him like he was a young teenager not an adult.
> 
> Bear was stupidly annoying again tonight - when will they get rid - he isn’t funny..


hi don  :Cheer: 

just caught up and agree with everything you say  :Smile:  liked seeing aaron supporting robert  :Wub:  could do with more of them and less of some other stuff

didn't understand about the naked run but prob wasn't paying much attention  :Searchme: 

btw do we know is vic keeping the baby in the end or not   :Confused: 

isn't it a heatwave in england  :Cool:  but everyone was buttoned up and coated   :Rotfl:   actually I know its cos they film weeks in advance

----------

EddyBee (02-07-2019), Sug-din (02-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I did enjoy the Doug football coach story line.



The football storyline is more interesting now Doug is in charge instead of Bear. 👍

----------

EddyBee (02-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don 
> 
> just caught up and agree with everything you say  liked seeing aaron supporting robert  could do with more of them and less of some other stuff
> 
> didn't understand about the naked run but prob wasn't paying much attention 
> 
> btw do we know is vic keeping the baby in the end or not  
> 
> isn't it a heatwave in england  but everyone was buttoned up and coated    actually I know its cos they film weeks in advance


Hi Micheal
The naked run was one of the things Lisa Dingle wanted them to do off her wish list of what she wanted to happen.

Donât know for certain yet if Vic is keeping the baby - Iâve read on some places that it may turn out when she has her scan that it turns out sheâs further on than she thought and it could be Ellisâs baby - would be good if that scenario was true.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-07-2019), Perdita (03-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Some unexpected scenes of our boys together in The Mill - which is a bonus. Both of them looking good. :Heart: 

It was good too see Aaron there to protect Vic when that woman turned up again.  Surely itâs getting to the point now that they can get some kind of restraining order against them as this is harassment.  Is this foreshadowing that Aaron is going to be the one to be there for Vic when Robert goes - I hope not.

The only thing that worries me is that it looks so much like they are starting to set up a rift between Aaron,  Liv & Robert. I really hope this is not what is going to happen. We donât want things to end this way.  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (03-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-07-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

good to see the guyz tonite  :Wub: 

not sure I like how they making robert just now but when he said he'd think of lee every time he looked at vic's baby aaron wasn't tempted to say anything about seb and what he has to think of when he sees him  :Crying:

----------

Sug-din (04-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

It has just been announced that Danny and Ryan will be attending an Emmerdale press event next week, Tuesday.

No more detail.

----------


## Sug-din

> It has just been announced that Danny and Ryan will be attending an Emmerdale press event next week, Tuesday.
> 
> No more detail.


Thanks for news Eddy, but why do I have a bad feeling about what we may hear, maybe Ryan iis going earlier than we thought or hopefully it will be to confirm that he isnât leaving at all - we can always hope.

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but I think that is a ridiculous and unnecessary bit to add to Vics story that the Mother worked at the Hospital where she had her scan. How much more crap can they throw at this storyline and I know itâs wrong but I was really hoping that Vic was wrong and she wasnât pregnant or at least she was further on than she thought, because honestly Iâm not interested in this storyline and donât think this was needed and itâs actually upsetting me more and more that this is possibly  the reason they are going to use for Robert/Ryans exit. :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (04-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The one good thing about tonight so far was Danny was looking good. Hope we see Robert in the next episode. ❤️

----------


## pond21

> Sorry but I think that is a ridiculous and unnecessary bit to add to Vics story that the Mother worked at the Hospital where she had her scan. How much more crap can they throw at this storyline and I know itâs wrong but I was really hoping that Vic was wrong and she wasnât pregnant or at least she was further on than she thought, because honestly Iâm not interested in this storyline and donât think this was needed and itâs actually upsetting me more and more that this is possibly  the reason they are going to use for Robert/Ryans exit.


Hi Don just sent a quick Reply to your FB messgae so come on my fellow Robron fans lets all stick togther it will all come out write in the end and its about time our Maxine writes a few more Eps agin she knows how to bring them back on track  Robron forever always

----------

EddyBee (04-07-2019), Sug-din (04-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There ive been back at a few tweets from twitter i did see that Robron be talking about the surraggy soon it was on our page on a few pages back not sure what page number the page number 1269  just take a look and looks hopeful matty x

----------

EddyBee (04-07-2019), Sug-din (04-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> The one good thing about tonight so far was Danny was looking good. Hope we see Robert in the next episode. ❤️


I agree. Aaron was looking really fine.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (04-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> The one good thing about tonight so far was Danny was looking good. Hope we see Robert in the next episode. ❤️


Hi Don just look on last post Don and take a look it might cheer you up matty x

----------

EddyBee (04-07-2019), Sug-din (04-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don just look on last post Don and take a look it might cheer you up matty x


Weâlll take that as a positive think for now. Thanks Matty. x

----------


## pond21

> Weâlll take that as a positive think for now. Thanks Matty. x


Hi Did you see that link on page 1269 ? on our page? and i think that to many posters on Social media are taking all this talk about Robron way to much and over thinking things that are not there and even happen lets all stay positve and it will all work out our Robron are strong couple and will work it out as they always do x

----------

Sug-din (04-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Great to see our boys together even if they didnât get the chance to talk to each other much. Both looking good though. Was I mistaken or at the start of that pub scenes when they were sitting so close together did Aaron have his arm resting on Roberts - Iâm sticking with that image even if it wasnât.   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love: 


Sorry but Vic constantly jumping at Robert when he opens his mouth is very quickly becoming boring and even more annoying. What aggravates me is if she needs someone to protect her, heâs the first one she runs to, she really wants to make her mind up. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (04-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

When it comes to her dealing with Robert, Victoria is a really annoying little t!rd.

----------

Sug-din (04-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Itâs a shame really as I  want to enjoy the remainder of Ryanâs time on Emmerdale, however long that may be, but I am getting to the point where I may just stop watching for a while as this storyline with Vic is too much of a resemblance to the PD tines where they are throwing his character under a bus and I really donât want to watch that. Sorry guys. :Sad: 

Youâll probably be pleased to hear I wonât be able to watch tomorrows episode until later in the  weekend so you wonât have me whingeing for a day or two - relief for you all.  :Big Grin: 

Hope everyone has a very enjoyable weekend.  :Cheer:

----------


## EddyBee

> It’s a shame really as I  want to enjoy the remainder of Ryan’s time on Emmerdale, however long that may be, but I am getting to the point where I may just stop watching for a while as this storyline with Vic is too much of a resemblance to the PD tines where they are throwing his character under a bus and I really don’t want to watch that. Sorry guys.
> 
> You’ll probably be pleased to hear I won’t be able to watch tomorrows episode until later in the  weekend so you won’t have me whingeing for a day or two - relief for you all. 
> 
> Hope everyone has a very enjoyable weekend.


I know what you mean, I sort of half agree. However, having Ryan on screen. in Emmerdale or in something else, is something that I would always want to view.  :Wub:

----------

Sug-din (05-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I know what you mean, I sort of halg agree. However, having Ryan on screen. in Emmerdale or in something else, is something that I would always want to view.


I think watching Ryan appear on screen heavily outweighs not watching him so I wonât be missing any of his appearances whatever heâs in. :Love:

----------

EddyBee (05-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 15/07/19.*

Monday 15th - 7pm.
Victoria's excitement is short-lived. Robert makes Dawn an offer. Lydia submits to her grief.

Tuesday 16th - 7pm.
Aaron is shocked by Robert's plan. Brenda gives Vanessa an idea. Debbie has a confession.

Tuesday 16th - 8pm.
Robert and Aaron are on a mission. Rhona feigns happiness. Lydia confronts Nicola.

Wednesday 17th 7pm.
Pete has a romantic surprise. Doug is determined to stay in control. Bernice is suspicious of Liam.

Thursday 18th - 7pm.
Pete and Rhona put on a united front. Harriet is concerned about Dawn. Nicola is determined to help Bernice.

Thursday 18th - 8pm.
No details yet posted.

Friday 19th - 7pm.
Doug and Liv share a secret. Nicola and Bernice are stunned by a discovery. Dawn confesses to Harriet.

----------

Sug-din (06-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Photos from upcoming Robert scenes.*

*https://twitter.com/RyanAHawleyFans/...23947684728833*

----------

Sug-din (06-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 15/07/19. UPDATED.*

Monday 15th - 7pm.
Victoria's excitement is short-lived. Robert makes Dawn an offer. Lydia submits to her grief.

Tuesday 16th - 7pm.
Aaron is shocked by Robert's plan. Brenda gives Vanessa an idea. Debbie has a confession.

Tuesday 16th - 8pm.
Robert and Aaron are on a mission. Rhona feigns happiness. Lydia confronts Nicola.

Wednesday 17th 7pm.
Pete has a romantic surprise. Doug is determined to stay in control. Bernice is suspicious of Liam.

Thursday 18th - 7pm.
Pete and Rhona put on a united front. Harriet is concerned about Dawn. Nicola is determined to help Bernice.

Thursday 18th - 8pm.
Doug and Liv share a secret. Nicola and Bernice are stunned by a discovery. Dawn confesses to Harriet.

Friday 20th - 7pm.
Liams secret is revealed, Jai and Laurel continue to hide the truth and Doug has a near miss.

----------

Sug-din (06-07-2019)

----------


## eastieoaks

spoilers up https://eastieoaks.com/2019/07/06/em...awn-in-danger/ 

  Spoiler:    When Robert learns Dawn is wanting money to support Lucas he hatches a plan and desperate to stitch up Lee by any means necessary, he offers her Â£500 to get Lee interested in her.

But when Robert confesses his plan to a horrified Aaron he heads off determined to stop Dawn from going after Lee. Robert follows but little do they know, Dawn is already flirting with Lee and he’s offered to take her somewhere quieter.

Will Aaron and Robert get to Dawn in time?

----------

EddyBee (06-07-2019), Sug-din (06-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> spoilers up https://eastieoaks.com/2019/07/06/em...awn-in-danger/ 
> 
>   Spoiler:    When Robert learns Dawn is wanting money to support Lucas he hatches a plan and desperate to stitch up Lee by any means necessary, he offers her Â£500 to get Lee interested in her.
> 
> But when Robert confesses his plan to a horrified Aaron he heads off determined to stop Dawn from going after Lee. Robert follows but little do they know, Dawn is already flirting with Lee and he’s offered to take her somewhere quieter.
> 
> Will Aaron and Robert get to Dawn in time?


Thank you for this. Robert's getting in deeper and deeper.

----------

Sug-din (06-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow hope everybody have a good weekend and come on now lets all stay postive i always will be  and all these spoliers i never take any notice of i always wait and see and wait untill i watch it live

----------

Sug-din (06-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There not sure to watch tonight nothing much on tv might watch pointless celebs at 730pm

----------


## pond21

> I think watching Ryan appear on screen heavily outweighs not watching him so I wonât be missing any of his appearances whatever heâs in.


Hi Don just sent you a long FB message matty x

----------

Sug-din (06-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. :Cheer: 

Have caught up with Fridays episode. Lovely Roblivion scene at the Mill. It is so sad to see Robert looking so dejected, and his real Mill family trying to support him and make him feel better. :Heart: 

Sorry but have Vic & Diane even thought how Robert is  feeling because they are moving away. They seem to have not even considered him.  I know sometimes itâs a pain to change your mobile number but surely it would be the sensible thing for Vic to do under these circumstances because that Mother is still going to be able to contact her no matter where she moves to. :Ponder: 

A very touching scene between Robron on the bridge. Weâll miss these type of scenes. :Love:

----------

EddyBee (06-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans bored now nothing to watch might watch some Robron vids the Wedding the renuion eps ive just watched You rang my lord might watch enedvour again wish ITV3 put back Lewis on again x what is everybody else watching? x

----------

EddyBee (06-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Evening All👋
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> Have caught up with Fridays episode. Lovely Roblivion scene at the Mill. It is so sad to see Robert looking so dejected, and his real Mill family trying to support him and make him feel better.
> 
> Sorry but have Vic & Diane even thought how Robert is  feeling because they are moving away. They seem to have not even considered him.  I know sometimes itâs a pain to change your mobile number but surely it would be the sensible thing for Vic to do under these circumstances because that Mother is still going to be able to contact her no matter where she moves to.
> 
> A very touching scene between Robron on the bridge. Weâll miss these type of scenes.


Hi Don havent watched it yet and at least our Aaron is beside his husband and suport him yeah i feel so sorry Rob he`s only looking out for his sister and is the babd person but if this was St Andy doing it be a different story it be oh hi heart is it the right place and whose money they used when they went away Robron`s money what was safed up for there baby how selfish

----------

EddyBee (06-07-2019), Sug-din (06-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don just sent you a long FB message matty x


Hi Matty Iâve just sent you a reply back. x

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fans bored now nothing to watch might watch some Robron vids the Wedding the renuion eps ive just watched You rang my lord might watch enedvour again wish ITV3 put back Lewis on again x what is everybody else watching? x


Iâm just channel hopping as I canât seem to settle on anything at the moment. 😁

----------

flappinfanny (07-07-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Iâm just channel hopping as I canât seem to settle on anything at the moment. 😁


TV has been bad tonight, Casualty taken off for Wimbledon, there was only Killing Eve worth a watch.

----------

Sug-din (07-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

Quite cloudy and a good deal cooler here this morning at 15c, with some, very welcome, drizzly rain. Nice and fresh unlike yesterday which was far too humid. I love it. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## EddyBee

> *Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 15/07/19. UPDATED.*
> 
> Monday 15th - 7pm.
> Victoria's excitement is short-lived. Robert makes Dawn an offer. Lydia submits to her grief.
> 
> Tuesday 16th - 7pm.
> Aaron is shocked by Robert's plan. Brenda gives Vanessa an idea. Debbie has a confession.
> 
> Tuesday 16th - 8pm.
> ...


More detail for Thursday 18th - 8pm.

Doug and Liv share a secret when she shows him the cannabis plants Gerry had planted.

----------


## Sug-din

> More detail for Thursday 18th - 8pm.
> 
> Doug and Liv share a secret when she shows him the cannabis plants Gerry had planted.


How original - theyâve never done a story about people growing cannabis before. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> Quite cloudy and a good deal cooler here this morning at 15c, with some, very welcome, drizzly rain. Nice and fresh unlike yesterday which was far too humid. I love it. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.


Having a lovely weekend thanks. Itâs cooler here today too but at least the rain has stayed away. Iâve been to the gym this morning but chilling out now for rest of day.🙂

----------

EddyBee (07-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Olivia Bromely (Dawn) talks about next weeks episodes in TV Now magazine:*
*
https://longlivethefreakinme.tumblr....-hope-you-dont*
*
Article with about Pryia’s story line:*
*
https://twitter.com/soapscoop/status...418915847?s=21*

----------

Sug-din (08-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Robert and Liv appear in tonight's episode.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (08-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Olivia Bromely (Dawn) talks about next weeks episodes in TV Now magazine:*
> *
> https://longlivethefreakinme.tumblr....-hope-you-dont*
> *
> Article with about Pryiaâs story line:*
> *
> https://twitter.com/soapscoop/status...418915847?s=21*



Thanks for link. Agree with the writer of the tumbler that hope the episode for the Robert & Dawn storyline isnât written by SM  - that would not go well. 🤔

----------

EddyBee (08-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for link. Agree with the writer of the tumbler that hope the episode for the Robert & Dawn storyline isn’t written by SM  - that would not go well.


I think the Robert and Dawn story line is a horrible one.

----------

Sug-din (08-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think the Robert and Dawn story line is a horrible one.


I donât like it either I really donât think it is at all necessary and Iâm worried they are going to completely ruin Robert as a character through it.

----------

EddyBee (08-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great acting tonight from Karen Blick that plays the Lydia character. Superb.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019), Sug-din (08-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Robert looking good tonight.  So Diane doesnât really want to leave but she has no choice. Iâm sorry, I know Vic has been through a lot but she is being incredibly selfish expecting people to do everything she wants without even listening to any ideas or comments from other members of her family.  Firstly as Iâve said before why doesn't she change her phone number and surely now because those people are harassing her she should have grounds to get them put under a restraining order, but then again this isnât the real world, instead they have to keep adding rubbish on top of rubbish to make this storyline even more unsavoury and paint certain people in a bad light even though they happen to be the one that is actually looking at the bigger picture and the consequences for what could happen in the future.

----------

EddyBee (08-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Picture preview: Mon 15th - Friday 19th July.*

Pics posted with a few basic spoilers. Robron are there.

*LOOK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019), Sug-din (08-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

* ‘Dawn in Danger’ and next week on Emmerdale.What's on TV.*

As Robert fleshes out his plan, a reluctant Dawn agrees to take on the honeytrap. But when Aaron hears about Robert's idea, he's completely hoffified and tries to shut it down.

Robert and Aaron try to find Dawn.
*
https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...82508737863680*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019), Sug-din (09-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

* âRobert employs Dawn as a honey trap!â and next week on Emmerdale. Inside Soap.*


*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...84970559361029*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019), Sug-din (09-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

How many more articles are we going to get that make Robert out to be the bad person in all this Vic storyline? I hate the way that ED seem to be trying to  destroying Robert as a character after all the good development in him. In a way I wish Ryan has quit and just walked away with immediate effect rather than see them tear Robert & Robron apart like this, especially when itâs a storyline that isnât based centrally on them as a couple. Iâm sure they could have come up with a much better exit storyline than this.  Sorry yet again for the rant guys. :Angry:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale Twitter, New Banner.*

Robert's there and looking mighty fine. Scroll down the page to view a very short Robert video clip. Part of Emmerdale's 'Summer Promotion'.
*
LOOK HERE.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019), Sug-din (09-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale Twitter, New Banner.*
> 
> Robert's there and looking mighty fine. Scroll down the page to view a very short Robert video clip. Part of Emmerdale's 'Summer Promotion'.
> *
> LOOK HERE.*


Thanks for link. He sure is looking good. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart:

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny and Ryan wearing cowboy hats.*

*https://twitter.com/ryanahawleyfans/...133847045?s=21*

That's a great picture.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019), Sug-din (09-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Danny and Ryan wearing cowboy hats.*
> 
> *https://twitter.com/ryanahawleyfans/...133847045?s=21*
> 
> That's a great picture.


Thanks. That is a lovely picture of the boys. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (09-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (09-07-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Emmerdale Twitter, New Banner.*
> 
> Robert's there and looking mighty fine. Scroll down the page to view a very short Robert video clip. Part of Emmerdale's 'Summer Promotion'.
> *
> LOOK HERE.*


thanx eddie  :Cheer: 

robert looks good but wonder why arron not in the banner  :Confused: 

both look cute in the cowboy hats  :Stick Out Tongue:  do you think its something like a summer fair in the village  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (09-07-2019), Sug-din (09-07-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

we have a joined up one hour here tonite  :Big Grin:  and they said on ds that you do to

its much better cos we usually have to wait an hour for second one  :Sad: 

I wondered if its because there will be some big surprise in the ep that we don't know about but no one agreed in the other place  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (09-07-2019), Sug-din (09-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> we have a joined up one hour here tonite  and they said on ds that you do to
> 
> its much better cos we usually have to wait an hour for second one 
> 
> I wondered if its because there will be some big surprise in the ep that we don't know about but no one agreed in the other place


Hi Micheal👋

I think the only reason weâve got a joined up hour episode tonight is because at 8:00 itâs the live TV debate between the candidates who are standing for our Prime Minister - unfortunately nothing as exciting as something big going down on Emmerdale.🙂

----------

EddyBee (09-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> thanx eddie 
> 
> robert looks good but wonder why arron not in the banner 
> 
> both look cute in the cowboy hats  do you think its something like a summer fair in the village


Itâs just made up of the ones from the  Summer Preview clip thatâs been shown today - Aaron may feature more when the time gets closer - hopefully.🤗

The boys do look good in their hats, itâs been a Press Event today at Emmerdale and from other pictures Iâve seen it seems to have had a Cowboy/Western theme, but maybe something may be included in the programme too, that would be good. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (09-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

FGS Vic isnât even letting Robert open  his mouth before she has a go at him. He should just leave her alone and she would come running soon enough if she wanted him. Any sympathy from me is gone - sorry. 

I think after tonight all I will do when Robert & Vic are in a scene is concentrate on how good Ryan/Robert looks and mute Vic whenever she speaks like I did during a lot of his scenes with PD. Donât want to spend the next how many weeks or months being the one who whinges on and on about her, already done too much of that.

Robert did look good tonight. Itâs a shame that his husband wasnât on also to support him. Hopefully more couple scenes for Robron soon. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (10-07-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

"Aaron will go off the rails in the wake of Robertâs exit"

kinda think that's a bit obvs really  :Sad: 

hope theres lots of positive stuff for him fairly quickly afterwards  :Thumbsup:

----------

EddyBee (10-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Well, it's official! Emmerdale have confirmed that Ryan Hawley has quit.  :Sad:

----------

Sug-din (10-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well, it's official! Emmerdale have confirmed that Ryan Hawley has quit.


I saw that - very sad and it doesnât look like itâs just a break either it looks like itâs permanent. Hope they make the most of the time they have him and donât waste it on this revenge plot but to be honest I won't hold out too much hope, unfortunately. He deserves a decent send off. :Sad:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Well, it's official! Emmerdale have confirmed that Ryan Hawley has quit.


hi eddie  :Cheer: 

I think it will be permanent cos ryan prob wants to move on to other things and maybe he always planed on just five years  :Confused: 

I think ed will not be able to resist a big dramatic exit rather then him just going off quietly  :Searchme: 

see the actor that played sandy has died never real followed his sl much but he always seemed nice and the actor was 91 so great age  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (11-07-2019), Sug-din (10-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

It will be sad no matter how they do Ryanâs exit - heâll be missed.  :Crying: 

The actor who played Sandy has played a lot of different types of roles over a very long career. Sympathy to any of his family that are still around at this sad time.

----------

EddyBee (11-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

If anyone has access to Amazon Prime Video - take a look at Father Brown series 1 Episode 2 - The Flying Stars - itâs the one starring the one and only Ryan Hawley.  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (11-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

All Iâm going to say about tonightâs episode is that Robert looked really good, even if he did have a sad face  about what was happening.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (11-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

That was the episode where Aaron was supposed to be really angry with Robert for staying out all night. Aaron did not seem at all bothered.

Magazine overhype once again, and soapy journalists exaggerating.

----------

Sug-din (11-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> That was the episode where Aaron was supposed to be really angry with Robert for staying out all night. Aaron did not seem at all bothered.
> 
> Magazine overhype once again, and soapy journalists exaggerating.



I thought that there must be going to be another scene where he found out exactly where he was and thatâs when the argument  was, but no, nothing! :Ponder: 

So Vic saying she needed money because she didnât want Diane to have to pay for everything, so  had she forgotten she was talking to the man who told his husband to use their surrogacy money to make sure she was looked after  when they went away the last time. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This Nate & Moira thing seems so forced.  :Nono: 

The boys did look good though as usual.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:

----------


## lizann

nate seems to have had a complete personality change for the bad, is that what moira's feramones does

does diane and vic leave? debbie where is her kids, she better be going soon too

----------


## Sug-din

Correct me if Iâm wrong here, being a man, but isnât carrying Leeâs baby a reminder that he exists and not only because Robert talks about him. :Confused:

----------

lizann (12-07-2019), Perdita (12-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

A mutual I love you - not under the best circumstances but it was still good to hear. :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (12-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Nothing to say really about tonights episode. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and it doesnât get too hot for you all.  :Cheer: 👋

----------

EddyBee (12-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron video preview clip for next Tuesday.*

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...71512586678274*

----------

Sug-din (13-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Robron video preview clip for next Tuesday.*
> 
> *https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...71512586678274*


Thanks for link Eddy, but Iâm going to try and not watch it if I can as I have a feeling it will be :Ninja: getting annoyed with :Cartman: for not telling him the truth about where he was and Iâd rather wait until it airs in full context of the episode. Thanks for posting anyway. 👍

----------

EddyBee (13-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for link Eddy, but I’m going to try and not watch it if I can as I have a feeling it will begetting annoyed withfor not telling him the truth about where he was and I’d rather wait until it airs in full context of the episode. Thanks for posting anyway. ��


Perfectly understandeable. I will say nothing about it, as anything that I say will give something away. However, I can mention that Aaron and Robert are both looking pretty excellent in that video clip. LOL.

 :Heart:

----------

Sug-din (13-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 22/07/19. Week 30.*

Monday 22nd July.
Nate encourages Amy to take control.
Harriet confides in Laurel about recent events.
Reluctant Jimmy is enlisted to help with a plan.

Tuesday 23rd July 7pm.
Cain is eager to prove myself to Moira.
Billy gives Dawn food for thought.
Jai fears he’s been rumbled.

Tuesday 23rd July 8pm.
Amy reveals her next move to Cain.
Rishi makes a drastic step.
Bernice goes into full planning mode.

Wednesday 24th July.
Jai is grilled by a surprising person.
Determined Moira takes action.
Kim is devastated after making an offer.

Thursday 25th July 7pm.
Rhona intercepts an act of sabotage.
Victoria is stunned by an arrival.
Pete's behaviour frustrates Matty.

Thursday 25th July 8pm.
Matty feels under pressure.
Laurel inspires Jai to change tact.
Robert struggles to remain calm.

Friday 26th July.
Andrea pledges support.
Billy and Ellis try to open Matty's eyes.
Victoria speeds up plans.

----------


## pond21

Morning Fellow Fans what a lovely start to the weekend got a weekend off and its warm and sunny whats everybody doing? have a good one matty x and lets all stay postive we will be getting lots of Robron content over the next few months from our Boys

----------


## Sug-din

> *Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 22/07/19. Week 30.*
> 
> Monday 22nd July.
> Nate encourages Amy to take control.
> Harriet confides in Laurel about recent events.
> Reluctant Jimmy is enlisted to help with a plan.
> 
> Tuesday 23rd July 7pm.
> Cain is eager to prove myself to Moira.
> ...


Thanks for spoilers Eddy.  Is it just me or is it becoming very repetitive that Vic is shocked by someone turning up and Robert finds it difficult to stay calm. Surely they could find something else for them as this has gone on for a while now.

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning Fellow Fans what a lovely start to the weekend got a weekend off and its warm and sunny whats everybody doing? have a good one matty x and lets all stay postive we will be getting lots of Robron content over the next few months from our Boys


Morning Matty
Was planning to do a bit of gardening but the weather isnât so fine here unfortunately, must be a sea fret with living fairly close to the coast/sea. May have to find something on tv to watch for a while and hope it clears up later.  Hope youâre right about the good content we need to see as much of our Robron as poss.  Enjoy youâre weekend off and hope everyone else does too.x

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale articles in this week's TV Mag.

https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...82982578589696*

----------

Sug-din (13-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller enjoying the sunshine, video clips.

https://twitter.com/toastandhoodies/...09369540603905*

----------

Sug-din (13-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Evening everybody no much to watch on tv today yeah i might watch some old Hi-di-hi on DVD yeah and mybe some old Robron stuff to whats everybody elsae doing?  i wish ITV3 bring back Lewis or enedvour on the wekends

----------

Sug-din (14-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

Raining here and, I'm delighted to say, it's raining quite heavily for the next 2 or 3 hours. Nice and windy as well, the right combination for bringing down London's humidity levels. It will be dry for Wimbledon and that is all I care about.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (14-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Morning everyvody nice day again im going to watch England World Cup cricket today and hope they win and then i watch Harry potter the daeathy hallows aprt 1 tonight and btw Don i sent you a long FB Messgae  matty x

----------

EddyBee (14-07-2019), Sug-din (14-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Evening everybody no much to watch on tv today yeah i might watch some old Hi-di-hi on DVD yeah and mybe some old Robron stuff to whats everybody elsae doing?  i wish ITV3 bring back Lewis or enedvour on the wekends


Hi Matty I spent the evening just channel hopping and watching various videos on YouTube last night as there wasnât really much else to watch. I agree about Lewis & Endeavour even if youâve seen them a few times before they are still worth watching.

----------

EddyBee (14-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Raining here and, I'm delighted to say, it's raining quite heavily for the next 2 or 3 hours. Nice and windy as well, the right combination for bringing down London's humidity levels. It will be dry for Wimbledon and that is all I care about.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Good Morning Eddy👋

Itâs actually quite a fine day here âUp Northâ we had our share of rain yesterday, it hardly ever stopped.  Iâm off to the gym for a little while and Iâll be back in time for the tennis.

Hope you and everyone else have a good day. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (14-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning everyvody nice day again im going to watch England World Cup cricket today and hope they win and then i watch Harry potter the daeathy hallows aprt 1 tonight and btw Don i sent you a long FB Messgae  matty x


Morning Matty 👋 I havenât seen your FB message yet, will read it and reply when I get back from gym - I promise. Don x

----------

EddyBee (14-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty I spent the evening just channel hopping and watching various videos on YouTube last night as there wasnât really much else to watch. I agree about Lewis & Endeavour even if youâve seen them a few times before they are still worth watching.


Morning Don Lewis was on itv3 lastnight but was late lol and Endvour sereis 5 is being shown on itv on friday at 830 pm and i think somthing bad is going to happen soon and that was i put in my messgae i sent you x matty x

----------

EddyBee (14-07-2019), Sug-din (14-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning Don Lewis was on itv3 lastnight but was late lol and Endvour sereis 5 is being shown on itv on friday at 830 pm and i think somthing bad is going to happen soon and that was i put in my messgae i sent you x matty x


Afternoon Matty - Iâve replied to you FB message. Don x

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale Summer Trailer.

https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...24846730584064*

----------

Sug-din (15-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale Summer Trailer.
> 
> https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...24846730584064*


Thanks for link Eddy. I did look at it even though I still havenât yet watched the preview for later this week. That Lee character is getting more and more distatestful every time he appears and sorry but I still feel the actor/character should not have been given so much screen time.  The good thing about the trailer is that Robert looks so good when he is in anger mood. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (16-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Again all Iâm going to say about tonight is that Robron were looking good.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart: 

(Just get annoyed if I talk about their current storyline so I wonât).

----------

EddyBee (16-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler photos for next week.

https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...6th-jul-7pm654*

No Robron.

----------

Sug-din (16-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week, from Whats On TV.*


Victoria is stunned by a surprise arrival but her brother Robert struggles to remain calm

Victoria want's to speed up her plans.
*
Coming Next.*

Bernice hosts a charity event as she hopes to win back Liam. Robert, Kerry and Amy are compelled to take drastic action with shock consequences,

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...18781918699520*

----------

Sug-din (16-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*‘So long, Sugden’, from Inside Soap.*

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...24918151888896

Next week in Inside Soap.

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...25528234385408*

----------

Sug-din (16-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Thanks for all the links Eddy.👋

I have to admit to being fed up with  the amount of articles that are coming out, usually with nearly all the same what appear like assumptions as to what is going to happen and they all make Robert out to be the villain which I think is most unfair on him ( and yet again the real criminal gets off scot free) and do hope this is not how it is going to be now until Ryan leaves, because if this is so it just ignores all the character change Robert has gone through since he came back and Iâm not saying this is why, as I too am assuming things, but Iâm not surprised that Ryan has decided to leave if all they can do with his character is go back and forth with his character development. We donât want to have him leave and this be the final memory that people have of him. Sorry, but I do not like this Vic/Lee storyline at all - yet again Emmerdale have taken a serious subject and turned it into a mess.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (16-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I do think weâve seen  :Ninja: in more of a rage than he was supposed to be tonight. Yes, he was annoyed but it wasnât that bad in my opinion.
 :Cartman: just canât lie to  :Ninja: can he, it collapses immediately.
How many people have a random extra Â£500 in their pockets? I wish! 
Think itâs a bit OTT storylining that there happens to be 2 pubs of the same name in such a close vicinity!

Lee is horrible, hope heâs off our screens soon. :Sick: 


The boys looking might fine tonight even if they are in anger mode. :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for all the links Eddy.
> 
> I have to admit to being fed up with  the amount of articles that are coming out, usually with nearly all the same what appear like assumptions as to what is going to happen and they all make Robert out to be the villain which I think is most unfair on him ( and yet again the real criminal gets off scot free) and do hope this is not how it is going to be now until Ryan leaves, because if this is so it just ignores all the character change Robert has gone through since he came back and I’m not saying this is why, as I too am assuming things, but *I’m not surprised that Ryan has decided to leave if all they can do with his character is go back and forth with his character development.* We don’t want to have him leave and this be the final memory that people have of him. Sorry, but I do not like this Vic/Lee storyline at all - yet again Emmerdale have taken a serious subject and turned it into a mess.


I've always felt that it was probably that awful Robert/Lawrence 'love affair' business that turned Ryan off from staying in Emmerdale. I remember thinking that as it was played out.

Ryan is a serious actor and he was in danger of being typecast as some sort 'Carry On' lightweight comedy performer. 

As for the present story line, I do not mind it so much as long as Vic is not in the scenes. I can't stand that character.

----------

Sug-din (16-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Off topic - just watching adverts ready for next episode and a question - Am I the only one that canât be bothered with Ant & Dec, and Iâm from the North East? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sug-din

I realise this is wrong but I donât think  :Cartman:  can be totally blamed for what happens to Dawn if anything as he has tried to contact her on various occasions and she has just ignored him and she is putting herself into dangerous situations, that arenât necessary.  :Nono:

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but I donât think the actor who plays Lee deserves as much screen time and I know this is wrong also, but I think the placing of tablets on the table in the pub is a bit too close to real life events to be entertaining.😡

----------


## EddyBee

> Off topic - just watching adverts ready for next episode and a question - Am I the only one that can’t be bothered with Ant & Dec, and I’m from the North East?


You are not alone. They are boring.

----------

Sug-din (16-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans i watched lastnights eps as i ve working and i say bring it on i think Robron will get justice in the end but the right way and even lastnight our Rob did calm down and he Rob always listens to what Aaron says he do what he says and i think both of them togther and will sort Lee out and wasnt opur Danny_Ryan grwat with those secens goes to show waht amazing Actors we got in Drayan and over the next frew months it be awesome and i bet we habe some lovly mommenst and make up seceens to

----------

EddyBee (17-07-2019), Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There so lets all stay calm and over the next few months we are going to some great Acting from our Danny+_Ryan with our Robron and that willl up Vanity as they ar no match for our Robron and never will be but i have a funny feeling that our Rob will be killed off just to another reaction from Aaron as again that someone he loves and cares about he has lost i hope not nut that is a feeling i got whats eveybody else thinks?  matty

----------

EddyBee (17-07-2019), Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Robron are both in tonight's episode.

 :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Robron are both in tonight's episode.


Hi Eddy thanx for letting us know and what did you think of my last few posts? and let me know me what thoight? matty x

----------

EddyBee (17-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There so come hold in there Rob will fight his way back you see and Aaron wont give up and neither will Rob it just needs our Maxine to bring them back on earth

----------

EddyBee (17-07-2019), Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There so come on now so thats it Robron over ? of course its not and if you think that and everybody is stupid and its all about DRama and thats what Robron is all about and Rob will come back tommorw and say hes sorry and means it you see and even Aaron really didnt mean and tears started to come down when he told to leave which he really didne mean it so come on now just hold in there it be all well worth it in the end i do feel sory for Rob he`s trying to the right thing and is the bad guy but is doing it all wrong lest hope rob listen to reason and do it right and or course Robron are not over we have at 6 months or left and will be togther again and they will make up again tommorw and Rob will be the one to do it and i hope our Maxine will bring back in line? matty

----------

Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron could be seen to regret it. So, it is clear that Robron are not over, not yet anyway.

Good episode tonight, the guys looking really good.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Aaron could be seen to regret it. So, it is clear that Robron are not over, not yet anyway.
> 
> Good episode tonight, the guys looking really good.


Hi Eddy good ep tonight well of course our Robron are not over our Rob will eat humble pie and come back and say sorry to his husband as he listens to him yeah and what awesome scenes from our Danny+Ryan thats what makes Robron the power couple in ED yeah its all about about Drama and angst yeah btw what did you think of m,y last few posts ? matty x

----------

Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I didnât catchup with last nights episode until really late in the evening and I knew as soon as weâd had a kiss and a hug that something bad was going to happen between our lads.  

Vics comment about them having issues I feel was most unnecessary and it made me dislike her even more, which is not what it should be with the current storyline.

The character Lee is turning up in so many scenes with Robron that it is turning into exactly the same set up as they had with PD being in all their scenes, rinse and repeat yet again.  Sorry, I know that the part of Lee being a unlikeable/vile character is maybe being played well by the Actor but I personally think it is wrong that he has been given such a major part in between two important people considering.

I do hope this split is very temporary and that we are not going to get this for the next few months and I wish this storyline was over - sorry to go on and on about it.

The good thing about last night was that Robron are both looking better and better every time they are on at present. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (18-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I didnât catchup with last nights episode until really late in the evening and I knew as soon as weâd had a kiss and a hug that something bad was going to happen between our lads.  
> 
> Vics comment about them having issues I feel was most unnecessary and it made me dislike her even more, which is not what it should be with the current storyline.
> 
> The character Lee is turning up in so many scenes with Robron that it is turning into exactly the same set up as they had with PD being in all their scenes, rinse and repeat yet again.  Sorry, I know that the part of Lee being a unlikeable/vile character is maybe being played well by the Actor but I personally think it is wrong that he has been given such a major part in between two important people considering.
> 
> I do hope this split is very temporary and that we are not going to get this for the next few months and I wish this storyline was over - sorry to go on and on about it.
> 
> The good thing about last night was that Robron are both looking better and better every time they are on at present.


Morning Don good points of course they dont split up our Rob will come back tail between his legs and say he was sorry its all about drama with our Robron as its always beenand we get a kiss and make up scene im sure so hold in there it will been all right in the end and come on ED let our Maxine get them back on track please and BTW don what did you think of last few posts lastnight? matty x

----------

EddyBee (18-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fellow fans come on now a bit of Drama from our Robron is what they are about and our Danny+Ryan was awesome lastnight and of course they wil sort it out and Rob will be the first one to say sorry he loves his husband so much and if he going lose him he wil do anything to make it up and Aaron is in love with him yeah and yerah is a cross but they will sort it dont worry it will be fine and does anybody know when our Maxine is writing anymore robron eps ? and i bet she dont like what they are doing to her fav couple yeah let me know matty x so stay postive i dont like doom and gloom makes me sad but we got lots of Robron to look forward to xmatty

----------

EddyBee (18-07-2019), Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

FGS Vic - no matter how many times she says it is not only âherâ baby, that is what Robert is trying to get her to understand. :Angry:  :Angry:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (18-07-2019), Perdita (18-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but Harriet was completely OTT there and I feel thereâs been a bit of an overdose of Rhona & Pete tonight.

We have a very serious possible marriage break up with Robron and all we get of them making up is a couple of short scenes where they donât get to have a heart to heart personal chat about their feelings. (Sadly we know it probably wonât last long)

The boys did look good though. :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (18-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

The boys looked excellent.  :Smile:  

In other news a leading soapy journalist has confirmed that the Robron surrogacy story line has not been dropped, that it will be revisited.

----------

Sug-din (18-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> The boys looked excellent.  
> 
> In other news a leading soapy journalist has confirmed that the Robron surrogacy story line has not been dropped, that it will be revisited.


Thatâs good news Eddy, thanks.  We need a change of track from this constant Vic/Lee storyline and them going round and round in circles. 🙂❤️

----------

EddyBee (19-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Sorry but Harriet was completely OTT there and I feel there’s been a bit of an overdose of Rhona & Pete tonight.
> 
> We have a very serious possible marriage break up with Robron and all we get of them making up is a couple of short scenes where they don’t get to have a heart to heart personal chat about their feelings. (Sadly we know it probably won’t last long)
> 
> The boys did look good though.


harriet was hypocrite as she did all she could to help charity with bails, she could help vic get lee, she has cop contacts 

vanessa is more in the bar than charity

----------

EddyBee (19-07-2019), Sug-din (19-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Thatâs good news Eddy, thanks.  We need a change of track from this constant Vic/Lee storyline and them going round and round in circles. 🙂❤️


Morning Don thats good news to hear and mybe if Our Robron do get to go ahead with the surragcy and is all going ahead and something happens to Rob and then Aaron could bring up there baby alone with Liv then he have Rob always with him btw i argee lastnights ep was good all a bit quick make up but knew they would like i say Rob always listen to his husband and at least Vic finally accepts where Rob was coming from and then Aaron back down a bit

----------

EddyBee (19-07-2019), Sug-din (19-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Can somebody tell me why I am bothering to watch this ridiculous Bernice & Liam storyline tonight. Itâs too stupid to be funny. :Wal2l:  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (19-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but if this crap is this standard of  stuff we are going to get once Ryan has gone I definitely wonât be bothering to continue watching. It wasnât really worth all the screen time. I turned off before the end so if anything else happened I missed it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (19-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I'm enjoying the Doug cannabis storyline.

----------

Sug-din (19-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I'm enjoying the Doug cannabis storyline.


That story is ok at least itâs believable. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (19-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

Lots of rain here, just lovely. Long may it continue. Very warm, 19c and rising. The sun is still shining through and there's a gorgeous breeze blowing away London's usual polluted offering and giving us some much-needed fresh air.

I hope everyone here has a great weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (20-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron spoiler for 29/07/19.*

In Emmerdale: Robert has been trying to persuade a reluctant Aaron to go ahead with the surrogacy but when they hear Natalie’s having second thoughts will Robert come clean to her over what has gone on?

Eastieoaks. Very reliable source.

----------

Sug-din (20-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Lots of rain here, just lovely. Long may it continue. Very warm, 19c and rising. The sun is still shining through and there's a gorgeous breeze blowing away London's usual polluted offering and giving us some much-needed fresh air.
> 
> I hope everyone here has a great weekend.


Good Morning Eddy👋

Itâs lovely and sunny here at present - no sign of rain yet but we did get some last night so maybe itâs moved on down to you. 

I also hope you and everyone else has a great and enjoyable weekend. 😊😎

----------

EddyBee (20-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 29/07/19.*

Monday 29th.
Victoria is sickened by Lee's demands and Matty is mortified about his behaviour. Meanwhile Bernice confides in Nicola.

Tuesday 30th.
7pm
Bernice reveals her big plans, Amy and Kerry are forced together, and Megan makes amends.
8pm
Amy is faced with a threat, Tracy and Billy continue their flirtation, and Bernice has a confession.

Wednesday 31st.
Victoria fears the worst, Kerry promises to help Amy and Tracy makes her intentions clear.

Thursday 1st August.
7pm
Kerry takes drastic action, Tracy forms a plan and Amy is hopeful that her ordeal is over.
8pm
Tracy is thrown into panic, Amy and Kerry cover their guilt, and Robert prepares to come clean.

Friday 2nd.
Jai is determined to get the truth, Kerry reassures Amy and Victoria struggles to hide her panic.

_Don't forget to add in the Robron spoiler for 29/07/19, which I posted earlier._

----------

Perdita (20-07-2019), Sug-din (20-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Off Topic - sort of:-

Have just been watching Sharpe and it struck me that if they ever remade the series or made a new movie of it, that Ryan Hawley would be perfect in the Sean Bean role, they are both blond and from Sheffield. If I was the Director  I would certainly consider him for the part. 😁

----------

EddyBee (20-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Off Topic - sort of:-
> 
> Have just been watching Sharpe and it struck me that if they ever remade the series or made a new movie of it, that Ryan Hawley would be perfect in the Sean Bean role, they are both blond and from Sheffield. If I was the Director  I would certainly consider him for the part. ��


Agreed. I will always be a huge fan of Ryan Hawley's, and interested in his career. I look forward in seeing him playing other parts, hopefully in productions of greater artistic quality than Emmerdale.

----------

Sug-din (20-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> *Robron spoiler for 29/07/19.*
> 
> In Emmerdale: Robert has been trying to persuade a reluctant Aaron to go ahead with the surrogacy but when they hear Natalie’s having second thoughts will Robert come clean to her over what has gone on?
> 
> Eastieoaks. Very reliable source.


*CORRECTION.*  These scenes are on Thursday 8th August 2019.

----------

Sug-din (20-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny and Ryan video wishing everyone the best for Pride.* 

*https://twitter.com/WeAreSTV/status/...320481794?s=19*

----------

Sug-din (20-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *CORRECTION.*  These scenes are on Thursday 8th August 2019.


Is this just wishful thinking on my part or is it better that this is happening after all the preview stuff and not before as was originally thought or am I just confused with the timing, itâs not difficult for me to have got completely the wrong idea? :Ponder:

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody whats everybody percetion of the 3 women producers from what they done since they took over ? my view dont get me wrong i think they ruined Emmerdale and only a few s/l`s in theat time are good but all the others are rubbish and the way they have treated Robron is a disgrace and if they think that they are throwing vanity and evrytime and eps to replace Robron they are in cloud cockoo land nobody can replace Robron and Danny+Ryan are awesome end off  whats posters think?

----------

EddyBee (20-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody whats everybody percetion of the 3 women producers from what they done since they took over ? my view dont get me wrong i think they ruined Emmerdale and only a few s/l`s in theat time are good but all the others are rubbish and the way they have treated Robron is a disgrace and if they think that they are throwing vanity and evrytime and eps to replace Robron they are in cloud cockoo land nobody can replace Robron and Danny+Ryan are awesome end off  whats posters think?


I think thereâs been a few storylines that have lost their way on the importance of the original subject matter and there have been some of the weaker characters who been given too much screen time and this means the stronger more established characters have not been used to the best of their ability because of the type of storylines theyâve been given.. No matter how much they try to destroy the power couples that they have, Vanity will never reach the same level of support.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EddyBee

> Is this just wishful thinking on my part or is it better that this is happening after all the preview stuff and not before as was originally thought or am I just confused with the timing, itâs not difficult for me to have got completely the wrong idea?


I think it's better that it is happening after, and it makes more sense. Once again, apologies for the original error.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (20-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think it's better that it is happening after, and it makes more sense. Once again, apologies for the original error.


Thereâs no need to apologise at all, it is greatly appreciated that you take the effort to put the spoilers on here, anyone can make a slip up with the amount of info thatâs posted online these days. 👍

----------

EddyBee (21-07-2019), Perdita (21-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans hows everybody? im watching Harry potter on itv1 now whats everybdoy else doing?

----------

Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow fans hows everybody? im watching Harry potter on itv1 now whats everybdoy else doing?


Hi there. I'm just back from Sunday lunch at my brother's, who lives just around the corner from here. I've been watching old episodes of Judge Judy but fell asleep.

----------

Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi there. I'm just back from Sunday lunch at my brother's, who lives just around the corner from here. I've been watching old episodes of Judge Judy but fell asleep.


Hi Eddy what do you make of all specation of Rob departure? some say he dies go on the run or jail ? what do you think? i hope not he dies and yet again again we have someone else that Aaron loves and care for gets killed off and yeah we get to see the great emotion from Danny that he is great at but i hope we get to see that they left the door open for Ryan to come back yeah and some say that the surragcy s/l is about to start again and that if somethjing bad happens that Aaron could brng up there baby if something happen s

----------

Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi fnas of to watch Lewis now which i tapped lastnight on itv3

----------

Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy what do you make of all specation of Rob departure? some say he dies go on the run or jail ? what do you think? i hope not he dies and yet again again we have someone else that Aaron loves and care for gets killed off and yeah we get to see the great emotion from Danny that he is great at but i hope we get to see that they left the door open for Ryan to come back yeah and some say that the surragcy s/l is about to start again and that if somethjing bad happens that Aaron could brng up there baby if something happen s


I'm not too sure. There's a lot of speculation going on but I can't see a Sugden being killed off. I think that the most likely scenario is that Robert will end up in prison. just a guess from me.

----------

Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I'm not too sure. There's a lot of speculation going on but I can't see a Sugden being killed off. I think that the most likely scenario is that Robert will end up in prison. just a guess from me.


Hi Eddy i hope you right but atm i dont trust the 3 women in charge that might sound harsh but i dont they reuined Robron just to ram Vanity down our throats at evey min but think they will kill Rob off i really hope not but the baby stuff might be the start again and i bet we are going to lots of Robron scenes over the next few months and you know what Ed like they will give something bakc just to keep us on board

----------

EddyBee (22-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoilers in TV Now magazine for next week.

https://memorieswarm.tumblr.com/post...gurcomafsylulw*

----------

Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

‘Killer blaze’
‘Robert’s rage’
And next week on Emmerdale
*
What’s On TV.*

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...55373304700930*

----------

Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoiler. Inside Soap for 29/07/19.*

Robert gets emotional when he seeâs Victoriaâs Sonogram but Lee ruins the mood when he asks for an apology.


*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...58888387305472*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*From yesterday's Radio Times.*

_Have you noticed that the characters on Emmerdale (7pm, ITV) keep on having the same conversations over and over again? Tonight, for instance, we get Nate encouraging Amy to seek custody of Kyle after he spots another frosty exchange between Cain and Moira. But I swear Iâve seen this scenario play out a number of times over the past couple of weeks.

My theory is that the second episode ITV recently added to Tuesdays has resulted in a lot more padding to fill the showâs allotted screen time. Seven instalments a week is just too much: it seems writers are struggling to come up with enough plot and I fear the end result will be viewers skipping episodes because they perceive them as being disposable. Much as I love the soaps, I do wish ITV would take a chance on, say, a new sitcom rather than just plugging schedule gaps with more Emmerdale. You can have too much of a good thing, you know._

 :Clap: 

This is so true. Yesterday's episode was one of the worst ever, very repetitive and pedestrian. Just a filler episode whilst future story lines are set up.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert appear in tonight's episode.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Perdita (23-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

Had a visitor the last few days so only just catching up with all your comments and havenât seen last nights episode yet so donât know  if our lads are on or not. 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and that youâre all managing to cope with the heat - itâs absolutely scorching here.😎

----------

EddyBee (23-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Spoilers in TV Now magazine for next week.
> 
> https://memorieswarm.tumblr.com/post...gurcomafsylulw*



Sorry, but is some of this not just a rehash of the PD story - pregnant woman, stomach pains, Robert changing his opinion when he sees the baby scan. Could they not have done something more original. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (23-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Perdita (23-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *From yesterday's Radio Times.*
> 
> _Have you noticed that the characters on Emmerdale (7pm, ITV) keep on having the same conversations over and over again? Tonight, for instance, we get Nate encouraging Amy to seek custody of Kyle after he spots another frosty exchange between Cain and Moira. But I swear Iâve seen this scenario play out a number of times over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> My theory is that the second episode ITV recently added to Tuesdays has resulted in a lot more padding to fill the showâs allotted screen time. Seven instalments a week is just too much: it seems writers are struggling to come up with enough plot and I fear the end result will be viewers skipping episodes because they perceive them as being disposable. Much as I love the soaps, I do wish ITV would take a chance on, say, a new sitcom rather than just plugging schedule gaps with more Emmerdale. You can have too much of a good thing, you know._
> 
> 
> 
> This is so true. Yesterday's episode was one of the worst ever, very repetitive and pedestrian. Just a filler episode whilst future story lines are set up.


Havenât seen last nights yet, and reading your comments here I can see Iâll probably be ffwd through most of it. Thanks for the warning.👍

----------

EddyBee (23-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans whats happened to our Maxine? is she still there? and i wonder if she happy the way they hare treated her fav couple? and if something bad happen to Rob and i hope its maxine whos writes the eps they we know that both Danny+Ryan will be awesome with it whats your thoughts? matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow fans whats happened to our Maxine? is she still there? and i wonder if she happy the way they hare treated her fav couple? and if something bad happen to Rob and i hope its maxine whos writes the eps they we know that both Danny+Ryan will be awesome with it whats your thoughts? matty


Maxine is there. She recently tweeted that she is devastated that Ryan Hawley is leaving.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans whats happened to our Maxine? is she still there? and i wonder if she happy the way they hare treated her fav couple? and if something bad happen to Rob and i hope its maxine whos writes the eps they we know that both Danny+Ryan will be awesome with it whats your thoughts? matty


It does seem a while since we saw anything from Maxine - maybe sheâs locked herself away to write best possible storylines for Robron over the next few months.  :Bow:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Is it just me or is Nate nearly impossible to understand when he speaks.  :Wal2l:

----------


## lizann

uncle rob remembered

----------

EddyBee (23-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Some lovely small Robert scenes tonight so far. Heâs looking good. Even better if his husband was there with him. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (23-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Is it just me or is Nate nearly impossible to understand when he speaks.


It's not just you. As I don't like criticizing the actors, I will say no more.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Natalie J. Robb is one of Emmerdale's finest talents. I pity her having to act out tonight's Moira nonsense.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), lizann (23-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Natalie J. Robb is one of Emmerdale's finest talents. I pity her having to act out tonight's Moira nonsense.


Hi Eddy i argee whats wrong with Jane Hudson and Kate Brooks and Laura Shaw like i say they have ruined ED over the last few months and ruined Robron but i think if we have Maxine back on board with them then she make backl on track atm Ed is a laughing stock with silly s/ls and no wonder they not winny awards

----------

EddyBee (23-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

HI Fans whats your feelings about what Jane Hudson and Kate Brooks and Laura Shaw and how they ruined ED and dont start on Vabity there so called Power couple no chance

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019), Sug-din (23-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Aaron and Robert appear in tonight's episode.


Hi Eddy it was only Rob in tonight and Aaron yeah but mybe we het to see both again this week

----------

EddyBee (23-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

It goes without saying that I like to see as much of our boys as possible but for one obvious reason I hope they arenât in tomorrowâs episode, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Ponder:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Havenât got anything to say about the second episode.  Goodnight All.👋😴

----------

EddyBee (24-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-07-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my robron friends  :Cheer:  hope everyone is well

thanx to eddie for all the spoilers and links  :Smile: 

have been seeing eps later and catching up rather than live cos actually a lot is not very interesting just now. i think the moira nate stuff seems so forced just for the sake of having yet another boring affair sl

its great to see the guyz when they on and usually looking good  :Cool:  but sometimes it almost seems that they are just used as part of other peopleâs stories donât really understand why when ed must know how popular they are and donât like how they making robert  :Sad: 

saw that pic with robron very old but they still looked good together  :Love: 

seen all sorts of stuff about how he goes including him dying but maybe ed havenât actually decided yet  :Searchme: 

anyway prob watch live tonite but not sure whats happening is the factory fire next week  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (24-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hello my robron friends  hope everyone is well
> 
> thanx to eddie for all the spoilers and links 
> 
> have been seeing eps later and catching up rather than live cos actually a lot is not very interesting just now. i think the moira nate stuff seems so forced just for the sake of having yet another boring affair sl
> 
> its great to see the guyz when they on and usually looking good  but sometimes it almost seems that they are just used as part of other peopleâs stories donât really understand why when ed must know how popular they are and donât like how they making robert 
> 
> saw that pic with robron very old but they still looked good together 
> ...


Evening Micheal👋

I think the fire is next week itâs the week the trailer theyâve been showing is for.

Thereâs No Robron tonight which is probably a good thing in a way as Sharon Marshall is the writer for that episode and I have to say Iâm never very keen of the way she writes for the boys, especially Robert.

I wonât be watching live so will probably be ffwd through most of it, which is a shame really but like you Iâm not finding a lot of the stories interesting enough.

Hope you are keeping well.👍

----------

EddyBee (24-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-07-2019), Paul_Robs (24-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody is anybody else watchg classic Emmerdale on ITV3? didnt realise Frank Tate was a pillcok balming poor Robert foe opening leaving the gate open which he didnt of course the plots are much easy to understand yeah

----------

EddyBee (25-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-07-2019), Sug-din (25-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

FGS how many times are we going to get the same scene over and over and over again with the Sugden-Dingles and that rapist and his Mother. Itâs getting more and more boring every time itâs played out.  :Wal2l: 

Lee is a rapist not a victim in all this and Iâm sorry but i really donât feel that character/actor should have been given as much screen time considering, :Sick:  :Angry: 

At least the boys were both looking mighty fine tonight which is always a bonus. :Wub:  :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (25-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> FGS how many times are we going to get the same scene over and over and over again with the Sugden-Dingles and that rapist and his Mother. Itâs getting more and more boring every time itâs played out. 
> 
> Lee is a rapist not a victim in all this and Iâm sorry but i really donât feel that character/actor should have been given as much screen time considering,
> 
> At least the boys were both looking mighty fine tonight which is always a bonus.


Hi Don i argee 100% the actor should not have got that part after what he did in RL but at least our Robron are not inloveld with the fire yeah but i think we might some surprise info soon about there baby plans yeah and you know ED are like they always surprsie us just to bring us back togther and i think our Maxine has lots more Robron eps to come so hold in there it be ok but i still say the 3 producers have ruind ED and Robron but it was nice to see our Rob cheering his husband at the footy

----------

EddyBee (25-07-2019), Sug-din (25-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Yet again in the second episode we have the Mother saying the same things in a slightly different way.  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (25-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Yet again in the second episode we have the Mother saying the same things in a slightly different way.


I know, it really is getting too much. How many more chances is her idiot son going to give her?

Our boys looking good.  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (25-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I know, it really is getting too much. How many more chances is her idiot son going to give her?
> 
> Our boys looking good.


Itâs getting to the point where you could watch these scenes without the sound or subtitles on and still know exactly what was said. Iâm getting fed up with it to be honest itâs the PD drag out effect all over again. :Wal2l: 

Even when Robert was in anger mood and Aaron was in fed up with his husband mood they still made it worth looking at. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (26-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

aaron and billy sitting down together, joking, what i miss

----------

EddyBee (26-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Honestly, not sure why I watched that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## EddyBee

What is the point of Matty? Does anyone care about him? Awful character, and blooming irritating.

----------

Sug-din (26-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> What is the point of Matty? Does anyone care about him? Awful character, and blooming irritating.


If there is a point I havenât worked out what it is yet. I canât say I do. Precise description.

I think having those ignorant new mates of his making fun of Ryan was uncallled for.

----------

EddyBee (26-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

Heavy rain here in north London for the last few hours, showers at present which are forecast to continue most of the day. Very welcome after the heat and humidity of the last few days. A lovely and breezey fresh morning, pleasantly 18c and the sun is shining.  :Smile: 

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

----------

Sug-din (27-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Preview video clip for Monday, 29/07/19.*

Features Aaron and Robert, with Diane and Victoria. Great to see Robron, both looking mighty fine, but it is more of the same from Victoria. Fingers crossed that she does really go.

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...44694314192903*

----------

Sug-din (27-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 05/08/19. Week 32.*

Monday 5th August.
Priya and Jaiâs suspicions are raised.
Cain begins to ask questions.
Nate is disappointed by a departure.

Tuesday 6th August 7pm.
Robert tries to persuade Aaron.
Jai is under pressure from the staff.
Kerry is called in by the police.

Tuesday 6th August 8pm.
Cain reacts badly to Debbieâs plans.
Kim reiterates her intentions.
Manpreet packs to leave.

Wednesday 7th August.
Kerry is frozen with guilt.
Amy tries to act normal.
Jai delivers some hard truths.

Thursday 8th August 7pm.
Robert makes a decision.
Jai feigns confidence.
Kerry decides on a fundraiser.

Thursday 8th August 8pm.
Kim taunts Jai in the hope that he will cave.
Robert makes a big decision.
Amy worries over Kerryâs plan.

Friday 9th August.
Jai blames Rishi and Manpreet.
Triumphant Kim revels in her plans.
Jai and Priya put pressure on Rishi.

----------

Perdita (27-07-2019), Sug-din (27-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Thanks for the spoilers Eddy.👋

Hope you and everyone else has a good weekend. Itâs very wet here today after the hot & sunny week weâve had.

----------

EddyBee (27-07-2019), Paul_Robs (27-07-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Not really watching ED if  know Robron are no on, I think the Ryan news has dampened my desire to keep connected to the show but I am hoping his exit is a good one (he doesn't die) and that they give Danny some excellent stories moving forward as that will keep me engaged.

Hope you are all keeping well, it is raining here.

----------

EddyBee (27-07-2019), Sug-din (27-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Not really watching ED if  know Robron are no on, I think the Ryan news has dampened my desire to keep connected to the show but I am hoping his exit is a good one (he doesn't die) and that they give Danny some excellent stories moving forward as that will keep me engaged.
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well, it is raining here.


Hi Paul nice to hear from you and yeah ED has gone down hill lots thats down to J+H+KB+LS HAVE  tAKEN OVER and i think Rob will prob die yeah just to get AARON to greive again for somebody he loves

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans whast everybody watching tonight? im watching Lewis and Endvour which are being shown on ITV3

----------


## pond21

Hi There again i might watch the old film Good bye Mr chips again im glutten for punsihment and tearly eyed again :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fans whast everybody watching tonight? im watching Lewis and Endvour which are being shown on ITV3


Hi there. I'm watching episodes of the Golden Girls, one of my all-time favourite shows. I never get tired of it. I have the DVD box set.

----------


## pond21

> Hi there. I'm watching episodes of the Golden Girls, one of my all-time favourite shows. I never get tired of it. I have the DVD box set.


Hi Eddy im half way through good bye mr chips getting tear;y ryd again :Crying:

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fans whast everybody watching tonight? im watching Lewis and Endvour which are being shown on ITV3


Evening Matty🙂

Thatâs what Iâm watching too, after having watched some old Robron only bits Iâve got saved and deleted out PD whenever I could if she appeared.😁

----------


## Sug-din

> Not really watching ED if  know Robron are no on, I think the Ryan news has dampened my desire to keep connected to the show but I am hoping his exit is a good one (he doesn't die) and that they give Danny some excellent stories moving forward as that will keep me engaged.
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well, it is raining here.



Nice to see you posting again Paul. Tried to send you a message but your box is full. 

Hope you are keeping well too. 🙂

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning all. 

Drizzly showers in these parts, 21c already but not forecast to get any warmer. Yesterday's rain has made a huge, and very pleasant, difference. I hope everyone here is having a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (28-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller and Ryan Hawley with a fan.*

Posing away outide the Woolpack. Lovely photo.

*https://www.instagram.com/p/B0bpRHXgDfb/*

And another one, just with Danny.
*
https://www.instagram.com/p/B0bFwEuA8yD/*

----------

Sug-din (28-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning all. 
> 
> Drizzly showers in these parts, 21c already but not forecast to get any warmer. Yesterday's rain has made a huge, and very pleasant, difference. I hope everyone here is having a good weekend.


Good Morning Eddy👋
Itâs dry here at the moment and about 20c but itâs much milder and less hot than weâve had, which makes it much more comfortable.
Hope you and everyone enjoy their days.🙂

----------

EddyBee (28-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Danny Miller and Ryan Hawley with a fan.*
> 
> Posing away outide the Woolpack. Lovely photo.
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/B0bpRHXgDfb/*
> 
> And another one, just with Danny.
> *
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B0bFwEuA8yD/*



Thanks for link to photos Eddy.  :Cheer: They are really good ones. 
Dannyâs hair looks really short there, the shortest itâs been in quite a while and Ryan of course looks as good as ever.
Both of them looking great. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (28-07-2019), Paul_Robs (28-07-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Nice to see you posting again Paul. Tried to send you a message but your box is full. 
> 
> Hope you are keeping well too.


Really sorry, I have tidied my private message boxes now  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (28-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So every scene of our boys so far tonight  is all about Vic - again she talks nasty to Aaron when he a trying to be really nice and reassuring.  Sorry but I really wish she as leaving and I donât think Robert was emotional because he saw the baby and was happy about it - it was more a look of - my god this is real.

Extra:-
Maybe jumped to conclusion there - maybe he does feel something after all.

----------

EddyBee (29-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

That man should not be given screen time - sorry but thatâs how I feel. :Wal2l:  :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (29-07-2019), pond21 (29-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys looking good was at least a high point of tonight.  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (29-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> That man should not be given screen time - sorry but thatâs how I feel.


Hi Don i argee i they mad a big mistake with casting that actor foe what he did RL they must have checked his back ground but at least we know our Robron are involved with the fire yeah and again tonight they keep talking about babies i think this Surrggcy s/l could prop up again why keep mentioning in all time

----------

EddyBee (29-07-2019), Sug-din (29-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> That man should not be given screen time - sorry but that’s how I feel.


Regarding the Victoria/Lee storyline, Emmerdale is giving out the wrong message. The writers should have effectively and swiftly dealt with him. Instead, he has been left there to create further distress and damage. It's the wrong message and it's an inaccurate one.

Emmerdale need to keep away from these adult issues. It is clear that they are incapable of dealing with them properly and just use them to attract viewers and media attention. It happened with Ross's acid attack, and with the Jacob/Maya nonsense. Now, it's happening again on the subject of rape.

----------

Sug-din (29-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Regarding the Victoria/Lee storyline, Emmerdale is giving out the wrong message. The writers should effectively and swiftly dealt with him. Instead, he has been left there to create further distress and damage. It's the wrong message and it's an inaccurate one.
> 
> Emmerdale need to keep away from these adult issues. It is clear that they are incapable of dealing with them properly and just use them to attract viewers and media attention. It happened with Ross's acid attack, and with the Jacob/Maya nonsense. Now, it's happening again on the subject of rape.



Totally agree with all your comments. 👍

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Totally agree with all your comments. 👍


Hi don i argee 100%what did you think of mu last post? x matty

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Sug-din (29-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi don i argee 100%what did you think of mu last post? x matty


Hi Matty - I do think itâs a mistake that the character has been given such a big storyline and if they had to do it this way they could have done an immediate recast.

By the looks of some recent spoiler pictures Natalie the possible surrogate makes a reappearance next week Iâm sure. Don x

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-07-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it Robert or Lee who dies this week?

----------


## Sug-din

> Is it Robert or Lee who dies this week?


There is a preview pic of Robert for next week so unless itâs a red herring it looks as though heâs ok. Hopefully Lee doesnât die either as it gives a very bad outcome on Emmerdaleâs part to a serious subject like rape. :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Is it Robert or Lee who dies this week?


 frank?

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week, Whats On TV.*

*Tuesday 6th August.*

Despite all the problems going on with Victoria, Robert wants to forge ahead with the surrogacy but is husband Aaron on board?

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...92894823550978*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-07-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Emmerdale next week, Inside Soap.*
*
Robert tries to get Aaron to go ahead with the surrogacy.

*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...95108308684802*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-07-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller, small article. 

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...95862444568576*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-07-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Debbie and Aaron consider their next moves, Inside Soap.

https://twitter.com/JAO73/status/1155996923922243584*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-07-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Danny Miller, small article. 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...95862444568576*


Thanks for all the links, again, Eddy. 👋

I may be completely wrong here but is this article about Danny not just a rehash from something printed last time there was rumour that he might be leaving. Iâm sure Iâve read these same remarks a while ago. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for all the links, again, Eddy. 
> 
> I may be completely wrong here but is this article about Danny not just a rehash from something printed last time there was rumour that he might be leaving. I’m sure I’ve read these same remarks a while ago.


It looks like it.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-07-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> There is a preview pic of Robert for next week so unless it’s a red herring it looks as though he’s ok. Hopefully Lee doesn’t die either as it gives a very bad outcome on Emmerdale’s part to a serious subject like rape.


hi don and everyone  :Cheer:  hope you all well

bit cloudy here but believe you guyz in England having a heatwave . . . nice  :Big Grin: 

tbh I couldn't care about most of the charecters but agree about lee but it bit typical for ed to give up on sls they say are big issues one minute just for more cheap drama the next

does the fire stuff tactually happen tonite do you know as I might watch live

thanx to eddie as usual for the linkys spoilers and nice pics 

obvs good that danny going nowhere but wonder exactly what the big thing coming is  :Confused: 

looked at the cowboy names thing on ed and i'd be _mad dog_ which bit unfortunate here  :EEK!:  so is matty but its _deputy_ don   :Bow:  and _eagle_ eddie  :Cool:  and hey _pack iron_ paul   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don and everyone  hope you all well
> 
> bit cloudy here but believe you guyz in England having a heatwave . . . nice 
> 
> tbh I couldn't care about most of the charecters but agree about lee but it bit typical for ed to give up on sls they say are big issues one minute just for more cheap drama the next
> 
> does the fire stuff tactually happen tonite do you know as I might watch live
> 
> thanx to eddie as usual for the linkys spoilers and nice pics 
> ...



Hi Michael👋 Hope youâre Ok

Itâs been heavy rain storms here in the last hour but itâs still very warm.

I just have a big issue about Lee and the storyline and sorry itâs not  only the Character that I have problems with - thatâs why I want him gone very soon.


I wouldnât like to say for definite that the fire is tonight as Iâm a bit unsure what happens on which night to be honest.

I like the idea of some of the cowboy names - Deputy Don makes me sound a bit like that cartoon character from some years ago - Deputy Dog. If you used my actual surname initial Iâd be Deputy Barton. I like Deputy Don better. 👍

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry to be a miserable so and so but Iâm not finding this Wld West thing nteresting in the slightest.

Also what sort of message is it giving out that paying off a rapist is a good idea?  :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

This cowboy theme is a little rubbishy. I just can't be bothered with it.

Good to see the lovely Robert appearing nice and early in tonight's episode.

----------

Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Also what sort of message is it giving out that paying off a rapist is a good idea?


Not good at all. In fact, I'm just horrified.

----------

Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

FGS the man is a rapist he is in no position to make demands. Why the hell donât they call the police and have him done for blackmail. This is absolutely ridiculous and the Emmerdale Production team want to be completely ashamed of themselves if they thought this was acceptable in any shape or form. :Angry:  :Angry: 


The only good think about all this crap is that Robert looks so good. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Perdita (30-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I canât believe they actually thought this whole tripe tonight was entertainment.  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Sug-din

We didnât need all this Liam and Bernice stuff.

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> We didnât need all this Liam and Bernice stuff.


For sure, and that's coming from me, a huge fan of Bernice.  :Smile: 

 It just did not belong in tonight's episode.

----------

Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> For sure, and that's coming from me, a huge fan of Bernice. 
> 
>  It just did not belong in tonight's episode.


I am having trouble trying to work out what all that Wild West stuff was about tonight - it didn't really seem to go anywhere. Obviously I missed something very important, which isnât hard for me.


Loved supportive Aaron. Hope thereâs a twist coming that we werenât expecting.  Ryan deserves a much better exit story than this if this is what it is!

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I'm not sure that this is Robert's exit story. I believe he is leaving at the end of the year, though I am not 100% certain. Obviously, a price will have to be paid for an assault like that. 

We do know that Robert is discussing the surrogacy next week. 

I'll just add that even though I do not like this story, Danny and Ryan put in superb performances in this evening's episode.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

As for the Wild West stuff, does anyone know what is happening? All I know is that it is some sort of charity fundraiser.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> As for the Wild West stuff, does anyone know what is happening? All I know is that it is some sort of charity fundraiser.


 murder mystery crap was for the local hospital but really for liam and bernice to get back together 

 surely lee being at vic's place of residency is wrong, she can claim he threatened her rob defending her

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019), tammyy2j (31-07-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Just watched tonights episodes, apart from the Robron (well mainly Robert) stuff it was a load of old Tommy Tit !!!

I think ED management have been smoking something to put that Wild West rubbish on prime time TV .... a lack of ideas comes to mind.

On another note, I think Bernice's hair looked amazingly vibrant and big.

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (30-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Just watched tonights episodes, apart from the Robron (well mainly Robert) stuff it was a load of old Tommy Tit !!!
> 
> I think ED management have been smoking something to put that Wild West rubbish on prime time TV .... a lack of ideas comes to mind.
> 
> On another note, I think Bernice's hair looked amazingly vibrant and big.


The Wild West stuff just never seemed to get off the ground. They actually would have been better if it had just been filler stuff in a 1/2 hr episode with the focus being on Robert scenes - that was where the quality acting came from thanks to Ryan & Danny at the end.

----------

EddyBee (30-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Paul_Robs (31-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale's Robert Sugden faces new legal trouble ...* 

There's surrogacy new at the end of this piece:
_
'Whatever happens with Lee, there is yet more drama ahead for Robert and Aaron, as the soap revisits their surrogacy storyline next week.

When the couple reach out to their surrogate Natalie (Thea Beyleveld) to revisit their options, they will be surprised by her reaction.'_

*Article here, DS, 30/07/19.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (31-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So weâre back on this roundabout again - someone ( who has been turned into the victim in yet another rubbish storyline about a serious subject) connected to Robert is in a coma. Itâs turning more and more into PD x 2. Aaron trying to get Vic to understand but deep down she still blames Robert even though it was her and Diane that got him involved, when it suited them. If this is all connected to Ryanâs leaving storyline, ED wants to be ashamed of themselves. 😡

The boys did look good though. :Heart:  :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (31-07-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> So we’re back on this roundabout again - someone ( who has been turned into the victim in yet another rubbish storyline about a serious subject) connected to Robert is in a coma. It’s turning more and more into PD x 2. Aaron trying to get Vic to understand but deep down she still blames Robert even though it was her and Diane that got him involved, when it suited them. If this is all connected to Ryan’s leaving storyline, ED wants to be ashamed of themselves. 
> 
> The boys did look good though.


I agree with everything here. A very good summary. I'm quite cheesed off with the Emmerdale team.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (31-07-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

To be honest as much as I enjoy and appreciate Dannyâs brilliant acting abilities I will actually be quite relieved when Ryan leaves as I will not feel that I need to be quite committed to watching so intently the episodes  as Robron wonât be appearing in them and will therefore not feel so invested in some of the storylines, which is a shame and it is not the main characters/strong actors  who are actually to blame for these feelings about what we are being presented with.

Sorry if this sounds a bit harsh.

----------

EddyBee (31-07-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry another reason to be annoyed with Vic - letting herself into The Mill when the boys are having a moment.  :Wal2l: 

Whatâs the betting that Robert tells Vic the truth and she wonât can keep it to herself and goes to the Police and changes her statement.  :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (01-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

That stuff with the Mother & Vic at the Hospital was just completely ridiculous. What the hell did Vic go there for? This is just getting more & more crap every minute and  Iâm sorry but I will never again like Vic and that isnât the way this storyline should make me feel. :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (01-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), lizann (01-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Iâm pretty sure if Robert ends up going  to court that Vic will not carry on with the same version of the story, if she doesnât tell somebody about it before it even gets to that. She has never been good at keeping quiet about anything. This story just gets worse with every episode, why am I still watching?

I know why! For the hugs, mutual I love youâs and the brilliant chemistry and acting :Heart:  from Ryan & Danny which will never be equaled by anyone. Even in sadness the two boys look so good.  :Wub:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (01-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I'm not at all impressed for exactly the same reasons as described above by Sug-din. And I'm continuing to watch for the same reasons as him.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (01-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Superb acting performances tonight, from nearly all the Emmerdale cast, but especially Amy Walsh.  :Smile:  It's just such a shame that many of the story lines are so poor.

I hope Emmerdale are not going to allow yet another serious criminal act go unpunished. :Mad:  Kerry has to be properly dealt with.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), lizann (01-08-2019), Sug-din (01-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> That stuff with the Mother & Vic at the Hospital was just completely ridiculous. What the hell did Vic go there for? This is just getting more & more crap every minute and  Iâm sorry but I will never again like Vic and that isnât the way this storyline should make me feel.


with the mother's threat, vic should take off sooner and thank rob

----------

EddyBee (01-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (01-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Is it just me or do other people find it annoying when that Rapists Mother so casually uses the first names of The Sugden family members when speaking to or talking about them as if she herself was a close member of the family. I first noticed this the other night when she was talking to Diane as if she was an old friend and then last night when she spoke about Robert. :Angry:  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (02-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I canât help feeling that if Vics beloved favourite brother Andy had still been around to support her she wouldnât have thought twice about going to the police and changing her statement and saying that sheâd lied for Robert. Sorry, but I have a bad feeling that she may be the one that gets Robert into trouble through him telling her. I do hope Iâm wrong. :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Did  I honestly hear Vic & Diane talking openly in the Cafe, of all places, in front of Brenda & Bob that Robert had thrown the first punch? Had she told Diane before that? Iâm confused. :Confused:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So much for the Sugden family support network. 😡

When did Diane & Vic get instant access in and out of Robrons home and be able to treat it as if they lived there? My own family arenât as forward as that.☹️

Poor Robert/Ryan he deserves so much better than this rubbish. He looks so good though. :Heart:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Did  I honestly hear Vic & Diane talking openly in the Cafe, of all places, in front of Brenda & Bob that Robert had thrown the first punch? Had she told Diane before that? I’m confused.


I'm convinced that Diane was not told. Poor story telling. I guess we must now be used to that.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (02-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Iâll probably feel a fool after it, if Iâm wrong, but Iâve just made a comment somewhere else that Diane is saying sheâd never do anything violent if someone said or did something to offend her but am I correct in remembering that she threatened Chrissie with a shotgun? 🤔

----------

EddyBee (02-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I’ll probably feel a fool after it, if I’m wrong, but I’ve just made a comment somewhere else that Diane is saying she’d never do anything violent if someone said or did something to offend her but am I correct in remembering that she threatened Chrissie with a shotgun?


Yes, well remembered. It was because Chrissie was trying to frame Andy.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (02-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

How low can Kerry get? Firstly she steals the money raised for charity, an act which, several twists and turns later, ended in tragedy for Frank. Next week's video previews are suggesting that she is trying to frame Frank for somehow being responsible for the fire.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> How low can Kerry get? Firstly she steals the money raised for charity, an act which, several twists and turns later, ended in tragedy for Frank. Next week's video previews are suggesting that she is trying to frame Frank for somehow being responsible for the fire.


I havenât seen the preview but if that is what she does, it is disgusting, that is definitely a case of her word against a dead man who canât defend himself., she wants to be ashamed.  I hope it comes out that there is a back up offsite of the CCTV camera footage and it shows her and Amy doing what they did, there is no way they should get away with it. :Sick: 

But of course the only people who have to be charged and imprisoned or possibly imprisoned is Robert or Aaron - no one else can do anything wrong in Emmerdale.  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (02-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

is that andy's real dad billy investigating the fire?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> is that andy's real dad billy investigating the fire?


I've got no idea, but I would love to know.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> is that andy's real dad billy investigating the fire?


I think you could be right there. I recognised him from somewhere.

----------

EddyBee (03-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 12/08/19.* 

Monday 12th August.
Jessie delivers some home truths.
Charity is determined to scupper Faith's plan.
Jai's hopeful for the future.

Tuesday 13th August 7pm.
Ellis is shocked by a blast from the past.
Ryan tries to make Charity see sense.
Doug conceals his secret from Brenda.

Tuesday 13th August 8pm.
Lydia worries about Samson's reaction.
Charity makes an emotional plea.
Laurel is uneasy about lying to Nicola.

Wednesday 14th August.
Sam and Lydia have exciting news.
Amy's thrilled to get another chance.
Marlon makes amends.

Thursday 15th August 7pm.
Zak tries to hide his emotions.
Marlon covers his troubles.
Kerry urges Amy to move forward.

Thursday 15th August 8pm.
Faith reveals Bears secret.
Nate confronts Amy and Kerry.
Cain is surprised by Matty's attitude.

Friday 16th August.
Matty is determined to get revenge.
Moira fears she's been caught out.
Faith is grateful for Charity's offer.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (03-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning  All.👋

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. Weather fine here at the moment.  Itâs about 19c ☀️

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I canât help feeling that if Vics beloved favourite brother Andy had still been around to support her she wouldnât have thought twice about going to the police and changing her statement and saying that sheâd lied for Robert. Sorry, but I have a bad feeling that she may be the one that gets Robert into trouble through him telling her. I do hope Iâm wrong.


hi Don thats what i been saying all the long if the st Andy been around both Diane and Vic would be saying ah least he`s looking out for his adopted Sister but now Our Rob is doing this looking out for VIC its Bad Bad Bad Rob you nasty and its a pity we wont see what Jack really thought of Rob being Gay/bi sexxuel when we seen in SSW2016 yeah and this weeks eps was lovely from our Robron the hugs yeah and Aaron looking out or his husband and standing by him

----------

EddyBee (03-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

helo my robron friends  :Cheer:  hope everyone well

weather not so good here very cloudy but saw on the news that its been very bad in north england with floods and stuff but I think Don is in the north so hope you ok

its great when the guyz are on screen and always looking good but the sl is annoying in lots of ways like offering rapist lee money and then him being the supposed victim  :Mad: 

do we actually know what happens to Lee I think its 20 August when its revealed cos if he dies and Robert goes to prison it will seem pretty obvious and for sure ed could come up with something better than that so maybe Lee recovers and says he started it so he can blackmail Robert as he thinks he has plenty of money although where has that come from exactly anyway  :Searchme: 

suppose the fire stuff will drag out and I know Kerry is supposed to be a fun charecter but theres nothing very funny about what she did and what it seems she will try and do next and also its about time that everyone saw through mrs rishi (sorry can't spell her name)

strange how people change from when they first appear I though that Jessie would be a lot of fun but she's anything but and seems loads more will come out soon and its the same with Matty I thought he would be a great character and we'd follow his challenges but sadly it seems like they don't really know what to do with him although it may all this is run up to something different  :Confused: 

anyway robroners enjoy rest of weekend  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (03-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

Gorgeous, very sunny morning, good breeze. A civilized 2c at present in north London, but getting warmer. Forecasts good, cooler tomorrow with lots of showers. 

My online Tesco shop has arrived. I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans whats everybody watching? im watching four in a bed on more4 and then some Endvour from my sky+

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Perdita (04-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Ryan Hawley at Leeds Pride.* 

Picture fromMichelle Hardwicke’s Instagram. 

*https://www.instagram.com/p/B0wBvLUh...d=vljlbiteomsr*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fans whats everybody watching? im watching four in a bed on more4 and then some Endvour from my sky+


Hello. I'm relying on my usual favourites, Midsomer and Poirot on ITV3.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hello. I'm relying on my usual favourites, Midsomer and Poirot on ITV3.


Hi Eddy Four in a bed makes me laugh and tonights is the same some shouting  lol

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> helo my robron friends  hope everyone well
> 
> weather not so good here very cloudy but saw on the news that its been very bad in north england with floods and stuff but I think Don is in the north so hope you ok
> 
> its great when the guyz are on screen and always looking good but the sl is annoying in lots of ways like offering rapist lee money and then him being the supposed victim 
> 
> do we actually know what happens to Lee I think its 20 August when its revealed cos if he dies and Robert goes to prison it will seem pretty obvious and for sure ed could come up with something better than that so maybe Lee recovers and says he started it so he can blackmail Robert as he thinks he has plenty of money although where has that come from exactly anyway 
> 
> suppose the fire stuff will drag out and I know Kerry is supposed to be a fun charecter but theres nothing very funny about what she did and what it seems she will try and do next and also its about time that everyone saw through mrs rishi (sorry can't spell her name)
> ...


Hi Micheal👋
Hope youâre well and that you and everyone else had a good weekend.

Last night was the worst weather weâve had so far this week. Very heavy rain and thunder and lightning but luckily itâs much brighter and sunny this morning.

This rape storyline is awful, they are telling it so badly that Iâm sure it would put some victims off coming forward to tell about it and it should not be told in a way that people should be made to feel sorry for the rapist. Nobody is sure what is going to happen to Lee as you say maybe the 20th will let us see what really happens. It is such a shame if this is Ryans exit story as he deserves so much better than this rubbish . It should have been something that really featured Robron together equally.

Iâve been sick of Kerry for a while and I hope someone soon find out what she did and doesnât get away with blaming someone else for her crime. The story with Rishis wife is going round and round in circles, itâs getting boring.

I agree with what you say about Jessie & Matty too.

The more we get Robron on the screen the better the programme is and I have to say again I may struggle to carry on being interested once they are parted as most of the other storylines donât hold my interest enough.

Have a good week.🙂

----------

EddyBee (05-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Perdita (05-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Micheal��
> Hope you’re well and that you and everyone else had a good weekend.
> 
> Last night was the worst weather we’ve had so far this week. Very heavy rain and thunder and lightning but luckily it’s much brighter and sunny this morning.
> 
> This rape storyline is awful, they are telling it so badly that I’m sure it would put some victims off coming forward to tell about it and it should not be told in a way that people should be made to feel sorry for the rapist. Nobody is sure what is going to happen to Lee as you say maybe the 20th will let us see what really happens. It is such a shame if this is Ryans exit story as he deserves so much better than this rubbish . It should have been something that really featured Robron together equally.
> 
> I’ve been sick of Kerry for a while and I hope someone soon find out what she did and doesn’t get away with blaming someone else for her crime. The story with Rishis wife is going round and round in circles, it’s getting boring.
> 
> ...


Emmerdale are repeatedly giving out the wrong message when it comes to their 'crime and punishment' story lines. It is offensive and totally unacceptable. All too often it's the victim getting the blame and the guilty party being excused. If it's not Debbie getting away with it, its Kerry, Lee, Maya or Moira.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Perdita (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Nate & Amy may as well be speaking in a foreign language, their accents are so difficult to understand. Thatâs coming from someone who lives in the North East of England.  :Lol:  :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoilers for the week of 19/08/19. No Aaron or Robert.*

Monday 19th August 2019.
Bearâs ego is bruised over not being able to read as he asks Paddy to read aloud a letter from his mother. Paddy panics when he lies about the contents realising that Bear will soon be able to read it for himself.

Tuesday 21st August 2019 â 1st Episode.
Moira is uneasy to see enjoying winding Cain up and in order to demonstrate marital harmony in front of Nate arranges a rendezvous date night with Cain.
A stunned David and Leyla are in disbelief over what they discover about Jacob.

Tuesday 20th August 2019 â 2nd Episode.
Will and Harriet share a passionate kiss and things are starting to look rosey.

Wednesday 21st August 2019.
When Cain goes off for drinks with others, Moira is uneasy at having the house to herself. And soon, unable to resist, Moira again gives into Nateâs temptations in another mad impulsive moment as they sink into the hay of Butlers Barnâ¦.

Thursday 22nd August 2019 â 1st Episode.
It is not good for business shutting the pub so Charity starts making alternative plans.

Thursday 22nd August 2019 â 2nd Episode.
A sympathetic Priya invites Jacob to join her for lunch and is dumbfounded by his behaviour.

With thanks to Eastieoaks.

Moira and Nate.  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Mad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Spoilers for the week of 19/08/19. No Aaron or Robert.*
> 
> Monday 19th August 2019.
> Bearâs ego is bruised over not being able to read as he asks Paddy to read aloud a letter from his mother. Paddy panics when he lies about the contents realising that Bear will soon be able to read it for himself.
> 
> Tuesday 21st August 2019 â 1st Episode.
> Moira is uneasy to see enjoying winding Cain up and in order to demonstrate marital harmony in front of Nate arranges a rendezvous date night with Cain.
> A stunned David and Leyla are in disbelief over what they discover about Jacob.
> 
> ...


Thanks for spoilers Eddy.

I only have one thing to say about these spoilers that has confused me for a while - how was Bear originally found because of letters written to Paddys Mother, when he canât read or write? :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (05-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), tammyy2j (06-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Ryan Hawley at Leeds Pride.* 
> 
> Picture fromMichelle Hardwickeâs Instagram. 
> 
> *[url]https://www.instagram.com/p/B0wBvLUh7Ox/?igshid=vljlbiteomsr[mmmm/url]*


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  do you know if danny was there? I know that theres a lot of different prides at the same time

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for spoilers Eddy.
> 
> I only have one thing to say about these spoilers that has confused me for a while - how was Bear originally found because of letters written to Paddys Mother, when he canât read or write?


  :Rotfl: 

The writers forgot. Very silly people.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> thanx eddie  do you know if danny was there? I know that theres a lot of different prides at the same time


Ryan was with his wife. Danny Miller was not there. He was at the football.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hi don  :Cheer:  

agree about bear hes seems like another charecter that I guess ed thought would be a good idea but then ran out of any real sl for him

I wonder why the pub would be closed so something big must happen that's not mentioned  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> hi don  
> 
> agree about bear hes seems like another charecter that I guess ed thought would be a good idea but then ran out of any real sl for him
> 
> I wonder why the pub would be closed so something big must happen that's not mentioned


Funeral of Frank maybe?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-08-2019), Sug-din (05-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> The writers forgot. Very silly people.



Apart from Maxine do any of them actually check back on things to see what has been said or done in previous episodes? This seems to happen on a few occasions :Ponder: .

----------

EddyBee (05-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (06-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week, What's on TV.

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...29181493448706*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week. Inside Soap.

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...32472239546369*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (06-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale next week. Inside Soap.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...32472239546369*


Thanks for links👋

Nothing really riveting happens that week. Will just have to hope thereâs some good quality scenes from our boys if weâre lucky.

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (06-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> hi don  
> 
> agree about bear hes seems like another charecter that I guess ed thought would be a good idea but then ran out of any real sl for him
> 
> I wonder why the pub would be closed so something big must happen that's not mentioned


Zak and Faith talk in the Woolpack cellar, but Faith and the fuse box get soaked by beer when the hose is forced off the barrel. As a result, the power goes out upstairs, leaving all eyes on a guilty Bear.

Drenched, Faith and Zak tumble out of the cellar, leaving Bear suspicious.

Bear is mortified when Faith reveals how he's illiterate in order to protect her own secret of kissing Zak

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (06-08-2019), lizann (06-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Zak and Faith talk in the Woolpack cellar, but Faith and the fuse box get soaked by beer when the hose is forced off the barrel. As a result, the power goes out upstairs, leaving all eyes on a guilty Bear.
> 
> Drenched, Faith and Zak tumble out of the cellar, leaving Bear suspicious.
> 
> *Bear is mortified when Faith reveals how he's illiterate in order to protect her own secret of kissing Zak*


thanx tammy  :Cheer: 

sounds so exciting i'll prob miss it  :Rotfl:

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019), lizann (06-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019), tammyy2j (07-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

i liked faith before but not anymore

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019), tammyy2j (07-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

That was a lovely flirty scene with our boys - Aaron couldnât get up those stairs fast enough behind his husband. We need more of this.  :Heart:  :Wub:  :Moonie:

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Well Vics done it again - but herself at the top of the **** list any sympathy there may have been has gone again. :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So who else thinks Vic is going to be the one that ends up getting her brother sent to prison.  I just canât believe the way sheâs blaming Robert for everything - she was the one who decided to keep the baby as she was so bloody minded. Sorry but I hate her and Iâm finding it very difficult to continue watching scenes with her in and this is not the way it should be, why have they made this storyline go in this direction.  :Angry:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Kerry and Victoria are making tonight's second episode almost impossible to watch. I'm giving up.

Robron in the first episode was pure gold, just great.  :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

kerry is vile

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019), tammyy2j (07-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> kerry is vile



I hope that Amy goes and tells the police the truth even if it incriminates herself at least she knows itâs gone too far.

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019), lizann (06-08-2019), tammyy2j (07-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I really dinât think it was necessary for Robert to apologise to Vic and say heâd made it all about himself - he was doing this to get justice for her.  She should have at least apologised for what she said I hope she says something to Aaron, neither of them deserve being treated the way sheâs going on, theyâve done everything to support her. 

Robron both look so good just now, that is the plus point of all this rubbish and Danny & Ryan are out acting all the others in this whole storyline. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (06-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Kerry and Victoria are making tonight's second episode almost impossible to watch. I'm giving up.
> 
> Robron in the first episode was pure gold, just great.


Eddy,I do hope you donât mean you are giving up coming on here as we would miss your input so much.  I canât be bothered with Vic either and have zero sympathy for her but Iâm trying to keep involved as I don't want to miss any scenes that are left with Ryan. Please stay around.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Eddy,I do hope you don’t mean you are giving up coming on here as we would miss your input so much.  I can’t be bothered with Vic either and have zero sympathy for her but I’m trying to keep involved as I don't want to miss any scenes that are left with Ryan. Please stay around.


No, that's not what I mean. I'm going nowhere. All that I meant is that I had enough tonight. I just do not want to watch Victoria. I have loathed the character for some time, long before her present story line.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert are both in tomorrow evening's episode.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019), Sug-din (06-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> No, that's not what I mean. I'm going nowhere. All that I meant is that I had enough tonight. I just do not want to watch Victoria. I have loathed the character for some time, long before her present story line.


So pleased to hear that Eddy. :Thumbsup:  I know exactly what you mean about her character - I started to go off her during the PD era and she never really got back into favour again. I definitely wonât be tuning in to see what happens to her in the future after Ryan leaves. 😡Iâve been a bit too vocal on here and Twitter about her tonight so itâs maybe best I turn in for the night. I hope you and everyone else here has a trouble free night. 😴

----------

EddyBee (07-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

agree with everyone's posts last night  :Cheer: 

scenes with the boyz were just like the early days  :Wub:   :Heart:   :Love:  and we need much more of them  :Stick Out Tongue:  but hope ed not just giving us this for whats to come  :Confused: 

most of the other stuff is rubbish and ed seem to have lost the plot with vic's important sl and made her just annoying  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (07-08-2019), Sug-din (07-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Can we not get one being close together scene with our boys without her appearing?  :Mad: They looked good when we did get that short bit alone.  :Heart: 


So she canât actually say the word sorry, but gives her blessing, who the hell does she think she is?  :Nono:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So is this what we have to look forward to from now on is it? Every scene has to include her! Itâs getting more and more like PD being pushed into their scenes every time. 😡 :Searchme:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> So is this what we have to look forward to from now on is it? Every scene has to include her! It’s getting more and more like PD being pushed into their scenes every time.


Agreed. Very tiresome.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019), Sug-din (07-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Eveneing everybody i think Rob Exits could be a jail just like with Aaron when he attacked Kasim yeah but with the same sentance 12 months and Aaron could get a appeal yeah and if we get a court case all this could all come out and we could get the truth that Lee raped Vic and it will be self defence

----------

EddyBee (08-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019), Sug-din (08-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Did they really need to do those scenes tonight? Would it not have been kinder to all concerned just to have written it into the script that Natalie had changed her mind and gone with someone else and we didnât even need to see her again. It was so obvious that this would happen after the discussion. Why did they have to rub salt into the wounds that Robron fans already had. :Angry:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Did they really need to do those scenes tonight? Would it not have been kinder to all concerned just to have written it into the script that Natalie had changed her mind and gone with someone else and we didnât even need to see her again. It was so obvious that this would happen after the discussion. Why did they have to rub salt into the wounds that Robron fans already had.


Hi Don true so ED wants to treat people who been raped like Vic was and ED wants us to feel sorry for the rapsit well done ED and the 3 women producers well done you have ruined ED hope you are happy with this S/L  im not and more Veiwers you will loose so the way you going you going let Lee get away with it and its ok to go around attacking women and lets hope if we do have court scenes it will all come out and prove Lee is a rapist in the end otherwise you are treating real victims and a slap in the face

----------

EddyBee (08-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019), Sug-din (08-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans how can you life in jail ? ED you are a joke and the 3 women producers what are you doing? you are treating real victims of Rape with disgust shame on on you you want to feel sorry for a rapist? and i bet if it goes to court i hope it will all come out and Lee will be charged with Rape

----------

EddyBee (08-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019), Sug-din (08-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There some lovely Robron momments tonight i feel sorry for Rob how can he tell his husband he might sent down for life for the attack he was looking out for his husband and thats way he be  a year but i thinkj there`s a twist comming and i think go to court and get the rape allagtion reopened  and start again and get Lee charged its has been done in RL cases reopened and the victim gets justice and at least we get lots of Robron over the next few months anyway and hope maxine writes lots more she knows how to get the best from Robron  and from our Danny+Ryan

----------

EddyBee (08-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019), Sug-din (08-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry guys but Iâm going off for tonight as I am just disgusted with the way that ED have written this so far. Iâve already been a bit too vocal again on a Twitter so itâs best I just keep quiet. 

The good thing about tonight though, was just how good Danny & Ryan weâre acting and llooked great. ❤️

Sorry guys, hope you all sleep well. 👋🤗

----------

EddyBee (08-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019), Paul_Robs (08-08-2019), pond21 (08-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good to see so much of Aaron and Robert in tonight's episode, and they both looked great.

However, whilst I hope I'm wrong, it looks increasingly likely that Robert will be going to prison and that is how he will leave Emmerdale.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2019), Paul_Robs (08-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

jai and rob's chat was good

 amy or dawn to be surrogate now?

----------

EddyBee (09-08-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Good to see so much of Aaron and Robert in tonight's episode, and they both looked great.
> 
> However, whilst I hope I'm wrong, it looks increasingly likely that Robert will be going to prison and that is how he will leave Emmerdale.


Yes looking likely, the thing is should this be the case we will get angst for Robron for the next 4 months before Ryan leaves, any nice loving scenes are going to be tinged with the knowledge that it will never get better. 

As much as they had to do something to handle Ryan's departure I thought they would have done something more creative than have Robert beat a rapist up and then be the one to reap the punishment - very poor message for society, I don't condone violence of any type but this story angle is very bad and I hope a twist comes.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-08-2019), Perdita (09-08-2019), Sug-din (09-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Yes looking likely, the thing is should this be the case we will get angst for Robron for the next 4 months before Ryan leaves, any nice loving scenes are going to be tinged with the knowledge that it will never get better. 
> 
> As much as they had to do something to handle Ryan's departure I thought they would have done something more creative than have Robert beat a rapist up and then be the one to reap the punishment - very poor message for society, I don't condone violence of any type but this story angle is very bad and I hope a twist comes.


hi paul  :Cheer: 

i think you're right about a twist as its just too obvs if there's a trial and Robert goes to prison for a long time cos everyone will know whats going to happen from now on and no real drama 

bad as they have got i think ed will want to get all they can out of his exit so think there must be some shock surprise coming althouigh can't think what it could be  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (09-08-2019), Sug-din (09-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I honestly canât believe that The Sun thought that the last 24 hours was a good time to print an article that the actor who plays Lee has gone on a well earned downtime holiday abroad âwith his boyfriendâ.  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Wal2l:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have to be honest the only thing I especially noticed about tonightâs episode was just how really good the boys looked and how sad it is to see them acting so happy knowing whatâs in store.  :Wub:  :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-08-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

So I'm clearly a glutton for punishment.... I was struck with inspiration for this fic while at work today.... I hate that this could be reality... Meh. 

https://archiveofourown.org/works/20180068

----------

EddyBee (09-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Yes looking likely, the thing is should this be the case we will get angst for Robron for the next 4 months before Ryan leaves, any nice loving scenes are going to be tinged with the knowledge that it will never get better. 
> 
> *As much as they had to do something to handle Ryan's departure I thought they would have done something more creative than have Robert beat a rapist up and then be the one to reap the punishment - very poor message for society, I don't condone violence of any type but this story angle is very bad and I hope a twist comes.*


Agreed. This is awful story telling. It's borderline offensive. Like you, I am hoping there is a twist and that we will be spared the prospect of watching yet another criminal/violent character get away with their actions.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Have to be honest the only thing I especially noticed about tonightâs episode was just how really good the boys looked and how sad it is to see them acting so happy knowing whatâs in store.


Those arms! Rather nice.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-08-2019), Sug-din (09-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> So I'm clearly a glutton for punishment.... I was struck with inspiration for this fic while at work today.... I hate that this could be reality... Meh. 
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/works/20180068


That is brilliantly written. Congratulations. It is so real and youâre right it could happen. 👍 :Bow:  :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-08-2019), Melephunk2010 (09-08-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> That is brilliantly written. Congratulations. It is so real and you’re right it could happen.


Thank you  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-08-2019), Sug-din (09-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning👋

Weather wet & miserable here at present, so will just stay indoors and catch up with some chores.😁

Sorry if Iâve been a pain again this week folks.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend where ever you are and the weather doesnât affect your enjoyment of whatever youâre doing. 👍

----------

EddyBee (10-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (10-08-2019), Paul_Robs (10-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> So I'm clearly a glutton for punishment.... I was struck with inspiration for this fic while at work today.... I hate that this could be reality... Meh. 
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/works/20180068


love this mele  :Cheer:  left you kudos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good Morning👋
> 
> Weather wet & miserable here at present, so will just stay indoors and catch up with some chores.😁
> 
> Sorry if Iâve been a pain again this week folks.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend where ever you are and the weather doesnât affect your enjoyment of whatever youâre doing. 👍


hi don  :Cheer:  wet and cloudy here too  :Sad: 

the guyz looked good last nite even if the sl iosn't and some people getting more and more annoying  :Mad: 

found that story you said about lee actor and seems they saying he's going to die but he was able to give his story to police already  :Searchme: 

cant think how its going to work out now but I don't like the way ed making Robert want to go ahead with surrogacy cos it makes it look like he wants to tie aaron down and why has seb suddenly become so important again  :Confused:

----------

Sug-din (11-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening and hello everyone.

The winds arond here are a lot calmer now, about half as strong as earlier when they reached 45/46mph. Very light refreshing showers at present with lots of sunshine, 21c. I hope everyone here is having a nice weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-08-2019), Sug-din (11-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I 


> hi don  wet and cloudy here too 
> 
> the guyz looked good last nite even if the sl iosn't and some people getting more and more annoying 
> 
> found that story you said about lee actor and seems they saying he's going to die but he was able to give his story to police already 
> 
> cant think how its going to work out now but I don't like the way ed making Robert want to go ahead with surrogacy cos it makes it look like he wants to tie aaron down and why has seb suddenly become so important again


Hi Micheal👋
Today isnât any better for weather, itâs still raining. Thereâs been a lot of floods in the surrounding area but luckily itâs missed us up to now.
Iâm enjoying the quantity of appearances we are getting of our boys, long may it continue.
I actually hope we donât get many more appearances of that Lee Actor, not that I want the character to die as we know what that will mean for Robron.
I canât see how this surrogacy storyline is going to work out, unless they get someone quickly, but whatever way they do it, Robert will not be around to see it - which is so sad to think about.
Iâm wondering if they are planning to have something happen to PD & Seb has to come back into his 2 Fathers care, but not sure how they would do that.

I hope you and everyone on here has a lovely Sunday.🤗

----------

EddyBee (11-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-08-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

The stories on ED at the moment are quite frankly very poor, I use to watch all of the stories but now I save myself for Robert/Aaron or Robron and the rest I dip in to hoping for the best and regularly wondering why I am wasting my time. I really wonder why I watch it sometimes and wonder if I will watch when Ryan leaves but then I thought about pre-Robert so ....

I will continue following Aaron as I use to watch him with Jackson and Ed and enjoyed them both although Jackson became very tedious in the end but it was very much Aaron's love awakening and shaped him sexually as Jackson was I pretty much Aaron's first very very intimate partner. Ed was his next big thing although we did not see too much of that relationship they were together for quite a while. I am sure we will have a pretty long period of Aaron being without anyone as a sexual partner and I will be interested in following where next for him.

----------

EddyBee (11-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-08-2019), Sug-din (11-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> The stories on ED at the moment are quite frankly very poor, I use to watch all of the stories but now I save myself for Robert/Aaron or Robron and the rest I dip in to hoping for the best and regularly wondering why I am wasting my time. I really wonder why I watch it sometimes and wonder if I will watch when Ryan leaves but then I thought about pre-Robert so ....
> 
> I will continue following Aaron as I use to watch him with Jackson and Ed and enjoyed them both although Jackson became very tedious in the end but it was very much Aaron's love awakening and shaped him sexually as Jackson was I pretty much Aaron's first very very intimate partner. Ed was his next big thing although we did not see too much of that relationship they were together for quite a while. I am sure we will have a pretty long period of Aaron being without anyone as a sexual partner and I will be interested in following where next for him.


Hi Paul
I totally agree with you about the other storylines - I just canât seem to get interested enough in them.

I may stop watching live for a while after Ryan leaves but I will try and keep up with what is happening with Aaron as Iâm sure that Danny will be brilliant in the aftermath scenes. It would be wrong for them to put Aaron into another relationshiip too quickly but unfortunately I donât have too much faith that some of the PTB wonât do that, especially as they are already getting Zak involved in a  kiss with someone else so soon after Lisa death. I hope Iâm wrong. 

Hope youâre having a good weekend and the bad weather hasnât caused you too much trouble.🙂

----------

EddyBee (11-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-08-2019), Paul_Robs (11-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

A bright, fresh and very sunny morning, 20 at present. Quite breezy which is lovely. More or less, a complete contrast yo yesterday's weather.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (11-08-2019), Sug-din (11-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hows you feeling about last week ? great contant from Robron but the the charge of life in jail for the the charge of voilent of in tant is silly you only get 25 years for murder yeah come on ED get your act togther and give us something back

----------

EddyBee (11-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-08-2019), Paul_Robs (11-08-2019), Sug-din (11-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

HI Fans give us a honest opion on the the 3 women producers on how theyve treated our Robron since they took over? i think its been awful and this s/l with Lee is a disgrace and shamful on how a soap has treated rape victims yeah its a soap but they got a respaoble to  deal with real issues yeah and they have ruined Rob now hes the viilain and not this Lee and they want us to feel sorry for come on Ed you are cloud la la land and i hope we have some lovely Robron contant over the next few months and i hope you let our Maxine to write more Eps  sorry for the rant and i hope you understand what i mean matty x

----------

EddyBee (11-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-08-2019), Sug-din (11-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Everybody hows you feeling about last week ? great contant from Robron but the the charge of life in jail for the the charge of voilent of in tant is silly you only get 25 years for murder yeah come on ED get your act togther and give us something back


hi matty  :Cheer:  hows you

you quite right but in soap people can be in prison one week and out the next  :EEK!: 

if robert does go away for a long time and I think there could be some twist yet and it wont be that but if he does and ryan decides he wanted to come back sooner rather than later there could just be some new evidence found or something silly like that but everyone will accept it they will carry on as before  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (11-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> HI Fans give us a honest opion on the the 3 women producers on how theyve treated our Robron since they took over? i think its been awful and this s/l with Lee is a disgrace and shamful on how a soap has treated rape victims yeah its a soap but they got a respaoble to  deal with real issues yeah and they have ruined Rob now hes the viilain and not this Lee and they want us to feel sorry for come on Ed you are cloud la la land and i hope we have some lovely Robron contant over the next few months and i hope you let our Maxine to write more Eps  sorry for the rant and i hope you understand what i mean matty x


I don't think that they have done very well, but they have done a lot better than Iain M, for Robron and for the rest of Emmerdale. They had choices to make, for Aaron and Robert, as well as all the other characters. In Soapland, sometimes the producers get it right, and sometimes they do not. It's just the way it is.

I believe that after a rocky start, the 3 producers were moving Robron in the right direction, the surrogacy story, with all its twists and turns. However, Ryan then threw a spanner in the Emmerdale works by not renewing his contract. A huge problem as future stories had already been planned. How do you write out a character that is part of the soap's most popular couple? How can Robert's departure remain in keeping with the story that we had already been told? A story of a devoted Robron couple that just would not split given their history. 

The 3 producers came up with this prison nonsense. It was their best shot given the characters' history and the time constraints. Ryan deserved better, far better. However, given the circumstances, I am not sure what that could have been. Robert has to be seen as 'guilty' to get a prison sentence. A horrid message to send out from what happened to Victoria, but I guess the Emmerdale team feel that the punishment of Lee can be dealt with on its own and at a later stage.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-08-2019), Sug-din (12-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I don't think that they have done very well, but they have done a lot better than Iain M, for Robron and for the rest of Emmerdale. They had choices to make, for Aaron and Robert, as well as all the other characters. In Soapland, sometimes the producers get it right, and sometimes they do not. It's just the way it is.
> 
> I believe that after a rocky start, the 3 producers were moving Robron in the right direction, the surrogacy story, with all its twists and turns. However, Ryan then threw a spanner in the Emmerdale works by not renewing his contract. A huge problem as future stories had already been planned. How do you write out a character that is part of the soap's most popular couple? How can Robert's departure remain in keeping with the story that we had already been told? A story of a devoted Robron couple that just would not split given their history. 
> 
> The 3 producers came up with this prison nonsense. It was their best shot given the characters' history and the time constraints. Ryan deserved better, far better. However, given the circumstances, I am not sure what that could have been. Robert has to be seen as 'guilty' to get a prison sentence. A horrid message to send out from what happened to Victoria, but I guess the Emmerdale team feel that the punishment of Lee can be dealt with on its own and at a later stage.


Some brilliant comments there Eddy. Totally agree. 👍

----------

EddyBee (12-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope everyone has a good week and letâs hope get we some good Robron couple scenes and the bonus is thereâs no Diane & Vic in the cast list this week to burst into The Mill to interrupt them.  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (12-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (12-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I've just read that Sandra Marvin has quit after just two years as head teacher Jessie Grant. I am surprised, though not that bothered. I really like Jessie when the character first arrived, but it all started to go wrong when she was put with Marlon.

----------

Sug-din (12-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I've just read that Sandra Marvin has quit after just two years as head teacher Jessie Grant. I am surprised, though not that bothered. I really like Jessie when the character first arrived, but it all started to go wrong when she was put with Marlon.


I saw that somewhere. I agree she had potential before she was put with Marlon and they introduced her two sons. Itâs strange that Ellisâs Father is appearing and sheâs going - unless thatâs why heâs coming in. I wonder how many more quits thereâll be - makes you think, is something up?

Apparently thereâs No Robron tonight so wonât bother watching live.☹️

----------

EddyBee (12-08-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Added an extra chapter on to my fanfic.... Just cause I haven't tortured you anywhere near enough... 

https://archiveofourown.org/works/20...pters/47917366

----------

EddyBee (12-08-2019), Sug-din (12-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I saw that somewhere. I agree she had potential before she was put with Marlon and they introduced her two sons. It’s strange that Ellis’s Father is appearing and she’s going - unless that’s why he’s coming in. *I wonder how many more quits there’ll be - makes you think, is something up?*
> 
> Apparently there’s No Robron tonight so won’t bother watching live.☹️


In 8 months, 6 have gone. 

*Read here, Mirror, 12/08/19.*

Though to be fair, Michael Praed (Frank) was sacked. He did not quit. Louisa had a set story line as Maya, and it was clear that she would not be staying for very long once all was revealed.

----------

Sug-din (12-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

The story that I am really enjoying at present is Doug's.  :Rotfl: 

I never thought I would be saying something like that about him.

----------

Sug-din (12-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Added an extra chapter on to my fanfic.... Just cause I haven't tortured you anywhere near enough... 
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/works/20...pters/47917366


That is heartbreaking but brilliantly written. 💔 😢

----------

Melephunk2010 (12-08-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Oh I wonder why Michael was sacked, was it just ED chose not to renew his contract or was it something else?

----------


## Sug-din

> The story that I am really enjoying at present is Doug's. 
> 
> I never thought I would be saying something like that about him.


Didnât watch live and ffwd through most of it but did actually watch the Doug bit.  This is how itâs going to be after Ryan goes, maybe just dropping into scenes now and then. 🤔

----------


## EddyBee

> Oh I wonder why Michael was sacked, was it just ED chose not to renew his contract or was it something else?


It was Emmerdale's decision not to renew his contract. Apparently Michael wanted to stay. My guess is that once Gaynor quit as Megan, the producers did not know what to do with her love interest.

I think he was wasted by Emmerdale, from his arrival onward.

----------


## lizann

> It was Emmerdale's decision not to renew his contract. ApparentlyMichael wanted to stay. My guess is that once Gaynor quit as Megan, the producers did not know what to do with her love interest.
> 
> I think he was wasted by Emmerdale, from his arrival onward.


frank had 2 daughters, michael was wasted, he worked well with charity

----------

EddyBee (12-08-2019), Perdita (13-08-2019), tammyy2j (13-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*What’s On TV, What's Next?*

Robert drops a heartbreaking bombshell on Aaron.

----------


## EddyBee

*Next week in Inside Soap.*

Ryan Hawley interview being promoted. all about how Robert faces a lengthy jail sentence.
*
https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...69784148205568*

----------


## pond21

> *Whatâs On TV, What's Next?*
> 
> Robert drops a heartbreaking bombshell on Aaron.


Morning Eddy i bet Rob tells Aaron that he could be sent to jail for life yeah but i have a feeling that Rob could go on the run with Andy yeah some on Social Media are saying that yeah? and another thing if Rob goes to Jail that could still see Aaron visit Rob in JAIL just like Rob did when Aaron was in jail and we know Ryan will be leaving so going on the run could work whats your thoughts Eddy? i still think Ryan could be next year yeah just like Danny did when he left yeah ?

----------

EddyBee (13-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I do not want Robert to die

The show needs more Sugdens, there is loads of Dingles

----------

EddyBee (13-08-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Just came across this tweet from Nick Miles... I wonder if there's a bit of a cryptic meaning to it, and he's not actually discussing it with Robert, but with Ryan himself.... I wonder if Ryan has landed a panto gig? He could be my prince charming any day!!  :Wub: 

https://twitter.com/Nick_Miles_/stat...48403833987072

I guess we'll find out, if there's a random scene of Jimmy & Robert talking about Cinderella in the cafe before Rob leaves then I know I'm way of the mark.... (Usually am...)

----------

EddyBee (13-08-2019), Sug-din (13-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Just came across this tweet from Nick Miles... I wonder if there's a bit of a cryptic meaning to it, and he's not actually discussing it with Robert, but with Ryan himself.... I wonder if Ryan has landed a panto gig? He could be my prince charming any day!! 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Nick_Miles_/stat...48403833987072
> 
> I guess we'll find out, if there's a random scene of Jimmy & Robert talking about Cinderella in the cafe before Rob leaves then I know I'm way of the mark.... (Usually am...)


Interesting, thank you for sharing.

Panto pays very well and Ryan would be instantly booked for a part. Soaps stars are always popular in panto. My guess is that Ryan is going to do a panto.

----------

Sug-din (13-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Iâve had visitors so havenât watched tonightâs episodes yet. Were the boys on? Did I miss anything worth watching? :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (14-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I’ve had visitors so haven’t watched tonight’s episodes yet. Were the boys on? Did I miss anything worth watching?


Not worth watching. Far too much Debbie. No Robron.

----------

Sug-din (14-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Not worth watching. Far too much Debbie. No Robron.


Thanks Eddy, iâll give it a miss and wonât bother. 👍

----------

EddyBee (14-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

rob didn't even say bye to debbie and jack

----------

Sug-din (14-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> rob didn't even say bye to debbie and jack


Didn't watch last nights but itâs still bad that they didn't get him to say goodbye as after all he could possibly never see them again.   :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (14-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So apparently thereâs no Robron tonight either, so it looks like Iâll be giving another episode a miss. So much for hoping weâd get some quality, uninterrupted scenes because Diane & Vic werenât in the cast this week. Obviously itâs getting where they arenât allowed on screen much if Vic isnât there (sheâs taken over where PD left off).  :Wal2l:  :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (14-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> So apparently thereâs no Robron tonight either, so it looks like Iâll be giving another episode a miss. So much for hoping weâd get some quality, uninterrupted scenes because Diane & Vic werenât in the cast this week. Obviously itâs getting where they arenât allowed on screen much if Vic isnât there (sheâs taken over where PD left off).


Hi Don ive been watching some old ED eps on You-tube from when the plane crashed all good have a look

----------

EddyBee (14-08-2019), Sug-din (15-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> So apparently thereâs no Robron tonight either, so it looks like Iâll be giving another episode a miss. So much for hoping weâd get some quality, uninterrupted scenes because Diane & Vic werenât in the cast this week. Obviously itâs getting where they arenât allowed on screen much if Vic isnât there (sheâs taken over where PD left off).


Hi Don whats did you maske of last few posts on here over the last few days

----------

Sug-din (15-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny and Ryan’s message to Robron fans!*

*Look here, twitter.*

----------

Sug-din (15-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> *Danny and Ryanâs message to Robron fans!*
> 
> *Look here, twitter.*


That's rather sad.  :Sad: 

However, they are both looking very good in that video.  :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (15-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Is it just me or is Faith becoming very annoying to put it politely?

----------

EddyBee (15-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys looking good in their short appearances. Made watching the episode worthwhile. :Wub:  :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (15-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> That's rather sad. 
> 
> However, they are both looking very good in that video.


Iâd like to think that Danny saying âwhile heâs awayâ is a good sign and not just wishful thinking. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (15-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don whats did you maske of last few posts on here over the last few days


Iâm really not sure what to think is going to happen to Robert. I think that sending him to prison for life is unrealistic and if he goes on the run heâs going to be even more alone as he doesnât know where Andy is and he wouldnât get in touch with Aaron as heâd be concerned that he got him into trouble.  Iâd like to think he would get a shorter less severe sentence and that he would possibly return in a year or so. Whatever happens I hope we get some decent scenes between our boys that donât always have to include Vic. They deserve some good one to one scenes, that show us the quality of performance and chemistry that we have learnt to love about them. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (15-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The best bits of those two episodes were the boys appearances - no matter how brief.  :Love:   Robert looks so much happier and relaxed  with the Dingle family than he does with his own. :Heart:

----------


## Sug-din

I have an non Robron related question. I obviously missed this from one of the episodes I didn't watch  but where did Amy get a car from? :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (15-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I have an non Robron related question. I obviously missed this from one of the episodes I didn't watch  but where did Amy get a car from?


is it from eric or david?

----------

EddyBee (15-08-2019), Sug-din (16-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Is it just me or is Faith becoming very annoying to put it politely?


I was a huge fan of Faith to begin with, but she has become tiresome very quickly. I'm just not interested.

However, far more annoying than Faith is Matty.

----------

Perdita (16-08-2019), Sug-din (16-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> is it from eric or david?


That sounds possible. I donât really pay an awful lot of attention during her and Kerryâs scenes.

----------


## Sug-din

> I was a huge fan of Faith to begin with, but she has become tiresome very quickly. I'm just not interested.
> 
> However, far more annoying than Faith is Matty.



Matty is starting to come across as a stroppy child all the time which is not a good look. It doesnât build up any sympathy for him if it turns out itâs needed at a later date.

----------

EddyBee (16-08-2019), lizann (16-08-2019), Perdita (16-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Matty is starting to come across as a stroppy child all the time which is not a good look. It doesn’t build up any sympathy for him if it turns out it’s needed at a later date.


I understand from Digital Spy, that tonight's episode is really heavily based on Matty. I just can't bring myself to watch. I can't be bothered with him. The actor simply does not have the artistic talents to deliver the story line that he has been given.

----------

Sug-din (16-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I understand from Digital Spy, that tonight's episode really heavily on Matty. I just can't bring myself to watch. I can't be bothered with him. The actor simply does not have the artistic talents to deliver the story line that he has been given.


Hi Eddy if no Robron i might have a early night then got a early shift tommorw at 5am

----------

EddyBee (16-08-2019), Sug-din (16-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy if no Robron i might have a early night then got a early shift tommorw at 5am


Hello. I'm not 100% sure, but on Digital Spt they are saying that there is no Aaron or Robert this evening.

----------

Sug-din (16-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I understand from Digital Spy, that tonight's episode really heavily on Matty. I just can't bring myself to watch. I can't be bothered with him. The actor simply does not have the artistic talents to deliver the story line that he has been given.


I feel the same as you about the Matty character, just not interested  . Wonât bother to watch live just incase our boys definetly arenât on. Thanks for the info.

----------

EddyBee (16-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller talking about working with Ryan Hawley. 

https://twitter.com/dannybmiller/sta...459893249?s=21*

----------

Sug-din (16-08-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> *Danny Miller talking about working with Ryan Hawley. 
> 
> https://twitter.com/dannybmiller/sta...459893249?s=21*


 :Crying:  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (16-08-2019), Sug-din (16-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> 



😪😥 😭🤧

----------

EddyBee (16-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre Spoilers for the week beginning 26/08/19.*

Monday 26th August
Dawn and Nicola feel betrayed. Jacob reveals his future plans. Megan delivers some harsh truths.

Tuesday 27th August
Cain demands an explanation. Billy starts to feel pushed out. Kerry seeks out an escape.

Wednesday 28th August
Liv gives cause for worry. Livid Charity points the finger. Tracy begins to ask questions.

Thursday 29th August 7pm
Ellis is frustrated by Billyâs stance. Will offers some reassurance. Amy is hopeful of more time with Kyle.

Thursday 29th August 8pm
Moira takes control of a situation. Aaron tries to get answers. Nicola agrees to take action.

Friday 30th August
Jessie struggles to stay positive. Moira is hit by a pang of jealousy. Jacob offers his support.

----------

Sug-din (17-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Press centre Spoilers for the week beginning 26/08/19.*
> 
> Monday 26th August
> Dawn and Nicola feel betrayed. Jacob reveals his future plans. Megan delivers some harsh truths.
> 
> Tuesday 27th August
> Cain demands an explanation. Billy starts to feel pushed out. Kerry seeks out an escape.
> 
> Wednesday 28th August
> ...


Thanks for spoilers Eddy.👋

Wonder what happens wit Liv and if thatâs the reason Aaron tries to get answers  :Ponder: 

The weather is quite sunny here today. 18c. Hope everyone has a very enjoyable weekend.🤗

----------

EddyBee (17-08-2019), Perdita (17-08-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> Thanks for spoilers Eddy.
> 
> Wonder what happens wit Liv and if that’s the reason Aaron tries to get answers 
> 
> The weather is quite sunny here today. 18c. Hope everyone has a very enjoyable weekend.


Apparently she has a seizure

----------

EddyBee (18-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody bored now not much to watch watching four in a bed on more4 might watch some old endvour on sky+ and downtown abbey yeah whose going to watch Downtown town Abbey the Movie? in sept? i will

----------

EddyBee (18-08-2019), Sug-din (19-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Everybody bored now not much to watch watching four in a bed on more4 might watch some old endvour on sky+ and downtown abbey yeah whose going to watch Downtown town Abbey the Movie? in sept? i will


Hello. Yes, I'll be watching the Downton film. I'm a huge fan. As for tonight, I always watch Antiques Roadshow. Then it will be a Poirot for me. I recorded a couple yesterday which I do not remember watching the first time round.

I hope everyone has had a good, relaxing weekend.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (19-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hello. Yes, I'll be watching the Downton film. I'm a huge fan. As for tonight, I always watch Antiques Roadshow. Then it will be a Poirot for me. I recorded a couple yesterday which I do not remember watching the first time round.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good, relaxing weekend.


The Downtown Film looks great and it sounds like most of the cast will be there and hope mrs crawlwy will be there and mrs patmore yeah

----------

EddyBee (18-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> The Downtown Film looks great and it sounds like most of the cast will be there and hope mrs crawlwy will be there and mrs patmore yeah


Mrs Crawley and Mrs Patmore are there. They are all there.  :Clap: 

*Have you seen the official trailer? It's on YouTube.

LOOK HERE.* 

 :Smile:

----------


## pond21

> Mrs Crawley and Mrs Patmore are there. They are all there. 
> 
> *Have you seen the official trailer? It's on YouTube.
> 
> LOOK HERE.*


Hi Eddy thats for the link looks good and it looks like Barrow could find somebody yeah i liked Barrrow complex char bit intresting too

----------

EddyBee (18-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert spoiler photos for next week.*

Also contains some new story line details. Look here:

*https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...hat-robert-has*

----------

Sug-din (19-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Apparently she has a seizure


That seems rather random.  :Confused:

----------


## Sug-din

> *Aaron and Robert spoiler photos for next week.*
> 
> Also contains some new story line details. Look here:
> 
> *https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...hat-robert-has*


A tad hypocritical from Cain considering theyâve been lying all this time about his wife having killed somebody.

I hope this doesnât lead to Aaron throwing Robert out - yet again! :Sad: 

I donât expect a tremendous amount of sympathy from Vic & Diane if and when he tells them. They should feel quilt for it though as they were the ones that got Robert involved that day.

Has Liv had a history of seizures, if she has Iâve missed those episode? :Ponder:

----------


## Sug-din

> Mrs Crawley and Mrs Patmore are there. They are all there. 
> 
> *Have you seen the official trailer? It's on YouTube.
> 
> LOOK HERE.*


Thanks for link. 👍 I will definitely be going to see that. I did enjoy the series. There were parts of those filmed in my home area, not sure if thereâs anything included in the movie though.

----------


## EddyBee

As far as I know, Liv has no history of seizures. However, they can happen to anyone of us if dehydrated. 

Could it be related to alcohol?

Apparently, Aaron initially gives Robert a hard time, something to be expected in Soapland. However, it's all OK by the following morning.

----------

Sug-din (19-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> As far as I know, Liv has no history of seizures. However, they can happen to anyone of us if dehydrated. 
> 
> Could it be related to alcohol?
> 
> Apparently, Aaron initially gives Robert a hard time, something to be expected in Soapland. However, it's all OK by the foloowing morning.


I wondered if it was maybe related to Dougs weed - maybe heâs made brownies or something - not that I would know anything about that sort of thing of course. 😁

As long as the Robron annoyance isnât going to last long - they need to work things out and after all Aaron will surely understand that Robert was trying to protect him.

Just ffwd through tonight - didnât really listen to anything.  I see Jacob has a new look.  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (19-08-2019), tammyy2j (21-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I wondered if it was maybe related to Dougs weed - maybe heâs made brownies or something - not that I would know anything about that sort of thing of course. 😁
> 
> As long as the Robron annoyance isnât going to last long - they need to work things out and after all Aaron will surely understand that Robert was trying to protect him.
> 
> Just ffwd through tonight - didnât really listen to anything.  I see Jacob has a new look.


I think that you are onto something regarding Doug's weed.

----------

Sug-din (19-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think that you are onto something regarding Doug's weed.


It was just a thought. They had to have discovered that for some reason other than it just being used as a possible cure for Dougs back pain and you know how ED like to duplicate stories about things being taken by accident - like Lisa drinking the spiked drink. Iâm probably way off the mark though, itâs pure speculation.  :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (19-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron and Robert article in Whats On TV.*

Aaron’s agony.

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...03081571065857*

----------

Sug-din (20-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Inside Soap article.*

Double agony for Aaron!

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...05508797947904*

----------

Sug-din (20-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Emmerdale next week, Inside Soap.

Aaron and Robert are there amongst all else.
*
https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...06179316162565*

----------

Sug-din (20-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Good interviews with Danny Miller and Ryan Hawley from Digital Spy's Soap Scoop.*

*Danny:- https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...n-hawley-exit/

Ryan:- https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...en-confession/*

----------

Sug-din (20-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Thanks for all the links to articles Eddy. 👋

Itâs all becoming so real now. :Crying: 

It does upset me that they appear to be going down the route of Aaron getting annoyed with Robert for lying. For once could they not have done it so that it came across that Robert had done this to protect Aaronâs well being and he understood. I hope this is how it actually comes across and they donât go down the old route of Aaron hitting him and then throwing him out. We need something new, theyâve come a lot further than that.  :Ponder: 

I hope Iâm wrong but Iâm getting bad feelings that Vic is going to drop Robert in it.  If she does she will go even further down in my opinion of her.  :Thumbsdown: 

Itâs typical all this is happening next week as Iâm away on holiday and wonât be able to watch until I return the following week. I may be able to come on here now and again though to catch up on comments.

----------

EddyBee (20-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my robron friends  :Cheer:  hope everyone well

agree with don that its all getting a bit real now  :Sad: 

thanks for all the spoilers eddie  :Thumbsup:  

see robert is in court first week of September  :Crying: 

I think its all planned now as danny said he hadnât read the script yet which means its actually been written and decisions made still seems such a cop out unless thereâs some massive twist but canât think what  :Searchme: 

most of the other sls are too boring to bother watching moira and nate just so forced and I think I get where they going with matty but is just annoying at the moment  :Mad: 

wonder if ed will have something that they think will keep robron fans still watching after robertâs last scene so there could be something for aaron maybe but not romance 

I donât think anything will be the same as robron but also I donât like the idea of aaron being on his own for ever but there is only so much going off to visit him in prison they can do. he needs a bestie that he can have chats with even if itâs only how much he missing robert 

funny thing but I thought it would be a great idea if he could even take over the pub so heâs be the centre of things most of the time even without a big sl but not sure if thatâs allowed if youâve been to prison   :Confused: 

anyway enough rambling for now x

----------

EddyBee (20-08-2019), Sug-din (20-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have just read on Twitter that Roblivion are in a Thursday episode this week - thatâs a bonus as we thought we only had Robert this week.  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (20-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry, I know Iâve said this before but I find it very difficult to make out what Nate says - he doesnât seem to open his mouth much  to speak.  👎


Donât know why Iâm watching live, it doesnât look like weâre getting Robert. 😢

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry, I know Iâve said this before but I find it very difficult to make out what Nate says - he doesnât seem to open his mouth much  to speak.  👎
> 
> 
> Donât know why Iâm watching live, it doesnât look like weâre getting Robert. 😢


Easy solution about Nate. Do what I'm doing. Not bothering to watch.  :Rotfl:

----------

Sug-din (20-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

moira the slutty kim tate of 90s, zero interest in her and nate

----------

EddyBee (20-08-2019), Sug-din (20-08-2019), tammyy2j (21-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Havenât seen 2nd episode - was Robert in that or should I just give it a miss? As you say - donât watch Nate is the best idea.👍

----------


## EddyBee

> Haven’t seen 2nd episode - was Robert in that or should I just give it a miss? As you say - don’t watch Nate is the best idea.


I don't think Robert was in the second episode. I'm not certain as I just did not want to watch the Moira/Nate nonsence.

----------

Sug-din (20-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I don't think Robert was in the second episode. I'm not certain as I just did not want to watch the Moira/Nate nonsence.


Thanks. It will probably be another ffwd through the episode if I bother at all.  :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (20-08-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Thanks. It will probably be another ffwd through the episode if I bother at all.


I didn't bother with either episode, getting in to Eastenders at the moment.

----------

EddyBee (21-08-2019), Sug-din (21-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I didn't bother with either episode, getting in to Eastenders at the moment.


I may as well have not bothered because I didnât actually stop the recording at any point.

I havenât watched Eastenders for years. I should top in to it now and again just to see whatâs going on.

----------

EddyBee (21-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Started to watch ED live tonight but as soon as Nate walked into the kitchen I turned over to another channel.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

EddyBee (21-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Started to watch ED live tonight but as soon as Nate walked into the kitchen I turned over to another channel.


hI Don what a bore ED is this week is it worth it watching tommorw and FRi? i think over the next few months is it worth it to even tune in and watch? i will only for Robron and for Danny+Ryan who will smash evey scene they are in  and next week will be great and Aaron will understand Rob for not saying that yeah

----------

EddyBee (21-08-2019), Sug-din (21-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Eveybody i think i might the last ep of enedvour nothing else to watch i think people and fans should watch classic Emmerdale on itv3 its worth it and its much better atm then Emmerdale which is on ITV

----------

EddyBee (21-08-2019), Sug-din (21-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hI Don what a bore ED is this week is it worth it watching tommorw and FRi? i think over the next few months is it worth it to even tune in and watch? i will only for Robron and for Danny+Ryan who will smash evey scene they are in  and next week will be great and Aaron will understand Rob for not saying that yeah


Hi Mattty  - Roblivion are supposed to be going to be in at least one of tomorrow nights episodes, even though originally it was said that only Robert  was in the cast list for this week. :Cheer:   Saying that Robert hasn’t been seen yet.  :Ponder:  don’t know about Friday.
I’m finding it hard to watch if Robron aren’t in and usually end up just skipping fast through the episodes.  :Nono: 
I’ll see next weeks when I return from hols at end of the week so hopefully it'll be worth the wait - I’m sure there will be some good scenesxfrom our boys.  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (21-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Started to watch ED live tonight but as soon as Nate walked into the kitchen I turned over to another channel.


I did the same here. I'm just not interested on any level whatsoever.

----------

Sug-din (21-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

no interest in slutty moira, boring storyline

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019), Paul_Robs (22-08-2019), Sug-din (21-08-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> I may as well have not bothered because I didnât actually stop the recording at any point.
> 
> I havenât watched Eastenders for years. I should top in to it now and again just to see whatâs going on.


Ballum may get interesting, we shall see.

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019), Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Is tonight worth watching ?? What I mean is are Robron on tonight?

----------

Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Apparently Aaron and Robert, as well as Liv, are in both of tonight's episodes. Enjoy.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Apparently Aaron and Robert, as well as Liv, are in both of tonight's episodes. Enjoy.


Hi Eddy thanx for the heads up after ive watched Downtown Abbey on itv3

----------


## pond21

> Is tonight worth watching ?? What I mean is are Robron on tonight?


Hi Paul yeah Robron are in both eps thats be a bonus after all rubbish this week hope you are well

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019), Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Is tonight worth watching ?? What I mean is are Robron on tonight?


Up to now theyâve appeared in both halfâs of the first episode.  :Thumbsup:  :Bow:

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Whenever I see Vic on screen now it annoys me, which is the wrong thing.  It was so obvious that because we saw Roblivion we would see her - sheâs definitely taken over where PD has left off in being the one that turns up during their episodes. :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys looking so good and happy. Doesnât matter what they say when they are on  - just appearing is such a bonus.  :Wub:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019), pond21 (22-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Up to now theyâve appeared in both halfâs of the first episode.


Hi Don what a relief to see our Robron thats a treat  but im still wondering how they going to write our Rob out? like i said if it was prision then we could see aaron visit Rob there like Rob did yeah so the only thing thats left is that he goes on the run yeah? but we are defo going to lots of Robron over the next few months anyway

----------

Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

The Jacob story has really taken a turn towards the complete absurd.

----------

lizann (22-08-2019), Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody i really cant stand Kerry and Amy atm they all going round thinking nothing happening and letting Framk take the blame is awful and i hope it come out what realy happened

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019), Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> The Jacob story has really taken a turn towards the complete absurd.


he should be in counseling

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019), Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Everybody i really cant stand Kerry and Amy atm they all going round thinking nothing happening and letting Framk take the blame is awful and i hope it come out what realy happened


I really hope that Emmerdale are not going to allow, yet another, serious criminal get away with their crime. Enough of this nonsence.

----------

Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I really hope that Emmerdale are not going to allow, yet another, serious criminal get away with their crime. Enough of this nonsence.


If youâre not called Aaron, Liv or Robert you are immune from getting accused of any criminal offence in Emmerdale, that seems to be the rule they follow.😡

----------

EddyBee (22-08-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Paul yeah Robron are in both eps thats be a bonus after all rubbish this week hope you are well


Hi, Yes I am well thank you, I FFWD and enjoyed the Robron seconds we had, summary of the rest.

- Moira/Nate ... Yet another cheating borefest
- Jacob ... Please can we move on from this moody boy, I am sure he has much better material in his acting portfolio.
- Rest was mehhhhh

Come on ED let's get these scripts sorted please.

----------

EddyBee (23-08-2019), Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Up to now they’ve appeared in both half’s of the first episode.



Hi Don, yes caught their bits, the rest was not my cup of tea. Hope you are well  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (23-08-2019), Sug-din (22-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don, yes caught their bits, the rest was not my cup of tea. Hope you are well


Hi Paul - I made the mistake of watching live, thinking we might get a bit more of Robron than we did so I kind of zoned out when they werenât on as Iâm not really interested in much of the other stuff.  Iâll miss all the Robron stuff next week with being away but will catch up when I get back and hopefully I will  still be able to log on here and get the chat from you guys as to what is happening while Iâm away. Iâm fine thanks for asking and hope you are keeping ok. 🙂👍

----------

EddyBee (23-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

where is noah, is he younger than jake, no exams?

----------

EddyBee (23-08-2019), Sug-din (23-08-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> where is noah, is he younger than jake, no exams?


He is 15, Jacob is 16 now..

----------

EddyBee (23-08-2019), lizann (23-08-2019), Sug-din (23-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> He is 15, Jacob is 16 now..


i thought both did exams

----------


## Sug-din

So yesterday we got a happy Roblivion family to keep us interested and then nothing today and next week the **** hits the fan with them. Are we surprised - not at all. 

No Vic either, thereâs another surprise.  :Wal2l: 

So Jessiie is devastated thatâs she lost her job - the one she was hardly ever at.

Kerry having the nerve to stand there and not say a word is disgusting.

----------

EddyBee (23-08-2019), Perdita (23-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> So yesterday we got a happy Roblivion family to keep us interested and then nothing today and next week the **** hits the fan with them. Are we surprised - not at all. 
> 
> No Vic either, there’s another surprise. 
> 
> So Jessiie is devastated that’s she lost her job - the one she was hardly ever at.
> 
> Kerry having the nerve to stand there and not say a word is disgusting.


I went out for dinner with some family members. I'm pleased to see that I missed nothing. Thanks for your note.

----------

Sug-din (24-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning. 🙂

Lovely morning here in London, 16c already with lots of sunshine and a gentle breeze. Temps forecast to rise to approx 29c today, a little too hot for me, but never mind, the fact that it's the weekend will make it easier to cope with. I'm pleased I've done a Sainsburys online shop today, delivery for later this morning, including some nice Magnum ice cream bars which will go down very nicely. 

Have a good weekend all.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (24-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Early September spoilers. More later, I hope.* 

Monday 2nd September - Liv plays down worries.

Wednesday 4th September - Robert is adamant in his stance.

Thursday 5th September (7pm) - Victoria is rattled by a warning.

----------

Sug-din (24-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Wednesday 28/08/19 video preview.*

Robron with Cain and Liv. Aaron and Robert looking very good.  :Cool: 
*
https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...534619136?s=19*

----------

Sug-din (24-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 02/09/19. Week 36.*

Monday 2nd September
Tracy is grateful for Pete's support.
Liv plays down worries.
Jamie offers Leyla a helping hand.

Tuesday 3rd September
Kerry has a confrontation.
Jacob begins to have second thoughts.
Leyla is apprehensive.

Wednesday 4th September
Marlon is shocked by an admission.
Robert is adamant in his stance.
Jimmy's duties leave him flustered.

Thursday 5th September (7pm)
Victoria is rattled by a warning.
Nicola takes on a mission.
Jacob makes a big decision.

Thursday 5th September (8pm)
Tracy is frustrated by a rebuttal.
Dan gives Will food for thought.
Jacob covers his feelings.

Friday 6th September
Tracy takes drastic action.
Dawn's encouraged to make a move.
Chas resolves to reveal the truth.

----------

Perdita (24-08-2019), Sug-din (24-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I went out for dinner with some family members. I'm pleased to see that I missed nothing. Thanks for your note.


Iâm sure the dinner was much more enjoyable than the 1/2hr of Emmerdale.🙂

----------

EddyBee (24-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning. 🙂
> 
> Lovely morning here in London, 16c already with lots of sunshine and a gentle breeze. Temps forecast to rise to approx 29c today, a little too hot for me, but never mind, the fact that it's the weekend will make it easier to cope with. I'm pleased I've done a Sainsburys online shop today, delivery for later this morning, including some nice Magnum ice cream bars which will go down very nicely. 
> 
> Have a good weekend all.


Itâs about 19c here at the moment and lots of sun and slight wind. Great minds think alike I had a Sainsburyâs delivery yesterday.

Hope you and everyone else has a lovely holiday weekend.😀

----------


## Sug-din

> *Early September spoilers. More later, I hope.* 
> 
> Monday 2nd September - Liv plays down worries.
> 
> Wednesday 4th September - Robert is adamant in his stance.
> 
> Thursday 5th September (7pm) - Victoria is rattled by a warning.


Why am I not bothered about Vic being rattled by a warning - unless itâs from Aaron telling her to stand by her brother or else. 😁

Looks like weâre in for some good Robron content over the next few weeks. :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (24-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Wednesday 28/08/19 video preview.*
> 
> Robron with Cain and Liv. Aaron and Robert looking very good. 
> *
> https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...534619136?s=19*


Thanks for link. Iâm avoiding previews for next week with being away so Iâll wait until I come back and do a catch up.👍

----------

EddyBee (24-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks for link. Iâm avoiding previews for next week with being away so Iâll wait until I come back and do a catch up.👍


When are you off? Have a lovely holiday wherever it is you are going.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-08-2019), Sug-din (24-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> When are you off? Have a lovely holiday wherever it is you are going.


Thanks very much. 👋 Tuesday morning. The Lake District for a few days or so. Looking forward to it.🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks very much. �� Tuesday morning. The Lake District for a few days or so. Looking forward to it.��


I love the Lake District. Penrith is reasonably well known to me. I hope the weather remains sunny and fine.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-08-2019), Sug-din (26-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hows everybody lovely weather yeah ive been watching miss marple on Ailbi with Joan Hickson always liked her as her she was a little more serious as the others yeah and then watch Endvour afterwards that i sky+ last last night

----------

EddyBee (25-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-08-2019), flappinfanny (01-09-2019), Sug-din (26-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

A very hot and uncomfortable night, It's 22c as I type, forecast to rise to 31c and beyond, lots of lovely sunshine, with a welcome, very gentle breeze. Far too hot. I'm just pleased that today is a public holiday in England and that I do not have to go work.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-08-2019), Sug-din (26-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> A very hot and uncomfortable night, It's 22c as I type, forecast to rise to 31c and beyond, lots of lovely sunshine, with a welcome, very gentle breeze. Far too hot. I'm just pleased that today is a public holiday in England and that I do not have to go work.


Morning Eddy its warm her too Eddy so looks like weve got lots of Robron contan this week yeah BTW Eddy is our Maxine Alderton still a writer at ED havent seen any eps from her latley or are they keeping Maxine for later on ? matty x

----------

EddyBee (26-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-08-2019), Sug-din (26-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Morning Eddy its warm her too Eddy so looks like weve got lots of Robron contan this week yeah BTW Eddy is our Maxine Alderton still a writer at ED havent seen any eps from her latley or are they keeping Maxine for later on ? matty x


Hello Matty. Maxine is still there, though she hasn't been contributing very much for some time now. I'm hoping that she is being saved for some good stuff somewhere down the line.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-08-2019), Sug-din (26-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my robron friends  :Cheer: 

I know its a public holiday I england and was talking to my cousin earlier and she said its like south spain there so hope you all having fun and staying cool  :Cool: 

its ok here but nothing like that and think we might even have rain later  :Sad: 

thanx for all the spoilers eddie   :Thumbsup: 

looks like lots of the boyz next week  :Love: 

don I hope yo have a great holiday  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (26-08-2019), Sug-din (26-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hello my robron friends 
> 
> I know its a public holiday I england and was talking to my cousin earlier and she said its like south spain there so hope you all having fun and staying cool 
> 
> its ok here but nothing like that and think we might even have rain later 
> 
> thanx for all the spoilers eddie  
> 
> looks like lots of the boyz next week 
> ...


Hi Micheal hope you are well?l looks like we have lots of Robron contant this week yeah what did you think of last few posts? i think something must happen even if Rob did go to prison Aaron could still go and visist Rob like Rob did when Aaron as in Prison so its either they kill him off or go on the run like Andy did and even like Aaron did when he went to France

----------

EddyBee (26-08-2019), Sug-din (26-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal hope you are well?l looks like we have lots of Robron contant this week yeah what did you think of last few posts? i think something must happen even if Rob did go to prison Aaron could still go and visist Rob like Rob did when Aaron as in Prison so its either they kill him off or go on the run like Andy did and even like Aaron did when he went to France


hi matty hows you x i'm great thanx

haven't watch live much lately but will now it theres going to be more robron  :Love:  although see we only got one ep tomorrow  :Sad: 

think youre right about aaron being able to visit robert in prision but he could go on the run cos everyone else does  :Rotfl: 

I just hope that ed don't want to kill robert off cos they annoyed ryan leaving  :Searchme:

----------

EddyBee (26-08-2019), Sug-din (26-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I love the Lake District. Penrith is reasonably well known to me. I hope the weather remains sunny and fine.


Hi Eddy - itâs actually just 13 miles away from Penrith where we are staying and about the same distance from Lake Windermere.👍

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope everyone has had a lovely Bank Holiday and hope you all have a good week. Iâll catch up on here when I can and comment more when Iâve seen the  episodes on my return. Take care everyone, xx

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*From Whats On TV, Spoilers.

Will Victoria lie in court?

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...39000622637059

Next week on Emmerdale.

https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...39687511240705*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Inside Soap.*

An interview with Isabel Hodgins.

The truth hurts; as Victoria battles her conscience while her brother Robert prepares to stand trial. 

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...42645674098688*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*TV Times, spoilers.

Will Victoria lie for Robert?

https://twitter.com/toastandhoodies/...44679508881408*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), Perdita (27-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robert's plea hearing.*

It's crunch time for Robert as his plea hearing approaches next week. Robert is irritable as he reads through his case and not even Aaron's reassurance manages to lift his spirits.

Later, in a meeting with his solicitor, Robert is shocked when he's told that his best option is to plead guilty, but he refuses. He's adamant that Victoria's testimony will turn his case around, but his sister is starting to have second thoughts.

Later in the week, the family steel themselves in the courtroom – what will the result be?

*Victoria struggles with her conscience.*

Knowing Robert's whole future could be determined by her testimony, Victoria is in turmoil about her lies. She knows Robert's attack on Lee wasn't self-defence, despite what she told police, but aware Robert's sentencing could be affected by her words, Vic is torn.

Unable to cope with the burden alone, Vic confesses to a shocked Marlon that she lied to the police to help Robert. Believing that lying in court would make her no better than her rapist Lee, Vic doesn't know what to do.

*Digital Spy.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> *Robert's plea hearing.*
> 
> It's crunch time for Robert as his plea hearing approaches next week. Robert is irritable as he reads through his case and not even Aaron's reassurance manages to lift his spirits.
> 
> Later, in a meeting with his solicitor, Robert is shocked when he's told that his best option is to plead guilty, but he refuses. He's adamant that Victoria's testimony will turn his case around, but his sister is starting to have second thoughts.
> 
> Later in the week, the family steel themselves in the courtroom – what will the result be?
> 
> *Victoria struggles with her conscience.*
> ...



Victoria and her conscience, and Marlon as well. I guess the chances are high that Victoria will be dropping Robert in it. It is not looking at all good for Robert.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), Perdita (28-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Victoria and her conscience, and Marlon as well. I guess the chances are high that Victoria will be dropping Robert in it. It is not looking at all good for Robert.


Shame that the only way they could think of Robert leaving Emmerdale is by seemingly sending him to prison   :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (28-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Lee should not win

----------

EddyBee (28-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), lizann (28-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Victoria and her conscience, and Marlon as well. I guess the chances are high that Victoria will be dropping Robert in it. It is not looking at all good for Robert.


Hi Eddy if Vic does that she is no sister of Rob and ED is so wrong going down this path for a rapist to feel sorry for but if the st Andy did what Rob and then Vic will say he did it for me and looking out for her but of course its nasty and bad bad Rob but i still saying something happens and ROB and Ryan is noting leaving to the end of the year and if it was jail then Aaron would still and visit Rob yeah just like like Rob did

----------

EddyBee (28-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

Well good Robron contant tonight loved the end just a bit of Drama along the way oh poor Rob he was looking out for his husband and didnt want to worry his husband who he loves so much but as some sploiers next week that Aaron backs up his husband as i thought he would they back each other all the way and Rob`s face when he walked up stairs of course he lied he wanted to protect His husband

----------

EddyBee (28-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

The thing that I am really struggling with is that, so far, it looks like a repulsive rapist will walk free and unpunished for his very serious crime. Meanwhile, an innocent man is going to be punished for reacting against the vicious provocations of the man who raped his sister.

Is that the important story that Emmerdale felt had to be told? What sort of message does that send out? The fact that Ryan is leaving does not give Emmerdale any excuse to allow the innocent to be punished, whilst the guilty walk free.

All in all, I am sick and tired of Emmerdale repeatedly allowing the guilty to walk free. Let's face it, Debbie did in the acid attack story, as did Moira after murdering Emma, a woman portrayed as having very serious mental health issues. Kerry?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), pond21 (28-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019), tammyy2j (29-08-2019)

----------


## pond21

> The thing that I am really struggling with is that, so far, it looks like a repulsive rapist will walk free and unpunished for his very serious crime. Meanwhile, an innocent man is going to be punished for reacting against the vicious provocations of the man who raped his sister.
> 
> Is that the important story that Emmerdale felt had to be told? What sort of message does that send out? The fact that Ryan is leaving does not give Emmerdale any excuse to allow the innocent to be punished, whilst the guilty walk free.
> 
> All in all, I am sick and tired of Emmerdale repeatedly allowing the guilty to walk free. Let's face it, Debbie did in the acid attack story, as did Moira after murdering Emma, a woman portrayed as having very serious mental health issues. Kerry?


Hi Eddy i argee with you 100% TPTB have totally messed this up bi time but of course there could be a twist in there yeah good Robron contant tonight and what did  you think of last few posts? about if Rob goes to jail? and aaron aaron visting him? if Ryan was leaving so something must happen yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (29-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Eddy i argee with you 100% TPTB have totally messed this up bi time but *of course there could be a twist in there* yeah good Robron contant tonight and what did  you think of last few posts? about if Rob goes to jail? and aaron aaron visting him? if Ryan was leaving so something must happen yeah


hi matty  :Cheer: 

I keep thinking there must be twist or something like that cos for all the mess up that ed do for sure they cannot seriously leave it with lee being the victim getting away with it and robert goin to prison for life

haven't got a clue what it could be though unless its something completely mad like lee recovers enough to get to robert and kill him and then lee goes away for life 

*do not* want that obvs but just a mad guess cos I'm not sure ryan is planning on coming back and he said things like its not up to him

----------

EddyBee (29-08-2019), Sug-din (30-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Has the rape investigation and case been dropped for lack of evidence, I thought Lee might have done it in the past so more victims could come forward, Lee's mother if she wants contact with her grandchild might be the one to get through to Lee to admit his guilt

I know Robert is no saint and has done bad things in the past but for Lee to win and Robert to end up in prison for this is stupid

----------

EddyBee (29-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2019), lizann (29-08-2019), Perdita (29-08-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy i argee with you 100% TPTB have totally messed this up bi time but of course there could be a twist in there yeah good Robron contant tonight and what did  you think of last few posts? about if Rob goes to jail? and aaron aaron visting him? if Ryan was leaving so something must happen yeah


I'm not sure which way this story line will go. It is such a mess. Like you, I hope there is a twist but I can't see what it could possibly be. 

The fact is Ryan is leaving. Sending his character to prison means that Robron did not have an argument and split up. That is something that, given the story that we have been told these last few years, would not be believed. It also means that the very popular Robert character does not get killed off and is saved in case Ryan wants to come back.

Prison also gives Danny the chance to act his socks off playing the depressed broken-hearted lover. My guess is that Aaron will, at first, visit Robert in prison off-screen. What happens later, I do not know.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I'm not sure which way this story line will go. It is such a mess. Like you, I hope there is a twist but I can't see what it could possibly be. 
> 
> The fact is Ryan is leaving. Sending his character to prison means that Robron did not have an argument and split up. That is something that, given the story that we have been told these last few years, would not be believed. It also means that the very popular Robert character does not get killed off and is saved in case Ryan wants to come back.
> 
> Prison also gives Danny the chance to act his socks off playing the depressed broken-hearted lover. My guess is that Aaron will, at first, visit Robert in prison off-screen. What happens later, I do not know.


Hi Eddy good points a have feeling the sentance could be less in the end yeah like you ED have not done  this s/l well getting the rapist and feel sorry for well in fact it should the other way round yeah i know they had to do something when Ryan leave they could have done a diferent s/l yeah mybe they could find somebody else that lee done yeah all palisble and i think Ryan could be a short time yeah just like Danny was

----------

EddyBee (29-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

lee's mammy is coming back to corrie

----------

EddyBee (29-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Inside Soap.*
> 
> An interview with Isabel Hodgins.
> 
> The truth hurts; as Victoria battles her conscience while her brother Robert prepares to stand trial. 
> 
> *https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...42645674098688*


I actually wish sheâd stop doing these articles as instead of making me feel more sympathy for her character it makes me dislike her more, which is what Iâm sure they are not trying to achieve. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (30-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Just back from time away so havenât caught up with episodes for this week and probably won't Until Sunday at the earliest. Hope everyone has had a good week. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (30-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Just back from time away so havenât caught up with episodes for this week and probably won't Until Sunday at the earliest. Hope everyone has had a good week. 🙂


hi don  :Cheer:  hope you had a lovely holiday as it was great weather there wasn't it  :Cool:

----------

EddyBee (30-08-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

that guy at the hospital with vic theres obvs more to him than just accident meeting  :Searchme: 

eddie you usually know stuff is he connect with lee somehow  :Confused:

----------

EddyBee (30-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> that guy at the hospital with vic theres obvs more to him than just accident meeting 
> 
> eddie you usually know stuff is he connect with lee somehow


lee is still in hospital so could be a mate

----------

EddyBee (30-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Just back from time away so havenât caught up with episodes for this week and probably won't Until Sunday at the earliest. Hope everyone has had a good week. 🙂


Welcome back.  :Smile: 

I hope you had a great holiday.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> that guy at the hospital with vic theres obvs more to him than just accident meeting 
> 
> eddie you usually know stuff is he connect with lee somehow


I'm afraid, I can't help. I know nothing, but I am looking.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> that guy at the hospital with vic theres obvs more to him than just accident meeting 
> 
> eddie you usually know stuff is he connect with lee somehow


Could just be a guy they introduced to show how nervous and untrusting Victoria still is with strange men???

----------

EddyBee (30-08-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), lizann (30-08-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019), tammyy2j (31-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Could just be a guy they introduced to show how nervous and untrusting Victoria still is with strange men???


yes could be

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

Gorgeous morning here in north London, totally lovely with wall to wall sunshine, presently 17c with a good breeze. 

I hope everyone here has a great weekend. Enjoy.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 09/09/19.Week 37.*

Monday 9th September.
Tracy overhears a covert conversation.
Rishi reveals his plans.
Al tempts Jessie with a job.

Wednesday 11th September.
Marlon catches Jessie out.
Moira and Nate are interrupted.
Doug is riddled with guilt.

Thursday 12th September (7pm).
Jessie and Al reminisce about their past.
Moira and Nateâs plans are thwarted.
Doug is caught red-handed.

Thursday 12th September (8pm).
Marlon admits his frustrations.
Jessie gives in to temptation.
Mandy makes an appearance.

Friday 13th September.
Charity dreads whatâs to come.
Moira has second thoughts.
Mandy catches up with the Dingles.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robert and Victoria.*

Short article in TV Mag, with a picture of the 2 of them with Aaron and Liv. 

*https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...15174436347910*

I really do not think I can watch the odious Victoria struggling with her conscience as to what is the right/wrong thing for her to do.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), Perdita (01-09-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody im watching some Lewis and enedvour now nothing else to watch yeah whats everybody else doing?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-09-2019), Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Robert and Victoria.*
> 
> Short article in TV Mag, with a picture of the 2 of them with Aaron and Liv. 
> 
> *https://twitter.com/robrondiaries/st...15174436347910*
> 
> I really do not think I can watch the odious Victoria struggling with her conscience as to what is the right/wrong thing for her to do.


I feel the same. I really can't be bothered with Vic and I still havenât caught up with last week yet but comments Iâve seen online in various places it seems she was particularly annoying and is going to get even worse this week.

----------

EddyBee (02-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don  hope you had a lovely holiday as it was great weather there wasn't it


Hi Micheal 👋 had a lovely time thanks. The weather was great till the day we left and it started to rain and strong winds but weather was glorious when we got home. 🙂

----------


## Sug-din

> Welcome back. 
> 
> I hope you had a great holiday.


Thank you I did have a great time.  :Thumbsup:

----------

EddyBee (02-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Itâs my birthday today, so Iâll see what excitement that brings.  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## EddyBee

> it’s my birthday today, so i’ll see what excitement that brings.


 :Cheer: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY HAPPY RETURNS.  :Smile: 

Have a lovely day.

----------

Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY HAPPY RETURNS. 
> 
> Have a lovely day.


Thank you. 👍🍾

----------

EddyBee (02-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

> It’s my birthday today, so I’ll see what excitement that brings.


happy birthday

----------

Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*The reason behind the Woolpack's closure.*

_We are investing in our infrastructure in Leeds and updating our studio lighting to new LED lights, which use far less electricity in line with ITV's carbon reduction policy and helping make Emmerdale one of the most sustainable dramas in the UK.

Don't worry, they'll all be back inside the cosy Woolpack in time for the cold weather._

*ITV.*

----------

Sug-din (02-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I have eventually caught up with last weeks episodes and it didnât actually take long as I only watched the scenes that included our boys & most of the Liv scenes when they werenât around with one exception.

Vic was very aggravating, turning the Robert reveal around so it was all about her again and nothing about how Robert or any of the rest of his ârealâ family felt about it and because of the aggravation I did not watch any of the Vic hospital scenes on her own  so donât know what happened there and didnât watch the scene with her and Liv which is quite sad really as I do now like the character of Liv.  I got further annoyed with her giving advice as she thought it was to Robron to let Liv cope on her own. I was actually hoping that Aaron would have turned around and told her to mind her own business and also I even thought when she hugged Robert in The Mill she wasnât actually being sincere from the expression on her face. Iâm sure this is not the way the programme wants me to feel about a rape victim - there must be something wrong in the story lining somewhere. She is becoming more and more like PD with every appearance. I actually just wish that her & Diane would stay as far away from Roblivion as possible and let them have some quality time together.

The Robron scenes were very good, the reveal scene was harsh and didnât really like the way Aaron spoke to Robert but you could see it was really because heâs just so worried that heâs going to lose him. It would have been nicer to have a quality scene with just Robron & even Liv discussing how they feel and working it out together without the other two being there, which I felt at times was unnecessary.

The boys did look exceptionally good though and their chemistry in any type of scenes is still  top drawer. :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (02-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Been out tonight and just caught up with tonightâs episode. Again I ffwd through most of it except the Robron scenes. It was good to see the boys so happy together and trying to spend as much time as a couple as they can.  Both looking good x Robert looking even blonder than usual and Aaronâs hair doesnât look as bad short as I thought it might. Wish we could get some more of these happier scenes.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (03-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Been out tonight and just caught up with tonight’s episode. Again I ffwd through most of it except the Robron scenes. It was good to see the boys so happy together and trying to spend as much time as a couple as they can.  Both looking good x Robert looking even blonder than usual and Aaron’s hair doesn’t look as bad short as I thought it might. Wish we could get some more of these happier scenes.


I'm more or less watching Emmerdale in exactly the same way as you. I can no longer watch scenes with Moira or Victoria in them. Victoria has irritated me since the days of PD, but I could just about manage to watch her. That is no longer the case. It's not just a matter of not liking the way that she is treating her brother, it's also because her attitude is unbelievable, totally plot-driven.

As for Moira, what can I say? One of my favourite characters ruined even further. Turning her into a killer was bad enough, but this Nate nonsense is just too much. Once again, it is unbelievable, as well as unpleasant. Cain and Moira just reunited, could the Emmerdale producers find no better story for them? 

I'm not sure what I am going to do once Robert leaves the village. What I am sure about is that I am looking forward to watching Eastenders, for the first time in a very long time, and becoming increasingly not bothered by Emmerdale.

----------

Perdita (03-09-2019), Sug-din (03-09-2019), tammyy2j (03-09-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It’s my birthday today, so I’ll see what excitement that brings.


Happy Belated Birthday

----------

Sug-din (03-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Happy Belated Birthday


Thank you. 👍

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Itâs my birthday today, so Iâll see what excitement that brings.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday Don X

 :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (03-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY for yesterday Don X


Thanks for your greetings  Paul. 👍x

----------


## Sug-din

I think Iâll watch something else and come back to just watch recording of tonightâs episode as at least there you donât need to watch scenes youâd rather not see and we know which ones they are.☹️

----------


## Sug-din

Well it didnât take long to catch up tonight - yet again only watched Roblivion scenes. They looked good. :Wub:  It really is going to be difficult to carry on watching after Ryan leaves unless every scene includes Aaron/Danny.   :Heart: 

Was it really necessary to have tha person in every other scene  - no wonder I donât know what else happened or was said by anyone, he seemed to be all over the place.  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (03-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Well it didn’t take long to catch up tonight - yet again only watched Roblivion scenes. They looked good. It really is going to be difficult to carry on watching after Ryan leaves unless every scene includes Aaron/Danny.  
> 
> Was it really necessary to have tha person in every other scene  - no wonder I don’t know what else happened or was said by anyone, he seemed to be all over the place.


I didn't even bother to watch. Straight to Eastenders, excellent episode.

----------


## Sug-din

> I didn't even bother to watch. Straight to Eastenders, excellent episode.


If you try and do a catch up of their bits only on YouTube you might enjoy them. I might dip back into Eastenders soon - havenât watched for some time. :Ponder: .

----------


## EddyBee

Phew, Aaron and Robert looked so good in tonight's episode.  :Smile: 

 :Heart: 

A little too much of Moira and Victoria, but otherwise a good episode.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (04-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Phew, Aaron and Robert looked so good in tonight's episode. 
> 
> 
> 
> A little too much of Moira and Victoria, but otherwise a good episode.


H i Eddy yes it was but once again it has to all about poor Vic how she feeling what about her Brother Robert he`s it bits and is so worried about his husband and Liv and that he might go to jail and he will be without his husband but i know they did jail s/l to make way fro Ryan departure but could there be a twist coming and mybe the poilce find somebody else that Lee Raped ?

----------

Sug-din (04-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Phew, Aaron and Robert looked so good in tonight's episode. 
> 
> 
> 
> A little too much of Moira and Victoria, but otherwise a good episode.


Havenât watched yet - had a feeling thereâd be a lot more Vic tonight - if there are scenes of her with someone else other than Robron Iâll probably ffwd them.  Looking forward to seeing the boys looking good though.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (04-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Haven’t watched yet - had a feeling there’d be a lot more Vic tonight - if there are scenes of her with someone else other than Robron I’ll probably ffwd them.  Looking forward to seeing the boys looking good though.


Victoria is with Marlon, as well as the boys. It's easy to skip her bits. Anyone would think that it is all about her.

----------

Sug-din (04-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Victoria is with Marlon, as well as the boys. It's easy to skip her bits. Anyone would think that it is all about her.


Have watched it now, only the scenes that Robron were in - firstly having that open discussion in the Cafe was ridiculous - what Solicitor would meet a client in a trial in such an public place and involve people in their conversation even if they are family members? Secondly - Vic letâs her self in and then plays her holier than though card, all about how she feels.  Iâm sorry but if I was Aaron I would have asked her to leave there and then and told her never to let herself into their house again. Has she not thought that if Robert goes to prison that Lee will still hassle her  and sheâll not have Robert to turn to then and if she tries to get Aaron involved he should just tell her to get lost. I didnât think I could possibly hate her any more than I did but I do. This is not the way you should feel about a rape victim - Iâm sure it isnât. :Wal2l: 

As you said though the boys did look so good tonight. :Wub:  :Heart:

----------


## pond21

> Have watched it now, only the scenes that Robron were in - firstly having that open discussion in the Cafe was ridiculous - what Solicitor would meet a client in a trial in such an public place and involve people in their conversation even if they are family members? Secondly - Vic letâs her self in and then plays her holier than though card, all about how she feels.  Iâm sorry but if I was Aaron I would have asked her to leave there and then and told her never to let herself into their house again. Has she not thought that if Robert goes to prison that Lee will still hassle her  and sheâll not have Robert to turn to then and if she tries to get Aaron involved he should just tell her to get lost. I didnât think I could possibly hate her any more than I did but I do. This is not the way you should feel about a rape victim - Iâm sure it isnât.
> 
> As you said though the boys did look so good tonight.


Hi Don i argee 100% its all about me me me me poor Vic rubbish just think about your bro for a momment and hows its affecting him and his husband but it will never will be but on the other hand if it was st Andy doing it then it will be ah good on him for looking out for him

----------

Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Have watched it now, only the scenes that Robron were in - firstly having that open discussion in the Cafe was ridiculous - what Solicitor would meet a client in a trial in such an public place and involve people in their conversation even if they are family members? Secondly - Vic letâs her self in and then plays her holier than though card, all about how she feels.  Iâm sorry but if I was Aaron I would have asked her to leave there and then and told her never to let herself into their house again. Has she not thought that if Robert goes to prison that Lee will still hassle her  and sheâll not have Robert to turn to then and if she tries to get Aaron involved he should just tell her to get lost. I didnât think I could possibly hate her any more than I did but I do. This is not the way you should feel about a rape victim - Iâm sure it isnât.
> 
> As you said though the boys did look so good tonight.


Hi Don what did you think of my lasy post i did to Eddy? matty x

----------


## Paul_Robs

Just watched tonights episode well ....

1. If Vic was my sister I think I would have told her to leave, he was doing everything to protect her, she was raped and her behaviour is quite frankly ridiculous as much as violence is never the solution to anything the rapist should not be raised above her caring brother.

2. Who the hell allows someone no matter who they are to march in to the privacy of their home without even a knock on the door - how bloody rude and arrogant.

3. ED has lost the plot, Lee the rapist (and we know he is because it was screened) is now the victim, unless there is a major twist coming it is making rape acceptable and the shocked/protective and sometimes irrational behaviour of the raped parties family are the criminal - shame on you Emmerdale and ITV - I really hope your current presentation that rape will be forgotten and distressing the victim & family is OK is turned on its head.

Loved Robron tonight + Liv, they are a loving and happy family and so nice to watch - ruined nightly by Victoria-Moan-Fest.

----------

EddyBee (05-09-2019), pond21 (05-09-2019), Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Just watched tonights episode well ....
> 
> 1. If Vic was my sister I think I would have told her to leave, he was doing everything to protect her, she was raped and her behaviour is quite frankly ridiculous as much as violence is never the solution to anything the rapist should not be raised above her caring brother.
> 
> 2. Who the hell allows someone no matter who they are to march in to the privacy of their home without even a knock on the door - how bloody rude and arrogant.
> 
> 3. ED has lost the plot, Lee the rapist (and we know he is because it was screened) is now the victim, unless there is a major twist coming it is making rape acceptable and the shocked/protective and sometimes irrational behaviour of the raped parties family are the criminal - shame on you Emmerdale and ITV - I really hope your current presentation that rape will be forgotten and distressing the victim & family is OK is turned on its head.
> 
> Loved Robron tonight + Liv, they are a loving and happy family and so nice to watch - ruined nightly by Victoria-Moan-Fest.


Agree with everything.

----------

Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody i had a feeling Rob would do that but lets hope when it to trail ED will show why he did it and not just do a guilty verdict knowing that Ryan is leaving and theres a twist coming like that lee will be charged with rape at the momment Ed is letting a rapist getting  of scott free let of mybe we have to wait and see we all know Ryan is going around latse Autum so it months yet

----------

Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Well, I was going to watch later. However, I got a good hint of what happens over on the DS Appreciation thread, so I'm going to not watch. I didn't sign-up for utter rubbish like this. Not good enough Emmerdale.  :Mad:

----------

Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Well, I was going to watch later. However, I got a good hint of what happens over on the DS Appreciation thread, so I'm going to not watch. I didn't sign-up for utter rubbish like this. Not good enough Emmerdale.


Hi Eddy i argee but we  did have some good Robron contant i liked the Robron Hugs missed those a smal kiss or too woulnt have gone a miss yeah and lets lest hope we have a twist or 2 coming up yeah

----------

Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

did rob plead guilty to save vic lying in the trial? how is lee's mam not done for harassment?

----------

EddyBee (05-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

> did rob plead guilty to save vic lying in the trial? how is lee's mam not done for harassment?


Hi There i argee how dare she just burst into Robron house like that and that attack on vic in court she is just blind and really cant see what her son is like or mybe theres a twist coming she really donet think Rob just go round hitting people just like that yeah and ED really wants us to feel sorry the rapist come on now ED lets see you do the right thing and let Lee get whats coming to him yeah i know Ryan is leaving but surly they couldve find a different way to write Rob out  if you know whjat im saying

----------

EddyBee (05-09-2019), lizann (06-09-2019), Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Havenât watched tonight yet as I was out being a Member of a Casting Committee for a Panto production at our local theatre later in the year/start of next. From the comments Iâve seen on here Iâm not sure Iâll want to either. Sounds like the usual rubbish ED have been feeding us lately.
 :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (05-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Haven’t watched tonight yet as I was out being a Member of a Casting Committee for a Panto production at our local theatre later in the year/start of next. From the comments I’ve seen on here I’m not sure I’ll want to either. Sounds like the usual rubbish ED have been feeding us lately.


A few Robron cuddles are not enough to get me to watch this rubbish. A quick read of a few posts on DS, going back to about 7.30pm, reveals the full horror. No thank you, it's not for me.

----------

Sug-din (05-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I made the mistake of watching the recording of tonight only the Robron bits and Iâm sorry but the main thing Iâm going to say is - I hate Vic and I always will. Seeing her face in nearly every Robron scene tonight was really annoying  - even when they were trying to have a close conversation in the Court house she couldnât step away and leave them on their own. Even after all that stuff in the Court it was âMe, Me, Meâ with her.  :Angry:  :Wal2l: 

The only positive thing was that our boys looked so so good.  :Heart:  :Wub:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (06-09-2019), flappinfanny (06-09-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I made the mistake of watching the recording of tonight only the Robron bits and Iâm sorry but the main thing Iâm going to say is - I hate Vic and I always will. Seeing her face in nearly every Robron scene tonight was really annoying  - even when they were trying to have a close conversation in the Court house she couldnât step away and leave them on their own. Even after all that stuff in the Court it was âMe, Me, Meâ with her. 
> 
> The only positive thing was that our boys looked so so good.


Is it me or does Ryan Hawley look the best he ever has since joining Emmerdale as Robert.  He looks leaner, blonder and has lovely white teeth.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (06-09-2019), Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Is it me or does Ryan Hawley look the best he ever has since joining Emmerdale as Robert.  He looks leaner, blonder and has lovely white teeth.


Oh, it's not just you. He looks better than ever before.  :Smile: 

 :Wub:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019), Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So we had some lovely scenes with Chas & Robert & Chas & Aaron and then we get Vic appearing and the fighting begins again. FGS can she just stay away and stop ruining their scenes.  Can we at least have one episode without her in it. 

The boys looking good again :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (06-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> So we had some lovely scenes with Chas & Robert & Chas & Aaron and then we get Vic appearing and the fighting begins again. FGS can she just stay away and stop ruining their scenes.  Can we at least have one episode without her in it. 
> 
> The boys looking good again


Agreed. 

All in all a good episode, but far too much of that human foghorn.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019), Sug-din (06-09-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

In Thursdays double bill, I did think the scenes at the end with Robert and Aaron were very well played by both actors, probably not a popular opinion on other forums, but never the less true.

----------

EddyBee (07-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019), Sug-din (07-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press Center spoilers for the week beginning 16/09/19. Week 38.*

Monday 16th September.
Chas tries to offer a fresh perspective.
Dan finds himself with an admirer.
Willâs situation leaves him frustrated.

Tuesday 17th September.
Charity attempts to get answers.
Robert and Aaron decide to help Marlon.
Harriet throws caution to the wind.

Wednesday 18th September.
Mandy is rattled by a close call.
Victoriaâs emotions bubble over.
Marlon makes a heartfelt plea.

Thursday 19th September (7pm).
Chas rumbles a secret.
Jai is stunned by an arrival.
Aaron makes a surprising offer.

Thursday 19th September (8pm).
Robert is confused by Aaronâs behaviour.
Jai tries to figure out his next step.
Kimâs feelings begin to change.

Friday 20th September.
To follow.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019), Sug-din (07-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Am I an awful person because Iâm looking forward to next weeks episodes as Iâve seen that Diane and Victoria arenât on the cast list?🤔

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019), flappinfanny (08-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning everyone. 👋

Itâs only 13c here this morning and a bit windy but at least itâs fine.  Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend.🙂🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Am I an awful person because Iâm looking forward to next weeks episodes as Iâve seen that Diane and Victoria arenât on the cast list?🤔


Not at all. 

 :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019), Sug-din (07-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Hello and good morning. I hope everyone is having a great weekend.  :Smile: 

Dry and very sunny here in London, but cool, presently 11c.  :Smile: 

In other news, Andy Sugden actor, Kelvin Fletcher, will be competing on Strictly Come Dancing. He's replacing a contestant that had to drop out after being injured on the launch show. Best wishes and lots of good luck to Kelvin.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019), lizann (08-09-2019), Perdita (08-09-2019), Sug-din (08-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Kelvin’s Instagram video message.*

Reply from Danny Miller and others from Emmerdale.

*https://www.instagram.com/p/B2Jc2lpB...=1187qlqz2u82d*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-09-2019), Sug-din (08-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Kelvinâs Instagram video message.*
> 
> Reply from Danny Miller and others from Emmerdale.
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/B2Jc2lpB...=1187qlqz2u82d*


thanx eddie  :Cheer:  hope you well

do you think danny might go to that show to support kelvin  :Confused: 

any idea what it is that is with robron on 19th I wonder if it is aaron doing something like saying he'll give evidence that he saw it all and it wasn't roberts fault  :Searchme: 

not sure how this week going to turn out as there doesn't seem to much mention for the guyz  :Sad: 

hope everyone else well and had nice weekend  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (08-09-2019), Sug-din (08-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> thanx eddie  hope you well
> 
> do you think danny might go to that show to support kelvin 
> 
> any idea what it is that is with robron on 19th I wonder if it is aaron doing something like saying he'll give evidence that he saw it all and it wasn't roberts fault 
> 
> not sure how this week going to turn out as there doesn't seem to much mention for the guyz 
> 
> hope everyone else well and had nice weekend


If invited, I'm certain Danny would go to the Strictly show to support Kelvin. It all looks like good fun.

I'm not sure about the 19th. I'm looking for some info.

----------

flappinfanny (08-09-2019), Sug-din (08-09-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

I may even watch (record) bits of Strictly just to see Mr Fletcher.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (09-09-2019), Sug-din (09-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron spoilers for next week and Danny Miller interview in TV Now magazine.*

Danny Miller on the front cover.

*https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...nterview-in-tv*

----------

Sug-din (09-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Ryan Hawley is at the TV Choice awards.* 

He has been nominated.
*
https://twitter.com/hearteyesdingle/...277526017?s=21

https://twitter.com/hearteyesdingle/...952462856?s=21*

*https://twitter.com/TVChoice/status/...194642433?s=19*

The last one is a picture of Ryan.

----------

Sug-din (09-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Aaron spoilers for next week and Danny Miller interview in TV Now magazine.*
> 
> Danny Miller on the front cover.
> 
> *https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...nterview-in-tv*


Sadly what Iâm getting from that article is that the final scenes for our boys  have already been filmed - so maybe Ryan is leaving sooner than we thought. Hope Iâve picked it up wrong.  :Sad:  :Crying:

----------


## EddyBee

> Sadly what I’m getting from that article is that the final scenes for our boys  have already been filmed - so maybe Ryan is leaving sooner than we thought. Hope I’ve picked it up wrong.


They are still filming and that has been confirmed. That article is not clear

----------

Sug-din (09-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> They are still filming and that has been confirmed. That article is not clear


Thanks for the info Eddy. Thatâs good to hear. There were some bits when I read it didnât seem right especially as they still have the Robron ship name written wrong after all these years, so itâs good to know they are still active. :Cheer:  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (09-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Enjoyed all the scenes of the boys tonight. Pleased they made up quickly and it wasnât dragged on for ages. The hug, the kiss the, You know, I Know, the chat it was so them and the chemistry between them is still there. ❤️ :Love:  :Wub:  They both looked good too.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (09-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Enjoyed all the scenes of the boys tonight. Pleased they made up quickly and it wasnât dragged on for ages. The hug, the kiss the, You know, I Know, the chat it was so them and the chemistry between them is still there. ❤️ They both looked good too.


Tonight was a really good episode for Robron content.  :Heart: 

 :Cheer:

----------

Sug-din (09-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Ryan Hawley interview at tonight's TV Choice awards.

https://twitter.com/heatworld/status...62959755825152*

----------

Sug-din (10-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

is chas living at the farm with paddy?

----------


## EddyBee

*Best Soap Emmerdale.

https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...83712647680001*

Picture with Ryan who lost to Danny Dyer.

----------

Sug-din (10-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Dingles at War! What's On TV.*

Trouble brewing as Aaron steals from thieving relative Mandy
*
https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...12187966353409*

----------

Sug-din (10-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*‘Aaron has cash to burn!’. Inside Soap.

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...15459347292161*

----------

Sug-din (10-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale star Danny Miller opens up over Aaron Dingle's future without Robert Sugden.*

"I'm looking forward to seeing Aaron have a bit of a rebellion."
*
Article here, DS, 10/09/19.*

----------

Sug-din (10-09-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> *‘Aaron has cash to burn!’. Inside Soap.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...15459347292161*


Why does he burn Mandy's money?

----------


## Sug-din

> *Best Soap Emmerdale.
> 
> https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...83712647680001*
> 
> Picture with Ryan who lost to Danny Dyer.


Itâs a shame Ryan didnât win the award  but he and Danny Miller will always be winners in my eyes. 👍 🏆

----------

EddyBee (10-09-2019), flappinfanny (12-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *âAaron has cash to burn!â. Inside Soap.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...15459347292161*



Yet again they are repeating an iconic Robron scene - the money burning at the yard.  Can they not let the boys have something that is just theirs? Thatâs probably because all the best original ideas involved our boys at some point in their relationship. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (10-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Has everyone remembered thereâs no ED tonight because of the football? ☹️

Unfortunately we probably wonât see anymore of Robron this week anyway, now theyâve made up. Hope Iâm wrong but at least we can imagine what they are up to whilst they are not on screen. :Moonie:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (10-09-2019), Perdita (10-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Why does he burn Mandy's money?


I don't think he really does that. He just pretends to do that to teach her lesson. Apparently Mandy tells all the Dingles that she is broke and starts borrowing money from them, not paying her and her son's way, and so on. Aaron feels that she needs to be taught a lesson as she had no need to borrow as she had her own money.

----------

Sug-din (11-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Kelvin chats about Strictly Come Dancing.*

All dressed up.

*https://twitter.com/bbcstrictly/stat...08406707064833*

----------

flappinfanny (12-09-2019), Sug-din (11-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

It appears from what Iâve seen online that I was a bit premature thinking that because Vic & Diane werenât on this week that we might get some good Robron scenes without them interrupting but it appears that sadly, the boys arenât on either, unless they make an unexpected appearance.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (11-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sadly I wasnât interested enough in any of the characters tonight ( not even Chas or Doug) to stop the ffwd at any point throughout the whole episode.   :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (11-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sadly I wasn’t interested enough in any of the characters tonight ( not even Chas or Doug) to stop the ffwd at any point throughout the whole episode.


It was extremely dull.

----------

Sug-din (11-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Despite the fact that there was no Robron tonight, the episodes were good. Great to see the return of the legend that is Mandy Dingle, and the Doug/Pollard/Rodney 'pot' story was hilarious.

What did spoil the episodes was far too much Moira rubbish. It is such a shame that the Emmerdale producers have continued their policy of ruining this character.

----------

lizann (13-09-2019), Sug-din (12-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Despite the fact that there was no Robron tonight, the episodes were good. Great to see the return of the legend that is Mandy Dingle, and the Doug/Pollard/Rodney 'pot' story was hilarious.
> 
> What did spoil the episodes was far too much Moira rubbish. It is such a shame that the Emmerdale producers have continued their policy of ruining this character.


Thanks for your comments. I havenât watched yet but after what youâve said Iâll have to catch up on it.👍

----------

EddyBee (12-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

al on footy team but no aaron ellis jacob nate liam dan or rob

----------

Sug-din (14-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning, 23/09/19. Week 39.*

Monday 23rd September.
Jamie blames himself for an accident.
Graham demands answers.
Faith rejects Bear’s advances.

Tuesday 24th September.
Andrea hides her secret dread.
Dawn and Laurel plan a surprise.
Ellis seeks advice from Billy.

Wednesday 25th September.
Moira finds herself trapped.
Harriet’s secret is exposed.
Belle and Ellis open up about their feelings.

Thursday 26th September (7pm).
Moira is shocked by a discovery.
Graham forms a plan.
Mandy decides to help Paddy.

Thursday 26th September (8pm).
Cain begins to question Moira’s actions.
Chas admits her true feelings.
Doug decides to come clean.

Friday 27th September.
Laurel urges Jai to do the right thing. Rodney and Eric are on a mission. Cain is supportive of Moira.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019), Sug-din (14-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Roron and Marlon, spoiler for next week.*
*
https://twitter.com/RyanAHawleyFans/...398040064?s=19*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019), Sug-din (14-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Have had visitors and have only just called caught up  with Thursdays and Fridays episodes and I'm sorry but I have nothing really constructive to say so thatâs all Iâll say.  :Ponder: 


Looking forward to the boys being around next week❤️ :Wub:  and hopefully Vic & Diane are off doing their own thing - somewhere else. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Itâs windy here but at least it's fine.  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (14-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans anybody seen the Downtown Abbey Film yet?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow Fans anybody seen the Downtown Abbey Film yet?


Hi Matty 👋 - havenât seen it yet but will see it when I can. 👍

Hope youâve had a good weekend. 🤗

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty 👋 - havenât seen it yet but will see it when I can. 👍
> 
> Hope youâve had a good weekend. 🤗


Hi Don im fine just had a windfull had a refund on a PPI i had Â£3500  about to watch Endvour now what i taped last night i see ITV3 have taked Lewis on frid nights yeah and it looks like we going to have lots or Robron over the next few weeks and i bet we going to to have a few twists along the way i just cant belive ED are shoving Vanity down our throats thinking they are going take over when Robron are no longer that be never happen there`s only 1 power couple in ED and thats Robron end off whats your thoughts Don? MATTx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019), Sug-din (15-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don im fine just had a windfull had a refund on a PPI i had Â£3500  about to watch Endvour now what i taped last night i see ITV3 have taked Lewis on frid nights yeah and it looks like we going to have lots or Robron over the next few weeks and i bet we going to to have a few twists along the way i just cant belive ED are shoving Vanity down our throats thinking they are going take over when Robron are no longer that be never happen there`s only 1 power couple in ED and thats Robron end off whats your thoughts Don? MATTx


Hi Matty - congratulations on your good fortune.  :Cheer: I saw that about Lewis - will watch them again as they never becoming boring. Itâs good to see weâre going to get a fair bit of our boys over the next weeks and Ryan himself said there would be a few twists before it all ended.  :Heart: I really canât get excited about Vanity as they donât have the same on screen chemistry that the boys have so theyâll never replace Robron even when they arenât on screen together any more, they will always be the best.  :Bow: . Weâll probably see even more of  Vanessa popping up in peopleâs scenes now she's the bosses wife/marriage partner. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Don. x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Fellow Fans anybody seen the Downtown Abbey Film yet?


Hello Mattty. I've not seen it yet. However, I hope to do so very soon. Really looking forward to it. 

Congratulations on getting the Â£3500.  :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Goodnight All. 👋 Letâs hope we have a good week of content ahead  for our boys. 😴 😴

----------

EddyBee (16-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-09-2019), flappinfanny (16-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Fellow Fans anybody seen the Downtown Abbey Film yet?


hi matty  :Cheer:  hows you

not sure that films here yet would like to see it but have to go a long way to pictures anyway  :Sad: 

well done on your good luck i'm really pleased for you x

not sure there's much robron if any till today but maybe tomorrow and on Thursday I think theres some big thing but not sure what  :Searchme:  and I prob wrong

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my robron friends  :Cheer: 

I know a lot of you guyz remember mandy from long ago and she may become lots fun but at the moment she just seems bit annoying  :Ponder: 

feel very sorry for april being upset but tbh jessie has hardly been much of a mother to her  :Lol: 

so vic is going to meet up with that guy luke from the hospital again I thought it was a bit random for a one off last time  :Searchme: 

is there something more to sarah's friend danny   :Confused:  hope hes not going to be bad to her

----------

EddyBee (17-09-2019), Sug-din (16-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hello my robron friends 
> 
> I know a lot of you guyz remember mandy from long ago and she may become lots fun but at the moment she just seems bit annoying 
> 
> feel very sorry for april being upset but tbh jessie has hardly been much of a mother to her 
> 
> so vic is going to meet up with that guy luke from the hospital again I thought it was a bit random for a one off last time 
> 
> is there something more to sarah's friend danny   hope hes not going to be bad to her


Hi Micheal👋

Have to say Iâve never really been a big Mandy fan but I donât actually remember her being quite as annoying as she is this time - when I actually stop the ffwd long enough to catch any of her scenes and Iâm sure the actress is a lovely person but Iâm afraid the way they have her dressed and the make up she looks a bit like a very badly made up Trans.  or a bit of a scary clown. :Big Grin: 

Youâd think Vic would be staying clear of contact with unknown men for a while but maybe thereâs some connection with Lee that might bring out the truth.  :Ponder: 

I wonât miss Jessie as a character but the little girl who plays April acted really well showing her upset.

Iâm not sure about Sarahâs friend as I didnât really watch those scenes.

----------

EddyBee (17-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (18-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*‘Robert & Aaron’s final fling’, Inside Soap.*

Ryan Hawley teasing about how Aaron and Robert spend their last days together. 

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...52074355523584*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-09-2019), Sug-din (17-09-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

I know a little random but who's sexy pins are these?



Answer:  Mr Danny B Miller.

----------

EddyBee (17-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (18-09-2019), Sug-din (17-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but Iâm going to moan again - I am already bored with Mandy Dingle - getting fed up of seeing her in nearly every scene. Why is she there most of the time?  :Wal2l:  🤡 

Lovely to see the boys back even when they donât speak in some scenes they are still the only ones you look at.  That very brief scene at the end when they were standing talking in the doorway was the best bit about the episode. The power couple.  :Wub:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (17-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (18-09-2019), lizann (18-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

what's their plan for al

----------


## Sug-din

> what's their plan for al


Think they are going to steal Alâs new classic car and give it to Marlon to do something to it. 🤔

----------

EddyBee (18-09-2019), lizann (18-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Video preview for tonight.*

Robert and Aaron hatch a plan to get back at Al. 

*https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...52385344278528*

----------

Sug-din (18-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Video preview for tonight.*
> 
> Robert and Aaron hatch a plan to get back at Al. 
> 
> *https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...52385344278528*


The boys looking good scheming in that clip and even better no Vic interrupting. :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (18-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Think they are going to steal Alâs new classic car and give it to Marlon to do something to it. 🤔


nice of them to help marlon get smashing revenge

----------

Sug-din (18-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good episode tonight. I really enjoyed it.

 :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-09-2019), Sug-din (18-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good episode tonight. I really enjoyed it.



There was some brilliant Robron content tonight and the boys were going to get up to something else in that barn!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Moonie: : :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (18-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good episode tonight. I really enjoyed it.


hi eddie  :Cheer: 

agree the guyz looked good tonite  :Stick Out Tongue:  but I actually thought at one point we were going to see them getting down to it in the barn like old times  :Love:  but guess just me wishful thinking  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (18-09-2019), Sug-din (18-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> There was some brilliant Robron content tonight and the boys were going to get up to something else in that barn! :


lol don  :Cheer:  same thought  :Lol:

----------

Sug-din (18-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

what's the story with mandy, very annoying so far

----------

EddyBee (18-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> what's the story with mandy, very annoying so far


I know some like her but Iâm like you I find her annoying 🤡 and Iâm not really interested in whatever her story is. The only good thing is that itâs going to give our boys a bit more screen time later this week. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (18-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (19-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I know some like her but I’m like you I find her annoying  and I’m not really interested in whatever her story is. The only good thing is that it’s going to give our boys a bit more screen time later this week.


i always liked her but annoying me now

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-09-2019), Sug-din (18-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys looking great just a shame who was in their scene. Canât be bothered with Vic sheâs nasty one minute and then pleasant the next, but how long will that last?

Still canât see why itâs Roberts responsibility to make sure that she is financially secure if he goes to prison, especially whenever he mentions the subject itâs always her first in the list and then his really family, Liv & Aaron come next, they should always be first. She wouldnât  think twice about putting herself first if the shoe was on the other foot.

Sorry to go on but just a short scene with her and our boys really annoys me now. :Angry:

----------


## EddyBee

Good episode. It's great to see Aaron being full of life and having fun at Mandy's expense.

 :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (20-09-2019), Sug-din (19-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good episode. It's great to see Aaron being full of life and having fun at Mandy's expense.



Some brilliant scenes with our boys in the 2nd half and I could even put up with Mandy.  :Smile: I  loved the reference to Robert doing the same thing with money at the yard and the scene of the boys throwing the money around was great - they both looked so happy.  :Heart: 

The only thing that spoiled it a bit for me (and yet again Iâm sorry] was the constant referrals to Vic and how the money had to be spent on her so that she was ok. :Wal2l: 

The boys did look mighty fine though.  :Heart:  :Wub:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (19-09-2019), flappinfanny (20-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

seb is loaded from whites money

----------

EddyBee (19-09-2019), flappinfanny (20-09-2019), Sug-din (19-09-2019), tammyy2j (21-09-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

I did smile at Aaran mimicking Mandy when she realised Aaron had double crossed her.  Danny Played that to perfection and it made Ryan Smile also.

----------

EddyBee (20-09-2019), Sug-din (20-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Mandy is quickly becoming a very boring, one trick pony character. Donât want her in Robrons face all the time Iâm actually finding it hard to watch her on screen. 😡

----------

flappinfanny (21-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So Robron go out and buy all that stuff for Vic and I must have missed the bit where she actually said the words Thank You. 😣

----------

EddyBee (21-09-2019), flappinfanny (21-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys looked really good tonight and some good quality couple appearances of them again. . As theyâre not on next week itâs a shame we didnât get a scene of just them spending time together on their own. Even getting a fun scene of them buying the gear in Mothercare would have been good to see. They are looking fit though.  :Wub:  :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> seb is loaded from whites money


Victoria also has money, she has her own home, she works, Diane will help out

----------

EddyBee (21-09-2019), Sug-din (21-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Happy 34th Birthday to Ryan Alexander Hawley.🎉🎂🍺🍷🍾🥂🎉

----------

EddyBee (21-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019), flappinfanny (21-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Happy 34th Birthday to Ryan Alexander Hawley.🎉🎂🍺🍷🍾🥂🎉


Thanks for the reminder.  :Smile: 

Happy 34th Birthday to Ryan.  :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019), flappinfanny (21-09-2019), Sug-din (21-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning, 30/09/19. Week 40.*

Monday 30th September.
Rishi is left feeling guilty and fearful.
Nate engineers a situation.
Chas, Aaron and Paddy share a bittersweet moment.

Tuesday 1st October.
Jai is stunned by a betrayal.
A turn of events leave Sam horrified.
A new bond makes Moira uneasy.

Wednesday 2nd October.
Moira is tempted by a plan.
Tracy decides on a fresh start.
Manpreet makes a risky decision.

Thursday 3rd October (7pm).
Andrea offers Sam and Lydia an opportunity.
Tracy decides to investiage further.
Moira makes a careless move.

Thursday 3rd October (8pm).
Pete finds himself caught up in a deception.
Leyla enlists Bernice and Liam into a task.
Vanessaâs amused by Rhonaâs predicament.

Friday 4th October.
Leyla and Andrea lock horns.
Tracy fears the worst.
Graham attempts to make amends.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019), flappinfanny (21-09-2019), lizann (21-09-2019), Sug-din (21-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Afternoon Everyone.👋

Itâs about 23c here - canât believe itâs September. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (21-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Hi Sug-din, good afternoon everyone.  :Smile: 

Gorgeous day here, as well. Very sunny, 24c at present and forecast to rise to get to 25c and higher later. That's a little too hot for me. Never mind, everything is back to normal tomorrow with cooler weather and lots of thundery showers. LOL.

Anyone else looking forward to Strictly? Starts at 7pm tonight.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019), Sug-din (21-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Sug-din, good afternoon everyone. 
> 
> Gorgeous day here, as well. Very sunny, 24c at present and forecast to rise to get to 25c and higher later. That's a little too hot for me. Never mind, everything is back to normal tomorrow with cooler weather and lots of thundery showers. LOL.
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to Strictly? Starts at 7pm tonight.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.



I will watch a bit of Strictly but maybe not every minute I tend to just dip in and out of it during the Series. 🙂🕺💃

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

so much rain here today

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> so much rain here today


Thatâs a shame! itâs been lovely here all day and itâs still a very mild evening.Weâve been very lucky. 🙂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Kelvin was excellent on Strictly. He's a very good dancer.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-09-2019), Sug-din (22-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Kelvin was excellent on Strictly. He's a very good dancer.


hi eddie  :Cheer:  just seen clip he was very very good  :Thumbsup: 

I think michelle visage is on that show as well 

not sure how well shes known there but she was judge on ireland got talent and rupaul drag race shes fun  :Lol: 

heavy rain here but hope ypu all having fun in the sun there  :Big Grin:

----------

Sug-din (22-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Kelvin was excellent on Strictly. He's a very good dancer.


was any emmerdalers there supporting?

----------


## EddyBee

> was any emmerdalers there supporting?


I didn't see any. I think he had family there.

PS - Good morning everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-09-2019), flappinfanny (22-09-2019), Sug-din (22-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

afternoon robroners  :Cheer: 

just wondering but do you think the guyz filmed their last scene yet  :Searchme: 

still think there will be some twist though but not sure what  :Confused: 

maybe robert doesn't end up going to prison or they go on the run together

but aaron will be back soon whatever  :Smile: 

or maybe vic lets lee think he can see the baby if says he now remembers it wasn't robert that hit him  :Mad: 

haha haven't a clue really but just bored  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (22-09-2019), flappinfanny (22-09-2019), Sug-din (22-09-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> afternoon robroners 
> 
> just wondering but do you think the guyz filmed their last scene yet 
> 
> still think there will be some twist though but not sure what 
> 
> maybe robert doesn't end up going to prison or they go on the run together
> 
> but aaron will be back soon whatever 
> ...


I have a feeling he will go on the run?  but then you have too many characters doing that, Aaran did, Andy and if Ryan wishes to come back it would be harder to write him back in the show if he is on the run.  Perhaps he will go down for it?  :Ponder: 

 It is a crying shame he is leaving.  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (22-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019), Sug-din (22-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Kelvin was excellent on Strictly. He's a very good dancer.


I actually only watched his performance online later. He was very good and very talented for having come into the line up so late in the day as a replacement.👍

----------

EddyBee (22-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> afternoon robroners 
> 
> just wondering but do you think the guyz filmed their last scene yet 
> 
> still think there will be some twist though but not sure what 
> 
> maybe robert doesn't end up going to prison or they go on the run together
> 
> but aaron will be back soon whatever 
> ...


Hi Micheal👋

I like your theories as to what might happen. They are more original than what weâll probably end up with. :Bow: 

I donât want to think about them having filmed their last scenes already as that could mean that Ryan isnât around for much longer. We need as much as possible of them on our screens in the next few weeks. 👍

Hope you and everyone else have had a good weekend.  :Cheer:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

Havenât watched tonight yet. Is it worth it or should I just not bother?

 I know thereâs no Robron this week and I see on a cast list that thersâs No Robert next week. Weâll have to get used to this but I didnât think it would be this quick.☹️

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Hi there Sug-din, good evening all. 

I also haven't manqaged to watch tonight's episode. Reading the comments over on DS, it's mainly about the Kim's family story (the child is kicked by a horse) and Mandy stuff.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019), Sug-din (23-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi there Sug-din, good evening all. 
> 
> I also haven't manqaged to watch tonight's episode. Reading the comments over on DS, it's mainly about the Kim's family story (the child is kicked by a horse) and Mandy stuff.


Thanks for the info Eddy, I may just wait till the end of the week and catch up on the recorded episodes and watch odd bits. Don👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

IMO it's been a very poor week in Emmerdale. Far too much of Moira/Nate, stuff that  I can't bring myself to watch. No interest whatsoever.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019), Sug-din (25-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> IMO it's been a very poor week in Emmerdale. Far too much of Moira/Nate, stuff that  I can't bring myself to watch. No interest whatsoever.


Evening Eddy👋

I havenât watched any of this weeks episodes yet. Seeing some of the comments that have been online in places I havenât been interested enough to do a catch up. I honestly couldnât care less about this Nate/Moira storyline.  Hope things improve when both of our boys are back together on screen in a couple of weeks time. 🤔

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Evening Eddy��
> 
> I haven’t watched any of this weeks episodes yet. Seeing some of the comments that have been online in places I haven’t been interested enough to do a catch up. I honestly couldn’t care less about this Nate/Moira storyline.  Hope things improve when both of our boys are back together on screen in a couple of weeks time. ��


It's been awful these last few days. I'm a long-term Emmerdale viewer, watching 'on and off' for many years. However, once Robert goes, I presently see very little to keep me watching.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> It's been awful these last few days. I'm a long-term Emmerdale viewer, watching 'on and of' for many years. However, once Robert goes, I presently see very little to keep me watching.


Iâve watched the same way as you for a long time but recently Iâm now not bothered about it if Robron arenât on. I may end up just watching Dannyâs bits on a catch up somewhere once Robert/Ryan goes.

----------

EddyBee (26-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019), flappinfanny (27-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> It's been awful these last few days. I'm a long-term Emmerdale viewer, watching 'on and off' for many years. However, once Robert goes, I presently see very little to keep me watching.





> Iâve watched the same way as you for a long time but recently Iâm now not bothered about it if Robron arenât on. I may end up just watching Dannyâs bits on a catch up somewhere once Robert/Ryan goes.


hi guyz  :Cheer:  agree with you both haven't watch last nite at all yet but prob wait for the weekend so can to catch up with it all and ff thru 

most sls without either aaron or robert seem forced and spun out just to fill time and most of it pretty boring  :Nono: 

I hoped we would be getting lots of lovely robron scenes  :Love:  in build up to Robert going but not yet it seems  :Sad: 

btw I see that actress who played jessie is in a show over there about a girl band that reunite after many years when they are older there are also ladies from other soaps in it that you will probably know  :Confused: 

I was actually looking round for any news of what ryan might be doing when he goes but haven't seen anything yet

we've had very bad weather here lately just to feel more down  :Sad:  hope everyone is well x

----------

EddyBee (26-09-2019), Sug-din (27-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*An explosive Autumn in Emmerdale.*

Prepare for some serious fireworks in Emmerdale this Autumn as Cain, Moira, Nate, Robert, Aaron and Chas find themselves in life-changing situations.

Cain finally discovers that Moira has been having an affair with Nate, *Robert and Aaron decide to go on the run* and Chas gives birth to her beautiful baby in true Dingle fashion...

Don't miss out this Autumn!

*ITV Emmerdale Preview.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-09-2019), flappinfanny (27-09-2019), Sug-din (27-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *An explosive Autumn in Emmerdale.*
> 
> Prepare for some serious fireworks in Emmerdale this Autumn as Cain, Moira, Nate, Robert, Aaron and Chas find themselves in life-changing situations.
> 
> Cain finally discovers that Moira has been having an affair with Nate, *Robert and Aaron decide to go on the run* and Chas gives birth to her beautiful baby in true Dingle fashion...
> 
> Don't miss out this Autumn!
> 
> *ITV Emmerdale Preview.*


thanx eddie I thought that might happen but if they do both go off I think aaron must come back fairly soon cos there's been nothing about danny leaving at least no longer than a holiday

----------

EddyBee (27-09-2019), flappinfanny (27-09-2019), Sug-din (30-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

😥😪😭 :Crying:  :Crying: 

Itâs happened guys - have just read on Insta that tonight is Ryanâs leaving party. The end of a era. :Sad:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (27-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (27-09-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> It’s happened guys - have just read on Insta that tonight is Ryan’s leaving party. The end of a era.


I think duncan will have the spoilers in a few minutes 

_eta well seems nothing more really than eddie has posted_

----------

EddyBee (27-09-2019), Sug-din (27-09-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Robert die saving Chas or her unborn baby?

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning - hope everyone is well.👋

Feeling a bit sad today and I wonât be on here for a day or two as Iâve got a visitor coming. 

Will really miss Ryan but to be honest I donât blame him for leaving. Ever since the introduction of PD (still canât say her name) who was the first nail in the Robron coffin as far as Iâm concerned, his and the Robron storylines did not give justice to the tremendous talents that are Ryan Hawley & Danny Miller. There have been so many missed opportunities to use their skills to the best of their abilities.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and that the weather stays favourable. :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (27-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 07/10/19. Week 41.*

Monday 7th October.
Kimâs alarmed by a threat. Dan and Amelia anxiously await news. Graham and Rhona make plans.

Tuesday 8th October (1 hour episode).
Liam has a moment of inspiration. Tracy misreads a situation. Vanessaâs anger bubbles over.

Wednesday 9th October.
Dan becomes suspicious. Al continues to rile Graham. Liam provides Bernice with a distraction.

Thursday 10th October (7pm).
Aaron attempts to buoy Robert's spirits. Moira's guilt continues to weigh on her. Mandy receives a surprise visitor.

Thursday 10th October (8pm).
Robert and Victoria prepare for the future. Mandy capitalises on an opportunity. Charity continues to tease Tracy. 

Friday 11th October.
No episode tonight.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-09-2019), Sug-din (30-09-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

I had a theory that Robert & Aaron would agree to go on the run together and something happens like Aaron falls asleep or Chas goes into labour and Robert sneaks off without him. But apparently there has been prison scenes filmed, so what do I know? ha ha!

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-09-2019), Sug-din (30-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I had a theory that Robert & Aaron would agree to go on the run together and something happens like Aaron falls asleep or Chas goes into labour and Robert sneaks off without him. But apparently there has been prison scenes filmed, so what do I know? ha ha!


 :Sad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-09-2019), Sug-din (30-09-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Ok so slight new theory time...

Robert and Aaron agree to go on the run, but leave at separate times to avoid suspicion. When it comes to Aaron leaving, he feels he can't go without saying goodbye to Chas, so goes round the pub.... it's then he realises his mum is in labour and there's no-one around to help her, so he gets delayed... Robert meanwhile is waiting at their agreed meeting point, and thinking Aaron hasn't showed, he goes off to the police station to tell them he's planning on running, so they have no choice but to lock him up until his sentencing. Aaron and Robert manage to get into contact again, Aaron goes to see him - maybe even before the sentencing and Robert asks Aaron not to come to the hearing..  and that's your prison scenes sorted. 

I realise this will be completely wrong but hey, I'm having fun speculating, lol

----------

EddyBee (27-09-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (28-09-2019), Sug-din (30-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.  :Cheer: 

Iâve just caught up with every episode from last week and Iâm sad to say that it took me at most 10 mins as all I did was ffwd through just about everything as I wasnât interested enough to actually watch a full episode or scenes.  This does not bode well for the time that will be spent viewing after Ryanâs last scenes. ☹️

It looks more and more like Iâll be watching Aaron clips on You Tube if they are on there and not really paying much attention to much else.😣

Pleased to see the boys are both back next week but itâs a shame that there are only 4 days of episodes. Especially when I see PD2 is back also next week. I hope she doesnât interrupt their scenes as we need as much of our boys in quality time on their own in what seems to be very little time left. :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (30-09-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

What was the point of bringing that actor in just to kill him off straight away? :Searchme: 

Nate makes your skin crawl - heâs so sleazy.  :Sick: 

Nice scenes with Aaron, Padfy & Chas but  a shame that Robert & Liv couldnât have been there too.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (30-09-2019), tammyy2j (01-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

> What was the point of bringing that actor in just to kill him off straight away?
> 
> Nate makes your skin crawl - he’s so sleazy. 
> 
> Nice scenes with Aaron, Padfy & Chas but  a shame that Robert & Liv couldn’t have been there too.


yes tommy/derek in just to croke it, waste of the comedian's talent

----------

EddyBee (30-09-2019), Sug-din (30-09-2019), tammyy2j (01-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> yes tommy/derek in just to croke it, waste of the comedian's talent


Itâs actually an insult to someone who has been such a well known name for so many years.  :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (30-09-2019), tammyy2j (01-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Another one bites the dust....

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...-barton-quits/

----------

EddyBee (30-09-2019), lizann (30-09-2019), Sug-din (30-09-2019), tammyy2j (01-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Another one bites the dust....
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...-barton-quits/


It makes you wonder who will be next.   :Ponder: Itâs odd that thereâs suddenly so many of the cast wanting to try other projects.

----------

EddyBee (30-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Another one bites the dust....
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...-barton-quits/


Great shame. I'm not surprised, He's been underused for years.

----------

Sug-din (30-09-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week!*

Thurs - Robert and Victoria prepare for the future.

*https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...24210459873285*

Robert's in panic mode.

*https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...24681702481920*

----------

Sug-din (01-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale next week!*
> 
> Thurs - Robert and Victoria prepare for the future.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...24210459873285*
> 
> Robert's in panic mode.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/Ishipvanity/stat...24681702481920*



Thanks for links, Eddy👋

I really donât care what Vics plans are for the future to be honest. I know that makes me an awful person.

Iâm getting the feeling from that article that they have killed off Lee and if they have I feel this is a terrible way to tell a rape storyline and is an insult to true rape victims and also they could have written a much better exit for the talent that is Ryan Hawley. :Sad:

----------

Perdita (01-10-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Thanks for links, Eddy
> 
> *I really don’t care what Vics plans are for the future to be honest. I know that makes me an awful person.*
> 
> I’m getting the feeling from that article that they have killed off Lee and if they have I feel this is a terrible way to tell a rape storyline and is an insult to true rape victims and also they could have written a much better exit for the talent that is Ryan Hawley.


I do not believe you are an awful person because you do not care about a character in a fictional tv series   :Smile:  
Totally agree with the rest of your comments  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (01-10-2019), Sug-din (01-10-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

If Ryan is leaving very soon then I would have hoped for more focus on them and their relationship - shame.

I will continue to follow Aaron to see where he goes after Robert leaves.

----------

EddyBee (01-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019), Sug-din (01-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> If Ryan is leaving very soon then I would have hoped for more focus on them and their relationship - shame.
> 
> I will continue to follow Aaron to see where he goes after Robert leaves.


Good to hear from you Paul. 👋

I like you was hoping weâd see more of Robron together in Ryanâs final weeks as they have been a big part of the programme for the last 5 years.  

I too will probably continue to see how Aaron gets on post Robert but I may not get as invested in the stories for a while at the beginning.

----------

EddyBee (01-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I canât believe that I decided not to watch Emmerdale live and was going to watch another channel and the first person I saw was âLees Mother doing an advertâ.  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (01-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I canât believe that I decided not to watch Emmerdale live and was going to watch another channel and the first person I saw was âLees Mother doing an advertâ.


 :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019), Sug-din (01-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I canât believe that I decided not to watch Emmerdale live and was going to watch another channel and the first person I saw was âLees Mother doing an advertâ.


hi Don what a load of tripe tonight and i will say this when our Ryan leaves im thinking of not watching Emmerdale anymore its that bad and im sorry to all my mates on here and for our Danny to i will always surport those 3 prodcers have ruined it and Robron and they have turned it into the vanity show and what does anybody thinks? matty

----------

EddyBee (01-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don what a load of tripe tonight and i will say this when our Ryan leaves im thinking of not watching Emmerdale anymore its that bad and im sorry to all my mates on here and for our Danny to i will always surport those 3 prodcers have ruined it and Robron and they have turned it into the vanity show and what does anybody thinks? matty


Hi Matty - I put the recording of tonightâs episode on and like you,  the bits that I actually watched, I thought it was tripe. The Producers want to be ashamed of themselves with the stuff they are actually allowing to be broadcast - there seems to be no point to some of the storylines and all they are doing is pushing their favourites and just using others as filler.  Iâm already struggling to watch and Ryan hasnât left yet on screen.  A nice scene tonight would have been Aaron going to Graces grave and laying flowers or something as he said last night he was going to do, but they obviously thought that some of the other stuff was more important to show. I know they wonât but  I honestly wouldnât blame Danny and Isobel if they decided to leave too, before too long. :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (01-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - I put the recording of tonightâs episode on and like you,  the bits that I actually watched, I thought it was tripe. The Producers want to be ashamed of themselves with the stuff they are actually allowing to be broadcast - there seems to be no point to some of the storylines and all they are doing is pushing their favourites and just using others as filler.  Iâm already struggling to watch and Ryan hasnât left yet on screen.  A nice scene tonight would have been Aaron going to Graces grave and laying flowers or something as he said last night he was going to do, but they obviously thought that some of the other stuff was more important to show. I know they wonât but  I honestly wouldnât blame Danny and Isobel if they decided to leave too, before too long.


All true but i think they will draw back in some amazing Robron scenes over the next few months just to bait us yeah but yeah i wouldnt be all surprised if Danny/Isoble think to leave soon yeah

----------

EddyBee (01-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019), Sug-din (01-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Hey guys please delete this post if not allowed - it's way off topic but I wanna spread the word about this cause it's just incredible. This guy is called Chase, and he's done a cover of the Friends theme song in a minor key, the chorus is honestly guaranteed to give you chills and he's very, very cute. Please check this out.  :Smile:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmdkGH3Plgo

----------

EddyBee (01-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019), Sug-din (01-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Hey guys please delete this post if not allowed - it's way off topic but I wanna spread the word about this cause it's just incredible. This guy is called Chase, and he's done a cover of the Friends theme song in a minor key, the chorus is honestly guaranteed to give you chills and he's very, very cute. Please check this out.  :Smile:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmdkGH3Plgo

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019), flappinfanny (06-10-2019), lizann (02-10-2019), Perdita (02-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hey guys please delete this post if not allowed - it's way off topic but I wanna spread the word about this cause it's just incredible. This guy is called Chase, and he's done a cover of the Friends theme song in a minor key, the chorus is honestly guaranteed to give you chills and he's very, very cute. Please check this out.  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmdkGH3Plgo



That was well worth a listen to. Thanks so much for sharing. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-10-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> If Ryan is leaving very soon then I would have hoped for more focus on them and their relationship - shame.
> 
> I will continue to follow Aaron to see where he goes after Robert leaves.


hi paul  :Cheer:  you so right

obvs it would be nice for us to see him all the time and they could at least have given us some couple time  :Love:  like to build up for how aaron will cope

also in the sl it won't make much sense for him to just go unless the twist is to be such a shock  :Searchme:

----------

Sug-din (02-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hey guys please delete this post if not allowed - it's way off topic but I wanna spread the word about this cause it's just incredible. This guy is called Chase, and he's done a cover of the Friends theme song in a minor key, the chorus is honestly guaranteed to give you chills and he's very, very cute. Please check this out.  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmdkGH3Plgo


i thought he was daniel from neighbours

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans another boring ep again and once again all this week they are shoving vanity down our throats they been on 3/4 of all the eps if they really think they will ever replace our Robron they are very much mistaken they will never replace Robron they are and always be the no power couple and its rally not fair KBand MH are a couple KB will always favour her wife and give vanity the best s/l`s and i bet they will have vanity start a family soon if they do that would be a kck in the teeth for our Robron if they did and i still think i will stop watching Ep when Ryan goes i might only watch it if our Danny is in it whats evrygody else thinks? matty

----------

EddyBee (04-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-10-2019), Sug-din (02-10-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I am just not really watching when Robron are not on, its boring .... I will try and re-engage with ED if I can but I am not hopeful.

I have started watching Ben and Callum on Eastenders, not at all Robron but they have potential, last nights episode was nice if you fancy a watch on BBC iPlayer.

----------

EddyBee (04-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-10-2019), Sug-din (02-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fans another boring ep again and once again all this week they are shoving vanity down our throats they been on 3/4 of all the eps if they really think they will ever replace our Robron they are very much mistaken they will never replace Robron they are and always be the no power couple and its rally not fair KBand MH are a couple KB will always favour her wife and give vanity the best s/l`s and i bet they will have vanity start a family soon if they do that would be a kck in the teeth for our Robron if they did and i still think i will stop watching Ep when Ryan goes i might only watch it if our Danny is in it whats evrygody else thinks? matty


Hi Matty - Iâve sent you a big reply to you message on FB.👍

I havenât watched tonight yet and it seems I may not bother.  I really canât be bothered with Vanity it just all seems so forced.  Youâre right about TPTB favouring her wife, she seems to be in so many random scenes now and Iâm not the only one thatâs noticing this as thereâs comments on other places too.  Iâmalready Not really watching when thereâs no Robron so it will be even harder after Ryan has actually left so I may have to just catch up on Dannyâs scenes on catch up.

----------

EddyBee (04-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I am just not really watching when Robron are not on, its boring .... I will try and re-engage with ED if I can but I am not hopeful.
> 
> I have started watching Ben and Callum on Eastenders, not at all Robron but they have potential, last nights episode was nice if you fancy a watch on BBC iPlayer.


Hi Paul Iâm not really paying much attention when Robron arenât on so will probably find it even harder to watch after Ryan goes. Weâve been spoilt by quality acting from Danny, Ryan & Izzie that anything else just isnât interesting enough as the storylines are so bad.

Iâve heard about this other couple but havenât watched them, yet, as I havenât watched Eastenders for quite a while, but may dip in and have a look.👍

----------

EddyBee (04-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (03-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Didnât watch last nights at all as Iâd read enough negative comments about Vic scenes so I didnât want to actually watch her scenes. Tonight iâ was just so bored with it I put it off. Definetly not looking good for continuing to watch much live after Ryan leaves.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (04-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning Tuesday, 15/10/19. Week 42.*

Tuesday 15th October (1 hour).
Aaron and Robert make a decision.
Moira continues to evade Pete.
Victoria is the bearer of bad news.

Wednesday 16th October.
Liv is struck by a realisation.
Mandy offers help in a moment of need.
Faith quizzes Pete.

Thursday 17th October (7pm).
Chas and Paddy come under scrutiny.
Robert records a goodbye message.
Faith's suspicions deepen.

Thursday 17th October (8pm).
Aaron and Robert reminisce.
Graham opens up to Rhona.
Chas sobs on Paddy's shoulder.

Friday 18th October.
Faith still has her convictions. 
Kim is concerned.
Chas and Paddy stay strong.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019), Sug-din (04-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

EveninG All.👋

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.  :Cheer:   Weather here is 13c tonight and just turned a bit wet.

Iâve been out tonight seeing my partner appear on stage. It was a showcase of some of the  work heâs being doing every week.  :Bow:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

Very wet here in the early hours. Windy with light showers presently and mild, 13c. Quite bright. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019), Sug-din (06-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

when is big stunt october week?

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans been watching classic Emmerdale wont be long to they show they plane crash eps but watching way back in 93 Eric Pollard must be the only char who knows Robert the longest has anybody else picked that info up? or has anybody else been watching Claasic Emmerdale?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019), Sug-din (07-10-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Hey guys please delete this post if not allowed - it's way off topic but I wanna spread the word about this cause it's just incredible. This guy is called Chase, and he's done a cover of the Friends theme song in a minor key, the chorus is honestly guaranteed to give you chills and he's very, very cute. Please check this out.  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmdkGH3Plgo


Bloody amazing.  As Janice would say:-

"Well, I gotta buy a vowel, because: Oh. My. God."

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019), Sug-din (07-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

I wrote a fanfic when I was a little bit tipsy last night.. it's awful and I apologise but it's here if you wanna give it a go: 

https://archiveofourown.org/works/20910458

----------

Sug-din (07-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron spoilers for next week.*

*https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...week-in-tv-now*

Magazine stuff, interview.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019), Sug-din (07-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Robron spoilers for next week.*
> 
> *https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...week-in-tv-now*
> 
> Magazine stuff, interview.


I feel that Emmerdale have been so lazy by writing that Lee dies so as to make a reason for Roberts exit.  It makes the whole rape storyline a complete and utter insult to real rape victims. I know itâs ridiculous on my part but it annoys me also that Vic is the one that breaks the news about Lees death - anybody want to take bets that she doesn't knock on the door to deliver this news sheâll just let herself in again.😡😡😡

Ryan deserved so much better as an exit storyline. ☹️ :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------


## EddyBee

> I feel that Emmerdale have been so lazy by writing that Lee dies so as to make a reason for Roberts exit.  It makes the whole rape storyline a complete and utter insult to real rape victims. I know it’s ridiculous on my part but it annoys me also that Vic is the one that breaks the news about Lees death - anybody want to take bets that she doesn't knock on the door to deliver this news she’ll just let herself in again.
> 
> Ryan deserved so much better as an exit storyline. ☹️


Agreed. 

The life of a rape victim, and her family, is turned upside down. And why? Because she went to the police. What story is Emmerdale trying to tell us? That it would have been better for the rape victim to have remained silent and not gone to the police? Shame on Emmerdale. This is a disgrace.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019), Sug-din (08-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Robron photographs/spoiler for next week's Emmerdale.

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...312934409?s=19*

----------

Sug-din (08-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*âTragic exit!â*

Whats On TV.

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...59034265473025*

*Robert and Aaron on the run!*

Inside Soap

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...62081649643521*
*
âTime to say goodbye.â*

An interview with Danny and Ryan.

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...62365138427907*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019), Sug-din (08-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller, Digital Spy interview.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...e-posner-news/

Ryan Hawley, Digital Spy interview.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...naway-attempt/*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-10-2019), Sug-din (08-10-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

thanx for the spoilers Eddie  :Cheer: 

always though that theyâd leave together but that arron would be back soon. 

So lee dies, they find out from vic and go on the run telling only a couple of people including Liv Chas and Paddy. I think it could be that one of them maybe Paddy (or even Vic ugh) thinks they doing best for arron and tips off the police so they are arrested and ryan in kept in custody and that explains the prison visit then maybe robert will say something like Iâm going to be an old man when I come out you must move on and find someone else. obvs Aaron will say no way but it will all be very emotional  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (08-10-2019), Sug-din (08-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans what a load of Rubbish again tonight its turning into Vanitydale im getting fed up with Emmerdale and the TPTB and i bet they will get away with it if Vannnsa tells what happenend and im glad Ed did win best soap at the IS awards and even happy that Vanity didnt win either glad Chas+Paddy did they shoulve put Robron instead yeah and when Ryan leaves i might not Ed anymore its a joke so well KB+JH+LS you have lost a loyal viewer so well done so its a goodbye ED and you have ruined Robron and you could easy made Robert leave something bettter not this rubbish wht you come with  whats everybody else think? and i hope you undrestand what i mean lol

----------

EddyBee (08-10-2019)

----------


## danielroxheaps

The people who work at ITV must be as stupid as TPTB on Emmerdale if they can't see how unpopular the show has become. Anyone could do a better job than these three have currently done. It's gone from Emmerdale to Robrondale to Dingledale to Vanitydale. Used to love this show as a kid but it's utter garbage now. Also glad they didn't win best soap because they are far from it.

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All 👋- I havenât watched any episodes this week yet. Were the boys in or is it only going to be tomorrow night and then that will be it until Tuesday as there is no ED Friday & Monday?  :Ponder: 

I feel this is such an insult to Ryan & the legendary character Robert Sugden for TBTB to have kept Robron off screen for so long when it is probably the end of them not long after next week and yet theyâve filled the episodes with unnecessary rubbish (from what Iâve been reading).  :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (09-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron and Robert have not appeared these last 3 nights. It's all been mainly focused on the Moira/Nate rubbish, with the return of Cain. Also the never-ending and unbelievable Amy/Kerry conflict with Tracy/Vanessa. (The actress playing Vanessa over-acting as usual.)

On the good side has been the growing romance between Graham and Rhona.

----------

Sug-din (09-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Aaron and Robert have not appeared these last 3 nights. It's all been mainly focused on the Moira/Nate rubbish, with the return of Cain. Also the never-ending and un believable Amy/Kerry conflict with Tracy/Vanessa. (The actress playing Vanessa over-acting as usual.)
> 
> On the good side has been the growing romance between Graham and Rhona.


Thanks Eddy 👍 youâve given me all the info I need to know to make me just delete the recordings for this week so far without actually watching them or even ffwd through them.  

If the actors keep leaving at the rate they are at the moment the ED boss will definitely be able to make it Vanessadale as sheâll be the one of the few  actors sheâll have left. 🙄

----------

EddyBee (09-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

who lives now in aaron and rob's flat?

----------

EddyBee (10-10-2019), Sug-din (10-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> who lives now in aaron and rob's flat?



I donât think anybody is living there at the moment, but I could be wrong, :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (10-10-2019), lizann (10-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I don’t think anybody is living there at the moment, but I could be wrong,


chas and paddy could stay there then

----------

EddyBee (11-10-2019), Sug-din (10-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Watched the first half live and pressed the mute button on most of it. Too much Kerry, Nate, Mandy etc.

Unfortunately very brief scenes of our boys, (nice to know theyâd been away for âmucky week in Walesâ according to Liv) who deserve so much more screen time than some of the rubbish we got.  They did look mighty fine though what we did see of them.   :Wub:  :Heart: : :Moonie: 

Hope we get more of them in the second half  :Thumbsup: and their scenes  arenât dominated by Vic.  :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (11-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

I'm really unsure if I want to watch Robert's final episode... I know my heart will be ripped out if I do but I'll probably regret it if I don't....

Can't I just bury my head in the sand and pretend it's not happening?

----------

EddyBee (11-10-2019), flappinfanny (11-10-2019), Sug-din (10-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

It was lovely seeing the boys again tonight  :Heart: but I have to say I didnât enjoy those scenes with Vic being âliterally shoehornedâ into them.  That final scene with Robert should have been Robert & Aaron not her. Did she really need to be there at all seeing as we havenât seen Robron together for weeks?  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Nono:

----------

EddyBee (11-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

morning 👋

I wonât be on for a couple of days as Iâve got a visitor coming so I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 🤗 :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (11-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 21/10/19. Week 43.* 

Monday 21st October.
Pete walks into a situation. Faith looks for guidance. Nate is pleased to spend time with Moira.

Tuesday 22nd October (1 hour episode).
Moira enjoys a sense of freedom. Cain makes preparations. Chas puts on a brave face for the pub opening day.

Wednesday 23rd October.
The boat party is in jeopardy. Paddy races against the clock. Charity arrives to chaos.

Thursday 24th October (7pm).
Bear suggests a name. Victoria is thrown by a discovery. A plan reaches fruition.

Thursday 24th October (8pm).
Faith is under pressure. Chas and Paddy agree on a name. Lydia's suspicions are raised.

Friday 25th October.
A stranger looms large. Mandy and Vinny prepare to dash. Faith refuses to help.

----------

Perdita (12-10-2019), Sug-din (14-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning. 

Very light rain at present, a little breezey but quite bright, not too cold, about 13c. Lots of rain forecast for most of the rest of today. That's fine by me, rather that than all the hotness of a few weeks back. 

A quiet weekend for me. I do tend to increasingly hibernate as the days get shorter. 

I hope everyone here has a good weekend. 

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (14-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

does mandy rat on aaron and robert getting them caught as payback, is rob's exit soon

----------


## pond21

Hi everybody im watching Lewis and Endvour tonight whats eveybody else watching? matty x?  just a Question i thought Duncan from metro said and say im wrong and eevn Ed say that Rob will be on screens untill the end of year ? was that right of not ?

----------


## EddyBee

A lot of people were suggesting that Robert would be on screen until the end of the year. He may be, no one knows for certain. However, it looks extremely likely that he will be gone before the end of October.

My guess, and it is only a guess, is that he will have left before the end of next week.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> A lot of people were suggesting that Robert would be on screen until the end of the year. He may be, no one knows for certain. However, it looks extremely likely that he will be gone before the end of October.
> 
> My guess, and it is only a guess, is that he will have left before the end of next week.


Yes, sadly I think you are right he wonât be around much longer. 😥

----------

EddyBee (14-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning All👍

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. Itâs a bit cold 10c & damp here this morning. 

No Emmerdale tonight but then unfortunately the countdown begins. Letâs all try and remember the really good times that have made Robron who they are. 🤗💕

----------

EddyBee (14-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Is anyone else planning on staying in the thread when Robert leaves to discuss whats coming up for Aaron? And maybe the odd breakdown cause Robert's left or is it just me? lol

----------

EddyBee (15-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-10-2019), Sug-din (14-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Is anyone else planning on staying in the thread when Robert leaves to discuss whats coming up for Aaron? And maybe the odd breakdown cause Robert's left or is it just me? lol


I donât really want to cut myself off from the thread straight away as Iâve made some good online friends here but what I may do is step back even more from watching Emmerdale live and just try to catch up with when Aaron is actually appearing any particular week and may even just watch some of his scenes on catch up or YouTube if they are still uploaded.  Sorry for the long winded reply to your question.😁

----------

EddyBee (15-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (15-10-2019), flappinfanny (15-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Is anyone else planning on staying in the thread when Robert leaves to discuss whats coming up for Aaron? And maybe the odd breakdown cause Robert's left or is it just me? lol


Yes, I'm staying for the reasons that you give. And to keep in touch with some good online friends that I have made on here over the last few years.  :Smile: 

In any case, I visit other parts of SoapBoards.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale producer, Kate Books:*
_
Robert and Aaron together are just dynamite, so it’s sad to lose that partnership. This is a soap, though, so there is always potential for Robert to come back

we have loads of great stuff for Danny and Isobel as they try to navigate their world without Robert in it._

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-10-2019), Sug-din (15-10-2019)

----------


## heydrich39

Hurry up and leave wish Danny Miller was leaving as well awful actor worse story in emmerdale robert/Aaron ruined show for millions

----------


## heydrich39

Can't wait till this ghastly couple are off our screens, Robert got away with murder once already, it's a shame Danny Miller hasn't left as well his acting is awful no wonder he couldn't get any acting roles and came back tail between the legs

----------


## Sug-din

All I can politely say about that tonight was that there was far too many unnecessary Vic scenes - she could have found out about the rapist in one scene without all that other stuff added in tonight.  The other storylines were just uninteresting and took away from what was an important storyline about a long standing Emmerdale family character leaving.  Robron got minimal screen time, it was insulting to Ryan & Dannyâs talents.  I wonder how many good Robron scenes were cut from this episode. 

The boys did look great though.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (15-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

I like how Liv was putting Aaron & Robert before herself, telling them they need to go... Shame Victoria was only thinking of herself yet again.....

----------

EddyBee (15-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (16-10-2019), Sug-din (15-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Great to have so much time with Aaron and Robert. Trying to make the most of it as there will not be many more nights like tonight.

I have nothing to say about the story line as it is awful and of no interest whatsoever to me. And the Cain/Moira stuff is also a load of rubbish nonsense.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-10-2019), Melephunk2010 (15-10-2019), Sug-din (15-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I just voted in the NTA awards long list. I voted for Danny Miller, of course. For best newcomer, I gave my vote to the actor that plays Ben Mitchell in Eastenders. Voted Eastenders for best soap. Kate Oates has worked wonders over there.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (16-10-2019), Sug-din (15-10-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Vic in the hospital again as Kerry and Amy were back in the village?

Robert's exit storyline is done rushed and hastily

----------

EddyBee (16-10-2019), lizann (16-10-2019), Sug-din (16-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

So the family have all taken up residence in The Mill and Roberts back to being the bad boy again in their eyes. 😡

The boys looking great. 💕

----------

EddyBee (16-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I like how Liv was putting Aaron & Robert before herself, telling them they need to go... Shame Victoria was only thinking of herself yet again.....


and now she could get them caught

----------

EddyBee (16-10-2019), Sug-din (16-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

does rob hand himself in letting liv and aaron off?

----------


## EddyBee

> does rob hand himself in letting liv and aaron off?


It hasn't been spoilered, so no one knows for sure. My guess is that something like is most likely to happen.

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry, but this is disgraceful. This is supposed to be Robert Jacob Sugdenâs/Ryan Hawleyâs exit storyline and he has hardly featured or said a word. Emmerdale PTB should be ashamed of themselves. 😡😡😡

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry, but this is disgraceful. This is supposed to be Robert Jacob Sugden’s/Ryan Hawley’s exit storyline and he has hardly featured or said a word. Emmerdale PTB should be ashamed of themselves.


Agreed. The whole story is horrid, and utter nonsense. 

If these episodes did not include Ryan's final Emmerdale scenes, I would not bother watching.

----------


## Sug-din

> Agreed. The whole story is horrid, and utter nonsense. 
> 
> If these episodes did not include Ryan's final Emmerdale scenes, I would not bother watching.



Itâs so annoying - PD got more focus and screen time when she exited than Robert/Ryan has received.  Thereâs not going to be much  quality for the rest of the episode. Itâs disgusting. 😡😡😡😡

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I have no polite words to say about the way that Emmerdale has treated a legendary characters exit. 

The episodes should have been about him not just bits slotted in to fill up time. 😡😡😡😡

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Just letting everyone know that we have not seen the last of Robert Sugden. He will be making further appearances. The character has not left yet.

----------

Sug-din (17-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Robert saying his goodbyes to Aaron in such a way that Aaron wouldn't even realise.... I'm broken.

"What am I supposed to do without him?" 

 :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2019), Sug-din (17-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Just letting everyone know that we have not seen the last of Robert Sugden. He will be making further appearances. The character has not left yet.



Thanks for that info Eddy.  Sorry for being a bit worked up tonight I just feel that these episodes could have been much more Robert focused -  he seemed to be more of a bit player in his own storyline.☹️

Loved the hug & kisses scenes though and both Ryan & Danny were brilliant in their own way as usual and their on screen chemistry was still there and looked good too.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

who will aaron blame liv or chas, rob made the sacrifice

----------


## heydrich39

Thank God no more robron rubbish

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry, but Iâve got to say this. I hate Vic & Diane and wish theyâd leave. 😡😡😡😡😡

----------

EddyBee (18-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The boys were tremendous and even when they arenât actually in the same room their chemistry when they talk to each other is amazing. :Cheer: 

I know the circumstances arenât exactly great but they both look absolutely stunning.  :Wub:  :Heart:  :Love:

----------

EddyBee (18-10-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Thank God no more robron rubbish


WRONG - a little bit more left - Idiot

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), Sug-din (19-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale's Robert Sugden appears in court as his exit story continues.*
*
Digital Spy article, with pics. Here.*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), Sug-din (19-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

New fic - Cause things aren't horrible enough....

https://archiveofourown.org/works/21084167

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), Sug-din (19-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow Fans ive havent any Robron this or ED willl this weekend and will only watch our Robron scenes and will FFWD the rest ive been trying to keep Soical Media FB+Twitter and not to spoil any of it but by the sound of it it be well worth the wait yeah matty x

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Sug-din (19-10-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

I have to say some of the last few scenes with Danny Miller have been the best we have seen from him in a while. They are both on top form and as a Brucie bonus Ryan Hawley is looking mighty handsome.  :Heart:

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), Sug-din (19-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale's Robert Sugden appears in court as his exit story continues.*
> *
> Digital Spy article, with pics. Here.*



Thanks for link Eddy👋

I know Iâm sounding like a broken record but I really would have preferred it if Vic hadnât been in those pictures. It would have been so much more poignant if it had just been Roblivion.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.👍

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), pond21 (19-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Thanks for link Eddy👋
> 
> I know Iâm sounding like a broken record but I really would have preferred it if Vic hadnât been in those pictures. It would have been so much more poignant if it had just been Roblivion.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.👍


hi Don ive just seen the first ep and about to watch weds and thurs ep now as i was working all week and BTW whta did you think of FB i sent you eariler?

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), Sug-din (19-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> New fic - Cause things aren't horrible enough....
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/works/21084167


That was brilliant as always. Keep these comng, we need cheering up. :Bow:

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don ive just seen the first ep and about to watch weds and thurs ep now as i was working all week and BTW whta did you think of FB i sent you eariler?


Hi Matty - It gets more and more emotional as the week goes on but Ryan, Danny & Izzie are brilliant as always. iâd try to avoid as much of the Vic stuff as you can - she and Diane get worse and worse as the week goes on. Itâs so sad to know that we donât have much longer left of the two of them. Enjoy it if you can itâs definitely worth a watch. 

Sorry I havenât seen or replied to your FB yet. Will check it out soon I promise. Don x

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - It gets more and more emotional as the week goes on but Ryan, Danny & Izzie are brilliant as always. iâd try to avoid as much of the Vic stuff as you can - she and Diane get worse and worse as the week goes on. Itâs so sad to know that we donât have much longer left of the two of them. Enjoy it if you can itâs definitely worth a watch. 
> 
> Sorry I havenât seen or replied to your FB yet. Will check it out soon I promise. Don x


HI Don will do but still confussed yeah even in Jail Aaron coul;d still visit Rob him there like Rob did when Aaron was in jail yeah so ED would just let Rob stay there with no mention and Aaron no going to visit his Husband so something must happen next week and Rob goes on the run ? thoughts

----------

EddyBee (19-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), Sug-din (19-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I have to say some of the last few scenes with Danny Miller have been the best we have seen from him in a while. They are both on top form and as a Brucie bonus Ryan Hawley is looking mighty handsome.


I totally agree with you. Danny's and Ryan's performances have been excellent, amongst the best that we have ever had from either of them.

All that chemistry between 2 actors is amazing, totally superb.  :Clap:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), Sug-din (19-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I totally agree with you. Danny's and Ryan's performances have been excellent, amongst the best that we have ever had from either of them.
> 
> All that chemistry between 2 actors is amazing, totally superb.


Hi Eddy just caught up with all the eps and will see Fridays ep tomorw and yeah Eddy both Our Danny+Ryan was amazing as usual and Isoble to  but im Sure theres a twist to come i know Paddy locks Aaron in next week but im sure they not going let Aaron not visiting him jail and or Rob telling Aaron not to come either you not telling me oh right you in jail for life and you seing anybody oh come ED lets get serious im still thinking a break out just like Adam did yeah

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

A lovely, dry, very sunny autumn morning in London, but quite chilly. Just 7c at present.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019), Sug-din (20-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> A lovely, dry, very sunny autumn morning in London, but quite chilly. Just 7c at present.


Good Afternoon Eddy👋

Lucky you with the weather. Itâs rather wet and windy here but the temp is at least 11c.

Hope you and everyone else are having a good weekend.👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Hope everyone manages to have a fairly good week considering what we are sadly waiting to happen.  ☹️Whatever the result the journey on here has been great and hope it doesnât come to an end straight away. ☹️

----------

EddyBee (21-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Apparently Ryan is on the Emmerdale Cast List for next week. Will it be him in the flesh or just a phone recording? It will be interesting to see.  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (21-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I absolutely detest Paddy and that will never change ever again. 😡😡😡

What a stupid and irresponsible thing to do when they have someone in the house who is prone to having fits - Liv. 

I hope Aaron knocks him out and just breaks a window to get out - Sorry, but Iâm not sorry!

----------

EddyBee (21-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I wonât be watching tonight as I saw enough of Paddy last night being a 💩and Iâm sure it will carry on tonight so I donât want to get any more annoyed than Iâve already been. If anything âgoodâ happens Iâm sure youâll let me know. Thanks.👍

----------

EddyBee (22-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I won’t be watching tonight as I saw enough of Paddy last night being a and I’m sure it will carry on tonight so I don’t want to get any more annoyed than I’ve already been. If anything ‘good’ happens I’m sure you’ll let me know. Thanks.


I'm also not watching, and for the same reason as you.

I just wish Emmerdale would stop changing their characters' personalities to suit the latest twist in a story. That is what they did with Paddy last night. It is never believable, it makes for very poor drama, it gradually ruins a good character (just look at Moira) and is insulting towards a regular viewer.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-10-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my robron friends  :Cheer:  hope everyone ok

Havenât watched everything live lately cos too much moira nate and other rubbish so can ff through them but also go back on robert and aaron scenes to see if I miss any looks and glances  :Heart: 

They both been looking good and seems we have more emotional stuff yet but I think it would have been nice if the kisses hadnât been so quick  :Love: 

I like that the English police are so cool about two gay guyz being married and concernmed about each other  :Smile: 

Do we know if robert does escape and go on the run (eddie always know stuff) cos if heâs does and aaron doesnât know where he is then that kinda leaves it open for anything to happen but if hes in prison it would be unreal if aaron wasnât visiting him all the time but without ryan being in it there would only be him coming back and saying what happened. Not sure if Iâve made sense there  :Confused: 

I hope the drama they have for aaron is all dark. Heâs obvs going to be in a bad way but I hope thereâs some good stuff donât mean another guy but just something happy. I expect liv will start having more sls of her own that he will move in and out of  :Searchme: 

ot but as for the moira stuff I just find her stupid and annoying but I was talking to my gran who watched soaps since before I born and she said ladies having affairs with young guys (rather than other way round) has always happened in them but still doesnât make it any less boring to me anyway  :Mad:

----------

EddyBee (22-10-2019), pond21 (22-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> hello my robron friends  hope everyone ok
> 
> Havenât watched everything live lately cos too much moira nate and other rubbish so can ff through them but also go back on robert and aaron scenes to see if I miss any looks and glances 
> 
> They both been looking good and seems we have more emotional stuff yet but I think it would have been nice if the kisses hadnât been so quick 
> 
> I like that the English police are so cool about two gay guyz being married and concernmed about each other 
> 
> Do we know if robert does escape and go on the run (eddie always know stuff) cos if heâs does and aaron doesnât know where he is then that kinda leaves it open for anything to happen but if hes in prison it would be unreal if aaron wasnât visiting him all the time but without ryan being in it there would only be him coming back and saying what happened. Not sure if Iâve made sense there 
> ...


Hi Micheal i argee with you 100% something happen yeah and nRob escapes like you said and i siad it to EDdy+Don they just cant send Rob to jail for life and say thats it you cant visit him or anything i think somehow Aaron will break out from Paddy when he locks Aaron in its a bit silly that of course our Aaron will do anything for his husband like i say he gets Rob out like when Cain+Aaron did with Adam

----------

EddyBee (22-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans what stupid thing Paddy said about Rob he did it because he loves Aaron so much but something much happen this week yeah they just cant leave at that they cant say oh you go to jail and you cant see see you husband again and not even talk about but something must happen mybe Aaron goes back on not doing it and do it anywat or get somebosy else to do it?

----------

EddyBee (22-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi There what a load of TOSH and they call that viewing and what Paddy said about Rob was lies our Rob Gave himself up for the love for his husband but there must be a twist you really saying oh well we send him to jail for 25 years and we cant or hear you talk about him come on ED lets think there be something to you give us back

----------

EddyBee (22-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Despite what I said earlier, I ended up watching Emmerdale. I regret it.  :Sad: 

It was good to see Aaron but Chas' story was spoilt by the 'comedic' interludes involving Bob, Lydia and Mandy were ridiculous. As for tonight's Moira offering, enough said. 

Come on Emmerdale, your fans deserve a lot better than this. And, if we don't get 'better' soon, a lot of us will be following Ryan Hawley out of that door.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019), pond21 (22-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Despite what I said earlier, I ended up watching Emmerdale. I regret it. 
> 
> It was good to see Aaron but Chas' story was spoilt by the 'comedic' interludes involving Bob, Lydia and Mandy were ridiculous. As for tonight's Moira offering, enough said. 
> 
> Come on Emmerdale, your fans deserve a lot better than this. And, if we don't get 'better' soon, a lot of us will be following Ryan Hawley out of that door.


Well said Eddy im right behind you that ep was rubbish yeah it was nice to See Aaron and what Paddy said about Rob was awful he gave himself foe his love for his husband and yes ED must have something up there sleves yeah if not like you and Ryan i be leaving ED and not watch again and if so well done ED ive watched ED for years and this ishow you treat your long severing fans shame on you and that goes to the 3 women producers Jane Hudson Kate brooks and Laura Shaw between you the 3 of you you have ruined ED and Robron and im sure you couldve done a better exit for such ironc char as a sudgen

----------

EddyBee (22-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Despite what I said earlier, I ended up watching Emmerdale. I regret it. 
> 
> It was good to see Aaron but Chas' story was spoilt by the 'comedic' interludes involving Bob, Lydia and Mandy were ridiculous. As for tonight's Moira offering, enough said. 
> 
> Come on Emmerdale, your fans deserve a lot better than this. And, if we don't get 'better' soon, a lot of us will be following Ryan Hawley out of that door.


I did manage to stick to saying I wasnât going to watch and from some of the comments Iâve read online about Paddy Iâm just as pleased I didnât. My only fear is that they are going to get Aaron hating Robert as well and if that is the case I wil definitely be stopping watching altogether much sooner rather than later on.

----------

EddyBee (22-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Paddy behaved disgustingly towards Aaron tonight and Liv was just as bad. They really have no idea how Aaron is feeling.. Why can't they just say "We might not understand what you're going through but we're here for you" instead of "Baby, Aaron!!! Baby!! Dead sister, Aaron! You've got us!" 

 :Angry:  :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (22-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I did manage to stick to saying I wasnât going to watch and from some of the comments Iâve read online about Paddy Iâm just as pleased I didnât. My only fear is that they are going to get Aaron hating Robert as well and if that is the case I wil definitely be stopping watching altogether much sooner rather than later on.


Morning Don i argee lastnight eps was RUBBISH and Paddy talking about Rob like that that was out of order Rob only handed himself in was for the love for his husband and he didnt want him to get into trouble i dont think Aaron wont hate His husband at all towards the end Aaron understood why Rob did it but i still somthing must happen yeah i know what you to me in you FB messgage but come on ED you saying you going to let Aaron not talking about his husband not even mention him for the next 25 years yeah like i said to Eddy lastnight if nothing happens thats it wityh me ED and those 3 women Producers have ruined ED completly so well done to you ive been watching ed for 20 years and i wont watch again untill you give us somthing to cling on to

----------

EddyBee (23-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019), Sug-din (23-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Morning Don i argee lastnight eps was RUBBISH and Paddy talking about Rob like that that was out of order Rob only handed himself in was for the love for his husband and he didnt want him to get into trouble i dont think Aaron wont hate His husband at all towards the end Aaron understood why Rob did it but i still somthing must happen yeah i know what you to me in you FB messgage but come on ED you saying you going to let Aaron not talking about his husband not even mention him for the next 25 years yeah like i said to Eddy lastnight if nothing happens thats it wityh me ED and those 3 women Producers have ruined ED completly so well done to you ive been watching ed for 20 years and i wont watch again untill you give us somthing to cling on to


Hi Matty - Iâm not watching last night episode at all.  Havenât watched tonightâs either yet, so I would value any opinions as to wether itâs worth watching or just to wait until Robert makes his appearance tomorrow night, but I see from bits online that they are still making Roberts sentencing more about Vic and what she discovers about this new bloke sheâs got in tow with. Is that really necessary - I actually would have preferred it if she hadnât been at the court scenes and it was just Roblivion.

----------

EddyBee (23-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Matty - I’m not watching last night episode at all.  Haven’t watched tonight’s either yet, so I would value any opinions as to wether it’s worth watching or just to wait until Robert makes his appearance tomorrow night, but I see from bits online that they are still making Roberts sentencing more about Vic and what she discovers about this new bloke she’s got in tow with. Is that really necessary - I actually would have preferred it if she hadn’t been at the court scenes and it was just Roblivion.


Chas gave birth and the scenes were good, especially as the comedic nonsense of yesterday did not make reappearance. Aaron was there.

The rest of the episode was about Cain and Moira. Jeff is a brilliant actor, and he did not let himself down in tonight's episode, but the story line is awful.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019), Sug-din (24-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Chas gave birth and the scenes were good, especially as the comedic nonsense of yesterday did not make reappearance. Aaron was there.
> 
> The rest of the episode was about Cain and Moira. Jeff is a brilliant actor, and he did not let himself down in tonight's episode, but the story line is awful.


Thanks for info Eddy. 👋

I might watch it as long as thereâs no more horrible scenes with Paddy that Iâve been reading about lately.

----------

EddyBee (24-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I have watched some very short bits of last nights episode - where there was just Aaron & Liv but for all I havenât actually watched Tuesday nights episodes Iâm sorry I just couldnât stand to watch any of the scenes with Paddy in them. Iâve always had a problem with him but now itâs 10 times worse and yet another reason why I probably wonât be watching full episodes after Robert goes. Well done Emmerdale!!☹️

----------

EddyBee (24-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (24-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

was rob denied bail?

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Watched last two nites and so much rubbish. The Moira/Cain/Nate stuff was just boring and why couldnât robron have a lovely soft lit bed scene  :Love:  before Robert goes away instead of Moira and Nate?  :Mad: 

I am sure they all tried hard with the underwater scene and well done to the actors but it was nothing like Aaron and Robertâs  :Thumbsdown: 

As for Chas baby scene sorry but it was stupid like all those guyz couldnât just kick down an inside door I mean it was hardly entrance to bank.
 :Rotfl: 

So this is prob the last appearance of Robert (for a while anyway) and seems strange having watched from the first day he came that its ending like this but it seems that the last year ed lost interest and maybe Ryan thought the same  :Searchme: 

Perhaps there's a final twist yet as I saw that in England that you always get life for murder but then the judge says how long before you get out. I wonder if this judge takes into account that Lee raped Robert's sister and would that make it a lot shorter time?  :Confused: 

btw always though that Luke was connected to Lee  :Banned:

----------

Sug-din (24-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans i really hope we get some sort of twist tonight because im working tonight and tommorw and wont be able to watch it till to at and sun matty and lets hope we get some sort surprsie twist? matt

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-10-2019), Sug-din (24-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Tonight's the night.  :Sad: 

A huge thank you to Ryan Hawley for helping to make the last 5 years of Emmerdale so good and such great fun.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-10-2019), lizann (25-10-2019), Sug-din (24-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Tonight's the night. 
> 
> A huge thank you to Ryan Hawley for helping to make the last 5 years of Emmerdale so good and such great fun.


Hi Eddy im at work tonight and tommorw and waont see it and i really hope we have a surpise or 2 ED at least should owe us that at least yeah matt

----------

EddyBee (24-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-10-2019), Sug-din (24-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Was that actually about Robery Jacob Sugdens  exit that episode? He seemed to be thrown in there just as a bit of filler.  Vic got more screen time than him and that scene finding out about Luke could have been done at a later time as it wasnât going to change the outcome for Robert at all.

14 years minimum for beating up a rapist Emmerdale wants to be ashamed of themselves if they think this storyline is in anyway believable, there have been so many ways that things could have been different if theyâd at least looked to be bothered about an iconic character leaving the programme.

Ryan deserved so much better than this crap - I hope he goes on to much bigger and better things and ends up doing roles that give him the respect his talent deserves.   :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (24-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Was that actually about Robery Jacob Sugdens  exit that episode? He seemed to be thrown in there just as a bit of filler.  Vic got more screen time than him and that scene finding out about Luke could have been done at a later time as it wasn’t going to change the outcome for Robert at all.
> 
> 14 years minimum for beating up a rapist Emmerdale wants to be ashamed of themselves if they think this storyline is in anyway believable, there have been so many ways that things could have been different if they’d at least looked to be bothered about an iconic character leaving the programme.
> 
> Ryan deserved so much better than this crap - I hope he goes on to much bigger and better things and ends up doing roles that give him the respect his talent deserves.


Agreed, that was rubbish. There was so little Robron time tonight when compared to all the other stories ... Chas's baby/Cain, Moira and Nate/ the Mandy nonsense. Very disappointing.

The sad thing is that I was expecting it. Robron have not been treated fairly or properly by Emmerdale for some considerable time.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-10-2019), Sug-din (25-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Completely off topic:

I see IM is up to his old tricks again on Coronation Street.😳
His latest little gem is that Tracy Barlow/Macdonald the âman eaterâ is going to sleep with a woman. :Rotfl:

----------

EddyBee (25-10-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (25-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Completely off topic:
> 
> I see IM is up to his old tricks again on Coronation Street.😳
> His latest little gem is that Tracy Barlow/Macdonald the âman eaterâ is going to sleep with a woman.


 :Rotfl:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-10-2019), Sug-din (25-10-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

I'm still confused (not very hard) but has Robert got more real scenes like not just video messages  :Searchme:  

Doesn't Aaron visit him in prison  :Confused:

----------

Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I'm still confused (not very hard) but has Robert got more real scenes like not just video messages  
> 
> Doesn't Aaron visit him in prison


No one is certain. However, over on DS, it is being suggested that there is probably at least one more Robert appearance.

----------

Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Funny isn't it how Liv goes from "Get over it" to being worried about Aaron's state of mind? The inconsistencies in the writing is just laughable! How can we be invested in a soap when a character's personality will change depending on the writer?

----------

Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## heydrich39

Hope Aaron kills himself

----------


## EddyBee

> Funny isn't it how Liv goes from "Get over it" to being worried about Aaron's state of mind? The inconsistencies in the writing is just laughable! How can we be invested in a soap when a character's personality will change depending on the writer?


Totally agree. It's happening right across Emmerdale with so many characters. It makes things unrealistic.

For me, the worst example of a personality changing character is Moira. She used to be one of my favourites after Robron. Moira has been completely ruined and she is beyond repair.

----------

Perdita (26-10-2019), Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

There are rumours that Robert will be moved to a prison on the Isle of Man (off-screen) and that will further upset Aaron.

----------

Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon everyone.

A dull and very showery day in north London, but very mild. 16c at present. Temps forecast to tumble tomorrow. I hope everyone has a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## Melephunk2010

> There are rumours that Robert will be moved to a prison on the Isle of Man (off-screen) and that will further upset Aaron.


It's been discussed on DS that maybe Robert doesn't tell Aaron where he's moving to and advises his solicitor to not tell anyone either, thinking it will be easier for them all....

Apparently the legal system in Isle of Man is very different and much harsher than ours i the UK, in IOM you can find yourself in prison for stealing beer, shouting in the street etc. Robert will be top dog in a week.

----------

EddyBee (26-10-2019), Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> It's been discussed on DS that maybe Robert doesn't tell Aaron where he's moving to and advises his solicitor to not tell anyone either, thinking it will be easier for them all....
> 
> Apparently the legal system in Isle of Man is very different and much harsher than ours i the UK, in IOM you can find yourself in prison for stealing beer, shouting in the street etc. Robert will be top dog in a week.


I recently saw a docu on Isle of Man jail .. holiday home .. no more than that ...

----------

Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> A dull and very showery day in north London, but very mild. 16c at present. Temps forecast to tumble tomorrow. I hope everyone has a good weekend.


Mornin Eddy hope you are well i heard rumours that Rob gets attacked soon not sure if true i havenet watched ED this week and i wont prob watch much now the show going down hill the 3 producers have really nade the show un watchble for me s/ls are rubbish and not even worth talking about and i woulve thought the 3 producers wouldve have given Rob`s exit to Maxine Alderton who knew how to write for them yeah or is she even there ?

----------

EddyBee (27-10-2019), Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

did aaron give mandy back the money after helping get them passports?

----------


## EddyBee

> Mornin Eddy hope you are well i heard rumours that Rob gets attacked soon not sure if true i havenet watched ED this week and i wont prob watch much now the show going down hill the 3 producers have really nade the show un watchble for me s/ls are rubbish and not even worth talking about and i woulve thought the 3 producers wouldve have given Rob`s exit to Maxine Alderton who knew how to write for them yeah or is she even there ?


Maxine is still there. 

Robert's exit was awful. I'm not sure what happens next, but he's gone, so it's just adding insult to the injury.

----------

Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> did aaron give mandy back the money after helping get them passports?


Not sure. I hope he did, the Many can return it to it's rightful owner.

----------

Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

Sad to see Robert leave the show, both Ryan and Danny were excellent, even if the script and storyline let them down.

----------

EddyBee (27-10-2019), Sug-din (27-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening everyone👋

Have had company this weekend and also getting ready for a decorator coming next week so Iâve only just got to see Fridays episode. Didnât watch ever single minute and as usual didnât take long for me to wish Vic wasnât on our screen.  Sheâs obviously still going to keep in touch with Lees brother - sorry but she gets what she deserves if she is selfish enough to do that. Even didnât like the way Liv was talking to Aaron - heâs lost the love of his live why do they all think he should be over it within 24 hours.  Bernice asking him if Robert had settled in as if heâd gone off on a trip and was staying at a hotel -FGS.  If this is the way that itâs going to be and Vic is going to be in all Aaronâs scenes from now thatâs yet another reason I wonât be continuing to watch whole episodes once Ryan/Robert Haswell and truly left.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. :Cheer:  Itâs been cold here but at least it stayed dry.

Letâs hope we get at least one last decent scene with our boys next week. They deserve that.  :Heart:  :Wub:

----------

EddyBee (27-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron is in tonight's episode.

It looks as if Robert's last Emmerdale appearance will be i this coming Friday's episode.

----------

Sug-din (28-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Aaron is in tonight's episode.
> 
> It looks as if Robert's last Emmerdale appearance will be i this coming Friday's episode.


Thanks Eddy👋😥

Is that his only appearance or will we get him in at least one other episode this week.🤔

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry but is it necessary for Vic to get involved with everything and everything has to be about what effect it has on her - even Moiraâs affair. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

At least tonight we got a supposed phone call with Robert. 💕

----------

EddyBee (28-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Thanks Eddy����
> 
> Is that his only appearance or will we get him in at least one other episode this week.��


I'm not certain. Perhaps he will be appearing before that, but Friday is his final appearance.

----------

Sug-din (28-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sorry but is it necessary for Vic to get involved with everything and everything has to be about what effect it has on her - even Moira’s affair.
> 
> At least tonight we got a supposed phone call with Robert.


I've got to the stage where I just do not want to watch certain characters or to follow their stories. Moira and Victoria are at the top of my list. A great shame for me as Moira used to be a favourite of mine. Victoria, I have always been indifferent about.

----------

Sug-din (28-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*‘A broken man’*

Will news from jailed Robert tip Aaron over the edge?

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...70656127488000*

----------

Sug-din (29-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Victoria at breaking point!â*

Liv and Victoria fear Aaron could break down.

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...71775880773633*

----------


## Sug-din

> *Victoria at breaking point!â*
> 
> Liv and Victoria fear Aaron could break down.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...71775880773633*



I have no polite words left that could be printed to say how I feel about Vic now. 😡🤮

----------


## pond21

Evening fans im about to watch ED now wonder what delights we in for tonight

----------


## pond21

Hi FANS of topic does anybody know if they are filming the new sereis of Endvour during the summer or are they still filming?

----------


## pond21

Hi There so Vic+Liv have got Seb to cheer Aaron up and looking back didnt Our Rob have a word with Seb and asks him to look after His other Dad when was not there

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi FANS of topic does anybody know if they are filming the new sereis of Endvour during the summer or are they still filming?


Hi Matty - Iâve just looked up online and it says they started filming series 7 of Endeavour in August 2019 and  should be shown sometime in 2020. No exact dates.

----------


## pond21

> Hi Matty - Iâve just looked up online and it says they started filming series 7 of Endeavour in August 2019 and  should be shown sometime in 2020. No exact dates.


Hi Don thanx for that ED not bad tonight Vic+Liv brought Seb round nice thought but its a bit to soon for that and i hope we do a lovley Robron on Frid when Aaron goes to see his husband

----------


## pond21

Hi There whats Charity being there? and is my eyes fooling me is Lucy having a baby in RL  she looks like she is from what see tonight?

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don thanx for that ED not bad tonight Vic+Liv brought Seb round nice thought but its a bit to soon for that and i hope we do a lovley Robron on Frid when Aaron goes to see his husband


I havenât watched yet tonight Iâll catch up later. Trying to avoid as much of Vic as I can but Iâm sure that will get harder and harder as it seems we can't Have Aaron without her being there too. 

Itâs the least that Robron deserves to have a decent final scene together.🙂

----------


## lizann

seb is young to be told rob is in prison now

----------

EddyBee (29-10-2019), tammyy2j (30-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I havenât watched yet tonight Iâll catch up later. Trying to avoid as much of Vic as I can but Iâm sure that will get harder and harder as it seems we can't Have Aaron without her being there too. 
> 
> Itâs the least that Robron deserves to have a decent final scene together.🙂


Yeah i know to much Vic when Aaron was talking at the end he had Rob`s gold watch which he said he gave to Rob on there wedding day but that scene was cut out the enegraving had to dates one was for the date of the wedding the other not sure ?

----------

Sug-din (29-10-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> Yeah i know to much Vic when Aaron was talking at the end he had Rob`s gold watch which he said he gave to Rob on there wedding day but that scene was cut out the enegraving had to dates one was for the date of the wedding the other not sure ?


They got the date wrong on the watch, they had the second wedding as 15/10/2018 when it was actually the 5th. Rookie mistake, that!

----------


## EddyBee

> seb is young to be told rob is in prison now


Yes, what would be the point of telling Seb? No point at all.

----------

Sug-din (29-10-2019), tammyy2j (30-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> They got the date wrong on the watch, they had the second wedding as 15/10/2018 when it was actually the 5th. Rookie mistake, that!


I canât believe they can get things like memorable dates wrong when itâs only a year since it happened. Itâs rather par for the course on Emmerdales lack of  importance on continuity issues now.🤷🙄

----------


## pond21

> I canât believe they can get things like memorable dates wrong when itâs only a year since it happened. Itâs rather par for the course on Emmerdales lack of  importance on continuity issues now.🤷🙄


Thays why they needed our Maxine to write vital eps for Robron yeah

----------

Sug-din (29-10-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Aaron is allowed to be sad, angry and mope around since his husband has been sent to prison for a long time 

I am not their biggest fan (of Aaron and Robert) but even I am annoyed by Liv and Vic telling him to cop himself on and move on this soon 

Liv if finished her exams, she should visit her mother, was Aaron going to contact Sandra when leaving on the run, who would take Liv then, Chas?

I hate how parents are forgot when off the show like Sandra, Justin and Alicia

----------

EddyBee (30-10-2019), lizann (30-10-2019), Perdita (30-10-2019), Sug-din (30-10-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody does anybody think that Lucy is pregent ? she looks vey big in her sxenes with Dommic lastnight? anybody else think it? matty

----------


## Perdita

> Hi Everybody does anybody think that Lucy is pregent ? she looks vey big in her sxenes with Dommic lastnight? anybody else think it? matty


I do not think so, I think she is very slim ...  She has had 3 kids, twins in 2017 ... maybe she has not managed to lose all of her pregnancy tummy????

----------

tammyy2j (31-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

i thought chas had padding to show after birth tummy still there  :Stick Out Tongue:  i know she has paddy

leo forgot by paddy and aaron but now he has count graham

----------

EddyBee (30-10-2019), tammyy2j (31-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Only watched the scenes with Aaron & Liv & Seb tonight. It was good seeing him trying to be upbeat for little Seb and it was also good to see Aaron at home and out and about without his pain of a sister-in-law glued to his side.  :Clap:

----------

EddyBee (30-10-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> i thought chas had padding to show after birth tummy still there  i know she has paddy
> 
> leo forgot by paddy and aaron but now he has count graham


That's how I see it.

----------


## lizann

> Only watched the scenes with Aaron & Liv & Seb tonight. It was good seeing him trying to be upbeat for little Seb and it was also good to see Aaron at home and out and about without his pain of a sister-in-law glued to his side.


how come mandy charity or sam didn't ask aaron for money help since he stole from mandy

----------

EddyBee (31-10-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I do not think so, I think she is very slim ...  She has had 3 kids, twins in 2017 ... maybe she has not managed to lose all of her pregnancy tummy????


I think she also split from her partner

----------

EddyBee (31-10-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Itâs going to be a sad episode tonight. :Sad:  :Crying:

----------

EddyBee (01-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Itâs going to be a sad episode tonight.


For sure.

 :Sad:

----------

Sug-din (01-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

> It’s going to be a sad episode tonight.


rob's last episode, bye to aaron

----------

EddyBee (01-11-2019)

----------


## heydrich39

No more than Ryan shame he could act, not like wooden Danny Miller no doubt we will have weeks of Aaron moping and crying Wish they would kill him off

----------


## Sug-din

That whole episode should have been only Robron. Ryan & Danny should have deserved nothing less than that for the amazing performances they have given over the last 5 years and for their portrayal of 2 people so much in love.  :Sad:  :Heart:  :Crying: 

Whatever Ryan Alexander Hawley does in the future I wish him the best of luck and the greatest success.  But still hope that one day heâll return as Robert Jacob Sugden - No one comes close.  :Heart:  :Bow:

----------

EddyBee (01-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (01-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> That whole episode should have been only Robron. Ryan & Danny should have deserved nothing less than that for the amazing performances they have given over the last 5 years and for their portrayal of 2 people so much in love. 
> 
> Whatever Ryan Alexander Hawley does in the future I wish him the best of luck and the greatest success.  But still hope that one day heâll return as Robert Jacob Sugden - No one comes close.


Heart breaking.

 :Crying:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-11-2019), Sug-din (01-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller and Ryan Hawley speak out over Robert Sugden’s sad and ‘beautiful’ Emmerdale exit.

https://metro.co.uk/2019/11/01/danny...re.top.twitter*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-11-2019), Sug-din (01-11-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello everyone  :Cheer: 

so sad  can't believe that's last we see Robert 

both danny and ryan so good and love the clips at the end but just wish there were a few more like when they first met

very nice interview with ryan and a few deleted scenes and seems ed film lot more than they show

I hope ryan gets lots of work and he seems quite a sorted guy so may well have stuff to go into already hope people will post any news cos might not get it here 

its been nice chatting to my robron friends x i'll keep looking here if people stay cos its been fun chatting and i'm interested to see what sls they give aaron 

they better not just have him as a background character to all the rubbish sls with uninteresting charecters they have at the moment but I really hope they dont have him go all dark and off the rails

----------

Sug-din (01-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

I will still be posting here, as well as on other forums on this board. Perhaps I'll be here less often, but I will still be here.  :Smile: 

I wonder what Ryan will be doing next.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-11-2019), Perdita (01-11-2019), Sug-din (01-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> hello everyone 
> 
> so sad  can't believe that's last we see Robert 
> 
> both danny and ryan so good and love the clips at the end but just wish there were a few more like when they first met
> 
> very nice interview with ryan and a few deleted scenes and seems ed film lot more than they show
> 
> I hope ryan gets lots of work and he seems quite a sorted guy so may well have stuff to go into already hope people will post any news cos might not get it here 
> ...


Hi Micheal👋

Iâll keep comng on here as I donât want to lose contact with all the lovely people Iâve had the privilege to meet through our mutual appreciation of Robert/Ryan & Aaron/Danny. Robron will never be forgotten and hopefully one day will be reunited. 🥰xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> I will still be posting here, as well as on other forums on this board. Perhaps I'll be here less often, but I will still be here. 
> 
> I wonder what Ryan will be doing next.


I know you and a few others joined here because you felt free and safe to post your opinions on RobRon and that is great. It would be nice if you could continue to give your viewpoints and opinions on other things on SoapBoards too, I personally have appreciated your and your friend's input over the last few years  on Emmerdale   :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (01-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-11-2019), Sug-din (01-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I know that Robert has now left but hopefully that doesnât mean that the title of this spoiler board  has to have his name removed as presently they are still a couple! Even if one of them isnât seen any more. I hope this comment makes sens.  :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (01-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-11-2019), Perdita (02-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Monday 4th November preview; Aaron is left shocked when he finds himself unable to book a prison visit with Robert.*

*https://twitter.com/emmerdaleclips/s...239667713?s=21*

----------

Sug-din (02-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Wednesday 6th November preview; Liv tries to comfort Aaron saying that he'll be visiting Robert before he knows it. Aaron looks concerned when he opens a letter, but what does it say?

https://twitter.com/emmerdaleclips/s...749920775?s=21*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-11-2019), Sug-din (02-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Hope everyone manages to have a pleasant weekend even though Iâm sure we are all still feeling very sad.  :Sad: 
Itâs cold her this morning , only 7c but at least itâs still fair.👍

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (02-11-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good Morning All
> 
> Hope everyone manages to have a pleasant weekend even though Iâm sure we are all still feeling very sad. 
> Itâs cold her this morning , only 7c but at least itâs still fair.


hi Don  :Cheer:  its cold and wet here  :Sad: 

just seem that pic of Ryan and looks like he growing a beard so I wonder if its for a new role and he will be completely different character to Robert  :Searchme: 

although no Robert next week will be sad for Aaron ads he gets the news about Robert not wanting him to visit. in a way it seems very easy way for ed to explain him going when they could have had more of a twist but guess that's where we are  :Sad: 

btw don't know if you follow the rugby but sorry about England I don't really follow (or understand) it but it was on everywhere here

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), Sug-din (02-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I know that Robert has now left but hopefully that doesnât mean that the title of this spoiler board  has to have his name removed as presently they are still a couple! Even if one of them isnât seen any more. I hope this comment makes sens.


You make perfect sense. I will use this thread to post news of Aaron and the surrounding characters. I also hope to post news about Ryan Hawley's future career.

 :Smile:

----------

Perdita (02-11-2019), Sug-din (02-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> I know you and a few others joined here because you felt free and safe to post your opinions on RobRon and that is great. It would be nice if you could continue to give your viewpoints and opinions on other things on SoapBoards too, I personally have appreciated your and your friend's input over the last few years  on Emmerdale


Thank you.  :Smile: 

I'm staying on this thread and on SoapBoards. I value my membership of this place and the discussions that take place. It's also a good place to keep in touch with a few online friends that I have made over the years.

I just wish that Emmerdale was a little but more exciting than it is, so that we had plenty to discuss. I'm hoping that improvements are on the way.

----------

flappinfanny (02-11-2019), Sug-din (02-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi Don  its cold and wet here 
> 
> just seem that pic of Ryan and looks like he growing a beard so I wonder if its for a new role and he will be completely different character to Robert 
> 
> although no Robert next week will be sad for Aaron ads he gets the news about Robert not wanting him to visit. in a way it seems very easy way for ed to explain him going when they could have had more of a twist but guess that's where we are 
> 
> btw don't know if you follow the rugby but sorry about England I don't really follow (or understand) it but it was on everywhere here


In case anyone has not seen it, here's the picture of Ryan. 

*https://smugbisexualtrash.tumblr.com...a-video-of-him*

----------

flappinfanny (02-11-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> In case anyone has not seen it, here's the picture of Ryan. 
> 
> *https://smugbisexualtrash.tumblr.com...a-video-of-him*


Still gorgeous.

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), Sug-din (02-11-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

Claire king was awful last night.  A unpopular opinion but Aaron and Robert played their final scenes well, both Ryan and Danny were very good and I thought Ryan was excellent.  I loved the end montage. A nice touch by Emmerdale.

I wonder down the line if the character of Robert will come back into the show, with Ryan or perhaps a new head? I hope Ryan does return and the character does come back as he is a Sugden and although Emmerdale would like you to believe The Dingles are the first family of Emmerdale, they are not, it is The Sugdens. 

On a superficial level Ryan looked beautiful last night. I just wanted to hug him.

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), Sug-din (02-11-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Absolutely broken after last night. When a fictional couple can make you feel this way you know they've done a good job. I knew the day would come eventually where Robron would end but I really wasn't prepared for it to be this soon. The scenes were just heart shattering. Robert struggling to hold back the tears, struggling to tell Aaron what was happening and taking his ring off.  :Sad:  I wonder if that was genuinely because Robert didn't want it to get nicked or if in his own way he was kind of letting Aaron go without him (Aaron) realising. 

I do hope it's not long before Ryan is back on our screens in a new role, causing trouble elsewhere! I wish him all the success he could dream of and so much more, an exceptional actor and incredible person who deserves the best and nothing more.

"Promise me you'll never forget" .. We won't Ryan, we surely won't.

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), flappinfanny (02-11-2019), Sug-din (02-11-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

What a sh***y day, we have lost the Rugby and no more Robron.   :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> In case anyone has not seen it, here's the picture of Ryan. 
> 
> *https://smugbisexualtrash.tumblr.com...a-video-of-him*


Thanks for link Eddy. 👋Ryan looks so different there but as always looks good.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), flappinfanny (02-11-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> What a sh***y day, we have lost the Rugby and no more Robron.


Random question, sorry.. how did you get the Robert quote under your posts? Trying to figure it out myself and I'm completely lost.  :Searchme:

----------

flappinfanny (02-11-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> Thanks for link Eddy. Ryan looks so different there but as always looks good.


I'd have liked to see Robert grow a beard and Aaron tease him a little for it but secretly love it.

----------

flappinfanny (02-11-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Random question, sorry.. how did you get the Robert quote under your posts? Trying to figure it out myself and I'm completely lost.


Hi Melephunk, click on settings at the top of the page in the right hand corner, click my settings on left hand side, click edit, add signature and then click save at the bottom of the page.

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), Melephunk2010 (02-11-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> Hi Melephunk, click on settings at the top of the page in the right hand corner, click my settings on left hand side, click edit, add signature and then click save at the bottom of the page.


Got it, Thank you!

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), flappinfanny (04-11-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

New fic - if anyone can handle reading it... https://archiveofourown.org/works/21285107

----------

EddyBee (02-11-2019), flappinfanny (04-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

I see yet another cast member is going - now Andrew/Graham leaving. 🤔

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-11-2019), flappinfanny (04-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good Morning All👋
> 
> I see yet another cast member is going - now Andrew/Graham leaving. 🤔


Hi Don  really not another one? havent watched Fridays EP yet i heard its a good Ep like i said before i wont be watching Ep very much from now on im watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 the plane crash is no far away

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-11-2019), Sug-din (05-11-2019)

----------


## heydrich39

Disgraceful how certain characters get to stay like vanesssa( shagging producer and gay) rhona( Jeff Hordleys wife) Danny Miller ( because his character is gay) no wonder people are turning off

----------

flappinfanny (04-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Good Morning All
> 
> I see yet another cast member is going - now Andrew/Graham leaving.


I hope this is not a permanent exit. Emmerdale have already lost far too many characters in a relatively short time period. Unfortunately, I have found a lot of the newer characters far from engaging.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-11-2019), flappinfanny (04-11-2019), Perdita (03-11-2019), Sug-din (04-11-2019), tammyy2j (05-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good grief @ Chas' attitude tonight. Robert has only just gone.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Good grief @ Chas' attitude tonight. Robert has only just gone.


 im trying to understand vic with lee's brother

----------

EddyBee (04-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-11-2019), tammyy2j (05-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Havenât watched tonight yet and from some of the comments online Iâm not sure if I want to as I donât any further upset or annoyance when Ryan/Robert has only just left.☹️

Whatâs everybody elseâs opinion? Iâd really appreciate everyones thoughts, thanks. 👍

----------

EddyBee (04-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Haven’t watched tonight yet and from some of the comments online I’m not sure if I want to as I don’t any further upset or annoyance when Ryan/Robert has only just left.☹️
> 
> What’s everybody else’s opinion? I’d really appreciate everyones thoughts, thanks.


If you really don't want further upset, don't watch tonight's episode.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-11-2019), Sug-din (05-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Good grief @ Chas' attitude tonight. Robert has only just gone.


 it is coming across that many characters are happy rob got sent down for so long and is out of aaron's life

----------

EddyBee (04-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (05-11-2019), Sug-din (05-11-2019), tammyy2j (05-11-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

well just caught up with tonites ep and its kinda hard to believe 

I mean ffs Chas even if you hated Robert (which you didn't) how could you be so horrible to your son 

you should have said something like "give him time" even if you thought you _knew_ there was no chance

also the way Aaron was written tonite was just so out of charecter cos he wouldn't have just given up like that

maybe there is some twist coming but I hope they not going to make Aaron unrecognisable

i'm not vey happy really my friends   :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (05-11-2019), Sug-din (05-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Moses is kidnapped! Cain and Aaron are to blame.*

Inside soap article.

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...06972249595907*

----------

tammyy2j (05-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

> well just caught up with tonites ep and its kinda hard to believe 
> 
> I mean ffs Chas even if you hated Robert (which you didn't) how could you be so horrible to your son 
> 
> you should have said something like "give him time" even if you thought you _knew_ there was no chance
> 
> also the way Aaron was written tonite was just so out of charecter cos he wouldn't have just given up like that
> 
> maybe there is some twist coming but I hope they not going to make Aaron unrecognisable
> ...


Hi Micheal i argee Chas was nasty and im not watching Emmedale no more and ive deleated it from my sky planer and now swicthing and watching classic Emmerdale on itv3

----------

Sug-din (05-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*âKidnappedâ*

Whatâs On TV.

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...08244113625088*

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale next week.*


*https://twitter.com/DannyBMClub/stat...09004763226112*

----------


## pond21

> *Moses is kidnapped! Cain and Aaron are to blame.*
> 
> Inside soap article.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...06972249595907*


Morning Eddy ive given up with Emmedale now how nasty Chas lastnight Aaron is heart broken and has lost his true love and husband and what chas tells him to forget him and move on thats it for im not watching anymore the 3 producers have ruined Emmerdale for me so now im swictching off and im going to watching classic Emmerdale from now on matty

----------


## EddyBee

> Morning Eddy ive given up with Emmedale now how nasty Chas lastnight Aaron is heart broken and has lost his true love and husband and what chas tells him to forget him and move on thats it for im not watching anymore the 3 producers have ruined Emmerdale for me so now im swictching off and im going to watching classic Emmerdale from now on matty


Hello there and good morning.

I share your horror, but I tell myself it's just what soapy dramas do. The tone will change very soon. I'm pleased that you are enjoying classic Emmerdale. Where are they up to?

----------

Perdita (05-11-2019), Sug-din (05-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Moses is kidnapped! Cain and Aaron are to blame.*
> 
> Inside soap article.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...06972249595907*


If Ross finds out that will be the end of Seb's visits

----------


## pond21

> Hello there and good morning.
> 
> I share your horror, but I tel;l myself it's just what soapy dramas do. The tone will change very soon. I'm pleased that you are enjoying classic Emmerdale. Whaere are they up to?


Hi Eddy they are 3 months from the plane crash and its when the Winders have arrived and Annie gets married to Lennord so the crash wont to far away

----------


## EddyBee

I don't know if this has been mentioned before. Maxine is no longer writing for Emmerdale. Hopefully, she will back some time soon.

Maxine is now writing for Dr Who.

----------

Sug-din (05-11-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

Apparently she will beback with ED after, I'm sure I saw on DS today that she had responded to a fan on twitter saying she has wrote an episode due to air in December. (featuring Aaron)

----------

EddyBee (05-11-2019), Sug-din (05-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Havenât watched tonight again- but does it make me a terrible person that I might watch again for a while because Iâve read that Vic is going away for a few weeks. 🤔

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019)

----------


## Melephunk2010

> Haven’t watched tonight again- but does it make me a terrible person that I might watch again for a while because I’ve read that Vic is going away for a few weeks.


if this is a fake-out like the Rebecca departures we had to endure I will not be best pleased.

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-09-2021), Sug-din (05-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans i think ED has lost the plot really cain+Aaron kidnaps Moses come on ED get real its really gone down and you wondr Viewers are not happy and you out say its not in crisis and you have 9 actors left and about to leave

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019), Sug-din (06-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans i think ED has lost the plot really cain+Aaron kidnaps Moses come on ED get real its really gone down and you wondr Viewers are not happy and you out say its not in crisis and you have 9 actors left and about to leave


Totally agree with you Matty. Iâm not even watching much at the moment but just reading spoilers and comments from others about episodes it makes you wonder what TPTB are thinking (or should I say âdrinkingâ )  :Searchme:  :Lol:

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Haven’t watched tonight again- but does it make me a terrible person that I might watch again for a while because I’ve read that Vic is going away for a few weeks.


Where is Vic going? 

I can understand her wanting to get away from Lee's family

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Made the mistake of watching live tonight. Can Emmerdale kick the Robron fandom any harder?  FGS Ryan hasnât been left a week yet and already TPTB have completely broken Robron. 😡😡😡 I put it off at 1/2 time and I honestly donât) think I can watch this 💩any more.  :Angry:

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> if this is a fake-out like the Rebecca departures we had to endure I will not be best pleased.


 ...  :Rotfl:

----------


## pond21

> Made the mistake of watching live tonight. Can Emmerdale kick the Robron fandom any harder?  FGS Ryan hasnât been left a week yet and already TPTB have completely broken Robron. 😡😡😡 I put it off at 1/2 time and I honestly donât) think I can watch this 💩any more.


Hi Don i made that mistake and watched it what have they done they trashed Rob and stamped on his char and what he done to Aaron his love of his life he wouldnt do that and if Danny might think thats it he might leave to if thinks he`s has enough amd even poor Ryan what must he think of what they done to Rob and with all his hard work he has done to make Rob they way he done it and now thrown it all away and they wonder why fans had enough and think its in crisis but then come out and say its not what are thinking are they watching what we are

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019), Sug-din (06-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Made the mistake of watching live tonight. Can Emmerdale kick the Robron fandom any harder?  FGS Ryan hasn’t been left a week yet and already TPTB have completely broken Robron.  I put it off at 1/2 time and I honestly don’t) think I can watch this any more.


What is going on? Tonight, it got even worse with Robert has asked for a divorce and the other rubbish. It is so insulting to the Robron fandom. The speed with which this is happening is shocking.

The only thing I can say is that no other group of Emmerdale fans have been treated any better, look at the Coira group. In addition, so many recent story lines have been appallingly bad for a variety of reasons, sometimes unbelievable or just offensive or repetitive/tedious, and nearly always lacking logic

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019), Sug-din (06-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

the show really wants to end finish robron quickly, bad boy aaron back

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

> What is going on? Tonight, it got even worse with Robert has asked for a divorce and the other rubbish. It is so insulting to the Robron fandom. The speed with which this is happening is shocking.
> 
> The only thing I can say is that no other group of Emmerdale fans have been treated any better, look at the Coira group. In addition, so many recent story lines have been appallingly bad for a variety of reasons, sometimes unbelievable or just offensive or repetitive/tedious, and nearly always lacking logic


Hi Eddy good points of course our Rob wouldnt do that at all and what must poor Ryan think of all his hard work over the last 5 years to make Robron work and what thye are today the 3 producers have thrown that back in Ryan face saying now you gone and now we can do what we like shame on you tonights the last night i will watch Emmerdale so well done ive watched Emmerdale 20 years and now im swicthing so well done and good bye and now inm watching Classic Emmerdale on itv3 from no must better s/ls

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019), Sug-din (10-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> the show really wants to end finish robron quickly, bad boy aaron back


That's right. With Ryan's departure, what is now happening on our screens has nothing to do with Robron. It's all about making Aaron feel broken-hearted, desperate, lonely and depressed. So much so that he pairs up with Cain, who feels exactly the same way. 2 bad boys together.

However, why do the 3 producers have to do this in such a mean, rushed and heavy-handed way?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019), Sug-din (06-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> What is going on? Tonight, it got even worse with Robert has asked for a divorce and the other rubbish. It is so insulting to the Robron fandom. The speed with which this is happening is shocking.
> 
> The only thing I can say is that no other group of Emmerdale fans have been treated any better, look at the Coira group. In addition, so many recent story lines have been appallingly bad for a variety of reasons, sometimes unbelievable or just offensive or repetitive/tedious, and nearly always lacking logic



I am taking from the way that Emmerdale are trashing the Robert & Robron memory that Ryan must have made it very clear that he wasnât going to come back.  However, I think that they could have left it with Robert cutting off contact and then maybe the divorce could have been done much later and Aaron could still have gone off the rails because of that.  It maybe wouldnât have felt like such an insult to the memory and a kick in the teeth to the fandom.  :Wal2l:

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

It's clear that these three producers have got Emmerdale in an appalling mess. I have no way of knowing, but with 9 leading cast members gone (or about to go), there's some problem, somewhere. And with all these established characters gone, good and logical story-telling will be negatively effected.

My guess is that ITV will be closely looking at what is going on. I would not be surprised if major production changes are made in the near future.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019), Sug-din (06-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> It's clear that these three producers have got Emmerdale in an appalling mess. I have no way of knowing, but with 9 leading cast members gone (or about to go), there's some problem, somewhere. And with all these established characters gone, good and logical story-telling will be negatively effected.
> 
> My guess is that ITV will be closely looking at what is going on. I would not be surprised if major production changes are made in the near future.


I know this is just pure speculation on my part but I actually wouldnât be surprised if Danny leaves at some point to continue with his Charity which appears to be going from strength to strength which I am pleased to see and also if Izzie Steele leaves at some point to expand her music career. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (06-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Tonight's 2 episodes were a mixed bag. The worthwhile material could have just been squeezed into 1 episode. Sometimes less is more. Emmerdale needs to learn that.

There was plenty of Aaron, which was good. But, his story with Cain is a little far-fetched. Nevertheless, it's far better than a lot of the other stuff, particularly the Mandy Dingle nonsense.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-11-2019), Sug-din (10-11-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I know this is just pure speculation on my part but I actually wo*uldnât be surprised if Danny leaves at some point* to continue with his Charity which appears to be going from strength to strength which I am pleased to see and also if Izzie Steele leaves at some point to expand her music career.


hi don  :Cheer:  just caught up with last few eps

if danny leaves i'll prob give up watching altogether I think he was really upset that ryan went but I think he'll stick arounf for now as he left before and said it was hard

I think ed will give him some bad boy sls till next year then may see how people react if he has new romantic interest

meanwhile seems robert is going to be forgotton completely and don't understand why seems people acting so out of character

something must have happen with ryan and ed before he left maybe he was not happy that robron had been bit sidelined when they were reason ed won loads of awards

don't want aaron getting in trouble with that baseball bat but danny did look fit walking around the flat  :Big Grin:

----------

EddyBee (07-11-2019), Sug-din (10-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Preview for next Tuesday.*

Aaron, in his car, is being followed.

*https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/preview-videos*

----------


## Sug-din

Morning All👋

Hope everyone has had a pleasant weekend. It was frosty here yesterday morning  but today itâs about 9c and damp.

Havenât really been watching this week and from what Iâve seen on line Iâm pleased I havenât as they seem to be trying to remove any memories of Robert/Robron at a tremendously fast speed and it appears that even Aaron has forgotten about him, which is terrible. I hope Iâm misunderstanding it with not actually seeing it play out but I donât want the Robron memories to be destroyed so quickly.

Have a good day. 👍

----------

EddyBee (10-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (11-11-2019)

----------


## heydrich39

Danny Miller is so bad at acting that Pinocchio could play his part better wish they would kill him off already

----------


## EddyBee

I wish Emmerdale would take a good look at itself and cut back on its reliance on serious criminality/violence for so many of it's stories. It really is unpleasant watching so much of this, especially as it's almost a given fact that the guilty will get away with their crimes, and may even be rewarded.  :Mad: 

I'm sorry to see Aaron, once again, thrown into this stuff and nonsense.  :Sad: 

_*Turns off telly.*_

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-11-2019), flappinfanny (17-11-2019), Sug-din (14-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

omg at arthur the violence and lie

chas not believing aaron would do wrong do something stupid, yes he would 

at least nate was around to find moses

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-11-2019), flappinfanny (16-11-2019), tammyy2j (14-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody havent watchd ED since Ron left but heard about the divorce papers what a insult they done our Rob wouldnt do that its like they just slaped all the effect that Ryan put into Rob over the last 5 years back in his face shame on on you ED  ive been watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 not far away from the plane crash BTW its looks like what ive seing on SM that they have got Aaron to forget all about his Husband and forget about is that true?

----------

EddyBee (13-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (17-11-2019), Sug-din (14-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Preview from tonight, featuring Aaron.*

The Dingles are at war over the circumstances of Moses' kidnapping

*https://twitter.com/emmerdale/status...61202036580357*

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-11-2019), Sug-din (14-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoilers for the week beginning 25/11/19.end of November.* 

Monday 25th November - Dawn uncovers Alâs secret. Jacobâs determined to make things right. Charity gives Tracy some advice.

Tuesday 26th November - Rhona struggles with a revelation. Bernice is overwhelmed by a gesture. Jacobâs hopeful about the future.

Wednesday 27th November - Bernice asks Leanna for help. Billyâs furious with Al. Andrea dreads the truth coming out.

Thursday 28th November (7pm) - Dee Dee receives some shocking news. Charityâs plan backfires. Kyle asks Moira to come to his birthday party.

Thursday 28th November (8pm) - Cain has other plans for Kyleâs birthday. Bernice makes a decision. Mandy sees an opportunity.

Friday - to follow.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-11-2019), Sug-din (14-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

It's cold here in north London, 6c at present, and feeling colder because it's quite windy. However, it is staying dry, very welcome after the last few days. 

As a huge fan of 'I'm A Celebrity', I'm looking forward to tomorrow night's launch show.  I'm trying to think of how many Â£Â£Â£ it would take to get me in the jungle camp. Given that the contestants' travel and hotel expenses would be paid, my price would be in the region of Â£5000.00p. I'm shocked at just how cheap I am.  :Rotfl: 

Have a good weekend everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-11-2019), flappinfanny (17-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> It's cold here in north London, 6c at present, and feeling colder because it's quite windy. However, it is staying dry, very welcome after the last few days. 
> 
> As a huge fan of 'I'm A Celebrity', I'm looking forward to tomorrow night's launch show.  I'm trying to think of how many Â£Â£Â£ it would take to get me in the jungle camp. Given that the contestants' travel and hotel expenses would be paid, my price would be in the region of Â£5000.00p. I'm shocked at just how cheap I am. 
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Good Morning All👋

Can I just say Eddy, Iâm sure youâll have undervalued yourself as youâre worth a lot more than that to us on here for the info you keep us up to date with.👍

Itâs about 9c here and very wet.

I may watch the opening of Iâm a Celebrity but just drop in now and then during it. 

Feeling a bit of a fraud calling myself a Robron fan at the moment as I havenât watched a full episode since Ryanâs last appearance.  Itâs no disrespect to Danny, who is a brilliant actor, it is because Iâve read so much about how they are trashing Roberts character and seem to be trying to erase all memory of him that I find that both annoying and upsetting to watch. Sorry, rant over.

Hope everyone has a great weekend wherever you are.  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (17-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (17-11-2019), pond21 (16-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good Morning All👋
> 
> Can I just say Eddy, Iâm sure youâll have undervalued yourself as youâre worth a lot more than that to us on here for the info you keep us up to date with.👍
> 
> Itâs about 9c here and very wet.
> 
> I may watch the opening of Iâm a Celebrity but just drop in now and then during it. 
> 
> Feeling a bit of a fraud calling myself a Robron fan at the moment as I havenât watched a full episode since Ryanâs last appearance.  Itâs no disrespect to Danny, who is a brilliant actor, it is because Iâve read so much about how they are trashing Roberts character and seem to be trying to erase all memory of him that I find that both annoying and upsetting to watch. Sorry, rant over.
> ...


Morning Don im the same very disgusting behaveiour from the 3 producers shame on you ED i to havent watched it either i might watch the ep that Our Maxine has written for dec and yeah im still A Danny Fan too and i bet he`s not happy either the way they have written Aaron since his husband is in jail and dont start me Vanity the are joke and i bet they will have a big renuion just to please Vanity i bet they will make it bigger then our Robron reunions all becsuase the boss is married to Michelle i havent watched ED at all since Ryan left im watching Classic Emmerdale full time its not fare away from the crash its mid nov 1993 and the crash happened on the 29th Dec 1993

----------

EddyBee (17-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (17-11-2019), Sug-din (16-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> It's cold here in north London, 6c at present, and feeling colder because it's quite windy. However, it is staying dry, very welcome after the last few days. 
> 
> As a huge fan of 'I'm A Celebrity', I'm looking forward to tomorrow night's launch show.  I'm trying to think of how many Â£Â£Â£ it would take to get me in the jungle camp. Given that the contestants' travel and hotel expenses would be paid, my price would be in the region of Â£5000.00p. I'm shocked at just how cheap I am. 
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


katy bruce jenner getting half a million id go in for alot less

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron's next appearance is on Friday.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (18-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Aaron's next appearance is on Friday.


Thanks for info. 👋To be honest I still havenât caught up on any episodes for a while, just been reading comments online to decide wether to watch or not. Thanks for keeping us up to date though, it also helps to make decision wether to bother with it. 👍

----------


## Paul_Robs

I've not watched in weeks.

----------


## pond21

> I've not watched in weeks.


Hi Nice to hear from you i havenet either Paul not since our Rob final scene what total dissgrace these 3 produers done to Rob and over the first week after that they have thrown back all of Ryan`s hard work to make one half Robron what is was shame on you ED and i dont know if its true or not some rumours think that Wendy THe rapists Mum Lee could be regualr char full time if shame on you LS+KB+JH if true you are dissgrace and you should quit the show

----------


## pond21

> Thanks for info. 👋To be honest I still havenât caught up on any episodes for a while, just been reading comments online to decide wether to watch or not. Thanks for keeping us up to date though, it also helps to make decision wether to bother with it. 👍


Hi Don im with i havenet watched it either these 3 producers are dissgrace and should quit end off and if true and not sure some rumours think that the Lee the rapist his mum Wendy might be a full time char and if true then you are dissgrace and all what she did houned VIC+Rob and poor Rob look at what done to him shame on you

----------

Sug-din (19-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

> I've not watched in weeks.


Hi Paul ive been watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 full time come Robron fans lets all boycott Emmerdale and all start watching the old one and show those 3 stupid producers what we really think they have ruined emmerdale with there silly and stupid s/l and lets hope charity+Cain get back togther that will shove vanity they are rubbish and not a patch on our Robron but hang on they will have a big reunion no doubt because K+B+MH are marreis and will have everything stpid

----------


## pond21

> Hi Paul ive been watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 full time come Robron fans lets all boycott Emmerdale and all start watching the old one and show those 3 stupid producers what we really think they have ruined emmerdale with there silly and stupid s/l and lets hope charity+Cain get back togther that will shove vanity they are rubbish and not a patch on our Robron but hang on they will have a big reunion no doubt because K+B+MH are marreis and will have everything stpid


Hi Everybody what did my friends thinks of last few posts this morn? and what a rubbish first half is this what they got to offer maya is out for being a pedo and our Rob gets 14 years really get real ED and the 3 producers they have lost the lot

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Matty I think itâs disgusting how the producers have treated Ryanâs work for the show and it wouldnât surprise me if he never comes back and I wouldnât blame him as they have made it nearly impossible for him to do so and ED wants to be totally ashamed of themselves.  It shows how bad it is when reading comments is enough to get people to stop catching up on past episodes which is a shame for Danny as people donât even want to watch him as TPTB are writing his character so badly.

If they bring Wendy & her other son in as regulars ED wants to be ashamed of themselves as they are insulting people who have suffered from the same crime and itâs yet another reason why people will not watch. If they feel that it is necessary for them to be in Vics life they should have had her leave the Village to start a new life with them somewhere else at least it wouldnât be such a kick in the teeth to Aaron & Robert.

I honestly couldnât care less about Vanity, wether they are together or not as they will never be the couple that Robron were and if the boss thinks that just because sheâs married to one of them that people will accept it, she is mistaken as far as Iâm concerned.

Sorry Iâve taken so long to reply to you Matty and please forgive the long winded answer. 

Hope you and everyone else are keeping ok. X

----------

EddyBee (19-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019), pond21 (19-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Can someone do me a favour, please? I need a DS member.*

Like many other members, I have been unable to post on Digital Spy these last few days. Can someone please pass a message from me to the Robron Appreciation thread? Tell them that I am locked out of DS, but I hope to be back soon. A huge hello to them all, I'm still regularly reading the thread. 

Thank you.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Can someone do me a favour, please? I need a DS member.*
> 
> Like many other members, I have been unable to post on Digital Spy these last few days. Can someone please pass a message from me to the Robron Appreciation thread? Tell them that I am locked out of DS, but I hope to be back soon. A huge hello to them all, I'm still regularly reading the thread. 
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Eddy Iâve just logged on to DS - first time in ages and passed on your message. Hope Iâve done it correctly. 👍

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy Iâve just logged on to DS - first time in ages and passed on your message. Hope Iâve done it correctly. 👍


I've just seen it. Thank you very much.  :Smile: 

PS - Good morning everyone.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019), Sug-din (20-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I've just seen it. Thank you very much. 
> 
> PS - Good morning everyone.



Good Morning
Youâre welcome.👋

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

The reasons for not watching ED are building up. 

Now Iâve read Maya is pregnant and Bendy & Puke Posner are moving into the Village for a life with Vic. 🤮

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019), Perdita (20-11-2019), tammyy2j (20-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> The reasons for not watching ED are building up. 
> 
> Now I’ve read Maya is pregnant and Bendy & Puke Posner are moving into the Village for a life with Vic.


Vic is taking in Luke and Wendy? Why would she want them around?

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019), lizann (20-11-2019), Sug-din (20-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Vic is taking in Luke and Wendy? Why would she want them around?


Vic is too soft hearted .. will want them around because of the baby .. they are the baby's family ...

----------


## EddyBee

> The reasons for not watching ED are building up. 
> 
> Now Iâve read Maya is pregnant and Bendy & Puke Posner are moving into the Village for a life with Vic. 🤮


Maya is pregnant. However, that scene was filmed in advance when she was still making regular appearances in Emmerdale. Apparently she will not be making any further appearance for some considerable time.

As for the Victoria story line. I hate it.  :Mad:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019), Sug-din (20-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Maya is pregnant. However, that scene was filmed in advance when she was still making regular appearances in Emmerdale. Apparently she will not be making any further appearance for some considerable time.
> 
> As for the Victoria story line. I hate it.


Thanks. Thatâs one bonus that they are not continuing to have Maya appearing. Shame they couldnât do that with Vic & her new family. :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (20-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (20-11-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> *Can someone do me a favour, please? I need a DS member.*
> 
> Like many other members, I have been unable to post on Digital Spy these last few days. Can someone please pass a message from me to the Robron Appreciation thread? Tell them that I am locked out of DS, but I hope to be back soon. A huge hello to them all, I'm still regularly reading the thread. 
> 
> Thank you.


I've been locked out as well and maybe not in any rush to get back but I think its affected a lot of posters

----------


## tammyy2j

> Vic is too soft hearted .. will want them around because of the baby .. they are the baby's family ...


They are also her rapist's family who believe Lee was innocent that she lied 

I do not understand Victoria, why bring that hassle on her, her brother is in prison for years for accidentially killing her rapist so Aaron seeing them every day is not good also 

This storyline gets worse as it goes on, I think Ryan's exit maybe forced changes

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019), lizann (24-11-2019), Sug-din (21-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody ive been winding Vanity Fans on FB+Twitter and they dont like which is good makes my day lol Emmerdale really has lost the plot these 3 produers need to go nefore they havea mass exdus of fans who will swicth off i have for 1 and i wont come back untill it improves im watching Classic Emmerdale all the time now and its nearly the plane crash

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019), Sug-din (21-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Apparently Aaron is in the second of tonight's episodes.

 :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019), Sug-din (21-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Apparently Aaron is in the second of tonight's episodes.


Hi Eddy thanx but i havent watched RF since Rob/Ryan left and i wont watch much at all and if true that they got Wendy+Lee`s bro  coming in as full chars i wont be watching at all they have have lost the plot these 3 Women Produders are a dissgrace and should leave and lastnight what a surpirse Vanity back together really and i bet we going to have a great reunion +and a grat wedding later and i bet it better then our Robron`s wedding which was amazing

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019), Sug-din (21-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Apparently Aaron is in the second of tonight's episodes.


Hi Eddy Classic Emerdale is not far away from the plane crash be about month i bet

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019), Perdita (21-11-2019), Sug-din (21-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

Happened New Years Eve in 1993 so is not far away now

----------

EddyBee (21-11-2019), Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019), Sug-din (21-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy Classic Emerdale is not far away from the plane crash be about month i bet


Emmerdale at its best, both before and after. Enjoy.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019), Sug-din (21-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fellow fans anybody help me ive been trying on you-tube to find a clip of Ryan when he took over Rob from Karl Davies when he put down the photo of Karl and turned it over i tried on YT the sugden family album its not that one there must be another any one help thanx matty x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019), Sug-din (24-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Fellow fans anybody help me ive been trying on you-tube to find a clip of Ryan when he took over Rob from Karl Davies when he put down the photo of Karl and turned it over i tried on YT the sugden family album its not that one there must be another any one help thanx matty x


Hi Matty - I'm rubbish at trying to put links in here but if you go on to YouTube and search for Emmerdale Cast say goodbye to Andy Sugden/Kelvin Fletcher itâs in there that Ryan does the bit with the photo. Sorry I couldnât be any more help. Hope you find it. Don x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (22-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Matty - I'm rubbish at trying to put links in here but if you go on to YouTube and search for Emmerdale Cast say goodbye to Andy Sugden/Kelvin Fletcher itâs in there that Ryan does the bit with the photo. Sorry I couldnât be any more help. Hope you find it. Don x


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv_ObkUd7mo

There it is. It's in the second half.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (24-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone. 

A mild morning, with the sun peeping out, 10c at present. Light rain showers forecast to start late morning and to last into the evening. All in all, not bad for late November, and there's been no talk of snow in the London area. 

Writing my overseas Christmas cards this morning, whilst waiting for Sainsbury to deliver my shopping (such a great service). I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (24-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Unofficial and unconfirmed spoilers about Aaron.*

_Not official or confirmed, but these come from a source that has proved to be very reliable in the past:_

 - Wendy is rattled when Aaron arrives at the doctor's surgery where she's working for an "appointment"

 - When Luke find out what Aaron has been up to, Wendy has to drag him off away

 - As Wendy talks to Bob she sees Aaron approaching and flees dropping her bag in the process. She puts her foot down in at attempt to get away from a car that seems to be following her, terrified that it's Aaron.

 - When Luke arrives home he's horrified to see Aaron staring back at him. As they talk Aaron works himself up into a fit of rage and approaches Luke with a golf club and murderous intent. In his revenge fueled state could Aaron be going down the same route as Robert?

----------

flappinfanny (23-11-2019), Perdita (23-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

does wendy move into jai and megan's house, buy it?

----------


## Sug-din

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv_ObkUd7mo
> 
> There it is. It's in the second half.


Thanks Eddy for doing that. Itâs the one I saw but as I say Iâm not very good with sharing links. 👍

----------

EddyBee (25-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone. 
> 
> A mild morning, with the sun peeping out, 10c at present. Light rain showers forecast to start late morning and to last into the evening. All in all, not bad for late November, and there's been no talk of snow in the London area. 
> 
> Writing my overseas Christmas cards this morning, whilst waiting for Sainsbury to deliver my shopping (such a great service). I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


Morning Eddy👋I know Iâm a day behind. Itâs 9c here this morning and damp but Iâm off to the gym soon so the weather iisnât a problem.

Youâre organised with your cards, I must get a start with getting Christmas sorted. I use Sainsburys too, very handy if you have bulky items to shop for. Would highly recommend it.

Hope you and everyone else are having a good weekend.👍

----------

EddyBee (25-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Unofficial and unconfirmed spoilers about Aaron.*
> 
> _Not official or confirmed, but these come from a source that has proved to be very reliable in the past:_
> 
>  - Wendy is rattled when Aaron arrives at the doctor's surgery where she's working for an "appointment"
> 
>  - When Luke find out what Aaron has been up to, Wendy has to drag him off away
> 
>  - As Wendy talks to Bob she sees Aaron approaching and flees dropping her bag in the process. She puts her foot down in at attempt to get away from a car that seems to be following her, terrified that it's Aaron.
> ...


All this Wendy being in the Village stuff is just another reason Iâm using for not watching very much these days. I feel itâs totally unnecessary for them to have made her a permanent character and an insult to the Robron memory and fandom.😡

----------

EddyBee (25-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> does wendy move into jai and megan's house, buy it?


There are suggestions on Digital Spy that she will move into the house that Megan was renting. 

Next week's magazines come out tonight and they may have more info.

----------

Sug-din (25-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Preview pics for next week. Aaron is there.

https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...ecember-7pm918*

----------

lizann (26-11-2019), Sug-din (25-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Preview pics for next week. Aaron is there.
> 
> https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/previe...ecember-7pm918*


Nice to see Aaron in that picture but not bothered at all about the other 4 people. 🙄

----------

EddyBee (26-11-2019), flappinfanny (26-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Inside Soap spoilers for next week.*

Wendy moves to the village! and the stress of it brings on labour pains for Victoria featuring Aaron

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...17292644261890

https://twitter.com/JAO73/status/1199121492128256001

Sneak peek at next week Aaron is determined to drive Wendy out of the village

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...19378211577861

----------

Perdita (26-11-2019), Sug-din (26-11-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody how is everybody still havent watched ED since Rob/Ryan left and if Wendy/and her son is there fulltime and then i wont be again im watching Classic Emmerdale all the time now and this week is the plane crash

----------

Perdita (26-11-2019), Sug-din (26-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Hi Everybody how is everybody still havent watched ED since Rob/Ryan left and if Wendy/and her son is there fulltime and then i wont be again im watching Classic Emmerdale all the time now and this week is the plane crash


This Thursday 2.15 pm Classic Emmerdale is the plane crash for anyone interested in watching again

----------

Sug-din (26-11-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I haven't watch ED since Robert left and this Wendy stuff is quite frankly appalling - has Vic forgotten Lee raped her - it is all horrid.

I like Aaron but he is doing nothing that interests me at the moment.

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2019), Sug-din (26-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

You will have missed that Kim Tate and Graham Foster are married then...

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I haven't watch ED since Robert left and this Wendy stuff is quite frankly appalling - has Vic forgotten Lee raped her - it is all horrid.
> 
> I like Aaron but he is doing nothing that interests me at the moment.


Iâm the same as you Paul havenât seen any episodes since Robert went and as much as I want to keep up with what Aaron is up to, after reading comments about what has happened in an episode I donât bother to do a catch up. I think they have completely lost the plot if they think that bringing Wendy in full time is a good idea.  Just think how Robert would feel if he knew what was happening to his husband.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> You will have missed that Kim Tate and Graham Foster are married then...



What!!! :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

> What!!!


Yes, Kim Tate's big reveal was that they are actually married ... do not think anyone ever suspected that ..

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2019), Sug-din (27-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, Kim Tate's big reveal was that they are actually married ... do not think anyone ever suspected that ..


Graham also told Kim after that revelation that Millie is his daughter, not Jamie's ...  :EEK!:  :Cartman:

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

The Graham storyline makes no sense from when he first arrived with Joe, retconning

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Graham also told Kim after that revelation that Millie is his daughter, not Jamie's ...


So thatâs getting confusing. Kim is now Millieâs  Step Grandmother and also her Step Mother. Sounds worse than the Dingles Family tree.   :Ponder:

----------

EddyBee (27-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press centre spoilers for the week beginning 09/12/19. Week 50.*

Monday 9th December - Graham is suspicious of Kim. Bob has an idea. Nicola is sympathetic.

Tuesday 10th December - Aaron is confident in his plan. Arthur continues to bully Archie. Jai has a warning for Jimmy.

Wednesday 11th December - Jimmy is worried he’s under suspicion. Luke’s frustration builds. Leyla is easer to spend time with Liam.

Thursday 12th December (7pm) - Aaron steps up his campaign. Jai is intent on making Jimmy pay. Andrea puts on a front.

Thursday 12th December (8pm) - Aaron’s anger gets out of control. Billy and Al square up to each other. Leyla feels a pang of jealousy.

Friday to be added.

----------

Perdita (27-11-2019), Sug-din (28-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*From the Metro newspaper's soap newsletter.*

Victoria and Aaron are also facing the pressure with the arrival of Wendy in the village. While Victoria wants to concentrate on her pregnancy, Wendy's presence is making things difficult - and not just for her. With Aaron struggling to cope without Robert, the signs are there that he could be about to head over the edge.

----------

Sug-din (29-11-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Digital Spy has more spoiler pics of Aaron and Wendy. Also, spoiler photos of the 'new' Ellis.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...ker-direction/*

----------

Sug-din (30-11-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Digital Spy has more spoiler pics of Aaron and Wendy. Also, spoiler photos of the 'new' Ellis.
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emm...ker-direction/*




There’s an easy answer to Wendy’s problems. Move out of the village and don’t ever come back. I’m still not watching and this makes me feel that way even more so and it’s such a shame as I so liked watching Aaron but with the people he is in most of his scenes with I’m not interested. Sorry..☹️

----------

EddyBee (01-12-2019), Paul_Robs (01-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning 👋

Itâs frosty here this morning - only 2c but at least itâs not snowing. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 👍

----------

EddyBee (01-12-2019), Paul_Robs (01-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning.

White rabbit, white rabbit, white rabbit. 01/12/19 already. This year has flown by. A cold and windy morning, just 4c and not forecast to get much warmer, but it's dry and very sunny.

Woken up at about 4.15am by what I though was a large explosion somewhere close by, turns out it was a sonic boom. 2 RAF Typhoons had clearance to increase speed in order to intercept a passenger aircraft that was not responding to communications whilst in UK airspace.

I hope everyone here is having a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Paul_Robs (01-12-2019), Sug-din (01-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*TV Choice on Aaron and next week's episodes.*
_
Struggling with his grief and anger over the loss of Robert, Aaron's a ticking time bomb just waiting to explode - and the Posners' continued involvement in Victoria's life has given him the perfect outlet for his simmering rage. But this week, it seems he's in danger of going too far â¦

Convinced his intimidation will soon drive Wendy out of the village, Aaron ramps up his campaign against her and she's grateful when Bob shows some neighbourly concern for her plight. However, when she later takes up her new job at the doctor's surgery , she's chilled to the bone to realise there's nowhere to hide when Aaron arrives to torment her even further.

Luke's furious when he learns of the hell his mum's being put through, and confronts her tormentor, but Wendy's alarmed by his aggression and intervenes before he can mete out his own brand of justice against Aaron. The incident leaves her feeling more uneasy than ever, and after an unnerving encounter in the village, she's convinced that she's being followed by a mystery car.

Meanwhile, Luke arrives home to find a menacing Aaron lying in wait for him and as the two men talk, Aaron's anger starts to build and its not long before he's worked himself up into a fit of blind fury. Grabbing a golf club , he advances on Luke with a murderous look in his eyes._

With thanks to NoahsAark at Digital Spy.

----------

Sug-din (02-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

This whole Moira getting drunk business is tedious beyond belief.

----------

Sug-din (02-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi - is anyone else experiencing problems with logging in, leaving thanks and commenting on here? It sometimes takes me ages to do anything.  Matty has already been in touch with me about it and says it just keeps asking him to register again so heâs stopped posting for a while.

Has anybody got any ideas or solutions. Thanks.

----------

flappinfanny (05-12-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Hi - is anyone else experiencing problems with logging in, leaving thanks and commenting on here? It sometimes takes me ages to do anything.  Matty has already been in touch with me about it and says it just keeps asking him to register again so he’s stopped posting for a while.
> 
> Has anybody got any ideas or solutions. Thanks.


Message Admin or Meh, the owner of the site

----------

Sug-din (03-12-2019)

----------


## pond21

Hi Fans i be right behind Aaron drive Wendy out of the valliage

----------

Sug-din (03-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Eventing All👋

Havenât watched tonightâs episode again and from what Iâve read on some places online I would get annoyed at some of the usual characters except  Aaron and I donât want to get into that situation so I wonât bother to watch.

----------


## Sug-din

Hi

Could someone please confirm if Iâm right in thinking that Ryan hasnât made any more appearances since 1 November. If that is correct I think Iâll just delete all the outstanding unseen recorded episodes since that date and not bother to catch up.  Thanks for you help guys, it would be most appreciated. 🤗👍

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi - is anyone else experiencing problems with logging in, leaving thanks and commenting on here? It sometimes takes me ages to do anything.  Matty has already been in touch with me about it and says it just keeps asking him to register again so heâs stopped posting for a while.
> 
> Has anybody got any ideas or solutions. Thanks.


Good evening everyone.

I've had no problems.

----------

Sug-din (04-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I've had no problems.


Hi Eddy

It seems to be ok some times with me and then the next time it plays up and I have to log out and try again later.  I have sent a message to the Adminstrators to see if they can give any explanation.


Hope youâre having a good week. 👍

----------


## EddyBee

*Maxine is back.*

Week 51:

Thu Dec 19th (7pm) 

Thu Dec 19th (8pm) 

 :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (04-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Maxine is back.*
> 
> Week 51:
> 
> Thu Dec 19th (7pm) 
> 
> Thu Dec 19th (8pm)


Thatâs great news. :Bow:

----------

EddyBee (05-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron missing - as Liv collapses.

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...78480954040321

Inside Soap magazine.*

----------

Sug-din (05-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Liv collapses in a remote spot while she's looking for depressed Aaron.

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...79682383106048

Whats On TV.*

----------

Sug-din (05-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

* Breaking Point; Aaron goes AWOL following further rejection from Robert.

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...80380826984448 

TV Times.*

----------

Sug-din (05-12-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Hi - is anyone else experiencing problems with logging in, leaving thanks and commenting on here? It sometimes takes me ages to do anything.  Matty has already been in touch with me about it and says it just keeps asking him to register again so heâs stopped posting for a while.
> 
> Has anybody got any ideas or solutions. Thanks.


Yes I have had the same issue, it took 3 attempts  last night, I nearly gave up, it's as if they don't want us to post.

----------


## pond21

Hi everybody still having problems im still here but have given up on ED now these 3 producers havined ruined it for me they need to gp and now im watching Classic Emmerdale

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), Sug-din (05-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> * Breaking Point; Aaron goes AWOL following further rejection from Robert.
> 
> https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...80380826984448 
> 
> TV Times.*


How much more rubbish can these producers pile on Robron. Itâs getting ridiculous, itâs no wonder I havenât been watching very much at all lately. ☹️

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), flappinfanny (06-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Yes I have had the same issue, it took 3 attempts  last night, I nearly gave up, it's as if they don't want us to post.


I’ve sent a email to tell the administrators but haven’t had any reply or solution yet.

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), flappinfanny (06-12-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hi - is anyone else experiencing problems with logging in, leaving thanks and commenting on here? It sometimes takes me ages to do anything.  Matty has already been in touch with me about it and says it just keeps asking him to register again so heâs stopped posting for a while.
> 
> Has anybody got any ideas or solutions. Thanks.


is the issue on here, im ok anyone else?

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), flappinfanny (06-12-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> is the issue on here, im ok anyone else?


When you go to post you have to log in again?

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), Sug-din (07-12-2019)

----------


## lizann

> When you go to post you have to log in again?


can you tick box stay log in

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), flappinfanny (06-12-2019), Sug-din (07-12-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> can you tick box stay log in


Think it says "Remember me" ...

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), flappinfanny (06-12-2019), Sug-din (07-12-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

I am wondering if they are eventually going to pair Aaron and Luke together?

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), Sug-din (07-12-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

> can you tick box stay log in


Thanks lizann and Perdita, it now works fine.   :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (06-12-2019), Perdita (06-12-2019), Sug-din (07-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*January 1st spoiler includes Aaron and Victoria. TV Choice.

https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...hoice-magazine*

and a longer piece:

*https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...hoice-magazine*

----------

Perdita (06-12-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I am wondering if they are eventually going to pair Aaron and Luke together?


id say so vic cheated on and hurt

----------

flappinfanny (10-12-2019), Sug-din (07-12-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I have nothing else to do this morning so watch ED for the first time in weeks.

Goodness me, what a load of old tosh ..... bland, boring, gloomy.

I am sorry but why throw the mother and brother of a rapist in the same little village of the victim and then make the victim and the aggrieved husband of someone who act in a moment of insanity and was jailed the villains.

Summary, the new producers are rubbish.

Message to self, continue not to watch.

----------

EddyBee (07-12-2019), flappinfanny (10-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> *January 1st spoiler includes Aaron and Victoria. TV Choice.
> 
> https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...hoice-magazine*
> 
> and a longer piece:
> 
> *https://butterflies12691.tumblr.com/...hoice-magazine*


Thanks for the info Eddy, 👋have to confess I havenât read the whole article.  🤔I know this is not the way to think but I do feel itâs a bit tasteless using the Christmas phrase when a child is born for a baby that is result of a rape. 🙄

----------

EddyBee (07-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> I have nothing else to do this morning so watch ED for the first time in weeks.
> 
> Goodness me, what a load of old tosh ..... bland, boring, gloomy.
> 
> I am sorry but why throw the mother and brother of a rapist in the same little village of the victim and then make the victim and the aggrieved husband of someone who act in a moment of insanity and was jailed the villains.
> 
> Summary, the new producers are rubbish.
> 
> Message to self, continue not to watch.


Thatâs a good way to sum up the situation Paul.  Youâre a step ahead of me I havenât done a catch up on episodes as it was enough of a put off reading online comments. Not that Iâm wishing Danny out of a job but I do feel that if he was to  decide to leave and Isobel Steele too I would have a good excuse not to watch ED anymore. That doesnât say a lot for the production team does it?🤔

----------

EddyBee (07-12-2019), Paul_Robs (07-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 👋 Weather fine but cool here. Take care all.👍

----------

EddyBee (07-12-2019), Paul_Robs (07-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

10c here at present and very windy. However, we have lots of lovely sunshine, so it's not too bad. I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Now, I have several dozen Christmas cards to write.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (08-12-2019)

----------


## pond21

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 10c here at present and very windy. However, we have lots of lovely sunshine, so it's not too bad. I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Now, I have several dozen Christmas cards to write.


Hi Eddy what a load claptrap ED is since Rob/Ryan and the way things are going i wouldnt be all surprised IF our Danny could end up leaving if he thinks its all down hill what do you think?

----------

EddyBee (09-12-2019), flappinfanny (10-12-2019), Sug-din (08-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddy what a load claptrap ED is since Rob/Ryan and the way things are going i wouldnt be all surprised IF our Danny could end up leaving if he thinks its all down hill what do you think?


It's been disappointing, and not just because Robert has left. I already miss Bernice, always one of my favourite characters. And I hate the Cain/Moira/Nate rubbish. 

I'm hoping that Ryan might agree to come back before Danny decides to leave. Fingers crossed.  :Love:

----------

flappinfanny (10-12-2019), Sug-din (08-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 10c here at present and very windy. However, we have lots of lovely sunshine, so it's not too bad. I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Now, I have several dozen Christmas cards to write.


Hi Eddy👋

Itâs only 8c here and we have the strong winds but sunshine too as well.  Iâve got as far as getting my cards ready but not started to write them yet. Sounds like a good task for this afternoon.👍

----------

EddyBee (09-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Congratulations to Ryan & Danny for winning best soap partnership in the talk telly awards. Well deserved. 🎉🍾💕

----------

EddyBee (09-12-2019), flappinfanny (10-12-2019), hsm4ever (09-12-2019), lizann (10-12-2019), Paul_Robs (08-12-2019), Perdita (08-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Congratulations to Ryan & Danny for winning best soap partnership in the talk telly awards. Well deserved. 🎉🍾💕


Excellent news. Well done those two.

 :Clap:

----------

flappinfanny (10-12-2019), Sug-din (09-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope everyone is well. :Cheer: 

Sorry to keep going on about this guys but Iâve just seen a magazine scan of a smiling Vic 🤮 holding her new baby in the New Year and have to admit it has made me definitely decide that I won't be watching any further episodes of ED when she is in the cast list. This is something I really do not want to see. If I know that Aaron is in but she isnât Iâll try to catch up on those ones at a later time.  :Sad:

----------

EddyBee (10-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Sorry to keep going on about this guys but I’ve just seen a magazine scan of a smiling Vic �� holding her new baby in the New Year and have to admit it has made me definitely decide that I won't be watching any further episodes of ED when she is in the cast list. This is something I really do not want to see. If I know that Aaron is in but she isn’t I’ll try to catch up on those ones at a later time.


You must mean this from the latest  edition of Inside Soap:
*
https://twitter.com/JAO73/status/1204190538582384641* 

PS I agree with you.

----------

Sug-din (11-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*New Year's Day, Aaron spoiler.*

*https://twitter.com/JAO73/status/1204205699636629504

TV Times.*

----------

Sug-din (11-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> You must mean this from the latest  edition of Inside Soap:
> *
> https://twitter.com/JAO73/status/1204190538582384641* 
> 
> PS I agree with you.




Yeah, thatâs the one. Have to admit it turns my stomach a bit.☹️

----------

EddyBee (11-12-2019), Paul_Robs (11-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*A new spoiler for Aaron next week.

https://jonny-versace.tumblr.com/pos...and-livs#notes*

----------

Sug-din (13-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Sad news in Soapland today.  Sheila Mercier who played Roberts Grandmother, Annie Sugden, has passed away at the grand old age of 100. Letâs hope she gets a mention on the programme when the time is right😪

----------


## EddyBee

> Sad news in Soapland today.  Sheila Mercier who played Roberts Grandmother, Annie Sugden, has passed away at the grand old age of 100. Let’s hope she gets a mention on the programme when the time is right


I loved Annie Sugden. 

RIP Shela and thank you.

----------


## EddyBee

*ITV video preview clips.*

Wednesday's preview clip: Liv's worried that Aaron's injury might be self inflicted.

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...93921851670528*

Thursday's preview clip: Victoria shows Liv and Chas the letter she's received from Robert but they're dismayed to see there's no mention of Aaron.
*
https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...94137644404738*

----------

Sug-din (14-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Itâs only 2c here so itâs a bit cold but at least itâs dry.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.👍

----------

EddyBee (14-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Congratulations to Kelvin Fletcher (Andy Sugden), winner of Strictly Come Dancing 2019.

 :Clap:

----------

Perdita (15-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Congratulations to Kelvin Fletcher (Andy Sugden), winner of Strictly Come Dancing 2019.


Congratulations.  🎉. I forgot it wa the final tonight so Iâll have to watch it on catch up. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (15-12-2019), Perdita (15-12-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Congratulations to Kelvin Fletcher (Andy Sugden), winner of Strictly Come Dancing 2019.


Well deserved winner indeed!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

The showery rain of the early hours has stopped and been replaced with lots of brilliant sunshine in North London. It's remained blooming cold, just 6c at present and not forecast to get much warmer. 

I hope everyone here is having a good weekend.

----------

Sug-din (15-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller wins the vote for Best Soap Star of the last 20 years in Digital Spy's 20th anniversary readers awards.

https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/a30218...=TVTWitterpost*

We done to him. Very well deserved.

 :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> *Danny Miller wins the vote for Best Soap Star of the last 20 years in Digital Spy's 20th anniversary readers awards.
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/a30218...=TVTWitterpost*
> 
> We done to him. Very well deserved.


He has not been in a soap for 20 years  :Ponder:

----------


## EddyBee

> He has not been in a soap for 20 years


It's awarded to any actor that has appeared in a soap at anytime in the last twenty years, no matter how long they were featured.

----------

Sug-din (16-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> *Danny Miller wins the vote for Best Soap Star of the last 20 years in Digital Spy's 20th anniversary readers awards.
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/a30218...=TVTWitterpost*
> 
> We done to him. Very well deserved.


Danny has responded:
*
https://twitter.com/DannyBMiller*

----------

Sug-din (16-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

> Danny has responded:
> *
> https://twitter.com/DannyBMiller*



Congratulations to him. 🎉👍

----------

EddyBee (17-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

I havenât watched tonightâs episodes even though they were written by Maxine. I have read comments online about the episodes and have to be honest they haven't exactly made me feel I need to catch up on them as it sounds like Aaron hasnât really been the one that people were concerned about at all and his feelings are just swept aside as he is made to feel responsible for Livs illness. Have I picked this up right? Iâd appreciate opinions from anyone on here who has actually watched tonight.  Thanks. 👋

----------


## Sug-din

I realise itâs unfair on the actresses as they are only playing a part but there were two reasons why I couldnât watch the soap quiz last night. ☹️

----------


## Sug-din

From what Iâve seen online about what Aaron did tonight I have deleted the episode without even looking at it. Emmerdale have no respect at all for the Robron memory - they should be ashamed. 😡🤮

----------


## lizann

was that a hooker with aaron?

----------


## EddyBee

> From what Iâve seen online about what Aaron did tonight I have deleted the episode without even looking at it. Emmerdale have no respect at all for the Robron memory - they should be ashamed. 😡🤮


I have been watching. The story line is not at all to my liking, but Danny Miller's performances have been excellent. Well worth watching.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (22-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

> was that a hooker with aaron?


No, he met him in a bar, a casual pick-up.

----------

lizann (21-12-2019), Sug-din (22-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All - Been busy with Festive Season 🎅🏻🎄prep so been a bit quiet lately.👋

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and that the weather isnât too bad for you all. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (22-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning all.  :Smile: 

Apparently it is staying dry today in North London, a pleasant change after all the wetness of these last few days. Quite cold at 8c and not forecast to rise beyond 9c. Nevertheless, it's quite bright, and that is welcome.  :Smile: 

Trying to slowly get ready for Christmas. I have lots of presents to wrap this morning. Oh, the joy of it all.

----------

Sug-din (22-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron appears on tomorrow night's episode, 23/12/19 and on Christmas Day. Enjoy.

----------

Sug-din (23-12-2019)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my robron  :Cheer:  friends I hope everyone is well

I havenât been on lately as I havenât been watching ed much as just caught up when i've heard that aaron was on as sad to say most of the other sls are not very interesting and seem to drag on forever  :Crying: 

I donât know where ed are going with aaron at the moment but seems like the producers want to move on from robron as soon as possible  :Sad: 

iâll keep watching when I know heâs on as I want to see what happens with him and maybe they have some interesting stuff for him next year

I donât think even ed could pair him up with someone else any time soon but much as I wanted robron to last forever I actually donât think what happened on friday was that unrealistic and if that was that then so be it. however, I wonder why that nav has a name credit and whether it means heâs coming back  :Confused: 

I think aaron is in the christmas day ep so iâll catch up with that at some point this week 

meanwhile don, eddie, don, matty, paul, lizann, perdita (and sorry if I forgot anyone) 
its been great chatting this year and iâll be back at some point but I hope you all have a fantastic christmas   with those you care about   and lots of pressies 

have a very happy new year  and may all your dreams come true

micheÃ¡l x

----------

EddyBee (23-12-2019), flappinfanny (25-12-2019), Sug-din (23-12-2019)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> hello my robron  friends I hope everyone is well
> 
> I haven’t been on lately as I haven’t been watching ed much as just caught up when i've heard that aaron was on as sad to say most of the other sls are not very interesting and seem to drag on forever 
> 
> I don’t know where ed are going with aaron at the moment but seems like the producers want to move on from robron as soon as possible 
> 
> i’ll keep watching when I know he’s on as I want to see what happens with him and maybe they have some interesting stuff for him next year
> 
> I don’t think even ed could pair him up with someone else any time soon but much as I wanted robron to last forever I actually don’t think what happened on friday was that unrealistic and if that was that then so be it. however, I wonder why that nav has a name credit and whether it means he’s coming back 
> ...


Awww, thanks Micheal it has been lovely chatting over the last year, shame Robron went down the toilet but I am on your page that I am only watching when Aaron is on. The random shag he had was quite human really he is angry, upset, lost and rebelling to his situation. He will regret it but to be honest he isn't cheating as Robert has ended things, asked for a divorce and isn't due back for 14 years.

Wishing everyone on here a wonderful festive season and New Year and maybe we will see something interesting on ED soon - like the production team being sacked !!!!!

I am currently watching Ballum on EE (although they broke up this week as well so its not going well at the mo)

XX

----------

EddyBee (23-12-2019), flappinfanny (25-12-2019), Sug-din (23-12-2019)

----------


## Sug-din

Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year to all my friends on here.



Hope you all have a great time.

🎉🎅🏻🎄🥂🍾🍷🎁🎉

 :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------

EddyBee (24-12-2019), flappinfanny (25-12-2019), tammyy2j (26-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

A Very Merry Christmas to everyone here.

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2019), Perdita (24-12-2019), Sug-din (25-12-2019), tammyy2j (26-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*Press center spoilers for the week beginning 13/01/20. Week 3. Plenty of Aaron.*

Monday 13th January - Ryan confronts Graham. Aaron receives troubling news. Jai feels the pressure.

Tuesday 14th January - Aaron gives Liv cause for concern. Cain is surprised by Moira. Jaiâs stress lives rise.

Wednesday 15th January - Aaronâs full of remorse. Jamie blindsides Kim and Andrea. Jaiâs on edge.

Thursday 16th January (7pm) - Jai fights temptation. Rhona makes a discovery. Jamie confronts the truth.

Thursday 16th January (8pm) - Jai begins to unravel. Kim and Jamie unite. Rhona confronts Marlon.

Friday 17th January - Rhona shocks Vanessa. Kim learns troubling news. Jai has a plan.

 :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (25-12-2019), Perdita (24-12-2019), Sug-din (25-12-2019), tammyy2j (26-12-2019)

----------


## flappinfanny

Merry Christmas.   :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (25-12-2019), lizann (27-12-2019), Perdita (25-12-2019), pond21 (25-12-2019), Sug-din (25-12-2019), tammyy2j (26-12-2019)

----------


## EddyBee

*âSlippery slopeâ*

*Aaron struggles after he;s given more bad news. Inside Soap.

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...67895747923968*

----------

Sug-din (01-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*What’s on TV.

Liv tries to help an off the rails Aaron

https://karin1027.tumblr.com/post/18...k-2-2020#notes* 

A little spoiler about Aaron, right at the end of that article, but there are plenty of other short spoilers regarding other villagers. Enjoy.

----------

Perdita (27-12-2019), Sug-din (01-01-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope you had a lovey xmas i even watched Emmerdale on xmas day what a let down wish i never bothered and poor aaron was only used as a bit part im been watching all the carry on movies on itv3

----------

EddyBee (28-12-2019), flappinfanny (29-12-2019), Sug-din (01-01-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

I agree it was very dull, the worst of the big 3, the only shows  i enjoyed were Gavin & Stacey and Worzel Gummidge on Boxing Day.  The Trial of Christine Keeler looks good tonight at 9pm on BBC One.

----------


## EddyBee

I agree with the two comments about. Emmerdale on Christmas Day, and all of last week, was very poor compared to the other soaps. I watch Eastenders quite regularly and that wiped the floor with Emmerdale. It really did, full of good performances, lots of drama and great stories all week. 

My favourite show was Gavin and Stacey.

----------

Sug-din (01-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Aaron will appear in next Wednesday's Emmerdale, then in both of Thursday's episodes and Friday. It's not certain if he will be in other episodes next week.

----------

Sug-din (01-01-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

If only they had run off to France, this is how it could have been.

----------

EddyBee (01-01-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

Happy New Year to you all.  Let's hope Emmerdale picks up in 2020.

----------

EddyBee (01-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Thanks flappinfanny for posting that wonderful France pic of the boys. 

Yes, Aaron and Robert should have gone to France.  

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee



----------

Sug-din (01-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Happy New Year All.
 :Heart:  :Cheer:  :Heart:  :Cheer:  :Heart: 
Hope everyone has a great 2020 and that it brings we Robron fans some really good news. :Bow:

----------

EddyBee (01-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

> If only they had run off to France, this is how it could have been.


is that jamie tate   :Stick Out Tongue: 

how soon until aaron and luke will happen

----------


## EddyBee

*New Aaron spoilers, with pictures.

https://jonny-versace.tumblr.com/pos...e-delivers-the*

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

It's Danny Miller's birthday today. Happy Birthday to him.

 :Clap:

----------


## EddyBee

Tuesday 14th January - the writer is Maxine Alderton.

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2020)

----------


## pond21

> is that jamie tate  
> 
> how soon until aaron and luke will happen


Dont you start its never going to happen end off will people stop going on about it ive been shouting about it on FB if these 3 women producers knowing them it be Vic who will kop of with these producders need to go they havent a clue they have ruined Emmerdale ive been fan since 1972 since the start

----------

EddyBee (02-01-2020), Sug-din (02-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

> Dont you start its never going to happen end off will people stop going on about it ive been shouting about it on FB if these 3 women producers knowing them it be Vic who will kop of with these producders need to go they havent a clue they have ruined Emmerdale ive been fan since 1972 since the start


i think an aaron/luke/vic love triangle will happen

----------


## pond21

> i think an aaron/luke/vic love triangle will happen


Never Aaron getting it on with the brother that Rob is in jail for get real its sick and its like us feeling sorry for the rapist all over again  these 3 women producders need to be sacked  before they really ruin ED they havent a clue how run a soap i wouldnt trust them to a run a tea shop let a,lone a soap

----------

Sug-din (02-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> It's Danny Miller's birthday today. Happy Birthday to him.


Happy Birthday to him. 🎉👍🎂

----------


## Sug-din

I know Iâm going on and on about it but seeing clips online of Vic with the rapist baby is not encouraging me to start watching Emmerdale again. Sorry, folks. I honestly canât bear to watch any Vic scenes - I just wish she had moved away like she said she was going to. ☹️

----------

EddyBee (04-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Today's Sun TV magazine spoiler.*

Aaron goes in full self-destruct mode when Pete tells him Rebecca won't let Seb visit any more.

----------

Sug-din (04-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Today's Sun TV magazine spoiler.*
> 
> Aaron goes in full self-destruct mode when Pete tells him Rebecca won't let Seb visit any more.


Thanks for spoiler info Eddy. Iâm still not watching very much at all. Iâm not surprised they are having PD do that with Seb - the bosses at ED seem to be writing out any connections with Robert/Robron- itâs sad to hear how they are being destroyed.

Hope you and everyone else are having a good weekend and have had a lovely festive season. Iâve spent a lot of time today taking the decs down and putting them away for another year.  Back to normal life again now.  Best wishes to all for 2020. 🙂

----------

EddyBee (05-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

I hope everyone's having a good weekend.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (05-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*'Please get help!’

TV Times

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...39152541626370*

----------

Sug-din (07-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*âAaron pushed over the edge!â

Inside Soap

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...39760807911425*

----------

Sug-din (07-01-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope you are well im still fed up Emmerdale and stlll not watching it im on classic Emmerdale full time now and ive been watching Bless this house on forces tv to and im about to watch endvour again the last 1

----------

EddyBee (07-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody hope you are well im still fed up Emmerdale and stlll not watching it im on classic Emmerdale full time now and ive been watching Bless this house on forces tv to and im about to watch endvour again the last 1


 Hi Matty
Hope youâre keeping ok. Like you Iâm not watching Emmerdale and these latest spoilers about Aaron waking up with some stranger is quite awful to think about and definitely doesnât encourage me to start watching again. I havenât been watching classic Emmerdale regularly but I do drop into now and again and the stories are much better.  Hopefully there may be a new endeavour series later this year.  Take care. D 👍

----------


## EddyBee

Hi there pond.

 :Smile:

----------


## pond21

> Hi there pond.


Hi eddy ive been watching Bless this house on Forces TV lately and about to watch Endvour again

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi eddy ive been watching Bless this house on Forces TV lately and about to watch Endvour again


I remember Bless This House. Pure gold! I have Forces TV, so I must try to catch it.

----------

flappinfanny (10-01-2020)

----------


## pond21

> I remember Bless This Gouse. Pure gold! I have Forces TV, so I must try to catch it.


Hi Eddy its on most days and weekends im not sure how long they be showing it they been showing it alot over the last few months so i will watch it very soon before they take it  off

----------

EddyBee (08-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Wednesday's preview video.
*
Liv tries to convince Aaron that he needs to talk to someone about what he's going through.
*
https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...40609455173633*

----------

Sug-din (11-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

is aaron using protection with his conquests, he could catch something

 the sooner moira goes the better

----------


## Sug-din

Good Afternoon All👋

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Itâs 12c here but very windy and that makes it feel colder. 💨 

Everybody take care wherever you are. 🤗

----------

Paul_Robs (11-01-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Matty
> Hope youâre keeping ok. Like you Iâm not watching Emmerdale and these latest spoilers about Aaron waking up with some stranger is quite awful to think about and definitely doesnât encourage me to start watching again. I havenât been watching classic Emmerdale regularly but I do drop into now and again and the stories are much better.  Hopefully there may be a new endeavour series later this year.  Take care. D 👍


Same as me Don, I am not really watching and when I have FWD through to Aaron it is bland and boring, I am not sure where they plan to to go with his character at the moment as they need to manage the Robert departure to keep it authentic but seeing him mope about for months on end isn't brilliant viewing. 

Interesting to see Danny doing some Directing (I think), he may already be planning his own exit and career path, Directing + Charity could be enough for him.

All the other stories are either daft or boring from what I have seen - no Bishop would fuss around a very small village church, how many more babies, kids, teens do they need in ED its getting like Hollyoaks and Chas/Paddy treatment of Aaron is bordering on cruel.

There you go, my moan-fest on the subject ... I watched some Hollyoaks the past couple of weeks and it was pretty dramatic in places, I liked Ballum on EE but Ben has gone rogue and Callum has vanished until next week, if they get back on track they are quite a nice couple and not overly boring, strangely I have been watching Pobol Y Cwm (Welsh) on YouTube with subtitles, it has a same sex couple who have been together for quite a long time and seem central to a lot of stories, it is quite fretting actually and unexpected.

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2020)

----------


## pond21

hi Everybody im about to watch Downtown Abbey on my sky+ the last series  i be buying the Movie when its out i wonder if they will do another Film? and i wonder if they are and thats why Andrew Scarbough quit as the role of Graham?

----------


## EddyBee

> hi Everybody im about to watch Downtown Abbey on my sky+ the last series  i be buying the Movie when its out i wonder if they will do another Film? and i wonder if they are and thats why Andrew Scarbough quit as the role of Graham?


The first film  has been a huge success, making lots of money. Given this, there is talk of a second film. Fingers crossed.  :Smile: 

PS - Good evening everyone. I hope we've all had a good weekend.

----------

Sug-din (12-01-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> The first film  has been a huge success, making lots of money. Given this, there is talk of a second film. Fingers crossed. 
> 
> PS - Good evening everyone. I hope we've all had a good weekend.


I pre-ordered DA movie from Amazon, should get in early February ... have all the previous tv episodes on DVD ..  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (13-01-2020), Sug-din (12-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Same as me Don, I am not really watching and when I have FWD through to Aaron it is bland and boring, I am not sure where they plan to to go with his character at the moment as they need to manage the Robert departure to keep it authentic but seeing him mope about for months on end isn't brilliant viewing. 
> 
> Interesting to see Danny doing some Directing (I think), he may already be planning his own exit and career path, Directing + Charity could be enough for him.
> 
> All the other stories are either daft or boring from what I have seen - no Bishop would fuss around a very small village church, how many more babies, kids, teens do they need in ED its getting like Hollyoaks and Chas/Paddy treatment of Aaron is bordering on cruel.
> 
> There you go, my moan-fest on the subject ... I watched some Hollyoaks the past couple of weeks and it was pretty dramatic in places, I liked Ballum on EE but Ben has gone rogue and Callum has vanished until next week, if they get back on track they are quite a nice couple and not overly boring, strangely I have been watching Pobol Y Cwm (Welsh) on YouTube with subtitles, it has a same sex couple who have been together for quite a long time and seem central to a lot of stories, it is quite fretting actually and unexpected.


Evening - nice to see you dropping in Paul.

The things Iâve read about the way they  are doing Aaronâs character does not appeal to me, so here and other online places are the ways that I catch up with what heâs up to.

Iâve wondered if Danny is maybe considering moving on to other things and also Izzieâs music seems to be going from strength to strength so maybe Liv will move on too.

Iâve tried to avoid getting interested in another couple on screen but should maybe venture into other programmes to check them out.

Hope youâre keeping well.

----------

EddyBee (13-01-2020), Paul_Robs (23-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale star Danny Miller casts former co-star Joe Gill in new film.*

*Metro, 14/01/20.*

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2020), Paul_Robs (23-01-2020), Perdita (15-01-2020), Sug-din (15-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Didnât watch last night but have read online that Emmerdale have hammered the final nail into the Robron coffin by getting Aaron to sign the divorce papers after earlier in the week losing access to Seb and now theyâve sent Aaron off to Scotland for a while.  What a disgraceful way to finish (hopefully not forever) a 5 year epic journey. 😢😢😢

So what are we left with,  a Whdunnit that is boring people already before itâs happened and Vic with her rape baby and the rapists Mother wandering around the Village. Hardly the incentive to keep watching - sorry folks but thereâs not a lot there to keep me interested - hopefully someone can maybe tell me something great that Iâve missed that will change my opinion.🙄

I hope everyone still drops in here now and again as I would hate to lose contact with the good friends Iâve made during the Robron time. All of you take care of yourselves 👍x

----------

EddyBee (18-01-2020), flappinfanny (19-01-2020), Paul_Robs (23-01-2020), Perdita (17-01-2020), pond21 (17-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Didn’t watch last night but have read online that Emmerdale have hammered the final nail into the Robron coffin by getting Aaron to sign the divorce papers after earlier in the week losing access to Seb and now they’ve sent Aaron off to Scotland for a while.  What a disgraceful way to finish (hopefully not forever) a 5 year epic journey. 
> 
> So what are we left with,  a Whdunnit that is boring people already before it’s happened and Vic with her rape baby and the rapists Mother wandering around the Village. Hardly the incentive to keep watching - sorry folks but there’s not a lot there to keep me interested - hopefully someone can maybe tell me something great that I’ve missed that will change my opinion.
> 
> I hope everyone still drops in here now and again as I would hate to lose contact with the good friends I’ve made during the Robron time. All of you take care of yourselves x


I totally agree with your first paragraph about Robron. An awful end to a 5 year journey, a disservice to all Emmerdale fans, and not just us lot. Shame on these 3 useless producers.

I don't know for sure, but it looks as if Aaron will be away for a few months working at Debbie's garage. He will probably return with her. :Sad: 

The Graham 'whodunnit' has been very clumsily done (not a surprise). Nevertheless, I am enjoying it. I like this sort of story line. It's just a pity that Graham, another good character, is leaving. I don't blame the actor for quitting as his talents have been wasted for some considerable time.

----------

Paul_Robs (19-01-2020), Perdita (18-01-2020), Sug-din (19-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

so liv left with cain while aaron away in scotland

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> so liv left with cain while aaron away in scotland


I'm not sure we were told. But, it looks like it, though Chas, Diane and Victoria will all be hovering about.

----------

flappinfanny (19-01-2020), Paul_Robs (23-01-2020), Sug-din (19-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Temp is low here but at least itâs staying fair - not bad for the time of year.

I havenât watched ED this week, again. How did they eventually handle the Graham whodunnit and do we know who the murderer was?

Everybody take care. Don 🤗

----------

EddyBee (26-01-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> Evening. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Temp is low here but at least it’s staying fair - not bad for the time of year.
> 
> I haven’t watched ED this week, again. How did they eventually handle the Graham whodunnit and do we know who the murderer was?
> 
> Everybody take care. Don


Rhona's ex-husband Pierce killed Graham ... somehow Graham found out that he was released from jail, met him, beat him up and told him to stay away from Rhona .. which had the opposite effect....

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning.

It's 7c here in north London, but feeling a lot colder. Very light showers and totally cloudy. Another miserable weekend of weather, but at least no snow is being forecast. I hope everyone is keeping well.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (27-01-2020)

----------


## pond21

> Good morning.
> 
> It's 7c here in north London, but feeling a lot colder. Very light showers and totally cloudy. Another miserable weekend of weather, but at least no snow is being forecast. I hope everyone is keeping well.


hi Eddy i see Charly Webb is not coming for some time i wonder if not that Aaron could stay up there for a bit longer than we first thought yeah and BTW the Dingles made ther first appeance this week with Ben Dingle death was a bit strange to have a death to make the debut yeah and i thought this week ed was rubbish i didnt watch it i havent seen it proper since Ryan left ive been seing classic Emmerdale full time

----------

EddyBee (28-01-2020), Sug-din (27-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Rhona's ex-husband Pierce killed Graham ... somehow Graham found out that he was released from jail, met him, beat him up and told him to stay away from Rhona .. which had the opposite effect....


Thanks for info - I probably wonât bother to catch up but at least I know what happened.👍

----------

Perdita (27-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

All Iâm going to say is that I find this latest article about Luke, Wendy & Vic becoming friends, very distasteful and stomach churning and a further insult to Robrons memory and even more so to real rape sufferers. 🤮

----------

Perdita (28-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*National Television Awards. Tonight ITV1 7.30pm.*

Danny Miller has been nominated for an award.

Danny on his way to the NTAs: 
*
https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...30753720475648

https://twitter.com/JAO73/status/1222137635713572867*

----------

Sug-din (28-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller on the red carpet tonight.

https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...165371915?s=19*

----------

Sug-din (28-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller. Metro interview at the NTAs.*

Danny Miller speaks out following Robert and Aaron split.

*https://metro.co.uk/2020/01/28/emmer...re.top.twitter*

----------

Sug-din (28-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Sad that Danny didnât win his award but honestly I donât feel  that Emmerdale should hav3 won as this is only going to make TPTB think they are doing a great job and will keep giving out badly written storylines.  Sorry to be so negative.

----------

flappinfanny (31-01-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sad that Danny didn’t win his award but honestly I don’t feel  that Emmerdale should hav3 won as this is only going to make TPTB think they are doing a great job and will keep giving out badly written storylines.  Sorry to be so negative.


I agree with you. I do not believe that it is a negative to say that we feel an award is undeserved. I remain really surprised at the result, but I am pleased for the Emmerdale actors and the ordinary people that work very hard off-camera.

----------

flappinfanny (31-01-2020), Sug-din (30-01-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening - hope everyone has a lovely weekend and that the weather keeps fine wherever you are. 🙂👍

----------

EddyBee (01-02-2020), flappinfanny (01-02-2020), Perdita (01-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning all.

Quite a breezy start to the day, but very pleasant, with lots of lovely winter sunshine and 10c. I hope it stays like this for the whole weekend. 

A pinch and a punch for the first of the month. Best wishes to everyone here.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (01-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning all.
> 
> Quite a breezy start to the day, but very pleasant, with lots of lovely winter sunshine and 10c. I hope it stays like this for the whole weekend. 
> 
> A pinch and a punch for the first of the month. Best wishes to everyone here.


Good Morning Eddy👋

Itâs very strong winds here and about 9c but also sunny.

A pinch and a punch for the first of the month to you too.  

Have a lovely day. 👍

----------

EddyBee (02-02-2020), Paul_Robs (02-02-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

How are we all doing???

----------

flappinfanny (03-02-2020), Sug-din (06-02-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

Just watched tonight's Call the Midwife and the excellent Karl (Robert Sugden) Davies was in the show. Nice to see him again.

----------

lizann (03-02-2020), Ruffed_lemur (07-02-2020)

----------


## lizann

> Just watched tonight's Call the Midwife and the excellent Karl (Robert Sugden) Davies was in the show. Nice to see him again.


karl is a great actor

----------


## EddyBee

> Just watched tonight's Call the Midwife and the excellent Karl (Robert Sugden) Davies was in the show. Nice to see him again.


I really liked Karl Davies in Emmerdale. I am pleased to see that his career has gone well since he left.

 :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2020)

----------


## lizann

aaron should return to help free marlon

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening. I hope everyone is keeping well.

I've, very reluctantly, decided to stop watching Emmerdale for the present. I've not seen any of this week's episodes. Basically, I find the Luke/Victoria story line in very poor taste/offensive. It's also utter nonsense in that it is so unrealistic. It is sending a horror of a message to the victims of sexual assault and I'm just not putting up with it any longer. 

I'll just keep up with what is happening by reading magazine articles and that sort of thing.

I will still be visiting here on a reasonably regular basis, so keep posting, and will likely start watching again when Aaron is back in the village.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2020), pond21 (07-02-2020), Sug-din (06-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening. I hope everyone is keeping well.
> 
> I've, very reluctantly, decided to stop watching Emmerdale for the present. I've not seen any of this week's episodes. Basically, I find the Luke/Victoria story line in very poor taste/offensive. It's also utter nonsense in that it is so unrealistic. It is sending a horror of a message to the victims of sexual assault and I'm just not putting up with it any longer. 
> 
> I'll just keep up with what is happening by reading magazine articles and that sort of thing.
> 
> I will still be visiting here on a reasonably regular basis, so keep posting, and will likely start watching again when Aaron is back in the village.


Evening Eddy👋

You have stuck with it longer than I have. Vic was annoying me a lot before but this current storyline is as you say very offensive to real victims and is the main reason Iâve not watched for some time unfortunately.  

Iâm the same as you, keep up with whatâs going on by magazine clips etc.

I have been looking on here every day but not commented as much but still like to know what everyone is up to and will try and get back into watching again when Aaron returns too.

Hope you and everyone else has a good  weekend when it comes.👍🤗

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> How are we all doing???


Hi Paul

Still looking on here often to see whatâs happening but not been watching Emmerdale with all  this stuff going on with Vic.  

Hope youâre keeping ok. 👍

----------


## pond21

Hi fellow fans hope you are well i really have given up ED those 3 women producders havent a clue im watching classic Emmerdale full time now its alot better and today we saw Zac for the first time and the dingles to they were a right old bunch and wasnt Eric a real con artist back in the day and just let people know Endvour the new sereis starts agin on sun on ITV1 at 8pm

----------

EddyBee (09-02-2020), Sug-din (08-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi fellow fans hope you are well i really have given up ED those 3 women producders havent a clue im watching classic Emmerdale full time now its alot better and today we saw Zac for the first time and the dingles to they were a right old bunch and wasnt Eric a real con artist back in the day and just let people know Endvour the new sereis starts agin on sun on ITV1 at 8pm


Eric Pollard has changed a lot over the years, but he has always been a great character.  :Smile: 

I hope you enjoy Endeavour on Sunday.

----------

flappinfanny (09-02-2020), Sug-din (08-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Morning All👋

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and that this storm isnât causing you too much disruption and problems.

Itâs very windy and wet here today - may just stay indoors.

Take care everyone. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (09-02-2020), flappinfanny (09-02-2020), pond21 (09-02-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope everybody is ok after the storm dont forget the new series of Endvour starts tonight at 8pm im about to watch to Downtown Abbey the film again

----------

EddyBee (09-02-2020), Perdita (09-02-2020), Sug-din (09-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening.

The blooming storm continues. It has driven me round the twist today. I sensibly decided to just stay at home. Take care everyone.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (16-02-2020), Perdita (09-02-2020), Sug-din (09-02-2020)

----------


## Perdita

Wishing all affected by the weather to stay safe ..

----------

EddyBee (09-02-2020), flappinfanny (16-02-2020), Sug-din (09-02-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody just a quick question when did Emmerdale go 5 nights a week? ive been trying to get a a answer on FB and nobody seems to answer me

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Everybody just a quick question when did Emmerdale go 5 nights a week? ive been trying to get a a answer on FB and nobody seems to answer me


I have no idea. If you find out, I would love to know.

----------


## Perdita

> I have no idea. If you find out, I would love to know.


I do not remember the exact date but think it was in late  1990s or early 2000 ....

----------

EddyBee (13-02-2020), flappinfanny (16-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰 💓 ❣ happy valentines day everyone 💓 ❣ 🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2020), lizann (14-02-2020), Perdita (14-02-2020)

----------


## lizann

so pierce killed graham but keeps vanessa and johnny alive held up in laurel's house, which needed repairs that jai and priya were to get fixed

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2020), flappinfanny (16-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and that this storm isnât causing problems.

Take care.🙂 x

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2020), flappinfanny (16-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone.  :Smile: 

Looking at what has been happening elsewhere in the UK, I think London avoided the worst of Storm Dennis. It has now calmed down, at least for the moment. The rain has stopped, though lots more is forecast for tomorrow.

----------

Sug-din (16-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Danny Miller was back at work last week. Hopefully, he'll be on our TV screens sooner rather than later.

----------

flappinfanny (22-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Danny Miller was back at work last week. Hopefully, he'll be on our TV screens sooner rather than later.


Thanks for the info. That could be the incentive to start watching a bit again.👍

----------

EddyBee (17-02-2020), flappinfanny (22-02-2020), Paul_Robs (16-02-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Thanks for the info. That could be the incentive to start watching a bit again.


Agreed Don, I haven't watch in weeks. Hope you are good  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (17-02-2020), Sug-din (17-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Agreed Don, I haven't watch in weeks. Hope you are good



Hi Paul.  All the stuff Iâve read about the Vic & Posners storyline has been one of the reasons I havenât watched.  The only thing that worries me is that when Aaron returns theyâve made it so that he  has completely forgotten about Robert and he never gets another mention.

Iâm really good thanks. Hope youâre well.🙂👍

----------

EddyBee (17-02-2020), Paul_Robs (18-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

I havenât been watching but Iâve read that Nate got shot but probably heâll be up and about again in a couple of days and nobody will be held  responsible for it.  After all heâs not connected to Robert Sugden or Aaron Dingle and they are the only people who ever have to pay for doing something wrong. 😡

It looks likes itâs going to be another windy couple of days here.

Hope everyone else stays safe and has a good weekend.

Take care.

Don x

----------

EddyBee (22-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening all. 

I'm still not watching Emmerdale, but hope to return soon, as soon as Pierce is written out again. Pleased to read that Steve Halliwell, aka as Zak Dingle, is back at work after a long absence. 

I hope everyone has had a good weekend, despite the awful weather most of us have been getting.

----------

Sug-din (23-02-2020)

----------


## pond21

> Good evening all. 
> 
> I'm still not watching Emmerdale, but hope to return soon, as soon as Pierce is written out again. Pleased to read that Steve Halliwell, aka as Zak Dingle, is back at work after a long absence. 
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend, despite the awful weather most of us have been getting.


Hi Eddy i havent watched it since Rob/Ryan and wont watch it again untill our Rob comes back im watching Classic Emmerdale i see the Dingles are in it now and btw the way whats everybody thoughts of the new sereis of Endvour? its ok

----------

EddyBee (23-02-2020), Sug-din (23-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening

Sorry to read online that yet another one of the better characters is leaving ED - Doug. Will there be any left soon apart from the golden girls that the 3 producers want?

Iâve also read that Chas is giving Billy a job at the scrapyard - FGS does she not care anything at all about her sons feelings.  🙄🙄🙄She is getting more and more annoying along with Vic and Iâm still not watching at all yet.🤷

Hope everyone has had a safe and comfortable weekend. Havenât ventured far today as itâs been snowing.  

Take care all. 👍

----------

EddyBee (29-02-2020), Paul_Robs (26-02-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody i cant believe that was last epidode of this series of Endvour it was only a 3 episode series can anybody explain ? or is that they dont want surpass how many episodes that they did for Inspector Morse Series ?

----------

EddyBee (29-02-2020), Sug-din (26-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Everybody i cant believe that was last epidode of this series of Endvour it was only a 3 episode series can anybody explain ? or is that they dont want surpass how many episodes that they did for Inspector Morse Series ?


I don't think it's that. The Lewis series had more episodes than Morse.

PS - Good evening everyone. I hope we are all doing good.

----------

Sug-din (26-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody i cant believe that was last epidode of this series of Endvour it was only a 3 episode series can anybody explain ? or is that they dont want surpass how many episodes that they did for Inspector Morse Series ?


Evening Matty - Iâve just read an article that said that the 3 episodes of series 7 were to be looked at as separate stories of their own. Probably why there was only 3 episodes but there is going to be a Series 8 shown in 2021.

----------

EddyBee (29-02-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> I don't think it's that. The Lewis series hadmore episodes than Morse.
> 
> PS - Good evening everyone. I hope we are all doing good.



Evening Eddy - iâm good thanks - I hope you are too.👋

----------

EddyBee (29-02-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon everyone.

Heavy rain here, with strong, blustery winds, forecast to get worse later. Blooming Storm Jorge has arrived. Take care everyone, best stay at home and have a good weekend.

----------


## Sug-din

> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Heavy rain here, with strong, blustery winds, forecast to get worse later. Blooming Storm Jorge has arrived. Take care everyone, best stay at home and have a good weekend.


Good Afternoon Eddy👋

Weather very intermittent here - one minute itâs fine next minute it's blowing a gale and raining.

Hope you and everyone else are safe and well. and have a good weekend too. 🤗

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope everybody is good looks like ITV3 are Endvour tonight at 8pm looks like im be getting my fix of Endvour and Lewis this week

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening.

Awful day, wet, wet and more wet.  :Sad: 

I've been dipping in and out of Emmerdale these last few days. I'm spectacularly unimpressed. Far too much Vanessa and Wendy, and yet another corrupt police officer. Give me strength.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway, I hope everyone is keeping well and taking all possible precautions against catching this awful flu virus.

----------

Perdita (06-03-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope you are safe and well ive thinking what next for Aaron? will he just going to a bit fill in char and just being around? they cant find any new love intrest there`s not a gay char there only Aaron yeah but hang these 3 women producers will get one char to bi-sexuel just like Rob was it woulndt surprise me if they just did that they could get Luke to be bi-sexuel yeah that wouldnt surprise me if they just did that yeah whats everybody thoughts>

----------

EddyBee (08-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller returns to Emmerdale as Aaron Dingle makes his comeback.*

*Article here, Metro, 07/03/20.*

Nothing news, just confirmation that Danny Miller is back on the set.  :Clap:

----------

Sug-din (08-03-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening.
> 
> Awful day, wet, wet and more wet. 
> 
> I've been dipping in and out of Emmerdale these last few days. I'm spectacularly unimpressed. Far too much Vanessa and Wendy, and yet another corrupt police officer. Give me strength. 
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is keeping well and taking all possible precautions against catching this awful flu virus.


Evening Eddy👋

The weather has actually been quite reasonable here the last few days - not hot but fair and just a slight breeze.  

I havenât watched for ages and every time I consider it I read anotherspoiler about viv Luke & Wendy and I get put off again.  When will this distasteful story come to an end?

Hope you and everyone else has had a good weekend and that you too are taking care to avoid virus.

Take care everyone.🤗

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody hope you are safe and well ive thinking what next for Aaron? will he just going to a bit fill in char and just being around? they cant find any new love intrest there`s not a gay char there only Aaron yeah but hang these 3 women producers will get one char to bi-sexuel just like Rob was it woulndt surprise me if they just did that they could get Luke to be bi-sexuel yeah that wouldnt surprise me if they just did that yeah whats everybody thoughts>


Hi Matty 👋

Keeping fine thanks, hope you are too.

I hope they donât put Aaron straight back into a relationship on his return and also that they donât write him at the point that he has just forgotten about Robert all together.  I also hope they donât make it so that he, Vic & the rapists family become best friends as that would be so wrong and out of character, but I have to admit I am worried that these producers want to just completely erase Robert & Robron from the programme.

I may wait for a while after Aaron returns before I start watching again and see what feedback online is about his current character.

Take care. 🤗

----------

Paul_Robs (10-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron back on the TV, the week of the 23/03/20.*

Aaron notices there's tension between Paddy and Chas.

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...70504932491265*

----------

Paul_Robs (10-03-2020), Perdita (10-03-2020), Sug-din (10-03-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening👋

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Itâs quite chilly here but at least itâs fine.

Everybody take care. 🙂

----------

Paul_Robs (15-03-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Well aren't these strange times everyone.

----------

EddyBee (15-03-2020), Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## pond21

> Well aren't these strange times everyone.


Hi Paul you never said a truer word hope you are well i still havent watched this rubbish what Emmerdale is showing not watched it since Rob/Ryan left been watching classic Emmerdale on itv3 all the time

----------

EddyBee (15-03-2020), Paul_Robs (16-03-2020), Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi everybody im watching Hi-De-Hi tonight and then some endvour  before bedtime  take care friends x

----------

EddyBee (15-03-2020), Paul_Robs (16-03-2020), Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening.  :Smile: 

I hope everyone has had a good weekend and that all your kitchens are fully stocked. Please stay safe everyone.

----------

Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## pond21

> Good evening. 
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend and that all your kitchens are fully stocked. Please stay safe everyone.


Hi Eddu im fine watching HI-Di-HI and endouvr what about you? x

----------

EddyBee (15-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hi Eddu im fine watching HI-Di-HI and endouvr what about you? x


I'm watching Antiques Roadshow on BBC1. Not sure what to watch after that, maybe a Poirot or I'll just take a look at YouTube.

----------


## flappinfanny

A message from Danny to keep you going:-

----------

EddyBee (17-03-2020), Paul_Robs (16-03-2020), pond21 (16-03-2020), Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron's back in Emmerdale.*

A couple of pictures of Aaron and a small mention in an Inside Soap article.

*https://twitter.com/DannyMillerClub/...06723662864385

https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...05856176009218*

----------

flappinfanny (21-03-2020), Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Happy St Patrick's Day to everyone.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-03-2020), flappinfanny (21-03-2020), lizann (17-03-2020), Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my robron friends  :Cheer:  

donât know if anyone remembers me as been a while since i posted but hope everyone is well

havenât watch ed for a while as I kinda lost interest but I think that aaron is coming back at the end of this month so i may start watching again. I donât think ryan as robert will be back and not sure it would work with any other actor. still iâd like aaron to have some happy times and we need some nice sls in these times. I know it will never be robron again but maybe he could find someone who isnât in another relationship and has no hangups just to have some uncomplicated happiness. I donât think they have any sls about this virus yet but for sure some romance to cheer us all would be good

today is a big holiday in this country but its really strange. we normally have parades even in in little villages but there is nothing and everything is shut although everyone is off its weird and its raining so prob why iâm rambling on

anyway wherever you are I wish the blessings of st patrick ☘️ on you and those you love today and may everyone stay safe and healthy

MicheÃ¡l x

----------

EddyBee (17-03-2020), flappinfanny (21-03-2020), lizann (18-03-2020), Paul_Robs (17-03-2020), Perdita (17-03-2020), pond21 (17-03-2020), Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> hello my robron friends  
> 
> don’t know if anyone remembers me as been a while since i posted but hope everyone is well
> 
> haven’t watch ed for a while as I kinda lost interest but I think that aaron is coming back at the end of this month so i may start watching again. I don’t think ryan as robert will be back and not sure it would work with any other actor. still i’d like aaron to have some happy times and we need some nice sls in these times. I know it will never be robron again but maybe he could find someone who isn’t in another relationship and has no hangups just to have some uncomplicated happiness. I don’t think they have any sls about this virus yet but for sure some romance to cheer us all would be good
> 
> today is a big holiday in this country but its really strange. we normally have parades even in in little villages but there is nothing and everything is shut although everyone is off its weird and its raining so prob why i’m rambling on
> 
> anyway wherever you are I wish the blessings of st patrick ☘️ on you and those you love today and may everyone stay safe and healthy
> ...


Great to see you, I haven't watched since Aaron went away ... I really do not like the rapists Mum and brother and the other stories are rubbish.

I am quite liking Eastenders and Ballum at the moment.

So nice to see you again.

Regards
Paul

----------

EddyBee (17-03-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (18-03-2020), flappinfanny (21-03-2020), Sug-din (18-03-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well aren't these strange times everyone.


I canât remember anything similar to this in my lifetime.  I hope you and everyone else are staying safe and well.

----------

EddyBee (21-03-2020), flappinfanny (21-03-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> hello my robron friends  
> 
> donât know if anyone remembers me as been a while since i posted but hope everyone is well
> 
> havenât watch ed for a while as I kinda lost interest but I think that aaron is coming back at the end of this month so i may start watching again. I donât think ryan as robert will be back and not sure it would work with any other actor. still iâd like aaron to have some happy times and we need some nice sls in these times. I know it will never be robron again but maybe he could find someone who isnât in another relationship and has no hangups just to have some uncomplicated happiness. I donât think they have any sls about this virus yet but for sure some romance to cheer us all would be good
> 
> today is a big holiday in this country but its really strange. we normally have parades even in in little villages but there is nothing and everything is shut although everyone is off its weird and its raining so prob why iâm rambling on
> 
> anyway wherever you are I wish the blessings of st patrick ☘️ on you and those you love today and may everyone stay safe and healthy
> ...




Hi Micheal👋

Lovely to hear from you again, hope you are keeping ok.

I havenât watched for sometime either. The thing that puts me off watching again when Aaron returns is that the first picture weâve seen is of him being at Vics babyâs christening with the rapists family - that is the last thing I really want to watch, nothing else that Iâve been reading about the programme has encouraged me to watch. The more time passes the more Iâm sure that Robert/Ryan wonât be back.  I just hope that theyâve written it so that Aaron has completely forgotten about him when he returns.  It still needs a bit time before Aaron fully moves on.

Sorry to hear that your special day has been spoiled.  Hopefully things will come back bigger and better next year.

You too keep safe and healthy.

Don x

----------

EddyBee (21-03-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (19-03-2020), flappinfanny (21-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Hello everyone.

 :Smile: 

Keep washing your hands, please stay safe.

----------

lizann (23-03-2020), Perdita (21-03-2020), Sug-din (23-03-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope you are looking after yourselfs i might watch Emmerdale tonight only because Aaron+Zak are in it thta be the first time since Nov last when Rob+Ryan matty x

----------

lizann (23-03-2020), Sug-din (23-03-2020)

----------


## lizann

> Hi Everybody hope you are looking after yourselfs i might watch Emmerdale tonight only because Aaron+Zak are in it thta be the first time since Nov last when Rob+Ryan matty x


both returning tonight, good

----------

EddyBee (23-03-2020), Sug-din (23-03-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi there what a load claptrap  that was least Aaron Mentioned his husband which was the only good thing but what got me and was so sick was that Vic+Luke went upstairs where she was Raped by his Brother what sort of message will that sends out your 3 women produders are sick and nee to to go ASAP and when Aaron finds out i will behind Aaron 100% whatever he does thougts? matty

----------

EddyBee (23-03-2020), Sug-din (23-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

It was good to have Aaron back, and Danny Miller was looking very appealing.  :Smile:  Keeping my fingers crossed that he gets some decent material and stories to work with. 

Disappointed to see the Victoria rubbish going on and on. Shame on Emmerdale for not dropping this offensive nonsense.

----------

pond21 (23-03-2020), Sug-din (23-03-2020)

----------


## pond21

> It was good to have Aaron back, and Danny Miller was looking very appealing.  Keeping my fingers crossed that he gets some decent material and stories to work with. 
> 
> Disappointed to see the Victoria rubbish going on and on. Shame on Emmerdale for not dropping this offensive nonsense.


I argee what made made sick is that they went upstairs where Lee Raped Vic last year disgraceful scenes these 3 women produders should be shamful of themselfs

----------

EddyBee (26-03-2020), Sug-din (23-03-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All

I still havenât watched and from whatâs been said not sure iâll bother to catch up.

Everybody stay safe and well wherever you are - that is the most important thing in our lives at this time.

🤗🤗🤗x

----------

EddyBee (26-03-2020), flappinfanny (26-03-2020), Paul_Robs (28-03-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening. 

I just wanted to say hello. It's turned very cold tonight after a relatively mild day that was full of gorgeous sunshine.  :Smile: 

I couldn't be bothered with Emmerdale's nonsense this evening.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2020), Sug-din (28-03-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello everyone  :Cheer:  hope you are all well

its bit cloudy here although not that cold but its really strange as people are not supposed to go out since midnight last nite for next two weeks except for farming and care of animals or to get food or medicines within 2k distance. no social meetings even two people not family and the guards will be out checking movements. its not so bad here but must be hard for people who live in the city maybe in a flat but we are all in it together

i havenât really got back into ed yet and am waiting till aaron gets some proper sls but hope that will be soon. we are going to get less eps a week here now till this is all over. we also had announcements at the start that scenes of people meeting in groups were filmed before this all started and we shouldnât do it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

please take care everyone and look after yourself and anyone near you who needs help we will all get through it then we can get back to talking about fun stuff

 :Heart:  stay safe x

----------

EddyBee (31-03-2020), Sug-din (28-03-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> hello everyone  hope you are all well
> 
> its bit cloudy here although not that cold but its really strange as people are not supposed to go out since midnight last nite for next two weeks except for farming and care of animals or to get food or medicines within 2k distance. no social meetings even two people not family and the guards will be out checking movements. its not so bad here but must be hard for people who live in the city maybe in a flat but we are all in it together
> 
> i havenât really got back into ed yet and am waiting till aaron gets some proper sls but hope that will be soon. we are going to get less eps a week here now till this is all over. we also had announcements at the start that scenes of people meeting in groups were filmed before this all started and we shouldnât do it 
> 
> please take care everyone and look after yourself and anyone near you who needs help we will all get through it then we can get back to talking about fun stuff
> 
>  stay safe x


. 

Hi Micheal👋

Itâs strange but when it was ok to go out I really wasnât out  much but now we are under a strict lockdown where you can only go out for essential shopping and one spot of exercise I find I want to go out more but obviously I donât and luckily Iâve got a garden that I can potter about in without seeing anyone. The weather is cloudy and a bit damp here today but not too bad.  Missing my partner as he and I donât live together and weâre not allowed to meet up but will make up for it hopefully in the not too distant future.  

I havenât watched ED for a while and even now Aaron is back I havenât caught up with it - still too much Vic & The Posners for my liking.  As you say hopefully Aaron will get some good storylines once they get back to filming.

Make sure you and everyone else stay safe and healthy and we will all look forward to the time when the most serious thing we talk about is wether Aaron has remembered to get bread for his morning toast when he doesnât have Robert there to get it for him.

Take care. Don 😘 xx

----------

EddyBee (31-03-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2020)

----------


## lizann

seems aaron and luke may not happen according to the luke actor so could be amy and luke

----------

EddyBee (31-03-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2020), Sug-din (02-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening. 

Another cold day in north London, temps about to fall to freezing in tomorrow's very early hours. On the plus side, it's been sunny all day.

I'm working from home, and I'm exhausted. Today, I worked far harder than I ever do at the office, and without a break. Keep well everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (01-04-2020), Sug-din (02-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Afternoon All👋

Hope everyone is keeping safe and well anÂ£ that you all enjoyed the sunshine at weekend, if possibleâ in a safe and protected way.

Still not watching ED even though our Aaron is back - yet again, too many spoilers about Vic & The Posners.

Everyone take care. x

----------

EddyBee (07-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning.  :Smile: 

I suspect some of you may have already seen this short video. It features a doctor giving details of breathing techniques that you should use if you start showing Covid-19 symptoms, or even before if you wish. Very simple to follow and to remember.

LOOK HERE.

----------

Sug-din (07-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*20 new spoiler pictures.*

Pictures, with short spoilers, for the week of the Dingle wedding. Aaron is in a few of them.  :Smile: 

*LOOK HERE, Digital Spy, 07/04/20.*

----------

Sug-din (07-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Happy Easter Weekend everyone. I know we canât get out to enjoy it the way we normally do but letâs try our best.

Love & Best Wishes to All. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (10-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning. 

A bright and very sunny start to Good Friday, 12c at present and forecast to rise to 21c or thereabout in north London, dry and a little windy. It really is window opening weather. LOL. Well, there's not much else we can do.  :Smile:  Keep safe everyone. 
*
20 Jokes. How 'Nature Is Healing' after several weeks of human quarantine?*

https://www.distractify.com/p/nature-is-healing-jokes

----------

Sug-din (10-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

It looks like Aaron is going to be involved in the Cain story line in some way.

*https://twitter.com/soapscoop/status...097385984?s=19*

----------

lizann (10-04-2020), Sug-din (10-04-2020)

----------


## lizann

> It looks like Aaron is going to be involved in the Cain story line in some way.
> 
> *https://twitter.com/soapscoop/status...097385984?s=19*


malone to target aaron and the scrap yard?

----------


## EddyBee

> malone to target aaron and the scrap yard?


I suspect it will be something like that. I just wish the Malone stuff would end. I am bored with it.

----------

Sug-din (10-04-2020)

----------


## pond21

hi Evertbody it was my birthday yesterday another day older but never any wiser lol

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> hi Evertbody it was my birthday yesterday another day older but never any wiser lol


Happy Birthday, hope you had a good one under the circumstances ..  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2020)

----------


## lizann

> hi Evertbody it was my birthday yesterday another day older but never any wiser lol


happy birthday

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2020)

----------


## lizann

malone wendy's ex, aaron new man?

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Evertbody it was my birthday yesterday another day older but never any wiser lol


Hope you had a good one Matty. x

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

From what Iâve read elsewhere tonight it sounds like Aaron had let Robert go - so that sounds like ED have well and truly shut the Robron door and what do we get to replace it - Wendy, Luke & baby obsessed Vic. Iâm definitely not being encouraged to start watching again. ☹️

Hope everyone has a good weekend and that you all stay safe. 👍

----------

EddyBee (11-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi Evertbody it was my birthday yesterday another day older but never any wiser lol


Hello Matty.

Happy Birthday to you, and many happy returns. I hope you had a great day.

----------


## Paul_Robs

> From what I’ve read elsewhere tonight it sounds like Aaron had let Robert go - so that sounds like ED have well and truly shut the Robron door and what do we get to replace it - Wendy, Luke & baby obsessed Vic. I’m definitely not being encouraged to start watching again. ☹️
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend and that you all stay safe.


Not watched in months and from what you have just said - YUK

----------

EddyBee (12-04-2020), Sug-din (11-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Not watched in months and from what you have just said - YUK


Hi Paul - I havenât watched it for months either just catching up on comments etc. - itâs not worth it from what Iâve read.  Hope you are keeping well and safe.

----------

EddyBee (12-04-2020), Paul_Robs (11-04-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Paul - I haven’t watched it for months either just catching up on comments etc. - it’s not worth it from what I’ve read.  Hope you are keeping well and safe.


Yes keeping well, will PM you over the next few days.

----------

Sug-din (12-04-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

A very happy Easter 🐣 to everyone celebrating as best you can in these difficult times. 

Eddie I think yours will is next week so hope you enjoy.

Marty happy birthday yesterday.  

Havenât got back into ed yet but probably will soon. 

Take care and stay safe x

----------

EddyBee (12-04-2020), Paul_Robs (11-04-2020), Sug-din (12-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

My best Easter greetings to everyone here. Please keep well.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-04-2020), flappinfanny (18-04-2020), lizann (12-04-2020), Paul_Robs (14-04-2020), Sug-din (12-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.  :Smile: 

An absolutely gorgeous morning here in the north London suburbs. Wall-to-wall sunshine, with a gentle breeze, 17c. Ideal weather for sitting at home with the windows thrown open.  :Rotfl: 

I hope everyone is keeping well.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (18-04-2020), Sug-din (18-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

A lot of sunshine expected today but temperatures are going to be only about 9c.

Hope everyone is keeping safe and well and managing to find plenty to do to occupy your time.

Havenât been watching again this week has anything good happened that I may have missed?

Take care and enjoy your weekend the best you can. 😊 x

----------

EddyBee (18-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning all.

Very cloudy start to the day in north London, light breeze, showery with lots of rain forecast for later. 7c at present, feels warmer, but not in a particularly pleasant way. :smile:

It's Easter for me and followers of the Orthodox Church. I'm expecting a delivery of some of our Easter pastries later on today. A bag or 2 to be left outside my front door, in exchange for a chocolate gift from me, followed by a good gossip whilst we stand either side of one of my front windows. Such is life in 2020. Nevertheless, I am looking to seeing my friend, and to receiving the seasonal fare.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (18-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good morning all.
> 
> Very cloudy start to the day in north London, light breeze, showery with lots of rain forecast for later. 7c at present, feels warmer, but not in a particularly pleasant way. :smile:
> 
> It's Easter for me and followers of the Orthodox Church. I'm expecting a delivery of some of our Easter pastries later on today. A bag or 2 to be left outside my front door, in exchange for a chocolate gift from me, followed by a good gossip whilst we stand either side of one of my front windows. Such is life in 2020. Nevertheless, I am looking to seeing my friend, and to receiving the seasonal fare.


Happy Easter Eddy🍰
Enjoy your day with your pastries and your chat. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (19-04-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> Good morning all.
> 
> Very cloudy start to the day in north London, light breeze, showery with lots of rain forecast for later. 7c at present, feels warmer, but not in a particularly pleasant way. :smile:
> 
> It's Easter for me and followers of the Orthodox Church. I'm expecting a delivery of some of our Easter pastries later on today. A bag or 2 to be left outside my front door, in exchange for a chocolate gift from me, followed by a good gossip whilst we stand either side of one of my front windows. Such is life in 2020. Nevertheless, I am looking to seeing my friend, and to receiving the seasonal fare.


Happy Easter  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (19-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

🎉🎂🍺🍾🥃🍷🍰Happy Birthday Robert Jacob Sugden 🍰🍷🥃🍾🍺🎂🎉

Your family may have forgotten about you but we havenât.🤗

----------

EddyBee (22-04-2020), flappinfanny (23-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> 🎉🎂🍺🍾🥃🍷🍰Happy Birthday Robert Jacob Sugden 🍰🍷🥃🍾🍺🎂🎉
> 
> Your family may have forgotten about you but we havenât.🤗


A very welcome reminder.

 :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (23-04-2020), Sug-din (23-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning Everyone👋

Donât  know if  anyone has been watching ED this week but from what Iâve read Aaron only appeared for a matter of seconds and there were too many scenes in The Mill that didnât include Aaron or Liv, the actual owners.

Hope all of you have another safe and well weekend. Weather was cloudy here first thing but itâs brightening up as the day goes on. Take care. 🤗



[Have to admit I donât really like Dannyâs new totally shaved head look - but good of him to do it for charity causes. ]

----------

EddyBee (27-04-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Don’t  know if  anyone has been watching ED this week but from what I’ve read Aaron only appeared for a matter of seconds and there were too many scenes in The Mill that didn’t include Aaron or Liv, the actual owners.
> 
> Hope all of you have another safe and well weekend. Weather was cloudy here first thing but it’s brightening up as the day goes on. Take care. 
> 
> [Have to admit I don’t really like Danny’s new totally shaved head look - but good of him to do it for charity causes. ]


Yes, you are correct about Aaron last week. Very frustrating, but better than nothing. However, it had better not carry on like that for much longer.

I agree about Danny Miller's new shaved head. It is horrible.

PS - Danny is in this evening's episode.

----------

Sug-din (27-04-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Yes, you are correct about Aaron last week. Very frustrating, but better than nothing. However, it had better not carry on like that for much longer.
> 
> I agree about Danny Miller's new shaved head. It is horrible.
> 
> PS - Danny is in this evening's episode.


Thanks for info about Danny.

Stay safe. 👍

----------

EddyBee (02-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Sunny here this morning but cold.

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend and continues to stay safe and well. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (02-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening all.  :Smile: 

Coronation Street is about to begin filming again, using social distancing rules amongst the younger actors, but not using the older ones. My guess is that Emmerdale will go the same way. At present, Emmerdale has enough episodes to run until the end of May.

----------

Sug-din (04-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Evening Everyone👋

Hope youâre all having a safe and well Holiday weekend and didnât get too Merry for the celebrations yesterday.  There were some out on our estate (not me) having a safe distance get together for a short while - all very civilised and sensible.

Weather has turned wet and windy here now.

Take care everyone. 🤗👍

----------

EddyBee (11-05-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope  everyone is staying safe and well just a thought i see Downtown Abbey is starting again from sereis 1 on itv3 next monday from 1830pm and where does Endevour going? and when is sereis 5 starting they normally has it on at 8pm yeah can anybody help ? thanx

----------

EddyBee (15-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone.

I wonder if Aaron will appear in Emmerdale again before the episodes run out.

Keep well everyone.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (16-05-2020), Sug-din (14-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I wonder if Aaron will appear in Emmerdale again before the episodes run out.
> 
> Keep well everyone.


Hi Eddy👋
From what Iâve seen online it looks as though Aaron isnât due to appear the rest of this week or next so it could be possible you wonât see him again. 

Hope you are keeping well too.👍

----------

EddyBee (15-05-2020), flappinfanny (16-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody hope  everyone is staying safe and well just a thought i see Downtown Abbey is starting again from sereis 1 on itv3 next monday from 1830pm and where does Endevour going? and when is sereis 5 starting they normally has it on at 8pm yeah can anybody help ? thanx


Hi Matty👋

Hope you are safe and well too. 

Iâve looked at my TV guide and up to now there is no sign of Endeavour for the next week so maybe they are taking a break from it at the moment.
X

----------

EddyBee (15-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon everyone. 

Emmerdale and Coronation Street are about to start filming again.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (24-05-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Good afternoon everyone. 
> 
> Emmerdale and Coronation Street are about to start filming again.


It could be June, also EE are hoping to return to filming the end of June, this will mean a period of not having EastEnders or Emmerdale.  Not sure about Corrie, think they have enough in the can until the end of June and Hollyoaks until the end of July.

----------

EddyBee (17-05-2020), Sug-din (24-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

A pleasant, very sunny start to the day, already 13c and forecast to rise to about 19c. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend and staying as safe as you possibly can. Take care all.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (24-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good morning everyone.

I hope everyone is keeping well.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (24-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale phases back to filming by recording lockdown episodes* 

 ... The six new episodes â Cain and Aaron (Jeff Hordley and Danny Miller), Chas and Paddy (Lucy Pargeter and Dominic Brunt), Sam and Lydia (James Hooton and Karen Blick), Marlon, Al and Ellis (Mark Charnock, Michael Wildman, Aaron Anthony), Mandy and Vinny (Lisa Riley and Bradley Johnson) and Jimmy and Nicola (Nick Miles and Nicola Wheeler) â will be recorded over a two week period and directed by Ian Bevitt ... 

*Article here, ITV Press Centre, 21/05/20.*

Very small picture of Aaron with Cain.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (24-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller | The Shadow | For the Love of Arts.*

Powerful performance from Mr Miller. Danny performs 'The Shadow' by Tyler Rigby. This monologue was recorded as part of the #ForTheLoveOfArts initiative to support the thousands of entertainment industry professionals affected by the COVID-19 pandemic.

*View here, You Tube.*

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope eveybody is safe and well just to let you know Our Danny and his family will be on All star Family Fortunes with Veron Kane on sunday night on challange tv on sky  matty x

----------

EddyBee (28-05-2020), Sug-din (24-05-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> Hi Everybody hope eveybody is safe and well just to let you know Our Danny and his family will be on All star Family Fortunes with Veron Kane on sunday night on challange tv on sky  matty x


Must be an oldie ... that show has not been on tv for a number of years now???

----------


## pond21

> Must be an oldie ... that show has not been on tv for a number of years now???


yeah it is its been on before a few ago think it was shown on itv in 2012 or 2013 and been on challange once before

----------

Perdita (24-05-2020), Sug-din (24-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale phases back to filming by recording lockdown episodes* 
> 
>  ... The six new episodes â Cain and Aaron (Jeff Hordley and Danny Miller), Chas and Paddy (Lucy Pargeter and Dominic Brunt), Sam and Lydia (James Hooton and Karen Blick), Marlon, Al and Ellis (Mark Charnock, Michael Wildman, Aaron Anthony), Mandy and Vinny (Lisa Riley and Bradley Johnson) and Jimmy and Nicola (Nick Miles and Nicola Wheeler) â will be recorded over a two week period and directed by Ian Bevitt ... 
> 
> *Article here, ITV Press Centre, 21/05/20.*
> 
> Very small picture of Aaron with Cain.


Thanks Eddy👋
May watch the Aaron & Cain episode as they are always good together but Iâll be giving the Paddy and the Mandy ones a miss.
Still not too keen on the shaved head on Aaron.
Hope youâre keeping well.👍

----------

EddyBee (28-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Danny Miller | The Shadow | For the Love of Arts.*
> 
> Powerful performance from Mr Miller. Danny performs 'The Shadow' by Tyler Rigby. This monologue was recorded as part of the #ForTheLoveOfArts initiative to support the thousands of entertainment industry professionals affected by the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> *View here, You Tube.*


It as a very good performance from Danny really shows his talents.

----------

EddyBee (28-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody hope eveybody is safe and well just to let you know Our Danny and his family will be on All star Family Fortunes with Veron Kane on sunday night on challange tv on sky  matty x


Hi Matty👋

Will give that a watch - canât remember if I saw it first time  around.

Iâm fine. Hope youâre keeping safe and well too.x

----------


## Sug-din

Good Afternoon Everyone 👋

Hope everyone is enjoying the Bank Holiday the best they can and are all staying safe and well.

Itâs windy here but at least itâs sunny.

Take care. 🤗x

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale will remain on air and continue to broadcast new episodes.* 

*More details here, Emmerdale Twitter.* 

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (30-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> *Emmerdale will remain on air and continue to broadcast new episodes.* 
> 
> *More details here, Emmerdale Twitter.*


The episode featuring Aaron and Cain will involve a discussion about Robert. My guess is that some news is received.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (30-05-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Well not watched ED in months, do we all think the Cain/Aaron episode will be worth the time???

Also and more importantly - how are you all????

----------

Sug-din (30-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Life in Lockdown for Aaron and Cain.*
*
Spoiler here, Eastieoaks.*

This isolation special of Emmerdale airs Wednesday 10th June 2020 on ITV.

 :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (30-05-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Well not watched ED in months, do we all think the Cain/Aaron episode will be worth the time???
> 
> Also and more importantly - how are you all????


Hello Paul. Good to see you. I trust you are keeping well. All is well with me, just self-isolating and doing my best not to get too blooming bored.

----------

Paul_Robs (30-05-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Yup - lock-down is certainly different but at least we have had amazing weather.

Keep well and speak soon  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (31-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Well not watched ED in months, do we all think the Cain/Aaron episode will be worth the time???
> 
> Also and more importantly - how are you all????


Hi Paul

Same as you I havenât watched for a long time . Iâm not sure what to expect from the Aaron & Cain episode - I hope Iâm wrong but Iâm a bit worried that this spoiler mention of a letter from the prison is really bad news about Robert and they are writing him out totally.  Hopefully itâs a letter to say that he wants to see Aaron after all.

Iâm fine - wishing like eveyone  that you could see more of the people you care about.but at least with the good weather itâs possible to get out and enjoy the garden. Hope you are staying safe and well and also that everyone else on here is also.

----------

EddyBee (31-05-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Afternoon All - hope you are all well and if you go out and about a bit more from today do take care. 🤗

Iâve had a FB Message from Pond21 (Matty) to say heâs stopping posting on here as he has had a terrible amount of trouble being able to log on.

 (Administrators please note this as he is unable to log on obviously to pass on a complaint/comment).

  Iâve told him to keep trying as we would miss his comments.

Take care all

----------

EddyBee (03-06-2020), Paul_Robs (02-06-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I am having similar issues, I post and it kicks me out and doesn't post what I have written. I have virtually given up with it but when I do post I copy what I have written and maybe 3rd or 4th attempt it will work - very very poor so yes ADMIN please take note.

----------

EddyBee (03-06-2020), flappinfanny (13-06-2020), Sug-din (06-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Has anyone reported the problems to the moderators?

PS - Good afternoon everyone.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (06-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller and Jeff Hordley talking about the new way of filming on Emmerdale.* 

*https://twitter.com/JAO73/status/1268115531904749571*

----------

Sug-din (06-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron Dingle in Lockdown â Danny Miller Interview.*

*
Look Here.*

----------

Sug-din (06-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron's and Cain's lockdown episode, Inside Soap.*

*https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...07385041969152*

----------

Sug-din (06-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Major spoiler for the lockdown episode.*
_
Robert apologises to Aaron over the way he dealt with things in his letter from prison, will it finally help Aaron move on?_

It's from Eastieoaks, a good source.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020), Sug-din (06-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> I am having similar issues, I post and it kicks me out and doesn't post what I have written. I have virtually given up with it but when I do post I copy what I have written and maybe 3rd or 4th attempt it will work - very very poor so yes ADMIN please take note.


Hi Paul👋

I found that if I put in my user name and password and then put a tick in  the remember me box before I click on login I can post without any problem.

Hope youâre keeping safe and well.👍

----------

EddyBee (07-06-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Has anyone reported the problems to the moderators?
> 
> PS - Good afternoon everyone.


Have to be honest Iâm not quite sure how we do that, so I havenât.

----------

EddyBee (07-06-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Major spoiler for the lockdown episode.*
> _
> Robert apologises to Aaron over the way he dealt with things in his letter from prison, will it finally help Aaron move on?_
> 
> It's from Eastieoaks, a good source.


Hi Eddy👋

Thanks for the spoilers about the Cain & Aaron episode.  I might actually watch it for the first time in ages as thereâs no chance that Wendy or Vic will put in an appearance.  I really hope itâs not bad news from Robert.

Hope you and everyone else are keeping safe and well. 👍🤗

----------

EddyBee (07-06-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon.

A bright and sunny Sunday afternoon, and dry. A very pleasant contrast to yesterday's huge and endless downpours of rain.  :Smile: 

I hope everyone is well and taking care.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020), Sug-din (07-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good afternoon.
> 
> A bright and sunny Sunday afternoon, and dry. A very pleasant contrast to yesterday's huge and endless downpours of rain. 
> 
> I hope everyone is well and taking care.


Good Afternoon Eddy👋

Itâs a bit dull and breezy here today but at least the rain is keeping away.

Hope you are well and staying safe.

----------

EddyBee (10-06-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening All👋

Danny is on Lorraine tomorrow talking about the lockdown episode.😊

There was a lovely current picture of Ryan on Instagram today.😍

----------

EddyBee (10-06-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Not sure if watching that tonight was a good idea.  I get the feeling that is the last time we will have a Robert mention. Hope Iâm wrong. 😢😢☹️How does everyone else feel if they watched it. 🤷

----------

EddyBee (10-06-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

I thought tonight's Aaron/Cain episode was excellent. Good performances from both Danny and Jeff, and I liked the new haircut.  :Smile: 

I don't think that the letter from Robert Sugden was meant to signify some sort of 'end', with the character no longer being mentioned. That has been said too many times in recent months, and yet Robert keeps on being referred to.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020), Sug-din (10-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> I thought tonight's Aaron/Cain episode was excellent. Good performances from both Danny and Jeff, and I liked the new haircut. 
> 
> I don't think that the letter from Robert Sugden was meant to signify some sort of 'end', with the character no longer being mentioned. That has been said too many times in recent months, and yet Robert keeps on being referred to.


There was some brilliant acting from Danny & Jeff they do work well together and it was actually good that it wasnât interrupted by other scenes.

I hope youâre right about it not being the end of Robert - I was hopefully reading too much into it.

Still not sure if Iâll be watching again for a while though.

----------

EddyBee (11-06-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (10-06-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my friends  :Cheer:  hope everyone is good

had bit of prob logging  :Ponder:  on here but ages since iâve been on and not watched ed for months until tonite. 

strange ep in a way. danny looks very different with new haircut. i thought letter from robert might be to say more than just sorry. cant see what the point really was other than for aaron to say heâs moved on. for sure ed really want to finish robron but i think tom hardy maybe bit old for aaron  :Rotfl:  still perhaps thatâs hint about what the next sl for him might be  :Confused:  

i hope they give him some proper sls and not just leave him as extra to like cain or vic. ed donât seem to care much about aaron at the moment  :Sad:  so i prob wonât watch again for a while. 

hope you are all coping with the lockdown and i believe its getting easier over there  :Smile:  meanwhile here we can now go up to 20k from home but only in your own county. means we can visit older relatives who live further away but only talk to them from outside its all very weird. 

anyway take care you all and stay safe  :Angel:  micheÃ¡l x

----------

EddyBee (11-06-2020), Sug-din (12-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> hello my friends  hope everyone is good
> 
> had bit of prob logging  on here but ages since iâve been on and not watched ed for months until tonite. 
> 
> strange ep in a way. danny looks very different with new haircut. i thought letter from robert might be to say more than just sorry. cant see what the point really was other than for aaron to say heâs moved on. for sure ed really want to finish robron but i think tom hardy maybe bit old for aaron  still perhaps thatâs hint about what the next sl for him might be  
> 
> i hope they give him some proper sls and not just leave him as extra to like cain or vic. ed donât seem to care much about aaron at the moment  so i prob wonât watch again for a while. 
> 
> hope you are all coping with the lockdown and i believe its getting easier over there  meanwhile here we can now go up to 20k from home but only in your own county. means we can visit older relatives who live further away but only talk to them from outside its all very weird. 
> ...


Hello there. Good to hear from you. Take care.

 :Smile:

----------


## Paul_Robs

Hi All, 

I have not watched for a very long time but because of the unique nature of the episode with Cain and Aaron I did watch.

I thought it was well done, Aaron discussing Robert was really nice and he obviously is getting on with life BUT really needed that contact from Robert to close some doors on his lack of confidence and feelings of not being loved as much by Robert as he thought. Clearly, Robert thought he was doing the right thing and the letter may be him realising he needed to talk to Aaron and explain, they are obviously very much in love still but reality is they cannot be together.

As much as I think it closes the book on Robron as a couple I do not think it will be the last mentioned, what I do think is it will allow Aaron to at least try and move on with his life, find some fun even if not another relationship then someone to share happy times with and some fun/cuddles. I can see Aaron struggling with his first one or two new men and that is when I see Robert being mentioned again and that would be a more natural move away from Robert.

I do think this could be the start of getting Aaron back in to ED again.

Cheer
Paul

----------

Sug-din (12-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi All, 
> 
> I have not watched for a very long time but because of the unique nature of the episode with Cain and Aaron I did watch.
> 
> I thought it was well done, Aaron discussing Robert was really nice and he obviously is getting on with life BUT really needed that contact from Robert to close some doors on his lack of confidence and feelings of not being loved as much by Robert as he thought. Clearly, Robert thought he was doing the right thing and the letter may be him realising he needed to talk to Aaron and explain, they are obviously very much in love still but reality is they cannot be together.
> 
> As much as I think it closes the book on Robron as a couple I do not think it will be the last mentioned, what I do think is it will allow Aaron to at least try and move on with his life, find some fun even if not another relationship then someone to share happy times with and some fun/cuddles. I can see Aaron struggling with his first one or two new men and that is when I see Robert being mentioned again and that would be a more natural move away from Robert.
> 
> I do think this could be the start of getting Aaron back in to ED again.
> ...


Hi Paul

Good to hear from you. 

It was very well done last night and it shows that if they concentrate on a storyline from start to finish it comes across much better.

It was, after Iâve thought about it a bit, a much better way of closing the Robron story (hopefully just for now - you never know what might happen) than the way it was left and made it slightly more bearable and showed that they did both love each other right to the end of that chapter in their lives. 

It would be good to see more of Aaron with other characters and storylines and hopefully they will distance him from Vic and that other family and give him more centred stories of his own.

It may still take me a while before I watch regularly again though I will wait and hear from people how things are going first.

I still hope that this doesnât mean that we will all drift away from here, just yet, as we may not have all been in contact so much but itâs still good to know that everyone is still out there.

I hope you have been keeping safe and well.

Look forward to hearing from you now and again.

Speak soon. 

Don

----------

Paul_Robs (12-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> hello my friends  hope everyone is good
> 
> had bit of prob logging  on here but ages since iâve been on and not watched ed for months until tonite. 
> 
> strange ep in a way. danny looks very different with new haircut. i thought letter from robert might be to say more than just sorry. cant see what the point really was other than for aaron to say heâs moved on. for sure ed really want to finish robron but i think tom hardy maybe bit old for aaron  still perhaps thatâs hint about what the next sl for him might be  
> 
> i hope they give him some proper sls and not just leave him as extra to like cain or vic. ed donât seem to care much about aaron at the moment  so i prob wonât watch again for a while. 
> 
> hope you are all coping with the lockdown and i believe its getting easier over there  meanwhile here we can now go up to 20k from home but only in your own county. means we can visit older relatives who live further away but only talk to them from outside its all very weird. 
> ...


Hi Micheal

Nice to hear from you. Hope youâve been keeping well.

Thereâs been a few people having problems with logging on, not sure why that is.

I watched for the first time in a long time, just because it was only Cain & Aaron. I wasnât sure what to expect about the letter, the one thing I was pleased about was that it was actually from Robert and not just from the prison as I was concerned that it was maybe going to say that something had happened to Robert and that ED had killed him off. At least thereâs still the chance he may return one day.

Like I said earlier Iâll wait and see what others have to say about whatâs going on before I start to watch again.

Looking forward to at last being able to catch up with special people I havenât been able to see for a long time.

Do keep in touch and you stay safe too. Don

----------


## flappinfanny

I thought the Aaron/Cain two hander was much better than the Sam and Lydia one.  It worked because both actors are very good.

----------

EddyBee (21-06-2020), Sug-din (14-06-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

This made me smile me i hope it does you to:-

----------

EddyBee (21-06-2020), Sug-din (14-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Hope youâre all having a good weekend and itâs not too stormy in your part of the world.

Have to say Iâm happier today as Iâm going to see my partner at the end of next week for the first time since the end of March.👬

Take care everyone if youâre out and about.

----------

EddyBee (21-06-2020), Paul_Robs (14-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> I thought the Aaron/Cain two hander was much better than the Sam and Lydia one.  It worked because both actors are very good.


I think that the Aaron and Cain special episode was the best of the lot.

PS - Good afternoon everyone. I hope everyone is keeping well.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (25-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> I think that the Aaron and Cain special episode was the best of the lot.
> 
> PS - Good afternoon everyone. I hope everyone is keeping well.


That was the only one Iâve watched. I couldnât bear to watch the Chaddy one even if there might be an Aaron or Robert even mention as I canât be bothered with Paddy. 

Hope you are keeping safe and well too. 👍

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Hope everyone has had a good few days with the fine weather weâve been having.  The partner and I spent some quality time in the garden enjoying the sunshine - itâs been a long time since weâve been together. 

Hope everyone is staying safe and keeping well.😊

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Afternoon Everyone👋

Hope everyone is still keeping safe and healthy and have enjoyed the weather weâve had lately. Today has been the only really wet day weâve had.

Take care all. xx

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Everybody hope all of you are good been thinking if Our Aaron has to move what about if Matty started to have feeelings for aaron ? because i cant see Aaron moving on from our Rob there is no other Gay char in the show unless they are thinking bringing one in yeah or this could be a long shot or mybe Rob and Ryan might comingh back? thoughts? mattty

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2020), Sug-din (01-07-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Everybody hope all of you are good been thinking if Our Aaron has to move what about if Matty started to have feeelings for aaron ? because i cant see Aaron moving on from our Rob there is no other Gay char in the show unless they are thinking bringing one in yeah or this could be a long shot or mybe Rob and Ryan might comingh back? thoughts? mattty


Hi Matty Iâm good thanks.  Iâm really not sure how to feel about Aaron moving on to someone else. I donât really think Matty & he would work.  Itâs a shame if they move him on straight away within just a year of Rob/Ryan leaving I think they could leave it for a bit longer.  Obviously thereâs always the vague hope in my mind that Ryan might return but Iâm not sure how they would be able to do that, but it is Soapland after all and anything is possible. 😁

----------

EddyBee (28-06-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening all.

A quick hello from me. I hope everyone is keeping well.  :Smile:

----------

Sug-din (01-07-2020)

----------


## pond21

> Good evening all.
> 
> A quick hello from me. I hope everyone is keeping well.


hi Eddy im fine hope you are too what did you think of my comment  x matty

----------


## EddyBee

> hi Eddy im fine hope you are too what did you think of my comment  x matty


Please NOT Matty. The 2 characters are not compatible, and I see no chemistry between the actors.

Furthermore, and most importantly, I can't stomach the Matty character, not even for a minute

----------

flappinfanny (05-07-2020), Sug-din (01-07-2020)

----------


## lizann

kinda thought amy or vic for matty

----------

flappinfanny (05-07-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron Dingle to get a new love interest as a face from his past returns.**

Full article, Metro, 03/07/20.*

Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------

flappinfanny (05-07-2020), Sug-din (05-07-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

> *Aaron Dingle to get a new love interest as a face from his past returns.**
> 
> Full article, Metro, 03/07/20.*
> 
> Enjoy.


Sounds interesting.

----------


## Sug-din

> *Aaron Dingle to get a new love interest as a face from his past returns.**
> 
> Full article, Metro, 03/07/20.*
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks for the spoiler Eddy 👋 but have to say I think itâs far too early for them to be even considering replacing Robert with a new love interest. I wonât be watching that happen for a while.☹️

Hope you and everyone else has had a good and safe weekend and are keeping well. 😊

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning Everyone👏

Weather sunny here, hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable weekend. 🤗

----------

EddyBee (18-07-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Sad news - Rest In Peace - Paula Tilbrook (Betty Eagleton, Emmerdale) who sadly has passed away. A very talented actress. 😥

----------

EddyBee (18-07-2020), flappinfanny (20-07-2020), lizann (23-07-2020), Perdita (15-07-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Sad news - Rest In Peace - Paula Tilbrook (Betty Eagleton, Emmerdale) who sadly has passed away. A very talented actress. ��


A very talented actress who, amongst many other things, helped to create a TV legend of a character.

RIP

----------

flappinfanny (20-07-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon. 

A lovely Saturday afternoon here in north London. Lots of sunshine and 23c at present, though it looks like all change tomorrow with lots of rain forecast.

I hope everyone is keeping well.  :Smile: 

As for Emmerdale's recent stuff, I'm enjoying the Coira story line, but I totally fed up with the Andrea/Jamie borefest.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2020), Sug-din (23-07-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale's Danny Miller says buying a caravan has turned him into an 'old man'*

The 29-year-old, who plays Aaron Dingle in the hit ITV soap, took time away from the small screen to deal with depression and anxiety last year.

*Full article here, Mirror Online, 18/07/20.*

I had no idea about any of these issues. I am looking forward to Aaron's new story line.  :Smile:

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2020), Sug-din (23-07-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> *Emmerdale's Danny Miller says buying a caravan has turned him into an 'old man'*
> 
> The 29-year-old, who plays Aaron Dingle in the hit ITV soap, took time away from the small screen to deal with depression and anxiety last year.
> 
> *Full article here, Mirror Online, 18/07/20.*
> 
> I had no idea about any of these issues. I am looking forward to Aaron's new story line.


A good article from Danny - thanks for the link yet again Eddy.👋

He did really well at his walk yesterday and has earned a lot of money for his charity.  Congratulations to him.👍

I still havenât watched any Emmerdale except for the Cain & Aaron lockkdown episode.  I will wait to hear what the comments are about Aaronâs new storyline before I tune in again.

I hope you are keeping safe and well and also everyone else who drops in here now and again.😊

Take care. Don x👍

----------

EddyBee (29-07-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👏

Hope everyone is safe and well and that you all have a great weekend and hope the weather is as bright and sunny with you as it is here. ☀️☀️

Take care. x

----------

EddyBee (02-08-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon.

After the temperature highs of last week, especially Friday when it reached 38c in north London, I am pleased it's a lot cooler. Normal UK summer weather has returned, 22c at present, some sunshine, and rain expected for later.

Emmerdale returns to 6 episodes in mid-September.

Keep safe.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2020), Sug-din (09-08-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my friends  :Cheer:  hope everyone well  :Thumbsup: 

its a bank holiday here and i think in scotland but not england weather much cooler today but seems its going to get hot again later in the week  :Cool: 

just popped in to see whats happening but having lots of problems getting in and posting

haven?t wated ed for ages but waiting for aarons?s new sl to state when he meets his old school mate. think it could be interesting. meanwhile i expect this is old news over there but just seen *this*. think they should have had them as a couple not brothers  :Stick Out Tongue: and and might have been great for friendly foursome sls with robron  :Big Grin: 

anyway take care everyone and stay safe  :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (03-08-2020), Sug-din (09-08-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> hello my friends  hope everyone well 
> 
> its a bank holiday here and i think in scotland but not england weather much cooler today but seems its going to get hot again later in the week 
> 
> just popped in to see whats happening but having lots of problems getting in and posting
> 
> haven?t wated ed for ages but waiting for aarons?s new sl to state when he meets his old school mate. think it could be interesting. meanwhile i expect this is old news over there but just seen *this*. think they should have had them as a couple not brothers and and might have been great for friendly foursome sls with robron 
> 
> anyway take care everyone and stay safe


Hello, lovely to see you here. Take care.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-08-2020), Sug-din (09-08-2020)

----------


## pond21

> hello my friends  hope everyone well 
> 
> its a bank holiday here and i think in scotland but not england weather much cooler today but seems its going to get hot again later in the week 
> 
> just popped in to see whats happening but having lots of problems getting in and posting
> 
> haven?t wated ed for ages but waiting for aarons?s new sl to state when he meets his old school mate. think it could be interesting. meanwhile i expect this is old news over there but just seen *this*. think they should have had them as a couple not brothers and and might have been great for friendly foursome sls with robron 
> 
> anyway take care everyone and stay safe


Hi Micheal hope you are well i havent watched Emmerdale since Rob/Ryan left its got worse ive been watching Classic Emmerdale from 1995

----------

EddyBee (05-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (04-08-2020), Sug-din (09-08-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Micheal hope you are well i havent watched Emmerdale since Rob/Ryan left its got worse ive been watching Classic Emmerdale from 1995


hi matty  :Cheer:  how's you?

I might check out some of those old eps are they on yt?

I thought it was cute about those two ed actors being a couple  :Angel:  but didn't like their ed characters  :Sad: 

I will look at ed again when aaron's new sl starts to see what its about  :Searchme: 

hope the lockdown not too bad for you as reopening delayed again here

take care x

----------

EddyBee (05-08-2020), Sug-din (09-08-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> hi matty  how's you?
> 
> I might check out some of those old eps are they on yt?
> 
> *I thought it was cute about those two ed actors being a couple  but didn't like their ed characters* 
> 
> I will look at ed again when aaron's new sl starts to see what its about 
> 
> hope the lockdown not too bad for you as reopening delayed again here
> ...


It was very cute. Best wishes to them.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (08-08-2020), Sug-din (09-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Afternoon All 👋

Hope everyone is keeping well and that you?ve all enjoyed the weekend. Been making the most of the good weather we?ve been  having here and getting some jobs done in the garden.

Still not watching ED at the minute but I?ll see what people?s comments are and maybe look in now and again once Aaron starts to appear regularly again. It?s hard to believe that it?s getting nearer and nearer to a year since Ryan left - where has the time gone.

Take care everyone 🤗(it was nice to see Micheal dropping in for a visit from Ireland.🙂)

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good afternoon from a very wet London. After all the heat and humidity of the last 10 days, I'm just pleased it is raining and forecast to continue doing so. 

As for Emmerdale, I only occasionally look in on it. There really isn't much of interest going on, just a continuation of the tedious Harriet and Jamie stories. No sign of Aaron.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020), Sug-din (18-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good afternoon from a very wet London. After all the heat and humidity of the last 10 days, I'm just pleased it is raining and forecast to continue doing so. 
> 
> As for Emmerdale, I only occasionally look in on it. There really isn't much of interest going on, just a continuation of the tedious Harriet and Jamie stories. No sign of Aaron.



Good Afternoon Eddy👋

It?s been a fairly pleasant weekend here but it?s changed to rather dull and damp time now but it does make it more comfortable through the night.

I?ve been reading what?s been happening on Emmerdale and nothing really appeals..  I see they are going to acknowledge the death of Annie Sugden - it would be good if there was a mention of Robert during this but I have to be honest that I don?t have any confidence in the current Producers that they will include him at all. 

Hope you andeveryone else are keeping well.

Take care. Don x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Congratulations. It appears that Ryan & Daisy are expecting. 👶

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## pond21

> Good Afternoon Eddy👋
> 
> It?s been a fairly pleasant weekend here but it?s changed to rather dull and damp time now but it does make it more comfortable through the night.
> 
> I?ve been reading what?s been happening on Emmerdale and nothing really appeals..  I see they are going to acknowledge the death of Annie Sugden - it would be good if there was a mention of Robert during this but I have to be honest that I don?t have any confidence in the current Producers that they will include him at all. 
> 
> Hope you andeveryone else are keeping well.
> 
> Take care. Don x


hi Don i really hope they will let him know one way or another it wouldnt be right mot to let the other half of the sugden

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020), Sug-din (19-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don i really hope they will let him know one way or another it wouldnt be right mot to let the other half of the sugden


Hi Matty - I hope they at least say something to Aaron & he gets in touch with Robert in some way as he knows how much Robert cared about his Grandmother.

Knowing the way that Diane & Vic have been written though in the past they will probably just mention their precious Andy  (who sorry, but is not a blood Sugden) and Robert will not be considered.

Hope you?re keeping ok. X

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## dees1

Hello all. Long time no chat  :Smile:  how is everyone managing with this crazy world at the moment.  

I'm really enjoying emmerdale at the moment.   I'm so convinced Ryan will either be back later this year or by Easter.  Maybe I'm too optimistic.  I do wonder if DS Wise is a corrupt copper like Malone.

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020), Sug-din (21-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello all. Long time no chat  how is everyone managing with this crazy world at the moment.  
> 
> I'm really enjoying emmerdale at the moment.   I'm so convinced Ryan will either be back later this year or by Easter.  Maybe I'm too optimistic.  I do wonder if DS Wise is a corrupt copper like Malone.


Hi 👋
Lovely to see you dropping in. Hope you?re keeping safe and well. I?m fine trying to get on as best we can under these strange circumstances.

I haven?t watched much since Ryan left but I?ll try and get back into it when Aaron/Danny gets a bit more to do. Not sure about D S Wise - kind of went off him when he didn?t seem to really help when Robert was charged with murder.  Haven?t seen him tonight but I?ve seen pictures of him and he looks a lot different to last time he was on, much longer hair.

I hope you?re right about it not being too long before Ryan returns - maybe now that he?s going to be a Dad he might want to get back into steady work. I?m sure ED will be able to arrange the shortening of the prison sentence for Robert - they?ve written some pretty unbelievable things before so it shouldn't be too difficult.

Take care of yourself and hope you and everyone else on here has a good weekend - weather permitting. 🤗👍

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Don?t know what?s going on there but all my apostrophes are coming out as question marks even after I?ve altered them.🤷

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-07-2021)

----------


## Perdita

> Don?t know what?s going on there but all my apostrophes are coming out as question marks even after I?ve altered them.🤷


There was a server update and a few things are wrong since, the ? are one of the issues

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020), Sug-din (22-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> There was a server update and a few things are wrong since, the ? are one of the issues


Thanks for the info. I was wondering if it was just me. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020), Perdita (23-08-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Hello all. Long time no chat  how is everyone managing with this crazy world at the moment.  
> 
> I'm really enjoying emmerdale at the moment.   I'm so convinced Ryan will either be back later this year or by Easter.  Maybe I'm too optimistic.  I do wonder if DS Wise is a corrupt copper like Malone.


Hello. Great to see you back here. I hope you have been keeping very well. 

I am getting the same feeling as you regarding Ryan returning.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Danny Miller in tonight's Emmerdale special episode about the Dingles.

 I think that he might be presernting it.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello. Great to see you back here. I hope you have been keeping very well. 
> 
> I am getting the same feeling as you regarding Ryan returning.


Hi Eddy👋
I do hope that there is a chance that Ryan will return - hopefully sooner than later.

I may watch the Dingle special tonight it will probably be good in places especially if Danny is fronting it. 👍

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Hope everyone is still keeping safe and well.🤗

----------

EddyBee (27-08-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

Hello everyone, I haven't watched ED for months, is Aaron back yet, what is all this talk of Ryan coming back?

Hope everyone is keeping well through this weird time.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (30-08-2020), Sug-din (30-08-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hello everyone, I haven't watched ED for months, is Aaron back yet, what is all this talk of Ryan coming back?
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well through this weird time.


hey paul hope you and everyone well  :Cheer:  i also not watched ed for ages but came on as was wondering about the talk about ryan 

it would be great if he came back but i'd be surprised actually as i think ed have a sl lined up for aaron 

i will look then whatever it is but haven't any interest in most of the other sls

anyway take care everyone and stay safe x

----------

Sug-din (30-08-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello everyone, I haven't watched ED for months, is Aaron back yet, what is all this talk of Ryan coming back?
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well through this weird time.


Hi Paul👋

Good to see you dropping in.  I haven?t watched for a long time - did watch Aaron lockdown episode but haven?t caught up on anything else on screen, just by looking on here and other social media places.  Don?t think Aaron?s in this week from spoiler info.  I think it?s wishful thinking that Ryan is coming back - people hoping that now he is going to be a Father in real life he may be looking for steady work again. Would be great if they could find some way of writing him back in.

Hope you too and everyone else is keeping safe and well. .

----------


## Sug-din

> hey paul hope you and everyone well  i also not watched ed for ages but came on as was wondering about the talk about ryan 
> 
> it would be great if he came back but i'd be surprised actually as i think ed have a sl lined up for aaron 
> 
> i will look then whatever it is but haven't any interest in most of the other sls
> 
> anyway take care everyone and stay safe x



Nice to see you calling in Micheal. Hope you are keeping safe and healthy. x

----------


## Paul_Robs

Fun

https://metro.co.uk/2020/09/03/emmer...ther-13216683/

----------

Sug-din (03-09-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Fun
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2020/09/03/emmer...ther-13216683/



Thanks for link Paul. 👍
 At least two people are happy after this rubbish storyline.🙁

Had a lovely couple of days with the partner celebrating my birthday.

Hope you are keeping safe and well. 👋

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Thanks for link Paul. 👍
>  At least two people are happy after this rubbish storyline.🙁
> 
> Had a lovely couple of days with the partner celebrating my birthday.
> 
> Hope you are keeping safe and well. 👋


Good thanks will PM soon

----------

Sug-din (05-09-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good thanks will PM soon


Look forward to hearing you. 👍

----------


## Sug-din

Good Afternoon👏

Hope everyone has a good weekend and that the weather stays fine whatever you are all doing and that you all stay safe and well. x

----------

EddyBee (08-09-2020)

----------


## lizann

will vic tell robert about annie

----------


## Sug-din

> will vic tell robert about annie


Probably not as it appears that Emmerdale are trying to totally delete Roberts existence. 😡

----------

EddyBee (08-09-2020)

----------


## pond21

hi everybody ive just watched the first 15 mins of Emmerdale oh what have they done to my fab soap these 3 women producders its dreadful i wont watch again they need to go ASAP

----------

EddyBee (08-09-2020), Sug-din (07-09-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi everybody ive just watched the first 15 mins of Emmerdale oh what have they done to my fab soap these 3 women producders its dreadful i wont watch again they need to go ASAP


Hi Matty 👏

You?re a stronger man than me - I haven?t watched for ages and especially when I?d read Aaron/Danny wasn?t on the cast list this week I wasn?t going to bother.  From what I?ve seen in various places these producers are just slowly destroying ED piece by piece and just leaving the characters they like on the programme and not taking any notice of complaints that are being made. 

Hope you?re keeping safe and well.

----------


## EddyBee

*Emmerdale to wreak havoc with three new characters ? Ben, Meena and Mackenzie ? this autumn.*

Aaron's new story is discussed by the Radio Times.

CLICK HERE.

----------


## EddyBee

* TV Choice Spoiler.*

' ... Liv's curious about the amount of time Aaron is spending at The Hide, but realises what the attraction is when she spots a hunky stranger. However, he's no stranger to her brother ...'

----------


## Sug-din

> * TV Choice Spoiler.*
> 
> ' ... Liv's curious about the amount of time Aaron is spending at The Hide, but realises what the attraction is when she spots a hunky stranger. However, he's no stranger to her brother ...'


I know I shouldn?t prejudge but I really have no interest in seeing Aaron have a new love interest I feel it is still too early since Roberts departure. Another reason for me not to start watching again.

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello my friends  :Cheer:  hope everyone well

just seen that Aaron's new interest called Ben will be played by actor Simon Lennon who was in another show you have over there so you guys probably know more about him

looking at his picture he's sure nothing like Robert and maybe interesting to see what happens but for sure they can't have any kissing scenes just now  :Rotfl:  

i'll keep a watch for when that all starts - unless any of you know the date  :Searchme:  Eddie usually knows stuff

tbh not really interested in any other ed sls at the moment but maybe when Aaron's sl starts I might get back into the whole show  :Ponder: 

anyway take care and stay safe everyone x

----------

EddyBee (12-09-2020), flappinfanny (21-09-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Spoilers for the week beginning 21/09/20.*

Just the ones relating to Aaron and his new story line.

Tuesday 22nd
The penny drops for Liv

Wednesday 23rd
Aaron is ashamed when reminded of his past

Thursday 24th

7pm. Aaron apologizes

8pm Aaron has future hopes

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-09-2020)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Danny Miller has praised the decision to give Aaron Dingle a new love interest.

Next week's episodes see new cast member Simon Lennon make his first appearance as Ben, who'll have a romantic storyline with Aaron.

Ben works at the Hawksford Outdoor Pursuits centre (HOP) and catches Aaron's eye in upcoming scenes. However, things get complicated when Ben reminds Aaron that they already know each other.

Aaron used to bully Ben at school for being gay, leading to a frosty reunion. Once Aaron makes a heartfelt apology, he's hopeful that he can still make things work with Ben.

Speaking to Digital Spy and other media, Danny explained: "Obviously for me as the actor, it's always great to work with new cast members coming in.

"I think it was inevitable that eventually Aaron was going to find someone else, because he's that character that needs to be loved and he wants that security. He's open to the prospect, for sure.

"It's one of those things. It was going to happen one day, because there's lots of drama in love. And Aaron loves a lot of drama!"

The new plot sees Aaron try to start moving on with his life after his husband Robert Sugden's imprisonment led to the breakdown of their marriage.

Asked about Emmerdale moving forward after the popular 'Robron' era, Danny continued: "From Robert's point of view, he's said it's dead and buried. He's going to be in prison for the foreseeable future.

"Aaron goes and finds Ben and wants to make a go of it. He wants them to get to know each other a bit better in person. Aaron doesn't necessarily want to move on, because of how much love he's got for Robert, but he knows he has to move on otherwise he'll find himself in the dark hole that he was in many years ago. He's certainly ready to allow somebody into his life again and trust them.

"Ben is entirely different from Robert. I think in some ways, Robert was the rock of the relationship. He was the anchor and he would be the one that would make everything work together. Because of that, Aaron almost sort of needed Robert.

"In this situation I think Aaron feels as though he's the one having to drive the relationship almost, because he owes an apology to Ben and he owes an explanation. Aaron wants to make up for it and because of that, that means he has to really work at this.

"It's a tough one, because Robert was such a big part of Aaron's life. When someone then goes and creates a big hole in your life like Robert did, it's difficult to fill it. But I think he's doing his best to try it, and Ben seems like a very down to earth, genuine lad who has obviously got similar interests."

Danny also discussed how Robron fans may react to Aaron's new romance over the coming weeks.

He said: "I think everybody reacts differently. I think we got a taste of it when Dr Alex came in for a bit. It's difficult, because I don't think there is a fanbase that's as dedicated and so passionate as Robron, even now.

"Even though Ryan [Hawley] has gone, there's still that fanbase. A lot of people say 'when's Robert coming back?' and that kind of thing. That shows that people were very much invested in that.

"But you know, people were the same with Jackson and Aaron, and when he went, I think they thought that Aaron would never love again. And he did, he found Robert. So I think there's a story to be told still. He's going to move on and find love again."


Digital Spy

----------

EddyBee (15-09-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (20-09-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Well it looks like they have written the final page in the Robron storyline so I for one won?t be reading/watching the sequel. Hopefully this will be a very short story.☹️

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-09-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Aaron's new story line, magazine scans.*

TV Times https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...59883581255681

What's On TV https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...59260114698241

Inside Soap https://twitter.com/xloucliftonx/sta...58566104276993

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-09-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Wednesday's preview clip: Aaron arrives for his kayaking session but he?s confused when Ben storms off, in disbelief that Aaron doesn?t remember him.*

Watch here, ITV Emmerdale website.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-09-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning Everyone👋

Hope everyone is still staying safe and well. Unfortunately because of these new restrictions in my part of the country I can?t see my partner this weekend as we?d planned, but it will make it more special when we do.

Thanks Eddy for sending the links but have to be honest that I?ve not read them or watched the clip as I really don?t wish to see Aaron moving on yet.  I know it was bound to happen but I do feel it?s still too early.

Hope you all have a good weekend wherever and whatever you are doing. Take care. x

----------

EddyBee (20-09-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (20-09-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

*Danny Miller, Twitter.*

Can?t wait for you to meet Ben played by my good pal @SiLennon
 - give it chance, it?s completely new love in life for Aaron. A chance for Aaron to make a new friend, with endless opportunities of happiness in the future. And I need the work. So deal with it. Please 😂😂😂😂

19/09/20.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (20-09-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello everyone  :Cheer:  hope you all ok

think you have more lockdowns over there and sorry to hear that you cant see your partner don  :Sad:  

wet pubs been closed but opening soon but only in the country although dry ones certainly not all been err sticking to the rules  :Readtherules: 

worst seems to be in dublin at the moment you cant go up there and they cant leave  :Banned: 

its strange times and seems it might get bad again 

thanx to eddie and perdita for all the spoilers  :Thumbsup: 

i am going to watch ed this week for first time in months just to see what happens with aarons new sl  :Ponder:  and also cos there's not much else and we seem to just get loads of repeats of old stuff  :Mad: 

i get what you mean don and i know it wont be robron but still it might be interesting just to see how it works out and for sure they cant get up to much at two metres apart  :Rotfl: 

anyway be interesting to see what everyone thinks at the end of the week 

take care and stay safe x

----------

Perdita (21-09-2020), Sug-din (02-10-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

🎉🎂🥃🍷🥂🍾HAPPY 35th BIRTHDAY RYAN ALEXANDER HAWLEY🍾🥂🍷🥃🎂🎉

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (27-09-2020)

----------


## pond21

Hi Don happy birthday to Ryan to do you what i will watch this week only because its Aaron/Danny and see if its done and written good and is Our Maxine still at ED? if she is i wonder if will be allowed to write for Aaron`s new love intrest if she is she will do with a bit sublete yeah

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (27-09-2020), Sug-din (02-10-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello everyone 

hope you're all well and keeping safe.  its bright but deffo colder here now but talk of new lockdown poss coming

watched ed this week for first time in months and was really strange cos some people seem to look a bit different and couldn't follow most of the sls as don't know whats been going on

wanted to see what would happen with Aaron (Danny looking good) and - sorry to Don and everyone else who loved robron as I did  - but I actually liked the stuff with Aaron and Ben. it was nice and cute and we need some happy stuff and I enjoyed how Aaron explained himself and how Ben changed and seemed to accept this but was still playing cool when it came to dating. yeah I am enjoying it, so sorry my friends

having said that I wonder what this letter is about. Eddie always knows stuff so be keen to know. I assume its from Robert. not sure but could be something like he'd like to give it another go. are they actually divorced yet? I've lost track. I suppose it's to complicate the Aaron and Ben sl. 

is Ryan working at the moment? its long shot but do you think he sees the ed cast being paid when not working and sees there's no theatres etc so would maybe like to come back? Prob not and ed maybe not so happy when big viewer attractions leave but if he did want to, the fact Robert is serving long sentence would not be a prob cos soaps always find ways to get round things like that. 

anyway expect thats just wishful thinking so i'll stick with seeing what happens with Aaron and Ben

but please don't stop talking to me x

ps for some reason it won't let me put any emojis in this . . . and I usually put loads lol

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Sug-din (02-10-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> hello everyone 
> 
> hope you're all well and keeping safe.  its bright but deffo colder here now but talk of new lockdown poss coming
> 
> watched ed this week for first time in months and was really strange cos some people seem to look a bit different and couldn't follow most of the sls as don't know whats been going on
> 
> wanted to see what would happen with Aaron (Danny looking good) and - sorry to Don and everyone else who loved robron as I did  - but I actually liked the stuff with Aaron and Ben. it was nice and cute and we need some happy stuff and I enjoyed how Aaron explained himself and how Ben changed and seemed to accept this but was still playing cool when it came to dating. yeah I am enjoying it, so sorry my friends
> 
> having said that I wonder what this letter is about. Eddie always knows stuff so be keen to know. I assume its from Robert. not sure but could be something like he'd like to give it another go. are they actually divorced yet? I've lost track. I suppose it's to complicate the Aaron and Ben sl. 
> ...


Owner had to do upgrade on server and since then a lot of things no longer work, emojis are part of it .. unless you remeber the code. Let me know which ones you want to post and I can message you those that I remember   :Smile:

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-09-2020), Sug-din (17-10-2020)

----------


## Paul_Robs

I am going to keep an eye on Aaron and Ben and see how it goes.

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (30-09-2020), flappinfanny (01-10-2020), Sug-din (02-10-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I am going to keep an eye on Aaron and Ben and see how it goes.


  So far so good, promising and Simon Lennon is very good in the role.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (03-10-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi 👏

Hope everyone is having a safe and healthy weekend.

It?s very wet here ?Up North? hope the weathers not too bad wherever you all are.

Take care and look after yourselves. X

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (04-10-2020), flappinfanny (04-10-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

I did think the scenes with Liv and Aaron were well played.

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (04-10-2020)

----------


## flappinfanny

There is a new name tag floating around for Ben and Aaron:-

Benron.  Sounds like cough mixture.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (04-10-2020), Sug-din (11-10-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> There is a new name tag floating around for Ben and Aaron:-
> 
> Benron.  Sounds like cough mixture.



It certainly does. 😀

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (12-10-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Good Morning All👋

Just popping in to say I hope everyone is keeping safe and well in this continuing worrying time.  It looks like we?re heading for more restrictions up here in the North East. It?s going to be lonely this Christmas like the old song says. 😁

Look after yourselves everyone. Take care. 🤗xx

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (12-10-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Good Morning All👋
> 
> Just popping in to say I hope everyone is keeping safe and well in this continuing worrying time.  It looks like we?re heading for more restrictions up here in the North East. It?s going to be lonely this Christmas like the old song says. 😁
> 
> Look after yourselves everyone. Take care. 🤗xx


hi don hope you well

very cold and wet here and we were going to have another total lockdown for whole country then next day it changed so it gets all very confusing for me as to what we can and can't do

I think aaron is on again this week but not sure he'll be doing but its the only skin watch

take care and stay safe everyone x

----------

EddyBee (17-10-2020), Sug-din (17-10-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone. 

I hope everyone here, and all family and friends, are keeping well. I have not been around that much as I have been very, very busy with work stuff. I'm working from home half the week, and going into the office the other half. 

I am really enjoying Aaron's new story. However, a lot of the other Emmerdale stuff is utter nonsense.

----------

Sug-din (17-10-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> hi don hope you well
> 
> very cold and wet here and we were going to have another total lockdown for whole country then next day it changed so it gets all very confusing for me as to what we can and can't do
> 
> I think aaron is on again this week but not sure he'll be doing but its the only skin watch
> 
> take care and stay safe everyone x


Hi Micheal👋

Hope you are keeping safe and well and that whatever lockdown or restrictions you are under are not making your life too difficult.  We are in the middle tier of our restrictions and hope that?s as far as we go. 

Look after yourself and be careful. X

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-10-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening everyone. 
> 
> I hope everyone here, and all family and friends, are keeping well. I have not been around that much as I have been very, very busy with work stuff. I'm working from home half the week, and going into the office the other half. 
> 
> I am really enjoying Aaron's new story. However, a lot of the other Emmerdale stuff is utter nonsense.


Hi Eddy👋

Hope you are keeping safe and well - don?t work too hard.

I still haven?t watched any of Aaron?s new story and I am getting messages from certain sources that say it?s going very slowly and that there is very little chemistry between them, but I suppose it is bound to be difficult with the social distancing to make it look as though they are getting close. Will just have to wait and see.  From what I have read they weren?t terribly great at respecting Annie Sugdens memory and I understand that they made no mention of Robert or Andy in her will - which goes against all the family values that Annie stood for - but then again I?m not surprised with the current team.

Sorry for the long winded reply.

Take care of yourself whatever you get up too. 👍

----------

EddyBee (23-11-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (18-10-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Everyone👋

Hope you are all staying safe and well and managing to carry on with you lives the best you can whatever the restrictions are where you are.

Have a good Sunday tomorrow and all take care. X

----------

EddyBee (23-11-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (18-10-2020), Perdita (18-10-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi All👋

Hope everyone is keeping safe and well wherever you are and that you have an enjoyable weekend and a not too scary Halloween.

Looks like we?re heading for another national lockdown here in the UK - let?s hope it works better this time and we can come out the other side.

It?s hard to believe that it?s a year since we lost Robert, where has the time gone - at least it means he has less time to serve in prison.

Take care everyone and stay safe. x

----------

EddyBee (23-11-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi All👋
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping safe and well wherever you are and that you have an enjoyable weekend and a not too scary Halloween.
> 
> Looks like we?re heading for another national lockdown here in the UK - let?s hope it works better this time and we can come out the other side.
> 
> It?s hard to believe that it?s a year since we lost Robert, where has the time gone - at least it means he has less time to serve in prison.
> 
> Take care everyone and stay safe. x


hi Don  hope you well 

we already have lockdown for whole country here very strict only 5k and within your own county. the guards are out in force checking where people are going. its bonfire night here for Halloween but thats all cancelled and its cold wet and windy at the moment 

Aaron seems to have disappeared from ed and I not really interested in most of the other stuff

don't know where its going with Ben but for sure no instant chemistry like with Robert maybe if they become just mates it might be interesting and at least could have some sls cos at the moment it seems like ed don't know what to do with Aaron 

never really got into vanity but great for those that do but ed please dont forget the gay _guys_ lol saying that there's some nice pics of Kris and Max  about why couldn't ed have had them as a couple rather than brothers 

hopefully when Aaron's back they'll be more to chat about 

hope restrictions arent to bad wherever you are but everyone stay safe x

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Don  hope you well 
> 
> we already have lockdown for whole country here very strict only 5k and within your own county. the guards are out in force checking where people are going. its bonfire night here for Halloween but thats all cancelled and its cold wet and windy at the moment 
> 
> Aaron seems to have disappeared from ed and I not really interested in most of the other stuff
> 
> don't know where its going with Ben but for sure no instant chemistry like with Robert maybe if they become just mates it might be interesting and at least could have some sls cos at the moment it seems like ed don't know what to do with Aaron 
> 
> never really got into vanity but great for those that do but ed please dont forget the gay _guys_ lol saying that there's some nice pics of Kris and Max  about why couldn't ed have had them as a couple rather than brothers 
> ...



Hi Micheal 👋

Sorry I haven?t responded sooner - I?ve not been on here as much lately and still not watching ED as often.

It seems that Aaron hasn?t been seen much at all and when he does appear he isn?t on screen for long so not sure how the storyline is going with the new bloke.

I have really lost track on what is happening in the whole programme at the moment as nothing has enticed me to watch on a regular basis again but hopefully that will change.

Our lockdown is supposed to come to an end on the 2nd Dec but not sure what the restrictions will be after that.  Trying to get things organised for at least some kind of Christmas. Hopefully the partner will be able to be here for some of it.

Hope you and everyone else who pops  in here at times are keeping safe and well.

Take care and hopefully we?ll get something to chat about soon. Xx

----------

EddyBee (23-11-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (25-12-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone. 

Hope everyone is keeping well and staying safe.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-12-2020), Sug-din (23-11-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good evening everyone. 
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well and staying safe.


Good Evening EddyBee👋

I?m fine thanks, hope you are keeping safe and well too. 👍

----------

EddyBee (29-11-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (25-12-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

> Good Evening EddyBee👋
> 
> I?m fine thanks, hope you are keeping safe and well too. 👍


All is good with me. Just like most people, I am tired of all the restrictions, but what can we do? At least we have some good news about vaccinations. Very, very welcome.

PS - A big hello to everyone here. Look after yourselves and keep nice and safe.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-12-2020)

----------


## pond21

> All is good with me. Just like most people, I am tired of all the restrictions, but what can we do? At least we have some good news about vaccinations. Very, very welcome.
> 
> PS - A big hello to everyone here. Look after yourselves and keep nice and safe.


hi Eddie you take care and btw will there be another series of Endvour? because they normally film it around the summer and beause of lockdown this year will it next year? thanx  matty

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-12-2020)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Everyone - hope you all have as Happy Christmas & New Year as you can and lets hope 2021 is a much better year. Take care & stay safe all. 🎄🎂🎅🏻

----------

EddyBee (21-12-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (25-12-2020), flappinfanny (30-12-2020), lizann (28-12-2020)

----------


## EddyBee

Hello and good evening to everyone here.

I am keeping well. Like everyone else, just doing my best to stay safe.

I have stopped watching Emmerdale for the moment. The Jai/Laurel story line was not one that I wished to watch. I felt that it was not a subject that is appropriate for a tea-time soap opera (not even a little bit.) I feel that there are some areas of life that should just be left alone by soaps. As it happens, I am not yet really missing Emmerdale. It will take the return of Robert Sugden to get me watching anytime in the near future.

It goes without saying that I will still visit this thread. 

In the meantime, Merry Christmas and a Happy 2021 to all gathered here. Take care, stay safe.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (25-12-2020)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

Hello everyone just wanted to wish Don Eddie Matty Paul and all my friends here (sorry if I forgot anyone) a very happy Christmas and hope you can enjoy it even though you may not be able to be with everyone you love. 

We have strict rules here and they may get harder after Stephen?s tomorrow. I know in England you call it the Boxing Day - although none of my English friends have ever been able to tell me what it means lol

Haven?t watched ed for a while but my friend says that Aaron and Ben will have scenes in the new year so may look to see how it goes. Maybe moira?s brother (didn?t get his name as only saw him once) will turn out to be bi as Ed aren?t very original with there sls. 

Anyway have a great time and a happy and safe 2021 and may all your dreams come true

Miche?l x

----------

EddyBee (25-12-2020)

----------


## lizann

mack did seem to flirt with aaron

----------


## flappinfanny

Is Mackenzie and Aaron going to get all jiggy?

----------


## Paul_Robs

Hello everyone, a belated Happy Christmas XX

----------

EddyBee (31-12-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2021)

----------


## flappinfanny

Something to cheer us up with just under 2 days left of 2020:-

----------

EddyBee (31-12-2020), Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2021), Sug-din (01-01-2021)

----------


## EddyBee

All my very best wishes to everyone here for 2021

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2021), Sug-din (01-01-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

Evening - hope everyone has had as good a Christmas & New Year that you could and you all have a Happy & Healthy 2021 and let?s hope that good things develop with our boys this year. 🤞 Cheers everbody. 🎉🥂🍺🍾🍻🍷🎉

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello everyone, a belated Happy Christmas XX


Belated wishes to you too Paul. Xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> All my very best wishes to everyone here for 2021


Best wishes to you too Eddy. 🎉

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2021), Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2021), Paul_Robs (03-01-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello everyone just wanted to wish Don Eddie Matty Paul and all my friends here (sorry if I forgot anyone) a very happy Christmas and hope you can enjoy it even though you may not be able to be with everyone you love. 
> 
> We have strict rules here and they may get harder after Stephen?s tomorrow. I know in England you call it the Boxing Day - although none of my English friends have ever been able to tell me what it means lol
> 
> Haven?t watched ed for a while but my friend says that Aaron and Ben will have scenes in the new year so may look to see how it goes. Maybe moira?s brother (didn?t get his name as only saw him once) will turn out to be bi as Ed aren?t very original with there sls. 
> 
> Anyway have a great time and a happy and safe 2021 and may all your dreams come true
> 
> Miche?l x



Hi Micheal 👋
All the best to you too for 2021 and let?s hope that restrictions that we all have been living under become a thing of the past. 

I still havent been watching and from what Ive been reading in various places I dont appear to have missed too much.  I may try and get back into it as not being involved cuts down the online chats that I did so enjoy.

I hope you get everything you wish for this year.  Take care.

Don xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-01-2021), Paul_Robs (03-01-2021)

----------


## Paul_Robs

> Hi Micheal 👋
> All the best to you too for 2021 and let?s hope that restrictions that we all have been living under become a thing of the past. 
> 
> I still havent been watching and from what Ive been reading in various places I dont appear to have missed too much.  I may try and get back into it as not being involved cuts down the online chats that I did so enjoy.
> 
> I hope you get everything you wish for this year.  Take care.
> 
> Don xx


Hi Don and Everyone,

Hope you are all well, this pandemic really has been all consuming and here we go again on Lockdown#3 but hopefully with the vaccine and some common sense we can hit Spring with some more freedom and normality.

I had a great Christmas and NY and hope you all did as well.

I have dipped in to ED a few times but not really very excites by it at the moment, with social distancing and masks its not going to be too much fun if he Aaron meets anyone anyway, Ballum on EE never touch or kiss any more and there were very very tactile before COVID.

Speak soon, lets get the chatter moving again

Paul

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2021), Fhionnuisce2 (15-02-2021), Sug-din (17-01-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Don and Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are all well, this pandemic really has been all consuming and here we go again on Lockdown#3 but hopefully with the vaccine and some common sense we can hit Spring with some more freedom and normality.
> 
> I had a great Christmas and NY and hope you all did as well.
> 
> I have dipped in to ED a few times but not really very excites by it at the moment, with social distancing and masks its not going to be too much fun if he Aaron meets anyone anyway, Ballum on EE never touch or kiss any more and there were very very tactile before COVID.
> 
> Speak soon, lets get the chatter moving again
> ...


Hi Paul and Don, Eddie, Matty and everyone else 

Hope everyone is staying safe there but things are getting very bad here sad to say

Like you Paul hgven?t watched ed as not really interested in the other sls but did watch few days ago as heard that Aaron and Ben were on and thought I must have really missed loads when it seemed like they were ?breaking up? but people who watch all the time said the same thing. There was nothing like that so really don?t understand what ed up to. Maybe they think Aaron and Ben won?t work and have given up. 

If Aaron and that Mac have some sls as just mates or even just doing dodgy stuff together it might be interesting . . . but would like Aaron to have some nice happy scenes soon lol

Anyway please all take care and stay safe everyone cos I think it will get worse before it gets better

Miche?l x

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Don and Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are all well, this pandemic really has been all consuming and here we go again on Lockdown#3 but hopefully with the vaccine and some common sense we can hit Spring with some more freedom and normality.
> 
> I had a great Christmas and NY and hope you all did as well.
> 
> I have dipped in to ED a few times but not really very excites by it at the moment, with social distancing and masks its not going to be too much fun if he Aaron meets anyone anyway, Ballum on EE never touch or kiss any more and there were very very tactile before COVID.
> 
> Speak soon, lets get the chatter moving again
> ...


Hi Paul👏

Sorry for delay in commenting back to you.  I?m fine - hope you are keeping safe and well. Unfortunately owing to yet another lockdown the time with the partner is limited but wecmakecthe most of the times we can have. We did at least get a good bit time together at Christmas which was great.

Hopefully this vaccine roll out will bring us back to a bit nearer normal.

I?m not really watching ED - like you the Social Distancing etc makes for rather uninteresting watching and also not many of the current stories are interesting enough.

Let?s hope things change and we get more to chat and debate about this year. I?ve missed the chats we all had on here.

Hope everyone is ok.

Let?s chat again soon.  Take care.

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2021), Fhionnuisce2 (15-02-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi Paul and Don, Eddie, Matty and everyone else 
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe there but things are getting very bad here sad to say
> 
> Like you Paul hgven?t watched ed as not really interested in the other sls but did watch few days ago as heard that Aaron and Ben were on and thought I must have really missed loads when it seemed like they were ?breaking up? but people who watch all the time said the same thing. There was nothing like that so really don?t understand what ed up to. Maybe they think Aaron and Ben won?t work and have given up. 
> 
> If Aaron and that Mac have some sls as just mates or even just doing dodgy stuff together it might be interesting . . . but would like Aaron to have some nice happy scenes soon lol
> 
> Anyway please all take care and stay safe everyone cos I think it will get worse before it gets better
> ...


Hi Micheal👋

Hope you are keeping safe and well.

Keep in touch. Take care. Don x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (15-02-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️😍😍😍HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE😍😍😍❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

Hope everyone is safe and well. Take care. xx

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2021), Fhionnuisce2 (15-02-2021), Paul_Robs (03-03-2021)

----------


## pond21

> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️😍😍😍HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE😍😍😍❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Take care. xx


hi Don im all right and same to you it looks like thye will making and filming another series of Endvour but filmiming wont start untill lockdown if done so end of the year will see it but it be only 3 eps again

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2021), Fhionnuisce2 (15-02-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️😍😍😍HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE😍😍😍❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and well. Take care. xx





> hi Don im all right and same to you it looks like thye will making and filming another series of Endvour but filmiming wont start untill lockdown if done so end of the year will see it but it be only 3 eps again


hi Don and Matty and everyone else  :Cheer:  hope you all ok 

hadn't watched ed for ages but just caught up with last couple of eps as heard about Luke. wonder where that's going but plenty of talk about Robert and Aaron but seems Aaron hasn't been in it for a while 

maybe there going same way with Luke as they did Robert but who with? 

anyway they do need more gay sls in ed  :Big Grin:  and they need something good for Aaron and soon 

what happened to Ben has he left?

and while ed are sorting that out I think Luke and that Mack would be err . . . interesting couple 

_btw it seems to harder to post here as I keep getting logged out and almost gave up_

----------

EddyBee (16-02-2021)

----------


## EddyBee

Hello everyone. 

I've been watching Emmerdale a little more recently, compared to before Christmas. There is some stuff there that interests me, though there's a lot of rubbish to weade through. For example, the latest kidnapping. I don't know why the producers bother with this sort of nonsense. We are all pretty certain that it's a set-up.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (17-02-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Paul, Micheal, Eddy, Matty and anyone else who drops in.👏

Sorry, haven?t been on for a while and replied to everyone?s comments.  I?m keeping safe and well and hope everyone else is too and that you?re all looking forward to the release of what we hope is the final lockdown.

Obviously owing to restrictions haven?t been out and about much apart from around my own property.  Haven?t unfortunately seen much of my partner for a while but hopefully that will change soon.

I still haven?t been watching ED much as I haven?t really been drawn back in by the spoilers that have come out.  I see from comments online that Danny has been rather absent and only puts in a few seconds appearances that if you blink you?ll miss him. Such a waste of talent.

I expect everyone saw the news that Ryan & Daisy had a little boy - Noah Alexander. Best of luck to them and I?m sure they?ll make wonderful parents.

Hope that the time will come before too long that we can get back to chatting on a regular basis on here. I do miss the chats and ideas we all used to come up with.

Take care everyone and please keep in touch when you can. Don x

----------

EddyBee (07-03-2021), Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2021), Paul_Robs (07-03-2021)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone.

Just a quick, 'hello' from me. 

I am back to watching Emmerdale, I've had my Pfeizer vaccination, work has been keeping me very busy, and I'm still working from home.

Keep safe everyone.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2021), Sug-din (27-03-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

La Fheile Padraig an-sasta le mo chairde go leir i Sasana

_ This isn't quite right cos for some reason this forum won't accent fada (accents) but you get what I'm wishing you_ 

A very happy St Patrick's to all my friends on here. It's rather quiet celebrations this year again 

Hopefully there'll be something interesting on ed soon that we can all chat about

Take care every one Micheal x

----------

Sug-din (20-03-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> La Fheile Padraig an-sasta le mo chairde go leir i Sasana
> 
> _ This isn't quite right cos for some reason this forum won't accent fada (accents) but you get what I'm wishing you_ 
> 
> A very happy St Patrick's to all my friends on here. It's rather quiet celebrations this year again 
> 
> Hopefully there'll be something interesting on ed soon that we can all chat about
> 
> Take care every one Micheal x


Happy belated St Patrick?s Day to you Micheal.

Hope you?re keeping well.  Look after yourself.  Don xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (21-03-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

post came twice for some reason

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Happy belated St Patrick?s Day to you Micheal.
> 
> Hope you?re keeping well.  Look after yourself.  Don xx


hi Don and thanks 

I think there's about to be a lot of Aaron coming up so I'm going to watch to see what happens

next week seems there is a 'flashforward' so will be interesting to see how that works 

should be something to talk about anyway

take care Micheal x

----------

Sug-din (27-03-2021)

----------


## lizann

how do the robron fans feel about macron?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (26-03-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> how do the robron fans feel about macron?


hi lizann while I'd love Robert to come back I don't think that's going to happen (although Isobel seemed to suggest it _could_  one day) 

I quite like Aaron and Mack even as just mates cos they have a spark missing from most of ed just now and it could be fun if they get up to scams and stuff like this week

as for anything more, its prob nor popular here and it deffo isn't on another site but actually I'd be happy to see them be more than just friends and I think they better suited than Aaron and Ben

Ben is nice and apparently he's coming back so I wonder maybe there could be something with him and Luke which might also be interesting

----------

lizann (27-03-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> how do the robron fans feel about macron?


Hi - this probably isn?t the feelings of everyone but I?ve been watching a couple of episodes this week for the first time in ages and have to be honest I find Mack annoying and bit cocky and the flirting bits are actually a bit cringe worthy. He?ll never be another Robert and he and Aaron would maybe ok as just mates but I really can?t see them being more than that. Sorry, but that?s my opinion. 

Hope everyone is keeping safe and well and looking forward to more chat in the coming months. Take care all. Don x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2021), lizann (27-03-2021), Perdita (27-03-2021)

----------


## lizann

besides marlon and paddy and laurel and nico, there is no genuine sincere friendships on the show

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2021), Sug-din (27-03-2021)

----------


## pond21

hi Everyone Matty here hope eveybody is fine i havent havent watched Emmerdale since Rob/Ryan left the show has really gone hill been watching classic Emmerdale much better x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> hi Everyone Matty here hope eveybody is fine i havent havent watched Emmerdale since Rob/Ryan left the show has really gone hill been watching classic Emmerdale much better x


hi matty how's you? hope you keeping well. I don't think we can get that classic ed here. I started watching ed again to see what happens with aaron now he's back. not sure where its going but maybe Good. take care x

----------


## Sug-din

> hi Everyone Matty here hope eveybody is fine i havent havent watched Emmerdale since Rob/Ryan left the show has really gone hill been watching classic Emmerdale much better x


Hi Matty - hope you are keeping safe and well. I?ve only dipped into Ed now and again but haven?t watched a full episode for ages.  Like I said early maybe in a minority but I?m not that keen of the Mac character that they?ve brought in that might be a new partner for Aaron - I think he?s too cocky and they are trying a bit too hard with the flirty lines they gave him in the bits I watched. I actually couldn?t watch it all. Take care. X

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (28-03-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

Happy Easter Everyone xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (05-04-2021), flappinfanny (04-04-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Happy Easter Everyone xx


Happy Easter Don and Paul Matty Lizann Perdita and everyone - hope you got lots of eggs - I love them  :Smile:  Eddie I think you have to wait a while this year 

I'm watching Ed most of the time now to see where things go now that boring Paul stuff has finished and hopefully Aaron will have some more sls now even if just getting up to scams with Mack. Not really interested in much else at the moment but would like things to work out for Liv and also to see where Luke stuff goes as I gather he hasnt been on for ages 

Anyway take care and stay safe people.  We're still locked down here for a bit but I think its all ending soon for you guys soon x

----------

Paul_Robs (05-04-2021), Perdita (05-04-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

to all my friends in England I am very sorry for your sad news

----------

flappinfanny (11-04-2021), Perdita (09-04-2021), Sug-din (18-04-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

Sorry haven?t been on for a while hope everyone is keeping safe and well and maybe getting used to new regulations/cutting back of restrictions that may apply wherever you are. Hope everyone is getting the chance to get out and about a bit especially as the weather is improving.

Haven?t watched much Emmerdale but been catching up with Aaron?s appearances by YouTube etc.
I maybe in a minority but I?m still not too keen of that Mack character as a partner for Aaron - what I?ve seen of him in Aaron?s scenes he?s a bit full of himself. 
Take care everyone and keep in touch.
Don xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-04-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Sorry haven?t been on for a while hope everyone is keeping safe and well and maybe getting used to new regulations/cutting back of restrictions that may apply wherever you are. Hope everyone is getting the chance to get out and about a bit especially as the weather is improving.
> 
> Haven?t watched much Emmerdale but been catching up with Aaron?s appearances by YouTube etc.
> I maybe in a minority but I?m still not too keen of that Mack character as a partner for Aaron - what I?ve seen of him in Aaron?s scenes he?s a bit full of himself. 
> Take care everyone and keep in touch.
> Don xx


hi Don hope you're well. I'm half watching Ed at the moment cos most of it I find boring and only look for Aaron's odd appearance but he hasn't had much sls lately. 

I don't think now that Aaron will have any romance with Mack but I quite liked them together with the van business. I think they kinda bounce off each other as mates so I hope there's more of that. 

Don't know where things going with Luke as I've only seen him briefly and it all seems to have been forgotten now. As for Ben I heard the actor was filming again but it all seemed a bit pointless really as they didnt seem to have much chemistry. Anyway ed need to have some fun happy stuff some as most of the time its pretty grim.

You take care and everyone else too. I look in here regularly to see who's about. Micheal x

----------


## Sug-din

🎂🥂Happy Birthday Robert Jacob Sugden  🥂🎂

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-05-2021)

----------


## pond21

> 🎂🥂Happy Birthday Robert Jacob Sugden  🥂🎂


Hi dON Shame it wasnt menetioned yeah not sure if true but Ryan might be playing doctor in  Slient Witness on BBC1

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-05-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hi dON Shame it wasnt menetioned yeah not sure if true but Ryan might be playing doctor in  Slient Witness on BBC1



Hi Matty - I think they?ve just about written Robert out altogether which is such a shame. I?ve read that in a few places so I think it?s right he?s going to be in that programme, will have to look out for the next series.

Hope you are keeping well.

Hope you and Micheal, Eddy & Paul and everyone else I haven?t mentioned has a great Bank Holiday weekend. 

Don xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (02-05-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Matty - I think they?ve just about written Robert out altogether which is such a shame. I?ve read that in a few places so I think it?s right he?s going to be in that programme, will have to look out for the next series.
> 
> Hope you are keeping well.
> 
> Hope you and Micheal, Eddy & Paul and everyone else I haven?t mentioned has a great Bank Holiday weekend. 
> 
> Don xx


Hi everyone hope you all well

i think Aaron is on a bit next week so will watch and see if he gets more than a few seconds but hopefully they are saving up some big stuff for him to come as they seem to go around the charecters and im just not really interested in most of whats happening just now

its bank holiday here as well tomorrow but you still cant leave your own county at the moment

take care people Micheal x

----------


## flappinfanny

Something to cheer us up.  New head shots for Ryan and he looks mighty beautiful.  Love his hair.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2021), Sug-din (18-05-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> Something to cheer us up.  New head shots for Ryan and he looks mighty beautiful.  Love his hair.


It is a really good picture of him and I must admit I do like the longer tumbling blond hair. I do prefer it when it?s loose to when he has the man bun. He still looks good though, either way.😍

Congratulations to Danny and his girlfriend Steph on their engagement and the forthcoming birth of their child. 🍾🥂

It?s been a good few days for updated Robron content.👍

Hope everyone is keeping safe and well. Take care all. Xx

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (19-05-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

So Luke thumped Lee and he fell and hit his head the same day that Robert hit him - so Robert may not have been totally responsible for his death. Surely this should get his sentenced reduced if not squashed altogether! We can but hope. It?s nearly worth watching again to be able to see what happens. Come back Ryan if you can. 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-06-2021)

----------


## lizann

will wendy tell on luke though?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-06-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> will wendy tell on luke though?


Unfortunately she probably won?t and we?ll be stuck with Posners indefinitely.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (13-06-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Everyone👋

So the latest seems to be that the actor who plays Luke has quit the show. Hopefully his exit story at least leads to a reduction of Robert?s sentence and he may return sooner even though ED has said they have no immediate plans for Robert?s return. 

I also see that a spoiler today says that Aaron begins a proper relationship with Ben and says he wants him rather than Robert. Sorry but I don?t believe that and I have to say I won?t be rushing back to watch ED to see this relationship develop.

Hope everyone is keeping safe and well and that any restrictions you are living under are not causing you too much trouble.

Take care and look after yourselves everyone. Please keep in touch everyone now and again. Don xx

----------

EddyBee (21-06-2021), Fhionnuisce2 (17-06-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> Hi Everyone👋
> 
> So the latest seems to be that the actor who plays Luke has quit the show. Hopefully his exit story at least leads to a reduction of Robert?s sentence and he may return sooner even though ED has said they have no immediate plans for Robert?s return. 
> 
> I also see that a spoiler today says that Aaron begins a proper relationship with Ben and says he wants him rather than Robert. Sorry but I don?t believe that and I have to say I won?t be rushing back to watch ED to see this relationship develop.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping safe and well and that any restrictions you are living under are not causing you too much trouble.
> 
> Take care and look after yourselves everyone. Please keep in touch everyone now and again. Don xx


Hi Don how are you keeping all good I hope and everyone else

I wouldn't believe anything ED say about whether or not Robert comes back. I've seen that spoiler and I've also watched up to next Sunday's ep on the player

  Spoiler:     can't work out if Aaron and Ben are actually living together now as they seem to go up to Aaron's bedroom together although the point is so Liv downstairs hears them talking about her  

Luke has left which is a pity in a way as I thought they might have done something interesting with the character when he came out but Robert's name is part of him going although

  Spoiler:     when Aaron is told about what Luke did to Lee and that it could help Robert get out early he storms off annoyed and uninterested   

course there's always twists and turns so who knows what Ed will do

take care everyone Micheal x

----------

EddyBee (21-06-2021)

----------


## EddyBee

Good evening everyone.

I hope you are all keeping well. My apologies for not visiting here for so very long, I have  just been incredibly busy with work and family stuff.

I am now regularly watching Emmerdale.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (24-06-2021), Sug-din (29-08-2021)

----------


## flappinfanny

I wonder if Robert will get released from Prison but not come back to the village and start a new life away from Emmerdale.  I can't see Robert getting another new head, I wonder if they are setting the seeds in case Ryan decides he does want to return to the role?

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (14-07-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

> I wonder if Robert will get released from Prison but not come back to the village and start a new life away from Emmerdale.  I can't see Robert getting another new head, I wonder if they are setting the seeds in case Ryan decides he does want to return to the role?


Ed didn't have Robert die so left it open for him to go back at some point but I don't think Ryan is interested just now and it wouldn't work with another actor at least not for a long time. it seems it may all have been for Luke leaving rather than sadly Robert coming back anytime soon. 

meanwhile it could be that Ben's issues are actually something different than another drunken abusive father

rather more boring it seems that Meena's stuff is going to continue for some time

----------

flappinfanny (18-07-2021), Sug-din (29-08-2021)

----------


## lizann

he refuses to appeal his conviction and decides to stay in prison for another decade

the sun 

he would want to see his child, unbelievable he wouldn't fight the conviction

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-07-2021), flappinfanny (18-07-2021), Sug-din (29-08-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all keeping safe and well and that you are now able to get out and about a bit wherever you are.

I?ve been quiet on here for a while, just checking in to see if anyone has been leaving comments.

I haven?t been watching a lot of Emmerdale for a while just dipping in and out and catching up on spoilers.  I can?t get interested in the Ben & Aaron relationship. It just seems so forced (I know it?s bee difficult with Social Distancing) there just doesn?t seem to be any chemistry between them.

Danny could be going away for a while anyway when his fiance gives birth.

It was rather annoying that they used Robert/Ryan return as click bait to get people to view, especially as they had no intention of that happening in the near future.

The other stories aren?t really interesting me and I feel from what I?ve read in the spoilers there is far too much attention being given to The Posner family - maybe it?s to try and get people interested in them, but as far as I?m concerned it?s not working. 

I see they must be doing a rinse and repeat of the Lachlan serial killer storyline with this female character. Wonder how long they?ll carry that on.

Looking forward to seeing Ryan appearing in Silent Witness in October, it will be interesting to see what look he has gone for.

I?ll sign off for now before this becomes even more of a ramble.

Take care all and will look forward to seeing any comments from you all. Don x

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (07-09-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

🎉🎂🍾🥂happy 36th birthday ryan alexander hawley 🥂🍾🎂🎉

----------


## johntrevor

Good acting from Ryan in Silent Witness

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-11-2021), Sug-din (07-10-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> Good acting from Ryan in Silent Witness



A brilliant performance from Ryan. He again showed so many different emotions and sometimes he didn?t even need to use words as his expressions said it all.  Do hope we see more of him on screen and still hope that one day he may return to Emmerdale, which will be a reason to start watching regularly again.

By the way, welcome to the thread. We need to keep this going.  There may not be loads of comments on here but please keep looking in. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-11-2021), johntrevor (08-10-2021), Perdita (07-10-2021)

----------


## johntrevor

Than You.   Will do

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-11-2021), Sug-din (08-10-2021)

----------


## Sug-din

> Than You.   Will do


Pleased to hear that. 👍

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-11-2021)

----------


## johntrevor

Congrats to Danny Miller and Steph Jones on their new arrival.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (18-11-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

hello  :Cheer:  hope everyone well

so Danny is leaving ED if he hasn't already left  :Crying: 

in a way I can't blame him cos ED seem to have forgotten Aaron exists and have given him no proper sls

we can get I'm a celebrity here and I think the same time as you do so I'll watch a bit and really hope he does well butt don't think we can vote

suppose it would be too much to expect that it could happen that Robert is released early and comes back just so they go off  :Heart:  together after Ben dies if that's what happens

anyway I'll watch till he goes cos I'm not interest in much else  :Sad:  specially that meena  :Mad: 

take care people  :Smile:  micheal x

----------

EddyBee (01-05-2022), flappinfanny (07-12-2021)

----------


## flappinfanny

Danny put in a good performance to end on, i agree he has made the right decision to leave the show, he did not feature in most of this year and the writers did not know what do with the character.  He seemed lost since Robert.

----------

EddyBee (01-05-2022), Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2021), lizann (25-12-2021)

----------


## Perdita

> Danny put in a good performance to end on, i agree he has made the right decision to leave the show, he did not feature in most of this year and the writers did not know what do with the character.  He seemed lost since Robert.


I think it would have been nicer if he and Ben had gone to Cornwall but of course, that would not have made it possible for Liv to be left alone and blamed for Ben's death.  Did Aaron keep in touch with Adam all these years and nobody ever found out?  :Ponder:   :Embarrassment: :

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (12-12-2021), lizann (25-12-2021)

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

A very merry Christmas to everyone who still looks in here. Hope you are all well and staying safe. Have a happy and peaceful time. Micheal x

----------

lizann (25-12-2021)

----------


## lizann

> I think it would have been nicer if he and Ben had gone to Cornwall but of course, that would not have made it possible for Liv to be left alone and blamed for Ben's death.  Did Aaron keep in touch with Adam all these years and nobody ever found out?  :


yes id say he did, so does cain 

once liv is freed proven innocent wonder what excuse for no aaron return

----------


## Fhionnuisce2

not sure if anyone one comes here now but just watched something my friends who used to post here might like on Netflix called _Heatstopper_ 

If you've read the graphics story before you see the actors are absolutely the same but even if you don't know the characters before its really worth looking and think you will love it. I stayed up all night and watched every ep when it came out last week :blush: 

anyway take care x

----------


## EddyBee

Hello, my apologies for not visiting here more often. I am fine, and I hope all is good with all of you.

I gave up watching Emmerdale when they started the awful Meena serial killer storyline. I just had enough of that sort of nonsense. Emmerdale has been relying on stories about mad killers for far too many years. Very lazy story telling. I had decided that Lachlan was going to be the last mad killer that I was prepared to watch.

I hope to return to Emmerdale soon. Bring back Robert Sugden and I'll be back watching in a shot.

----------

Fhionnuisce2 (09-05-2022), Perdita (01-05-2022)

----------


## Sug-din

> Hello, my apologies for not visiting here more often. I am fine, and I hope all is good with all of you.
> 
> I gave up watching Emmerdale when they started the awful Meena serial killer storyline. I just had enough of that sort of nonsense. Emmerdale has been relying on stories about mad killers for far too many years. Very lazy story telling. I had decided that Lachlan was going to be the last mad killer that I was prepared to watch.
> 
> I hope to return to Emmerdale soon. Bring back Robert Sugden and I'll be back watching in a shot.


Hi Eddie

Keeping fine thank you. Hope you are well.

You managed to stick with Emmerdale longer than me I?d actually given up watching even before Danny left and then I?d only caught up with odd snippets since Ryan had left.

It?s actually probably for the best that the two of them left when they did, dear knows what their storylines would have been.

I look on here now and again just to see who has dropped in.

Take care and look after yourself.

Don 👍

----------

EddyBee (11-06-2022)

----------


## EddyBee

Hello to all the posters on this thread. 

I'm just watching the Soap Awards. 

Take care everyone.

----------

lizann (12-06-2022), Perdita (12-06-2022)

----------


## johntrevor

Well done to Emmerdale for winning best soap.
Also congratulations to Paige Sandhu (Meena) for Best Leading Performer. and Mark Charnock (Marlon) for Best Dramatic Performance.
Well done The Dingles for Best Family.

----------

lizann (12-06-2022), Perdita (12-06-2022)

----------


## flappinfanny



----------

Sug-din (21-09-2022)

----------


## Sug-din

Happy Birthday Ryan Alexander Hawley 🎉🎂🥂🍾🎂🥳

----------

